#ubuntu-br 2011-06-13
<memset> noite
<mariosilvabr> Boa Noite!!!
<PeDor> boa noite... instalei o natty e descobri q ele não tem indicadores no painel... como faço para ter indicadores de temperatura e frequencia da cpu?
<rique> alguém sabe algum aplicativo para logar no dominio?
<Mano_Chao> qual dominio???
<rique> ouvi falar em algo tipo "openwise"
<rique> ad
<Mano_Chao> tudo certo aqui galera!.... primeira vez    (:
<Mano_Chao> olha soh como fico uma saida do meu $glxgears
<Mano_Chao> 7307 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1461.319 FPS
<Mano_Chao> dah ateh pra usar desktop 3d   (:
<omelete> alguém ai sabe configurar o nat/roteamento no server?
<omelete> usando o ufw
<Giverny> omelete https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<omelete> vlw
<omelete> sei fzr via modo classico
<omelete> aprender esse pelo ufw
<omelete> funcionou blz
<giovanni_> Oh lord
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; tae?
<Nyuu> alguem pode me ajudar ?
 * Nyuu`away está away; Auto-away; inativo por 2402 segs - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<Pskol> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlid0_eR_Cohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlid0_eR_Co
<MarconM> lol
<MarconM> bom dia galera
<MarconM> PingaR0x:
<MarconM> alguem quer tc
<MarconM> ZNC:
<Rafylsk_> Galera, fiz um scan for trojan horses e deu alguns resultados, alguém poderia me falar se algum é de fato virus ?
<Rafylsk_> estou tendo problemas com arquivos criptografados com zend,, eles se corrompem de tempo em tempo,, alguém já passou por isso ? estou achando q pode ser virus no servidor
<Giverny> criptografados com zend?
<Giverny> zend não é o PHP?
<Rafylsk_> existe um zend encoder, q se usa pra ofuscar os códigos..
<Rafylsk_> eu uso ele normal em meus sites, mas um dos sites está apresentando erro,, fala q os arquivos tão corrompendo
<Giverny> bom se usa zend encoder
<Giverny> Rafylsk_ mas qual o erro que dá exatamente?
<Giverny> Rafylsk_ você tá usando os arquivos e de repente para?
<Giverny> Rafylsk_ pode tá acusando que é virus
<Giverny> Rafylsk_ mas se são arquivos que você mesmo fez
<Giverny> Rafylsk_ não tem problema nenhum
<Giverny> Rafylsk_ pode tá acusando que é vírus por tá encodado
<Rafylsk_> não, tipo
<Giverny> Rafylsk_ mas se você sabe o que é nem precisa se preocupar
<Rafylsk_> o site funciona normal
<Rafylsk_> aí com algumas horas
<Rafylsk_> os arquivos se corrompem
<Rafylsk_> este erro dá nos arquivos criptografados
<Rafylsk_> Fatal error: Corrupted encoded data detected in /home/oxarope/public_html/painel/index.php on line 0
<Giverny> então é problema com o zend encoder
<Rafylsk_> e se vc entrar na pagina inicial vai ver o que acontece nos arquivos php sem criptografia
<Rafylsk_> www.oxarope.com
<Giverny> Rafylsk_ é aqui já tá dando
<Giverny> Rafylsk_ que tem malware no site
<Giverny> :/
<samucanovorumo> alguem sabe informar como que faz para baixar o flah player no ubuntu
<samucanovorumo>  passando mal pra mexer no ubuntu
<Giverny> samucanovorumo apt-cache search flash
<samucanovorumo> é compilcado de mais ta é doido
<Giverny> ubuntu é izi
<samucanovorumo> ond eque faço isso
<Giverny> segura alt + f2
<Giverny> ai vai abrir o auto run
<Giverny> parecendo o autorun do windão
<Giverny> você digita gnome-terminal
<Giverny> ai vai abrir o gnome-terminal
<Giverny> ai lá você brinca com o apt-get
<Giverny> que é o gerenciador de pacotes do ubuntu
<Rafylsk_> Giverny e se for malware, como faço para detectar ? pode estar nos arquivos do site ? ou nos arquivos do servidor ?
<Giverny> Rafylsk_ do servidor
<Rafylsk_> e pq só dá erro nesse bendito site, e nos outros sites não dá ? =/
<datacrusher> ae, esse pc aqui ta com o 10.04, e um dos usuarios na hora de desligar escolheu hibernar ou suspender, nao lembra.. agora a rede nao rola nesse user
<datacrusher> nem aparece o icone no topo
<datacrusher> estou neste pc agora, com o meu usuario e ta dboa
<datacrusher> como faz pra zerar isso da rede no outro usuario?
<Giverny> Rafylsk_ então é problema do seu código mesmo.. do zend encoder
<Rafylsk_> então, mas tipo,, os arquivos que não estão criptografados com o zend, também estão se corrompendo, a pagina inicial mesmo não é criptografada
<Rafylsk_> =/
<Giverny> datacrusher você pode se logar como root e adicionar o outro usuário na rede....
<Giverny> Rafylsk_ cara para de usar esse lixo de encoder e pronto...
<Giverny> Rafylsk_ resolvido
<datacrusher> ele ja funcionava, sera que ele foi removido da rede assim?
<Rafylsk_> Giverny, mas eu preciso cara, se não os clientes roubam meus sistemas e revendem ¬¬
<Giverny> Rafylsk_ usa outro encoder
<Giverny> datacrusher possível
<Rafylsk_> Giverny, só to achando estranho pq os arquivos sem criptografia também estão dando erro.. mas vou tentar enviar todos os arquivos sem criptografia para ver se resolve..
<MarconM> pessoal
<MarconM> alguem ta usando o ubuntu 11.04
<Anx35> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<Andre_Gondim> Anx35, diga o seu problema, caso alguém saiba, lhe ajudará
<Anx35> tipo no no win baixei o 10.10 coloquei no cd dei o boot so que na hora de particionar eu nao entendi como coloco o ubuntu no C:\ no lugar do win
<Anx35> tipo tirar o win do pc e coloca o ubuntu no lugar dele sem perde os arquivos que tao no D:\
<francico> Boa tarde
<francico> Pessoal, alguem mais além de mim, está tendo problemas com o ubuntu 11.04 ? O meu smplismente pára, do nada, trava.
<samucanovorumo> como que faço para abrir uma imagem gravado no hd.... no windows baixa o programa daemon vc consegue criar varios diretorios para abri um programa no ubuntu tem algum software para fazer isso
<samucanovorumo> agradeço
<PingaR0x> samucanovorumo, um momento que tem sim
<PingaR0x> samucanovorumo, Mounty
<PingaR0x> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tldm217/tahutek.net && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mounty
<samucanovorumo> e outra todo software que baixo linux nao consigo instalar.....
<mohamad> olá pessoal, alguém aqui sabe como passar programas para o swap?
<mohamad> olá pessoal, alguém aqui sabe como passar programas para o swap?
<MarconM> paladin``:
<MarconM> PingaR0x:
<PingaR0x> oioi
<samucanovorumo> pingarox
<samucanovorumo> esta ai
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde
<samucanovorumo> alguem sabe dizer se  tem algum programa semelhante ao windows daemon  mas so que no linux
<ElDeablo> samucanovorumo http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/e-mount-monte-dispositivos-facilmente-no-linux/
<Andre_Gondim> samucanovorumo, o que faz esse programa?
<samucanovorumo> preciso instalar o flash player tem como
<samucanovorumo> onde encontro
<samucanovorumo> pois vou ficar sem trabalho por causa que nao consigo instalar no ubuntu
<Rafael-Linux> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Rafael-Linux> usa esse comando
<Rafael-Linux> no terminal
<Rafael-Linux> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Rafael-Linux> olá
<Rafael-Linux> oi
<Rafael-Linux> oi
<samucanovorumo> ate agora nada rafael
<Rafael-Linux> vou ver aqui outra solução
<Rafael-Linux> qual sua versão do ubuntu?
<samucanovorumo> é de 2006
<samucanovorumo> deixa ver aqui no pc
<berneira> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<samucanovorumo> é antigao
<Rafael-Linux> rapaz....
<Rafael-Linux> primeiro....
<Rafael-Linux> digite....
<Rafael-Linux> apt-get update
<Rafael-Linux> e depois
<Rafael-Linux> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<giovanni_> estou em uma sala ?
<berneira> Rafael-Linux, antes de ele executar o apt-get , acho que ele vai ter que atualizar os repositórios
<Rafael-Linux> eu pedi pra ele fazer um apt-get update
<berneira> opa , desculpa não tinha visto
<berneira> rsrsrsrsrs
<Rafael-Linux> :)
<Rafael-Linux> dica: atualize o Ubuntu para uma versão mais recente....
<berneira> samucanovorumo, copia o conteudo do /etc/apt/sources.list e cola no pastebin
<Rafael-Linux> Atualizações evitam dores de cabeça futuras
<Guest95703> l
<Guest95703> oi
<Rafael-Linux> olá
<giovanni_> consegui me conectar em alguma sala?
<giovanni_> isso é uma sala?
<Rafael-Linux> é
<Rafael-Linux> :)
<giovanni_> ae xD começando agora no linux
<giovanni_> meio perdidão \o
<Rafael-Linux> duvidas?
<Rafael-Linux> pode perguntar...
<giovanni_> não... só entrando pra saber como entra mesmo, no foturo vou aparecer aqui pra perguntar rs
<giovanni_> ah, me diga um bom player de audio
<giovanni_> o banshee, num curti mto
<Rafael-Linux> player...
<Rafael-Linux> VLC
<giovanni_> baixando
<Rafael-Linux> toca audio, video, é servidor de midia
<giovanni_> parece interessante =]
<Rafael-Linux> tem o rhythmbox...
<giovanni_> eu tinha baixado o DECIBEL, mas ele distorce o audio =/
<Rafael-Linux> depois dá uma olhada no http://ww.baixaki.com.br/linux/
<Rafael-Linux> faltou um w
<giovanni_> uhum ^^
<Rafael-Linux> http://www.baixaki.com.br/linux/
<Rafael-Linux> com o VLC voce toca CDS, DVDS...
<Rafael-Linux> arquivos em varios formatos
<giovanni_> qual era o player padrão do ubuntu 10.10? fiquei sabendo que o banshee entrou nesta versão
<Rafael-Linux> devia ser o rhythmbox...
<Rafael-Linux> eu ouso o 10.04... vou pro 11.04
<Rafael-Linux> uso*
<giovanni_> tendi...
<giovanni_> algum editor html, além do kompozer, vc conhece?
<paladin``> editor html =\
<PingaR0x> giovanni_, bluegriffon algo assim
<PingaR0x> giovanni_, e sem contar com aptina studio
<PingaR0x> giovanni_, e afins
<Rafael-Linux> editor html....
<Rafael-Linux> eu uso o gedit...
<Rafael-Linux> mas vc pensar num editor mais complexo certto?
<giovanni_> yeah
<giovanni_> sim
<berneira> vi rsrsrsrsrsrs
<giovanni_> editor de texto via termina?
<berneira> rsrsrs brincadeira
<Rafael-Linux> tem o Quanta (mas necessita de pacotes do KDE)
<giovanni_> =]
<Rafael-Linux> via terminam é cruel
<Rafael-Linux> terminal*
<giovanni_> bluegriffon. Não seria bluefish?
<PingaR0x> giovanni_, nao
<Rafael-Linux> tem esse tambem....
<PingaR0x> prefiro editor via terminal =]
<Rafael-Linux> é GUI
<PingaR0x> do que qualquer um grafico
<berneira> cara , via terminal , eu gosto do nano [
<berneira> rsrsrs
<giovanni_> vou baixar o bluegriffon e o GUI
<giovanni_> vlw pelas dicas ae =]
<Rafael-Linux> não... GUI é o tipo de interface
<giovanni_> =S
<giovanni_> vou baixar o griffon então \o
<Rafael-Linux> a gente tava falando de app pra terminal... eu me referia ao bluefish que é do tipo GUI
<Rafael-Linux> que é com interface gráfica
<giovanni_> entendi
<berneira> da uma olhada aqui giovanni_ http://www.tips-linux.com/node/26
<giovanni_> vamos ver
<giovanni_> bom, patrão chegando husauhsauhasuhuhas
<giovanni_> vazando, vlw ae pessoal
<Known_problems> utilitario grafico que pode ser integrado com o navegador de arquivos para montagem de Iso, sem  a nessecidade de usar o comando mount via linha de comando?
<s0n1c> alguem ai usa o irssi ??
<s0n1c> pode me indicar algum  tutorial?...
<berneira> ISO MASTER
<berneira> s0n1c-, http://www.guiaubuntupt.org/wiki/index.php?title=Irssi_Tutorial
<s0n1c-> berneira: estou lendo aqui este mesmo tuto... mais Obrigado! :D
<berneira> s0n1c-,  blz então
<berneira> samucanovorumo, conseguiu resolver o problema
<berneira> ??
<Rafael-Linux> to ajudando ele
<berneira> Rafael-Linux, ok blz então
<s0n1c-> teste...
<s0n1c-> teste...
<rafaht> olá.
<rafaht> pesquisei no google, achei pouca coisa que me ajude, a maioria é pra teclado numérico.
<rafaht> hoje na faculdade liguei o note, deu erro de disco e pedia pra dar a ação, apertei f pra reparar
<rafaht> o que ocorre, é que depois que fiz isso, o teclado por completo parou de funcionar, funcionando só as teclas pra ligar/desligar wireless, etc.
<rafaht> estou rodando o live-cd e ele funciona normal, o que me sugere que o problema é no SO
<rafaht> alguma idéia?
<rafaht> ...
<rafaht> oi?
<rafaht> alguém pode me ajudar?
<rafaht> aaaaalllllguem poddddde me ajjjjjuuuuuuddddddaaaaaar
<ZandreBran> rafaht, não sei. sobre o que?
<kassioms> Alguém pode me ajudar? Estou com um problema nos acentos no unity. Tudo quanto é software a acentuação tá normal, mas no search do unity se eu digito uma tecla de acento, ela é impressa no campo de busca na hora, ao invés de esperar por eu digitar uma letra para colocar a letra acentuada ("'+e = 'e", e não " é ")("~+a = ~a" e não "ã"). Alguém sabe dizer o motivo?
<kassioms> Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<ZandreBran> kassioms, não tem jeito. é assim mesmo.
<BlackFlag> Tenho o mesmo problema do kamission
<BlackFlag> kamissioms *
<kassioms> Ok, obrigado
<ZandreBran> kassioms, vamos ver se arrumam isto no 11.10. espero que sim :)
<giovanni_> o q é kassioms ? {new user here]
<giovanni_> agora que vi que é o nick do cara =/
<BlackFlag> uhahua
<Rafael-Linux> olá
<rafaht> oi
<Rafael-Linux> olá
<rafaht> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Rafael-Linux> diga
<Rafael-Linux> eu posso
<rafaht> entao
<rafaht> meu note, o teclado nao funciona, so o virtual. digitando as teclas, nada. estou em outro computador, da biblioteca
<rafaht> mas preciso do meu e nao consigo digitar nada, so usando teclado virtual, o que e um saco
<Rafael-Linux> por favor, versão do linux e marca e modelo do note
<rafaht> ubuntu 10.10, notebook philco phn 14118D
<Rafael-Linux> ok
<rafaht> a desconfiguracao ocorreu apos dar um erro.
<Rafael-Linux> um momento
<rafaht> ok
<Rafael-Linux> como foi esse erro?
<rafaht> ao iniciar o ubuntu, comecou a verificar os discos, deixei
<rafaht> ai disse que tinha erro na /tmp/
<rafaht> e perguntou se eu queria corrigir, etc, apertei f pra corrigir e corrigiu
<rafaht> mas o teclado...
<Rafael-Linux> vc usa windows tambem nesse note em outra partição?
<rafaht> nao, apenas em virtualbox. e o teclado fisico, funciona as teclas fn + fx
<rafaht> consigo ativar a wireless por exemplo
<rafaht> mas o  resto nao funciona
<rafaht> =\
<Rafael-Linux> entre em Sistema>>>preferencias>>>>teclado e veja se abre
<rafaht> abre
<rafaht> eu ja vi antes
<rafaht> e dei um comando no terminal tb
<rafaht> tionha
<rafaht> tinha um user me ajudando, maas ele saiu
<Rafael-Linux> se voce reiniciar, continua do mesmo jeito sem sinal do teclado?
<rafaht> sim
<rafaht> agora por exemplo, eu desliguei, vim pra facul e liguei, nada de teclado
<rafaht> e tb, se eu usar livecd, funciona o teclado
<rafaht> o que me sugere que o problema aparenta ser da versao do sistema instalada
<Rafael-Linux> bem...
<Rafael-Linux> vc precisa relaizar uma modificação em um arquivo
<Rafael-Linux> realizar*
<rafaht> qual modificacao e em qual arquivo?
<Rafael-Linux> abra o termina
<rafaht> ok
<Rafael-Linux> abra o terminal
<Rafael-Linux> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Rafael-Linux> [enter]
<Rafael-Linux> digite a senha do root
<Rafael-Linux> digite
<Rafael-Linux> abriu o editor de texto?
<rafaht> calmae
<rafaht> pq to usando o teclado virtual, [e mais lerdo
<rafaht> nao sei fazer a barra normal no tal teclado e nem acho ela :S
<rafaht> ...
<rafaht> oi, alguem pode me ajudar?
<rafaht> caiu aqui
<rafaht> alguem pode me ajudar?
<rafaht> ...
<jxajroad> Alo...saudações a todos!
<rafaht> ola
<jxajroad> estou com um problema curioso no Wine e gostaria de saber se já aconteceu isso com alguém.
<jxajroad> Oi rafaht
<rafaht> oi
<rafaht> alguem pode me ajudar?
<rafaht> que probvl
<rafaht> lema no wine?
<jxajroad> eu instalei uma vez o AutoCAD no ubuntu 9.4 e agora estou tentando instalar no 10.04
<jxajroad> bem..roda tudo normalmente até chegar na tela onde pede o serial number.
<rafaht> hmmm
<jxajroad> curiosamente o serial tem 3 digitos e no quadro tem espaço somente para 2!
<jxajroad> 117-99703105
<rafaht> estranho.
<rafaht> ...
<rafaht> alguem pode me ajudar com o teclado aqui?
<rafaht> ja tentou digitar sem o -?
<jxajroad> ou digito 11 ou 17! os 3 ele não aceita..ai ele recusa a instalção proque não reconhece o numero...
<rafaht> hmm
<rafaht> pods
<rafaht> e ser o autocad
<jxajroad> nao nao rafaht! na tela tem 2 retangulos..um menor pra o 117 e outro pro restante
<rafaht> hmm
<jxajroad> o que eu queria perguntar é se o Wine altera alguma coisa nas configuraçoes dos programas da microsoft
<jxajroad> eu tb achei..
<rafaht> ai ja nao sei te dizer
<rafaht> mas nao deveria
<jxajroad> na verdade o autocad na primeira vez nao rodava 100% mas rodava...curiosamente ele ficava meio capenga
<rafaht> hmm
<rafaht> saim
<rafaht> sim
<rafaht> nem todos os programas rodam bem no wine
<jxajroad> agora o que ocorre é que eu aceito tudo dou ok em tudo e quando abre a janela pedindo serial number e cd key ele só nao aceita 3 digitos do serial.
<jxajroad> aceita só 2
<jxajroad> eu tava pesquisando na net se esse problema era comum mas nao parece.
<jxajroad> li em muito lugar que o CAD 2000 roda bem no Wine..se for o caso eu tento instalar o 2000 mesmo.
<jxajroad> sei...o wine é um quebra galho...eu tenho um similar do autocad instalado aqui que a Dassault Systemes fez para linux...e roda bem.
<jxajroad> ele é um pouco diferente mas aceita todos os comandos que eu digito no CAD.
<rafaht> hmm
<jxajroad> o problema é que preciso mostrar o CAD pra uma amiga. Pode ser qualquer um...ai ela podia tentar encontrar os comandos do CAD nesse da DSS
<jxajroad> como é o nome? deixe ver aqui
<jxajroad> DraftSight
<jxajroad> Tava testando e roda bem no linux.
<jxajroad> tem a versão gratuita que é bem simples e faz 2D e a paga que é mais completa.
<jxajroad> o que achei estranho era a caixa de dialogo nao aceitar 3 digitos.
<jxajroad> salvei um screenshot se alguém quiser ver.
<jxajroad> bem...acho que ninguém sabe...seja como for obrigado pela atençao.
<berneira> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Known_problems> comando pra testar se há algo na COM1 ?
#ubuntu-br 2011-06-14
<adiministracao_g> po
<qqkel> tiro
<lablaboro> Antonio, tem alguma duvida?
<qqkel> Perdido mais do que cachorro de mudança
<adiministracao_g> 1
<Deyvit> oi
<rafaht> oi
<rafaht> =)
<box___> oi
<box___> oi
<rafaht> oi
<rafaht> ...
<box___> vc usa ubuntu 11.04?
<rafaht> 10.10
<box___> é pesado?
<rafaht> olha, depende do que tu instalaas
<box___> vc usa efeitos graficos?
<rafaht> n
<box___> vc usa o firefox?
<box___> oi
<dualshoott> box___, firefox é padrão já
<Pskol> boa noite
<dualshoott> box___, todos usam ou já usaram
<box___> boa noite
<dualshoott> boa noite
<Pskol> plugin flash usa toda o processador..... alguem tem alguma soluçao pra essa porcaria de flash
<Pskol> ?
<box___> mas vc usa o chrome pra linux?
<box___> existem os hacks para isso
<Pskol> usa 95% do processador e video do youtube lento demais, sites com flash muito lento
<Pskol> no firefox, chrome e iceweasel da a mesma coisa
<dualshoott> Pskol, já atualizou o plugin ?
<Pskol> dualshoott, sim
<Pskol> ta atualizado,
<Pskol> os navegadores tbm
<box___> mas flash é pesado mesmo
<box___> eu uso uma versõ 10.alguma coisa....
<Pskol> é pesado mas nao deveria usar 95% do processador ne
<dualshoott> Pskol, baixou de que lugar o arquivo do flash ?
<Pskol> vi na internet ai q tem uns milhores de usuarios com o mesmo problema
<Pskol> dualshoott, do site do adobe
<Pskol> tbm pelo apt-get
<box___> com dual core não seria tanto problema talvez..
<Pskol> box___, cara o flahs roda ate em celular, pq iria trabar no meu pc?
<Pskol> travar
<dualshoott> Pskol, já testou Gnash ?
<Pskol> gnash ainda nao..
<box___> A Adobe que não deve dá muita atenção  ao desenvolvimento da versão pra Linux
<dualshoott> Pskol, usava ele no ubuntu 10.04 não tive o que reclamar
<Pskol> dualshoott, vo tentar...
<box___> fica o  CPU-EATER
<Pskol> vlw
<box___> o gnash tá tão eficaz quanto o proprio flashplayer.so?
<dualshoott> Pskol, http://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/gnash/
<Aquiles> oi
<box___> oi
<dualshoott> box___, Não sei te afirmar isso, no momento estou com o flash da adobe mesmo
<Aquiles> alguem afim d tc de sp?
<Aquiles> alguma gata?
<dualshoott> Aquiles, ghuauhauh
<Aquiles> rsr
<box___> aqui damos suporte aos usuarios Ubuntu
<berneira> haiuhaiuhauhiauhiuahuiahaiuhiuahaa
<box___> :)
<dualshoott> Aquiles, ( y )
<dualshoott> Aquiles, join ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<dualshoott> xD
<Aquiles> tend..
<BlackFlag> <Pskol> comigo não dá problema o flash, mas eu não baixei a versão do sítio da adobe...
<berneira> Aquiles,  negócio é o seguinte meu veio , bate papo da uol , ou terra
<berneira> rsrsrsrsrsrsrsrs
<Aquiles> rsrs
<box___> bem... vcs que tem firefox 4, testem o youtube em HTML5
<BlackFlag> tenta desinstalar os que você baixou pelo synaptic
<Aquiles> fmz...
<box___> player em html5 do youtube
<dualshoott> BlackFlag, aqui tbm nao da problema mas to com arch não sei se da diferença
<BlackFlag> aí instala o "ubuntu restricted extras"
<Aquiles> ganhei esse netbook e vi um byee papo...rsr
<Pskol> com o gnash o tela do video fica preta
<Pskol> @@
<Aquiles> penseii..rsr
<Aquiles> relaxa
<dualshoott> Pskol, testa o que o BlackFlag falo
<box___> vcs acha que esse UNITY vai prevalecer até quando no Ubuntu?
<Aquiles> flw..
<BlackFlag> uma vez eu instalei o do sítio da adobe e deu problema também
<Aquiles> vlw rapaziadaa
<Pskol> dualshoott, ja instalei umas 30 vezes o plugin dos lugares mais variados
<Pskol> nenhum da certo
<Pskol> vo tentar baixar uma versao mais antiga, quem sabe
<BlackFlag> já tentou o "ubuntu restricted extras"?
<dualshoott> Pskol, qual versão do gnash usou ?
<xispirito> afinal, o apt usa quais portas?
<box___> é pra resolver a questão do flash pesado?
<BlackFlag> uma das primeiras coisas que eu faço quando ponho uma versão recente do ubuntu, é colocar o "ubuntu restricted extras"
<box___> por que? vc ta tendo conflito deportas no ubuntu?
<box___> de portas*
<box___> ?
<xispirito> box___, fechei tudo no iptables e to abrindo o que vou usar somente
<xispirito> só que abri a 21 e a 80 mas o apt não funciona
<box___> só um minuto...
<box___> **************************************************
<box___>           O apt usa http (tcp/80) e ftp (udp/21).      FTP é tcp/21 e em alguns casos tcp/20 e tcp/1024-65535. Como é um     protocolo muito chato há ainda mais uma exceção: udp/20 (alguns sites     eu só acesso com esta porta liberada na saída...)     Depende mais do repositório que tu está usando, eu já ouvi falar em     repositórios locais acessados por rsync (nunca configurei/testei     assim...), mas se teu source
<box___> ****************************************
<xispirito> testando
<box___> DICA: Use o apt-proxy e economize banda (ocupa espaço em disco, mas não deixa internet lenta :)
<box___> ***********************************
<dualshoott> xispirito, ta usando firewall caseiro ou empresarial ?
<xispirito> dualshoott, conf normal de desktop
<xispirito> tudo bloqueado abrindo o que precisa
<dualshoott> xispirito, bloqueia tudo que entra e deixa sair só o que vc pede
<dualshoott> tipo tudo com drop
<xispirito> dualshoott, eu usava assim no desk, mas é um baita furo de segurança...
<dualshoott> mas não precisa liberar
<dualshoott> tipo
<dualshoott> ex: input drop, output drop, outfor drop, ai deixa só o input -lo accept algo assim tenho q olhar aqui
<dualshoott> xispirito, ai só passa o que vc pede
<dualshoott> xispirito, logo o apt-get passa porque vc solicito
<dualshoott> xispirito, idenpendente da porta
<dualshoott> xispirito, porque furo ?
<box___> não prefere usar um firewall com GUI?
<xispirito> dualshoott, entendo o que você quer dizer, mas não me serve =)
<xispirito> box___, deixa de ser vadio
<box___> xispirito, não prefere usar um firewall com GUI?
<xispirito> box___, não
<dualshoott> xispirito, uso assim não é bom ?
<xispirito> dualshoott, até serve, mas é fácil de burlar
<dualshoott> xispirito, agora fiquei com medo huhua
<xispirito> heh
<dualshoott> xispirito, tava todo feliz que ninguém nem consegue me pingar
<xispirito> dualshoott, se você abre um .jpg por exemplo, que contem algum código, como tudo o que seu SO requisita passa pelo firewall...fica fácil
<eduardojm> alguem ai ta usando o gnome 3?
<dualshoott> xispirito, mas de qualquer forma vc vai ter que liberar a porta 80 logo o .jpg tbm passa
<xispirito> é, mas dai fica mais fácil de monitorar
<xispirito> e o atacante terá de saber quais portas eu tenho liberadas, 21, 22, 80...muito óbvio
<dualshoott> mas o nmap ve as portas abertas
<dualshoott> xispirito,  mas o nmpa ver as portas abertas
<xispirito> libera só output que ele não vê
<dualshoott> xispirito, vo rever aqui o que vc falou rs
<dualshoott> xispirito, como disse fiquei com medo, acha q estava seguro
<dualshoott> rs
<xispirito> auhuhahu
<m4ur1> list
<adorilson> boa noite
<adorilson> alguem me acuda aqui
<adorilson> minha máquina não está conseguindo montar alguma particao
<adorilson> já executei o fsck.ext4, nas duas partiçoes (/ e /home) e não resolveu
<adorilson> o que mais eu posso fazer ?
<xispirito> adorilson, você ta usando o nome do dispositivo direto no fstab? tipo /dev/dispositivo...
<adorilson> xispirito, nao. já tem o UUID
<adorilson> s/já/lá
<xispirito> é, porque aqui a cada reboot a partição muda de device =)
<xispirito> num boot é sda, noutro sdb
<adorilson> xispirito, vots
<rafaht> oi
<rafaht> alguém pode me ajudar?
<rafaht> ...
<rafaht> ???????
<rafaht> preciso de ajuda pra conectar com a wireless via terminal
<rafaht> alguém ai pode me ajudar?
 * illuminarch is away: Olá eu sou um bot, o usuário está ausente!
<Celsinho> oiex
<Celsinho> :)
 * illuminarch is away: Olá eu sou um bot, o usuário está ausente!
<Celsinho> victorlobo sumiu
<Celsinho> :@
<Celsinho> que que acontece em ?
<Celsinho> :D
<Celsinho> rs
<CelsinhOoO> Celsinho, teste
<CelsinhOoO> alguém aqui sabe mecher no irssi ?
<Celsinho> ?
<RxDx> alguem programa em C?
<CelsinhOoO> Celsinho, :D
<Celsinho> Oi
<Celsinho> :)
<GeekZen> qual é o comando que eu copio mesmo? é cp? tipo: cp arquivo.tar.bz2 > /home/qualquercoisa ?
<GeekZen> para mover é o mv né
<paladinn> rtfm
<GeekZen> obrigado, googlei e achei
<ZandreBran> GeekZen, ou "man cp"...
<GeekZen> ZandreBran: qual pasta fica o firefox?
<anon_> Alguém criou a partição swap antes do / e do /home?
<ZandreBran> GeekZen, não entendi? as configurações do usuário?
<GeekZen> ZandreBran: não, binários e cia
<ZandreBran> GeekZen, $ whereis firefox
<GeekZen> vlw
<_giovanni-linux_> vendo no forum, vejo que mtos usuarios usam o firefox 2.0.0.6
<_giovanni-linux_> pq não usam a versao 4 ?
<ZandreBran> _giovanni-linux_, sei lá; porque vc não KDE?
<anon_> Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<_giovanni-linux_> eu uso o gnome unity
<_giovanni-linux_> fala ae anon_
<anon_> Onde fica melhor a partição swap?
<anon_> swap / /home?
<_giovanni-linux_> se fosse uma pergunta menos tecnica eu saberia ajudar xD uso o linux a menos de 1 mês =/
<anon_> ok vlw
<_giovanni-linux_> qualquer coisa: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/
<anon_> sim
<ZandreBran> anon_, tanto faz; isto tinha diferença antes do HDs satas... hoje tanto faz.
<anon_> ZandreBran: Como é o seu particionamento?
<ZandreBran> anon_, /, /home e swap nesta ordem
<ZandreBran> mas nem uso swap, sempre zerada.
<anon_> Sim
<anon_> ZandreBran: Que tamanho é o seu raíz?
<ZandreBran> anon_, eu deixo 15GB, uso somente 5Gb e os 10 excedentes ficam para gravar dvds
<ZandreBran> por causa do tmp
<anon_> ZandreBran: Como eu posso saber se o meu hd é sata
<anon_> ?
<ZandreBran> anon_, tem um aplicativo grafico para isto, mas não me lembro porque estou usando kde... mas pode buscar pelo comando lshw
<anon_> Sim
<Pretto> anon_: vc deve manter partições que possam ser redimensionadas no futura lá no final do disco
<anon_> Pretto: como assim?
<Pretto> anon_: por exemplo, se um dia vc quiser aumentar o home, ela deverá estar no fim do disco
<Pretto> anon_: eu geralmente uso swap->/->/home
<Pretto> anon_: e o utilitário que o ZandreBran falou é o palimpsest
<Spiga> tem alguma forma de direcionar o flux do programa para determinada placa de rede.
<anon_> Pretto: *-disk                 description: ATA Disk
<anon_> ZandreBran: *-disk                 description: ATA Disk
<Spiga> tipo queria que meu chrome usa-se placa wlan0
<anon_> ZandreBran: essa é a descrição do hd é um ata disk ata não é sata correto?
<Spiga> alguem saber como direcionar o flux de internet para um determinado programa ... tipo queria que o chrome so usa-se a rede pela placa wlan0
<PingaR0x> Spiga, direciona porta
<PingaR0x> Spiga, chrome navega na 80
<Spiga> hum..
<Spiga> nossa verdade nem pensei nisso
<Spiga> que burro
<PingaR0x> Spiga, >D
<berneira> ZandreBran, se aparecer os pontos de montagem com sdaX,X
<ZandreBran> berneira, obrigado, não conhecia esta maneira; somente pelo lshw. :)
<ZandreBran> sim eu sei que fdisk -l mostra as partições montadas; alias creio que mesmo se o disco fo ide ele assume sda já que se tornou o padrão na moneclatura.
<berneira> sim sim [
<ZandreBran> então creio que para ver o tipo de hd somente pelo lshw mesmo. ou estou enganado?
<berneira> dispositivos IDE também detectam como SdX,X
<ZandreBran> um ide sdX e *ata sdaX; é isto berneira?
<PingaR0x> berneira, desde qndo?!
<ZandreBran> * pois é :)
<berneira> negócio é o seguinte , GUIA FOCA hahahaha
<ZandreBran> PingaR0x, berneira, O primeiro HD vai sempre ser identificado como sda; independete de ser ide, sata,...
<ZandreBran> berneira, o guia foca é uma referência; porém esta bem desatualizado em alguns aspéctos.
<PingaR0x> ZandreBran, nao eh isso é que nao sabia sobre isso novidade
<berneira> ZandreBran, pode ser
<PingaR0x> ZandreBran, faz mto tempo que não mexo com ide então para mim ainda era hdX da vida
<ZandreBran> isto mudou a um tempo; não lembro extamente em que kernel... como está mudando a moneclatura de rede... mas tb faz tempo que não vejo um ide. graçar a lá vida :)
<PingaR0x> ZandreBran, a da nomemclatura é novidade
<ZandreBran> * vou nessa, tenho que resolver algumas coisas antes do grande rango. abraços.
<rafaht> bom dia ;D
<rafaht> alguém ai pode me ajudar?
<Spiga> alguem em da uma ajuda nao to achando ... como eu faço o fluxo do iptables direcionar tudo que sai pela porta 80 para placa de rede wlan0
<anon_> Eu tenho 1gb de ram, onde fica melhor eu colocar a partição swap em um particionamento swap /  /home?
<anon_> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<Spiga> ?
<Spiga> nao intendi nada
<Spiga> swap e uma partição / e outra partição e /home e outra particao?
<Spiga> swap e uma partição independente criada para uso da memoria ram
<Spiga> nao tem como vc criar ela dentro do / ou /home
<anon_> Sim
<anon_> a minha pergunta
<anon_> é em relação ao posicionamento da partição swap
<anon_> no ínicio do disco no meio ou no final
<anon_> existem muitas controvérsias
<anon_> por isso minha pergunta
<anon_> alguns acham que é no início
<Spiga> aaa ta ;....
<Spiga> nunca liguei para isso
<anon_> quantos gb de ram vc tem
<anon_> ?
<Spiga> 4
<Spiga> sempre faço a swap primeiro so para nao acabar esquecendo
<anon_> com 4 gb de ram
<anon_> eu acho que o interessante seria utilizar a swap depois da partição raíz
<anon_> mas no meu caso eu tenho 1gb de ram
<anon_> eu queria saber qual a posição mais indicada
<anon_> ?
<anon_> alguém para ajudar
<anon_> ?
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde
<anon_> boa
<EduardeCalibal> anon_, se os DR forem como cd acho que a parte mais rápida seria a inicial, por que é menor, mas não sei ao certo.  Embora ache que hoje em dia a diferença não seja lá grande coisa para o geral da máquina.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<anon_> anon_: vlw
<anon_> rsrs
<anon_> EduardeCalibal: vlw
<binasco> opa
<binasco> alguem me indica um tutorial de shellscript basico??
<gabezao> binasco,
<gabezao> http://www.devin.com.br/shell_script/
<binasco> gabezao: vlw pq qro fazer um shellscript q migre paradox pra mysql
<gabezao> como é paradox?
<binasco> qria uma função tipo explode do php
<binasco> paradox eh .DB do delphi
<gabezao> bom, não tenho nem ideia de como tu vai fazer
<gabezao> mas boa sorte..
<binasco> ai ja instalei as bibliotecas que precisa pra isso e tal e tem um comando que faz do .DB o .sql
<binasco> mas para nao gerar de um a um
<gabezao> qual o comando?
<gabezao> e como são os nome dos arquivos?
<binasco> qro fazer o shellscript que liste os arquivos .DB
<binasco> e ja manda ver
<binasco> perae
<gabezao> te ajudo, não é dificil não... ja que você tem as ferramentas.
<binasco> eh compilei as coisas rs
<binasco> o comando é esse: /usr/local/bin/pxview -s -o CadClientes.sql CadClientes.DB
<binasco> mas muda cadcliente  cadseilaoq.. etc
<Spiga> alguem me ajuda com iptables to me matando aki ...
<binasco> sao varios arquivos um deles eh uma tabela do mysql
<binasco> cada arquivo uma tabela
<binasco> pelo que entendi
<Spiga> quero fazer o fluxo do trafego da porta 80 saia pela placa wlan0
<binasco> gabezao: ai fiz um for que lista os arquivos e a cada vez que passa no loop qro fazer ele dar o comando
<gabezao> Spiga, iptables muda o cabeçalho dos ips, tem faz roteamento é iproute
<binasco> pra gerar o sql e executar no mysql
<gabezao> binasco,
<binasco> a ideia era fazer um explode no $i do loop pra gerar o .sql com mesmo nome do .DB
<binasco> vi que tem que usar o cut
<gabezao> nem prefica se for pra isso
<binasco> mas cut em string
<gabezao> com for faria assim
<gabezao> pvt
<berneira>  /nickserv identify berneira23
<PingaR0x> berneira, ops?
<berneira> PingaR0x, ops rsrsrs
<Spiga> ops
<Spiga> da nick host
<Spiga> ghost*
<gabezao> ?
<gabezao> EAOHHAOEOHEAHOEAHOE
<gabezao> dorgas
<gabezao> pesadas.
<PingaR0x> ahusAHUHUAHUA
<PingaR0x> seis sao foda
<illuminarch> que loucura
<illuminarch> haushuash
<dualshoott> O que faz um gestor proibir facebook e ele mesmo ficar conectado o dia todo ?
<gabezao> tem gente que clica até na mae no facebook
<gabezao> oq pode trazer virus
<gabezao> o gestor pode se jultar mais competente
<gabezao> para navegaçao segura
<dualshoott> ou pra ninguem ver ele online =D
<gabezao> ?
<dualshoott> só me passa isso pela cabeça
<dualshoott> ele fica o dia todo com facebook aberto
<dualshoott> ¬¬
<gabezao> <dualshoott> ou pra ninguem ver ele online =D
<gabezao> ?
<gabezao> Não entendi a relação.
<gabezao> ele só tem pessoas do trabalho no facebook?
<dualshoott> gabezao, tbm mas ai saberam que ele é um atoa
<dualshoott> gabezao,  rs
<dualshoott> gabezao, deve ser isso logo ele proibi acessar o mesmo
<gabezao> :p
<GeekZen> qual pasta do firefox eu tenho que colocar o flash?
<GeekZen> alguém aí sabe?
<gabezao> GeekZen,
<gabezao> 32 ou 64?
<GeekZen> gabezao: 32
<gabezao> /usr/lib32/mozilla/plugins/
<GeekZen> não faço essas manhas desde o slackware 11
<gabezao> pra 32 nao precisa GeekZen , baixando o deb do site da adobe vai
<gabezao> mas pro 64 precisa
<Spiga> gabezao: vc disse que seria mais uma questa de iproute mas nao achei muito sobre meu assunto nesse informação achei mais sobre iptables.
<gabezao> com o iptables vc consegue marcar os pacotes
<gabezao> mas a sua rota default é outra
<gabezao> e nao wlan0
<Spiga> as vezes pode nao ter compreendido muito bem.
<gabezao> vc teria q marcar pacotes da porta 80
<gabezao> e depois o iproute le os marcados
<gabezao> e encaminha pra interface correta
<gabezao> Spiga,
<gabezao> http://www.dicas-l.com.br/arquivo/roteamento_avancado_linux_utilizando_iproute_e_iptables_load_balance.php
<Spiga> certo vou ler
<gabezao> ai tem um exemplo :)
<megalinux> olá
<Spiga> alguem me tirar uma duvida qual porta o apt-get usa ?
<FascinioRJ> Boa tarde galera alguem sabe como instalar uma impressora hp laserjet P1102w via cabo usb no linux.
<Spiga> FascinioRJ: ele nao reconheceu sozinho nao?
<FascinioRJ> infelizmente nao
<FascinioRJ> ele reconheci como cdrom
<FascinioRJ> e nao passa para o modo de impressão
<FascinioRJ> tentei ejetar como no caso de alguns modem 3G mas não deu certo
<Spiga> hum.
<Spiga> to vendo aki se acho o drive
<Spiga> mas acredito que o cups tenha o drive dela
<Spiga> ja vou vou reinicicar
<FascinioRJ> ok
<chicognu> shutdown ta rebootando meu sistema se a placa de rede wireless estiver ativa ... como reportar isso como um bug ?
<PingaR0x> chicognu, como é?!
<chicognu> PingaR0x, isso ai
<PingaR0x> chicognu, nao entendi
<chicognu> PingaR0x, sudo shutdown -h now faz um reboot ao invez de desligar ... quando a placa wireless esta ativada
<PingaR0x> chicognu, AH tá
<PingaR0x> chicognu, agora faz sentido
<PingaR0x> chicognu, tenta usar halt
<chicognu> PingaR0x, eu quero fazer um bug report
<chicognu> PingaR0x, shutdown faz parte de qual pacote ?
<PingaR0x> chicognu, coreutils creio
<PingaR0x> chicognu, mais calma
<PingaR0x> chicognu, se ja viu se o halt
<PingaR0x> chicognu, funciona?
<chicognu> PingaR0x, precisa de sintaxe ?
<PingaR0x> chicognu, nao
<SuBmUnDo> oi, apareceu isso no virtualbox VERR_VM_DRIVER_OPEN_ERROR (rc=-1911)! alguem sabe tem alguem ideia de como resolver?
<gabezao> SuBmUnDo, esse é o erro inteiro?
<chicognu> PingaR0x, engraçado, halt funciona
<chicognu> mas shutdown -h now não
<EduardeCalibal> Pacotes diferentes...  O shutdown e o halt.
<SuBmUnDo> gabezao: manda executar este comando '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<EduardeCalibal> Deve ser por ai.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<gabezao> e vc ja fwz SuBmUnDo ?
<SuBmUnDo> gabezao: ja
<SuBmUnDo> dai
<SuBmUnDo> Trying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMS
<SuBmUnDo> Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 2.6.35-28-generic cannot be found at
<SuBmUnDo> /lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic/build or /lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic/source.
<gabezao> tem q instalar o kernel
<gabezao> dev
<SuBmUnDo> gabezao: qual o nome do kernel?
<gabezao> a verao q vc esta usando
<gabezao> e o dev dele
<gabezao> apt-cache search kernel | grep dev
<gabezao> acho q acha..
<SuBmUnDo> gabezao: consegui, pelo synaptic, dai em pesquisa rapida virtualbox dai em virtualbox-4, marcar recomendados para instalacao,
<SuBmUnDo> dai apareceu o mesmo erro mas executei o comando /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup e deu certo
<gabezao> só alegria
<gabezao> toda vez q vc atualizar o kernel SuBmUnDo
<gabezao> vai ter q realizar esse comando
<SuBmUnDo> atualizei ontem em acho
<Ironik> Boa Tarde pessoal, alguem sabe de um canal de shell script brazuca aqui no irc?
<edenc> Ironik: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist
<Ironik> Na verdade assim... eu to fazendo um scriptzinho aqui pra desparar uma mensagem de relatorios e logs em proxy q tenho
<edenc> Ironik: #bash-br
<Ironik> nao tenho um MTA configurado nele entao to querendo fazer usando a sintaxe do comando mail
<edenc> o tempo que você passou digitando, eu achei o canal :P
<Ironik> mas to me batendo to fazendo assim --> mail -n -s "teste" smtp.gmail.com smtp-use-starttls smtp-auth=login smtp-auth-user=meuemail@gmail.com smtp-auth-password=minhasenha from=meuemail@gmail.com outroemail@dominio.com < meutexto
<Ironik> nao da erro mas tb nao sai da caixa... acho q ? problema com a autenticacao, alguem conhece a sintaxe do mail pra me ajudar?
<Duka_Aprendiz> Ola pessoal !!!
<chicognu> alguém quer teclar ?
<chicognu> :P
<Duka_Aprendiz>  Problema para entra em rede winxp, alguem sabe como entra em pastas compartilhadas?
<edenc> chicognu: tc de onde?
<chicognu> edenc, jpa, e você ?
<edenc> do inferno
<edenc> haha
<Duka_Aprendiz> Outro dia alguem me falo que era pelo nautilus porem nao esta funcionando
<chicognu> edenc, nomidade ?
<Andre_Gondim> Duka_Aprendiz, no Nautilus faça Ctrl + L e digite smb://
<Andre_Gondim> Duka_Aprendiz, no Nautilus faça Ctrl + L e digite smb://ip_da_maquina_win
<edenc> chicognu: para ver o que as pessoas estão falando em particular, aperte Alt + F4
<chicognu> edenc, lol
<chicognu> essa é old
<chicognu> muito old
<Duka_Aprendiz> Andre_Gondim: se eu nao souber o ip da maquina nao tem como?
<edenc> se tiver um /etc/hosts ou dns, só colocar o nome
<edenc> senão vai na máquina e descobre o ip
<Andre_Gondim> Duka_Aprendiz, coloca smb:// e vai navegando até achar a máquina
<Duka_Aprendiz> Andre_Gondim:nao conecta da essa msg: Verifique a grafia e tente novamente.
<Duka_Aprendiz> Andre_Gondim:se vo em rede vejo os grupos porem ao clicar nao abre da essa msg
<Andre_Gondim> Duka_Aprendiz, tenta no terminal fazer um ip neigh show
<Andre_Gondim> e descobrir os ips ao seu redor
<Duka_Aprendiz> Andre_Gondim: cara por padra o ctrl+l vem assim: smb:/// e com 2 barras apenas funciona
<Duka_Aprendiz> Andre_Gondim: smb://
<Andre_Gondim> então usa // ué
<Duka_Aprendiz> Andre_Gondim: ok
<Duka_Aprendiz> Andre_Gondim: vlw pela ajuda
#ubuntu-br 2011-06-15
<sergio_tim8> fala gagalerrra
<diegoribeiro> oi?
<diegoribeiro> alguem pode me ajudar?
<diegoribeiro> marcelobernard pode me ajudar?
<marcelobernard> diegoribeiro diga
<diegoribeiro> eu instalei o ubuntu 11.04, mais nao esta salvando as sessoes
<diegoribeiro> ja procurei em tudo que é canto e nada
<diegoribeiro> marcelobernard
<diegoribeiro> alguem pode ajudar aqui???
<diegoribeiro> Cesar_Augusto_W7,  pode me ajudar??
<herculaneum> berneira é fêmea?]
<berneira> não amigo , é sobrenome mesmo
<berneira> rsrsrrs
<herculaneum> Ubuntu pt, o canal é o mesmo ubuntu-br?
<maraja> POr favor, uma duvida: qual distribuição é mais leve e adequada para um Pentium III 256MB ram? Lubuntu, Linux Mint LXDE, Linux Mint Debian XFCE ou Linux Mint Debian Gnome? Grato
<peregrinator_six> maraja, Slitaz... :P
<peregrinator_six> maraja, http://www.slitaz.org/pt/
<maraja> humm. .nunca havia ouvido falar
<maraja> Mas eu preciso de uma distribuição que seja facil usar, nao é para mim. Estou querendo ressucitar um computador no trabalho e deixar na sala de uma outra pessoa
<maraja> é possivel ter flash, ter multimidia no slitaz?
<maraja> e broffice?
<diegoribeiro> nao consgio salvar sessao
<MarconM> ZNC,
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> diegoribeiro puts cheguei agora :(
<Parox> aee pessoal
<Parox> estou com uma duvida
<Parox> qual a melhor interface grafica?
<Parox> tanto em questao de qualidade de video e tanto em processamento
<Parox> quero utilizar uma interface leve bonita
<Parox> trabalho com blender
<Parox> o que me dizem
<BlackFlag> cara, depende muito de preferência
<BlackFlag> antes diziam de um modo geral que o KDE era mais bonito, porém o Gnome mais leve e usual...
<BlackFlag> porém, agora com a nova versão do Gnome, que eu não testei, pode ser que o Gnome esteja mais bonito...
<BlackFlag> para computadores antigos em ordem crescente de leveza, tem o XFCE, LXDE, openbox, fluxbox e Blackbox das qe eu me lembro
<BlackFlag> o LXDE lembra o Gnome e no meu computador que é razoavelmente novo não senti diferença de desempenho em relação ao Gnome, o XFCE eu não lembro como é.
<Parox> entao tenho uma maquina razoavelmente boa
<Parox> so que fiquei na duvida qual utilizar
<Parox> quero uma leve porém tem de trabalhar bem com gráficos por causa do meu serviço
<BlackFlag> Parados, não sei se a uma interface gráfica difere muito da outra em relação a usabilidade dos aplicativos, se você trabalha com gráfico, o que vai mais impotar, creio que seja o aplicativo que vai usar...
<BlackFlag> *Paradox
<BlackFlag> Conheço o "Gimp", o "inkscape", o "Blender" que são livres, cada um para uma determinada tarefa, mas todos são gráficos
<Parox> yeah utilizo o blender
<Parox> atualmente
<Parox> com o gnome
<Parox> mas quero mudar porem nao sei se interfere no aplicativo
<Parox> por isso perguntei
<BlackFlag> acho que ele foi feito pra se usar no Gnome mesmo, porém, ele funciona em qualquer uma dessas interfaces gráficas
<marcos> olá
<marcos> tem alguem  ai
<illuminarch> bom dia
<edmar-u> nick
<paladin``> bom dia
<illuminarch> dia
<xispirito> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/MLB-180704574-3-chips-celular-mp20-q9-teclado-qwerty-java-som-stereo-3d-_JM
<xispirito> alguem sabe se isto presta?
<SuBmUnDo> xispirito: um vizinho meu comprou um deste ha mais ou menos tres meses ele ta usando mas parece que é feito de papel nao pesa nada eu mesmo nao compraria pra mim
<xispirito> SuBmUnDo, é, meu medo é ser muito frágil
<paladin``> http://m.stf.jus.br/portal/noticia/verNoticiaDetalhe.asp?idConteudo=181942
<marcos> como  eu faço  pro  novo  ubuntu  ficar  com  o visual antigo
<marcos> ?
<FascinioRJ> Boa tarde galera alguem sabe se tem canal irc do linux mint
<paladin``> ./list *linux mint*
<marcos> quero colocar  o visual  antigo ,como faz?
<omelete> marcos,  alguma configuração referente ao login
<marcos> é  dual  boot,quando inicia não  aparece opção de  interface
<omelete> dentro do ubuntu
<omelete> tipo tem uma opção onde muda o modo de logar, automatico (sem senha), com senha, a sessão q vai iniciar, etc
<marcos> hum?
<marcos> onde  fica  isso?
<omelete> tela de login, login screen
<omelete> ñ sei ao certo
<omelete> em configurações do sistema
<marcos> vou  da  uma  olhada aki
<RadarZ> [marcos]: se procurar vc acha...
<RadarZ> eh na parte de usuario
<marcos> valeu  é  isso mesmo,brigado
<renemoraes> Galera tô com um problema com o meu unity dash... tem alguém aí q pode me ajudar?
<renemoraes> não tem ninguém aí mesmo?
<paladin``> ^^
<wagner[DF]> boa tarde!
<alanteixeira> boa wagner[DF]
<wagner[DF]> caros, aas vezes acontece um crash no meu ubuntu 11.04, e eu gostaria de saber pq, até pra poder começar a ajudar um pouco mais (nem q seja abrindo bugs), onde devo olhar?
<wagner[DF]> to utilizando o unity
<paladin``> logs
<paladin``> :D
<alanteixeira> wagner[DF]: infelizmente não uso unity. mas ainda é normal ter esses bugs não está estável
<wagner[DF]> paladin``: tem algum log especifico ou eh melhor olhar todos?
<wagner[DF]> alanteixeira: nao tenho tido muitos problemas com eles, mas geralamente isso soh acontece no momento mais indevido
<wagner[DF]> e tenho gostado da experiencia
<alanteixeira> wagner[DF]: e o ubuntu oferece algum programa de captura de bugs?
<wagner[DF]> paladin``: eu já mexo com o ubuntu a um tempo, mas sou essencialmente um usuario desktop, não entendo muito da estrutura de logs e tal
<wagner[DF]> :(
<wagner[DF]> alanteixeira: como assim?
<PingaR0x> wagner[DF], se nao me falha a memoria tem um programa de captura de bug sim vou pesquisar
<wagner[DF]> tem uma de report dos bugs mas q funciona no X
<wagner[DF]> o problema é q tá matando o X
<PingaR0x> wagner[DF], direto?!
<wagner[DF]> PingaR0x: dá restart no X. Não é frequente, mas incomoda.
<PingaR0x> wagner[DF], tenta usar o bug report entao ue
<wagner[DF]> PingaR0x: agora entendi o q quis dizer, sim.. reinicia o X direto e me manda de volta pra tela de login, por isso gostaria de saber ql log olhar
<PingaR0x> wagner[DF], cat /var/log/syslog
<PingaR0x> wagner[DF], cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<PingaR0x> wagner[DF], so reinicia dps do login?
<wagner[DF]> quebra o X e me manda pra tela de login, reinicia soh o X
<PingaR0x> wagner[DF], mais só dps que vc poe sua senha?
<PingaR0x> wagner[DF], ou vc configuroou pra nao pedir senha?
<wagner[DF]> sim, depois de colocar senha, eu entro, uso um tempo, dependendo do q eu faço crash
<PingaR0x> wagner[DF], hum...
<wagner[DF]> nao eh sempre, aas vezes eu uso 1 ou 2 dias sem problemas
<wagner[DF]> mais tempo aas vezes
<PingaR0x> wagner[DF], eh instabilidade do proprio unity por ele não estar 100% polido
<wagner[DF]> mas em geral, cai umas 3 ou 4 vezes por semana (e aas vezes por dia)
<PingaR0x> wagner[DF], recomendo vc usar a versao "ubuntu classico"
<PingaR0x> wagner[DF], esta na parte de baixo qndo vc for digitar a senha
<PingaR0x> para vc poder selecionar
<PingaR0x> vai voltar para a interface antiga
<wagner[DF]> PingaR0x: sim.. eu já previa esse tipo de coisa, mas finalmente quer ajudar um pouco no desenvolvimento, nao apenas ser usuario final...
<PingaR0x> wagner[DF], entendi
<PingaR0x> wagner[DF], nao me recordo ve se tem algo no /var/log/
<PingaR0x> wagner[DF], é aonde se concentra os logs
<wagner[DF]> PingaR0x: qd acontecer vou dar uma olhada neles e ver se acho algo significativo e q vala a pena enviar pra eles
<PingaR0x> wagner[DF], é sempre bom mandar
<PingaR0x> wagner[DF], procura na wiki deve ter um procedimento as vezes vc pode mandar periodicamente
<PingaR0x> !wiki
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'wiki' not found
<PingaR0x> !help
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'help' not found
<PingaR0x> !comandos
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'comandos' not found
<PingaR0x> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<PingaR0x> !ajuda
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ajuda' not found
<PingaR0x> bleh nao sei os comando do bot
<PingaR0x> http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<wagner[DF]> agora, mudando de assunto, eu estava com problema no nautilus q estava simplesmente lento, e matando o desktop, formatei a maquina umas 3 vezes, desinstalei o ubuntuone pq li q poderia ser com ele o problema, até descobrir ql era
<wagner[DF]> eu renomeie a pasta Modelo para Projetos e copiei pra ela as informacoes de alguns projetos q eu tenho
<wagner[DF]> algo na faixa de 20k arquivos, isso simplesmente MATOU o meu ubunto apos o login
<PingaR0x> wagner[DF], é pq a pasta modelo é usada pelo nautilus
<PingaR0x> wagner[DF], o legal é deixar ela sem nada
<wagner[DF]> percebi entao, que quanto mais arquivos na pasta Modelo, pior fica...
<PingaR0x> wagner[DF], eles servem pra usar no botao direito
<wagner[DF]> PingaR0x: percebi da pior forma
<PingaR0x> wagner[DF], eu deixo so uns 5,6
<wagner[DF]> o engraçado eh q fiz isso pq achei o icone dela bonito :D:D
<wagner[DF]> depois q me toquei q no arquivo user-dirs.dirs qd eu renomeava a pasta ele renomeava a localização dela tb, e o engraçado é q só nessa versao, acho q ele nao tinha essa referencia na versao anterior nao
<FascinioRJ> obrigado Paladin``
<paladin``> eu ?
<marcos> como  mexe  no  tamanho da  tela  dos  programas?
<mch_emerson> boa tarde alguem pode me ajudar....
<gabezao> opa
<mch_emerson> deletei umas partições..
<alanteixeira> boa mch_emerson
<mch_emerson> tinha 4 distro linux
<mch_emerson> e win xp
<mch_emerson> queria ficar só com ubuntu 10 e win xp
<mch_emerson> apaguei as outrs distro
<mch_emerson> porém quando reiniciei
<mch_emerson> não dava boot
<mch_emerson> dai reinstalei o kunbuntu em uma partição agora num aparece mais o win xp
<mch_emerson> e agora?
<mch_emerson> to tcndo do ubuntu 10
<gabezao> update-grub
<mch_emerson> gabezao-como faço garoto
<mch_emerson> ?
<mch_emerson> alanteixeira- o que vc acha?
<gabezao> no termina
<gabezao> digite: update-grub
<gabezao> como root
<mch_emerson> mando esse comando?
<gabezao> .....
<mch_emerson> e dai?
<gabezao> e cole a saida.
<gabezao> no pastebin
<gabezao> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<mch_emerson> perai to indo lá
<mch_emerson> -gabezao-http://paste.ubuntu.com/627530/
<mch_emerson> esse é o endereço da bin
<mch_emerson> desculpe a demora sou do amapa e a conexao aqui e leeeta
<mch_emerson> kkk
<thiagoproject> ?
<mch_emerson> gabezao viu la imão/?
<gabezao> vou ver agora
<gabezao> você leu?
<gabezao> You must run this as root
<mch_emerson> isso
<mch_emerson> o q quer dizer?
<gabezao> faz assim: sudo update-grub
<mch_emerson> gabezao=http://paste.ubuntu.com/627544/
<gabezao> você não apagou a partiçao com windows nao mch_emerson ?
<mch_emerson> não ela estava lá...porem quando fui reinstala ,l,
<mch_emerson_> parece que ela sumiu
<mch_emerson_> será q apagueisem querer na reinstalção?
<gabezao> haha
<gabezao> provavelmente..
<gabezao> ;/
<mch_emerson_> putz!
<mch_emerson_> e agora pra reinstalar o win 7
<mch_emerson_> vou perder o boot do ubuntu né?
<mch_emerson_> aconteceu algo cara, procurando pelo locais no ubuntu 10
<mch_emerson_> ele vê a partição só que não acessa
<mch_emerson_> vou postar pra vc ver perai
<mch_emerson_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/627554/
<mch_emerson_> da uma olhada lá
<gabezao> mch_emerson_,
<gabezao> não manja ingles amigo?
<gabezao> precisa passar o chkdsck na partiçao..
<gabezao> as vezes o ntfsfix ajusta isso
<mch_emerson_> nada
<gabezao> como vc usou o ntfsfix?
<mch_emerson_> usei?
<mch_emerson_> cara, sou iniciante no linux
<mch_emerson_> , mais a unica coisa que fiz foi instalar o kubuntu numa partição que eu tinha
<mch_emerson_> deletado
<mch_emerson_> como uso o chkdsck ou o ntfsfix?
<Giverny> ShadowBelmolve
<Giverny> como anda aquele site lá
<Giverny> ?
<junior> Ola Pessoal
<junior> Boa Tarde a todos
<junior> pessoal já é acho que a terceira vez que estou tentando instalar o Gnome 3 no Natty, e em todas as 3 veses ele acaba com a interface, fica tudo desconfigurado, tudo quadradão, to fazendo da seguinte forma: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 - depois - sudo apt-get update - despois - sudo apt-get dist-upgrade - depois - sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, onde sera q to errando, porque instala tudo beleza, dai quando rebooto ja na tela de login ja
<junior>  vejo q a coisa não ta certa, fica tudo quadradão, alguem ja viu isso ?
<junior> opa o ultimo comando ta errado colei o mesmo é sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<junior> oq sera q ta dano de errado ?
<Andre_Gondim> junior, o fato de não ser compatível, deve ser o erro
<junior> o natty não é compativel com o gnome 3 ?
<junior> meu professor conseguiu instalar no dele blzinha, deve ser meu pc então
<junior> Andre oque é q não é compativel ?
<brunoLinhares> ei pessoal
<brunoLinhares> tem algum programa para passar video do DVD para o pc no linux?
<brunoLinhares> alguem?
#ubuntu-br 2011-06-16
<GeekZen> alguém usa SIMTV? que coisa absurda, lerda demais, 1 mega parece 64k, não sei se é algum bloqueiou do IPtables ou outra coisa, mas ta lerdo demais
<GeekZen> alguém sabe como usar o wget para baixar no megaupload?
<illuminarch> Geowany ?
<ElDeablo> Boa noite
<Platao> iai
<Geowany> buenas, ElDeablo
<ElDeablo> \o
<RenatoSilva> alguem tem modem d-link 2640b?
<RenatoSilva> nao pega o velox de jeito nenhum!
<nogh> oí alguem sabe como fazer o unlock ao iOS 4.2.1  Baseband 03.10.01
<nogh> por gentileza
<virtu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryIw9TZLwuk
<xGrind> virtu; tae man?
<virtu> to cara
<xGrind> virtu; tem como testar uma parada pra mim?
<virtu> shsm
<virtu> aham
<virtu> fala ae
<xGrind> virtu; tem o cheese ae?
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; \o
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, vai dormir garoto... :P
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; fiquei 2 dias sem net aki. vo compensa
<xGrind> xD
<xGrind> virtu; mano fiz cagada aki kk
<xGrind> inda bem q ja arrumei
<virtu> de novo cara?
<virtu> tu so faz merda tche
<xGrind> kk
<virtu> hehehe
<virtu> =D
<xGrind> virtu; tinha instalado o drive da webcam, mas do winxp aki no wine
<xGrind> o cheese fico uma merda. td hr fechando, imagem horrivel. cabei de desinstala o drive. fico bom de novo ;x
<xGrind> por isso amo linux kk
<xGrind> se fosse windows, ja teria q formata ¬¬
<Rubem> OOoOOOoo
<virtu> vou indo
<virtu> sono
<virtu> tchau
<voltage> alguem ae?
<illuminarch> bom dia
<Analista_tux> opa
<Analista_tux> tem alguem ai
<ZandreBran> Analista_tux, não. é um espirito virtal :) diga lá.
<Analista_tux> cara vc conhece alguma solução de web agenda
<Analista_tux> para intranet
<Analista_tux> ??
<ZandreBran> Analista_tux, tem uns CMS que oferecem isto; configuração por modulos e tal... conheço o groupware
<gabezao> tem o expresso
<gabezao> que é nacional..
<gabezao> é um fork do groupware
<ZandreBran> gabezao, bem lembrado :)
<SuBmUnDo> tem como desabilitar estas tres teclas: sleep, wake e power , do teclado?
<SuBmUnDo> ja olhei em gerenciamento de energia mas nao tem a opcao por exemplo quando pressionar "nada fazer"
<ZandreBran> SuBmUnDo, pode tentar tirar o atalho delas. eu nunca fiz isto, mas veja se elas possuem algum atalho para esta função.
<SuBmUnDo> ZandreBran: pq as vezes aperto sem querer e desliga
<SuBmUnDo> no gerenciamento de energia nao tem a opcao "nada fazer" olhei na bios mas nao vi nada relacionado a esta funcao do teclado
<omelete> da pra fzr com o xmodmap
<omelete> direcionar pra outro lugar ou deixar em branco
<SuBmUnDo> omelete: http://wiki.forumdebian.com.br/index.php/Xmodmap#Conclus.C3.A3o vi aqui so que quando teclo sleep para saber o keycode  desliga tudo
<omelete> será q no bios ñ tem opção pra desligar isso?
<SuBmUnDo> ps2 key events algo assim para desligar mas nao vi aqui
<gabezao> SuBmUnDo, consegiu?
<SuBmUnDo> gabezao: nao nao
<SuBmUnDo> olhei aqui mas tambem nao deu http://www.dicasdelinux.com.br/dicas-de-linux/903/configurando-as-teclas-wakeup-power-e-sleep.html
<gabezao> vc usou o xmodmap como o omelete relatou?
<Gioca-Linux> algm ae ?
<SuBmUnDo> usei mas nao deu certo
<gabezao> vc colocou qual keycod?
<gabezao> keycode
<SuBmUnDo> http://wiki.forumdebian.com.br/index.php/Xmodmap
<Gioca-Linux> algm me da uma ajuda aqui no Rhythmbox ? [sou novo no linux =/]
<SuBmUnDo> Gioca-Linux: pergunta
<gabezao> mas vc viu qual eram os keycodes?
<gabezao> ou vc so copiou dali?
<Gioca-Linux> Reparei q qdo adiciono musicas no Rhythmbox, ele organiza por ordem alfabetica, e não consigo alterar a ordem das faixas
<Gioca-Linux> é possivel alterar?
<SuBmUnDo> tem um xev q identifica o keycode mas quando teclo sleep apaga tudo aqui
<gabezao> entendi
<SuBmUnDo> teria que pegar um arquivo com as chaves ja prontas
<gabezao> faz gambi LKSALASKLASKASL
<gabezao> xev | grep keycode >> teste.txt
<gabezao> ele vai desligar mais grava qual é
<gabezao> não sei se vai funcionar
<gabezao> oeahoehoea
<SuBmUnDo> vamos la entao
<SuBmUnDo> nao gravou o arquivo teste.txt ta vazio
<gabezao> ?
<SuBmUnDo> o keycode da tecla sleep
<gabezao> mas vc apertou ela?
<SuBmUnDo> sim
<SuBmUnDo> gabezao: vou ter q sair volto mais tarde e vou continuar tentando valeu fuiiiiiiiii
<RadarZ> Alguem conhece algum software free de billing/quota de impressão....
<maiconp> ola
<maiconp> preciso acessar um servidor windows  da minha rede....em maquinas windows eu apenas executava \\server01\diretorio
<maiconp> mas no ubuntu eu nao sei como faço....
<maiconp> alguém pode me ajudar
<maiconp> so quero acessar um diretorio windows na rede
<RadarZ> [maiconp]: cara
<RadarZ> [maiconp]: vc vai ter que mexer com samba
<RadarZ> pode dar uma pesquisada ne net ai
<RadarZ> compartilhamento windows x linux
<RadarZ> servidor samba
<RadarZ> nao eh dificil não
<gabezao> maiconp, vai no terminal e digita: nautilus smb://ip_do_servidor
<gabezao> o cara acessando apartir do mx da tigra
<gabezao> hahah
<ShadowBelmolve> alguem ai pode me ajudar a compartilhar minha internet via wifi? ja tentei isso https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#Wireless Ad-Hoc connection sharing scenario mas meu outro note ve a conexao de uma forma estranha(no lado do icone de forca do sinal fica um computadorzinho e quando eu clico nao conecta) e o meu cel(android) nem mesmo ve
<Duka_Aprendiz> Boa noite pessoal!!!
<sexpistol> boa noite Duka_Aprendiz
<Duka_Aprendiz> Alguem pra ajuda sobre brOffice?
<sexpistol> qual é a dúvida Duka_Aprendiz
<Duka_Aprendiz> sexpistol: Gostaria de saber como tiro os espaços entre as palavras que ficam em cinza?
<sexpistol> Duka_Aprendiz, n sei
<Duka_Aprendiz> sexpistol:blz
<Lays> Opaa
#ubuntu-br 2011-06-17
<GiooOvanni> algm ae me da um help com o Rhythmbox ?
<GiooOvanni> algm ae me da um help com o Rhythmbox ?
<mateusjmf> boa noite
<mateusjmf> meu kubuntu não está atualizando corretamente
<mateusjmf> ele começa o download e quando termina o item começa a baixar novamente o mesmo
<dualshoott> mateusjmf, ta fazendo vi terminal ou grafico ?
<mateusjmf> os dois
<mateusjmf> ele baixa o primeiro item e quando acaba de baixar ele começa novamente tanto no terminal quanto no gráfico
<dualshoott> mateusjmf, tenta trocar o repositorio para outro endereço e da um apt-get update
<dualshoott> talvez o repositorio q ele teja direcionado ta bugando
<mateusjmf> como faço isso?
<mateusjmf> qual repositòrio devo add
<mateus_> pode me dar uma dica?
<peregrinator_six> mateus_, exclarece sobre que se possivel lhe ajudaremos...
<mateus_> com reiniciei o pc e instalei o aptitude, dei um update nele e depois um upgrade, agora ele tá atualizando o sistema normalmente
<MarconM> lasjsdfs:
<MarconM> illuminarch:
<MarconM> ZNC:
<MarconM> \\o
<PingaR0x> MarconM: animadao hein
<illuminarch> MarconM e ae
<MarconM> illuminarch:
<MarconM> tem falado com ZNC
<illuminarch> falei hoje
<illuminarch> ta super ocupada
<illuminarch> te mandei um ocnvite
<MarconM> vixi
<MarconM> se falar com ela de novo
<MarconM> diz q mandei um abraço
<MarconM> xD
<illuminarch> ta
<illuminarch> entra ae
<MarconM> saudade de incomodar ela
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<illuminarch> #sempreupdate
<ninja_> oi
<ninja_> alguen ai pode me dar uma mão ai.
<ninja_> oi
<ninja_> ChanServ, vc pode me dar uma mão
<ninja_> tem alguem ai
<macfiree> putz
<macfiree> minhas janelas sumiram os botões de maximizar e minimizar
<macfiree> depois que eu instalei o compiz
<macfiree> depois que eu restauro ou maximizo ela
<macfiree> ops
<macfiree> corrigindo
<macfiree> depois que eu restauro ela, não consigo maximizar ela
<ffr76> Bom dia !!!6 Feirra :>)
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Rickwap> Boa tarde
<Rickwap> Tem alguem ai?
<Rickwap> ?
<Rickwap> Staff estas ai?
<Rickwap> ?????
<ZandreBran> Rickwap, ôlas, diga ai
<Rickwap> Boa tarde zander
<Rickwap> Usas kubunto?
<ZandreBran> Rickwap, sim
<Rickwap> Fizeste updat do ubuntu ou baixast o kubunto directo?
<ZandreBran> fiz uma instalação limpa do K 11.04 e habilitei o PPA do kubuntu para atualizar o KDE 4.6.4
<Rickwap> Pode me explicar como fazer isso?
<ZandreBran> Rickwap, fazer o que?
<Rickwap> actualizacao para o kubunto
<ZandreBran> atualização do KDE 4.6.4? ou mudar do gnome para o kde?
<Rickwap> E pode me indicar um msn que de para fazer chamadas de video no linux?
<Rickwap> Mudar gone para kde
<Rickwap> Gnome
<ZandreBran> Rickwap, sobre o msn não sei porque não tenho "amigos" com este protocolo.
<ZandreBran> Rickwap, instala o pacote kubuntu-desktop, mas vais ficar uma salada teu menu. ai vai ter que arrumar manualmente mesmo.
<Rickwap> Eu tenho uns comandos
<Rickwap> Zandre fazes chamadas de video?
<Rickwap> Volto ja
<illuminarch> Bom dia galerinha
<madlatvian> hello
<Rickwap> Boa noite
<Rickwap> A todos
<millemiglia> Boa tarde
<Rickwap> Alguem pode me indicar uma aplicacao pela qual posso usar o MSN no linux e fazer chamadas de video?
<millemiglia> Tenta usar o emesene ou o empathy
<Rickwap> Tem suporte a video chamadas?
<Rickwap> ?
<millemiglia> Não sou usuário muito frequente desse tipo de software. Sei que eles possuem suporte a webcam mas nunca usei isso
<millemiglia> Acho que outra opção que você pode tentar é o ekiga que é um software de VOIP semelhante ao Skype
<Rickwap> Obrigado mille
<xispirito> alguem sabe o nome do plugin que fica na tray do sistema e notifica o usuario quando um novo email chega?
<xispirito> em gnome...
<leo_medeiros> xispirito: veja se isto te ajuda: http://moztraybiff.mozdev.org/
<leo_medeiros> xispirito: supondo que vc use o thunderbird
<xispirito> leo_medeiros, legal
<xispirito> mas e aquele que tem nativo no ubuntu, qual seria?
<leo_medeiros> vc diz cliente de e-mail?
<xispirito> cliente é o evolutiom...mas tem um icone na tray que eu não sei o nome
<gabezao> xispirito,
<gabezao> você pode usar outro software
<gabezao> que verifique pop3/imap
<xispirito> eu
<gabezao> na tray.
<gabezao> apt-cache search gnome pop3
<xispirito> gabezao, é que nem é para mim
<gabezao> eu uso um de gmail que não vivo sem mais.
<xispirito> o gmail ta de palhaçada, fui fazer uma nova conta e pede verificação por celular...
<xispirito> perdeu o feguez =)
<xispirito> err
<xispirito> freguez
<gabezao> faz no yahoo
<gabezao> :p
<gabezao> fica ymail.com
<xispirito> sim, fiz no yahoo
<xispirito> é noob mas não quer meu cel
<gabezao> meu gmail é 2006
<gabezao> nunca deletei 1 e-mail
<gabezao> tenho até o Bem vindo ao Gmail
<gabezao> oeahhoaehoea
<xispirito> eu tenho uma conta que fiz a muito...mas quem diz que eu lembro a senha?
<gabezao> ai é foda
<gabezao> ;/
<gabezao> e aquele email do face q diz q ia rolar?
<PingaR0x> gabezao, o meu saiu :S
<xispirito> nem sei disto
<gabezao> http://idgnow.uol.com.br/blog/circuito/2010/11/17/como-solicitar-um-e-mailfacebook-com/
<xispirito> talvez eu me enfureça e instale um sendmail + noip...
<gabezao> problema é dns reservo xispirito
<gabezao> ;P
<xispirito> será que não rola?
<gabezao> rola rola, mas não sao todos os servidores que aceitam msg sem dns reverso
<gabezao> nem sem mx...
<xispirito> ¬¬
<gabezao> se não os spammers fariam a festa né xispirito
<gabezao> hahaha
<gabezao> exemplo no server q eu cuido aqui
<gabezao> só hj foram 8.000 sem reservo
<xispirito> eu não vou subir um bind só para email...tem que ter outro jeito
<gabezao> mesmo tendo bind vc não ia conseguir, algumas operadoras proibem vc de ter porta 53...
<gabezao> é realmente dificil você montar um servidor sem ip dedicado
<gabezao> usa o ymail mesmo :)
<xispirito> ¬¬, welcome to the noob's life
<gabezao> pq noobs?
<xispirito> todos que eu conheço que usam yahoo são aqueles users xp+orkut+msn...
<gabezao> isso é um pré conceito :P
<xispirito> aliás, devia existir um mail@gnu.com
<xispirito> assim como um buscador...
<xispirito> se eu tivesse recurso faria
<PingaR0x> xispirito, vc pode comprar  o dominio e fazer o google gerenciar seus emails
<PingaR0x> xispirito, :P
<xispirito> ¬¬
<xispirito> ta muit 'grande irmão' pro meu gosto o google
<xispirito> #muito
<gabezao> o xispirito só reclama, passa o celular logo
<gabezao> OHEAHOEAHOEAOH
<xispirito> não =)
<xispirito> vou levantar um dominio, @fuckyouidontdowhatyoutellme.org
<millemiglia> Boa noite a todos
<millemiglia> Alguém está usando o alfa do Oneiric?
#ubuntu-br 2011-06-18
<xispirito> http://www.adrenaline.com.br/telecom/noticias/8876/homem-morre-eletrocutado-por-celular-chines.html
<xispirito> O.O
<paladin> caraio se cada pessoa no mundo morre assim por ter um celular chines
<vvesley> boa noite .
<Maninho> boa
<paladin> noite
<vvesley> como eu consigo uma capa ?
<Maninho> #freenode
<vvesley> entao Maninho eu tinha mas troquei de micro e sumiu ..
<vvesley> era esse mesmo usuario ..
<Maninho>  se identifica
<vvesley> como ?
<Maninho>  /nickserv indentify senha
<Maninho> :)
<vvesley> vvesley
<xispirito> vvesley, eu lembro de você, não era o cara do muay thay de um pé só?
<vvesley> unaffiliated/vvesley :is now your hidden host (set by services.)
<Maninho> * vvesley saiu (Changing host)
<Maninho> * vvesley (~vvesley@unaffiliated/vvesley) entrou em #ubuntu-br
<vvesley> mais ou menos xispirito , eu frequentava bastante o ubuntubrasil-orkut
<vvesley> lembro de você tambem ..
<xispirito> ^^
<Maninho> =O
<vvesley> vou sair e entrar novamente .
<vvesley> deu certo Maninho xispirito
<vvesley> ?
<xispirito> não
<Maninho> :-P
<xispirito> * vvesley (~vvesley@189-1-147-55-wlan.lpnet.com.br) entrou em #ubuntu-br
<vvesley> caramba, o que eu tenho que fazer então ..
<Maninho> vitor-br, qual seu cliente irc?
<Maninho> vvesley :P
<Maninho> vitor-br, nick errado
<Maninho> vvesley,  qual seu cliente irc?
<Maninho> vvesley,  qual seu cliente irc?
<Maninho> precisa configurar meu caro amigo, password do servidor e password no nickserv caso use xchat
<xispirito> Maninho, /ignored
<xispirito> buhuhuhahaha
<Maninho> lol :P
<vvesley_> frenode
<vvesley_> isso mesmo xchat
<xispirito> vvesley, calma o nervo, tem que configurar
<vvesley> estou configurando ..
<vvesley> tesntando tbm
<Maninho> :P
<xispirito> roundhouse kick no micro não é configurar
<xispirito> eu sei por mim
<vvesley> vvesley
<vvesley> vvesley
<Maninho> vvesley, http://imagebin.org/158839
<vvesley> ja fiz isto ..
<vvesley> aquela vez deu certo com o comando .
<vvesley>  /nickserv identify senha
<Maninho> mano, precisa colocar a senha nos dois campos,
<Maninho> vvesley, pega seu arquivo de configuração e manda para mim
<xispirito> dois para cima, dois para baixo, tras frente tras frenta a+b
<xispirito> opa
<vvesley> meia lua para tras + X :D
<vvesley> rsrsr
<xispirito> =)
<Maninho> vvesley, deu certo?
<vvesley> This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<vvesley> * unaffiliated/vvesley :is now your hidden host (set by services.)
<vvesley> olha ai, esta falando que ja está registrado ..
<Maninho> :)
<xispirito> vvesley, normal, deu certo
<Maninho> caso tenha problemas com configuração em aplicativos no geral, basta enviar para archlinux@oi.com.br , seguido de um breve relato e uma descrição do que deseja, que tão pouco alguém lhe manda a solução de volta
<vvesley> caramba deu certo mesmo ..
<vvesley> vou entrar e sair denovo ..
<xispirito> uauhahu
<vvesley> vvesley
<vvesley> deu certo, valeu pessoal o/
<Maninho> =]
<vvesley> sabe algum canal sobre shell script ?
<Maninho> google :(
<xispirito> apt-get install abs-guide
<xispirito> ja da para se divertir uns dias =)
<vvesley> que isso abs-guide?
<Maninho> abs-guide
<Maninho> erro: alvo não encontrado: abs-guide
<xispirito> supondo que voce quer aprender bash scripts...
<Maninho> =(
<xispirito> é um livro
<xispirito> Maninho, no debian tem, em todo caso, google
<Maninho> :P
<xispirito> alias...não existe nada equivalente ao google em termos de qualidade?
<xispirito> to meio de saco cheio dele
<Maninho> hehehe
<xispirito> tinha que ter um gnu search...
<illuminarch> xispirito essa é a intesao
<illuminarch> intensao
<illuminarch> haushuashas
<illuminarch> search sempre
<illuminarch> kkkkkk
<xispirito> hhahah
<xispirito> se eu tivesse banda tentaria fazer um search engine
<xispirito> e maquina...
<illuminarch> hum
<Maninho> xispirito, faça o sistema, que hospedo para você, gratuitamente
<xispirito> Maninho, hospeda onde?
<Maninho> em um de meus servidores
<MarconM> illuminarch:
<MarconM> oiii
<MarconM> biécha
<xispirito> lol, daqui a uns cinco anos te comunico para hospedar =)
<Maninho> =]
<xispirito> Maninho, sério, tu faz hosting
<xispirito> ?
<Maninho> xispirito, faça o danado ai que a parte de hospedagem deixa comigo,
<xispirito> o santo desconfia...
<Maninho> servidor bsd, não use nada de c:\ ok
<xispirito> ¬¬
<xispirito> ta de onda né?
<xispirito> hah
<Maninho> a ultima linha sim
<vvesley> rsrsr
<Maninho> mas as outras não
<Maninho> xispirito, da conta do recado?
<xispirito> não sei, nunca fiz isto
<vvesley> sistema do que ?
<xispirito> mas...imagina um google no teu host =)
<Maninho> haiahiahiahiahiahia
<xispirito> hahaha
<xispirito> dooown
<xispirito> todo mundoq eu eu conheço trabalha com google
<xispirito> ninguem faz search engine hoje em dia
<Maninho> :P
<xispirito> a não ser coisas muito pequenas..intranet
<Maninho> xispirito, vamos tentar?
<xispirito> podemos...
<vvesley> coloca eu nisso ai :D
<vvesley> rsrsr
<Maninho> amanha atarde e domingo nao trampo
<xispirito> domingo
<Maninho> blz
<Maninho> estou precisando fazer algo de útil
<xispirito> Maninho, me mostra ai, onde tu vai hospedar...não to duvidando, mas fiquei curioso
<Maninho> temos varias opção depende da quantidade de visita http://net2ez.com/
<xispirito> aquele hackzinho do banner ali é meramente ilustrativo? =)
<Maninho> hehehe
<Maninho> xispirito, tem ideia de como funciona o motor do google?
<xispirito> to vendo isto neste momento
<xispirito> Maninho, dai larga os spider a trabalhar...isso vai ocupar terabytes
<Maninho> :)
<Maninho> bom minha morena chegou vou sair ate amanha
<vvesley> #debian-br
<vvesley> boa noite
<vvesley> queria saber como configurar o firewall iptables
<vvesley> algum artigo para indicar ?
<xispirito> vvesley, o que exatamente você quer fazer?
<vvesley> sei la, aumentar a segurança
<vvesley> o SO está com o firewall configurado como padrão .
<xispirito> fecha tudo e abre o que precisa
<vvesley> mas como eu faço isto ?
<Ubuntu-BR> wesley, vc pode instalar o firestarter ou guarddog que ajudam a configurar o iptables...  pelo que sei, manualmente é um pouco complicado
<vvesley> firestarter este mesmo
<xispirito> iptables -P INPUT DROP
<xispirito> iptables -P FORWARD DROP
<xispirito> iptables -P OUTPUT DROP
<xispirito> isto fecha tudo
<xispirito> iptables -A OUTPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED,NEW -p tcp --dport 20 -j ACCEPT
<xispirito> isto abre uma porta...
<nogh-android> oi
<xispirito> não é tão dificil
<Ubuntu-BR> xispirito: então ele precisa ver quais portas já estão abertas, certo?!    sudo nmap -sS -vv localhost
<Ubuntu-BR> isso mostra todas as portas abertas
<xispirito> Ubuntu-BR, todas estão abertas a principio, visto que ubuntu vem sem regras
<Ubuntu-BR> nunca configurei o iptable, mas pelo que vejo, não tenho nenhuma porta aberta a mais do que os programas que uso
<xispirito> mas elas estão abertas, não estão em uso, mas qualquer app usa se quiser
<Ubuntu-BR> aqui no meu, apenas 5 portas...  as que eu já uso
<Ubuntu-BR> ah é?!  não sabia...
<Ubuntu-BR> então uso estes comandos que vc passou, primeiro fecho tudo, e depois abro estas 5 que estou usando..  é isso?!
<Ubuntu-BR> pensei que o nmap já mostrava todas as abertas
<xispirito> mais ou menos
<xispirito> tem que fazer um script
<xispirito> firewall é algo bem pessoal...
<xispirito> se eu te passo a minha conf, você vai reclamar de coisas que não vão funcionar =)
<Ubuntu-BR> bom,  eu tenho 5 portas abertas, pq as uso...  vou executar o seu comando...  primeiro fechar tudo, e depois abrir cada 1 das 5 que uso, é isso?!
<joserd> Boa noite pessoas
<joserd> Preciso da ajuda de alguém
<xispirito> você tem que abrir no minimo a 80 tcp, a 53 udp, a 6667 tcp(irc), e regras para localhost e afins..
<Ubuntu-BR> então...  acabei de executar as 3 primeiras linhas e não fechou as portas, estou usando normalmente
<ElDeablo> Boa noite
<joserd> seguinte, tenho uma máquina ecs 6100pm-v2 + nvidia gt9600 + 4gb de ram
<xispirito> abre o navegador =)
<joserd> tenho um monitor aoc com entrada dvi
<joserd> nessa configuração o linux nao carrega
<joserd> só funciona com placa de video onboard
<joserd> meu ubuntu é versao 11
<joserd> a ajuda que eu preciso é
<joserd> preciso instalar o drive nvidia
<joserd> como descubro se o linux e 32 ou 64 bits?
<joserd> pra poder baixar o drive correto
<xispirito> joserd, uname -a
<joserd> 2.6.32-32-generic #62-Ubuntu
<joserd> 32?
<xispirito> não, só apareceu isso?
<joserd> 2.6.32-32-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 20 21:54:21 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<xispirito> 32 bits joserd
<joserd> ok
<xispirito> não fecha...
<vitor-br> meu libreoffice está imprimindo uma barra vertical na linha onde tem uma anotação, alguem já passou por isso? ou isso é só comigo?
<chuin-chuin-chun> \join #ubuntu-br
<deusr> alguém aqui usa kubuntu?
<deusr> ou KDE?
<XxTeosxX> Bom dia a todos
<XxTeosxX> Alguém pode me ajudar com ozenity
<XxTeosxX> ??
<mch_emerson> ola alguem pode me ajudar, meu win xp não aparece mais no boot
<mch_emerson> tenho ubuntu 10.10
<mch_emerson> kubuntu
<mch_emerson> 10.20
<mch_emerson> e win xp
<mch_emerson> epois que instalei o kubntu o win não aparece mais
<ZandreBran> mch_emerson, http://www.linuxacessivel.org/documentos/livecd/problemas-conhecidos/#nowindows
<arf77> mch_emerson fico contente por voce, assim nao precisa mais de usar essa coisa velha e usada cheia de problemas
<mch_emerson> é mais em casa só tenho um micro e nem todo mundo esta familiarizado com o ubuntu
<mch_emerson> é minha luta aqui
<mch_emerson> hehehehe
<mch_emerson> valeu zandrebran, vou dar uam olhada
<arf77> mch_emerson compreendo, forcei a namorada a usar o meu ubuntu um pouco tambem (inventei que a net nao funcionava no Windows), ela berrou berrou...
<arf77> confesso que fartei dos berros e meti um dual boot tambem
<arf77> oh well...
<mch_emerson> heheheeh, aqui eu sempre falo das melhores coisas de usar ubuntu, mais quando não tô em casa....desanda todo mundo corre pro ruindous
<arf77> sei como e'
<Le_Vass> que coisa
<Le_Vass> aqui eu tenho que falar pra minha esposa usar o pc dela
<Le_Vass> já instalei ubuntu no dela também, mas ela prefere o meu :)
<ZandreBran> eu resovi meu problema adotando a politica de não dar suporte para o windows. quer usar windows, contrato o filho do padeiro então para formatar etc e tal. ou liga para microsoft.
<ZandreBran> não dou suporte para a microsoft nem para minha mãe.
<Le_Vass> desde que não uses o mesmo pc que o resto da família...
<ZandreBran> instalar o sistema em pen ou cartão USB e resolve o problema. o micro pode pegar fogo que terá seu ubuntu lá todo bonito.
<Le_Vass> é, ou outro hd
<ZandreBran> Le_Vass, boa.
<arf77> gostei dessa ZandreBran
<arf77> Vou argumentar com ela a ver no que da
<Le_Vass> arf77, cuidado pra não perder a namorada :D
<arf77> ahah
<ZandreBran> eu não argumento. eu simplemente uso software livre por motivos ideologicos, que vão além do bom e barato.
<arf77> O.o
<Le_Vass> eu desisti de evangelizar as pessoas há muito tempo também
<arf77> eu gosto de tudo o que 'e bom, especialmente se for barato
<Le_Vass> o chato é aguentar o winxp no trabalho
<ZandreBran> eu não faço esta religião. oras, se não como carne, porque então tenho que matar o boi :)
<Le_Vass> hm?
<Le_Vass> me perdi na metafora
<arf77> ele nao gosta de maminha eu axo
 * arf77 adora um bom rodizio
<Le_Vass> o boi é o winxp?
 * Le_Vass prefere espeto corrido
<ZandreBran> é. e a vaca é o apt que não tem super poderes :)
<Le_Vass> old skool :)
<ZandreBran> Le_Vass, sim ;)
<Le_Vass> tem algum servidor do freenode mais rápido? eu to num de UK que tá triste
<mch_emerson> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Le_Vass> <ubottu> MIH1406 see the doc: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mch_emerson> xandreran- fiz o q mandava o site e nnada do ruindos
<ZandreBran> mch_emerson, quais opções aparecem no grub?
<mch_emerson> so o ubuntu, 10.10
<mch_emerson> eo outro linux
<mch_emerson> kubuntu
<ZandreBran> mch_emerson, no ubuntu, rodou estes comandos: sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub
<XxTeosxX> bom dia
<XxTeosxX> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda com o zenity
<ZandreBran> diga XxTeosxX
<XxTeosxX> quero passar uma variavel string "lolololo lololol"
<XxTeosxX> pro zenity
<XxTeosxX> no entanto ele so pega a primeira palavra
<ZandreBran> XxTeosxX, não entendi o "lolo.."
<XxTeosxX> zenity --info        --text=${msg}`
<ZandreBran> ok
<XxTeosxX> é so umas duas palavras
<XxTeosxX> tipo var="Quero esta frase toda na zenity"
<ZandreBran> XxTeosxX, exemplo: zenity --info --text="Processamento cancelado pelo usuário." --title="$TITLE"
<XxTeosxX> mas quado passo zenity --info        --text=$var
<XxTeosxX> assim eu sei que dar certo
<XxTeosxX> mais no meu script vai mudar a mensagem passada
<XxTeosxX> anteriormente com um if
<ZandreBran> XxTeosxX, então, muda o conteúdo da váriavel $var
<XxTeosxX> faz disso tenta passar a variavel var pro zenity
<XxTeosxX> vc vai perceber que não roda
<XxTeosxX> ZandreBran
<XxTeosxX> kra obrigado
<ZandreBran> XxTeosxX, resolveu?
<XxTeosxX> quando vi como vc passou o $TITLE
<XxTeosxX> resolveu tudo
<_GiovaniI-Linux> algm ae pra me dar uma ajuda com o Rhythmbox ????
<XxTeosxX> foi so colocar a variavel entre aspas
<XxTeosxX> ser um iniciante é foda
<XxTeosxX> passei um tempão procurando no google
<XxTeosxX> vlw
<ZandreBran> XxTeosxX, tranquilo.
<_GiovaniI-Linux> algm ae pra me dar uma ajuda com o Rhythmbox ????
<ZandreBran> vou nessa. aproveitar o final de semana para descansar e ficar longe do micro. abraços.
<jyooruje> o/
<botinha> bom dia amigos
<botinha> estava precisando de ajuda de como criar um script para compartilhar a net
<licensed> no nautilus, tem como ele mostrar o nome completo dos arquivos longos (atualmente aparece ...) ou pelo menos aumentar quantidade de caracteres mostradas do nome do arquivo
<Hutley> licensed: vá nas propriedades do nautilus. É algo como "deixar as colunas com a mesma largura." Desmarque essa opção.
<jyooruje> ola pessoal, algum bom site para quem se quer iniciar no shell scripting?
<Hutley> jyooruje: http://www.4shared.com/file/diXaoWjb/Curso_de_Shell_Script_do_Julio.html
<jyooruje> Hutley, muito obrigado :)
<Hutley> jyooruje: :)
<licensed> Hutley, achei, valeu
<licensed> demorei pq tava almoçando hehe
<Hutley> licensed: resolveu então?
<licensed> Hutley, hehehe sim
<licensed> algumas colunas agora estão gigantes.. mas tudo bem
<Hutley> hehehe. legal.
<diego_> canal de tradutores do ubuntu
<diego_> alguém sabe?
<darouca> Boa tarde galera... Tudo bem?
<darouca> Estou com uma duvida... Se alguém souber... Fiz uma conexão ssh -X... Porém o pidgin não inicia... Qualquer aplicação inicia... Menos ela... Por que?
<Bemlindo> boa tarde ubunteros
<Bemlindo> em primeiro lugar queria que me informase o link pra postar mais de 3 linhas
<Bemlindo> pois ta dando um erro no meu ubuntu e queria postar o erro para que alguem possa me ajuar
<henaaque_> quero dizer
<henaaque_> galera, to com um problema aqui no meu notebook quando uso o ubuntu
<henaaque_> quando tento usar o ubuntu
<henaaque_> o backlight do meu notebook, que é um acer 4736z, nao acende
<Bemlindo> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Bemlindo> alguem me ajuda com esse erro aki
<Bemlindo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/628908/
<henaaque_> atualiza o pacote cups-client
<Bemlindo> nenhuma atualização ou instalação de programa está sendo efetuada por conta desse erro
<Bemlindo> como faço isso?
<Bemlindo> desculpa minha noobisse
<semeion> pra atualizar pacotes nao é só usar o apt-get?
<semeion> tenta ai
<semeion> eu uso outro linux aqui no meu é pacman
<Bemlindo> nao consegui atualizar
<Bemlindo> tentei remover e deu outro erro ja vou postar o url do erro
<Bemlindo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/628913/
<rogerio> ola galera preciso de ajuda
<rogerio> particionei meu pen drive ,agora não consigo mais excluir partição
<rogerio> oque faço
<rogerio_> ola voltei
<rogerio_> alguem me ajuda
<rogerio_> fiz uma partição no pen drive agora não consigo excluila
<rogerio_> no windows nem reconhece partição
<licensed> tem algum comando que eu possa ver o nivel do sinal da wireless em %?
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<licensed> eita unity safado da p****... sumiu os icones do tray do nada agora (xchat/pidgin/audacious)
<sandrossv> Boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2011-06-19
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite. Alguem aqui que use o Ubuntu 10.10 já tem o Chromium 12 pra baixar pelo repositório...?!
<vvesley> o/
<vvesley> LinkBrasil falando sobre o Ubuntu ao vivo ..
<vvesley> recordnews.
<sandrossv> legal
<peregrinator_six> alguem por aqui já tem o Chormium 12 no repo do ubuntu 10.10...?!
<runmike> olá
<botinha> boa noite amigos
<runmike> boas
<sandrossv> boa
<botinha> amigos uma dúvida com eu faço para parar um script de compartilhamento de internet?
<sandrossv> botinha: mata ele
<botinha> sandrossv, pode me ajudar? como eu mato ele?
<sandrossv> botinha: que script é esse ?
<sandrossv> Como tu executo ele ?
<Giverny> botinha não vai ser possível
<sandrossv> Giverny: pq não ?
<botinha> sandrossv, eu criei ele, excutei assim: $sudo /.compartilhar.sh
<sandrossv> hmm
<Giverny> com bash não dá
<Giverny> compartilhamento é entre 2 máquinas
<Giverny> diferentes
<botinha> Giverny, sim eh uma rede
<ricardo> qual prog usar para gravar uma imagem iso num pendrive?
<Giverny> então
<botinha> Giverny, eh o seguinte
<sandrossv> ricardo: pode ser por linha de comando ?
<Giverny> tem que usar um meio físico
<Giverny> pra poder compartilhar a internet
<ricardo> sim
<Giverny> e não por software
<sandrossv> ricardo: dd
<botinha> Giverny, eu tenho um playstation que nao consigo usar a rede da sony com squid,
<ricardo> dd??
<sandrossv> dd if=CAMINHODAIMAGEM.ISO of=/dev/sd[x]
<botinha> Giverny, soh consigo tirando o proxy
<sandrossv> não esquece de alterar o [x] pela letra do pen drive
<Giverny> botinha então o squid.conf tá errado
<botinha> Giverny, errado?
<Giverny> sim
<sandrossv> ricardo: entendeu ?
<Giverny> pq squid não é firewall
<ricardo> mas como descubro a letra do pendrive no ubuntu?
<botinha> Giverny, o playstation acessa a net soh naum consigo entrar na rede da sony
<sandrossv> ricardo: roda o comando mount
<Giverny> botinha cara então já é problema da rede do ps
<botinha> Giverny,  certo pode ter alguma coisa errado, mas na minha opinião se tivesse alguma coisa errado o console nao acessaria a net
<botinha> Giverny, pode ser
<Giverny> botinha a psn não tá off não?
<botinha> Giverny, nao amigo tah funcionando
<Giverny> cara e como você não acessa?
<Giverny> se a rede do play
<Giverny> tá funcionando?
<botinha> Giverny, eu soh acesso a rede do play sem o proxy, eu mato o squid, e compartilho a rede sem proxy ai funciona
<sandrossv> ricardo: mais facil tirar o pen, e colocar de novo, ai roda o comando dmesg | tail | grep sd
<ricardo> ja vi
<sandrossv> ok
<Giverny> botinha usa sem proxy então uai
<sandrossv> ricardo: vc tem que desmontar o pen drive antes de rodar o dd
<botinha> Giverny, eu quero eh depois de jogar voltar o squid sem precisar de dar um boot no servidor
<Giverny> botinha qual comando starta seu squid?
<botinha> Giverny, com proxy a rede do playstation não funciona( na parte de jogar online), para acessar a net ela funciona
<Giverny> botinha ok eu entendi essa parte
<botinha> Giverny, eu deixo ele iniciar no boot
<Giverny> botinha tem um comando que starta ele
<Giverny> botinha faz um bash com esse comando
<botinha> Giverny, nao ele inicia por default
<Giverny> ¬¬
<ricardo> agora nao intendi...
<ricardo> sandrossv: nao tem um prog visual?
<Giverny> botinha tem um comando cara pra startar o squid
<Giverny> botinha e pra stopar ele
<botinha> Giverny, sudo service squid start
<botinha> Giverny, para parar sudo service squid stop
<Giverny> pronto botinha
<Giverny> faz agora um alias no .bashrc
<Giverny> ou um programa bash
<Giverny> ai toda vez que você quiser iniciar você usa o comando
<sandrossv> ricardo: o dd é o mais facil
<botinha> Giverny, joiah tem um modelo?
<Giverny> #!/bin/bash sudo service squid start
<Giverny> :/
<Giverny> esse é o de start
<botinha> Giverny, tem um porem se depois eu espetar qualquer máquina na rede ela pega o ip e navega sem passar pelo squid
<ricardo> sandrossv: ele da a mensagem Experimente "dd --help" para mais informações.
<sandrossv> ricardo: mostra o comando que tu uso
<ricardo> sandrossv: dd win.iso of=/dev/sdb1
<sandrossv> ricardo: ta errado
<Giverny> botinha se tiver sem o squid a rede vai funcionar normal cara
<Giverny> botinha o squid é só um proxy
<sandrossv> ricardo: dd if=win.iso of=/dev/sdb
<ricardo> hum? como fica o certo?
<sandrossv> ricardo: vc tem certeza que é /dev/sdb ?
<botinha> Giverny, certo
<ricardo> é pelo menos onde o mount diz q tem um pendrive
<ricardo> sandrossv: deu permisao negada
<ricardo> faco pergunta basica pois sou novo no linux
<sandrossv> ricardo: sudo dd if=win.iso of=/dev/sdb
<sandrossv> ricardo: não tem problema, a gnte ta aqui pra isso :)
<ricardo> qo q faz o sudo?
<sandrossv> ricardo: roda o comando com root
<ricardo> ahh
<sandrossv> root é o admin
<ricardo> agora ta rodando... acho..
<Giverny> do sistema
<Giverny> :P
<ricardo> pelo menos a luz do pendrive ta piscando
<sandrossv> ricardo: legal
<ricardo> blz deu agora vamos ver se funciona
<sandrossv> é impressão minha ou eu acabei de ajudar a um cara instalar o windows ?
<xGrind> hauhauha
<xGrind> sandrossv; judas
<sandrossv> :/
<virtu> que diazinho hj
<virtu> =(
<xGrind> virtu; tnc. hj ta uma bosta
<virtu> sim.. meio depre aqui...
<Andre_Gondim> xGrind, ;)
<RenatoSilva> socorro, como configurar a rede local no ubuntu
<Giverny> RenatoSilva
<Giverny> dhcp?
<RenatoSilva> descullpa vou repetir em ingles ok
<RenatoSilva> my ubuntu had DSL connection using pppoeconf. It was connected to a DSL modem, but now (after months not using the system) it is a DSL modem + router, and access to internet should go through local LAN gateway. THE PROBLEM is that NOT EVEN eth0 has an IP. The network manager doesn't show next to the clock. What to do!
<Giverny> RenatoSilva pinga pra fora?
<RenatoSilva> como eu disse, a eth0 nao tem NEM IP
<RenatoSilva> como vai pingar
<RenatoSilva> nao, nao pinga, nao ha conexao
<Giverny> RenatoSilva o cabo ethernet tá indo do roteador direto pro modem adsl?
<Giverny> e do modem adsl pro computador?
<Giverny> RenatoSilva fala da topologia da rede
<RenatoSilva> modem adsl *É* o roteador
<Giverny> RenatoSilva é um speedtouch?
<RenatoSilva> computador > cabo ethernet > equipamento tudo em 1 (modem adsl, switch, roteador, wireless) > cabo de telefone > tomada de telefone. NO WINDOWS FUNCIONA!
<RenatoSilva> D-Link 2640B
<RenatoSilva> speedtouch ERA o meu apenas-modem antigo
<RenatoSilva> nao saco mto de rede, mas eh como se o dhcp nao funcionasse....só chute
<peregrinator_six> annakamilla2, ^^
<Giverny> roda um sudo dchpclient então
<Giverny> RenatoSilva
<RenatoSilva> alem disso tem o pppoe rodando automatico como se ainda tivesse o speedtouch... removi o pacote pppoeconf, nao sei se isso fez a auto conexao direta parar
<Giverny> talvez tenha sido
<Giverny> pq modem adsl precisa do pppoeconf
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: esse comando deve tentar pegar um ip pra eth0? eu rodei sem sudo, nao sabia pra que servia
<Giverny> RenatoSilva ele tá mostrando algum ip agora?
<RenatoSilva> eu estou no windows, no ubuntu nao tem internet ne
<Giverny> -.-
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: deixa eu ver se entendi
<Giverny> tua rede tá assim:
<Chilenobuntu> Giverny:
<Giverny> Computador->cabo ethernet->modem(adsl)->internet
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: o dlink aqui é um modem adsl, a diferença é que eu vou acessar a internet roteando, ou seja, a eth0 pega ip via dhcp (do dlink) e vem o gateway, que eh, duh, o dlink em si que esta conectado a internet pela adsl
<Giverny> ?
<Chilenobuntu> por causa do tipo da tua conexao de internet
<Chilenobuntu> xd
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: nao eh APENAS modem(adsl), eh wireless, switch, roteador TAMBEM
<Giverny> RenatoSilva usa o dhcp client
<Giverny> RenatoSilva pra pegar o ip via dhcp
<Giverny> no computador
<RenatoSilva> Chilenobuntu: o que é "por causa"?
<Giverny> RenatoSilva se tiver tudo certo ele vai pegar algum ip do modem
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: preciso de mais proposicoes pois ficar tentando de grao em grao nao da, tenho q voltar pro ubuntu com a info certa pra resolver, saca...
<semeion> vai no console e escreve ifconfig
<Giverny> ...
<semeion> e veja o resultado pra ver se tem algum ip
<Giverny> quantas interfaces tem seu computador RenatoSilva ?
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: o pppoeconf eh necessario mesmo se eu apenas vou pegar um IP pra eth0 com gateway padrao?
<RenatoSilva> semeion: leia acima
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: 1
<Giverny> RenatoSilva você não tá entendendo
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: o pppoeconf eh necessario mesmo se eu apenas vou pegar um IP pra eth0 com gateway padrao?
<Giverny> RenatoSilva o problema aqui é se o seu computador
<Giverny> RenatoSilva vai pegar o ip via dhcp ou pppoeconf
<Giverny> RenatoSilva pppoeconf é necessário pra autenticação
<Giverny> RenatoSilva do modem adsl
<semeion> RenatoSilva: nao é necessario o pppoeconf se o seu modem faz a autenticacao cara, isso é necessario só se o seu modem nao autentica
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: meu pc eh so 1 no da rede, outro no eh o dlink que eh servidor dhcp e gateway para internet. Eu ligo o pc, e o modem me dá um IP, simples assim. Nao to entendendo o que esta dando errado
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: ok entao como vou acessar via gateway na LAN, NAO PRECISO desse pppoeconf, certo???
<Giverny> RenatoSilva se não necessita autenticação o pppoeconf é desnecessário
<Giverny> e ai seu computador vai pegar o ip via dhcp
<Giverny> normalmente
<semeion> sim
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: a autenticacao esta dentro do modem (conectado ao adsl no modo de roteamento)
<semeion> e já era pra estar funcionando, a nao ser que vc tenha desativado o gerenciador de conexoes ai
<semeion> vc tem um servidor DHCP ai ne?
<semeion> seu modem está com atuando como servidor DHCP certo?
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: entao mesmo eu tendo removido o pacote pppoeconf, a eth0 ainda pode estar tentando pegar um ip via pppoe sei la o q?
<Giverny> RenatoSilva creio que se você removeu
<RenatoSilva> semeion: esse gerenciador de conexoes sumiu! nao aparece perto do relogio, nao sei a cmd line, nem o nome do pacote pra baixar no windows
<Giverny> não tem como ela continuar pegando a antiga configuração RenatoSilva
<semeion> RenatoSilva: entao é esse o seu problema!
<semeion> RenatoSilva: sem um gerenciador de conexoes vc nao vai conseguir
<RenatoSilva> semeion: sim o modem eh dhcp server, FUNCIONA NO WINDOWS, por isso estou AQUI com vcs
<Giverny> semae
<Giverny> e
<semeion> RenatoSilva: eh o gerenciador de conexoes que pega o IP
<Giverny> semeion ele pode tentar usar
<Giverny> o dhcpclient
<semeion> sim
<Giverny> por linha de comando
<Giverny> e ai vai pegar toda a conexão dhcp
<semeion> eu uso arch linux aqui eh diferente, mas o principio eh o mesmo
<RenatoSilva> semeion: que eu saiba aquilo é só uma interface
<Giverny> e alimentar a eth0
<Giverny> via dhcpclient
<RenatoSilva> o nome do comando eh dhclient ne?
<Giverny> sudo dhclient
<semeion> faz o que o Giverny ta falando que vai da certo
<RenatoSilva> semeion: que eu saiba o network manager é só uma interface
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: mas vai ter q ser toda vez q eu entrar no ubuntu isso???
<Giverny> é só uma interface sim RenatoSilva
<semeion> RenatoSilva: nao é só uma interface cara, é ele que obtem o IP lá no seu modem
<Giverny> o linux não precisa de interface
<Giverny> pode rodar tudo
<RenatoSilva> eu tenho meu /etc/network/interface aqui no windows, querem ver? ajudaria??
<Giverny> via linha de comando
<semeion> RenatoSilva: ei, abre o console e faz o que o Giverny falou
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: mas vai ter q ser toda vez q eu entrar no ubuntu isso???
<Giverny> RenatoSilva não precisa
<RenatoSilva> mesmo assim http://pastie.org/pastes/2089647/text
<RenatoSilva> nao deveria remover esse dsl-provider?
<Giverny> RenatoSilva calma amigo
<Giverny> RenatoSilva uma vez que você tenha pego a configuração
<Giverny> você vai configurar o /etc/network/interface do seu ubuntu
<RenatoSilva> tbm, sudo dhclient vai pegar o ip do dhcp, ok, mas vou ter q rodar isso toda vez q entrar no ubuntu?
<semeion> Giverny: ele falou que o network manager sumiu
<Giverny> RenatoSilva o ubuntu tem o mesmo /etc do windows
<RenatoSilva> ????
<Giverny> não precisa do network manager gente
<semeion> blz
<Giverny> o linux roda todo via linha de comando
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: mas eh anormal, esse network manager deveria estar aparecendo
<Giverny> não precisa criar pânico
<RenatoSilva> sudo dhclient vai editar o /etc/network/interfaces???
<RenatoSilva> ai eu nao preciso mais rodar???
<RenatoSilva> eu quero apagar esse dsl-provider pq era da epoca do antigo modem
<Giverny> RenatoSilva não... vai ser preciso que você edite na mão
<RenatoSilva> como deve ser meu interfaces entao?
<RenatoSilva> vc ainda nao respondeu tbm, sudo dhclient toda vez que entrar?????
<Giverny> no arquivo de configuração
<Giverny> tem um exemplo
<Giverny> comentado com tralha #
<RenatoSilva> que arquivo, exemplo de que
<Giverny> RenatoSilva no windows você não tem um /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Giverny> é a mesma coisa no ubuntu
<RenatoSilva> Giverny: nao lembro.... onde fica?
<Giverny> lá ele segura a configuração das interfaces
<Giverny> ...
<Giverny> RenatoSilva ce já tá de brincadeira né?
<RenatoSilva> C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc?
<RenatoSilva> nada de util la
<Giverny> RenatoSilva olha cara aqui não prestamos suporte ao windows
<RenatoSilva> só amigo mesmo pra ajudar
<RenatoSilva> suporte ao windows? voce eh esquizofrenico?
<RenatoSilva> deixa pra la
<RenatoSilva> vou resolver isso sozinho
<Giverny> já te disse o caminho
<Giverny> Interfaces no ubuntu -> /etc/network/interfaces
<Giverny> sudo dhclient -> pega a config de dhcp
<Giverny> ifconfig eth0 -> mostra as configurações da interface
<Giverny> Reinicia o serviço de rede -> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Giverny> semeion não se preocupa deixa ele bater a cabeça mesmo.. uma hora ele aprende
<AlexandreMBM> Os técnicos podem acham bobagem, mas eu, como usuário desktop doméstico, penso que fiz "uma grande descoberta".
<AlexandreMBM> Liberei 4,8 GB do / com total segurança. Trata-se de um erro com o apt-xapian-index. O serviço vai criando indexes, sem apagar os antigos. Cada um tem, pelo menos, 33 MB, no meu sistema.
<AlexandreMBM> Então eu fiz:
<AlexandreMBM> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge apt-xapian-index
<AlexandreMBM> sudo apt-get update
<AlexandreMBM> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<AlexandreMBM> sudo apt-get install apt-xapian-index
<AlexandreMBM> Pronto!
<AlexandreMBM> Antes: /var/lib/apt-xapian-index  4,8 GB
<AlexandreMBM> Agora: /var/lib/apt-xapian-index   33 MB
<sandrossv> Bom dia
<Chilenobuntu> bom mdia
<Chilenobuntu> sandrossv:  tudo bom com voce
<sandrossv> yep
<Chilenobuntu> :)
<Chilenobuntu> po nimguem pra bate papo?
<sandrossv> Chilenobuntu: vc é chileno ?
<Chilenobuntu> sim moro no Chile desde 1996 ( 31 de dezembro)
<UdontKnow> Chilenobuntu: ueh, se vc tiver algo a acrescentar, seja bem vindo :-)
<Chilenobuntu> mmm
<Chilenobuntu> sei la eu gosto de linux saca mais nao sei " nada "
<UdontKnow> Chilenobuntu: hum. legal. o que procura?
<Chilenobuntu> eu sinceramente gostaria aprender Linux a nivel de servidores
<Chilenobuntu> como montar servidor, dhcp, squid, etc
<Chilenobuntu> dns, etc
<Thales> ué, há vários livros que podem te ajudar
<UdontKnow> Chilenobuntu: ja leu o focalinux? acho interessante pra vc ter uma base geral
<Chilenobuntu> nao é a mesma coisa q ter alguem ao teu lado que saiba
<UdontKnow> Chilenobuntu: procura por focalinux no google
<Chilenobuntu> ja li muita coisa e continuo em duvidas
<Thales> pq não?
<Chilenobuntu> aaah pk nao resolve minhas duvidas
<Chilenobuntu> larguei mao , voltei pro windows
<UdontKnow> Chilenobuntu: ueh, mas se vc perguntar duvidas _bem_ _estruturadas_, ninguem no canal vai recusar a responder
<Chilenobuntu> nos foros que eu participava os cara esculachava ou tinha pouca paciencia
<Chilenobuntu> e sala de chat tbem
<Thales> Brasileiro tem muito disso mesmo.
<UdontKnow> Chilenobuntu: isso e bem comum ate, e se vc nao estruturar bem suas duvidas, corre mais esse risco
<Chilenobuntu> dae eu parei, me desepcionou a comunidade Linux, caras sao muito egoistas
<Thales> Eu acho engraçado como você fala da comunidade Linux, se você, presumo, só participou de foruns brasileiros.
<Chilenobuntu> bom é o idioma que mais me acomoda né
<Chilenobuntu> meu ingles é muito basico e nem ai com fika no estress traduzindo
<Thales> Tudo bem, então não generaliza...
<UdontKnow> Chilenobuntu: por exemplo, "como faz isso?" tera menos gente disposta a ajudar que "estou tentando fazer isso, ja consegui os passos a, b e c corretos, mas to tendo problemas no passo d, com esse erro xxxx, mas nao encontro nada no log xyz.log, nem consigo testar wsdfg"
<Chilenobuntu> Thales: disculpa mais ... simplesmente sou sincero
<UdontKnow> Chilenobuntu: se sua pergunta for boa, duvido que zoem
<Chilenobuntu> tipo nao é que zoem, as vezes sim, os cara fika keto nao fala nada ou diz, leia google
<Chilenobuntu> poh se vc ta com duvida é pk tentou acha info e continua sem entende
<Chilenobuntu> nao acha?
<UdontKnow> qdo fica quieto e pq ele nao quer, nao sabe, nao pode, ou nao ta com vontade de te ajudar. ninguem tem essa obrigacao
<Chilenobuntu> sim, entendo que ninguem tem obrigacaoi de ajuda.... mais se é uma comunidade
<Chilenobuntu> po sei la
<UdontKnow> se sua duvida demonstrar que vc nao leu nem o basico da documentacao, ninguem vai ajudar mesmo
<Chilenobuntu> eu penso que por mais leigo que seja, pessoa deve ser ajudada
<Thales> Acho que a sua definição de comunidade está bem confusa.
<Chilenobuntu> o que pra mim pode ser ultra basico, pra outros nao, nao acha?
<Thales> Eu também concordo com você, que a pessoa deve ser ajudada.
<Chilenobuntu> sei la eu penso assim, se eu sei algo e posso ajudar eu ajudo, nao fico kieto nao
<UdontKnow> qdo alguem diz leia o google, e provavelmente pq sua pergunta ta generica demais, ai o cara nao sabe se vc quer documentacao ou simplesmente trollar, pq tem muita gente fazendo perguntas so pra gastar o tempo dos outros, que e valioso
<Thales> Agora se essa pessoa esboçar qualquer atitude que identifique que ela sequer leu a documentação básica, isso realmente dificulta a ajuda.
<UdontKnow> Chilenobuntu: mas nao pode exigir isso dos outros participantes
<Chilenobuntu> entendo.... bom isso eu observo em muitos foros e salas de irc , desde 1996
<Thales> Todos aqui são voluntários
<Thales> Não tem ninguém contratado ou ganhando para atender o pessoal que entra aqui.
<Chilenobuntu> sim eu sei... bom é minha humilde opiniao, sei que muitos tem boa disposicao
<Chilenobuntu> mais de 20 pessoas, maximo 2
<Thales> Se você não tiver sucesso com suporte via IRC, sugiro que use o forum
<Chilenobuntu> eu acho que melhor vou pagar um curso Linux
<UdontKnow> eu so respondo perguntas bem formuladas, com detalhes de informacao suficientes pra saber que o cara nao ta gastando meu tempo a toa
<UdontKnow> cada um tem suas preferencias. a minha e essa :-)
<Chilenobuntu> entendo e respeito sua opiniao , mais nao comparto
<Chilenobuntu> penso diferente
<illuminarch> bom dia, o que houve ? :(
<UdontKnow> illuminarch: nao houve nada
<UdontKnow> :-)
<illuminarch> ufa
<Chilenobuntu> somente um papinho
<illuminarch> :)
<Chilenobuntu> sobre como sao os soportes Linux na net
<Chilenobuntu> a maiori dos users
<illuminarch> ahhhh certo...
<Chilenobuntu> maioria
<virtu> alguem usa ou usou mac aqui?
<Chilenobuntu> jamais usei mac
 * virtu lnx, win e mac user
<virtu> eu to curtindo...
<Chilenobuntu> é facil de usa?
<virtu> to achando muito tranquilo
<Thales> Chilenobuntu o que o UdontKnow está tentando falar é que a maioria do pessoal aqui é bem ocupada, e não convém ficar perdendo tempo com alguém que está simplesmente trollando (o que é comum). Então se alguém vem com uma pergunta mal formulada, genérica, por mais que seja na melhor das intenções, ele é um bom candidato a não ter sua pergunta respondida. É aquela coisa, a
<Thales> minoria paga pela maioria.
<Chilenobuntu> xd
<UdontKnow> Chilenobuntu: cara, pensar que as vezes eu saio do trabalho exausto, vou pra casa, tenho a boa vontade de conectar pra ajudar alguem, e a pergunta nao tem respeito pelo valor do meu tempo sendo doado aqui, eu nao respondo mesmo
<virtu> entre tapas e beijos
<virtu> =D
<Chilenobuntu> entendo
<Chilenobuntu> UdontKnow: entendo o que voce diz, q chega cansado do trabalho
<Chilenobuntu> etc...
<Chilenobuntu> mais eu penso assim... se eu entrei num grupo de soporte , penso que devo ajudar
<Chilenobuntu> bom eu penso assim pelo menos
<UdontKnow> afinal eu poderia estar ajudando alguem com uma pergunta melhor em outro canal
<virtu> eu to numa depre por causa de mulher
<virtu> =/
<illuminarch> verdade...
<UdontKnow> Chilenobuntu: eu estou em dezenas de canais de suporte
<virtu> o UdontKnow eu conheco de nick ha tempos
<Chilenobuntu> UdontKnow: aaah, entendo,... bom entao pode ser , rsrsrss
<illuminarch> bom eu vou terminar de arrumar o bot..deixar ele mais inteligente...qualquer coisa mandem as ordens
<illuminarch> :)
<illuminarch> abrcs
<UdontKnow> virtu: heheh
<virtu> horoscopo no bot
<Chilenobuntu> abrcs
<Chilenobuntu> UdontKnow: cara eu moro no Chile
<illuminarch> virtu ;)
<Chilenobuntu> é dificil acha emprego ai no Brasil de informatica?
<virtu> eu trabalho com 5 mulheres
<virtu> e todas leem o horoscopo todos os dias
<virtu> e leem o meu tb..
<UdontKnow> Chilenobuntu: nao, mas depende do que vc quer e do que vc tem a oferecer
<virtu> por osmose
<Chilenobuntu> UdontKnow: eu nao sei programar
<Chilenobuntu> somente arrumo computadores e faco redes
<UdontKnow> Chilenobuntu: se vc tem a oferecer o que as empresas querem, ta facil
 * illuminarch is away: Olá eu sou um bot, o usuário está ausente!
<virtu> Chilenobuntu: isto ai tem mais inumeros que nem vc que sabem fazer
<UdontKnow> Chilenobuntu: procura umas vagas e ve o que e alinhado com o que vc quer
<Chilenobuntu> virtu: ou seja melhor nao ir pro Brasil?
<virtu> se é pra fazer isto
<virtu> creio que nao
<Chilenobuntu> tem muito ?
<UdontKnow> por ex, em grandes empresas, tem gente que so programa, gente que so cuida de sistema operacional, gente que so cuida de banco de dados,...
<virtu> todo guri desta geracao Y sabe arrumar computador
<Chilenobuntu> mmm
<Chilenobuntu> poxa
<Chilenobuntu> xd
<Chilenobuntu> ou seka melhor me especializar
<Chilenobuntu> sim?
<Chilenobuntu> seja
<virtu> aham
<UdontKnow> pelo menos isso
<UdontKnow> :-)
<mch_emerson> salve....
<virtu> o que falta no mercado sao bons administradores de TI
<mch_emerson> alguem pod eme ajudar a fazer o win voltar a aparecer no boot
<mch_emerson> ?
<virtu> pessoas que manjam de TI como um todo
<virtu> e ao mesmo tempo possuem uma visao do que a TI é importante pro negocio da empresa
<Chilenobuntu> virtu: o que voce me aconselha estuda?
<virtu> o cara tem que entender bem de TI e manjar de outras aereas, financas, comercial, admi, fiscal e etc
<UdontKnow> Chilenobuntu: algo que vc goste
<Chilenobuntu> UdontKnow: dificil isso, pois nao sei o que serve ai
<Chilenobuntu> :S
<virtu> Chilenobuntu: sei la
<virtu> tu é formado?
<virtu> sabe ingles?
<UdontKnow> Chilenobuntu: nao adianta vc estudar cubo relacional e ferramentas de bi, se vc gosta e de hardware
<virtu> eu trabalho numa multinacional
<Chilenobuntu> estudei tecnico em eletronica e depois tecnico em informatica
<Chilenobuntu> no brasil se chama tecnologo
<Chilenobuntu> sim?
<Chilenobuntu> sao 2,5 anos cara carreira
<UdontKnow> Chilenobuntu: ueh, ve que vagas tao disponiveis
<virtu> tche
<virtu> sendo bem sincero
<virtu> mas BEM sincero
<UdontKnow> empregocerto.com.br
<UdontKnow> catho.com.br
<UdontKnow> apinfo.com
<virtu> eu iria para engenharia eletrica
<UdontKnow> e outros sites
<Chilenobuntu> virtu: sei fala espanhol 100%
<virtu> construcao civil ta bombando
<Chilenobuntu> serve isso?
<UdontKnow> ve o que eles tem de vagas em aberto, ai ve pra onde vc vai
<virtu> é um diferencial
<virtu> cara... vai para uma engenharia eletrica
<virtu> arruma estagio numa construtora
<virtu> bahh
<virtu> campo de atuacao é foda
<virtu> muito amplo
<virtu> robotica
<Chilenobuntu> virtu: serve ser tecnologo?
<virtu> uni TI + Eletrica
<Chilenobuntu> e falar espanhol?
<virtu> é um comeco
<virtu> falta mao de obra tecnica
<virtu> tanto no ambito da construcao civil
<virtu> como no de robotica
<UdontKnow> bom, fui
<virtu> mas tem que manjar bem
<Chilenobuntu> virtu: eu manjo basico
<Chilenobuntu> nao muito
<virtu> se tu é pra ser 1 de tantos outros...
<virtu> entao sei la... venha pra tirar ferias
<virtu> e procure mercado
<virtu> sei la
<Chilenobuntu> poh sei la , um amigo meu falou q tem muito carinha ai q ganha dinheiro e nem estudou nada
<Chilenobuntu> :S
<Chilenobuntu> um amigo de curitiba
<virtu> deve ter
<Chilenobuntu> me falou isso
<virtu> sempre tem cara
<virtu> os magrao do google
<virtu> o cara do facebook
<Chilenobuntu> nao nao
<virtu> um guri la de 13 anos  na INglaterra
<Chilenobuntu> eu digo cara assim " normal "
<virtu> inventou um negocio tri simples
<virtu> e ja ta milionario
<virtu> 13 anos
<Chilenobuntu> nao esses tipo
<Chilenobuntu> empregos " normais "
<Chilenobuntu> cara entra numa empresa e ganha bem
<Chilenobuntu> somente isso
<virtu> nao tem isso aqui nao
<Chilenobuntu> entende virtu
<virtu> tu entra e vai ganhar mal
<Chilenobuntu> mmm
<virtu> poucas empresas pagam bem de inicio cara
<Chilenobuntu> quanto ganha ai um tecnologo?
<virtu> depende da area de atuacao
<virtu> por exemplo:
<Chilenobuntu> info
<Chilenobuntu> xd
<virtu> acredito que um tecnico em eletrica que seja autonomo e tenha uma boa reputacao ganhe muito mais que um tecnico em eletrica que trabalha para uma construtora
<virtu> um tecnico em info deve ganhar muito pouco
<virtu> tipo... o cara que trabalha na TI onde eu trabalho... ganha o que um trainee ganha
<virtu> muito pouco
<Chilenobuntu> e vc trabalha em q?
<virtu> empresa de auditoria
<Chilenobuntu> legal
<Chilenobuntu> mais vc n trabalha como informatico?
<virtu> nao
<Rickwap> Boa noite pessoal
<Rickwap> Nao tem ninguem aqui?
<Rickwap> as pessoas vem deixam os nicks e vao-se?
<arf77> sim, eu sou um bot, resposta automatica, por favor nao escreva para mim
<xispirito> ta e ae, qual é a boa?
<Maninho> xispirito, e ai mano, um site pode ocupar no maximo 10mb no mysql =]
<xispirito> Maninho, auhhuahauuha
<Maninho> xispirito, indexei o olhardigital ocupou 45mb =o
<xispirito> equanto cobra por mais 10mb adicionais?
<Maninho> haihaiahia
<xispirito> pelos meus calculos, eu só ia usar uns 10tb de sql
<xispirito> nem é muito...
<Maninho> XD
<xispirito> ve ai, quanto sai 10tb
<xispirito> =)
<Maninho> vou ter que ligar meu servidor pessoal para poder cobrir os 10tb
<Maninho> =(
<xispirito> que ruim em...
<xispirito> eu posso te ajudar com dois pentium 3 e um bigfoot 10gb
<Maninho> heheeh
<Maninho> =]
<xispirito> cara, minha maquina trava quando eu ponho um tema gtk2 enfeitado...=(
<Maninho> driver da vga
<xispirito> nem, trava no openbsd, no ubuntu, no debian e no slackware, testei com varios drivers, trava de uma maneira que nem o numlock acende...
<Maninho> driver da vga²
<xispirito> no momento ta com nouveau
<Maninho> nvidia?
<xispirito> sim
<Maninho> hehehe driver mesmo
<xispirito> mas, travava com vesa tambem...
<Maninho> os driver para linux não são bons
<xispirito> eu vou é achar outra placa
<xispirito> mas assim, não parece, porque demora a travar, tipo, uso uma meia hora e então trava
<xispirito> em todos SO's
<Maninho> hehehe driver
<xispirito> mas não seria algo, tipo, superaquecimento?
<xispirito> com o tema amiga 4 ta de boa
<Maninho> tem cooler na placa?
<xispirito> não, é antiga, só dissipador
<Maninho> modelo?
<xispirito> é uma 6200, agp8x
<Maninho> hm
<Maninho> faz uma gambiarra e coloca um, mas normalmente é driver mesmo
<xispirito> essa maquina ta com tres coolers, tido ligado no cabo de força do floppy
<Maninho> heeeh
<Maninho> vou almoçar
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, você não me liga mais, não responde meus emails...
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, sentindo saudades queridinho... :P
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, boa tarde.
<xispirito> hahaha
<xispirito> boa
<RenatoSilva> upgradeei do maverick pra natty hoje, disastre total
<xispirito> via gerenciador?
<RenatoSilva> eu?
<RenatoSilva> Alex-Musicman: entende de equipamentos de musica?
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, sai daqui seu lagarto do pantano... :P
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, boa tarde.
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: boa tarde rpz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: li um artigo muito bom sobre o Gnome 3 pera q lhe passo
<RenatoSilva> alguem teve problemas atualizando do 10.10 pra 11.04
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Gnomeshell-sob-a-perspectiva-da-usabilidade?pagina=1
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, thank you man! :)
<xispirito> http://www.guidebookgallery.org/
<xispirito> show
<RenatoSilva> se o som sai cortado no windows e no ubuntu, o que poderia ser?
<xispirito> sua placa de som?
<RenatoSilva> mais detalhadamente o que?
<RenatoSilva> é onboard btw
<xispirito> RenatoSilva, não sei dizer...sempre foi assim?
<RenatoSilva> nao
<RenatoSilva> eh mto esquizito, dificil cara...
<xispirito> e quando começou?
<RenatoSilva> sabe qdo os sintomas nao te levam a resposta nenhuma
<RenatoSilva> eu tinha uma caixa de som, NAO LEMBRO se dava esse problema no win7 MAS ACHO QUE NAO!
<RenatoSilva> quase certeza que nao!!!
<RenatoSilva> ai eu comprei outra caixa, a antiga liga na tomada, a nova liga no USB!
<RenatoSilva> parecia a caixa, ne???
<xispirito> se o problema começou a partir da troca da caixa, com certeza é ela
<RenatoSilva> mas minhas irmas tem uma caixa de modelo diferente, mas da mesma marca, que funciona legal no XP delas
<RenatoSilva> testei a caixa delas no meu PC, NADA!
<xispirito> RenatoSilva, ja tentou usar o alsa?
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: nao diria com certeza
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: eu comprei uma placa de som! Uma merda por sinal, porque nao tem header pra audio frontal!
<xispirito> e porque não disse antes...¬¬
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: essa minha nova caixa de som furreca FUNCIONA nessa placa de som!!!
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: porque nao se conta uma historia longa numa cuspida só
<xispirito> heh, mas se conta do começo
<RenatoSilva> nao entendi
<xispirito> você começou do final =)
<xispirito> enfim, tenta usar o alsa pra ver o que aconteçe
<RenatoSilva> que???
<RenatoSilva> como faz isso
<xispirito> seletor de sistemas multimidia, não lembro se ja apareçe no menu por padrão
<RenatoSilva> parece nao ter essa opcao em sistema > prefs > som
<paladinn> ^^
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: achei...
<xispirito> =)
<RenatoSilva> saida esta detectar., entrada estar alsa. saida eh cx som, entrada eh microfone, ne?
<xispirito> coloca saida alsa
<RenatoSilva> engracado, quando esta como auto detectar, o campo dispositivo fica desabilitado, por que????
<xispirito> porque fica automatico
<RenatoSilva> o som ta funcionando assim, auto detectar saida, campo dispositivo desabilitado escrito nao suportado, NA MINHA PLACA DE SOM
<xispirito> acho que você ta no menu errado
<RenatoSilva> e por que fica escrito "nao suportado"
<xispirito> alguem que tem ubuntu no hd ai explica pro RenatoSilva, não lembro de cabeça
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: http://i.imgur.com/Y97Vg.png[
<xispirito> credo, minha conexão ta muito ruim, não vai abrir nunca
<RenatoSilva> ah abre ae vai
<RenatoSilva> esta no auto, e funciona na placa de som, pra testar o alsa no onboard vou ter q rebootar pra habilitar no setup....
<RenatoSilva> o estranho eh que funcionava antes!!! eh como se fosse a caixa de som, mas a caixa funciona na placa!!!! LOUCURA!
<xispirito> coloca ai o alsa na saida e reinicia a sessão
<xispirito> para de churumela =)
<RenatoSilva> HEIN? mas TA FUNCIONANDO
<RenatoSilva> estou usando a PLACA
<omelete> 5.3gb pra instalar o lubuntu?
<omelete> lol
<RenatoSilva> o problema eh com o ONBOARD
<RenatoSilva> tenho que rebootar pra togglar
<xispirito> RenatoSilva, desabilita na bios então
<xispirito> deixa só a off
<xispirito> aqui eu fiz assim
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: ja ta desabilitado!
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: tenho que habilitar
<xispirito> então você está falando outra língua que não a minha
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: so nao sei como desabilitar a PLACA no setup
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: acho que o ubuntu deixa escolher o dispositivo de audio, entao nao eh problema
<xispirito> !?
<xispirito> deixa
<peregrinator_six> xispirito, vou tirar um print aqui...
<xispirito> peregrinator_six, porque?
<Luiz> algum ai me da uma luz ja tentei instalr o ubuntu 10 e o 11 e toda vez que entra na interface grafica trava da tela preta branca e nao entra
<Luiz> se precisar das configuraçaoes eu passo
<Luiz> algum me da uma luz
<xispirito> Luiz, nenhuma mensagem de erro, nada?
<Luiz> xispirito nenhuma so trava
<xispirito> Luiz, trava em modo grafico?
<Luiz> antes de entrar no modo grafico trava
<xispirito> hum...
<xispirito> então provavelmente são suas configurações de vídeo
<Luiz> p5kpl-am br geforce 240 gddr5 512 mb 2 gb ram
<xispirito> qual sua placa de vídeo?
<xispirito> ah
<Luiz> xispirito hehehe tem uma luz
<xispirito> em, quem ainda lembra daqueles cheatcodes do grub?
<xispirito> vga=xxx
<Luiz> xispirito e uma opção de boot?:
<Luiz> nao sei muita coisa de linux
<xispirito> Luiz, tem uns cheatcodes que da para inserir na linha de comando no boot, antes de carregar o sistema, não lembro agora de cabeça
<Luiz> xispirito vou no oraculo ver se acho
<xispirito> isso isso isso =)
<omelete> Luiz,  nessa linha q o xispirito falou, restira o splash e o quite
<omelete> ai vc consegue saber onde parou
<RenatoSilva> esse 11.04 e esse unity sao uma MERDA
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: reboot, ja volto
<xispirito> RenatoSilva, desisti
<xispirito> opa
<xispirito> desistiu do reboot?
<xispirito> testa o alsa, quase certeza que funciona
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: nao, vendo outra coisa, o grub bagunçou tudo, to no #ubuntu e #grub
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: antes era fundo preto, letra grande, WIN DEFAULT
<RenatoSilva> xispirito: agora eh fundo vinho, letra pequena, lista DUPLICADA e Ubuntu default!
<xispirito> ahahuahuhu
<Luiz> huehueuhe
<Luiz> uheuhehu
<xispirito> eu ainda uso grub legacy
<licensed> alguem sabe como eu posso ver o nivel do sinal wireless aqui? exato.. em %
<peregrinator_six> licensed, boa noite. Miniaplicativo Gerenciador de Redes...?!
 * peregrinator_six corrigindo, boa tarde ainda... :P
<licensed> peregrinator_six, opa boa noite.. voce diz aquele network connections? que lista as wireless talz
<licensed> ou é algo que tem que instalar por fora
<peregrinator_six> ele mesmo..
<peregrinator_six> ele diz em % a potencia do sinal...
<licensed> peregrinator_six, teria como tirar um print se nao for pedir demais? pois aqui nao vejo o nivel do sinal
<peregrinator_six> não to usando ele não aqui tá cabeado...
<peregrinator_six> mas o applet mostra sim..
<peregrinator_six> depois de conectado é só passar o mouse por lá e você ve...
<peregrinator_six> licensed, http://www.2shared.com/photo/QAMQkkxI/applet_de_conexo.html
<licensed> peregrinator_six, eu deixo o mouse em cima.. nenhum icone mostra nenhuma info =//
<peregrinator_six> ?
<licensed> deve ser o unity
<licensed> nenhum icone do tray mostra informacao quando eu coloco o mouse em cima
<peregrinator_six> pode ser, pois testei no ubuntu mais velho que o 11...
<peregrinator_six> se for é mais um retrocesso... :S
<licensed> alias so o xchat, e o pidgin.. os do sistema nao mostram nada
<peregrinator_six> que pena...
<licensed> mas valeu peregrinator_six
<licensed> to de saida agora minha carona chegou
<licensed> obrigado assim mesmo
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> até mais ver!
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde/noite!
<licensed> boa
<xispirito> http://www.guidebookgallery.org/screenshots/macos70
<xispirito> existe algum tema assim para gnome?
<xispirito> gnome2
<ubuntinho> senhores,estou com um pequeno problema, instalei o ubuntu 9.10 no meu note,no hd partilhado, e quando renicio o pc pra abrir com o ubuntu, a tela fica preta, e não abre o linux, alguém pode me ajudar?
<fxd> ñ aparece nenhuma mensagem de erro?
<ubuntinho> fxd: não aparece nenhuma mensagem de erro
<ubuntinho> senhores,estou com um pequeno problema, instalei o ubuntu 9.10 no meu note,no hd partilhado, e quando renicio o pc pra abrir com o ubuntu, a tela fica preta, e não abre o linux, alguém pode me ajudar?
<Geowany> pra começar, vc esta usando uma versão desatualizada
<ubuntinho> estranho, eu pedi no site e eles mandaram essa versão, isso ja tem 1 ano
<fxd> já tá no 11.04
<ubuntinho> sim
<ubuntinho> vou baixa-lo
<Geowany> igual eu aqui, estou usando pc-bsd 8.0
<Geowany> sendo que ja esta no 8.2
<ubuntinho> complicado, acho que isso não era pra acontecer
<ubuntinho> no outro pc ele abria normalmente
#ubuntu-br 2012-06-11
<NovoDom> irum seu bunteros hahhaha Unix na veia =D
<ivanbajr> Boa noite
<ivanbajr> tem como colocar o ubuntu 12.04 em modo texto
<ivanbajr> desde a inicialização até o login?
<shallwe> ivanbajr, se nao me engano no inicio do boot tem um modo de seleção deste tipo
<ivanbajr> vou olhar
<Barnabe_MG> kra, to no meio de uma reunião, mas talvez no /etc/default/grub tenha alguma opção p/ isso!
<Barnabe_MG> depois da reunião posso pesquisar!
<flayke> .
<barna> ..
<rorteg> boa noite povo
<rorteg> alguém por aqui?
<barna> eu
<rorteg> olá barna
<barna> olá rorteg
<rorteg> estou estudando node.js, sabe se existe um canal brasileiro sobre o assunto?
<barna> nossa, num sei, nunca nem tinha ouvido falar disso!
<rorteg> rsrs.... ok... valeu
<rorteg> mas pra tu já ficar por dentro do assunto, é web em real time, javascript como servidor
<barna> rorteg, o canal gringo existe, por padrão é o nome do canal -br os brasileiros
<barna> massa! doido saber!
<barna> rorteg, como q funciona isso?
<rorteg> vc é programador?
<rorteg> ou já teve algum contato com programação web?
<barna> sim, em 1996 eu programava pagina em html com o bloco de notas!
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<rorteg> rsrsrs
<rorteg> ótimo
<rorteg> então... provavelmente já usou servidores
<rorteg> já ouviu falar em ajax?
<barna> agora sou fotografo e cineasta! uso o comp no meu trabalho, mas não trabalho com comp!
<rorteg> como o facebook funciona por exemplo
<rorteg> entendi
<barna> depois de 1997 nunca mais mexi com programação web na vida!
<barna> mas tenho um conhecimento superficial!
<rorteg> então... pra resumir... ajax, é uma tecnologia usada para fazer requisições a um servidor sem que a página seja recarregada
<barna> certo....
<rorteg> só q isso de uma maneira sincrôna
<rorteg> tipo... faz a requisição e o servidor trabalha só pra quela requisição e devolve
<rorteg> o node.js é diferente... trabalha de maneira assincrona
<rorteg> é como seu site ligado direto com o servidor, um escutando o outro
<rorteg> então as coisas acontecem em realtime
<rorteg> com muito menos processamento
<barna> 1 seg
<barna> rorteg, q doido kra!
<barna> cada dia q passa as coisas ficam mais avançadas!
<barna> eu adoro tecnologia, mas hoje sou voltado as tecnologia de foto/video
<barna> to desemvolvendo um sistema de postar fotos direto da camera>celular>internet, sem desligar a camera ou tirar o cartão de memoria!
<barna> foto em "tempo real" .... só falta uma grana pra comprar uns equipos aki e ja vai rolar!
<rorteg> opa... q bacana mano
<rorteg> isso aí
<rorteg> tbm gosto muito de tecnologia
<rorteg> e na verdade vou atrás das melhores tecnologias que preciso pra executar meus projetos
<rorteg> como não dá tempo muito de estudar... meu trabalho é meio q o estudo junto..rs
<barna> massa, a minha ideia e ter a minha DSLR plugada a internet por 3G. batendo as fotos e postando em tempo real!
<barna> mas gostei dessa idea do node.js
<Hyuristyle> alguém sabe como posso resolver:
<Hyuristyle> criei um LiveUSB com o UNetBootIn e no boot após o menu de opções de boot aparece uma mensagem vermelha na tela preta: "Warning:
<Hyuristyle> Out Of Range
<Hyuristyle> 63.2 hz    85.3 hz"
<Hyuristyle> testei com Lubuntu e Bodhi: o mesmo erro
<Hyuristyle> ja fucei bastante por ai mas não achei nenhuma resposta concreta
<Hyuristyle> ja to há 3 dias tentando e nada =s to ficando maluco já
<Hyuristyle> testei primeiramente com o Bodhi Linux, então achei que ele era o problema, ai testei com o Lubuntu e deu o mesmo
<Hyuristyle> penso q pode ser algo em comum nos dois OS pois ambos são baseados no ubuntu, apesar de versões diferentes
<Hyuristyle> ou penso q pode ser com o UNetBootIn
<Hyuristyle> mas não acho nada a respeito, até tem um ou outro caso, mas nenhum se resolve, casos e opiniões divergindo...
<barna> Hyuristyle, lendo
<Hyuristyle> ok, vlw
<Hyuristyle> pra constar... meu monitor é positivo 14"
<barna> Hyuristyle, kra, 3h da madruga, dificil conseguir ajuda!
<barna> eu tenho um positivo, ele da varios erros na tela na instalação tb, aki só o ubuntu normal q instala nele!
<barna> os outros da pau tb!
<Hyuristyle> putz =/
<barna> sei q quando ele ta iniciando a instalação, se vc apertar esc, vai pra um outro menu!
<Hyuristyle> tentei com o ubuntu mas não conseguir dar boot... mas não tinha usado o unetbootin
<Hyuristyle> hum...
<barna> nesse menu tem como mudar as confs de video, mas num lembro o q tem q fazer!
<Hyuristyle> hum
<barna> ai tem uma galera que sabe....
<barna> mas num acredito que eles estejam on-line esse horario
<Hyuristyle> =/
<Hyuristyle> e esse menu com o ESC é no momento do menu do unetbootin ou qnd ta na bios ainda?
<barna> kra, nunca fiz live-usb do ubuntu com o unetbooting, só uso ele pra outros OS!!!
<Hyuristyle> hum
<barna> pelo q lembro ele aparece uma opção dele, depois as do boot do ubuntu certo?
<Hyuristyle> exatamente...
<Hyuristyle> pode ser ele o problema tbm neh...(?)
<barna> na hora q entra a tela do ubuntu, logo depois de passar pelas opções do boot do unetbooting
<barna> kra, tenho q ir nessa!
<Hyuristyle> blz, vlwzão!
<barna> se não durmo no sofá hoje!
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Hyuristyle> flw, brigadão! deu uma luz
<barna> Hyuristyle, procura por resolução de tela na instalação ou inicialização ou grub do ubuntu!
<barna> falow!
<barna> fui....
<Hyuristyle> flw!
<Celso> bom dia
<Rudolf> dia
<Birex> oi
<xGrind> Birex: o/
<Rudolf> alguém já subiu tftp?
<Rudolf> e teve o erro "Only absolute filenames allowed"
<r00t_> bom pessoal, to com uma dúvida, consigo acessar o compartilhamento do meu servidor linux nas máquinas Windows, mas nenhuma máquina linux consegue acessar o mesmo compartilhamento, apresenta a seguinte msg "não é possivel montar a localização, falha ao montar o compartilhamento windows"
<r00t_> como isso é possível?
<Rudolf> r00t_: vai saber
<Rudolf> r00t_: complicado advinhar seu ambiente
<r00t_> Rudolf, todas as máquinas windows conseguem acessar, já os linux não acessam a mesma pasta compartilhada
<r00t_> sendo de linux para linux deveria ir
<Rudolf> r00t_: será?
<Rudolf> linux não faz milagre
<Rudolf> mount -t cifs ???
<r00t_> mais o compartilhamento é em um servidor linux, precisa milagres
<Rudolf> ah mano, tu tá viajando na zorba
<Rudolf> vou trabalhar
<kayo_> milagres são feitos r00t_ lendo o manual
<kayo_> eis uma verdade absoluta
<kayo_> confio meu coração a isso: alguém ja teve esse problema e alguém ja resolveu esse problema
<kayo_> e o google já indexou isso em sua base de dados
<Rudolf> kayo_: provávelmente
<r00t_> aqui ta cada vez mias dificil conseguir ajuda
<kayo_> sim, ninguem é pago para ajudar aqui r00t_, o pessoal ajuda no que pode
<r00t_> kayo_, ninguem ta falando isso cara
<Rudolf> kayo_: sou seu fã
<Rudolf> kayo_: o cara não passa nem como é feito o compartilhamento e quer que caia do céu a solução
<kayo_> faltou vontade mesmo
<[kernel]> Rudolf, pvt ae irmao ;)
<Rodrigao> Boa tarde pessoal
<Rudolf> tarrrde
<RodrigO23> tarde Rudineiw
<RodrigO23> ops
<RodrigO23> Rudolf
<Rudolf> hau!
<RodrigO23> Hau!!
<powbixo> alguém desenvolve em android
<powbixo> ??
<Rudolf> powbixo: #ubuntu-br != #android-br
<insano> powbixo, sinistro
<powbixo> vlw aew !!!1 --'
<Torrente> Ola boa tarde ...
<Torrente> Um problema no audio e outro com a internet ...
<Torrente> retratei o caso no forum mas sem respostas ...
<Torrente> segue link com mais informações http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,93888.0.html
<revolts> Torrente, eu tenho um problema parecido com o seu
<Torrente> Pessoal estou com dois casos em meu Ubuntu ...
<Torrente> revolts: srsrsrs que bom pensei que era so eu ... :)
<revolts> aqui na verdade o Linux chega a derrubar a internet :x
<Torrente> revolts: :| caramba ...
<revolts> tive que limitar o upload
<revolts> vc tentou baixar o valor do upload no transmission?
<Torrente> eu fiz isso até melhorou mas não solucionou ...
<Torrente> tenho 35 Kbps de up e limitei em 20
<Torrente> fix tamto via tranmission quanto via software propio ...
<revolts> aqui eu utilizo o wondershaper
<revolts> para isso
<Torrente> revolts: usando um software que encontrei limitei a eth0 em 20 Kbps de up ai melhorou ... mas não solucionou ...
<Torrente> o da internet em resumo    fica extramamente lenta ou trava as conexões abertas quando uso transmission ou grande carga no apt ...
<sistematico> Torrente, Qual seu modem?
<revolts> O rodr1go tinha esse tipo de problema tbm, ele solucionou falando com a operadora.
<Torrente> revolts: eu tambem uso o wondershaper ...
<Torrente> ai fiquei encucado como o sistema gerencia essas " interrupçoes " entre conexões abertas ...
<Torrente> estranho é o "ruindows" e o FreeBSD ( usei como teste ) não ter esse problema por isso minha duvida ....
<sistematico> Torrente, Use o FreeBSD então.
<sistematico> :)
<revolts> haha
<sistematico> revolts, Né?
<sistematico> Porque não?
<revolts> pois agora :x
<sistematico> Torrente, Qual seu modem?
<revolts> andei usando slax, não lembro de ter dado esse problema nele :X
<revolts> ops
<revolts> arch*
<sistematico> revolts, Slax já tá ultrapassado :D
<sistematico> hahaha
<revolts> :S
<revolts> me confundi :X
<sistematico> Eu usei o Slax, era muito bom.
<revolts> foi o arch
<sistematico> Usei Arch por 2 anos ou mais, nota 10.
<sistematico> Tenho alguns pacotes no AUR até hoje.
<sistematico> Todos obsoletos #)
<revolts> :)
<sistematico> E desatualizados.
<Torrente> sistematico: srsrsrs usaria FreeBSD ou meu velho ARCH mesmo se tive-se tamto tempo quanto tinha antes para trabalhar no sistema ...
<sistematico> Torrente, Não leva tanto tempo assim :)
<sistematico> Torrente, Qual seu modem?
<Torrente> srsrsrs não falo em instalação mas manter o sistema ...
<sistematico> Torrente, Tambem não leva :)
<Torrente> uso um speed touch ... mas testei com um dlink tambem ...
<sistematico> Deu na mesma?
<Torrente> Fora do assunto ... alguem indica um bom curso de asterisk no brasil ?
<revolts> sistematico, utilizas ql S.O. hj?
<sistematico> revolts, FreeBSD.
<sistematico> revolts, Eu AMO o FreeBSD :D
<sistematico> hahahahahaha
<sistematico> revolts, The Power To Serve.
<revolts> :)
<Rudolf> óóóóóó
<Torrente> alguem tem ideia no sistema o que gerencia as conexões abertas e as "interupções de cada " assim como o task manager do kernel ?
<Rudolf> jesus
<Rudolf> nada como um português fluente
<Torrente> Rudolf: :( fail ...
<Torrente> Alem dessa da internet que é suportavel tenho o caso do som ... detalhes .... http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,92650.msg510654.html#msg510654
<Torrente> recebi uma dica a respeito do MTU fixar em 1492
<Torrente> e quanto ao som alguma dica ? revolts e sistematico
<Rudolf> Torrente: cara, limitar conexões é /etc/sysctl.conf
<sistematico> Torrente, Eu curto Rock.
<sistematico> :)
<Torrente> kkkkkk me refiro ao problema http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,92650.msg510654.html#msg510654
<Torrente> mas por sinal curto new metal :)
<sistematico> Torrente, Ah!
<sistematico> Torrente, Precisa postar lá um lspci pra todo mundo saber certinho qual sua placa.
<sistematico> Torrente, Certeza que os volumes não estão mudos?
<sistematico> Já sofri muito tentando arrumar o som e quando via os volumes estavam no 0 ou desligados.
<sistematico> Torrente, Use o alsamixer ou rexima pra ver seus níveis de volume.
<[kernel]> tou com problemas tambem com o som
<[kernel]> :/
<sistematico> Torrente, Adicione seu usuário no grupo audio tambem.
<[kernel]> ta tudo ok mais nao sai o som ;/
<sistematico> [kernel], gpasswd -a usuario audio
<[kernel]> ja fiz
<Torrente> no forum tem informações detalhadas sobre lspci entre outros dados
<sistematico> Ou algo assim.
<[kernel]> ;P
<[kernel]> vou rebootar
<sistematico> Vou sair mais tarde eu volto..
<sistematico> Valeu.
<Torrente> a saida princila funciona ( verdinha srsrs ) ja as demais of nem no teste de som funciona ...
<Torrente> ops saida principal ...
<Torrente> vou testar em casa depois caso tenha efeito fixo la no forum ...
<Torrente> por sinal verificado com mais de um gerenciador ...
<[kernel]> deu certo
<[kernel]> meu som ;D
<Torrente> [kernel]:  que bom ... agora é so aumentar o som no talo e curtir .. :)
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> :D
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera
<OliveiraBorges> Estou conseguindo adicionar meu dns no registro.br mas pq eu nao estou conseguindo adicionar o DNS no meu dominio  .com
<OliveiraBorges> Alguem ?
<ubunt> fala
<Duka> boa tarde pessoal! alguem pode ajudar com? $ gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-key [key-ID] porem da erro
<FelipeAnalista> aeww glera
<FelipeAnalista> boa tarde
<Rudolf> Duka: vc mudou o "[key-ID]" né?
<Duka> Rudineiw,  chave-nome, é isso?
<Duka> Rudineiw,  nome ou email
<Duka> Rudolf,  [00000-nome ou email]
<Duka> Rudolf,  [00000-nome ou email] tem que ter  as  []?
<Duka> Rudolf,  ou so ooooo-nome?
<Duka> Rudolf, exempl: o key-ID é CBA4A5BF e o user-ID tanto pode ser o nome: Monteiro Lobato como o e-mail
<Rudolf> Duka: cara, ele só quer o key
<Rudolf> nada mais, nada menos
<Duka> Rudolf,  blz, deu certo
<Rudolf> Duka: parabéns
<Duka> Rudolf,  aisashiuash, vlw
<Duka> aguem sabe o por que nao aparece na unity: o x do Unity Adult lens?
<Duka> 12.04
#ubuntu-br 2012-06-12
<OliveiraBorges> como baixar todos os arquivos de um ftp usando o mget ?
<Rudolf> http://lolhehehe.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/aadsdsa.jpg
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: que tantao
<Rudolf> das grandes
<OliveiraBorges> Como eu faco pra bloquear acesso ao ftp por conta de usuario ?
<OliveiraBorges> Como fazer apenas 1 usuario ter acesso a sua propria pasta
<OliveiraBorges> seria chmod 660 +pasta ?
<[kernel]> chown -R user:users pasta
<OliveiraBorges> o que vem em users ?
<OliveiraBorges> entendi, rs
<[kernel]> ou entao
<[kernel]> bota o nome do login nos 2
<[kernel]> chown determina o dono da pasta ou arquivo.
<OliveiraBorges> e assim que gerencia pastas ftp neh
<OliveiraBorges> ?
<OliveiraBorges> eu dei um ls -l e mostrou o usuario e grupo que pode acessar o arquivo, mas quando eu acesso o ftp qualquer usuario tem acesso
<barna> 500
<barna> apenas leitura, 700 escrita e leitura!
<barna> acho q é isso!
<barna> OliveiraBorges, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Chmod-+-dicas
<OliveiraBorges> barna: ja estou lendo esses tutorias
<OliveiraBorges> barna: aparentemente minha config esta correta
<OliveiraBorges> mas qualquer usuario ainda esta podendo acessar a pasta
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> nao é alguma configuração no proprio serviço do ftp?
<[kernel]> :/
<barna> OliveiraBorges, 700 só o dono pode acessar, ler, ver os arquivos e modificalos!
<OliveiraBorges> 775
<OliveiraBorges> eu coloquei 775
<OliveiraBorges> dono e grupo
<barna> dono e grupo pode podem acessar, ler e modificar, outros só acessar e ler!
<barna> 770  dono e grupo pode podem acessar, ler e modificar, outros não podem nem acessar!
<OliveiraBorges> 640
<OliveiraBorges> e o que eu preciso ?
<OliveiraBorges> -rw-r--------
<barna> ai num sei! vc quem sabe o q  vc precisa!
<MrBoss> qual o melhor para desktop journaling: ext4 , ReiserFS ou ext3 ? Só vou colocar o /home e o swap com+- 8gb
<OliveiraBorges> eu quero que so o usuario  escreve e modifica e o grupo so leia
<barna> OliveiraBorges, 750
<barna> rwxr-x---
<barna> dono faz tudo, grupo acessa e lê, outros não tem acesso!
<OliveiraBorges> u + g + outros
<OliveiraBorges> estava vendo os conceitos aqui
<OliveiraBorges> agora resolveu, vlw
<barna> :)
<barna> MrBoss, eu uso ext4 aki!
<[kernel]> MrBoss, o swap tem seu proprio tipo
<[kernel]> atualmente o melhor é o ext4
<[kernel]> eu uso ele aqui tambem
<[kernel]> no meu /home
<[kernel]> /dev/sda3      ext4      106G  6.1G   95G   7% /
<[kernel]> /dev/sda4      ext4      211G   13G  188G   7% /home
<MrBoss> já li , li li li e nada me ajudou. quando instalar o ubuntu montar como / ou /home? precisaria ter os dois?
<[kernel]> nao
<barna> 100gb pro / ???? eu deixo 15 e sobra aki!
<[kernel]> precisa é ter swap
<[kernel]> barna, ja acho pouco
<[kernel]> aehaiuehihiuhuie
<MrBoss> eu estou pensando em instalar / somente. qual a vantagem e desvantagem?
<barna> o sistema fica no / e os arquivos pessoais e configurações dos usuarios no /home q pode ou não ficar dentro do /
<[kernel]> /dev/sda1      ext2      2.2G   43M  2.0G   3% /boot
<[kernel]> é bom separar o /tmp tambem
<[kernel]> ajuda a nao travar o sistema
<[kernel]> mais poucos fazem isso :/
<[kernel]> quando tava no slack eu tinha o /home /usr /tmp separados do /
<MrBoss> [kernel], como seria a configuração ideal então para usar? o Hd tem 500gb
<[kernel]> isso depende do que voce vai fazer
<barna> MrBoss, 500gb só pro linux?
<[kernel]> kkkkk
<barna> MrBoss, quanto gb de ram?
<[kernel]> tenho um de 320gb
<[kernel]> ja acho pouco :/
<[kernel]> penso que vai enxer
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkk
<MrBoss> desktop uso em casa mesmo 500Gb só pro linux e de ram 8gb
<barna> aki eu deixo, 15gb pro / , 2gb swap e o resto pro /home
<barna> MrBoss, acho q vc pode usar o mesmo q eu q ta bom!
<[kernel]> deixa só 1gb pra swap
<[kernel]> e nao ser
<[kernel]> que voce roda um banco de dados em oracle
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<barna> sim swap grande não é bom!
<MrBoss> 20Gb pro / 2gb pro swap e o resto pro /home
<[kernel]> eu fazia assim
<[kernel]> 2gb pra swap
<[kernel]> nao gostei muito
<barna> MrBoss, é uma boa! 20gb vai dar e sobrar!
<barna> MrBoss, mas pode ser 1gb pro swap tb!
<barna> como sugeriu o amigo [kernel]
<[kernel]> a swap é usada nas ultimas circunstacias
<[kernel]> mais como o pc é seu
<[kernel]> voce que decide ;)
<[kernel]> barna, ta no debian ae?
<barna> nossa eu to pastando com 2gb de ram aki, toda hora to entrando na swap quando edito video ou foto muito pesada!
<[kernel]> :/
<barna> [kernel], to não, ja to com a partição pra ele separada, mas ainda num instalei!
<[kernel]> vou instalar ele aqui na vm
<barna> to com preguiça!
<[kernel]> mais é cheio de coisas
<[kernel]> tem que instalar uns firmware
<[kernel]> pra subir meu adaptador
<[kernel]> :/
<barna> hummmm
<[kernel]> nem vem com o pacote do wpasupplicant :/
<[kernel]> nem o wireless-tools :?
<[kernel]> ://
<barna> eu vou testar o wheeze aki! ja q o squeeze num tem suporte pra minha placa de video!
<[kernel]> eu tenho o squeeze aqui
<[kernel]> mais tou pensando em conhecer o ubuntu 12.04
<[kernel]> ainda nao cheguei a vê-lo
<barna> [kernel], eu adoraria por usar o squeeze! gnome 2.x !!!!
<MrBoss> [kernel] barna e o /tmp ele é usado normalmente mais em servidores ?
<[kernel]> poisé
<[kernel]> ele vem com o gnome 3
<barna> [kernel], te aconselho o xubuntu..... o ubuntu 12.04 é bem estranho!
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> vou instalar o debian e o centos
<barna> vou meter xfce no wheeze!
<barna> MrBoss, num sei te dizer ao certo!
<[kernel]> só pra treinar pra prova da LPIC-1
<barna> MrBoss, muitos falam de separar, mas aki não separo!
<[kernel]> MrBoss, arquivos temporarios
<[kernel]> tudo fica lá
<[kernel]> de log de instalação
<[kernel]> log de erros
<[kernel]> alguns ṕacotes
<MrBoss> uhum
<[kernel]> barna, ta em qual kernel?
<MrBoss> última pergunta na instalação ele pergunta tipo da nova partição 'primária' ou 'lógica' ? sendo que vai dual boot.
<[kernel]> MrBoss, ta instalando qual?
<[kernel]> ubuntu?
<MrBoss> sim
<MrBoss> ubuntu
<[kernel]> vish
<[kernel]> nao sei cara
<[kernel]> faz um tempim que nao mexo no ubuntu
<[kernel]> :/
<MrBoss> barna, sabes?
<barna> [kernel], 3.2.0-23-lowlatency
<[kernel]> vish ainda tem esse lowlatency?
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkk
<barna> MrBoss, quantas partições ja tem no hd?
<[kernel]> 3.3.8-1-ARCH
<[kernel]> tou nesse ;)
<barna> primaria só pode ter 4! o resto tem q ser logica!
<MrBoss> barna, ele ja cria automaticamente 2 um do swap e outra /
<MrBoss> se nao me engano é /
<[kernel]> nao tem a opcao particionamento manual?
<[kernel]> :/
<barna> kra, tem q ver quantas ja tem e quantas ainda cabem!
<[kernel]> vou dormir
<[kernel]> amanha tem praião
<barna> heheheheehehehe
<barna> boa noite!
<[kernel]> tirar um nadão de 1km
<[kernel]> ;)
<barna> MrBoss, conseguiu?
<MrBoss> [kernel],  tem é justamente nesa parte.
<MrBoss> barna, não consegui ver nas que ja vem padrão o tipo das partições.
<barna> MrBoss, kra esse é passo mais dificil!
<barna> foda é q to no meio de uma reunião aki, ta bem chata a reunião por isso to aki falando....
<barna> vou tentar pegar um link q esplica isso, mas não vou poder explicar pessoalmente!
<barna> MrBoss, baixa ele ai! http://orgulhogeek.net/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante/
<barna> MrBoss, ping!
<MrBoss> opa
<MrBoss> estava lendo
<MrBoss> muito bom esse guia
<MrBoss> mandei instalar agora.
<barna> massa, to baixando ele tb, eu tinha o antigo!
<Monarquista> barna, tem o Guia de virtualização 2.0
<Monarquista> também
<barna> sim eu vi, ja ta baixando!
<barna> ;)
<MrBoss> se eu não me engano acho que coloquei a / como primária e o /home lógica. barna :D
<barna> MrBoss, blz!
<MrBoss> isso não deve dar grilo não né?
<barna> MrBoss, da não!
<barna> é só uma coisa tecnica, primaria só 4, logicas quantas vc quiser!
<MrBoss> [kernel], barna vcs usam o ubuntu 12.04 ?
<barna> MrBoss, sim, mas eu to usando a versão ubuntu studio!
<Monarquista> MrBoss, to usando o Ubuntu GS Remix
<MrBoss> GS Remix ?
<MrBoss> studio voltada para edição?
<barna> MrBoss, sim! trabalho com foto/video
<Monarquista> MrBoss, http://ubuntu-gs-remix.sourceforge.net/p/home/
<barna> Monarquista, num tem remix com gnome 2.x???
<MrBoss> Monarquista, show de bola, também não gostei do unity.
<Monarquista> MrBoss, http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=899
<MrBoss> barna, dizem que o gimp é muito bom.
<Hyuristyle> +1
<Monarquista> MrBoss, mas eu gosto do conceito do Unity, mas o desktop com o GNOME SHELL rende bem mais como um todo! ;)
<barna> MrBoss, um bom editor pra coisas de simples a medias! mas num aguenta pra edições avançadas!
<Monarquista> barna, 0.o
<Monarquista> barna, sera que não mesmo...!?
<MrBoss> Monarquista, o conceito é bom mas uso ele em meu note e as vezes ele trava, não abre. quero usar o classico no desktop.
<Hyuristyle> pra mim, dps do GIMP só PS
<Monarquista> barna, tem pericia tecnica suficiente pra firmar isso...!?
<barna> Monarquista, trabalho com imagem a 15 anos!
 * Monarquista olha que já vi nego fazer barbaridades com o GIMP em...
<Monarquista> iso não tem necessáriamente a ver com um programa especifico... ;P
<MrBoss> barna, qual o editor que vc usa pra edições avançadas.
<Monarquista> *isso
<MrBoss> *?
<barna> sim um bom proficional faz milagres com o gimp, mas na area de criação, na area de edição avançada de fotografia o gimp num chega nem aos pés do Photoshop
<barna> pra edição avançada uso o Photoshop CS5 MrBoss (rodando no wine blz)
<MrBoss> edição de imagem nem conheco nada, nem gosto de mexer com imagem
<MrBoss> enquanto o draftsight estiver rodando pra mim ta tranquilo
<MrBoss> espero que algum dia tenha o AutoCAD da autodesk para linux.
<barna> só pra vcs terem idea, na decada de 90, eu usava um scanner Genius HR3 (hoje tido com o segundo melhor scanner da historia)!
<barna> eu digitalizava as fotos pra fazer edição nelas no photoshop 4
<Hyuristyle> alguém ai ja teve esse problema?
<Hyuristyle> "Attention:
<Hyuristyle> Out Of Range
<Hyuristyle> 83.5 hz  85.3 khz"
<Hyuristyle> é um problema relacionado com a resolução + taxa de atualização
<Hyuristyle> to logado aki no Lubuntu com muita sorte
<Hyuristyle> pq ele ñ ta abrindo
<Hyuristyle> da sempre esse erro na inicialização normal =/
<Hyuristyle> ja to 3 dias tentando e nada de resolver
<Hyuristyle> tem alguns casos mas nada concreto q resolva a coisa
<Guest13539> essa mensagem quem manda eh o monitor ne?
<Guest13539> pq o sistema mesmo fica tudo preto.. eh isso?
<Hyuristyle> exatamente
<Hyuristyle> deu isso com o Lubuntu e com o Bodhi
<Guest13539> entao eh o xorg
<Guest13539> ta com resoluçao maior que o seu monitor suporta
<Hyuristyle> hum
<Hyuristyle> eu coloquei em 800x600 @ 60
<Brener> Boa noite.
<Guest13539> como vc colocou?
<Guest13539> aonde
<Hyuristyle> pelo Monitor Settings
<Hyuristyle> mas ele não salvou quando deu restart
<Guest13539> mas como que a tela fica preta?
<Guest13539> hum
<Hyuristyle> ela fica preta
<Hyuristyle> mas eu consegui entrar 2 vezes
<Hyuristyle> porém o cursor fica piscando as vezes
<Guest13539> nao sei se funciona mas tenta ai: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hyuristyle> ok
<Hyuristyle> aparentemente, nada aconteceu...
<Guest13539> aparentemente...
<Guest13539> faz isso agora: sudo Xorg -configure
<Hyuristyle> um detalhe é q meu monitor suporta 85 de taxa d atualização, mas o Monitor Settings não lista
<Hyuristyle> ok
<Hyuristyle> deu fatal error
<Guest13539> copia aki
<Hyuristyle> pode mandar por aqui mesmo, sem problemas?
<barna> Hyuristyle, usa o pastebin
<Guest13539> se for pouca coisa
<Hyuristyle> 11 linhas
<Guest13539> viush
<Guest13539> pastebin
<barna> paste.ubuntu.com
<Hyuristyle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1036574/
<Guest13539> ah
<Guest13539> vc vai ter que parar o xorg
<Hyuristyle> hum
<Guest13539> pra isso vai ter que abrir uma sessao
<Guest13539> modo texto
<Guest13539> e parar o xorg
<Hyuristyle> hum
<Hyuristyle> ai eu faço algo adicional?
<Guest13539> depois q parar o xorg
<Guest13539> vc faz: sudo Xorg -configure
<Pskol> sabe fazer isso ai?
<Hyuristyle> acho que não exatamente
<Hyuristyle> entrar em modo de texto é fazer o ALT + CONTRL - F1 durante o boot?
<Pskol> naum
<Pskol> ctrl + alt + f1
<Pskol> pode ser agora mesmo
<Pskol> dai vc loga
<Pskol> lembrando q vai fechar tudo ok
<Pskol> ?
<Hyuristyle> ok
<Hyuristyle> faço uma reinicialização vc diz?
<Pskol> naum
<Hyuristyle> ah, ok
<Hyuristyle> daki mesmo fai fechar td...
<Pskol> depois do ctrl + alt + f1 vai pedir usaurio e senha
<Pskol> sim
<Pskol> dai vc vai ver a tela preta
<Pskol> vai fazer os comanda pra parar o xorg
<Pskol> deve ser : sudo services x11-comomm stop
<Pskol> sei la
<Pskol> barna, parar o xorg como q faz?
<Pskol> nao eh mais pelo /etc/init.d nehh
<barna> ixi, vc me pegou!
<barna> sei q o xorg num existe mais, mas se criar o arquivo ele carrega!
<Hyuristyle> li algo a respeito de não ter o xorg.conf mesmo... mas não entendi bem
<Pskol> poise o -configure cria um
<Pskol> cara...
<barna> só sei q se criar ele carrega!
<Pskol> alem disso o seu problema pode ser ACPI
<Hyuristyle> eita, essa é nova pra mim
<Pskol> Hyuristyle, se ja tento desabilitar acpi, apic na bios
<Pskol> eh.. meu notebook nao instala se acpi tiver ligado,, nao da video
<Hyuristyle> não
<Pskol> acontece bastante
<Hyuristyle> hum
<Pskol> tem mais chance de ser isso do que ser o xorg
<Hyuristyle> hum
<Hyuristyle> e isso pode ter relação com o Monitor Settings não está listando a taxa de atualização de 85?
<MrBoss> barna, [kernel] muito obrigado pela ajuda amanhã volto
<MrBoss> Monarquista, muito obrigado também
<MrBoss> boa noite.
<barna> MrBoss, d nada, boa noite!
<Pskol> Hyuristyle, faz o teste
<Pskol> desabilita a acpi na BIOS
<Hyuristyle> Pskol: ok, farei
<Hyuristyle> brigadão ai
<Pskol> nda
<Hyuristyle> se não for isso, tomara q eu dê a sorte de ele iniciar de novo, hehe
<Pskol> eh.. tem q tentar
<Pskol> heheh
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Hyuristyle> vou la
<Hyuristyle> ah
<Hyuristyle> pra constar: as duas vezes q consegui fazer ele entrar foram assim: No menu de boot escolhi iniciar em modo de reculperação, ai ao final ele apresentou um menu, cliquei na primeira opção q era entrar no sistema com GUI e ele abriu a tela de login
<Hyuristyle> dando boot normal ele da o erro q citei
<Hyuristyle> bem, vou la testar
<Hyuristyle> brigadão! espero conseguir voltar aqui ^^
<Hyuristyle> fuii
<Hyuristyle> Pskol: não rolou =/
<Pskol> vixe
<Hyuristyle> agora não rolou nem com o esqueminha de entrar pelo Recovery Session
<Pskol> entao o buraco em mais embaixo
<Pskol> eh notebook?
<Pskol> ou pc
<Hyuristyle> to no Win XP aki
<Hyuristyle> PC
<Pskol> qual placa mae?
<Hyuristyle> acho q é VIA
<Hyuristyle> é um PC bem ruim mas sempre rodou normalmente(fora a lentidão) no XP
<Pskol> versao 12.04?
<Pskol> no ubuntu
<Pskol> ?
<Hyuristyle> Lubuntu 12.04
<Hyuristyle> o ubuntu nem iniciou aki, acho q por exigir suporte à PAE
<Pskol> live cd nao roda tbm?
<Pskol> testou
<Hyuristyle> foi o primeiro teste
<Hyuristyle> com live USB, na verdade
<Hyuristyle> testei o Bodhi Linux tbm
<Hyuristyle> e deu o mesmo erro
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Hyuristyle> ja tava todo animado no Lubuntu, deixando tudo ao meu gosto... xP
<Hyuristyle> acho q terei q esperar...
<Hyuristyle> pegar um outro PC mais atual
<root> nick OliveiraBorges
<barna_> Hyuristyle, mas antes tava rolando?
<barna_> root, faltou o / no começo
<root> ?
<Hyuristyle> barna_: nem tava, só rodou 2 vezes
<OliveiraBorges> Meu dominio .com parou de funcionar, aonde pode estar o problema ?
<Hyuristyle> barna_: na verdade 3, rodou uma vez no live usb tbm
<Hyuristyle> mas só rodou essas 3 vezes
<barna_> Hyuristyle, estranho.....
<Hyuristyle> é... =/
<barna_> Hyuristyle, vc saberia dizes precisamento qual a sua placa de video?
<Hyuristyle> barna_: é uma OnBoard desconhecida, vou olhar o nome aqui...
<Hyuristyle> S3 Graphics ProSavage DDR (Microsoft Corporation)
<Hyuristyle> e tem mais um item na lista de adaptadores de video
<Hyuristyle> Mirage Driver
<barna_> ok
<OliveiraBorges> barna_: Eu ja tinha configurado o dns do meu dominio, mas eu dei um reboot no servidor, vou ter que esperar a propagacao do dns novamente ?
<barna_> OliveiraBorges, kra eu num manjo absolutamente nada de servidor/rede.....
<Hyuristyle> OliveiraBorges: é DynDNS?
<OliveiraBorges> Hyuristyle: nao, sao ips fixo
<barna_> Hyuristyle, kra, ja to zomzo... num to mais conseguindo pesquisar.....
<barna_> Hyuristyle, procurar no google sobre essa placa + ubuntu!
<Hyuristyle> barna_: beleza cara, brigadão mesmo!
<Hyuristyle> vou dar mais uma pesquisada e depois preciso dormir... ontem fiquei até as 5 da manhã tentando e ainda acordei as 9:30 e continuei...
<barna_> Hyuristyle, pow, vc tentou ajuda mais sedo???
<Hyuristyle> aqui não...
<barna_> Hyuristyle, ontem vc entrou umas 3h da manha num foi?
<barna_> e hoje 0h!
<Hyuristyle> barna_: tentei na madruga, um cara tentou me ajudar tbm, mas nada
<Hyuristyle> foi
<Hyuristyle> isso mesmo
<barna_> acho q fui eu! tinha q ir pra casa, pra num dormir no sofá!
<Hyuristyle> haha!
<Hyuristyle> vc mesmo!
<Hyuristyle> putz, e eu fiquei tentando lembrar o nick!
<barna_> hehehehehehehehehe
<barna_> kra, tenta mais sedo!
<barna_> depois de 22h~23h aki fica bem morto!
<OliveiraBorges> Hyuristyle: o segredo 'e nao tentar parar de encontrar, rs
<Hyuristyle> ah
<Hyuristyle> eu fiquei a tarde toda tentando caçando, vendo tópicos, fazendo alguns comandos no modo texto q lia na net, dando reboot... ai qnd consegui abrir q dei uma parada e depois vim aki
<Hyuristyle> é q sempre q entrei aki tava cheio, ai pensei q a galera ainda ficava ativa na madruga ^^"
<barna_> Hyuristyle, nos ultimos tempos anda meio vaziu! isso muda muito!
<barna_> Hyuristyle, mas o lance é ficar o dia todo.....
<Hyuristyle> hum
<barna_> as vezes começa um papo sobre o assunto q vc ta pesquisando ai a coisa flui.....
<Hyuristyle> ah, show
<Hyuristyle> amanhã acho q da pra eu ficar pesquisando d novo, ai vou ficar ligado aki...
<Hyuristyle> e esse driver?
<Hyuristyle> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/savage.4.html
<Brener> Boa noite
<Hyuristyle> boa noite
<OliveiraBorges> boa noite
<Brener> Ei amigo, vc usa Gnome ou Unity?
<barna_> xfce
<Hyuristyle> Brener: eu tava usando lxde agora pouco, hehe
<chicognu> pessoal, eu uso netvirtual, e com o dvd de boot do ubuntu 12.04 ele não ta conectando, porém no windows entra normal, alguém sabe pq ?
<chicognu> virtua*
<Hyuristyle> chicognu: tentou dar uma configurada na conexão?
<Hyuristyle> de acordo com provedor, ip, autenticação, etc...
<chicognu> Hyuristyle, não tem o que configurar no net virtual, no windows é só colocar a interface para se conectar por dhcp que liga conectado
<chicognu> netvirtua*
<Hyuristyle> sempre há oq configurar... a diferença é q na maioria das vezes isso é feito automaticamente pelo OS
<Hyuristyle> mas é estranho...
<Hyuristyle> ja testou em outra distro?
<chicognu> Hyuristyle, rapaz, eu to usando o dvd do ubuntu 12.04 e não ta indo, a umas semanas eu usei o cd do ubuntu 12.04 e foi tranquilo
<Hyuristyle> hum
<chicognu> pessoal, eu uso netvirtual, e com o dvd do ubuntu 12.04 ele não ta conectando, porém no windows entra normal, alguém sabe pq ?
<Brener> Pode ser o DNS. Verifique o DNS da Net Virtual e configure em "configurações de conexões". Se não resolver o problema, entre em contato novamente.
<chicognu> Brener, nem é o dns ... acontece que o computador nem conecta
<Celso> bom dia
<[kernel]> buenas ;D
<Celso> buenas
<Rudolf> bom dia
<ricardo_> bom dia alguem poderia me da uma ajuda?
<ricardo_> instalei o ubuntu 12.04 e tenho uma placa geforce 8400gs e instalei os drivers proprietarios, porem a resolução da tela nao passa de 800x600
<Rudolf> PARA A NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSA alegriaa: http://lolhehehe.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/aadsdsa.jpg
<ricardo_> procurei no forum mas nao encontrei nada especifico
<ricardo_> alguem poderia me ajudar
<ricardo_> ??
<Celso> Rudolf: bom dia.....que abundancia hein!!!!
<Rudolf> PQP!
<Jerly> alguém poderia me ajudar a configurar o Empathy, pois não conecta nas contas do msn e facebook?
<alvaro_> Jerly, já instalou todas as recomendações, do "Gerenciador de Atualizações?
<Jerly> sim
<alvaro_> Interessante, consigo acessar a conta do MSN tranquilo, não entendo como não consegue :(
<Jerly> vc só configurou login e senha e acessou normamalmente? seu Ubuntu é o 12.4?
<alvaro_> Exato a mesma versão
<stepp> bom dia, instalei o pacote office da MS em meu Ubuntu 10.10, mas não consigo abrir meus arquivos .doc com um duplo clique sobre eles, apenas de executar primeiramente o Word, por exemplo, e depois abrir o arquivo utilizando o próprio aplicativo.
<stepp> alguem saberia me dizer como resolver este problema?
<alvaro_> tente uma coisa vá no Gerenciador de atualizações click em verificar atualizações, veja se não há novos pacotes de atualizações
<stepp> ou ainda abri-los usando o botao direito do mouse?
<alvaro_> Jerly, estás aí?
<Jerly> sim
<sistematico> stepp, Clique direito > Propriedades > Abrir com... no ícone do arquivo .doc
<Jerly> vejo que o servidor me informa Hotmail, e minha conta do windows live é gmail será isso?
<Jerly> alvaro
<stepp> ok. vou tentar por aqui...
<sistematico> Jerly, dpkg -l | grep telepathy
<Jerly> alvaro_:  nos parametros da conexão tá messenger.hotmail.com
<sistematico> E cole em algum lugar.
<Jerly> sistematico:  sim
<Jerly> no terminal?
<sistematico> Jerly, Isso, cole em paste.ubuntu.com o resultado, depois passe o link aqui.
<Jerly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1037213/
<stepp> sistematico, ainda ta vindo aquela msg de erro.
<stepp> nao consegui
<stepp> até alterei as permissoes do arquivo.
<sistematico> stepp, Marcou o que em Abrir com...?
<stepp> como MS Word, usando o botao direito do mouse
<Jerly> sistematico:  conseguiu ver?
<sistematico> Jerly, Talvez isso ajude: http://www.carlosmalucelli.com/?p=81
<sistematico> Não sei ao certo.
<sistematico> stepp, Aprenda uma coisa, não existe MS Word no Ubuntu.
<sistematico> stepp, O aplicativo que abre arquivos do MS Word, é o LibreOffice, AbiWord, etc...
<sistematico> stepp, Você precisa corrigiar a associação de arquivos DOC para qualquer editor que seja capaz de ler esse formato.
<sistematico> Isso não é difícil.
<sistematico> stepp, Entendeu?
<sistematico> stepp, Faça o que eu te falei, e em Abrir com... escolha o aplicativo que você deseja usar pra abrir arquivos DOC, é uma seleção de rádio.
<sistematico> Radio Button.
<sistematico> Jerly, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Empathy
<stepp> ok
<Birex> bom dia!
<barna_> dia
<Birex> vc consegue entrar http://portal486.sytes.net?
<Birex> entrou?
<barna_> 1seg
<Birex> deu?
<barna_> Birex, ta entrando não!
<Birex> obrigado
<Birex> e uma discada isso ai
<Birex> pela ig
<Birex> eles bloqueiam a 80
<barna_> humm
<megalinux> ola
<Hyuristyle> alguém sabe como posso configurar o lubuntu pra atualizar a tela em  85?
<Hyuristyle> megalinux: olá
<ubuntu-studio> olá pessoal boa tarde, alguem já testou o xfce 4.10, se sim está legal? estou querendo testar substituindo o xfce 4.8...
<xfce4-10> Thales:
<xGrind> xfce4-10: eu ja
<xGrind> xfce4-10: rodou de boa. tem um ppa pra ele
<xfce4-10> xGrind:
<xfce4-10> valeu a pena?
<xfce4-10> ta nele agora?
<xfce4-10> rodou de boa. tem um ppa pra ele
<xfce4-10> podecre
<omelete> xfce teve atualização?
<omelete> olhar aqui
<xGrind> omelete: xfce sim, mas nao ta no repositorio do ubuntu
<xGrind> só por ppa
<Hyuristyle> meus acentos estão aparecendo corretamente?
<omelete> já tá atulaizado aqui
<chelogui> boa tarde a todos
<Hyuristyle> bia tarde
<Hyuristyle> boa*
<meprogramador> ae boa tarde
<meprogramador> alguem aki conhece programação java
<Hyuristyle> meprogramador: conheço bem pouco... oq seria?
<meprogramador> entao to procurando JPA vc sabe onde posso pega uma apostila ou algo assim
<Rudolf> meprogramador: www.oracle.com
<meprogramador> eu ja vi no site da oracle
<meprogramador> e muito vago
<meprogramador> Hyuristyle, vc programa em que linguagem
<Rudolf> http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-01-2008/jw-01-jpa1.html
<Hyuristyle> meprogramador: python, um pouco de JS, e conheço um pouco de C#, C e C++
<Hyuristyle> mas tive um pequeno contato com java
<meprogramador> Hyuristyle, to procurando mais sobre JPA, pois trabalho com isso, e n qeria fica prendendo meus programas apenas em um BD
<Hyuristyle> hum
<Hyuristyle> jpa não tenho nenhum contato, mas não seria melhor procurar em um IRC d java ou jpa?
<meprogramador> Hyuristyle, blz vlw
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> Hyuristyle: um pouco de BOM SENSO
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Hyuristyle> pois é
<OliveiraBorges> Fala galera
<OliveiraBorges> do pinguim
<Hyuristyle> iae man das olivas
<spiga> eu sou da galera da erva.
<Hyuristyle> =D
<Hyuristyle> to brincando...
<Hyuristyle> tranquilo?
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<OliveiraBorges> Hyuristyle: e sua pesquisa
<OliveiraBorges> continua intensiva ?
<insano> Alguém conhece algum servidor de aulas virtuais?
<insano> Que tenha broadcast da webcam, chat, slides... etc.
<kayo_> treinatom.com.br
<insano> kayo_, Open source?
<kayo_> nops
<kayo_> agora q eu entendi, nao é o que vc quer isso ai
<barna> ping
<Hyuristyle> barna: iae man, tranks?
<barna> Hyuristyle, tranks e vc?
<Hyuristyle> tbm
<Hyuristyle> instalou o suse ai?
<omelete> alguém usando o vlc ai?
<omelete> 2.0
<barna> Hyuristyle, é comigo?
<Hyuristyle> barna: aham
<Hyuristyle> barna: não estava baixando o suse ontem?
<barna> nops!
<barna> ontem falei com o [kernel] sobre o debian!
<Hyuristyle> hum
<linuxfx> Alguem programa em gambas3 aqui?
 * linuxfx alguem?
<Hyuristyle> não conheço =/
<Hyuristyle> só ou vi falar q existia hj...
<Hyuristyle> li*
 * linuxfx Mais ninguém?
<barna> linuxfx, calma! as veses demora um pouco pra responderem!
<linuxfx> rss
<linuxfx> sim
<barna> linuxfx, que q faz esse gambas?
<Hyuristyle> hum... parece interessante...
<linuxfx> tem algum canal de programadores do brasil Barna? Faz tempo (uns 10 anos) que não mexo com o Irq
<barna> linuxfx, nossa milhares!
<linuxfx> especificamente de gamas?
<linuxfx> :)
<barna> eu num programa, trabalho com foto/video!
<barna> só procurar!
<linuxfx> vou ver
<linuxfx> valeu!
<Hyuristyle> ah, axo q ja vi
<Hyuristyle> ops, canal errado
<linuxfx> oq? o gambas?
<linuxfx> ok
<Hyuristyle> desculpa...
<barna> só achei o canal gringo, mesmo assim falido!
<linuxfx> rss
<linuxfx> Ok pessoal do Ubuntu, obrigado.
<Hyuristyle> barna, vc é q tentou me ajudar ontem, certo?
<Hyuristyle> com o problema do "Attention: Out Of Range"
<barna> sim
<OliveiraBorges> Tenho um dominio que nao responde ao ping, mas o servidor esta respondendo ao ping. O que pode ser ?
<kayo_> OliveiraBorges, uma seguranca
<kayo_> que o pessoal usa
<kayo_> um bloqueio especifico contra ping
<[kernel]> deve ser o ICMP_PING desativado
<OliveiraBorges> kayo_:  mas eu nao uso firewaal nenhum
<OliveiraBorges> ta tudo liberado
<OliveiraBorges> mas o dominio e o servidor tem o mesmo ip.
<[kernel]> OliveiraBorges, é o icmp_ping do servidor que voce esta pingando que esta desativado
<[kernel]> pra nao enviar respostas
<[kernel]> do seu serviço solicitado
<[kernel]> :)
<kayo_> da um cat em /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all
<kayo_> ve o que retorna
<OliveiraBorges> 0
<OliveiraBorges> te falei que o dominio e o servidor possuem o mesmo ip
<OliveiraBorges> pq um responde e outro nao
<OliveiraBorges> do meu ponto de vista o dominio " perdeu "  minhas dns
<kayo_> vacilei, pensei que o dominio tava no teu pc
<OliveiraBorges> sera que estou correto ?
<kayo_> vc acessa o dominio e td mais nao acessa oliveira?
<OliveiraBorges> nao
<OliveiraBorges> ele ta off
<kayo_> ah
<[kernel]> :/
<kayo_> e esse servidor é um local de hospedagem tipo paga?
<OliveiraBorges> kayo_: eh uma vps que eu aluguei
<OliveiraBorges> kayo_: e estou fazendo testes
<kayo_> entao
<OliveiraBorges> ontem ei deu um reboot no vps, isso  pode ter gerado o erro ?
<kayo_> nao
<OliveiraBorges> tem como ele perder as dns ?
<kayo_> nao
<OliveiraBorges> o q houve entao ? rs
<kayo_> o jeito é ir no painel do dominio verificar o dns
<kayo_> depois ir no painel do vps e ver se ta ok
<OliveiraBorges> o painel da redehost eh mt ruim
<kayo_> sim, eu tenho um dominio la
<OliveiraBorges> quanod eu acesso o painel, la fala que ta no dns
<kayo_> é confuso mesmo
<OliveiraBorges> o suporte fala que eh outro
<kayo_> bate um whois no dominio
<kayo_> o whois vai lhe dizer a verdade
<OliveiraBorges> kayo_: entao la ta um dns, de 10 dias atras.
<OliveiraBorges> nem eh o atual
<kayo_> entao de alguma maneira o sistema cagou tudo
<kayo_> e vc tem que mudar o dns denovo
<kayo_> o que o whois diz é a verdade nua  e crua
<OliveiraBorges> antes eu estava tentando usar um ip dinamico como dns securandario
<OliveiraBorges> mas eu aluguei outro ip
<OliveiraBorges> e to usando o proprio dns que a empresa me serviu
<kayo_> poiseh
<kayo_> arruma o dns na redehost
<OliveiraBorges> kayo_:  na verdade tem que mandar e-mail neh, pq nao da pra trocar diretamente.
<kayo_> da sim uai
<kayo_> eu troquei diretamente
<OliveiraBorges> kayo_: Mas o meu nao troca.
<OliveiraBorges> antes que vc fala que nao ta funcionando
<OliveiraBorges> o mesmo dns funciona no registro.br
<OliveiraBorges> na redehost eu tenho um dominio .com
<OliveiraBorges> no registro.br eu tenho um registro .com.br ( obvio )
<kayo_> qual é o dominio da redehost?
<kayo_> oliveiraborges.com?
<OliveiraBorges> gvpoker.com
<kayo_>  ns1.gvpoker.com
<kayo_>     ns2.gvpoker.com
<kayo_> esses sao os dns certos?
<kayo_> JESUS
<kayo_> t7ds
<xGrind> ahuuhahua
<xGrind> deve ta com win xp
<OliveiraBorges> kayo_:  esses nao sao meu dns atuais, como eu disse eu mudei meu dns
<OliveiraBorges> ping ele ai
<OliveiraBorges> vou te passar
<kayo_> entao vc tem que mandar um e-mail pra redehost mesmo
<kayo_> pq para piorar a coisa
<kayo_> parece que teu dominio ta bloqueado
<OliveiraBorges> dns1.th1027235.underdc.net
<OliveiraBorges> bloqueado em que sentido
<kayo_> Status:LOCKED
<kayo_> 	Note: This Domain Name is currently Locked
<OliveiraBorges> quem desbloqueia ?
<OliveiraBorges> eu ou a redehost
<kayo_> redehost
<OliveiraBorges> ja passei por uns 5 atendente
<OliveiraBorges> e ninguem me disse isso, rs
<kayo_> ah
<kayo_> é que nem telemarketing
<kayo_> cara crachá
<OliveiraBorges> por que bloquearam ? ontem funcionou por umas 3 horas.
<kayo_> ah
<kayo_> ai eu nao sei
<kayo_> nem sei se ta realmente bloqueado, eu disse que parece
<kayo_> a partir dai é com eles la
<OliveiraBorges> kayo_:  to entrando no chat aqui.
<kayo_> blz
<OliveiraBorges> vlw pela ajuda
<kayo_> tranquilo
<SeuMadruga> Opa
<SeuMadruga> boa noite
<SeuMadruga> xGrind, biba
 * SeuMadruga eh ripa na xhulipah 0.0
<xGrind> SeuMadruga: te sento a vara usuário baitola
<SeuMadruga> 0.0
<SeuMadruga> xGrind, owwww .... u xubuntu nao reconheceu a plca de video ... engraçado q o ubuntu reconhece
<jardelvdas_> alguem ae do http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/UbuntuSC?
<xGrind> SeuMadruga: usa a parada de drivers dele
<SeuMadruga> xGrind, eu ja usei
<SeuMadruga> nao reconhece
<xGrind> estranho
<SeuMadruga> sim
<SeuMadruga> muito
<SeuMadruga> xGrind, eu to sem net em csa
<SeuMadruga> quebrou o cabo
<SeuMadruga> ¬¬
<SeuMadruga> por isso nao to entrando
<SeuMadruga> o cara da oi nao vem
<SeuMadruga> afffs
<megalinux> ftp
<megalinux> open
#ubuntu-br 2012-06-13
<deusr> alguém aqui usa gnome-shell?
<megalinux> ola
<megalinux> algem sabe como baixar o drive do megalinux pra ver video??
<megalinux> estou abaixando mais ñ funciona
<megalinux> ???
<megalinux> ???
<megalinux> algem sabe??
<Duka> alguem pode ajudar?
<Duka> DEBUG: updating <jockey.detection.LocalKernelModulesDriverDB instance at 0xb693b8ec>
<Hyuristyle> nossa, dei uma deitada e capotei aki
<barna> Duka, como q deu esse erro?
<Duka> barna, atualizei o kernel ontem e hoje fui usar a rede sem fio o driver nao estava ativo, se tento ativar da esse erro
<barna> Duka, qual ubuntu?
<[kernel]> é alguma coisa com os modulos do kernel desse driver
<Duka> barna, 12.04
<Duka> Barnabe_c_casamg, http://pastebin.com/havEb4gb
<Barnabe_c_casamg> o antigo ta ai ainda?
<Duka> Barnabe_c_casamg, sim[
<Barnabe_c_casamg> ja tentou bootar por ele?
<raphael> Boa noite... preciso de ajuda com a linguagem dos menus no UBuntu 12.01
<Duka> Barnabe_c_casamg, ainda nao
<raphael> 12.04*
<Barnabe_c_casamg> Duka, como q vc instalou esse kernel? compilou na mão?
<Barnabe_c_casamg> raphael, não entendi sua pergunta!
<Hyuristyle> raphael: oq seria?
<Duka> Barnabe_c_casamg, com esse tuto: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/instalando-kernel-linux-3-4-ubuntu.html
<raphael> sabe onde era pra ta escrito aplicações no gnome-classic? então ta escrito com caracteres asiaticos
<raphael> os menus do xchat estão escritos com caracteres asiaticos...
<Barnabe_c_casamg> Duka, kra minhas experiencias com isso sempre foram frustadas!
<Barnabe_c_casamg> Duka, tenta entrar no kernel antigo......
<Duka> Barnabe_c_casamg, blz
<Hyuristyle> raphael: vc configurou o idioma para português?
<raphael> tava certinho... até eu começar a mexer nos botões de fechar... =D
<raphael> eu instalei o gconf-editor pra mudar os lados... aí ficou estranho
<Hyuristyle> tentou desinstalar e ver se resolve?
<raphael> tentei... mas não deu...
<raphael> apaguei todos os diretórios que poderia estar relacionado com configuração... (na minha pasta pessoal) e continua a mesma coisa... Hyuristyle
<Hyuristyle> tentou dar um reboot dps disso?
<raphael> eu vou fazer isso denovo... não me lembro se rebootei depois que desinstalei...
<Hyuristyle> eita
<Barnabe_c_casamg> KKKKKKKKKKk
<raphael> Hyuristyle, continua a mesma coisa... =D
<raphael> quer um print?
<sistematico> hahahahahaa
<sistematico> raphael, Pode ser o arquivo ~/.dmrc
<sistematico> Ou o /etc/profile..
<raphael> sistematico, eu não usei o sudo pra nada... =D
<sistematico> raphael, E daí?
<raphael> [Desktop]\nSession=gnome-classic\n
<raphael> só tem isso
<raphael> no .drmc
<sistematico> raphael, Language=pt_BR.UTF-8
<sistematico> É,
<sistematico> Acima de Session e abaixo de [Desktop]
<sistematico> Faz logoff e login, não precisa reiniciar o pc.
<henrique> alguem?
<sistematico> henrique, 47 no total.
<raphael> sistematico, continua a mesma coisa... =D
<sistematico> hahahaha
<henrique> nao sei se vc pode me ajudar mais estou com o ubuntu versao creio eu 11 alguma coisa virtualizada existe uma opção para atualizala automaticamente?
<sistematico> raphael, Logou como outro usuário?
<sistematico> raphael, Pra ver se tá ok?
<raphael> sistematico, ainda não... =D vou logar com o convidado
<sistematico> raphael, Um novo de preferência.
<sistematico> raphael, Crie um e teste.
<sistematico> henrique, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sistematico> henrique, Com essa linha você atualiza todo o sistem, e trocando o upgrade por dist-upgrade você atualiza para o próximo release disponível.
<henrique> eu sou novo nessa area vc pode ser um pouco mais especifico por favor
<henrique> isso e no terminal?
<Barnabe_c_casamg> henrique, Seja Bem Vindo!
<sistematico> É.
<Barnabe_c_casamg> henrique, sim
<sistematico> henrique, Tem uma forma gráfica de se fazer isso tambem, mas eu não sei como faz porque eu não uso Ubuntu.
<henrique> usa qual?
<sistematico> henrique, FreeBSD.
<Hyuristyle> da pra fazer via Update Manager
<henrique> a mais nova versao é 12.04?
<raphael> sistematico, não loga no novo usuario
<Hyuristyle> sim
<sistematico> haeihaeiaeuaheiaeaheiaea
<raphael> sistematico, eu criei ele errado... só um momento... =D
<sistematico> raphael, Você tem que fazer logoff né.
<sistematico> raphael, adduser
<sistematico> raphael, sudo adduser
<ov3rfl0w> Boa noite.
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<henrique> outra duvida, tava futucando o ubuntu e abri "uma pesquisa de arquvio"emio transpatente mais nao lembro onde foi? alguem consegiu entender? para pdoer me ajudar?
<ov3rfl0w> Alguém já tentou carregar um pen drive no VirtualBox?
<sistematico> ov3rfl0w, Sim.
<henrique> cara no meu servico  consigo
<sistematico> E consegui o que é pior.
<henrique> mais so que la uso windows 7 e vitualizo server 2003 ou xp
<sistematico> henrique, Talvez no canto superior direito? Ou com ALT+F2?
<raphael> sistematico, não loga... =D
<Barnabe_c_casamg> ov3rfl0w, só na versão non-free, até onde me recordo no oem num da!
<sistematico> raphael, Parabens, tu esculhambou teu sistema :D
<Duka> Barnabe_c_casamg, ta aitvo o driver, como faço pra remover o kernel que instalei?
<sistematico> raphael, Bem vindo ao meu dia-a-dia.
<raphael> véi... eu nem fiz nada... tava só arrumando o tema e a posição dos botões de fechar...
<sistematico> heh
<raphael> vou usar ele assim até eu ver o que faço...
<sistematico> raphael, Se fosse só tema tu logava normal, algo se corrompeu por algum motivo, pode ser hardware.
<raphael> sistematico, Hyuristyle valeu pela ajuda... =D
<henrique> sistemaco funciono obg
<sistematico> henrique, De nada.
<sistematico> raphael, Qual erro aparece?
<sistematico> raphael, Tenta o sudo spt-get install -f
<raphael> não aparece erro... ele só tenta logar e não loga
<sistematico> sudo apt-get install -f
<sistematico> raphael, Pelo console loga?
<Hyuristyle> ne dana
<Hyuristyle> nada*
<Hyuristyle> de*
<sistematico> raphael, Pelo console loga?
<raphael> loga
<sistematico> :)
<Barnabe_c_casamg> Duka, ai vc me pegou!
<sistematico> raphael, O sistema está atualizado?
<raphael> pronto... consegui logar com o usuário novo... continua o erro
<sistematico> raphael, Um workaround seria instalar um WM bem leve, tipo o OpenBox pra tu tentar resolver esse problema com mais calma.
<raphael> ta sim...
<Duka> Barnabe_c_casamg, vou tentar descobrir
<sistematico> raphael, Sabe ir no Painel de Controle do Unity?
<raphael> sistematico, eu acho que vou resolver do jeito fácil... remover... =D
<sistematico> Se é que existe um.
<raphael> eu to usando gnome-classico
<sistematico> raphael, Vai no Painel dele.
<raphael> mas é o mesmo painel eu acho... =D
<raphael> to nele
<sistematico> raphael, Lá deve haver um ítem com o nome de "Localização", "Idioma" ou algo do gênero.
<sistematico> Teclado, ou algo assim...
<sistematico> Tente colocar tudo em Ingles, e vê se o erro persiste ou não.
<sistematico> Depois volte para pt_BR...
<sistematico> raphael, Reiniciou depois do erro?
<sistematico> Volte o tema pro padrão, tipo Clearlooks ou algo assim.
<henrique> problema em unity ferramenta de desenvoolvimento de jogos?
<raphael> já apague a pasta do tema... ele voltou ao padrão sistematico
<raphael> sistematico, eu acho que vou reinstalar o sistema...
<sistematico> raphael, Mas apagar a pasta não volta pro tema padrão :)
<sistematico> raphael, No Gnome2 você altera o tema de diversas formas, uma dela é o gnome-appearance-properties
<sistematico> Ou algo assim...
<sistematico> Já no Gnome3 ou Unity eu não faço idéia..
<Hyuristyle> henrique: estão falando do Unity gerenciador de janelas do Ubuntu
<raphael> sistematico, aqui ta o 3... =D
<sistematico> henrique, Unity é WM padrão do Ubuntu.
<sistematico> raphael, Talvez pelo gnome-tweak tu consiga mudar o tema.
<sistematico> Sei lá..
<sistematico> raphael, A minha distro oferece o Gnome2 por padrão.
<sistematico> Não gostei nem um pouco do Gnome3.
<raphael> debian?
<sistematico> raphael, FreeBSD.
<raphael> eu tbm não gostei... mas eu não gostei menos ainda do unity
<deusr> alguém usa o gnome-shell?
<raphael> uiii... FreeBSD... =D
<sistematico> Tem o Gnome3 no ports tambem, mas ouvi falar que ele é "bugadasso" no sistema.
<sistematico> Nem quis arriscar.
<Soares> alguem me da um help plx
<raphael> eu tentei me aventurar por ele... mas não deu muito certo
<sistematico> hahahahaha
<Soares> qual o nome da ferramenta para criar disco bootavel no ubuntu ?
<Barnabe_c_casamg> Soares, não temos bola de cristal! qual o seu problema?
<Hyuristyle> alguem sabe como posso mudar o a taxa de atualização do monitor no lubuntu?
<Barnabe_c_casamg> Soares, qual OS vc vai fazer o bootavel?
<Hyuristyle> quero deixar 85 e o Monitor Settings não me dá essa opção
<Hyuristyle> e estou tendo problemas por causa disso
<Soares> quero fazer do backtrack 5
<sistematico> Hyuristyle, xorg.conf =)
<Barnabe_c_casamg> Soares, tenta usar o unetbootin, ta nos reps pra instalar!
<Soares> tem uma ferramenta que ja vem no ubuntu mas nao lembro o nome
<sistematico> Soares, Na página de download do Ubuntu ele fala o nome da ferramenta.
<Hyuristyle> sistematico: blz, vou tentar, vlw
<sistematico> Soares, Tenho certeza.
<sistematico> Hyuristyle, De nada.
<Soares> é que estou no backtrack 5 e queria instalar
<Barnabe_c_casamg> Soares, usb-creator-gtk
<Soares> isso mesmo
<Hyuristyle> sistematico: e vc sabe pq será q o lubuntu não está salvando a resolução quando reinicia? eu coloco 800x600 e ele sempre inicia com 1024x756 =/
<Soares> te amo xD
 * Monarquista O.0
<sistematico> Hyuristyle, Ele não grava porque você iniciou o app com permissões de usuário, e não do root.
<sistematico> Hyuristyle, ALT+F2 > sudo [APP]
<Hyuristyle> sistematico: hum... vou tentar, brigadão!
<sistematico> De nada.
<Soares> cara tentei de varias formas instalar o flash player aqui e nao consegui
<Soares> agora nem som sai mais
<sistematico> hahahaha
<sistematico> Qual distro?
<sistematico> Ubuntu?
<Soares> sim
<Soares> segui uns tutoriais mas nao deu em nada
<Soares> se pa piorei a situaçao xD
<Hyuristyle> sistematico: acho q dessa vez funcionou eu cliquei em salvar tbm além de aplicar (q zé, nem tinha pensado em clicar no salvar das outras vezes, só clicava em aplicar... -.-")
<sistematico> :P
<sistematico> Soares, Piorar a situação é *fato* quando não se lê antes de executar algum comando :)
<sistematico> Soares, Pra instalar o Flash, eu *acho* que é sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<sistematico> Ou algo assim.
<Hyuristyle> é, li algo assim tbm, e tem no Synaptic tbm
<Hyuristyle> só não tentei ainda pq não suporta o Opera browser, e o uso =/
<sistematico> No sources.list tem que ter contrib ou nonfree depois de main.
<sistematico> Hyuristyle, Certeza?
<sistematico> Hyuristyle, Acho que suporta sim.
<sistematico> Não sei bem.
<Hyuristyle> hum... segundo a descrição do synaptic, suporta uma infinidade, menos o opera =s
<Barnabe_c_casamg> sistematico, Soares, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Hyuristyle> ainda tenho q dar uma pesquisada a fundo e tentar instalar pra ver
<Barnabe_c_casamg> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<sistematico> Hyuristyle, Nas opções do Opera tem um ítem pra procurar por plugins em determinadas pastas.
<Hyuristyle> hum
<Soares> tavou tentar esses comandos
<sistematico> Barnabe_c_casamg, Verdade, estou desatualizado.
<Barnabe_c_casamg> ;)
<Hyuristyle> sistematico: e vc sabe onde fica o flash plugin? (ainda to me acostumando com tantas pastas (dev, usr, share, etc))
<sistematico> Barnabe_c_casamg, Poreeeeem, se ele digitar o -nonfree vai ser redirecionado para o -installer.
<sistematico> Hyuristyle, Em /var/lib, /usr/lib ou algo assim.
<sistematico> Hyuristyle, Aqui é /usr/local/var/lib
<sistematico> Mas aqui é tudodiferente :D
<Hyuristyle> sistematico: ah, legal, vlwzão mesmo! é q to só há 2 dias ativo mesmo no lubuntu, antes só acompanhava
<sistematico> Aí eu não lembro direito onde fica, mas faz assim: sudo find / -iname "*flash*so"
<sistematico> Certeza que tu acha.
<sistematico> Hyuristyle, Linux é show amiguinho.
<sistematico> Não uso mais, porem não deixei de gostar do S.O.
<Soares> tipo eu estou rodando videos do youtube e nao sai som isso tem a ver com o flash player certo ?
<sistematico> Soares, Ou o vídeo retrata a época do cinema mudo!
<sistematico> :D
<sistematico> heh
<Soares> aspkpakpkspa
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Soares> vou reinstalar o backtrack mais facil
<Hyuristyle> sistematico: pois é, estou adorando!
<sistematico> Soares, Pode paracer bobagem, mas em 90% dos casos é culpa dos níveis de volume.
<sistematico> *parecer
<Hyuristyle> sistematico: eu já gostava só acompanhando o progresso das distros (meu pc tinha 128 de ram à 1 mês atraz, e antes disso eu tinha net discada, ai não dava pra testar nada)
<sistematico> Soares, Instale algo tipo o alsamixer ou rexima, pra você gerenciar os níveis de volume bem certinho.
<Soares> vou colocar tudo  no medio e testar
<Soares> eu tenho o kmixer mas ele n executa
<Barnabe_c_casamg> kra pode ser tanta coisa! volume do OS no mudo, volume do youtube no mudo, caixa de som com voloume baixo, plug da caixa de som mau conectado.... nossa tanta coisa!
<Soares> eu estou utilizando um netbook
<Soares> ele tava normal depois de eu tentar atualizar o flashplayer
<sistematico> Barnabe_c_casamg, Porem o problema mais assustador você não citou.
<Soares> xD
<sistematico> Necessidade de quirks no carregamento do módulo.
<sistematico> Ui! Essa até arrepia só de pensar!
<Barnabe_c_casamg> sistematico, ai vc falou grego pra mim!
<sistematico> :D
<sistematico> Barnabe_c_casamg, Espero que você nunca precise aprender isso.
<Barnabe_c_casamg> HEHEHEHEHEHEHEEHHEE
<Barnabe_c_casamg> somos 2
<sistematico> Barnabe_c_casamg, Tipo assim: modprobe snd_hda_intel options=asus
<sistematico> Mais ou menos isso
<sistematico> Você carrega o módulo com uma opção a mais pra sua placa não ficar bugada ou inoperante.
<Barnabe_c_casamg> putz isso me faz lembrar da minha webcam no jaunty!
<sistematico> Barnabe_c_casamg, No Arch eu precisei dessa porcaria várias vezes.
<Soares> vamos falar portugues xD
<sistematico> Soares, Reiniciou depois que bugou o som?
<sistematico> O cara criou um PC que demora 4 horas pra ligar O.O
<sistematico> 16 horas pra dar um ls
<sistematico> hahahahahahahahahaha
<sistematico> 7 dias pra carregar uma interface gráfica.
<sistematico> E roda Linux o maldito.
<sistematico> Processador de 8 bits emulado pra rodar sistemas de 32 bits.
<Soares> nao, estava normal
<sistematico> Esse é Nerd mesmo.
<Soares> ai desliguei quando liguei ja nao pegou mais
<sistematico> Soares, Digita lsmod no terminal e cole em paste.ubuntu.com pra eu ver.
<Soares> ok
<sistematico> Depois cole o resultado de lspci tambem..
<sistematico> Soares, Vou tentar te ajudar, mas não garanto nada :)
<Soares> so de tentar ja fico grato
<Soares> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1038282/
<Soares> antes de parar de funcionar
<Soares> sempre que ligava no pc aparecia uma mensagem
<Soares> relacionada a placa de som
<Soares> ai eu clicava em apply
<Soares> so nao lembro qual era a msg
<sistematico> Soares, Seu sistema está atualizado?
<Soares> sim
<sistematico> Soares, Cadê o lspci?
<Soares> dei um update e um upgrade
<sistematico> Soares, Cole o seguinte comando tambem: ls -l /dev/snd/
<Soares> lspci= http://paste.ubuntu.com/1038287/
<Soares> ls -l /dev/snd/ = nhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/1038292/
<sistematico> Soares, Como seu usuário normal, digite groups e veja se aparece o grupo audio
<sistematico> Soares, Apareceu?
<sistematico> Soares, Aguarde 1 minuto, vou lá fora e já volto.
<Soares> aparece em baixo escrito root
<Soares> uhumm cuidado la  hein
<Soares> coloca um casaco
<sistematico> Soares, Digita isso: sudo gpasswd -a soares audio
<sistematico> òbvio que deve trocar soares pelo seu usuário..
<Soares> eu usso o root
<sistematico> Jamais faça isso.
<Soares> nao criei um
<sistematico> Soares, Usar o root é a raiz de todos os problemas.
<sistematico> Jamais use o root.
<sistematico> O root é apenas, para instalação e configuração do sistema e aplicativos.
<sistematico> Nunca, navegue, leia e-mails, converse no IRC ou escute música e toque vídeos no root.
<Soares> pronto sai dele
<sistematico> Soares, O root não é pra isso, e é quase certo que você vai se dar mal.
<Soares> =/
<sistematico> Soares, Ou por você mesmo, ou por terceiros que venham a tomar o controle da sua máquina >:)
<sistematico> :P
<sistematico> Soares, O som não está funcionando no root?
<sistematico> É isso?
<Soares> uhumm
<sistematico> Não preciso nem falar mais nada.
<sistematico> :)
<sistematico> Soares, sudo adduser
<sistematico> Crie o usuário soares e seja feliz.
<Soares> adduser: Please enter a username matching the regular expression configured
<sistematico> sudo adduser soares
<sistematico> Ou o nome que desejar.
<sistematico> Pode ser seu primeiro nome.
<sistematico> Apelido, tanto faz...
<Soares> vou fazer o logoff para entrar com ele
<Soares> ja volto
<sistematico> Ok!
<Hyuristyle> barna: parece que há um problema com a minha placa de video com o 12.04, mas parece q no 11.10 não ocorre isso... algo com o Gallium e o MesaGL
<Hyuristyle> tem como fazer um downgrade?
<barna> Hyuristyle, putz.....
<Hyuristyle> sem precisar reinstalar tudo?
<barna> Hyuristyle, pra placa de video sis e via é zica no linux, eles num dão nenhum suporte!
<Hyuristyle> =s justamente meu caso...
<barna> Hyuristyle, kra as vezes vale a pena comprar um placa nvidia antiga......
<Hyuristyle> hum
<barna> aki no meu note tem intel e nvidia, kra, funfa q é uma blz!
<barna> ja num outro comp q tenho q tem via é a maior desgraça......
<barna> mas como é note num tem o q fazer!
<barna> Hyuristyle, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<Hyuristyle> barna: vlw!
<NovoDom> ZNC, nada o bnc não acessa nem com bomba hahaha
<ZNC> é da pra ver NovoDom
<ZNC> você vai ter que atualizar do lucid pro novo
<NovoDom> 0.0
<Joao_W> e ai moçada
<ZNC> NovoDom, deixa comigo isso vai funcionar 100%
<ZNC> ssh parou reseta ele ai
<NovoDom> levantando
<ZNC> NovoDom é nas config só resetar e desativar ssl
<NovoDom> por.. foda hein, vou re-configurar o ssl
<ZNC> NovoDom, http://pastelog.tk/?q=14
<NovoDom> ZNC, hahaha ele esta na area conexão wifi lol
<ZNC> <(0.0)>
<ZNC> vc vai deixar na varanda?
<NovoDom> opa é pro som como quase todo dia tem festa pra que deixar o bicho do lado de dentro hahaha
<ZNC> <(0.0)>
<NovoDom> vou tirar o ambiente grafico, deixar no cru
<ZNC> pode ser, mas tah instalando uns negocio ai
<NovoDom> bleuza
<NovoDom> ZNC, terminou http://pastelog.tk/?q=15
<ZNC> mmm tenta rodar os comandos pelo tablet
<NovoDom> blz
<NovoDom> reset geral
<NovoDom> ZNC, fail: ERROR :Closing link [Timeout]
<ZNC> ixi
<barna> Hyuristyle, esta a tentar do downgade?
<Hyuristyle> barna: desculpa, agr q vi sua msg...
<Hyuristyle> barna: ainda não... vou deixar para amanhã ou depois, pois vai demorar...
<barna> Hyuristyle, d boa!
<Leidenfrost> Hello people. Does anyone know if Intel does R&D in brazil?
<Hyuristyle> i think no
<Leidenfrost> ok thanks
<ivanbajr> bom dia
<ivanbajr> tem como colocar som stereo no blutooth n95 com ubuntu 12.04
<Rudolf> ivanbajr: nao
<ivanbajr> ok
<ivanbajr> Outra pergunta: Tem algum canal de audio no servidor mamble tratando de ubuntu?
<Rudolf> ivanbajr: vai saber
<ivanbajr> encontrei para linux, arch linux.
<ivanbajr> Meu pequeno servidor vai indo bem
<ivanbajr> as questões locais já deu para resolver
<ivanbajr> imprimir
<ivanbajr> guardar arquivos
<ivanbajr> compartilhamento
<ivanbajr> só falta o acesso externo
<ivanbajr> mas vou conseguir.
<Rudolf> router
<Rudolf> iptables
<Rudolf> atente-se para se usar DMZ fechar bunitinho com iptables
<ivanbajr> ok
<flay> Oi
<Rudolf> oi
<henrique> oi
<henrique> estou com uma impressora samsung scx 4200 conectado no ubuntu 12.04 e ao enviar um trabalho para imprimir
<henrique> a impressora começa  a aquecer e para
<henrique> e logo apos da erro de impressao
<henrique> isso acontece em duas estaçoes linux
<henrique> com a mesma impressora
<coyotcheh> oi
<coyotcheh> oi
<diasdanielh21> oi
<diasdanielh21> estou com problemas para imprimir apatir do linux ubuntu 12.04
<diasdanielh21> oi
<diasdanielh21> tem alguem q possa me ajudar
<DavyS> diasdanielh21, oi
<diasdanielh21> estou  com um problema em duas estaçoes linux
<diasdanielh21> ao começar imprimir a impressora para e da erro de impressao
<diasdanielh21> no visor da impressora aparece "imprimindo" so q um pouco antes de puxar a folha ela para
<flay> Boa tardee
<gabezao> boa
<fcoambrozio> tarde pessoal!
<Rudolf> tarde
<SeuMadruga> noite
<sistematico> 13:47/14:47 noite?
<fcoambrozio> e no México são horas "pra trás" não "pra frente"
<fcoambrozio> rs
<sistematico> ?
<flay> R gb
<fcoambrozio> SeuMadruga eh do Mexico, né não?
<megalinux> ola
<barna> ola megalinux
<fcoambrozio> ola megalinux
<megalinux> vcs sabe como dezativar o antivirus??
<flay> CpggghanServ
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> megalinux, Puxa vida..
<sistematico> megalinux, Anti-Vírus?
<megalinux> kkkkkkkkkk
<fcoambrozio> antivirus???
<megalinux> é
<barna> megalinux, pq vc sempre entra pergunta algo e sai????
<alvaro_> qual o nome do anti virus?
<megalinux> virus escaner
<alvaro_> for Windows?
<Rudolf> megalinux: /etc/init.d/clamd stop
<sistematico> hahahahahahhahahahahaah
<sistematico> barna, Pra deixar a resposta "no ar"..
<sistematico> hhahhaahahahahaha
<Rudolf> barna: é charme
<barna> ai ta vendo!!!!
<sistematico> óóó!
<sistematico> ahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhaha
<sistematico> Muito bom..
<sistematico> hahahahaha
<SeuMadruga> fcoambrozio, si
<Celso> barna deve ser algum tipo de simpatia,o que falarem aqui só funciona se ele sair logo depois de receber ajuda. :)
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<OliveiraBorges> Quando o comando dig nao funciona localmente, o que pode ser ?
<Rudolf> bloqueio porta 53
<gabezao> vc ta testando como OliveiraBorges ?
<gabezao> localmente vc diz localhost?
<OliveiraBorges> dig dominio @127.0.0.1
<OliveiraBorges> meu dominio estava online mas nao sei o pq, agora ta off
<OliveiraBorges> e o dig nem funciona localmente no servidor
<OliveiraBorges> eu nao sei se a culpa 'e minha ou se a da empresa que me vendeu o dominio
<barna> Celso, hehehehehehe. pior q 90% das veses ele entra pergunta e sai, nem espera resposta! tipo ele fica on serca de 50seg
<Celso> hahahaha
<Celso> ainda bem que nao sou o unico louco do canal
<Celso> fico mais tranquilo agora
<Celso> 0-0
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf:  nao est'a aberta, rs
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: o serviço está up?
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: netstat -a |more
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: nao ta. Eu to saindo agora, mas pelo menos sei o que verificar agora
<OliveiraBorges> vou fazer funcionar a porta 53
<OliveiraBorges> dei um nmap e mostrou que meu server nao ta com a porta 53 aberta
<OliveiraBorges> OBrigado
<Dashh> olá alguém poderia me dizer aonde está localizado os keymaps no ubuntu 12.04?
<barna> Dashh, vc quer mudar a conf do teclado?
<Dashh> barna: +-...
<Dashh> eh que quero trocar o keymap do servidor
<Dashh> eu sempre fiz usando loadkeys...
<barna> Dashh, hummm
<barna> ai num sei!
<barna> só sei em modo grafico!!!
<Dashh> bem
<Dashh> no grafico é facil
<Robson_Mrs> Boa tarde a todos
<Dashh> setxkbmap layout que vc ker
<Dashh> kkk
<Dashh> eu não encontro a pasta que preciso
<barna> boa Robson_Mrs
<Dashh> boa tarde
<Robson_Mrs> Dashh, vc quer mudar as opções do teclado
<Dashh> Robson_Mrs: eu queria saber aonde ta os keymaps na verdade
<Dashh> Robson_Mrs: eles não estão em /usr/share/keymaps
<m75> man xaric
<m75> quit
<m75> man xaric
<Robson_Mrs> Dashh, to achando q nem vem este esquema no ubuntu 12
<Robson_Mrs> Dashh, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/install-keymap.8.html
<Dashh> to indo ver aqui
<Dashh> um segundo
<Dashh> Robson_Mrs: até funciona o loadkeys...
<Dashh> só o que está me irritando é ñ saber aonde se encontra
<Dashh> eu do um find / -name "keymaps"
<Dashh> e não acho o dir kkk
<Robson_Mrs> não tem mesmo acho q vc tem que instalar
<Duka> alguem sabe se ja tem soluçao pra esse bug: http://pastebin.com/havEb4gb
<Duka> apos atualizear kernel para 3.4 no ubuntu 12.04  desativou a wireless
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> Duka: esse pastebin tem algo a ver com o wireless?
<Duka> bcm4312,  3.4.0-030400-generic-pae
<Duka> Rudolf,  pera ae foi mal
<Duka> Rudolf,  http://pastebin.com/nJnTJ5ti
<Duka> Rudolf,  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<Rudolf> Duka: lspci -k
<Duka> Rudolf,  http://pastebin.com/LnM0cnj7
<LACabeza> boa tarde...
<Rudolf> LACabeza: tarde
<Rudolf> Duka: o modulo está ali
<LACabeza> pessoal, pra que serve o gerenciador de chaveiros do ubuntu?
<Rudolf> LACabeza: para guardar suas chaves uai
<LACabeza> pra usar quando?
<Rudolf> LACabeza: quando vc quiser
<LACabeza> no sudo?
<Rudolf> LACabeza: gpg
<Duka> Rudolf,  nao esta ativando a sem fio
<Rudolf> Duka: sua rede é wpa2?
<alvaro_> Alguem com bom conhecimento em linux, poderia me informar por que  de tantas atualizações de Kernel no Ubuntu 12.04. Desde que instalei já foram umas 8 atualizações.
<Duka> Rudolf,  da essa msg: http://pastebin.com/jdHcYxzi
<licensed> alvaro_, atualizacoes sao correcoes de bugs, funcionalidades novas... voce deveria gostar de quantos mais atualizacoes, melhor... mas pelo visto voce esta reclamando
<licensed> está achando ruim
<alvaro_> negativo
<alvaro_> mas gasta tantos megas, minha internet é bem ruim para tantos megas :(
<licensed> alvaro_, voce nao é obrigado a atualizar. atualiza se quiser. a partir do momento que vai encontrando bugs vai atualizando kra. voce sabe que pode desativar as atualizacoes automaticas ne?
<alvaro_> Licensed, voce esclareceu a minha duvida, não estou reclamando apenas gostaria que me fosse explicado o motivo de tantas atualizações, só isso.
<alvaro_> Usei outras distribuições que não havia tantas atualizações, por isso do meu questionamento.
<Duka> Rudolf,  dpkg -i *.deb http://pastebin.com/yVqujjD5
<Rudolf> alvaro_: bleeding edge
<Rudolf> Duka: desculpa, dois chefes na minha mesa
<Duka> Rudolf,  ok
<Rudolf> Duka: *.deb ????
<Rudolf> é pedir para dar merda
<Duka> Rudolf,  fiz com esse: www.ubuntubrsc.com/instalando-kernel-linux-3-4-ubuntu.html#.T9fo6OonbLc
<Rudolf> Duka: vc pesquisou para ver se era compatível?
<Rudolf> Duka: um dos problemas de distro binaria como ubuntu é esse
<Rudolf> Duka: nem sempre foi compilado para o respectivo kernel
<Duka> Rudolf,  nao
<Rudolf> Antes de fazer a instalação é necessário estar ciente de que atualizações de kernel PODEM afetar seu computador de uma forma ruim. É difícil acontecer? É, mas há sempre a possibilidade.
<Rudolf> Os drivers de vídeo, som e rede proprietários podem ter a necessidade de serem instalados novamente e ou pior ainda, os mesmos podem não oferecer mais a possibilidade de serem instalados! Não nos responsabilizamos por qualquer problema ocorrido na atualização, você está avisado. Mas podemos tentar ajudar, afinal, estamos aqui para isso (:
<Rudolf> Duka: tem uma aviso beeem grande ali
<Duka> Rudolf,  sim eu li antes de fazer
<Rudolf> Duka: então vc caiu no "1%" de dar zica
<Duka> Rudolf,  vivenciando e aprendendo
<Duka> ashiuiahushaius
<Rudolf> Duka: minha opnião, mas antes de desistir e me chingar por que tem solução
<Rudolf> Duka: sugiro procurar pelo driver para essa versão de kernel (o que duvido que exista)
<Duka> Rudolf,  blz
<Duka> Rudolf,  mas vlw pela dica e ajuda
<Duka> Rudolf, tae?
<blackbird__> boa noite pessoal
<blackbird__> preciso instalar uma impressora da porta USB no ubuntu
<blackbird__> alguém pode me ajudar?
<NiKeE> e ae
<blackbird__> squidy, podes me ajudar?
<blackbird__> ubuntulog, podes me ajudar?
<OliveiraBorges> como eu uso mget ( ftp ) para pegar todos os arquivos sem precisar que pergunte 1 por 1.
<OliveiraBorges> como eu uso mget ( ftp ) para pegar todos os arquivos sem precisar que pergunte 1 por 1.
<RodrigO23> ao galerinha
<LACabeza> o/
<RodrigO23> iai LACabeza
<RodrigO23> Ping!
<OliveiraBorges> pq meu site nao eh acessado quando eu digito somente gvpoker.com
<OliveiraBorges> para funcionar eu estou tendo que digitar www.gvpoker.com
<OliveiraBorges> eu ja configurei o ServerAlias, o que pode ser ?
<RodrigO23> Fala pessoal
<jordy> ola pessoal
<jordy> alguém sabe resolver problemas com partição ?
<jordy> ?
<OliveiraBorges> RodrigO23:  fala fera
#ubuntu-br 2012-06-14
<sLevin> Boa noite pessoal..
<sLevin> estou com um problema de atualização...
<sLevin> semrpe que inicio o pc aparece o gerenciador de atualizações que me manda fazer uma atualização parcial...
<sLevin> quando eu faço essa parada aparece a seguinte mensagem de erro: "An upgrade from 'precise' to 'oneiric' is not supported with this tool."
<sLevin> como posso resolver isso ?
<sLevin> jah tentei o seguinte
<sLevin> :
<sLevin> rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<sLevin> seguido de: apt-get update
<sLevin> e depois: apt-get upgrade
<sLevin> ...........
<sLevin> depois verifiquei com: lsb_release -a
<sLevin> e acusa como versão 12.04... assim como antes de fazer isso tudo...
<sLevin> jah tinha verificado pelo ubuntu tweak que a versão era 12.04
<sLevin> mas sempre tem essa treta das "atualizações parciais"
<sLevin> como posso resolver isso?
<blackbird__> e ai pessoal
<blackbird__> como posso instalar uma impressora usb no ubuntu?
<Dead_Thinker> blackbird__, normalmente é só plugar a impressora e ligar, ele já detecta e instala os drivers deixando pronto pra usar.
<Dead_Thinker> blackbird__, pelo menos anos atrás foi assim comigo, com uma impressora antiga e um ubuntu antigo tb.
<blackbird__> Dead_Thinker, nao funciona
<blackbird__> Dead_Thinker, a minha impressora é daruma
<blackbird__> sofri para configurar a porta
<blackbird__> Dead_Thinker, e agora nao apontar
<blackbird__> um ipp para essa impressora
<mwallacesd> Que chato, outravez bixou o som aqui ....
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha beleza???
<jxajro> Olá boa noite! Alguém sabe como eu tiro o programa draftsight do ubuntu 11.04?
<jxajro> após tentar instalar ele me vem com a mensagem
<jxajro> Há um relatório de travamento disponível de um travamento anterior do aplicativo. Deseja salvar ou enviar o relatório?
<jxajro> digintando sim ou não o resultado é o mesmo...nada...:(
<VaiCor_> Alguem sabe resolver o virtual network device error do vmware 8.0.3 num ubuntu 12 ???
<josevitor> Boa noite, alguém sabe me dizer quem está liderando o time de documentação?
<OliveiraBorges> Fala gelra
<Tiano> boa noite
<Tiano> eu estou baixando o ubunto 12.04 desktop i386.iso
<Tiano> gostaria de saber se esse funciona como o kurumin?
<Brener> Sim
<Brener> Se alguém precisar de ajuda. Pode falar com migo pelo e-mail: brener1neves@gmail.com
<jxajro> bom dia! alguém pode dizer como eu limpo um software que coloquei em .bin?
<jxajro> correção....
<jxajro> alguém pode me dizer como desinstalo um software que instalei de arquivo .ded?
<jxajro> .deb
<Celso> bom dia senhores
<jxajro> alguém sabe como desinstalo o draftsight.deb?
<Rudineiw> jxajro você pode usar o seguinte comando para desinstalar
<Rudineiw> sudo dpkg --remove draftsight
<jxajro> O lindo! Nem precisaria mais mas tua ajuda ainda vale! Eu não tava conseguindo fazer o programa funcionar mas agora funciona...mas quero saber como tira ele assim mesmo quando precisar
<jxajro> entao..uso o linux ubuntu 11.04 e achei esse comando na minha pesquisa.
<jxajro> mas não funcionou. :(
<jxajro> sudo dpkg --remove [nome do progr]
<jxajro> vou guardar mas eu tentei usar esse e não funcionou.]
<Rudolf> jxajro: qual o erro?
<Rudineiw> sudo dpkg --remove [nome-do-pacote]
<jxajro> a minha questão é basicamente a seguinte....consegui instalar um programa [nome].deb que estava na pasta downloads...mas e pra retirar o programa? Como faço? Antes tinha o synaptic mas o ubuntu 11.04 parece não ter mais, né?
<Rudineiw> para remover tem qu usar o nome do pacote correto
<Rudineiw> na Central de Programas do Ubuntu...
<jxajro> Rudolf: o erro que _estava_ dando não era nenhum...ele só não abria! Ficava congelado....mas aí instalei um lib não sei o que e funcionou.  :) mas e agora pra retirar?
<jxajro> é só dar o comando udo dpkg --remove draftsight?
<Rudineiw> vc digita o nome do programa... se ele estiver instalado corretamente, ira parecer um sinal em verde e dizendo instalado
<Rudolf> jxajro: cd /var/cache/apt
<jxajro> Central de programas Ubuntu?
<jxajro> eu jogo o nome lá e nem aparece nada!
<Rudolf> jxajro: ou dpkg -l |grep draftsight (e verifica o nome do pacote completo)
<Rudolf> jxajro: depois dpkg --remove pacote-numero
<jxajro> perai to anotando
<jxajro> pacote-numero?
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> Bem...o programa parece estar funcionando..mas vou copiar tudo isso e vou tirar ele pra ver se limpa direito e aprender a tirar programas .deb :)
<Rudolf> é importante
<Rudolf> ainda mais quando instalar algo que gere conflitos
<Celso> jxajro: adicona ai no seus favoritos.. http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/AptGet
<jxajro> opa Celso..to anotanto isso..perai
<jxajro> sim Rudolf! Gente..se criarem um AutoCAD pra linux o Linux bomba feito um foguete.
<jxajro> trabalho na área de engenharia e tecnologia mecanica
<jxajro> fui na feimafe 2012 e vi uma empresa que fazia software de computação grafica _também_ para linux..isso é uma vitória pra nós!
<jxajro> bom..vou tomar café e já volto! obrigado pela ajuda, amigos! :)
<Rudolf> jxajro: balela
<Rudolf> jxajro: linux só bomba em smartphone
<Rudolf> hhehehe
<Marujo01> ola, bom dia. Tenho duas questões a pedir ajuda.
<Marujo01> a primeira, estou com problemas de atualização no meu ubuntu 12
<Marujo01> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Marujo01> *12.04
<Rudolf> Marujo01: qual o erro?
<Marujo01> vou passar a msgm...
<Marujo01> é esta ai:
<Marujo01> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:As listas de pacotes ou os arquivos de estado não puderam ser analisados ou abertos.'
<Rudolf> Marujo01: qual sua versão atual?
<Marujo01> 12.04
<Rudolf> Marujo01: está atualizado de que maneira?
<Marujo01> peguei a iso no site oficial e instalei pelo CD
<Rudolf> Marujo01: e está atualizando de que maneira?
<Rudolf> tente fazer um aptitude update, aptitude safe-upgrade, aptitude full-upgrade
<Marujo01> não atualizei mais, este problema ja ocorreu outras vezes, e por pensar que era pelas atualizações, deixei de atualizar
<Rudolf> é no seu sistema o problema
<Rudolf> Marujo01: vc está fazendo como root né?
<Marujo01> sim estou.
<Rudolf> Marujo01: pode testar agora?
<Marujo01> não entendir..testar se estou root?
<Rudolf> Marujo01: testar o programa pow
<Rudolf> eu hein1
<Rudolf> roda como root apt-get update
<Marujo01> calma ai
<Marujo01> ja tentei
<Marujo01> não deu certo
<Rudolf> to tentando advinhar o erro
<Rudolf> Marujo01: qual o erro
<Rudolf> ?
<Marujo01> dar erro nessaparte ai
<Marujo01> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_main_i18n_Translation-en E: As listas de pacotes ou os arquivos de estado não puderam ser analisados ou abertos.
<Rudineiw> Marujo01 dá um alhada nesse tópico http://www.orkut.com/Main#CommMsgs?na=2&nst=5&tid=5353500975829435512&cmm=463106&hl=pt-BR
<jxajro> Rudolf! Uso linux no meu PC em casa já tem uns 3 anos e não quero outra coisa.
<jxajro> Dá trabalho? Sim...mas a MS também dá e cobra caro por isso.
<Marujo01> ja tentei o que tem por lá.. mas blz obrigado de qualquer forma
<Marujo01> conseguir resolver o problema com a comunidade Ubuntu Linux Brasil  do orkut. Valeu pela ajuda.
<Rudolf> Marujo01: qual era o problema?
<Rudolf> Marujo01: só para a gente saber?
<Marujo01> dei esse comando ai como root " rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf "
<Marujo01> mudei o canal de atualização de software, para servidor principal
<Marujo01> em seguida dei um apt-get update como root tambem
<Marujo01> e agora estou esperando terminar a atuaçização
<Marujo01> lembrando, ja consigo ter acesso ao gerenciador de atualizações, que antes não estava conseguindo, e a central de programas ubuntu tambem
<Marujo01> a mensagem de erro acabou de sair, 100% corrigido
<Marujo01> quero contribuir para ubuntu. alguém ai pode me dar alguma dica de como prosseguir?
<Rudolf> Marujo01: como quer contribuir?
<Marujo01> olha, não sei se já é o suficiente, mas é o que tenho me identificado muito. todo básico em linguagem C conheço. O restante na pratica vou aprendendo. Gostaria de colaborar como desenvolvedor.
<Rudolf> Marujo01: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/developers
<Stylles> Opa..
<Stylles> Alguem manja de ltsp?
<Guest731> fala galera
<stepp> gostaria de saber como devo configurar o wine para abrir arquivos .doc com o MS Word em seu diretório de origem, ou seja, com um duplo clique ou usando o botão direito do mouse. Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<omelete> canario wine para office
<omelete> stepp,  libreoffice ñ funciona bem ai?
<kayo> apache openoffice
<jxajro> alguém pode me dizer porque o link Procure um Serviço do site http://www.sp.senai.br/bras/WebForms/default.aspx não abre???
<jxajro> link Encontre um Serviço+ não abre as opções pelo navegador firefox nem Google Chrome
<jxajro> :(
<Rudolf> jxajro: abriu no IE?
<Rudolf> jxajro: nao acho esse "Procure um Serviço
<jxajro> Oh Rudolf..obrigado o Brener está me orientando aqui...
<Rudolf> jxajro: aqui num foi nem no linux nem no windows (vulgo IE)
<Rudolf> aparece uma lista em branco
<jxajro> estou procurando emprego e preciso acessar essa parte do site!  Rudolf
<jxajro> sério?!
<jxajro> que estranho
<jxajro> devia aparecer uma listinha embaixo entende?
<Rudolf> jxajro: que cidade?
<Rudolf> jxajro: pau no site veio
<Rudolf> acontece
<jxajro> Viu Rudolf...no navegador do Breno apareceu normal as opções.
<jxajro> sou de SP capital
<jxajro> será que é pau no site? o Breno disse que tá normal
<Rudolf> aqui não foi
<jxajro> bom..o Brener me aconselhou a instalar o java7
<jxajro> estou instalando pra ver isso
<jxajro> senão terei que ir numa lanhouse aqui da esquina
<jxajro> Meu Deus....escolhi a profissão errada :(
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> jxajro: qual sua profissão?
<jxajro> estudei tecnologia mecânica na www.fatecsp.br
<Rudolf> massa hein
<Rudolf> designer?
<jxajro> _não_ não designer
<jxajro> sou tecnólogo..trabalho...( ou deveria ) trabalhar com máquinas.
<Birex> Christopher Cross - Never Be The Same
<Birex> opa
<Birex> errei
<stepp> gostaria de saber como devo configurar o wine para abrir arquivos .doc com o MS Word em seu diretório de origem, ou seja, com um duplo clique ou usando o botão direito do mouse. Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<jxajro> Alo Rudolf...vc tinha razão o problema é no site.
<Rudolf> jxajro: mas que tipo de problema seletivo
<jxajro> embaixo do retangulo vermelho "Encontre um serviço+" devia aparece uma lista de opções.
<jxajro> e não aparece.
<jxajro> se vc clicar em cima o + vira - e abre uma caixa com opções que não aparecem
<Rudolf> sim
<jxajro> pois é...o problema é o site
<OliveiraBorges> estou tentando problemas para usar o apt-get
<OliveiraBorges> aqui fala pra eu reintalar  o zramswap-enabler
<OliveiraBorges> mas eu nao consigo reinstala-lo
<Rudolf> dpkg -i --force-all
<Rudolf> e deus te ajude
<OliveiraBorges> nao adiantou o.o
<OliveiraBorges> todo dia aprece um erro aqui, rs
<OliveiraBorges> essa desgra'ca
<Rudolf> huehieuheiheiuh
<Rudolf> use windows
<Rudolf> que os erros não aparecem
<OliveiraBorges> rsrs
<OliveiraBorges> nao vai resolver meus problemas, rs
<Rudolf> provavelmente
<OliveiraBorges> Como fa'co pra apagar linux-image
<OliveiraBorges> to vendo num tutorial aqui, vou deixar somente a versao mais nova
<Rudolf> apt-get remove linux-image --purge
<OliveiraBorges> mas eu nao to onseguindo nem desinstalar o linux-image
<Rudolf> mas cuidado
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: cara, "não consigo" é uma merda
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: fala o erro
<OliveiraBorges> quando eu dou apt-get install , um tanto de warning, no final aparece
<OliveiraBorges> " erros encontrados durante o processo "
<OliveiraBorges> 1 - linux-image-2.6.32-380generic-pae
<OliveiraBorges> 2 - E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg retuened 1
<Rudolf> mas vc quer install ou deinstall?
<Rudolf> e que são esses warnings?
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: dpkg: warning: files .......missing, assuming package has no files installed
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf:  eu estou ao mesmo tempo tentando instalar um pacote e ao mesmo tempo desisintalar o linux -image
<OliveiraBorges> mas nenhum e nem outro funciona
<Rudolf> cara, vc tem certeza que não apagou nada manualmente?
<Rudolf> isso costuma dar umas merdas enormes
<OliveiraBorges> nao apaguei, eu nem sabia que esse linux - image existia
<OliveiraBorges> eu tenho 2 veroes instaladas
<OliveiraBorges> quero apagar a mais antiga
<OliveiraBorges> 'e o que esta dizendo no tutorial
<OliveiraBorges> recente por sinal
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: dpkg -l |grep linux-image
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: coloca tudo num pastebin e me mostra
<OliveiraBorges> colocar onde ?
<OliveiraBorges> vc quer que eu digite do mesmo modo que esta aparecendo pra mim ?
<Rudolf> digite isso
<Rudolf> dpkg -l |grep linux-image
<OliveiraBorges> ja digitei
<Rudolf> agora copia a resposa
<Rudolf> respostas
<Rudolf> e coloca no site pastebin.com
<Rudolf> e manda o link que aparecer pra mim
<OliveiraBorges> Grande site, rs
<OliveiraBorges> nao conhecia
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: tem no topico um avsiso
<Rudolf> OliveiraBorges: Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste
<Rudolf> !paste == pastebin.com e similares
<OliveiraBorges> pastebin.com/6Nb3Cyfk
<OliveiraBorges> olha ai
<Rudolf> nao tem nada neste link
<[orca]> eae
<Rudolf> [orca]: tarde!
<[orca]> gente.
<[orca]> quero gravar uma imagem iso aqui num dvd mas o dvd nao ta detectando alguém sabe como eu faço pra saber se ao menos ele ta sei la como dizer, detectado?
<[orca]> tarde.
<[orca]> sim.
<[orca]> eu queria gravar uma imagem iso, mas o cd é virgem nao tem nome algum e nao aparece em /media/ o noem q faço?
<[orca]> hmmmm...
<[orca]> alguém pode da uma luz?
<[orca]> rodolf: sabe?
<[orca]> rudolf: :P
<Rudolf> [orca]: cdrecord -scanbus
<Rudolf> [orca]: vai te mostrar os drivers disponiveis
<Rudolf> [orca]: dae vc pode tentar cdrecord -v -speed=4 -dev=/dev/sr0 imagem.iso
<Rudolf> [orca]: ou, direto com o k3b
<[orca]> sim, apareceu aqui o do cdrom e que faço dps?
<[orca]> quero gravar uma imagem com o brasero.
<Rudolf> nao uso brasero
<Rudolf> uso cdrecord no máximo k3b
<omelete> dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/dvd
<omelete> pega info da midia
<[orca]> hmmm
<[orca]> tem como gravar uma imagem com concistencia pelo terminal?
<omelete> dvd?
<Rudolf> [orca]: acabei de dizer
<Rudolf> cdrecord -v -speed=4 -dev=/dev/sr0 imagem.iso
<mwallacesd> E ae galerinha do mal, beleza?
<mwallacesd> =P
<[orca]> hahaha
<[orca]> tarde
<mwallacesd> Uma perguntinha, onde ficam os arquivos temporarios do Firefox no Ubuntu? Estou vendo uma apresentação em flash e quero salvar ela no meu home
<omelete> comando q usava aqui: growisofs -dvd-compat -speed=4 -Z /dev/sr0=caminho.iso
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: não vai rolar
<mwallacesd> Oo ahhh
<mwallacesd> Porque Rudolf ?
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: mas vc pode tentar em algo como ~/.mozilla/firefox/CONTA/Cache
<mwallacesd> Opa
<mwallacesd> vou tentar, é que é tipo um desses flashs bloqueados justamente para que não seja copiado
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: entendo
<[orca]> rudolf: sim mandei o comando gravou e agora como fica o nome do dvd? ainda nao aparece no /media/
<mwallacesd> Olha o que o cara escreveu you'll want to use download helper, flashgot or one of the many download tools for firefox, flash is no longer stored on the /tmp/ directory if that is what you ask; is stored in some kind of limbo in the ram
<mwallacesd> Hahahaha
<[orca]> hey rudolf
<Rudolf> [orca]: mas montou?
<Rudolf> [orca]: df -h aparece algo?
<[orca]> como eu faço pra montr?
<[orca]> novato ainda eu sou.
<[orca]> pera.
<Rudolf> mount /dev/sr0 /media/dvd
<Rudolf> mas /media/dvd, ou qualquer outro ponto de montagem deve existir
<[orca]> como assim existir?
<mwallacesd> E esse flahgot funfa legal?
<Rudolf>  ls /media/dvd                                                                                                                                                         15:19
<Rudolf> ls: impossível acessar /media/dvd: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Rudolf> [orca]: isso é o contrário de existir
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: não 100%
<Rudolf> mwallacesd: mas bem abrangente
<[orca]> nao entendi direito ainda.
<[orca]> aqui so tem flopp0 e flopp
<Rudolf> ou seja, o dvd não existe
<Rudolf> [orca]: ls /mnt
<[orca]> flistou nda
<Rudolf> então não existe
<Rudolf> vc precisa criar
<[orca]> como?
<Rudolf> mkdir
<omelete> acho q é /media msm
<[orca]> ué.
<[orca]> mkdir /mnt/dvd?
<omelete> o /mnt tem tpo q ñ é usado
<OliveiraBorges> Rudolf: desculpa, voltei agora. O endere'co eh pastebin.com/raw.php?i=JlgQzTWm
<[orca]> tou confuso.
<omelete> aliás, nenhum dos dois é usado mais, agora é /run, só na sei como tá no ubuntu
<[orca]> rudolf: droga, quer dizer que eu gravei a imagem mas nao tenho como acessala?
<[orca]> oh...
<[orca]> vou ter que gravar no wndows será?
<[orca]> rudolf:...
<[orca]> oh...
<Rudolf> [orca]: não viaja filhote
<Rudolf> [orca]: pelo amor
<Rudolf> [orca]: mkdir /dev/sr0 /qualquer/porra/de/lugar/que/vc/quiser
<[orca]> como "viaja"?
<Rudolf> omelete: porra mano, se for para falar abelhas nao fala
<Rudolf> omelete: ajude, não atrapalhe
<omelete> Rudolf, ??
<[orca]> aha, impossivel criar.
<OliveiraBorges> Da um olhada ai.  pastebin.com/raw.php?i=JlgQzTWm
<Rudolf> [orca]: root?
<Rudolf> omelete: vc dizer que não é mais usado ajuda? eu ainda uso, tanto /media quanto /mnt
<GTK_Thi> nao tava conseguindo entrar.
<omelete> Rudolf,  vc manda procurar num local q a tempos ñ é usado
<[orca]> rudolf: ok, e dps?
<Rudolf> omelete: nao falei para procurar, ele que estava já procurando. Falei para criar
<Rudolf> omelete: mount /dev/sr0 /onde/vc/criou
<GTK_Thi> qual é o assunto do IRC?
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: aqui? Ubuntu
<GTK_Thi> digo.
<GTK_Thi> qual é a pergunta?
<[orca]> rudolf: hahaha
<[orca]> rudolf: nada, nao montou ou nao sei..
<Rudolf> digite df -h
<[orca]> haha
<[orca]> o diretorio é /dev/sda1 que ta detectando
<[orca]> po agora ficou complicado,.
<NovoDom> boa tarde, seguinte qual placa de video pci-express de 512bits da pro gasto?
<ov3rfl0w> [orca], /dev/sda1 é o dispositivo, seu disco rígido. Você precisa montar agora o seu dispositivo para ler/gravar CD ou DVD, entende?
<Rudolf> [orca]: /dev/sda1 é seu disco do sistema
<ov3rfl0w> [orca], Qual é a versão do seu ubuntu ?
<Guest49318> fala [orca] blz maninho?
<ov3rfl0w> Rudolf, desculpe me intrometer.
<[orca]> 10.10
<Guest49318> vcs recomenda alguma placa de video de 512bits
<[orca]> quem ser? lol
<Guest49318> com saida s-video
<ov3rfl0w> [orca], Já considerou atualizar para a versão 12.04 ?
<[orca]> nao dá.
<[orca]> inacessivel por enquanto
<[orca]> unity
<[orca]> bem, tou penssando em ir pra o trisquel, ele é digamos, mantem o gnomo.
<[orca]> gnome*
<[orca]> bem, acho que vou ter quer que gravar a imagem no rwindows, jeito.
<[orca]> unico jeito.
<ov3rfl0w> [orca], Faça exatamente como Rudolf explicou anteriormente. Abra o terminal, coloque o CD/DVD e digite mount /cdrom ou mount /dev/sr0
<ov3rfl0w> Antes disso, procure ler o /etc/fstab ou /etc/mtab.
<[orca]> humm.
<ov3rfl0w> [orca], Digite cat /etc/fstab
<[orca]> porque sai os nicks assim? gest e um numero?
<ov3rfl0w> [orca], Fez o que acabei de dizer ?
<[orca]> po até que em fim detectou
<[orca]> montou acho.
<[orca]> bem, disco de dvd rw vasil.
<[orca]> isso diz algo né?
<ov3rfl0w> Vazio ? Sim.
<[orca]> legal. e agora?
<[orca]> pode passar o comando dnvo?
<[orca]> agora cabe a mim descobrir onde montou. porque aqui diz vasio e nada a mais.
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkk
<[orca]> rudolf: ah isso q da ser novato lol
<[orca]> tou demorando a entender .
<[orca]> rudolf: bem, se disse este prefixo "dvd rw" onde poderia ficar agora? será que montou em /media/dvd?
<ov3rfl0w> [orca], SImples. Digite mount no terminal.
<ov3rfl0w> Irá aparecer no final.
<[orca]> ok.
<[orca]> tem como gravar pelo brasero? acho ser a melhor auternativa.
<[orca]> vou ver aqui.
<Rudolf> DF -H
<Rudolf> df -h
<[orca]> bem.
<Rudolf> [orca]: df -h tem mostra tudo que tem montado
<[orca]> gravando.
<Rudolf> de novo?
<[orca]> nao, agora ta gravando msm.
<[orca]> naquela hr o dvd nem tinha cido detectado acho
<[orca]> mas, que nome vai ter o dvd? o nome da imagem?
<[orca]> hey
<Rudolf> provavelmente prédefinido por quem criou a imagem
<[orca]> hmmm.
<[orca]> mendigo é? lol
<Rudolf> ?
<Mendigo> eh eu msm... mendigando por aew cm sempre
<[orca]> po eu viciei muds uauauaua
<[orca]> alguém já jogou arkadia aqui? :D
<[orca]> bem, gravou com sucesso, vou reiniciar dps e tentar usar a imagem.
<[orca]> engraçado que nao deu nome aoo disco, mas em fim :O
<[orca]> veremos agora como ficou isso
<[orca]> volto daqui a pouco.
<[orca]> droga
<[orca]> nao ficou bootavel
<[orca]> rudolf: sabe pq?
<[orca]> haha
<[orca]> umph...
<Monarquista> Boa tarde. Alguém usando o Chormium 19 já?!
<italoxp> Monarquista, já saiu?
<italoxp> Monarquista, ta nos repos?
<Monarquista> isiso que queria saber, mas, parece que ainda não...
<Monarquista> to com o 18 do repo
 * Monarquista *isso
<italoxp> idem
<RodrigO23> Fala galerinha
<insano> Boa noite
<insano> Alguém aí já usou abntex?
<RodrigO23> fui ai
<juniorquest> E AI MONARQUISTA BLZ?
<Monarquista> até agora, acredito que sim, to jantando, então, tudo certo!
<Monarquista> :D
<juniorquest> O BLZ.. NAO QUERO TOMAR MUITO SEU TEMPO... SÓ GOSTARIA DE SABER QUAL O PROCEDIMENTO PARA RECEBER EM CASA A ULTIMA VERSÃO DO UBUNTO 12.1 ...
<Monarquista> donwload
<juniorquest> UBUNTU..
<juniorquest> RSR
<Monarquista> ^^
<Monarquista> não tem mais o shipit desde o 11.04
<juniorquest> PORQ TENHO UM SOBRINHO.. QUE GOSTARIA MUITO DE OBTER.. O RUIM É QUE ONDE ELE MORA.. A INTERNET É ORRIVEL.. PARA FAZER O DOWNLOAD.. ELE LEVARIA QUASE UM MES
<juniorquest> A BLZ.. OK ENTAO.. VALEU AI PELA ATENÇÃO
<Monarquista> juniorquest, te site de venda
<Monarquista> ou você poderia baixar e mandar por correspondecia pra ele! :)
<juniorquest> A BLZ.. MINHA MAQUINA ESTA SEM O DRIVE..CD/DVD... MAS BLZ...
<juniorquest> VALEU.. BOM APETITE.
<Monarquista> juniorquest, se quiser... https://www.distribuicoeslinux.com.br/cd/ubuntu.html
<juniorquest> blz.. agradecido ai..
#ubuntu-br 2012-06-15
<Quincas> oi
<Hyuristyle> oi
<[kernel]> ae
<Hyuristyle> iae
<[kernel]> tou no ubuntu 12 virtualizado
<[kernel]> acabei de instalar
<Monarquista> :)
<Monarquista> bem vindo
<[kernel]> AIUEaehAUHEAHU
<Monarquista> ^^
<[kernel]> só pra brincar
<[kernel]> uso o arch
<[kernel]> ;)
<Monarquista> ótimo! :)
<[kernel]> mais eu gosto de ubuntu
<[kernel]> iuaieIEiAUaHIeA ;x
<[kernel]> instalei o debian mais ele sobe minha wireless mais nao scaneia :/
<Monarquista> eu tumbém gosto
<[kernel]> instalei uns firmwares mais nao pegou
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> ja o ubuntu reconheceu de 1
<[kernel]> ;)
<Brener> O Ubuntu 12.10 vem com novos softwares base de hardware. Como por exemplo de Wireless...
<[kernel]> mais o 11.10 era filet tambem
<[kernel]> eu usava ele no netbook
<Hyuristyle> saiu Alpha do 12.10?
<Brener> Ainda não. Ira ser lançado dia 18 de outubro.
<Daekdroom> Alpha 1 já saiu sim.
<Hyuristyle> hum
<Brener> Eu me refiro ao Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal. Ele só será lançado dia 18 de outubro.
<Hyuristyle> li em algum lugar d relance algo sobre... mas ñ me lembro pq ñ olhei mais a fundo...
<Hyuristyle> mas o Alpha então ja saiu?
<Daekdroom> Brener, mas ele se referia ao Alpha ;)
<Brener> Assim, é claro. O Alpha 1 saiu dia 7 desse mês.
<Brener> Mas é uma versão Alfa(Alpha).
<Daekdroom> Ué. Mas ele sabe que é um Alpha.
<Daekdroom> Enfim, não faz diferença discutir isso.
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Daekdroom> Eu tenho o Quantal numa VM aqui e não tem muitas diferenças perceptíveis não.
<Daekdroom> Tem o GCC4.7, a nova Libboost e a transição pro Python3 tá no início, mas que dá pra enxergar mesmo só o novo software updater.
<Brener> Uma versão Alfa quando o software está em fase de construção e testes
<Brener> O Alfa 2 sairá dia 28 de junho.
<Brener> E o primeiro Bera é para o dia 6 de setembro.
<Brener> Beta*
<galvao> boa noite
<Hyuristyle> boa
<galvao> Hyuristyle, uso o ubuntu 12.04 Unity e quero sugerir uma coisa
<Brener> Boa noite Galvão.
<Hyuristyle> opa, diga
<galvao> a minha barra do unity e cheia de programas e quero sugerir que os programas em uso sempre fiquem organizados em cima altomaticamente
<galvao> automaticamente
<galvao> ao abrir um prgrama, o icone imediatamente fique em cima
<galvao> nao sei se expliquei bem
<Hyuristyle> acho q entendi
<Hyuristyle> sempre q vc abrir um programa q não está fixado na barra, ele automaticamente seja atachado no topo da lista?
<galvao> isso e tambem se ele estiver na barra
<galvao> que seja organizado em cima pra facilitar o uso. no meu caso que tenho inumeros programas na barra
<galvao> eu quando abro vou organizanod os que tao em uso em cima
<galvao> mais isso poderia ser automatico, eu acho
<Daekdroom> Eu acho que já vi alguma sugestão acerca disso em algum lugar.
<Daekdroom> Acho que algum bug report.
<galvao> eu era um pouco resistente ao unity mais agora ja nao largo mais. Ta muito bom, mais pequenos detalhes podem ser adicionados
<Brener> Galvão. Você já usou outro ambiente gráfico além do Unity?
<Hyuristyle> voltei, caiu a net
<Monarquista> galvao, boa noite. Eu também gosto do conceito do Unity, mas to gostando e muito do GNOME SHELL Remix 12.04
<galvao> ja. Gnome 2, kde, gnome shell...
<galvao> mais o unity ta blz. a dificuldade que tinha er ao menu lacarte mais coloquei o classicmenu indicator pra facilitar a adaptacao
<galvao> ficou otimo
<Brener> É muito bacana vê usuários Ubuntu preferir o Unity do outros ambientes gráficos.
<galvao> ja testei outros e o unity une funcionalidade e qualidade grafica
<galvao> tive dificuldades no inicil mais ja me adaptei
<galvao> inicio
<Hyuristyle> é, às vezes há uma resistência por puro medo do novo e acomodação
<galvao> o Kde que nunca gostei por achar ele muito confuso
<galvao> muito cheio de informacao
<galvao> o meu pc fica com a tela limpa com o unity. ate o painel e auto ocultasse seria bom tambem
<an0n> Quanto de ram está utilizando o ubuntu 12.04?
<galvao> como se ve isso?
<Brener> Ao termino da inicialização do sistema ele bate de 200 a 24 MB de RAM. Isso pode variar, dependendo o quanto de programa se inicializa junto ao Ubuntu e que ambiente gráfico o usuário utiliza.
<Brener> Você pode ver essas informações em "Monitor de Sistema".
<galvao> blz
<Daekdroom> O meu usa por volta de 600MiB
<Daekdroom> Mas é x64.
<Brener> Assim. Ele ocupa o pouco mais do que a de 32 bits.
<galvao> tenho um acer aspire one 722 amd dual corel c-50
<galvao> e roda bem
<an0n> 1gb de ram é viável?
<galvao> o meu e 2gb
<galvao> tinha um atom com qgb mais o 11.04 nao rodava bem
<Brener> Sim. É viável. Você utiliza Ubuntu an0n?
<galvao> com 1gb
<an0n> Utilizava
<Brener> Qual versão você utilizou?
<an0n> Até eu tentar instalar com pen drive o 12.04 e travar a instalacao
<an0n> chega a carregar mas depois trava
<an0n> utilizei umas quantas
<galvao> an0n, vc instalou particionado com windows 7?
<Brener> Assim. Utilizo o Ubuntu na minha escola. Entretanto é por um HD externo.
<an0n> galvao: não, não utilizo dual boot
<an0n> somente linux
<galvao> ok
<an0n> não entendo o motivo de travar a instalacao
<galvao> o meu e dual boot e trava se desligar e entrar direto pelo ubuntu. primeiro tem que entrar no windows 7 e depois reininciar
<an0n> sempre fiz a instalacao por pen drive e nunca deu problema
<an0n> Alguém tem alguma dica referente ao problema?
<an0n> já verifiquei o md5
<an0n> e está tudo ok
<Brener> Já fiz instalação por pen drive e deu alguns problemas. Mas isso não se repetiu no HD externo. Deu problema na instalação.
<an0n> Chega a carregar a tela do ubuntu, e depois trava
<Brener> No meu, não instalava. Simplesmente dava erro no programa de instalação.
<an0n> O que fazer para corrigir esse problema?
<galvao> uma vez aconteceu coisa parecida e eu fiz um novo download e nao tive problema
<Brener> No meu caso. O problema estava no pen drive. No "criador de disco"(nativo do SO) está tudo OK. O erro era no pen drive.)
<an0n> Sim
<galvao> o meu ubuntu ta todo organizado do meu jeito. (temas, icones, aplicativos...) tem como coloca-lo assim num pendrive para instalar em outro pc como esta?
<Monarquista> galvao, sim
<Monarquista> tera que remosterizar
<galvao> como faço isso?
<Hyuristyle> eu estou tendo problemas com a instalação desd agora... hehe
<galvao> Monarquista, como faco isso?
<Monarquista> galvao, tá na mão... http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1461
<galvao> Monarquista, valeu vou dar uma lida e criar o meu live cd
<Monarquista> :)
<galvao> no site poderia ter a opcao de customizacao do download do ubuntu
<galvao> boa noite a todos  abraço
<galvao> fui
<Joao_W> opa e ai gente
<al4nc4ds> Joao_W, ^^
<Joao_W> e ai al4nc4ds blz rapaz
<an0n> Pessoal alguém pode me ajudar?
<an0n> Pq a instalacao do ubuntu 12.04 trava e com um ubuntu 10,10 por exemplo não trava? Tem algo a ver com bios?
<Hyuristyle> ah maldição
<Hyuristyle> to ficando crazy =x
<Hyuristyle> alguém sabe como resolver o erro de Out Of Range do monitor?
<Hyuristyle> sempre dá
<Hyuristyle> mas eu consegui com sorte entrar no lubuntu
<Hyuristyle> então fico pensando
<Hyuristyle> eu consegui logar algumas vezes, estou logado agora... então pq as vezes não loga?
<Hyuristyle> se é possível uma, me parece ter alguma configuração q permite rodá-lo...
<Hyuristyle> alguma ajuda?
<Hyuristyle> estou há dias nisso
<Brener> Posso lhe ajudar em algo?
<Celso> bom dia
<Psykhe> aeh, talvez, sane minha duvida, alguem tb ja teve problema ao descompactar arquivos rar/zip e os caracteres acentuados ficarem bugados?
<Rudolf> Psykhe: isso não é bug
<Rudolf> Psykhe: é coisa de usuário windows
<Psykhe> aéh, explique...
<Rudolf> Psykhe: conflito de encoding
<Rudolf> Psykhe: vc tem noção de bits?
<Psykhe> 8 bits = 1 byte...;)
<Psykhe> oq tem a ver o problema de encoding com ser user windows ou user lnx?
<Rudolf> Psykhe: vc sabe o que encoding?
<Rudolf> Psykhe: o encoding ISO-8859-1 utilizado no windows conflita com o encoding UTF-8 geralmente utilizado no linux
<Psykhe> se a codificação dos caracteres, utf-8 etc.
<Psykhe> hm...ih?
<Psykhe> solução?
<Rudolf> Psykhe: não acentuar nomes de arquivos
<Psykhe> poxa, as vezes anteriores que tive lnx, nao lembro de ter tido esse tipo de problem...mas..
<Rudolf> Psykhe: é a melhor coisa
<Psykhe> mas se eu pego os files acentuados...como consigo usa-los sem problemas no lnx?
<Psykhe> mudar o encoding?
<Rudolf> sim
<Rudolf> usar o mesmo encoding do arquivo
<Rudolf> ou mudar o nome do arquivo
<Psykhe> talvez so no gerenciador de arquivo/descompactador.
<Psykhe> to vendo aqui o peazip...
<Psykhe> ele tem checkado o utf-8...
<Psykhe> nao sei se eu desmarcar qual ele vai usar, o enconding.
<Psykhe> tenho que testar.
<Rudolf> eu só uso llinha de comando
<Rudolf> desses gráficos não entendo lhufas
<Psykhe> hm...
<Psykhe> linha de comando, tem que mudar o enconding tb ne?
<Psykhe> como tu faz, quando pega o lance desses, via linha de command?
<Rudolf> Psykhe: mudo nome do arquivo
<Psykhe> argh...
<Psykhe> é foida, muitos files, direto isso, muito trampo.:)
<Rudolf> Psykhe: uso awk, gawk, grep
<Rudolf> mudo em lote
<Psykhe> hm, rola nao. argh...
<Psykhe> vlw! :)
<Rudolf> Psykhe: por que mudar meu sistema se o problema é no windows?
<Rudolf> Psykhe: mas vc pode mudar seu encoding para ser igual
<Rudolf> Psykhe: o problema é se começar a receber arquivo UTF-8
<Psykhe> entendo...
<Psykhe> nao nao..
<Psykhe> vou tentar mudar so no compactador...
<Psykhe> para descompactar usando o encoding do windows.
<Rudolf> juuuuuuuuura
<darouca> O Psykhe eu tive o mesmo problema... Mas no Ubuntu 12.04 eu cliquei com o botão direito em cima do arquivo e mandei descompactar aqui e ele mesmo fez a conversão... Algo me diz que eles estão tentando resolver esse problema...
<Psykhe> darouca, hum...estou com o 12.04 64b e o problema existe.
<xGrind> Psykhe: oq houve?
<Geese_Howard> xGrind: encoding
<darouca> Psykhe, Acabei de fazer o teste. Compactei em VM e descompactei no Ubuntu... Foi normal...
<GTK_Thi> como eu reverto as cfgs de som pra original? Pq, estranhamente,no meu usuario do gnome, o som de login nao toca, em outro usuario toca.
<GTK_Thi> tambem a campainha ta outro som.
<GTK_Thi> como eu apago estas cfgs?
<darouca> Psykhe, Isso te ajuda? http://tecnoinformacao.wordpress.com/2011/02/09/codificacao-invalida-problema-com-acentos-em-arquivos-rar/
<fmaf> olá?
<P-Chan> Não estou conseguindo baixar dependencia para compilar pure data extended I can't build puredata extended... why? http://pastebin.com/wPtRppCd
<mall0c> que vontade de dar a bunda
<Geese_Howard> mall0c: heuheiueheuhiueh
<Geese_Howard> mall0c: se vc for mulher, tamos ai
<mall0c> coitado
<mall0c> se fode
<mall0c> deizei minhas sessao ativada aqui os cara me zuaram
<Geese_Howard> mall0c: defina "zuaram"
<mall0c> os kra aqui da empresa mecheram no meu note afff, esqueci de bloquear minha maquina
<mall0c> pior que coloram um macha de wallpaper
<mall0c> tcn
<Geese_Howard> putz
<Geese_Howard> mall0c: mas é windows?
<mall0c> nops
<mall0c> linux
<mall0c> deixei compilando umas coisas aqui e sai
<mall0c> eh fods mano
<mall0c> vo descobrir quem foi ta fudi
<Geese_Howard> falta de educação é foda
 * Monarquista cada baranga abichaiada que se mostra por aqui vez por outra, AFF... 
<le_floripa> boa tarde pessoal,,meu sistema nao esta desligando.
<le_floripa> so desliga no botao..
<le_floripa> so desliga no botao uma dica?
<le_floripa> alguem tem uma dica?
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> le_floripa, Qual erro aparece?
<le_floripa> nenhum so nao desliga...
<sistematico> Agora desligou.
<sistematico> Desligou agora?
<sistematico> heh
<le_floripa> na tela de troca de usuario
<le_floripa> ele vai pra tela de troca de usuario..
<le_floripa> e ai nao desliga de jeito nenhum
<sistematico> Hummm..
<sistematico> le_floripa, Qual sistema operacional? Ubuntu mesmo?
<le_floripa> sim a versao ultima 12.04 lts
<le_floripa> depois que eu atualizei numca mais funcionou...
<Celso> testá logado em alguma tty?
<le_floripa> puts irmao nao sei nem o que e isso...
<Celso> se eu estiver em modo grafico mexendo em uma planilha e em modo texto mexendo por exemplo em um weechat,irssi ou ate mesmo simplesmente logado o meu tb. nao desliga
<le_floripa> aham .. vou tentar ..
<sistematico> hahahahahaha
<sistematico> Celso, Ele não entendeu o que é tty
<sistematico> heh
<Celso> percebi
<Celso> rsrsr
<sistematico> hahaihaeieuaei
<Celso> sistematico: aqui qdo. fecho o weechat ,mas esqueço de fazer logoff e mando desligar pelo modo grafico ele tb. nao desliga
<le_floripa>  nao desligou...
<le_floripa> nem reinicia tb..
<Celso> le_floripa: sua maquina e esses modelos novos ou é antiga?
<Celso> tenho uma velhinha que preciso carregar o modulo apm
<Celso> senao nao desliga
<le_floripa> nova acho com i3 4gb
<Celso> acho esse modelo ja nao deve ter mais esse problema
<le_floripa> sim
<le_floripa> mas como faco esse modulo apm
<Celso> le_floripa: eu acho que nao deve ser isso
<le_floripa> tenho que recom pilar o kernell
<le_floripa> sera:
<Celso> eu daria um modprobe apm
<Celso> depois mandaria desligar pra ver
<Celso> shutdown -h now
<Celso> mas ela desliga mesmo
<Celso> mas minha maquina é um pentium 3
<sistematico> le_floripa, Em último caso: poweroff ou sudo poweroff
<sistematico> Duvido se não vai desligar :)
<Celso> :)
<le_floripa> eata intalando o apm
<sistematico> Ou ainda init 6, se eu não me engano.
<le_floripa> hehehe
<Celso> hehehe
<Celso> ja volto
<sistematico> le_floripa, Digita: groups como seu usuário normal e cola o resultado aqui.
<sistematico> ixi
<sistematico> hahahah
<le_floripa> nao desligou
<le_floripa> vmos denovo
<sistematico> le_floripa, Tenta isso aqui: gpasswd -a [usuario] power
<sistematico> Troca [usuario] pelo seu nome de usuário.
<sistematico> le_floripa, É PC ou Notebook?
<le_floripa> notebook
<sistematico> sudo gpasswd -a le_floripa power
<sistematico> le_floripa, Instalou o Ubuntu 32 ou 64 bits?
<le_floripa> eu  so atualizei ele eu tinha outra versao
<le_floripa> mas acho que e o 32 bits
<sistematico> Fez o que eu te falei?
<le_floripa> sistematico digitei nas lnhas de comandos
<sistematico> le_floripa, Retornou algum erro?
<le_floripa> root@leandro-VPCCW28FJ:/home/leandro# gpasswd -a leandro power
<le_floripa> gpasswd: grupo 'power' não existe em /etc/group
<le_floripa> e isso..
<sistematico> le_floripa, Talvez você precise de um Kernel "Cheat Code".
<le_floripa> iiiiiiiiii
<sistematico> le_floripa, Procure no Google documentação..
<le_floripa> sim
<sistematico> le_floripa, Ubuntu Cheat Codes
<sistematico> Isso que você escreve lá..
<sistematico> le_floripa, Num é difícil não.
<sistematico> le_floripa, noacpi ou acpi=off ou algo assim no arquivo de configuração do grub.
<sistematico> le_floripa, Talvez resolva, eu não tenho certeza não.
<le_floripa> blz ,,,vou tentar daqui a pouco eu dou um retorno vlw...
<le_floripa> e ai sistematico, consegui era bem mais simples que eu imaginava . e que minha esposa usa  a mesma maquina so que ela fica com o usuario visitante e dai
<le_floripa> quando trocade usuario nao fecha aquela sessao o sistama na finaliza
<le_floripa> tenho sempre que entrar la e finalizar primeiro. depois consigo desligar normalmente ..vlw
<linusBD> boa noite
<Brener> Boa noite linusBD
<linusBD> Brener, existe algum meio de eu fazer um dual-boot no Mac?
<linusBD> eu gostaria de usar o Ubuntu nele
<linusBD> mas não queria excluir o OS original
<Brener> Sim
<Brener> linusBD você tem o .iso do Ubuntu?
<Brener> Desculpe a demora.
<linusBD> tenho sim
<linusBD> e não me deve desculpa ; )
<Duvidawifi> pessoal não consigo localisar minha rede wirelles de casa ubunto11
<Duvidawifi> alguem sabe como faço
<Duvidawifi> #riogrande
<Brener> Então linusBD, você pode gravar a imagem(.iso) em um mídia e depois inicializar ele em seu PC. E fazer a instalação.
<linusBD> Brener eu criei um pendrive de boot pelo unetbootin
<linusBD> o MacBook Air não tem driver de CD/DVD
<linusBD> e eu não comprei separadamente
<Brener> Lá na instalação você selecionará a opção em instalar ao lado do windows.
<Brener> A mídia poder seu um pen drive.
<linusBD> hm... ok
<Brener> Como você já tem, pode usar ele.
<linusBD> mas não uso windows
<Brener> Você usa Mac?
<linusBD> sim, sim
<linusBD> uso o Lion
<Brener> OK. Podeŕá da boot pelo seu pen drive e iniciar a instalação.
<Brener> A proceder é o mesmo
<Brener> O MacBook Air tem boor load?
<linusBD> perdão, não sei oq é boor load
<Brener> Você conhece alguma maneira de inicializar seu pen drive antes do Mac Lion
<linusBD> eu _acho_ Brener q se eu pressionar 'Option' na tela de inicialização ele me ofere a opção de escolher o boot
<linusBD> mas oq vc quer dizer, afinal, é q a instalação se dá como em qualquer outro PC, right?
<linusBD> se eu consegui bootar, é só instalar
<Brener> isso, você ira colocar a mídia e segura a tecla C
<Brener> e depois...
<Brener> A instalação é normal
<linusBD> eu não preciso usar o bootcamp pra isso, certo?
<Brener> Sim
<Brener> precisará usar o bootcamp
<Brener> e selecionar o opção EFI boot partition
<Brener> Sabe como proceder com isso?
<Brener> Só para deixar mais mais claro. Sim, você não precisar usar o bootcamp, mas terá que selecionar aopção EFI boot partition
<Brener> Está claro?
<Brener> você DEVE criar uma partição de 200MB (ideial), para EFI BOOT GPT. Essa partição não é o seu /boot, não tem nada haver, essa partição é a área que a EFI vai arrancar o sistema operacional, que esta na sua grande partição estendida e fatiada.
<linusBD> ok
<linusBD> então não preciso usar o bootcamp
<linusBD> vou reiniciar a máquina
<linusBD> pressionar C
<linusBD> e, na tela q aparecerá, vou escolher a opção EFI BOOT GPT
<linusBD> é isso?
<Brener> Não precisa,pois ele é para criar uma area no seu mac para atender sistemas que são instalados em partições
<Brener> Sim, segure o C apois ligar
<Brener> Não é o caso porque o Ubuntu não segue como um WIndows
<Brener> OK?
<linusBD> ok
<ZNC> boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2012-06-16
<RodrigO23> Fala pessoal
<Patricia> ¬¬ upgrade nicks 0.0
<Arcana> XD
<RodrigO23> Arcana como vai
<aako> meu not é 64bits tem como instalar o ubuntu 64? ou so tem pra 32
<RodrigO23> sim
<aako> ?
<Arcana> aako, tem sim so baixar a iso
<RodrigO23> eu uso ubuntu 64bits
<Arcana> oi RodrigO23 tudo otimo
<RodrigO23> e roda muito melhor q o 32
<aako> la na pag inicial que tem a opcao
<RodrigO23> sim
<aako> ok
<aako> abracos
<RodrigO23> mas da pra musa pra 64bits
<RodrigO23> muda
<RodrigO23> fala Monarquista
<aako> ok
<RodrigO23> eu uso o ubuntu num Core 2
<Monarquista> RodrigO23, boa noite meu parente! :D Até, depois jantar aqui! ;)
<RodrigO23> opa vai la Monarquista
<RodrigO23> bom apetite
<RodrigO23> Muito bem Graças Deus
<RodrigO23> Amém
<RodrigO23> pessoal
<RodrigO23> alguem ai usa modem 3g no ubuntu?
<RodrigO23> !ping
<shallwe> boas noites
<RodrigO23> boa noite shallwe
<italoxp> Boa noite, shallwe
<italoxp> Nick... Excêntrico.
<italoxp> Tipo, o cara chama "deveríamos?"
<shallwe> o.O meu nick?
<shallwe> é "vamos lá" :) sempre positivo
<shallwe> baixando ubuntu 12.04 x64 pra testar no note novo que chegou :)
<RodrigO23> Opa
<RodrigO23> Excelente escolha
<shallwe> vi que tem um kernel novo o 3.4 que melhora e muito o drive da intel
<shallwe> acho que é sorte, quando decidi comprar o note vi isso de melhorias da drive d aintel com esse kernel
<RodrigO23> eu uso ele no meu Deskp
<shallwe> e outra coisa foi que eu pedi um i5 2410m que é o primeiro e eles me mandaram um i5 2450m que é quase o último modelo da intel hahaha
<RodrigO23> e  eh estavel, muito estavel
<shallwe> RodrigO23, o 3.4?
<RodrigO23> sim
<shallwe> aa então vou instalar ele
<shallwe> tens placa intel?
<RodrigO23> sim uso ele num Core 2 Duo E7500
<shallwe> aa bom, então estou no rumo certo :)
<RodrigO23> ganhei um Core i3 de presente e ainda nao usei
<shallwe> e tem já o 3.5 que melhora bastante as placas de video da ati
<shallwe> o.O deveria :)
<RodrigO23> sim mas teve um pessoalzinho ai
<shallwe> o meu desktop é um core 2 duo e8200
<RodrigO23> nao me recordo quem seja
<shallwe> aa bom
<RodrigO23> tava reportando bugs com drivers ATI
<shallwe> no meu desktop tenho uma geforce 9500gt
<shallwe> da mais que pro gasto, rodo até meu jogo único e preferido :) nele com graficos tudo no máximo
<RodrigO23> qual
<RodrigO23> quero um pra rodar Point Blank
<RodrigO23> mas nao sei qual pego
<RodrigO23> no mercado livre tem umas 8800 gts por 150 conto
<RodrigO23> meu amigo comprou uma 8400 por 85 reais
<shallwe> e eu cheguei a comprar uma vez uma 8800gt custava uns 700 reais hahaha nem acredito
<shallwe> hoje nao vale um tustão furado
<RodrigO23> Oo
<RodrigO23> vc tem ela ainda?
<shallwe> mas era na época que eu era solteiro e guri :)
<shallwe> ja foi faz tempo
<RodrigO23> Cara 8800 era a TOP DO MILHO
<RodrigO23> kkkkkk
<shallwe> hahaha era sim
<shallwe> rodava tudo
<shallwe> paguei um rim por ela mas eu tinha :)
<RodrigO23> principalmente aquela maldita Fatal1ty
<RodrigO23> que so pq tinha 300 mhz a mais de de clock de memoria
<shallwe> voodoo 3 o.O
<RodrigO23> custava o dobro de uma 8800gt
<shallwe> nem sei se linux tem drive pra voodoo
<shallwe> pior
<RodrigO23> kkk
<RodrigO23> Cara eu queria uma
<RodrigO23> so pra colecionar
<shallwe> pior
<shallwe> esse era a placa :)
<RodrigO23> ahh deixa eu te falar que ridiculo qye eu fiz uma vez
<RodrigO23> comprei uma placa mae SLI
<RodrigO23> e tentei montar um sistema com 2 8600 gts
<RodrigO23> shallwe
<shallwe> bahh sli é fogo
<RodrigO23> vc lembra quanto que custava na epoca as gt 290
<shallwe> era rios de dinheiro
<shallwe> hoje ta 200 pila o.O
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> mano eu lembr uma Original nvidia, não era zogis, nao era xfx, gigabyte
<RodrigO23> nvidia mesmo
<RodrigO23> custava 1600 reais
<shallwe> meu deus isso sim que é loucura
<shallwe> a 8800gt era tão grande que quase não entrou no meu gabinete hahuahua
<shallwe> os ventiladores faziam um barulhão infernal
<RodrigO23> a sua era aquela gx2?
<shallwe> nao lembro
<RodrigO23> tinha uma serie que a galera tava falando no foruns afora
<shallwe> patroa chamando , ja volto ai
<RodrigO23> vai la
<ivanbajr> Bom dia
<ivanbajr> Estou com um problema
<Known_problems> as teclas do brilho da tela no meu notebook, naum funcionam no Ubuntu 10.10.
<ivanbajr> o ubuntu 12.04 só inicializar em modo texto
<ivanbajr> tem solução?
<Known_problems> ivanbajr, desde a sua instalacao, ou depois de algum problema?
<ivanbajr> para inicializar com uma melhor velocidade
<ivanbajr> optei em desativa a inicialização em modo gráfico
<ivanbajr> só que agora o startx
<ivanbajr> não ativa o x
<Known_problems> ivanbajr, reporta algum erro?
<ivanbajr> xauth: error in locking authority file
<ivanbajr> /home/ivanbajr/.Xauthority
<Known_problems> ivanbajr, mude a permissao entao desse arquivo
<Known_problems> ls -l  /home/ivanbajr/.Xauthority
<Known_problems> aparece o que? nas permissoes
<ivanbajr> -rw- - - - - - - 1 root root
<ivanbajr> mudei
<ivanbajr> coloquei 7777
<ivanbajr> agora apareceu
<ivanbajr> erros from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
<Known_problems> digita: sudo chown ivanbajr:ivanbajr  /home/ivanbajr/.Xauthority
<Known_problems> ivanbajr, vc brincando ai num mudou sem querer a permissao de usuarios da sua pasta de usuario /home naum mudou?
<Known_problems> pq para esse aquivo esta com nome e grupo root, alguem mudou. algo ai.
<ivanbajr> vou ver isto
<ivanbajr> meu filho quem sabe
<ivanbajr> bem
<ivanbajr> vou deitar
<ivanbajr> quando ele acordar
<ivanbajr> vou ver isto
<ivanbajr> desde já muito grato
<Guest72468> alguem conhece este erro -> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,96808.0.html
<ov3rfl0w> Guest72468, interessante
<ov3rfl0w> Já li comentários sobre este problema quando do update do sistema.
<ov3rfl0w> Guest72468, digite sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ov3rfl0w> Diga o que aparece.
<Guest72468> ov3rfl0w: la no forum ja esta escrito o que aparece
<Guest72468> ov3rfl0w: sao varias linhas, e melhor vc ver la
<le_floripa> quit
<Celso> bom dia
<[orca]> eae gente
<[orca]> bom dia.
<[orca]> como eu faço pra criar um atalho de um programa, colocar ele na área de trabalho?
<Monarquista> [orca], bom dia.
<MrBoss> [orca], eu faço da seguinte forma, localizo o programa, clico e arrasto.
<[orca]> tipo meu pai, quer que eu crie um atalho pra ele na área de trabalho do team viewer
<Monarquista> tava pesando nisso outro dia...
<Monarquista> MrBoss, bom dia.
<Monarquista> é simples assim?!
<MrBoss> sim
<Monarquista> MrBoss, será que no GNOME SHELL também funciona?!
<MrBoss> tanto para o lançador quanto para área de trabalho.
<MrBoss> Monarquista, creio que sim
<[orca]> pois é.
<[orca]> tipo, ele nao é customisado com terminal e taus, ta iniciando eu tb sou iniciante mas prefiro o terminal :O
<[orca]> acho o terminal mais pratico e taus
<MrBoss> [orca], ta usando o 12.04 ?
<MrBoss> Monarquista, estava pensando em testar o kde.
<[orca]> opa, voltei
<[orca]> nao, uso 10.10 a 12 é inacessivel
<Monarquista> fique a vontade, pois o KDE 4.8 está ótimo!
<[orca]> unity, inacessivel ao menos por enquanto
<Monarquista> [orca], sabe que o 10.10 foi descontinuado já né?!
<[orca]> nao consigo ler nada da tela, nao enchergo...
<MrBoss> Pode usar o 11.10
<[orca]> sei sim, recibi a msg, mais ainda quebra meu galho,.
<[orca]> recebi*
<Monarquista> [orca], por que não o Kubuntu 12.04, ou o Xubuntu 12.04 ou o Lubuntu 12.04...?!
<Monarquista> estão todos ótimos!
<[orca]> é em gnome.
<[orca]> interrogação
<Monarquista> [orca], kde não
<Monarquista> os outros dois são em GTK+
<[orca]> eu tenho que usar um em inteiro gnome.
<[orca]> tou penssando seriamente em migrar pra trisquel
<Monarquista> [orca],  mas qual GNOME!?
<Monarquista> 2 ou 3
<Monarquista> ?
<[orca]> já baixei a imagem vou gravar num cd e vou testar, se gostar... ele é baziado no ubuntu, os pacotes é em deb e taus
<[orca]> tanto faz
<[orca]> bem...
<Monarquista> [orca], por que não tentar o GNOME SHELL Remix
<Monarquista> ?
<[orca]> vou testar.
<Monarquista> to usanod aqui e to muito satisfeito!
<[orca]> assim q tiver um tempinho.
<Monarquista> *usando
<MrBoss> alguém recomenda algum plugin pro xchat que mostre as infos do pc?
<Monarquista> nunca usei isso...
<Monarquista> [orca], http://ubuntu-gs-remix.sourceforge.net/p/home/
<SeuMadruga> Ola
<SeuMadruga> bom dia a todos
<Monarquista> Bom dia.
<[orca]> voltei.
<[orca]> dia
<MrBoss> Emesene ou Pidgin ?
<[orca]> ah, gosto do pidgin uaua
<MrBoss> bom dia
<[orca]> dia
<Monarquista> MrBoss, os meus preferidos são: Pidgin, Empathy e Emesene [sem ordem de importancia]
<[orca]> empat?
<[orca]> nao entendi como meche nele acho
<[orca]> eu gostei do irssi
<[orca]> chanserv?
<[orca]> hahaha
<Kai_Hikari> !list
<Kai_Hikari> ops
<Kai_Hikari> malz
<[orca]> alguém aqui joga mud?
<[orca]> arkadiamud, alguém joga?
<[orca]> monarquista? usa 12.04?
<Monarquista> sim,  http://ubuntu-gs-remix.sourceforge.net/p/home/
<[orca]> mas ele é unity certo? tudo q é em unity o orca nao ler ele fala o nome da janela e "inacessivel"
<Monarquista> [orca], não
<Monarquista> ele é GNOME SHELL 3
<alvaro> Estou com problemas em arquivos de MP3, que pedem um plugin  chamado  "X3 codec", existe algum meio de executar este arquivo  no Ubuntu?
<Monarquista> [orca], http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PCrrmUt2rBc
<[orca]> oh o chanserv voltou :P:P
<[orca]> monarquista? uma coisa que queria perguntar, no youtube, o video vai passando em pedaços, como eu faço pra da replay no mosila?
<le_floripa> alguem usa o compiz ?
<le_floripa> queria saber como fazer para traduzir ele...
<[orca]> monarquista:sabes?
<Monarquista> [orca], 0.o
<Monarquista> não entendi nada
<le_floripa> queria saber se da pra traduzir o gerenciador compiz?
<le_floripa> para portugues
<le_floripa> ontem eu instalei ele ..
<[orca]> monarquista? simples, um video no mosila carregou, como eu dou replay, ver ele de novo.
<[orca]> sem precisar mandar carregar tudo de novo.
<MPolitano> alguém pode me ajudar com o usb do virtualbox????
<[orca]> hmmm
<Monarquista> [orca], clica no mesmo lugar!
<[orca]> como assim? ataulizar a pagina? queria fazer como o internet explorer tipo, ele carrega agente pode pausar, da replay e taus.
<[orca]> monarquisrta: sabes se tem como?
<Monarquista> [orca], não rapaz, só clicar no mesmo botão de player do video
<[orca]> humm, nao entendi mt, que verção do mosila faz isso?
<Monarquista> [orca], presta atenção, quando quiser ver novamente, clica no player do youtube, no botão que inicia o video, só isso
<Monarquista> tendeu?!
<an0n> Alguém já teve esse problema na instalação do ubuntu 12.04 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/995487 e conseguiu resolver?
<[orca]> voltei.
<Fisher> oi
<Hyuristyle> oi
<Kewas> not problem
<Administrador_> Lucas_ecco
<Fisher> hehe
<mauricio> Luan,
<mauricio> o loko
<happyy> mauricio, opa tudo bem?
<Kewas> Opa
<andrehp89> Luan, opa
<Sgt> Mauricio E ai
<Luan> andrehp89, fala tche
<happyy> Administrador__,  bele
<Luan> and
<Luan> andrehp89, boi
<andrehp89> Luan, nononono
<Fisher> q massa
<mauricio> o
<Luan> andrehp89, e tenso
<MatheusMahl> vix vei
<mauricio> kkkkkk
<Fisher> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Luan> viva o windows
<Hyuristyle> o.O
<mauricio> hehehe
<Fisher> HAHAAHHAAHHAAH
<Kewas> oO
<Luan> instalo e recomendo
<Nogrod> http://www.colegioloanda.com.br/galeria/xxxvnc2012.exe
<Nogrod> olha esse aplicativo
<happyy> que legal esse aplicativo
<MatheusMahl> vai nessa
<mauricio> pode creeew
<mauricio> q naao
<mauricio> e4
<mauricio> kopsakopskopaopsk
<Fisher> deve ser o download do windows
<Administrador> ::::
<Known_problems> tenho note sony vaio, e ja instalei os pacote sensors-aplet, i810swith do meu video, acpi-suporte. E nada das tecla de funcao do brilho funcionar!
<Known_problems> farta mais algum pacote?
<happyy> aham
<Hyuristyle> windows maldito killou meu lubuntu do boot x.x
<xGrind> Hyuristyle: grub?
<Hyuristyle> é...
<Hyuristyle> tava em dual boot, reinstalei o WinXP e puff... só inicia o windows direto agr...
<al4nc4ds> alguem saka se existe o kernel de baixa latencia acima de 3.2.23-31-lowlatency ?
<Monarquista> de baixa eu até sei, mas eztamente esse ai não sei...
<Monarquista> al4nc4ds, tenta perguntar lá no ##linux
<al4nc4ds> Monarquista: gringo?
<Monarquista> al4nc4ds, sim
<Monarquista> original.
 * Monarquista rsrsr
<al4nc4ds> ##kernel
<al4nc4ds> + apropriado
<Monarquista> você quem sabe... ;)
<al4nc4ds> so tm ghost la
<Hyuristyle> kernel não é linux, linux é linux
<Hyuristyle> hehe
 * Monarquista ...
 * Hyuristyle ?
<Rudolf>  todo sistema operacional tem kernel
<Hyuristyle> sim, o kernel é o núcleo
<Hyuristyle> sem ele, nada funciona...
<Rudolf> não foi uma pergunta, mas tudo bem
<Maninho> Galera Linux CBA bora reunir dia 16 em CBA fazer um churrasco =)
<Hyuristyle> entendi q não foi uma pergunta...
<Hyuristyle> CBA?
<Maninho> hãm?
<Hyuristyle> onde é CBA?
<Maninho> pqp amigo tu vive donde? cba cuiaba
<Hyuristyle> hum
<Hyuristyle> sakei
<Rudolf> hueheuheiuhe
<Rudolf> Hyuristyle: pessoal bravo por aqui
<Rudolf> Hyuristyle: eu começo
<Rudolf> Hyuristyle: desculpe-me
<Maninho> hauhauhauahu num vejo ninguem nervoso haahuahau
<Rudolf> Maninho: "pqp" não é algo muito simpatico IMHO
<Maninho> po vey nem
<Maninho> faz parte do informal brasileiro pqp
<Rudolf> é
<Maninho> então pqp :P
<Rudolf> a famosa "maá educação" do povo feliz
<Maninho> XD
<Maninho> nada isso nem é pior
<Maninho> o pior é funk
<Maninho> hahahahahaha
<Rudolf> pagode
<Rudolf> "eu quero chu"
<Maninho> po pagode é massa
<Rudolf> futebol
<Maninho> falando em pagodinho, vou abrir uma ceva
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Hyuristyle> essa do "eu quero chu" é pagode?
<Maninho> ¬¬
<Hyuristyle> nuss, nunca tinha sacado =º
<Hyuristyle> sei la
<Maninho> leia como ele falou hahahahha
<Maninho> pagode 1 eu quero chu 2 futebol 3
<Hyuristyle> ah sim...
<Hyuristyle> sakei, listou
<Maninho> =P
<Hyuristyle> e afinal, oq é akilo?
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Maninho> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Hyuristyle> não guento mais isso -.-"
<Hyuristyle> ja não assisto tv pra não me intupir de besteira, ai executam esse ruido mental pelas redondezas de minha pessoa...
<Hyuristyle> ai mata o cidadão...
<Rudolf> Hyuristyle: é
<Rudolf> Hyuristyle: espero do fundo do coração que vc nem precise pegar onibus
<Rudolf> Hyuristyle: para ir trabalhar
<Hyuristyle> infelizmente preciso -.-"
<Rudolf> hehehehe
<Rudolf> entao entende o 'inferno'
<Hyuristyle> é
<Hyuristyle> o pior é q aki é isso d um lado, sertanejo do outro, e funk do outro
<Rudolf> Hyuristyle: RJ?
<Hyuristyle> ñ, SP
<Hyuristyle> não, capital...
<Rudolf> ummm
<Hyuristyle> não capital*
<ribeiro_> olá. será que algum pode me ajudar?
<Hyuristyle> no que pudermos...
<Rudolf> ribeiro_: será que vc pode dizer o problema?
<Rudolf> ribeiro_: sem advinhações
<Rudolf> please!
<ribeiro_> Eu instalei o XFCE no ubuntu, ai quando eu inicio o XFCE, tenho que digitar o comando xfwm4 --replace para que a janela voltei ao normal
<ribeiro_> a janela q inicia no XFCE é a do unit, aquela roxa
<Rudolf> ribeiro_: tentou desativar o unit
<ribeiro_> como faço isso?
<Rudolf> vai saber né
<Rudolf> não uso
<Rudolf> ribeiro_: google it my friend
<Rudolf> how to disable unity
<ribeiro_> o unit virou tipo o gerenciador padrão de janela, mesmo no xfce
<Rudolf> http://www.khattam.info/howto-disable-unity-interface-and-restore-original-interface-in-ubuntu-natty-narwhal-2010-11-28.html
<rsser> oi galera, como eu filtro as mensagens spam no thunderbird?
<rsser> toh apanhando demais
<rsser> ele marca as mensagens como spam, mas não tah aplicando filtro automaticamente
<rsser> eu quero ele exclua as mensagens que ele considera spam
<Rudolf> rsser: rapaz
<Rudolf> rsser: o funcionamento é por learning
<Rudolf> rsser: vc tem que ir marcando o que é spam e ele vai aprendendo
<Rudolf> rsser: não é automágico
<rsser> mas  não funciona, Rudolf
<rsser> jah há tempos que ele sabe o que eh spam
<rsser> e ele não exclui
<rsser> o que tenho que fazer?
<Rudolf> qto tempo?
<Rudolf> ele chega a marcar como spam ou nem isso?
<rsser> há mais de 1 ano
<rsser> sim, ele marca
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<rsser> mas ele não exclui
<Rudolf> se ele marca, acho foi vc que não configurou direito
<rsser> se ele NÃO sabe fazer o serviço direito, quero usar a sugestão dele pra excluir a mensagem
<rsser> Rudolf, então me diga, onde posso entrar pra mexer com essa config?
<rsser> cara, eu não aguento spam
<Rudolf> rsser: nas configurações de spam
<rsser> aquilo já me tira do sério
<Rudolf> ui
<Rudolf> calma loka
<rsser> Rudolf, ainda toh na mesma
<rsser> onde fica a configuração de spams
<rsser> pq no menu ferramentas certamente não é
<Rudolf> contas
<Rudolf> é configurado por contas
<rsser> Rudolf, não tem uma extensão que eu possa instalar pra excluir os spams?
<Rudolf> rsser: sei lá
<Rudolf> rsser: aqui funciona tão bem
<Rudolf> rsser: mas deve ter
<rsser> eu fiz, Rudolf
<Rudolf> fez o que/
<rsser> achei a parada, Rudolf
<rsser> hauehauehauaheuaheuae
<rsser> aqui tava no menu Opções -> guia  Anti-Spam
<rsser> olha que maravilha
<rsser> pq ele não exclui
<rsser> que droga
<rsser> configurei ele marcar mensagens spam como lidas e move-las para a pasta spam
<rsser> a primeira coisa ele fez
<rsser> a segunda não
<rsser> a mais importante ele não faz
<Rudolf> bom, aqui faz
<Rudolf> graças a deus
<Rudolf> mas ja vi não fazer
<Rudolf> deve ser bug
<rsser> deve ser a porcaria do windows
<Rudolf> ah, eh windows?
<Rudolf> nao creio que seja windows
<Rudolf> jah vi acontecer no linux
<Rudolf> va la em ferramentas
<Rudolf> aplicar regra anti-spam nesta pasta
<RodrigO23> Fala pessoal
<RodrigO23> ola Arcana
<al4nc4ds> opa
<al4nc4ds> eeepc@laptop:~$ cat /proc/version
<al4nc4ds> Linux version 3.2.0-23-lowlatency (buildd@roseapple) (gcc version 4.6.3 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.3-1ubuntu4) ) #31-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Wed Apr 11 02:24:03 UTC 2012
<al4nc4ds> very cool
<Rudolf> Linux version 3.4.2-gentoo-asgard (root@perseu) (gcc version 4.6.3 (Gentoo 4.6.3 p1.3, pie-0.5.1) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jun 13 09:10:19 BRT 2012
<Rudolf> more cool
<rsser> Rudolf, entendi  outra coisa
<al4nc4ds> lowlatency
<al4nc4ds> its great@
<Rudolf> al4nc4ds: alredy compiled by me with lowlatency
<al4nc4ds> work audio master
<rsser> eh que eu tenho varias contas de e-mail, que o thunderbird verifica
<Rudolf> rsser: sim
<rsser> agora vi, a config de spam deve ser feita para CADA conta
<Rudolf> rsser: tem que ser configurado cada conta
<rsser> que coisa!
<rsser> merda
<al4nc4ds> Rudolf, bacana
<al4nc4ds> ja usei gentoo
<rsser> eu tenho que voltar aos velhos tempos que eu conseguia configurar o aplicativo milimetricamente
<rsser> o mundo nos tira o tempo de aprender sobre aplicativos
<Rudolf> rsser: hehehe
<Rudolf> rsser: nem me fale
<al4nc4ds> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.0/ChangeLog-3.4.2
<al4nc4ds> =}
<al4nc4ds> rlz
<rsser> al4nc4ds, qdo o kernel linux vai sair dessa versao 3.x.x e ir pra 4.0?
<al4nc4ds> rsser, otima pergunta para o tio linus ^^
<Rudolf> pelor amor de deus
<Rudolf> nao viagem
<Rudolf> qual a real importância em mudar a numeração?
<Rudolf> não é esse o foco
<Rudolf> verifiquem por que mudou de 2 para 3
<Rudolf> depois pensam no 4
<al4nc4ds> Rudolf, eu nao viagei em nada foi pergunta do rsser 0o
<Rudolf> aham!
<rsser> Rudolf, desde quando o homem aprendeu a contar, os números governam o universo!
<Rudolf> rsser: mas governam sob fundamentos
<rsser> nd
<Rudolf> rsser: aleatoriadade não se aplica neste caso
<rsser> o numero 2 esmaga o 1
<rsser> assim, nessa corrida por melhorias, sabemos que o 2 é melhor que 1
<Rudolf> rsser: seus argumentos não me inspiram nem a te responder.
<Rudolf> just keep going!
<rsser> mas não era para ter uma resposta mesmo, Rudolf
<rsser> thank you
<rsser> for your advices, Rudolf
#ubuntu-br 2012-06-17
<KlausPactus> olá!
<KlausPactus> olá!
<Hyuristyle> olá
<Dead_Thinker> Opa :)
<c0de_universal> olá pessoal
<Hyuristyle> olá
<chelogui> Não consigo instalar o Opera no meu Ubuntu 12.04
<chelogui> baixei e instalei, mas quando clico pra iniciar ele apenas fecha e não abre o navegador
<Hyuristyle> ta rodando do live?
<chelogui> NÃO
<chelogui> tá instalado normalmente na minha máquina
<chelogui> já sou usuário do ubuntu a anos...
<Hyuristyle> tive esse problema no lubuntu esses dias
<Hyuristyle> mas foi no live
<chelogui> pois é...
<murilos> Olá
<murilos> Alguem ai?
<murilos> Ninguem?
<Hyuristyle> olá
<Dead_Thinker> opa
<murilos> Hyuristyle, Ola
<murilos> Dead_Thinker, Ola
<murilos> KK
<murilos> tava apanahnado para entrar no Irc
<murilos> nao consegui no wins, ai tive que subir a vm para usar o Xcat no linux e conseguir
<murilos> =/
<murilos> Noobada
<Dead_Thinker> hehe
<Hyuristyle> eita
<Dead_Thinker> murilos, tem xchat pra windows tb
<murilos> Eu sei, ams sei la
<murilos> nesse eu assisti na aula como fazia
<murilos> e consegui montar
<murilos> Voces trabalham na area?
<Hyuristyle> tem versões web d chats irc tbm...
<Hyuristyle> fora programas
<murilos> Eu usava para me conectar em outro canal o webchat
<murilos> mas era so para um tipo de server
<murilos> e queria aprender geral e tal
<murilos> mas consegui aqui
<Dead_Thinker> murilos, eu trabalho com TI sim
<murilos> Entao
<murilos> Eu tenho 20 anos
<Hyuristyle> eu só fico no meio
<Hyuristyle> nada profissional fixo ainda
<murilos> To no 3 ano (5 semestre de eng. da computaçao) e no 3 semestre de Tecnico em redes
<murilos> nao trabalho em TI ainda, mas no começo do ano que vem, acredito que vou começar
<murilos> Dead_Thinker, E entao, o que me diz da area? trabalha em Sp, ou regiao?
<Dead_Thinker> murilos, não, trabalho no CE hehe :P
<murilos> ahh sim
<Dead_Thinker> murilos, cara, eu gosto bastante, trabalho com desenvolvimento web há uns 5+ anos
<murilos> ah sim
<Dead_Thinker> murilos, não me imagino fazendo outra coisa
<murilos> Pho, Asp.net?
<murilos> php*
<Dead_Thinker> Começei com ASP, depois Java e PHP e agora C#
<Dead_Thinker> e vbScript/Javascript
<Dead_Thinker> Prefiro plataformas opensource:P
<Dead_Thinker> mas nem sempre podemos escolher hehe
<murilos> ah sim...
<KlausPactus> eu tenho uma geforce 8600 GT e nas propriedades do sistema continua constando como desconhecido isso é normal ?
<KlausPactus> é ubuntu 12
<murilos> Hum, drivers Nvidia  sao um problema em ubuntus
<Monarquista> AMD são muito mais...
<murilos> Dead_Thinker,  Entao, eu tambem gosto muito de programaçao, mas gosto mais de programaçao envolvendo Desktop como C# e Delphi
<Hyuristyle> será q adicionando o Adicional Drivers não resolve?
<murilos> Dead_Thinker, Nao sou muito bom em 'aplicaçoes web' o que eu faço nao combina sabe as cores e tudo mais, fora que nas aulas de html que tive
<Dead_Thinker> murilos, sei, eu mechi um pouco com Delphi e java desktop na faculdade e em casa, achei bacana, mas prefiro dev web
<murilos>  Dead_Thinker  eram muito fraquinhas e ensinaram muito mal como Dreamweaver que era uma confusao
<murilos> Voce usa alguma Ide, ou algo assim para fazer paginas com Html?
<Dead_Thinker> murilos, hehe, sei, entendo perfeitamente, mas raramente programadores fazem também a parte de design bem
<Dead_Thinker> murilos, pra interface, dependendo do caso, o layout pode ser fornecido ou agente desenvolve, no último caso costumamos usar frameworks que facilitam essa geração, pra não nos preocuparmos com zilhoes de coisas
<Dead_Thinker> murilos, tipo o ExtJS
<murilos> Mas, voce programa ou cuida da parte de 'design'?
<Dead_Thinker> murilos, eu programo
<murilos> !g extjs
<murilos> Mas a interface, ela e tipo desenhada? como se fosse um visual studio ou algo do tipo
<Hyuristyle> é KlausPactus, como não tenho placa NVidia nem sei como te ajudar mais... =/
<murilos> ou soa na base das Divs e tags de html?
<KlausPactus> eu to tentando dar um jeito aqui xD
<KlausPactus> mas valeus mano!
<Hyuristyle> ve se alguem consegue te ajudar por aqui q com certeza tem mais gente com mais experiencia q eu
<Hyuristyle> tranquilo, to sempre ae
<Dead_Thinker> murilos, no caso do ExtJS, ele é um framework javascript componentizado, onde você programa em javascript  e ele gera a interface pra ti, resultando em HTML, CSS, etc.
<Dead_Thinker> murilos, ele tem uma ferramenta paga, pra drag and drop
<murilos> KlausPactus, Veja isso http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,94886.0.html
<Dead_Thinker> murilos, mas dá pra trabalhar tranquilo só com codificação, pois são basicamente painéis, onde colocamos componentes e outro, campos de texto, botões, etc.
<murilos> Dead_Thinker, Vou ver
<murilos> Tem amis alugma outra que usa?
<KlausPactus> vish
<KlausPactus> a solucao vai ser mudar do 12 pro 11 mesmo ?
<Dead_Thinker> murilos, pra interface? Hum, é basicamente isso, as vezes pra gráficos uso umas libs PHP, e pra relatórios as vezes integro com iReport/JasperReports pra facilitar o desenho das páginas dos relatórios
<murilos> ao sei
<murilos> KlausPactus, Nao sei
<murilos> KlausPactus, tenta procurar mais la cara
<Dead_Thinker> murilos, olha os exemplos http://www.sencha.com/products/extjs/examples/
<murilos> tu acha
<KlausPactus> blz
<Hyuristyle> é, os fóruns são valiosos
<murilos> Nvidia é realmente problematico com o Linux
<murilos> Mas como pretendo usar ele so como profissionalmente, nada de games com ele entao vai
<murilos> Dead_Thinker, Entao o.o
<murilos> Dead_Thinker, Eu tava vendo... muito bom
<Hyuristyle> profissionalmente tbm...
<murilos> Dead_Thinker, era o que eu precisava talvez kkk
<Hyuristyle> produção 3D é GPU no crânio... hehe
<murilos> Hyuristyle, Sim , claro mas, minha area nao é design ou algo assim, sou um programador, gosto bastante de logico
<Dead_Thinker> murilos, hehe, eu acho ele bacana, mas no começo pode ser complicado. No trampo uma galera novata não tá gostando, acha ele complexo e custoso pra desenvolver.
<KlausPactus> o meu problema é que eu quero linux pra jogar
<murilos> Hyuristyle, Mas velho na boa se perguntarem para mim o que combina com rosa eu alo Vaso kkk
<KlausPactus> xD
<murilos> Dead_Thinker, mas é lIndo *-*
<Dead_Thinker> murilos, mas é de cada um. E cá entre nós, eu acho essa galera do .NET meio mané, só quer usar as coisas 100% integradas com o Visual Studio, Silverlight etc.
<murilos> Dead_Thinker, visual Studio é uma IDE que da uma mao na roda , sinceramente montando o layout e tudo, eo debbug dele é perfeito
<Hyuristyle> murilos: não compreendi... vide blender institute
<murilos> Só na parte quando voce programa usando treaths que eu acho que deixa a desejar
<murilos> Montando o Layoyut no C#
<murilos> so arrastar botao  e profit... está pronto, da dois clicks, e entra no evento ja, ajuda muito ainda mais iniciante
<murilos> Blender insitute
<murilos> vou procurar
<Hyuristyle> entre outros
<Dead_Thinker> murilos, vou indo, boa noite
<murilos> ja
<murilos> ?
<murilos> vai la
<murilos> te espero encontrar denovo
<murilos> masis alguma framework ou algo que ajude na
<murilos> Layout de sites?
<Dead_Thinker> murilos, blz :) Estamos ai qq coisa
<murilos> Fabricaçao?
<murilos> diz so o nome que eu procuro ai
<Dead_Thinker> murilos, cara, o que tenho mais contato é ele.
<murilos> Beleza
<Dead_Thinker> murilos, mas dá uma olhada no Flex e Silverlight
<murilos> valeu pela Ajuda ai
<Dead_Thinker> murilos, :)
<murilos> Dead_Thinker, :)
<Hyuristyle> Flex é Open, certo?
<Dead_Thinker> Hyuristyle, sim
<Dead_Thinker> Hyuristyle, a IDE da Adobe que é muito boa e quase necessária é que é paga hehe
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Hyuristyle> pois é
<Hyuristyle> te pegam de todos os lados...
<Hyuristyle> e no mau sentido...
<murilos> Qual ide?
<murilos> Sou meio noob em 'design'  e dev Web
<murilos> Sry
<Hyuristyle> Flash
<murilos> Ahh sim
<Hyuristyle> Flex é uma versão open
<Hyuristyle> sdk
<murilos> MAS ele roda em Html5
<murilos> Ou precisa de Algum plugin?
<Hyuristyle> é o sdk
<Hyuristyle> pra vc desenvolver em cima
<murilos> Entedi
<Hyuristyle> agr não entendo pq a adobe continua direcionando o flash pra web =s
<murilos> entendi
<Hyuristyle> quer sugar ao maximo
<murilos> desculpe o monte de perguntas
<Hyuristyle> tranks...
<Hyuristyle> eles ja estão desenvolvendo um programa pra html5
<murilos> Eles(adobe)?
<Hyuristyle> alias, ja ta pronto...
<Hyuristyle> é
<murilos> tu tambem é dev web?
<Hyuristyle> o Adobe Edge, aliás, não sei pq ñ saiu no CS6
<KlausPactus> como que eu instalo o java no chrome ?
<murilos> do Ubuntu
<murilos> ou win7?
<murilos> ja venho um minuto
<Hyuristyle> eu sou dev web, mas não profissionalmente
<Hyuristyle> KlausPactus: o java é meio universal
<Hyuristyle> instalando ele funfa em qualquer browser q o suporte
<Hyuristyle> mas acho q ja vem... não?(me corrijam)
<Hyuristyle> ja testou alguma pagina java?
<KlausPactus> eu instalei o java pela central de programas
<KlausPactus> é por la mesmo né ?
<Hyuristyle> ja é
<Hyuristyle> instala e faz o teste
<klauspactus> é nao funfou n
<klauspactus> mesmo depois de ter reiniciado o navegador
<Augusto> Oi
<Augusto> tem alguem online?
<chelogui> Opa Augusto
<chelogui> eu estou
<Augusto> como que eu faço para pedir o dvd ou cd do ubuntu em casa?
<chelogui> eita...
<chelogui> não sei... sempre baixo do site
<Augusto> tpw
<Hyuristyle> Augusto: não tem mais esse programa
<Hyuristyle> foi cancelado há algumas versões
<Augusto> vc sabe como que eu deixo o ubuntu mas seguro
<Hyuristyle> só baixando mesmo
<Hyuristyle> colocando uma senha de aministrador xD
<Augusto> pois estou querendo cria um site no ubuntu
<Augusto> eu li sobre DoS
<Hyuristyle> tem alguns Firewalls
<Augusto> DDoS
<Monarquista> Augusto, http://www.tecdicas.com/2011/05/dicas-para-deixar-o-ubuntu-seguro.html
<Augusto> opa vlw
<Augusto> tem q baixar o apache2
<Augusto> php5
<Augusto> mysql
<Augusto> phpmyadmin
<Augusto> so isso neh
<Hyuristyle> v ai questão de Firewall tbm
<Augusto> ok
<Hyuristyle> sistemas de negação de tráfico elevado
<Hyuristyle> oq der
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Augusto> neste blog
<Hyuristyle> só não sobreponha varios programas do mesmo tipo
<Hyuristyle> tipo 2 firewalls
<Augusto> tecdicas.com
<Hyuristyle> antivirus, etc
<Augusto> tem antivirus para ubuntu
<Augusto> kkkkkkkkk, nao sabia
<Hyuristyle> opa, qualquer sistema
<Hyuristyle> só não se usa muito, creio eu...
<Hyuristyle> não é muito necessário =D
<Augusto> tu ta neste momento usando ubuntu
<Hyuristyle> é mais pra users desavisados q saem abrindo tudo sem saber
<Hyuristyle> não
<Augusto> mas ja usou
<Hyuristyle> sim
<Hyuristyle> claro
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Augusto> estava olhando sobre servidor de tibia
<Hyuristyle> ubuntu, lubuntu, bodhi, fedora lxde, puppy, debian, kurumin(faz muito tempo)
<Augusto> me disseram que no ubuntu e muito bom
<Hyuristyle> hum
<Augusto> ainda mas com site
<Augusto> dizem que e muito seguro
<Augusto> estou querendo ver
<Hyuristyle> veja
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Augusto> pq no windows ja mexi
<Hyuristyle> pega o Ubuntu Server
<Augusto> gosto mesmo e de fuçar
<Hyuristyle> creio q deva ser melhor
<Augusto> e claro que nao e em portugues
<murilos> Voltei
<Hyuristyle> Augusto: oq ñ é em portugues?
<Augusto> o ubuntu server
<Hyuristyle> hum
<Augusto> eh?
<Hyuristyle> ja tem os esquemas do ingles?
<Hyuristyle> não sei
<Augusto> sim
<Augusto> gosto muito de programar
<Augusto> mas e claro que ainda sou iniciante
<murilos> Eu fisz meu tecnico , todo usando o ubunto server
<murilos> e vou te falar o putty é uma mao na roda
<Augusto> estou aqui limpando meu hd
<Augusto> para poder colocar ele
<murilos> mas tipo..
<murilos> Colocar em casa?
<Augusto> por enquanto sim
<Augusto> para poder aprender
<murilos> Nem vira colocar em casa
<murilos> Para aprender tu tem que colocar em uma VM
<murilos> ai voce pode ver os Howto na internet e ir digitando pelo putty e tudo mais
<Augusto> isso pq estou querendo muito fazer engenharia da computação
<Augusto> e estou querendo aprender mas sobre c+
<Augusto> a programar
<Augusto> e nada melhor do que linux
<Augusto> me disseram
<murilos> Eu faço
<murilos> eng da Computaçao
<murilos> Terceiro ano
<Augusto> tem muita programação?
<Augusto> em c e java?
<murilos> eu tive C++ no primeiro ano
<murilos> c# no 2
<murilos> MAs aprendia  programar mesmo no tecnico em redes de computadores
<Augusto> um curso tecno?
<murilos> antes de fazer o tecnico eu até bomebei em uma materia de programaçao, depois do tecnico sou um dosmelhoresda sala, minha menor nota em programaçao foi 9.5
<murilos> Isso curso tecnico
<murilos> Claro depois do tecnico
<murilos> fiz no senai
<murilos> Pelo menos aqui em santos
<murilos> ele ṕe otimo
<Augusto> quanto tempo?
<murilos> entao
<murilos> a programaçao eu aprendi no 1 semestre , e nao vi mais, pq é um tecnico em redes, nao em programaçao
<murilos> mas o curso tem duraçao de 2 anos
<murilos> evoce sai como tecnico
<murilos> e com o registro no crea
<Augusto> uai mas crea nao seria Conselho regional Engenharia e Agronomia?
<murilos> Isso
<murilos> mas tecnico tmabem entra nisso
<murilos> alguns cusos tecnicos é claro
<Augusto> serio q massa
<Augusto> blz entao vc poderia me tirar uma duvida?
<murilos> Fale ai
<Augusto> o crea paga neh?
<murilos> Voce paga para se registrar no crea, e tem que ter pagar anualmente, como um engenheiro
<Augusto> mensal ou anual
<murilos> mas o curso tecnico em si, é gratuito
<murilos> mas nao terminei o tecnico ainda
<murilos> terminoesse ano
<Augusto> poise ai quando vc forma tem q dar a entrada la no crea
<Augusto> q vai receber o seu numero neh
<murilos> Isso
<murilos> mas nao é obrigatorio
<murilos> vocve so ganha a possibilidade de se registrar, entende
<Augusto> e o que eu gostaria de saber quanto fica isso tudo
<Augusto> ae depois como q eh mensal ou anula
<Augusto> ou os 2
<murilos> Anual
<murilos> Nao é muito caro
<murilos> menos de 200 reais por ano acho
<Augusto> mas a papelada de abertura tbm e paga
<Augusto> quando vc começou a programar
<Augusto> a melhor dizendo a mexer com pc
<Augusto> melhor dizendo a fazer engenharia da computação
<Augusto> ?
<Augusto> pq estou muito em duvida em fazer ciencias da computaçao
<MrBoss> murilos, téc com registro no crea né gratuito não.
<MrBoss> o registro do téc deve ser uns 200 no máx.
<Augusto> mas pode ser no crea
<Augusto> ?
<Augusto> MrBoss
<MrBoss> nível técnico ?
<MrBoss> sim
<Augusto> nao sabia
<MrBoss> trabalho com um eletro técnico ele tem registro no crea.
<Augusto> tu faz qual curso
<MrBoss> ele pode até fazer projeto elétrico até 350kva se não me engano.
<MrBoss> Augusto, sou engenheiro civil
<MrBoss> ja volto
<Augusto> ok
<MrBoss> opa
<Augusto> no caso vc faz engenharia civil
<MrBoss> já formei
<Augusto> programaçao e teu hobbin?
<MrBoss> programo coisas pessoais.
<Augusto> a soh
<MrBoss> e vc?
<Augusto> pq estou com duvida entre engenharia da computaçao ou ciencias da computação
<Augusto> e gostaria de saber
<Augusto> qual deles tem mas chance de ganhar dinheiro
<Augusto> e a programar q o q eu gosto de fazer
<MrBoss> eu optaria por engenharia de computação.
<MrBoss> entretanto o que vc pode fazer é pegar a grade um curso e comparar com o outro
<MrBoss> ver a carga horária
<murilos> voltei
<Augusto> pois estou quase terminando
<murilos> Como MrBoss ?
<Augusto> e nao gostaria de perder tempo
<murilos> MrBoss> murilos, téc com registro no crea né gratuito não.
<MrBoss> técnicos podem ter registros no CREA, mas não é gratuito não.
<murilos> O curso que eu faço é sim
<murilos> mas o registro nao
<MrBoss> assim
<MrBoss> o curso pode ser gratuito mas o registro é anual.
<murilos> Sim
<murilos> Sim
<murilos> Acho que foi isso que disse
<MrBoss> sim.
<murilos> Curso Engenheria da Computaçao
<murilos> E faço tecnico Tambem
<murilos> em redes
<Augusto> poise cara
<MrBoss> senai?
<murilos> Isso
<murilos> senai
<murilos> em santos
<murilos> sp
<Augusto> engenharia da computaçao ou ciencias da computação?
<murilos> Engenharia
<MrBoss> sou engenheiro do SESI, líder técnico de manutenção para as escolas.
<Augusto> qual deles tem mas chance de ganhar dinheiro
<murilos> Nao sei kk
<murilos> Nao sei kkdepende de voce
<murilos> da Aonde Boss?
<murilos> Santos?
<murilos> Sp?
<MrBoss> Salvador Bahia
<murilos> ahh sim
<murilos> Longe
<MrBoss> verdade
<murilos> Dizem
<murilos> que Banco de dados
<murilos> ganha-se bem
<murilos> mas depende de voce
<MrBoss> eu gostaria de fazer um curso na área de TI, provavelmente em Engenharia da computação
<Augusto> e isso tem em engenharia
<murilos> a unica coisa que posso dizer, é que no tecnico, eu aprendi mais do que na faculdade, tanto em programaçao , como qualquer outra materia relacionada
<murilos> Por que nao faz uma pos?
<murilos> Ou algo assim em TI:?
<murilos> Apesar que Civil...
<murilos> Nao tem muito haver
<murilos> Apesar que se voce fizer alguns softwares apra civil, pode ganhar uma grana
<Augusto> tenho um primo q e formado em ciencias e ele trabalha no imetro
<Augusto> ganha bem
<Augusto> ae que eu fico na duvida entre
<Augusto> ciencias e engenharia
<murilos> Entao... Acho que engenharia > ciencia, tanto em carga horaria como dificuldade
<Augusto> ele começou la com um cargo medio ae fez pos e chegou a top
<murilos> agora, uma empresa que contrata um Cientista da comp, tambem contrata um formado em engenharia da compt
<Augusto> tem isso neh
<murilos> o que ´e o top?
<murilos> quanto ganha?
<murilos> Ciencias voce estuda
<murilos> 4 anos
<murilos> eng estuda 5
<murilos> mas eng é mto mai dificil tambem
<murilos> Mas acredito que , so pelo nome, de engenheiro, se tenha mais peso na hora de por no curriculo e afins
<Augusto> o que vc achou mas dificil em eng programaçao, calculo
<Augusto> o q foi?
<murilos> Caluclo kk
<murilos> calculo, fisica, Mec Flu
<murilos> eletromag
<murilos> Vishh
<Augusto> mas programaçao em si
<Augusto> nao foi?
<Augusto> uahdusahduah
<murilos> programaçao eu faço a minha prova, a do meu amigo e ainda sou o primeiro a siar
<murilos> programaço eu aprendi no tecnico
<murilos> antes do tecnico era dificil, depois dele, minha nota mais baixa foi 9.5 pq esqueci de mudar nome de uma pasta para o numero de matricula ¬¬
<Augusto> mas cara isso fica muito pesado para estudar nao?
<Augusto> curso tecno mas facul?
<murilos> fica, um pouco
<murilos> mas da para fazer
<murilos> mas se for começar
<murilos> começa os dois juntos
<murilos> eu comecei no segundo ano
<murilos> mas o ideal é começar junto
<murilos> pois tu vai ficar muito melhor do que qualqer um da sala
<murilos> e nao vai precisar estudar apra a prova
<murilos> ai compensa um pouco
<Augusto> mas cara tem q arrumar um trabalho
<Augusto> em algum periodo
<Augusto> pq achei engenharia aqui noturno
<Augusto> imagina se eu faço curso tecno
<MrBoss> murilos, estou planejando realizar uma outra pós.
<Augusto> so meio periodo
<murilos> Entao
<murilos> faz
<murilos> eng a noite
<murilos> e  tecnico a tarde
<murilos> mas ai tu nao consegue emprego
<murilos> ai em epoca de prova tu falta no tecnico
<murilos> que é sussa
<murilos> hje em dia, eu programa até minha calculadora Hp 50g, teve uma prova de calculo numerico, que eu fiz toda usando program na calculadora
<murilos> fiz a provasem apagar uma linha
<Augusto> estava pensando nisso
<Augusto> em invistir nos estudos mas
<Augusto> seria bom se eu fizer site nao
<MrBoss> murilos, www.hpcalc.org
<Augusto> ou programs
<Augusto> para poder pagar a facul
<MrBoss> tem diversos programas pra ela.
<murilos> Isso
<murilos> mas eu programo ela
<murilos> em UserRpl, entrando dados, e saindo as contas+resultados
<murilos> ai na hora d aprova é so preencher
<murilos> tem como alguem te bancar?
<murilos> no minimo 2 anos?
<Augusto> qual a faculdade q vc faz
<murilos> Pq voce nao vai achar emprego no começo da facul...
<murilos> depois do 3 ano tua té acha mas no começo é foda
<murilos> eu faço
<Augusto> tem... mas cara eu to querendo fazer isso sozim
<murilos> Unisanta, em santos
<murilos> Tu tem que por na cabela uma coisa
<murilos> tu tem 17 pelo jeito
<Augusto> 19
<Augusto> entrei tarde na escola
<murilos> 19
<murilos> ah sim
<murilos> termina agora colegial?
<Augusto> sim
<Augusto> esse ano
<Augusto> e nao quero perder tempo
<murilos> Entao, epoca apra tu estudar é agora
<murilos> depiois de formado, tu nao consegue fazer tecnico
<murilos> e eu pelo menos
<murilos> aprendia  programar , no tecnico
<murilos> o resto foi treino e pratica, mas a logica, a faculdade nao conseguiu ensinar
<murilos> nao so eu
<Augusto> entao vc me recomenda a fazer tecno agora no meio do ano
<murilos> tem mais 3 pessoas que fizeram tecnico
<murilos> e tambem tem o mesmo desempenhonas provas
<murilos> claro que tem gente que faz, e vai mal tambem... mas é caso especifico, se tu for bom em logica, gosta disso voce vai bem
<murilos> Entao
<murilos> Qto antes melhor cara
<murilos> Pega um senai que eua cho que é um excelente tecnico e faz
<murilos> ai tu ja vai entrar na facul sabendo programar
<Augusto> pq eu to morando em catalao
<murilos> e vai arregaçar nas materias de programaçao
<Augusto> meu pai mora em goiania
<murilos> onde é catalao?
<Augusto> perto de uberlandia
<murilos> tem senai ai?
<murilos> passa link
<Augusto_> voltei
<Augusto_> o chat nao tava escrevendo
<Augusto_> :/
<Augusto_> tbm pensei em fazer em uberlandia
<Augusto_> pq aqui em catalao eu moro com meu irmao
<Augusto_> que tbm trabalha
<Augusto_> eu e ele
<Augusto_> estudo a noite
<Augusto_> e trabalho de dia
<murilos> ah sim
<Augusto_> tpw queria me formar por minha cota
<murilos> http://www.senaigo.com.br/site/
<Augusto_> saca
<murilos> Ve ai
<murilos> Escolas Senais
<murilos> Ou entao
<murilos> vai nesse link
<murilos> Escolha um tipo de pesquisa:
<murilos> e la encima
<murilos> coloca
<murilos> Modalidade e epois qualificaçao profissional
<murilos> vishh
<murilos> sudo su
<murilos> ai tu ve o curso que te interessa
<Augusto_> sudo su
<Augusto_> e comando em ubuntu
<Augusto_> neh
<Augusto_> ?
<Augusto_> qual e o nome do q vc faz?
<Augusto_> tecnico em redes de computadores
<Augusto_> Instalador e Reparador de Redes de Computadores
<Augusto_> 	Administrador de Redes de Computadores
<Augusto_> 	Administração de Redes de Computadores
<murilos> tem
<murilos> tencino
<murilos> em programaçao
<murilos> logo abaixo
<Augusto_> 	Administrador de Redes de Computadores  Onde encontrar:  	 Escola Senai Catalão
<murilos> Eu faço tecnico em redes
<OliveiraBorges> Quando eu dou um reinstall do linux-image , ele baixa algum arquivo ou resinstala apartir de um arquivo local ?
<murilos> nele tem Programaçao, redes, servidores wins , servidores Linux, manutençao, banco de dados, infraestrutura
<murilos> mas acharia mais interessante se fosse so programaçao
<Augusto_> me desculpa mas nao tem :(
<murilos> tem sim po
<Augusto_> 	Tecnologia em Redes de Computadores
<murilos> ah é
<murilos> voce tinha quebotar em
<Augusto_> formaçao
<murilos> Habilitação profissional
<Augusto_> Formação de Tecnologos
<Augusto_> uahduhduas
<OliveiraBorges> vc tem qts anos murilo ?
<Augusto_> Tecnologia em Redes de Computadores  Onde encontrar:  	 Faculdade De Tecnologia Senai De Desenvolvimento Gerencial  	 Rua 227-a - Nº 95, St. Leste Universitário cep 74.610-155 - Goiânia - Go telefone: (62)3269-1200
<murilos> 20
<murilos> !pastebin
<OliveiraBorges> ja estuda info ?
<murilos> 3 ano de eng da coompt, e 3 semestre no tecnico em redes
<murilos> 5 semetre na eng da computaçao
<OliveiraBorges> o que vc viu em engenharia nao foi o suficiente pra vc nao precisar fazer o tecnico ?
<murilos> Nao,
<murilos> o tecnico, ensina bem mais que na facul
<murilos> pelo menos nas areas de ti
<OliveiraBorges> eu fiz CC
<murilos> maior carga horaria, 100 pratica e tudo mais
<murilos> Ja concluiu?
<murilos> ou ta fazendo
<OliveiraBorges> ja conclui
<OliveiraBorges> nao tem nada que eu precisava ver no tecnico
<murilos> Aprendeu tudo que precisava na faul?
<murilos> Será?
<murilos> teve servidor wins
<murilos> Servidor linux?
<murilos> Infrastrutra?
<murilos> banco de dados
<murilos> Logica de programaçao?
<OliveiraBorges> claro
<OliveiraBorges> Ciencia da Computacao 'e completo
<murilos> ahh ams a carga horaria é maior
<murilos> faz programas Client-servidor?
<murilos> Usando trheads
<OliveiraBorges> eu nao faco
<murilos> winsocks?
<OliveiraBorges> isso nao ensina na faculdade, rs
<murilos> kk
<murilos> Pois é
<murilos> eu faço kk
<OliveiraBorges> mas nada que o google ensine
<murilos> nao ensina no tecni, ams eu fui fazer iniciaçao cientifica e foi o professor dot ecnico que ensinou
<OliveiraBorges> la eles ensinam vc a aprender
<murilos> nada threads e clint servidor é dificil pacas
<Augusto_> carai meu sonho 2 cara q faz os curso no qual tenho duvida
<Augusto_> cc e eng da computaçao
<murilos> é que engenharia
<murilos> tem bastante fisica
<murilos> calculo
<murilos> e tal
<OliveiraBorges> hoje, nao tem nada que o google , foruns , IRC ensinem
<murilos> ai acaba nao tendo tanto TI
<OliveiraBorges> Eu comecei a ter intresse por servidors linux agora (1 mes)
<OliveiraBorges> ja aprendi bastatne
<Augusto_> o q seria TI
<murilos> MAs nao teve an facul?
<OliveiraBorges> toda hora eu venho pedir ajuda em algum lugar, rs
<murilos> Ti é tipo Info
<OliveiraBorges> tive as o professor era fraco.
<OliveiraBorges> e naquela epoca eu nao tinha interesse pelo linux
<OliveiraBorges> pq agora eu tenho um interesse economico, rs
<murilos> Tu teve Bind, Ssh, Samba , LDAP, DHCP,DNS, tudo an facul?
<OliveiraBorges> eu nao tive, mas o curso CIENCIA DA COMPUTACAO ensina
<OliveiraBorges> minha instituicao e um caso a parte, rs
<OliveiraBorges> na verdade eu tive, mas como te disse o prof. era fraco
<OliveiraBorges> ninguem gostava de ir na aula dele, rs
<murilos> eu tive 320 hrs disso no tecnico
<murilos> Camada osi
<murilos> calculo Ip
<murilos> Roteadores, Rip, VLSM,IEGRP,BGP e essas coisas
<murilos> nao tem comot er tanto an facul
<murilos> Fora os Wins e linux servers
<OliveiraBorges> murilos: voce se engana, rs
<OliveiraBorges> a parte de tranferencia de dados
<OliveiraBorges> eu tinha uma super professora
<OliveiraBorges> eu tinha timos professores de redes
<OliveiraBorges> otimos*
<OliveiraBorges> cara, Ciencia da Computacao eh completo
<OliveiraBorges> olha a grade de uma universidade dps
<murilos> eu vi
<OliveiraBorges> eu tive eletronica, fisica
<murilos> mas vai mtode carga horaria tambem
<OliveiraBorges> eu acho egenharia da comp. legal.
<OliveiraBorges> nao tem perto da minha cidade, rs
<murilos> Tu tem qtos anos?
<murilos> Mora aonde?
<OliveiraBorges> tenho 24
<OliveiraBorges> Governador Valadares - MG
<murilos> Hum
<OliveiraBorges> Estou fazendo Direito no momento
<murilos> teunome é tales?
<OliveiraBorges> fui pro 4 periodo
<murilos> O.o
<murilos> pq?
<OliveiraBorges> pago 50% apenas do curso.
<OliveiraBorges> ai eu tive vontade de fazer
<murilos> foda é otcc né kk
<OliveiraBorges> E agora estou achando interessante essa area de pericia digital
<murilos> o curso tua té empurra com a barriga ams tcc nao
<OliveiraBorges> digital forense
<murilos> Mas precisa de direito?
<OliveiraBorges> nao.
<OliveiraBorges> mas eh uma forma de eu juntar os 2
<OliveiraBorges> Eu estudo direito mais do que eu estudei CC
<OliveiraBorges> aprendi com os erros do primeiro curso, rs
<murilos> kk
<OliveiraBorges> vc ja instalou servidores de stream de video ?
<murilos> nao nao
<murilos> eu parei de mecher
<murilos> em dominios pelosamba
<murilos> nao cheguei a fazer apache ou servidor web direitinho
<murilos> vou fazer em admsi2
<Augusto_> oq eh isso
<Augusto_> ?
<OliveiraBorges> murilos: cara, pro seu aprendizado acelerar
<OliveiraBorges> aluga um servidor na net
<OliveiraBorges> aluguei um que eu vou pagar 50 reais por mes
<OliveiraBorges> durantes 3 meses
<murilos> Nao trampo ainda
<OliveiraBorges> ja instalei varios servidores, comprei um dominio so para fazer testes
<murilos> ai tu usa como VPS?
<OliveiraBorges> sim
<murilos> ah sim
<OliveiraBorges> fico brincando com ela todo dia
<murilos> mas no meu caso
<murilos> eu so treino em casa
<murilos> entaomonto numa vm mesmo
<murilos> e vou configurando os serviços
<murilos> eu aprendi tudo em ubuntu server
<OliveiraBorges> sim, mas quando vc for pra net vc vai se deparar com outros problemas e talz
<Augusto_> assembly
<OliveiraBorges> e sempre aprendendo
<murilos> agora pretendo refazer tudo em fedora
<murilos> e opensuse
<Augusto_> vcs estudaram
<murilos> quem sabe Slack tambem
<OliveiraBorges> nem tenho vontade de ir pra outra dist
<OliveiraBorges> eu to no backtrack
<murilos> ah sim
<murilos> Assembly
<OliveiraBorges> essa semana eu comprei um usb wireless vao fazer testes em redes wireless, rs
<murilos> eu to numa ineciaçao cientifca que vai uasr isso
<OliveiraBorges> vai usar o q ?
<murilos> mas é bem complicada a linguagem
<murilos> Assembly
<murilos> para programar em embarcados
<murilos> Microcontroladores falmila 18
<OliveiraBorges> na facul
<OliveiraBorges> eu so mexi no
<OliveiraBorges> pic16f258a
<OliveiraBorges> acho que eh isso , rs
<OliveiraBorges> tinha um programinha que simulava varios pic
<OliveiraBorges> esqueci o nome dele.
<murilos> PRoteus?
<OliveiraBorges> exato
<OliveiraBorges> coitado do progama, dava mais pau na rede que tudo, rs
<Augusto_> brothes q e isssssso
<murilos> kk
<OliveiraBorges> o prof. perdia tempo com a aula resolvendo os problemas com a rede
<murilos> eu vou usar esse eua cho tambem
<murilos> o problema do programa que ele nao simula interferencia
<murilos> ou ruido
<murilos> que acontece
<OliveiraBorges> eu fiz alguns projetozinhos de eletronica em C usando uma biblioteca que tb nao me recordo o nome.
<murilos> e na vida real até quando tu aperta um botao tem ruido kkk
<OliveiraBorges> um menino da minha sala fez um dsplay giratorio com o nome dele.
<murilos> era um C que transforma em asm nao era?
<OliveiraBorges> murilos: era C mesmo, atrav'es da porta da impressora
<OliveiraBorges> como se chama mesmo o nome da porta da impressora, rs
<Augusto_> serial
<OliveiraBorges> n
<OliveiraBorges> ou eh ? rs
<OliveiraBorges> LPT
<Augusto_> OliveiraBorges
<Augusto_> com oq vc trabalha com cc
<Augusto_> ?
<OliveiraBorges> Eu nunca me interessei por Assembly pq na faculdade nao tinha um laboratorio decente, e eu nunca quis comprar os apetrechos, rs
<OliveiraBorges> Augusto_: Eu abri um negocio de marketing digital com 1 amigo, pra politica.
<murilos> voltei
<Augusto_> pq estou te perguntando isso pq o dinheiro tbm e bom
<murilos> è
<murilos> Serial
<murilos> Paralela
<murilos> Com1
<Augusto_> e estou vendo isso
<murilos> Com
<murilos> 2
<Augusto_> em cc e eng comp
<murilos> O bagulho
<murilos> é tu saber fazer
<murilos> e nao a formaçao
<murilos> Sabe
<murilos> depende de tu, pq acaba virando tudo TI
<OliveiraBorges> murilos: claro, na escola eles ensinam o basico
<OliveiraBorges> pq a materia nao tem fim, rs
<Augusto_> é e sempre bom fazer pos neh?
<murilos> Ahh
<OliveiraBorges> murilos: comecei a fazer direito pq eu tinha desistido de computacao
<murilos> nao ensinam tao basico nao
<murilos> tu saia  nivel universitario ja
<murilos> pq?
<murilos> nao pagam bem?
<OliveiraBorges> sim.
<OliveiraBorges> e eu cresci o olho em concursos
<OliveiraBorges> no direito voce depende so de voce. Na info nao.
<OliveiraBorges> os salarios iniciais de direito sao mais agradaveis
<OliveiraBorges> mas eu sei que o caminho eh dificil, rs
<murilos> tu ganhva qto com ti?
<murilos> com esses 2 3 anos ed exp?
<OliveiraBorges> eu tenho 1 ano de exp
<OliveiraBorges> em estagio
<OliveiraBorges> na prefeitura
<OliveiraBorges> tinha arrumado um trabalho em Brasilia por 2 conto. Mas nao compensava
<OliveiraBorges> eu preciso do ingles fluente
<OliveiraBorges> nao do ingles de brincadeira
<Augusto_> ingles de brincadeira
<murilos> Hum
<murilos> 2 conto
<murilos> em brasilia
<murilos> é tenso
<OliveiraBorges> demais, rs
<murilos> eu tiro quase 1500 so com frela
<OliveiraBorges> vc faz o q ?
<Augusto_> frela o q seria?
<OliveiraBorges> Augusto_: vc tem quantos anos ?
<Augusto_> 19
<murilos> Eu faço
<murilos> qualqur programa
<OliveiraBorges> mora aonde ?
<murilos> qualquer linguagem
<murilos> esse mes
<Augusto_> catalao, mais meu pai mora em goiania
<Augusto_> moro aqui com meu irmao
<murilos> eu fiz um programa que fazia consuta de CPF/cnpj
<OliveiraBorges> webservice
<murilos> ai eu fiz um algoritimo que quebrava o capctha
<murilos> para um consultiro de advocacia
<murilos> ou consultoria
<murilos> cobre 1200 reais os caras ficaram felizao kkk
<OliveiraBorges> legal
<murilos> usando
<Augusto_> onde q faz a consulta de cpf
<murilos> aquela tesserat-ocr da HP
<Augusto_> so na receita federal?
<murilos> Procura no google
<murilos> Consulta CPF
<OliveiraBorges> mas o consultorio tinha um usuario pra efetuar consultar neh ?
<OliveiraBorges> efetuar consultas *
<murilos> nao nao
<murilos> é publico
<murilos> ai tu pode assinar um contratao é cobrado com consulta
<murilos> eu so quebrei o captcha,e fiz um esquema apra pegar o dado e jogar no campo 'text' e apertar o botao
<OliveiraBorges> na epoca da facul, eu tinha feito aquele de consulta de cep
<murilos> levei 2 semanas para descobrir como fazia
<murilos> e acabei fazendo em 14 horas
<OliveiraBorges> pq eles nao queria usar o captcha ?
<murilos> pq ai eles podem colocar uma lista txt, ou alimenta de banco de dados
<murilos> ai pega um atras do outro
<murilos> o captcha tem que ficar digitando
<OliveiraBorges> to ligado.
<murilos> eu fiz umd e consulta de cep na internet tambem
<murilos> eram poucas linhas e o pessoal achou que era bruxaria kkk
<OliveiraBorges> kkk
<murilos> qai eu pegava e jogava no google maps
<OliveiraBorges> sim, elas pensam.
<murilos> e ampliava a tela
<murilos> a parte amis facil do projeto e pessoal pagou pau
<OliveiraBorges> kkk
<OliveiraBorges> a galera viaja neh, rs
<murilos> Sim, pior que era pessoal da minha sala ainda
<murilos> que fazia eng kkk
<OliveiraBorges> vc veem banco de dados em eng ?
<Augusto_> acho q os curso de informatica tem sua vantagem sobre qualquer outro curso
<murilos> ve sim
<murilos> mas so no 5 ano
<Augusto_> q se vc ja souber um pouco antes de entra na faculdade
<murilos> mas ja vi no tec
<murilos> ai facilita
<murilos> mssql
<Augusto_> vc ja pode ir ganhando dinheiro
<Augusto_> e experiencia tbm
<Augusto_> tem uns 2 anos para ca
<Augusto_> q venho tentando aprender
<Augusto_> lua
<Augusto_> c
<Augusto_> php
<Augusto_> java nao gosto
<Augusto_> porem nunca tentei
<Augusto_> cara sao muitas coisa em programaçao q vc fica doido
<murilos> C# cara
<murilos> Visual Studio
<murilos> tenta essa
<Augusto_> cara quando eu termino de editar php com mysql cara fico tao feliz
<OliveiraBorges> na facudade eu so mexia com c#
<Augusto_> isso pq eu edito e de vez enquando crio
<Augusto_> veio e muito bom
<OliveiraBorges> ultimamente to querendo aprender java para we
<OliveiraBorges> web
<Augusto_> e gostaria q isso se extendece a faculdade
<Augusto_> e melhor ganhar dinheiro com isso
<Augusto_> nada melhor q sua independencia financeira
<Augusto_> fala q nao eh
<OliveiraBorges> claro
<OliveiraBorges> to lutando por ela,r s
<Augusto_> uahsudhaushda
<murilos> voltei
<OliveiraBorges> qual vc acha melhor para web php ou java?
<murilos> Php...
<murilos> Roda no Apache
<murilos> porem
<murilos> dev phop ganha mal
<murilos> ou pelo menosé o que dizem
<Augusto_> meu primo e diretor no imetro ele que esta fazendo o portal do imetro
<Augusto_> ele ta fazendo em donet
<Augusto_> e aspx
<Augusto_> diz q e muito seguro e nao precisa dar refresh na pagina para consultar
<Augusto_> Marcius Nery
<Augusto_> https://www.facebook.com/marcius2010
<murilos> ganha qto?
<Augusto_> ele fez cc
<Augusto_> eu acho q eh quase entre 6 a 8
<Augusto_> o cara ta comprando um ap novo
<Augusto_> tem carro bom
<Augusto_> vai casar agora
<Augusto_> em setembro
<OliveiraBorges> qts anos ?
<murilos> ainda nao é bastante
<Augusto_> nao sei
<Augusto_> audhaudhsa
<OliveiraBorges> diretor no imetro deve ser concursado neh
<Augusto_> ai eu nao sei
<Augusto_> ele e diretor da sua area
<Augusto_> em goiania
<Augusto_> mas viaja direto para rio grande do sul
<OliveiraBorges> ou eh concursado ou cargo de comissao
<Augusto_> floripa
<Augusto_> a trabalho
<Augusto_> comissao?
<OliveiraBorges> cargo de confianca
<OliveiraBorges> cargo politico, rs
<Augusto_> kkkkkkkkkk
<Augusto_> acho q nao pq ele trabalha la mas de 4 anos
<OliveiraBorges> entao ele so pode ser concursado
<Augusto_> acho q uns 8
<Augusto_> pode ser mesmo
<OliveiraBorges> Augusto_: ou ele deu sorte que toda nova adminstracao deixou ele permanecer
<murilos> ai
<murilos> ja virama  Deep web:
<murilos> ?
<Augusto_> nao
<Augusto_> isso existe mesmo
<Augusto_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deep_Web
<murilos> Claro kk
<murilos> Eu ja vi umas coias bizarras nela
<murilos> mas nada mto util
<Augusto_> me passa o link
<murilos> LOL
<murilos> Jogoa no youtube
<OliveiraBorges> o que eh isso ?
<murilos> entrando na deep web
<murilos> que tu acha
<murilos> é uns bagulho loco
<murilos> pensem que conheciam
<Augusto_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy2DzOBTAe8
<Augusto_> achei isso
<Augusto_> eh isso dae murilos?
<murilos> nem sei
<murilos> ta pesadao aqui
<murilos> mas deve ser
<Augusto_> como assim pesadao
<OliveiraBorges> murilo vc ja entrou na deep web?
<murilos> ja
<murilos> jaé bizarrao la
<murilos> o pc ta pesado
<murilos> vm aberta
<murilos> dois navegadores
<murilos> ta foda
<OliveiraBorges> o que tem de bizarro la ?
<murilos> tudo
<murilos> vou dormir
<murilos> até
<Augusto_> ow
<Augusto_> tu tem msn nao
<Augusto_> ?
<Augusto_> murilos
<OliveiraBorges> fiquei curioso, rs
<Augusto_> OliveiraBorges
<OliveiraBorges> acho que vou la conhece-la
<Augusto_> viu la o link do youtube
<Augusto_> q postei
<OliveiraBorges> do cara ensinando entrar la ?
<Augusto_> sim
<Augusto_> ehm vcs
<Augusto_> tem msn
<Augusto_> facebook
<OliveiraBorges> tenho
<Augusto_> passa ae o msn
<Augusto_> o meu e augustoveloso_@hotmail.com
<OliveiraBorges> cara, te falar verdade
<OliveiraBorges> nem vo passar o meu
<OliveiraBorges> pq dps eu vou te add
<OliveiraBorges> e a gente nem vai conversar, rs
<Augusto_> ok
<Augusto_> e pq final desse ano
<Augusto_> vou prestar vestibula
<Augusto_> o queria tirar minhas duvidas
<Augusto_> sobre cc
<Augusto_> e eng. co
<Augusto_> ao longo do ano
<OliveiraBorges> vc sempre vai achar pessoas aqui pra te ajudar
<OliveiraBorges> eu to aqui pedindo ajuda todo dia, rs
<Augusto_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<OliveiraBorges> vou sair
<OliveiraBorges> ate mais
<c0de_universal> boa dia pessoal
<Maninho> fala garoto bom dia
<c0de_universal> alguem sabe me dizer de algum modo de roda o raidcall no ubuntu?
<paladinn> wine
<paladinn> ou vm
<paladinn> :)
<paladinn> o mal de usuario de ubuntu é que ele não le
<paladinn> ^^
<c0de_universal> ja tentei no wine , só que não rodou ,é o jeito apela pra VM mesmo
<paladinn> não rodou no wine ?
<c0de_universal> não, só abre até a perte de colocar o login e senha, depois trava
<paladinn> 0o
<[kernel]> alguem pode me ajudar com meu xorg?
<[kernel]> qual arquivo devo aditar para configura-lo?
<c0de_universal_> olá pessoal, alguem ai pode me ajuda a instala o apache 2.4.2 no ubuntu 12?
<Maninho> apt-get install apache
 * Maninho tah tonto
<xGrind> Maninho beldo kk
<Maninho> hauahuhauha
<Maninho> oh domingão lindo =D
<c0de_universal_> #Fail
<c0de_universal_> O pacote 'apache' não tem candidato para instalação
<Maninho> :::FAILLLLLLL:::
<Maninho> apt-get install apache2
<Maninho> c0de_universal, Gora tem mano?
<c0de_universal_> valeu :D
<Maninho> =P
<Maninho> rapaz vc manja de php?
<c0de_universal> eu estudo
<c0de_universal> apenas!
<Maninho> num tah funcionando a função explode(mundo)
<Maninho> hauhauahauhauahau
 * Maninho tem q parar de beber
<c0de_universal_> :S
<Maninho> XD
<c0de_universal_> pronto terminei de configurar minha rede
<Maninho> XD
<Maninho> xGrind, tu tem facebook? aquele q coloca sua face no boot
<Maninho> *book
<xGrind> kk
<Maninho> U.u
<Maninho> ja te dei um adededo
<c0de_universal_> opa, como da acesso root em pasta do sistema mesmo?
<Maninho> num entendi
<Maninho> chown chmod
<c0de_universal_> e o direto né?
<Maninho> su ou sudo su
<Maninho> num entendi o q vc quer
<c0de_universal_> tipo tem pasta protegidas contra alterações
<Maninho> uhum
<c0de_universal_> quero colocar um arquivo la dentro
<Maninho> pega root e coloca
<Maninho> ou troca o dono da pasta
<Maninho> gksu nautilus <<< num sei se ainda tem ele ¬¬
<xGrind> sudo su
<xGrind> nautilus
<xGrind> o/
<Maninho> =P
<Maninho> cara vou pegar um terere flow
<paladinn> terere
<Maninho> ole ola
<xGrind> :D
<MrBoss> boa tarde
<Dead_Thinker> MrBoss, boa :)
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Hyuristyle> boa tarde
<MrBoss> :D
<Maninho> Yeeha
<Hyuristyle> iae
<Maninho> Yeeha Hyuristyle =D
<Maninho> bão?
<Hyuristyle> bãozão
<Hyuristyle> :)
<Hyuristyle> e vc?
<Maninho> rapa agora tah mais que baozao =D
 * Maninho partiu 2 coração mas colheu 1 inteiro =D oh trem bão
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Hyuristyle> q bom então
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Maninho> XD, hahahaha
<Maninho> =)
<Maninho> Hyuristyle, tão tudo atras da moita
<Maninho> ?
<Hyuristyle> é
<Maninho> hahahaha
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Hyuristyle> sempre na noita
<Hyuristyle> moita*
<Maninho> hahahaha passa uma urtiga pra eles
<Maninho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Augusto> qual a diferença entre 32 bit e 64?
<Maninho> um processa com 64 bits e o outro com 32
<Hyuristyle> Augusto: arquitetura de memória
<Maninho> com 64 bits como pode notar existe mais possiblididade para processar
<Hyuristyle> geralmente tem um ganho no processamento mesmo
<Hyuristyle> além da possibilidade de se usar mais de 4GB de RAM
<Augusto> e isso na pratica seria como
<ubuntero> Hyuristyle, não é gerenciamento de memória, isso é consequencia
<ubuntero> a diferença é no processamento mesmo
<Hyuristyle> ubuntero: hum...
<Maninho> no caso da memoria so usar 32 com PAE
<ubuntero> Augusto, sendo bem simplorio, imagina uma rodovia com 2 pistas, agora pensa em uma rodovia com 4 pistas
<Hyuristyle> pensei q era a maneira como o sistema gerenciava a memória
<ubuntero> aí está a diferença
<Hyuristyle> com endereços de 64 bits
<Monarquista> Boa tarde ubuntero
<Augusto> mas nao e todo pc q suporta 64
<ubuntero> Monarquista, boa tarde
<Maninho> Augusto não, depende da placa mae e processador
<Augusto> qual o processador
<Augusto> tenho um dual core
<Maninho> entao tem 64bits
<ubuntero> Augusto, a partir dos pentium 4 dual core já existem alguns 64 bits
<ubuntero> mas tem que ver o modelo certo para te dizer
<Augusto> a soh
<Augusto> entao 64 e melhor q 32
<Augusto> eu achava q isso era a resoluçao das imagens
<Augusto> uahduahduahduahs
<Maninho> tambem tem
<ubuntero> hehehee, é referente a capacidade de cálculo
<Augusto> mas eu achava q era so na parte grafica
<ubuntero> um processador 64 bits faz mais calculos em um único ciclo
<Hyuristyle> mas isso não é por consequência dos endereços de memória com 64 bits?
<ubuntero> não
<Augusto> tpw ontem eu instalei o ubuntu 10.04 lt
<Augusto> sem internet
<Augusto> em um outro hd meu
<ubuntero> Hyuristyle, o processador tendo mais registradores para processar, consegue mapear mais memória
<Augusto> como eh q eu faço para abrir o ubuntu
<Hyuristyle> ubuntero: saquei
<Augusto> como que eu faço para cria uma tela bootavel para selecionar os 2
<Augusto> Ubuntu
<Augusto> windows
<Augusto> ?
<ubuntero> pessoal, alguém ajuda o augusto aí, estou editando o opencast e to só na memória
<ubuntero> não consigo dar muita atenção
<Hyuristyle> ok
<Hyuristyle> Augusto: vc está ligado via windows agora, certo?
<Augusto> sim
<Hyuristyle> caça no google:
<Hyuristyle> pendrivelinux
<Hyuristyle> deve ser o primeiro resultado
<Augusto> vou ter de mexer no boot.inc
<Hyuristyle> não precisa
<Hyuristyle> baixa esse programa
<Augusto> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<Hyuristyle> universal usb installer
<Hyuristyle> isso ai
<Augusto> YUMI – Your Universal Multiboot Installer
<Hyuristyle> ai tem as imagens instrutivas
<Hyuristyle> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Augusto> YUMI – Your Universal Multiboot Installer ?
<Hyuristyle> esse q eu te passsei
<Augusto> ok
<Augusto> ja baixei
<Hyuristyle> ai ñ tem mistério
<Augusto> execulta?
<Hyuristyle> sim
<Hyuristyle> vc fará via pendrive?
<Augusto> tem q coloca um pendrive?
<Augusto> eu instalei ele num hd meu velho aqui
<Augusto> o ubuntu
<Hyuristyle> pera, ele já está instalado?
<Augusto> sim
<Hyuristyle> então pluga o HD no pc e usa
<Augusto> poise mas nao da dual boot
<Augusto> entra direto no windows
<Hyuristyle> sim, pq não está no mesmo HD, creio eu...
<Augusto> entao como eh q eu faço
<Hyuristyle> acho q vc terá q alterar a sequencia de boot da BIOS
<Hyuristyle> pra bootar pelo seu HD com o ubuntu
<Augusto> a so
<Augusto> vlws ae
<Hyuristyle> no problems =)
<Augusto> udhaudhu a
<Hyuristyle> sabe como fazer?
<Augusto> nem tinha pensado nisso
<Augusto> ahh no caso estou querendo mexer com site e servidor de game no ubuntu
<Augusto> qual vcs recomenda
<Augusto> 32 ou 64 bit
<Augusto> server ou desktop
<Hyuristyle> acredito q o 64 seja o ideal
<Augusto> baixei aqui o desktop 32 bit
<Hyuristyle> pra servidor acho q o esquema é Server mesmo
<Augusto> poise vc ja mexeu com isso
<Augusto> programar
<Augusto> pq la tem q compilar saca
<Augusto> eh eu nao sei mexer com isso
<Augusto> em ubuntu
<Augusto> pq em windows uso o qt e dev c++
<Hyuristyle> nunca usei ubuntu server, foi mau =/
<Hyuristyle> da um search ai sobre ele
<Augusto> poise
<Hyuristyle> mas tem QT pra linux tbm
<Augusto> instalei foi o desktop 10.04 l.. 32 bit
<Hyuristyle> dev c++ acho q não
<Augusto> vi o que eu tenho q baixar para o site
<Hyuristyle> mas o Code::Blocks acho q tbm suprirá suas necessidades
<Augusto> apache2
<Augusto> phpmyadmin
<Augusto> php5
<Augusto> mysql
<Hyuristyle> tudo compatível
<Augusto> e entre outros
<Augusto> mas no caso do otserver
<Augusto> tenho q baixar umas libs
<Augusto> e eh isso q eu nao sei
<Hyuristyle> hum
<Hyuristyle> é OpenTIbia?
<Augusto> http://otland.net/f479/linux-ultimate-compile-guide-debian-ubuntu-included-2868/
<Augusto> sim
<Augusto> vc sabe mexer com isso?
<Dead_Thinker> Alguém sabe informar como fazer que o public_html redirecione para uma pasta um nível acima?
<Hyuristyle> Augusto: vc pode aprender
<Augusto> tenho aqui um tfs 0.4
<Augusto> e gostaria de compilar
<Augusto> so para aprender
<Hyuristyle> Dead_Thinker: não sei...
<Augusto> nao tenho intençao de montar um server mas de aprendizagem
<Hyuristyle> Augusto: vc programava no windows?
<Augusto> +ou=
<Augusto> quero fazer eng. da comp.
<Augusto> e estou metendo a cara
<Augusto> ja fiz/editei um site
<Hyuristyle> então não hesite ué...
<Hyuristyle> ficar hesitando só lhe travará
<Hyuristyle> abra o ubuntu e comece a mandar brasa
<Augusto> entao e so eu entrar na bios e coloca o outro hd como first
<Hyuristyle> aham
<Augusto> dar f12
<Augusto> vai bugar?
<Hyuristyle> não sei mano
<Hyuristyle> sua bios suporta F12?
<Hyuristyle> a minha não suporta
<Hyuristyle> eu tenho q entrar direto via DEL
<Augusto> ok
<Augusto> vou la...
<Augusto> ate daqui a pouco
<Augusto> vlw ae pelo help
<Hyuristyle> vai la
<Hyuristyle> flw
<Hyuristyle> tranquilão
<Hyuristyle> tamo aqui pra isso
<Augusto> :D
<Hyuristyle> entre outras coisas
<Hyuristyle> ^^
 * Maninho queria uma nave bombeiro pra pilotar :/
<Hyuristyle> o.O
<Maninho> :( esse mudo tecnologico tah muito lerdo
<Monarquista> ubuntero,  saiu... http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=257&start=10#p16324
<KlausPactus> alguem aqui tem problemas de performance com o ubuntu 12?
<Hyuristyle> iae man, não conseguiu resolver seu problema ainda?
<KlausPactus> nops
<KlausPactus> eu consegui atualizar o driver
<KlausPactus> por aquele esquema de dmlights stop
<KlausPactus> mas mesmo assim a performance ta ruim
<Hyuristyle> stop lightdm
<Hyuristyle> é só naquele jogo?
<KlausPactus> nops
<KlausPactus> qualquer aplicativo 3D que eu abro fica lento
<Hyuristyle> hum
<Hyuristyle> então é com a placa d video msm...
<Hyuristyle> q zica em...
<KlausPactus> sera mesmo ?
<KlausPactus> a placa funciona normal
<KlausPactus> e no windows tava um brinco xD
<Hyuristyle> não com a placa em si, mas a integração dela com o ubuntu
<Hyuristyle> isso q quis dizer ;)
<KlausPactus> ah sim
<Hyuristyle> procura algo relacionado com a sua placa e o ubuntu
<Hyuristyle> nvidia xxx + ubuntu 12.04
<Hyuristyle> nvidia xxx on ubuntu 12.04
<Hyuristyle> algo assim
<KlausPactus> eu acho que achei
<KlausPactus> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/xorg-edgers-melhore-performance-da-sua-placa-de-video-ubuntu.html#.T95UUjmeW0x
<KlausPactus> outra coisa tem alguma forma de colar coisas no terminal pra nao precisar digitar tudo de novo ? por que control C nao funciona
<Hyuristyle> clica com o direito e seleciona copiar / colar
<Hyuristyle> cntrl c nem cntrl v
<KlausPactus> vlws!
<Hyuristyle> mas vc pode colocar códigos para iniciarem com o sistema também
<Hyuristyle> pra não precisar ficar redigitando sempre
<KlausPactus> hmm
<Hyuristyle> por exemplo, eu tinha na inicialização: sudo xset m 10 3
<Hyuristyle> isso aumentava a aceleração do cursor
<Hyuristyle> então eu ja iniciava o sistema com o mouse veloz
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<Hyuristyle> pq eu achava o máximo padrão lento...
<KlausPactus> mas esse tipo de configuracao nao da pra salvar nas configuracoes do sistema?
<Hyuristyle> como eu disse eu não gostava do máximo padrão
<KlausPactus> ah sim xD
<Hyuristyle> ainda era lento pra mim
<Hyuristyle> hehe
<KlausPactus> tinha dito antes de voce escrever
<Hyuristyle> xD
<Hyuristyle> capreendi
<KlausPactus> eu to feliz com 2000 dpi
<Hyuristyle> hehehe
<KlausPactus> ta instalando o driver agora
<KlausPactus> vamos ver se vai ficar bom
<Hyuristyle> por acaso alguém conhece algum IRC de guitarra ou algo do tipo?
#ubuntu-br 2013-06-10
<chouga> Pessoal, existe um Ubuntu Tweak para KDE?
<NETfellow> chouga, não
<chouga> Nenhum tipo de programa para editar o ambiente?
<NETfellow> chouga, bem no caso teria as opções padrões
<chouga> Entendo...
<Ernandes> vixx
<NETfellow> chouga, bem ate que alguem tente fazer uma port do ubuntu-tweak(digamos assim) ai não tem para kde
<NETfellow> chouga, tentou instalar o ubuntu-tweak ai?
<Gvr> Galera há alguma forma de reinstalar o relogio da barra principal do ubuntu 13.04?
<Gvr> Relogio e a opção de controle de bateria do notebook
<Gvr> da bateria*
<hggdh> marcelomauro: LTSs são lançadas de dois em dois anos. A atual é a 12.04, a próxima será a 14.04. Quaisquer outras versões são intermediárias.
<hggdh> Gvr: rodaste o apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<Gvr> ««hggdh»»: rodei sim, não funcionou. =\
<Gvr> aquele problema dos proxys ja era, tá funcionando que é uma beleza
<Gvr> só alguns software que bugaram :\
<hggdh> Gvr: tente um login como guest, veja se eles aparecem
<Gvr> [hggdh]: vdd, 1 min.
<Gvr> tentei, n apareceram
<hggdh> Gvr: dpkg -l unity-lens-applications
<Gvr> http://pastebin.com/r7NDYYDn
<hggdh> Gvr: provavelmente temos que re-adicionar as lenses no startup do Unity. Mas... não sei, exatamente, como fazer isto (uso KDE)
<hggdh> lamento
<Gvr> Tranquilo man, vc já me ajudou mto. Valeu!
<Gvr> hggdh
<Gvr> consegui
<Gvr> :)
<Gvr> install indicator-datetime && install indicator-power
<Guest85168> Olá pessoal, eu tenho um pc com o fenix ja nativo e wireless não funciona, acha as redes, coloco a password, mas da conexao falhada
<Guest85168> alguem em casa ?
<xGrind> Guest4943, fenix?
<Guest85168> yep
<xGrind> Guest4943, fenix oq? distribuiçao?
<Guest85168> exato
<Guest85168> ???
<xGrind> Guest85168, aqui é canal de suporte ao Ubuntu. Essas distros que vem instaladas por padrao pra baratear o preço dos pcs, são horríveis e muitas vezes nem tem suporte.
<xGrind> eu recomendo instalar o ubuntu.
<Guest85168> perco a garantia, ja pensei nisso
<marcelomauro> incrivel isso, uma vez que as distribuições linux são free, porque se dar o trabalho de criar uma distro "não funcional" para acompanhar os pcs em vez de pegar uma que ja funciona
<marcelomauro> Não perde garantia alguma uma vez que o sistema é livre
<xGrind> marcelomauro, é por isso que a maioria das pessoas falam que linux não presta, que é isso, aquilo. compram uma máquina com alguma distro fundo de quintal, aí da pau e ninguem sabe resolver. ai colocam windows pirata
<Guest85168> Ta escrito na nota, que se for trocado O OS perco a garantia !!
<xGrind> Guest85168, então pergunta se tem suporte, já que não pode trocar de S.O.
<Guest85168> como faço pra ver isso ?
<marcelomauro> amigo eu mesmo ja comprei um laptop no qual tinha isso escrito... e veio com windows, tirei e coloquei o ubuntu nele. O hd veio bichado, levei pra autorizada e eles nem perguntaram nada
<xGrind> liga pra loja onde você comprou a maquina, ou fala com o vendedor
<marcelomauro> Fato
<marcelomauro> se não pode trocar tem que ter suporte e garantia do SO
<Guest85168> ok...como faço pra entrar no canal vivalinux ?
<xGrind> digita /join #vivaolinux
<xGrind> mas o canal é parado. não é igual o forum
<fabricioazor> Boa noite!
<Guest85168> tem ninguem só o astro mesmo, como sempre
<fabricioazor> estou em Campo Grande,MS... tem alguém na sala do estado?
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> fabricioazor, aqui não é bate papo UOL
<xGrind> fabricioazor, digita /list assunto
<xGrind> por ex: /list Ubuntu
<fabricioazor> não é que gostaria de montar o grupo do ubuntu no MS!
<xGrind> entendi
<lMp> alguem ai tem ubuntu no virtual box??
<lMp> to tentando aq mas ta dificil
<lMp> travando muito
<balancin> ola
<balancin> tem alguem acordado ?
<balancin> que pode ajudar uma pobre alma ? rs.
<balancin> tenho uma placa instalada no pc, uma wireless, mas ela não está "listada" no ifconfig, como faço pra ativar ela ?
<jr__> Bom dia pessoal, gostaria de saber se alguém poderia me ajudar com relação a atualização que eu estava fazendo do UBUNTU 12.10 para o 13.04 quando meu computador acabou a energia e o mesmo não entra mais no UBUNTU, a tela fica preta. Já tentei instalar pelo live CD, mais o particionador não enxerga a partição do meu Linux antigo e assim eu perco 100 giga, pois ele quer particionar a do windows 7, pois uso dual boot.
<ivanbajr> tens arquivos importantes na partição do ubuntu?
<ivanbajr> Solução fazer uma nova instalação do ubuntu.
<ivanbajr> E ao chegar no opção de particionar escolher opção avançadas.
<jr___> sim, eu ja fiz isto, mas so aparece a NFS e FAT 32
<ivanbajr> Podes também entrar com o live cd
<ivanbajr> com o gparted formatar a partição do ubuntu
<jr___> Não existe no CD live a opção recupar instalação ?
<ivanbajr> tens cuidado para não formatar a partição do wind.
<ivanbajr> só lembro do ubuntu serve
<jr___> como entrar no gparted ?
<ivanbajr> com o live cd
<ivanbajr> na opção de experimentar o ubuntu
<ivanbajr> ao abrir o desktop
<jr___> ah, legal, boa dica..... muito obrigado ivanbajr
<ivanbajr> em ferramentas - administração - gparted
<jr___> valeu, vou tentar agora....
<jr___> t++
<ivanbajr> tens cuidado para não formatar o wind
<jr___> ok, pode deixar
<Alexandre> como faço para desinstalar o win 7 do meu pc que já tem o ubuntu?
<Danniel-Lara> Alexandre: é só formatar a partição que esta  o windows e atualizar o grub depois
<Alexandre> como localizo a partição dentro do ubuntu
<ivanbajr> instalar o gparted no ubuntu
<ivanbajr> sudo apt-get install gparted
<ivanbajr> lembrando que antes de sair do ubuntu tens de atualizar o grub2
<ivanbajr> uma boa pedida para trabalhar com o grub2
<ivanbajr> Grub Customizer
<ivanbajr> http://pplware.sapo.pt/linux/grub-customizer-personalize-o-grub2-do-ubuntu-12-04/
<Alexandre> coloquei o cd de instalação do ubuntu e sistema entra direto no DOS, porque isso?
<ivanbajr> dos??????
<ivanbajr> Você deu boot com opção do cd?
<Alexandre> sim e ele entra direto no DOS
<Alexandre> baixei o programa de instalação 13.04 direto do site do ubuntu.
<ivanbajr> mas em linux não tem dos
<ivanbajr> tem a forma texto
<ivanbajr> terminal
<ivanbajr> tens um cd live antigo? 12.10 ou 12.04?
<Alexandre> não
<ivanbajr> sabes fazer um pendrive boot no wind de uma iso linux 12.04
<ivanbajr> primeiro tens um cd novo ou pendrive?
<Alexandre> sei
<ivanbajr> pegue a iso do 12.10 ou 12.04
<Alexandre> ok
<ivanbajr> ver se insto ajuda na formatação da partição linux dentro do wind
<ivanbajr> http://windows.microsoft.com/pt-br/windows-vista/create-and-format-a-hard-disk-partition
<Megabyte> Oi, pessoal
<Megabyte> Como eu posso baixar um dicionário em formato DIC?
<converge> alguem recomenda algum serviço de hospedagem no Brasil ?
<altecnologic> Boa tarde
<altecnologic> estou com uma duvida em relação ao caminhos dos icones que instalei aqui no meu kutuntu 10.04
<altecnologic> instalei um tema parecido com o windows 7, o meu usuario prefere.
<altecnologic> mas todos os icones foram parar em /home/guest/.kde/icons
<altecnologic> queria trocar esse caminho para /usr/share/icons
<altecnologic> é possivel
<altecnologic> assi eu libero o espaço na pasta dele
<altecnologic> alguem pode me ajudar?
<dberg> hmmm, symlink?
<dberg> voce pode mover os icones para outro local e apenas usar symlinks na pasta do usuario.
<altecnologic> entao deixa o arquivo em /usr/share/icons e criar os link na pasta do usuarios? é isso?
<altecnologic> criando todos os links? de mais de 200 icones?
<hggdh> sim
<dberg> altecnologic: voce pode criar links para diretorios, nao precisa ser arquivo por arquivo.
<dberg> eu apenas aumentaria o espaco disponivel no diretorio do seu usuario e evitaria essa manutencao. Mas voce sabe o problema melhor do que eu.
<altecnologic> e que preciso compactar a pasta guest e quando o usuario logo essa pasta e descompactada.
<altecnologic> mas se a pasta for muito grande ai o processo liga demorado
<gemini> Olá galera!
<dberg> altecnologic: faz sentido.
<altecnologic> entao eu faço os link pelo diretorio e movo esses diretorio para outro lugar so deixando o linl
<altecnologic> link
<altecnologic> desulpe eu nao sei mandar mensagem diretamente para voce como fez comigo
<dberg> mv from_whatever to_whatever
<dberg> ln -s to_whatever from_whatever
<altecnologic> ok
<altecnologic> irei testar aqui
<altecnologic> aproveiando sua boa vontade. criei aqui um plasmoid em python, mas agora tenho que compilar para que eu possar colocar na minha barra de "tarefas"... tem algum programa que faça essa complitação? me parece  que plasmapkg faz isso. mas nao acho ele para baixar
<dberg> nao e' minha praia, nao faco ideia.
<altecnologic> Ok, alguem pode me ajudar com a compilacao do widget?
<hggdh> altecnologic: provavelmente -- não sei com certeza, nunca escrevi nada para o KDE -- deves precisar do SDK para o KDE (kdesdk?)
<altecnologic> o incrivel que eu ja fiz isso. mas agora preciso refazer e nao me lembro... esse lance de compútador nos deixa meio zureta!!!!
<altecnologic> mas adoro
<dberg> wwdc hoje. a canonical precisa fazer algo do tipo.
<michel> ola
<dberg> itunes radio, e todo mundo bate palma. comedia.
<rogerio> pessoal boa tarde eu comprei uma impressora epson L355 wi-fi e não sei como fazer com que ela funcione via wi-fi, uso o ubuntu 13.04
<rogerio> pessoal ninguém tem alguma dica sobre como faz para configurar impressoara por wi-fi no ubuntu
<fabio> Pessoal boa tarde
<fabio> alguem utiliza o zabbix para monitoramento de rede
<Hans_> Ola, alguem poderia me falar como instalar o Ubuntu dentro do  Windows8 ?
<coxa> alguem saberia me dizer se existe algum material que realmente funciona para transforma o ubuntu no win7???
<coxa> alguem pode me ajudar como faze a instalação do tema win7 no ubuntu 12.04lts???
<dberg> gnome?
<dberg> afff, macports. debian package manager ftw.
#ubuntu-br 2013-06-11
<m4rc05> boa noite, pessoal, alguem sabe um canal de android aqui na frrenode?
<Guest4943> KurtKraut: ping
<KurtKraut> Guest4943, diga
<m4rc05> ninguem aqui usa android
<Guest4943> KurtKraut: eu vi um video seu sobre o fedora :D
<KurtKraut> Guest4943, sobre o Red Hat, não?
<Guest4943> m4rc05: estou usando agora, por isso estou catilografando
<Guest4943> KurtKraut: exato :D
<Guest4943> KurtKraut: um segundo que mudo o meu nick
<CyL> KurtKraut: identify no teclado do android é dureza :D
<KurtKraut> CyL, ahhhh agora sim sei com que estou falando :P Bacana que assistiu o vídeo. É longo demais, fico com a sensação que a gente gosta mais de gravar do que as pessoas de assistir :P
<CyL> m4rc05: já tentou o ##android ?
<CyL> KurtKraut: pois era de madtugada, ebeu precisei alternar os olhos mas assisti tudo
<CyL> KurtKraut: anyway, vc é diferente do que havia imaginado, mas agora ouo sua vozvwuando leio suas linhas :)
<KurtKraut> CyL, obrigado pelo prestígio. Mas o que tinhas imaginado antes? Fiquei curioso.
<CyL> KurtKraut: desculpe os typos, culpamdo android
<m4rc05> CyL: nao entrei la
<m4rc05> CyL: eh que o meu nao funciona nada, nem flash... o meu ta com android 4.0.4
<CyL> KurtKraut: bom, nao tinha mentalizado um rosto, mas imaginava um adopescente/adulto jovem; talvez vc seja assim por dentro ainda :)
<CyL> KurtKraut: pelo que entendi vc é do centro oeste?
<KurtKraut> CyL, nops. Carioca que se auto-deportou para SP.
<CyL> KurtKraut: ah, ok, pra ser sincero o que mais me interessou no video foi a visao corporativa da redhat
<KurtKraut> CyL, yeap, era isso que me preocupei em comunicar. Tirar essa visão de que Linux é coisa de amador/hobista (que ainda ouço por aí).
<CyL> KurtKraut: nao que eu ache que seja coisamde amador, mas o que eu gostei do seu ponto de vista é que ela repr3senta bem osnanseios comerciais que as corporacoes buscam, e que eu sinceramente descobri ser extremamnete madura nabredhat
<CyL> whatever, lag + teclado minusculo do androidndá nisso
<KurtKraut> CyL, yeap.
<KurtKraut> CyL, esquenta não, dá para entender
<CyL> KurtKraut: eu passei uns apertos recentes, ate me motivei a mencertificar no redhat
<CyL> KurtKraut: e eu avhei legal sua in9ciative de buscar solucoes no mercado para o pequeno negocio demsua familia tambem, ainsanquenfechadas
<CyL> KurtKraut: destesto quando o debate sobre software livre se trabsforma em religiao
<paladinn> #software-livre
<CyL> paladinn: lá isso é religião?
<KurtKraut> CyL, eu ficaria mais tranquilo se tudo lá rodasse em software livre, mas não deu. Cheguei até a reunir médias empresas que tinham hackers linuxers nos departamentos de TI e igualmente insatisfeitos
<KurtKraut> CyL, chegamos a cogitar montarmos um consórcio de todas as empresas envolvidas para patrocinar o desenvolvimento de um software livre de gestão comercial que atendesse nossos interesses.
<KurtKraut> Mas acabou não indo para frente por falta de disponibilidade dos envolvidos
<CyL> KurtKraut: qual era o ramo de mercado mesmo?
<KurtKraut> CyL, nosso? Produtos Naturais e Alimentos Especiais. Mas no consórcio estavam interessadas lojas de roupa, mini-mercado, loja de conveniência e pet shop.
<sagat> boa noite alguem ai par ame dar uma força
<CyL> KurtKraut: entendi; enfim uma pena que nao deu certo; no final das contas vc fez o que?
<CyL> !alguem | sagat
<ubotu-br> sagat: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<sagat> uso ubuntu 12.04 no meu notebook porém quero baixar musicas e tal , costumava usar amule  ou amule adunanza , instalei os dois e nenhum conecta para baixar oque pode ser , ja atualizei as listas
<KurtKraut> CyL, fui obrigado a fazer o que todo pequeno empresário brasileiro é obrigado: por Windows em todos os caixas e comprar uma solução feita emDelphi/VB que faça a automação comercial.
<sagat> eita , na no streesss
<sagat> pode deixar , vo para o google achei que ia obter ajuda por aqui , mas vejo que o povo ta no streess , fuma um que melhora
<KurtKraut> Eu estava escrevendo a resposta para ele. Bem feito, por conta do recalque vai ficar sem a resposta.
<CyL> ?
<CyL> nem tive tempo de nada, tava ligando o carregador nontablet
<CyL> KurtKraut: detalhe, supostamente as pessoas ja devrriam chegar aqui apos ir no google :)
<KurtKraut> CyL, é uma luta que eu tenho a quase 10 anos :P
<KurtKraut> E sempre sou tido como grosso por conta disso.
<CyL> KurtKraut: bom meu amigo, eu vou messa, sompassei aqui para dar um alo
<KurtKraut> CyL, beleza. Abraços, até a próxima!
<dberg> hmmm, tentando criar meu primeiro cluster com mongodb.
<gemini> Olá, pessoal!
<gemini> ns register gmn-ubuntu
<gmn-ubuntu> Olá galera!
<gmn-ubuntu>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER gmn-ubuntu doinibqhdnyb
<gmn-ubuntu> quit
<gmn-ubuntu> Olá. galera!
<hggdh> gmn-ubuntu: seria bom trocar tua senha...
<gondim> boiko_: opa tudo bem?
<boiko_> gondim: tudo blz e aí?
<gondim> boiko: rapaz quanto tempo eu nao venho aqui no irc rsrsrs
<gondim> boiko: muito tempo que nao falo com o povo.  :)
<boiko> gondim: :)
<gondim> boiko: to ficando velho mesmo HAHAhA ja estou nos enta. Tem visto o pessoal? sula, piter, gar0t0?
<boiko> gondim: nada, trabalhando de casa agora tenho ido pouco nos eventos
<gondim> boiko: eh tah complicado mesmo. fazem anos que nao vou a um evento. to com uma duvida relacionado ao Ubuntu Server. Estou fazendo uma mudancas aqui no Provedor. Queria saber na parte de atualizacao de seguranca se todos os repositorios sao constante vistos e atualizados ou soh alguns.
<hggdh> gondim: multiverse não tem atualização de segurança (a menos que os autores as providenciem; universe depende de ação da comunidade
<gondim> hggdh: ah ta. isso que eu precisava saber
<hggdh> main, -updates são atualizados via -security
<hggdh> gondim: ah, e backports -- podem ou não ter...
<gondim> hggdh: existe algum link web para eu ver todos os pacotes do multiverse e universe?
<hggdh> gondim: (1) http://packages.ubuntu.com; (2) /var/lib/apt/lists -- browse a lista que desejas
<gondim> hggdh: valeu!
<gondim> boiko: grande abraco e vou tentar acessar mais aqui.  :)
<boiko> gondim: abraço!
<herbert_> Bom dia galera, tenho um script que coloquei no /etc/init.d/ e gostaria que ele iniciasse com o ubuntu server, qual é o comando
<herbert_> para adicionar o script a inicialização?
<chouga> herbert_--> Olhe este link:
<chouga> http://rberaldo.com.br/executando-scripts-na-inicializacao-do-debianubuntu/
<chouga> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-br/2009-April/055105.html
<chouga> http://dpasqua.wordpress.com/2013/03/27/ubuntu-12-04-lts-configurando-pentaho-na-inicializacao/
<herbert_> opa @chouga o primeiro já me ajudou
<herbert_> vlw
<herbert_> era isso mesmo
<herbert_> thks
<chouga> herbert_--> Sem problemas
<guest______> bom dia
<chouga> Bom-dia guest______!
<Sandro__> bom dia gente
<guest______> queria fazer um cd com o meu linux que ja esta instalado. igual o live cd, fiquei sabendo do remastersys, mas ele foi descontinuado. alguem conhece outro programa para realizar esssa tarefa
<Sandro__> eu estou precisando de umaapoio
<chouga> Bom-dia Sandro__!
<Sandro__> eu estou usando a ultima versão do ubuntu no meu laptop
<chouga> guest______--> Vou pesquisar.
<guest______> valeu!!!
<guest______> uso kde
<guest______> 10.04 lts
<chouga> guest______--> 10.04?
<Sandro__> eu gostaria de rotear a internet dele via wifi mas não como adhoc e sim com infraestrutura
<Sandro__> estou usando o ubuntu 13
<guest______> isso
<chouga> guest______--> Por que não atualiza pra 12.04.2?
<guest______> poderia ate ser.. mas <chouga> mas queria estabilizar primeiro em 10.04 e depois irei atualizar para a 12
<chouga> guest______--> estabilizar? O suporte ao seu sistema acabou!
<guest______> acabou? nao é para cinco anos
<Sandro__> não consigo transformar meu ubuntu 13 como ponto de acesso infra-estrutura, o que faço
<chouga> guest______--> Desculpe, é verdade, pensei que tinha escrito 8.04.
<guest______> que susto!!! kkkkkkkkk
<chouga> guest______--> Entretanto recomendo EXTREMAMENTE que atualize. O Ubuntu 12.04.2 é muito bom.
<chouga> guest______--> Além do fato de ser MUITO mais moderno para "nossos dias".
<guest______> eu sei e irei fazer isso logo em seguida. e que se der uma pau eu ja tenho uma "copia" de onde poddo recomecar! tive muito trabalha como montar esse servidor..
<chouga> Ahh, é servidor?
<guest______> eu ja coloquei ele aqui para funcionar, mas ele estava dando umas zicas....
<guest______> ai consegui fazer no 10.04
<guest______> se eu tentar colocar pro 12 e der pau terei que refazer tudo
<chouga> Então deixa o 10.04, pensei que era desktop.
<guest______> ate tentei o ubuntu com gnome
<guest______> na verdade gostei mais do gnome
<guest______> ele usa a interface kde para desktop, mas é um servidor tb
<chouga> No Ubuntu 12.04 tem uma ferramente para backup nativo que funciona muito bem.
<chouga> Meu caro, é Ubuntu Server?
<chouga> Ou é Ubuntu com SAMBA?
<guest______> mas preciso gerar um cd ou um pen drive da instalacao que esta rodando
<guest______> kubuntu 10.04
<guest______> nao é kubuntu server.
<guest______> mas tenho
<guest______> php
<guest______> tem gtk
<guest______> bind
<guest______> dhcpd
<guest______> apache
<guest______> firewall
<guest______> entao considero ele como servidor
<chouga> ok
<chouga> guest______--> Vou pesquisar...
<chouga> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2012/06/ubuntu-1204-lts-instalando-o.html
<guest______> ok
<guest______> estou tentando instalar o remastersys
<chouga> guest______--> Dê uma olhada.
<chouga> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2012/06/ubuntu-1204-lts-instalando-o.html
<chouga> http://www.diolinux.com.br/search/label/Tutorial%20de%20Remasteriza%C3%A7%C3%A3o%20do%20Ubuntu
<Oliveira_Borges> Cole galera
<chouga> http://ubuntued.info/criar-um-livecd-personalizado-com-o-remastersys
<chouga> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2012/04/remastersys-crie-seu-proprio-live-cd-do-ubuntu-12-04/
<Oliveira_Borges> alguem ai que mexe com sql ?
<guest______> Acho que consegui instalar o remastersys, irei fechar o kde e ficar so no console.. depois volto e informo como ficou e se der certo monstro como fazer
<hggdh> chouga: na verdade, suporte para 10.04 *desktop* já acabou. Só temos, agora, suporte para 10.04 *server*
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguem sabe a data possível de lançamento do ubuntu mobile?
<melckior> Pessoal, alguém trabalha com transmissão ao vivo
<chouga> Elfon--> Provavelmente no primeiro semestre de 2014.
<chouga> Elfon--> Olhe este link: http://www.tecmundo.com.br/ubuntu/34647-ubuntu-mobile-os-e-oficialmente-apresentado.htm
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<rafaelsoaresbr> !restrictedformats > me
<ubotu-br> rafaelsoaresbr, please see my private message
<daniel__> desculpa sou meio noob para usar isso..: )
<daniel__> tenho 2 problemas ao usar o ubuntu no meu notebook
<daniel__> com o brilho, depois do grub a tela fica preta e tenho que ajustar o brilho, e o principal é que a bateria do meu notebook acaba muito rapido ao usar o ubuntu
<hggdh> daniel__: ambos soam como bugs. Qual a tua versão de Ubuntu?
<daniel__> atualmente nenhuma, estava usando  o 13.04
<daniel__> mas quero voltar ausar
<daniel__> a usar*
<hggdh> ocorria nas 12.04?
<hggdh> s/nas/na/
<daniel__> testei outras distro e o problema perciste
<daniel__> não
<daniel__> não tinha problemas de brilho na 12.04, mas a bateria continua indo rapido
<dberg> bateria em laptop e' muito ruim se voce comparar com um mac.
<daniel__> meu notebook é um lenovo g480 - 2gb de ram intel celeron b830 dual core
<daniel__> só que ao usar o windows 8 o problema não acontece, mas eu gosto do linux
<dberg> com windows e' um pouco melhor, mas ainda sim e' pessimo comparado com um mac
<KurtKraut> Alguns modelos de notebook de fato possuem um gerenciamento de bateria melhor no Windows do que no Linux pois o fabricante ao colocar o Windows OEM também inclui softwares proprietários e exclusivos de gestão da bateria.
<dberg> 13.04 tem um problema com o brilho tambem, todas vez que abro meu laptop o gnome "esquece" o valor que eu estava usando.
<daniel__> é infelizmente não posso comprar um MAC, e gostaria de resolver com linux mesmo :)
<KurtKraut> É possível obter no Linux resultados similares ou iguais, mas exige ajustes manuais, muito estudo de documentação, consultas a foruns etc.
<dberg> daniel__: nao estou dizendo pra voce comprar um mac, e' apenas um fato. KurtKraut tem razao. bateria em laptop rodando linux ainda requer bastante intervencao manual.
<daniel__> alias mesmo com dinheiro não compraria, iria atras de um fabricante ou de um note com total"compatibilidade" com o linux em especial o ubuntu
<KurtKraut> No Lenovo que tenho, não percebo diferença de durabilidade da bateria entre Linux e Windows.
<KurtKraut> Isso é uma característica do modelo que tenho.
<dberg> nah, mesmo problem. tenho um system 76 tambem. bateria pessima.
<dberg> KurtKraut: sim, e' o laptop que mais uso com linux.
<daniel__> quanto ao brilho tem uma solução ja encontrei em um site, o chato é q no windows não acontece, o problema da bateria é oque  encomoda vai muito rapido
<coxa> alguem pode me dizer se o pq o kubuntu instala em qualquer versão do ubuntu ??
<dberg> coxa: nao entendi sua pergunta. voce quer usar kde?
<daniel__> aos mais experientes com 2gb de ram ddr3  de 1333 (acho q 1,8 ultilizavel o resto é da placa onboard) qual versão é melhor x32 ou x64
<coxa> dberg, o kubunto ele instala o kubuntu-desktop... ele instala no ubuntu 12.04lts
<Sander__> ola
<hggdh> daniel__: x64 sempre que possível (ou seja, se o hardware aceita x64, então x64)
<daniel__> independente da quantidade de RAM ?
<Sander__> Alguém poderia me informar se o google chrome ainda pode ser instalado no ubuntu?
<daniel__> pode
<daniel__> sanders >>no site ubuntued tem um tutorial procura la
<Sander__> Como faço para corrigir problemas de depedencias, pois toda vez ele remove o pacote
<Sander__> apt-get -f install
<dberg> hmmmm, 64 bits voce vai usar mais ram, pode piorar i/o mas ao mesmo tempo voce pode ganhar em cpu. ainda sim eu usaria 64.
<daniel__> hum, e quanto a bateria ninguem tem uma "ajudinha"? rsrsrs
<daniel__> o jeito é esperar o 13.10 ? rsrsrs
<dberg> e' uma pergunta muita ampla. se voce quiser realmente arrumar isso voce vai ter que investir tempo.
<hggdh> daniel__: a priori, não. Algo está a usar tua bateria continuamente; eu tentaria ver que periféricos tens ligados, e ver se é possível tune down.
<Sander__> http://ubuntued.info?
<Sander__> ele está fora
<daniel__> já imaginava, acho q vou ficar dependente do windows por enquanto
<hggdh> e?
<hggdh> Sander__: ^
<daniel__> sanders - sim
<Sander__> é está fora
<dberg> Sander__: funciona pra mim
<Sander__> estranho o chrome me informa que não conseguiu localizar
<daniel__> bom, obrigado pela ajuda e desculpe a minha "nobice" no chat, boa tarde a todos
<dberg> Sander__: hmmm aqui esta' fora http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu.info
<dberg> ok agora nao esta' funcionando mais pra mim
<dberg> afff, usei o endereco errado
<dberg> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntued.info
<dberg> esta' funcionando
<trubin> olá pessoal, estou com um problema para instalar o software do aruidno na última versão do ubuntu studio... será que alguém poderia me dar uma dica?
<trubin> *arduino
<Sander__> preciso montar um desktop com apenas área de trabalho, rdesktop e google chrome
<maxsuel> olá
<maxsuel> alguem pode me dizer como eu faço dual boot de win8 com o umbutu
<maxsuel> ubuntu*
<Danniel-Lara> mas bah o pessoal tem preguiça de digitar no google   "dual boot win8 ubuntu"
<trubin> olá! estou tendo problemas para instalar o software do arduino no ubuntu studio 12.04 . a mensagem de erro que aparece é The following packages have unmet dependencies:  arduino: Depends: arduino-core (= 1:1.0+dfsg-9) but 1:1.0+dfsg-9 is to be installed
<trubin> alguma ideia de como posso resolver este problema? obrigado!
<KurtKraut> trubin, acho que você terá mais sorte perguntando nas comunidades de Arduino. Pois provavelmente lá alguém já passou pelo problema e já resolveu.
<dberg> Hah. Finalmente. 7 maquinas rodando ubuntu e mongo.
<chouga> Boa-noite a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<hggdh> chouga: só uma observação -- 10.04 desktop não mais é suportado. 10.04 server tem suporte até 2015
<chouga> hggdh--> É verdade, obrigado pela observação.
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<chouga> Pessoal, qual a principal diferença entre KDE e GNOME?
<dberg> Escolhendo entre os dois?
<chouga> Não, queria apenas saber mais...
<chouga> Já usei ambos, e gostei mais do KDE
<chouga> Mas, queria me aprofundar um pouco mais na parte de infraestrutura, entende?
<dberg> claro. qual parte voce esta' interessado?
<chouga> Bibliotecas, linguagens e compilação.
<chouga> Por que a Canonical optou pelo GNOME ao invés do KDE?
<vic20> chouga, acho que é questão de tradição
<vic20> talvez por eles terem mais experiência
<chouga> como assim?
<vic20> estou apenas supondo
<vic20> no momento atual acho o KDE e seus programas uma melhor opção.
<vic20> mas na época do Gnome 2, ele realmente era mais fácil de usar que o KDE
<chouga> entendo...
<dberg> ah, ok
<chouga> Muito obrigado
<dberg> kde tinha o problema da licenca, mas hoje em dia nao e' mais problema
<dberg> kde e' c++, gnome e' c
<dberg> e o mundo nao da' mais a minima, as pessoas estao escrevendo codigo pra ios e android ;)
<vic20> haha
<vic20> verdade. Acho que ainda vamos ver o Android dominar os desktops tb
<chouga> Posso estar errado mas, me parece que o KDE é melhor desenvolvido que o GNOME.
<vic20> o 4.2 é relativamente legal de usar para uso básico em desktops
<vic20> chouga, na minha opinião o problema do Gnome são alguns softwares excessivamente 'bugentos'
<vic20> o Brasero por exemplo é quase inutil
<vic20> o Totem tem bugs que vão de versão em versão e nunca corrigem
<chouga> Eu vejo toda hora que uma nova versão do KDE saiu, já o GNOME...
<vic20> é claro tb que o Gnome Shell é uma aberração sem as extensões
<vic20> este KDE 4.10 está realmente excelente
<dberg> eu nao sei, nunca escrevi muito aplicativos desktop pra gnome ou kde. gnome tenta fazer OO com c. E' terrivel. KDE tem tantos layers que e' uma aberracao. Mas as ferramentas sao melhores. Depende da sua preferencia.
<vic20> sempre usei Gnome ou Xfce e até então nunca tinha conseguido me adaptar ao KDE
<vic20> mas recentemente estou adorando o KDE
<chouga> Parece que a integração com o sistema é melhor (digo isto pois já testei ambos).
<dberg> hmmm, boa. Estou em paz com o Gnome 3 mas eu tambem nao modifico muito o desktop entao nao faz tanta diferenca pra mim.
<vic20> dberg, sei quase nada da parte de desenvolvimento, mas ouço falar que o QT é uma maravilha para programar. Será verdade então?
<chouga> QT é usado no Android
<dberg> Nao e' muito minha praia e pra Android eu so' uso java entao tambem nao posso dizer.
<chouga> QT é bem flexível, como o Python, por isso também será usado no Ubuntu Phone.
<vic20> tb sempre ouvi dizer que GTK é uma confusão danada
<dberg> QT e' layer sobre layer em C++. Boa sorte ;)
<dberg> enfim, depende do que voce esta' interessado.
<dberg> e' um bom investimento aprender os detalhes de qualquer framework que voce tem acesso ao codigo.
<vic20> sempre acreditei que C++ e Java fossem semelhantes (ambos complicados :) )
<vic20> na verdade a única coisa é que desenvolvi foi BASIC nos anos 80 então qq coisa orientada por objeto é muito cabeluda para mim
<chouga> Ou seja, quase todas as linguagens atuais...
<chouga> kkk
<vic20> haha pois é
<chouga> Estou aprendendo Python, muito legal...
<vic20> o que seria melhor aprender primeiro Python, C++ ou Java?
<dberg> 1- linguagem dinamica (python, ruby, etc)
<chouga> Depende...
<dberg> 2- C (C++ se voce quiser)
<dberg> 3- Alguma forma de lisp
<dberg> 4- OO (Java, C++, etc)
<dberg> 5- Functional Programming (Haskell, Scala, etc)
<chouga> Qual é o seu nível de conhecimento em linguagens de programação? E o que queres fazer?
<dberg> Eu trabalho com isso ;)
<dberg> Desde adolescente.
<chouga> vic20--> Qual é o seu nível de conhecimento em linguagens de programação? E o que queres fazer?
<vic20> Conheco quase nada moderno. Só programei em BASIC e assembly 6502 e 8086
<chouga> vic20--> Você quer aprender por hobby?
<vic20> sim, inicialmente sim
<chouga> Recomendo então o Python.
<vic20> legal
<chouga> Ótima linguagem para iniciantes. Documentação boa, enfim...
<vic20> recomenda algum tutorial ou livro?
<chouga> vic20--> http://www.python.org.br/wiki
<chouga> Site Oficial, tem lugar melhor?
<vic20> obrigado!
<vic20> verdade
<chouga> A documentação é excelente, além de ser em português se não souberes inglês.
<chouga> Lá eles dão diversas dicas de como iniciar.
<vic20> leio bem ingles tb
<chouga> show
<vic20> tem um monte de IDEs
<vic20> qual escolher?
<chouga> O própio python possui um IDE nativo.
<chouga> Para iniciar, ele dá conta do recado com folga.
<dberg> python ou ruby sao bom candidatos
<dberg> hmmm, TIL pgrep
<vic20> Vou dar uma estudada e ver até onde chego
<dberg> boa sorte. e' um bom investimento.
<vic20> valeu dberg!
<vic20> vou dar uma olhada aqui no site
<vic20> obrigado chouga
<chouga> vic20--> Sem problemas, eu que agradeço pela confiança.
<Zignd> Google Drive client for Linux is just a click of distance. I've saw on OMGUbuntu! this petition for creating a native Linux Google Drive application. So you guys want it, just sign on this page (no registration is required) http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/google-create-a-native-linux-google-drive-application
#ubuntu-br 2013-06-12
<SrK> Olá!
<llftiago> Como instalo a impressora Lexmark z 647, já q os drives estão indisponíveis
<geshner> olá boa noite estou com um problema será que alguém poe me ajudar?
<paladinn> chouga
<geshner> eu estou tentando instalar o Ubuntu no meu computador, mas quando eu seleciono a opção instalar o ubuntu fica quase 30 minutos com o cursor piscando na tela e o computador reinicia já tentei uns 2 cds que gravei e nada
<KurtKraut> geshner, o processador do computador é 64 bits?
<geshner> eu olhei errado meu processador é de 64bits
<geshner> quando vou instalar o ubuntu o cursor fica piscando quase 30 minutos e o pc reinicia ja tentei instalar várias vezes e nada meu processador é um core quad 2.4ghz 64 bits (intel Q6600) tenho 4Gb de ram e 500 de HD alguma ideia o que pode ser?
<KurtKraut> geshner, por desencargo de consciência, tente instalar a partir de um pendrive.
<corvolino> usa a versão amd64
<geshner> valeu vou tentar qualquer coisa volto aqui para perguntar
<marcos> alguem pod me ajudar????
<marcos> preciso de um gerenciador de download funcional
<mariofilho> Bom dia pessoal!!
<mariofilho> Alguem aqui sabe me dizer como faço pra instalar o java no meu ubuntu??
<gmn-ubuntu> Olá, pessoal.
<chouga> Bom-dia a todos!
<chouga> Alguém poderia me passar o link das alterações recentes na wiki do Ubuntu-br?
<chouga> E também alguém conhece o André Cavalcante?
<chouga> Alguém pode me ajudar com uma frase na wiki do Ubuntu?
<chouga> A dúvida é puramente gramatical...
<KurtKraut> chouga, escreve a frase aqui.
<chouga> Não é cobrado nenhum valor pela versão LTS, bem como qualquer outra, nós disponibilizamos livremente o melhor que podemos oferecer para todos sob os mesmos termos.
<chouga> ou...
<chouga> Não é cobrado nenhum valor pela versão LTS, bem como qualquer outra. Nós disponibilizamos livremente o melhor que podemos oferecer para todos sob os mesmos termos.
<chouga> Qual fica melhor?
<KurtKraut> A segunda. A vírgula quebra pensamento. Dividir em frases menores costuma ser mais inteligível. Mas tem outro detalhe que eu prefiro evitar: a dupla negação.
<KurtKraut> "Não é cobrado nenhum valor" - eu prefiro "Não é cobrado qualquer tipo de valor pela..."
<Marcio> Hi
<Marcio> I need a ubuntu touch for Atom Z670. its possible?
<KurtKraut> Marcio, Ubuntu Touch? Mas isso nem foi oficialmente lançado. Ou foi?
<chouga> KurtKraut--> Mas, e a virgula no "nós"?
<chouga> Você acha melhor deixar ou colocar o ponto final?
<KurtKraut> chouga, yeap, acho melhor o ponto final.
<Marcio> Cara, não sei explicar, mas estou utilizando um tablet com windows 7 e está me dando dor de cabeça, queria instalar o ubuntu, tentei o 12 mas da problema, aí descobri que é a arquitetura do processador que não suporta etc etc
<chouga> KurtKraut--> Ok, muito obrigado.
<chouga> KurtKraut--> Estou editando a wiki do Ubuntu-BR.
<Marcio> Pelo o que eu entendi não existe ainda versão que rode em tablets atom... correto?
<hggdh> KurtKraut: obrigado pela correção à dupla negativa
<hggdh> :-)
<KurtKraut> hggdh, :P
<KurtKraut> (-1) . (-1) = +1
<hggdh> lógica, a velha inimiga das conversas informais :-)
<hggdh> (apesar do teu exemplo ter sido em aritmética, eu vejo isto como um grupo binário, logo Booleano, logo, lógica)
<hggdh> a, not(a), not(not(a))
<chouga> Pessoal, fiz algumas alterações na parte de documentação da Wiki do Ubuntu-BR e preciso de um feedback. Alguém pode ajudar?
<hggdh> chouga: diga
<chouga> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Documentacao
<chouga> Atualizei o conteúdo para a versão 12.04 LTS(antes estava 6.06 LTS), removi link defasados e quebrados, limpei um pouco a página e corrigi alguns erros de gramática.
<chouga> Olha como era antes: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Documentacao?action=recall&rev=114
<hggdh> chouga: e os guias para Kubuntu, etc?
<hggdh> não mais existem?
<chouga> Estava muito desatualizado, por isso decidi remover...
<chouga> Estou preparando novos
<hggdh> k
<chouga> Kubuntu 6.06
<chouga> Brincadeira, né?
<hggdh> adicione um [TBD] guia de .... como placeholder
<hggdh> assim isto não será esquecido
<chouga> Não sei como fazer isso.
<chouga> Me ensina?
<hggdh> chouga: mas, de facto, necessitamos de uma revisão geral
<chouga> E as páginas do Kubuntu não existiam...
<chouga> Clica nos links para você ver...
<hggdh> chouga: simplesmente recoloque os itens, e no final adicione "[TBD]" ("To Be Done", não sei o termo em Portugues)
<hggdh> e seria interessante colocar os guias/manuais para todas as versões suportadas
<chouga> jura?
<chouga> Só um meu caro...
<hggdh> :-)
<chouga> Peguei a 12.04 inteira...
<hggdh> eu sei... por isto disse "seria interessante". Mas, é claro, as duas críticas são a atual LTS, e a 13.04
<hggdh> chouga: são apenas comentários :-)
<chouga> kkk
<chouga> Relaxa, mas confessa, se comparado a 6.06...
<chouga> Mas, estou preparando mais conteúdo.
<hggdh> chouga: comparado ao que tinha lá o que fizeste é maravilhoso!
<chouga> kkk, como você é mais experiente do que eu, podes me ajudar?
<chouga> Não sei editar muito bem...
<chouga> ainda não sei, mas vou conseguir!
<hggdh> chouga: tempo... meu prato está a transbordar (e estou a viajar por alguns dias, fora do pais e de email)
<chouga> 3 meses de wiki
<hggdh> mas vou fazer o possível
<chouga> Ainda sou iniciante no que diz respeito a "wikificar".
<hggdh> chouga: é o mesmo que morar junto: no início são só maravilhas, depois o ajuste à realidade ;-)
<chouga> rs
<hggdh> a Wiki é, basicamente, o mesmo que um documento "comum". A diferença é a possibilidade de links. De resto, é como uma edição normal.
<chouga> Eu sei mas, vejo uma wikis tão bonitas(cheia de imagem e tal) e a minha é tão simples.
<chouga> Da até tristeza =( ... rs
<chouga> *umas
<chouga> Quer ver algumas que eu fiz?
<xGrind>  HexChat: 2.9.5 ** OS: Linux 3.2.0-45-generic i686 ** Distro: Ubuntu "precise" 12.04 ** CPU: 4 x Inte(R) Atom(TMM) CPU D525   @ 1.80GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1,80GHz ** RAM: Physical: 2,0GB, 61,8% free ** Disk: Total: 424,4GB, 50,4% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<xGrind> RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 2h 50m 32s **
<hggdh> ??
<dberg^2> 15 maquinas rodando mongodb com ubuntu server com um comando. AWS e' sensacional.
<chouga> Boa-noite a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<[Orca]> eae galerinha do mal
<[Orca]> quanto tempo...
<[Orca]> rudolf: eae?
<[Orca]> oie
<dberg^2> howdy
<[Orca]> tem drive pra linux da epson? acho q escreve assim xD
<[Orca]> impressora epson
<[Orca]> um colega meu nao consegue usar o scaner porque usa a epson...
<dberg^2> nao faco ideia. a unica coisa que ja' testei com epson atraves do ubuntu foi imprimir.
<dberg^2> eu tento me manter longe de impressoras e papel.
<[Orca]> hum porque?
<[Orca]> enfim, queria que ele digitalisasse uns textos pra mim da escola... pelo ocr
<dberg^2> ultimo recurso, so' se e' extramamente necessario.
<[Orca]> entendo
<[Orca]> no caso como sou cego eh necessario xD
<dberg^2> ah, interessante
<[Orca]> bom, nao creio que ele gostaria de digitar meus textos da escola aa
<[Orca]> bom, por isso q prefiro hp, ja vem com os drivers o linux
<dberg^2> e qual programa voce usa para isso?
<[Orca]> bom o caso seria com ele. ele que tem minhas apostilas... infelizmente nao sei digitalisar...
<[Orca]> mas a impressora qd tem scaner vem ocr nao?
<[Orca]> mas enfim.
<dberg^2> acho que ocr e' processado por software, nao?
<[Orca]> mmm
<[Orca]> sim.
<dberg^2> eu imagino que a impressora tenha um scanner, e a imagem e' processada pra extrair o texto.
<[Orca]> sim..
<dberg^2> mas minha pergunta e', qual programa voce usa no ubuntu que le o programa para voce?
<[Orca]> só que nao pega o scaner...
<[Orca]> e por concequencia nao da pra extrair o texto...
<[Orca]> ah, eu uso o orca
<dberg^2> e', eu nao faco ideia. ele pode tentar tirar uma foto do texto e usar um programa de ocr.
<[Orca]> na verdade nao uso mais ubuntu por causa do unity... uso trisquel... mas eh baseado em ubuntu
<[Orca]> hum, nao sei se daria mt certo...
<dberg^2> ah, entendi, orca atua no desktop
<dberg^2> e funciona legal para ler portugues?
<[Orca]> sim.
<dberg^2> bom ouvir isso. como eu escrevo codigo o dia todo eu deixo todos os acentos e cedilhas desabilitados. atrapalha sua leitura?
<[Orca]> sim si.
<[Orca]> nao nao
<[Orca]> sem preoblemas
<[Orca]> problemas
<[Orca]> ler perfeitamente o portugues. mas o leitor ainda precisa melhorar bastante. nao ler qt por ex
<[Orca]> me parece que a ultima versao ler, mas nao testei ainda
<dberg^2> voce diz qt que o kde usa?
<[Orca]> hmm, acho que sim.
<[Orca]> tipo. tem uns programas que usam qt
<[Orca]> e ele fica totalmente inacessivel...
<dberg^2> ah, entendi. sim, faz sentido.
<dberg^2> entao voce consegue usar firefox. e o chromium? funciona?
<[Orca]> chrome nao ler praticamente nada.
<[Orca]> firefox perfeitamente.
<[Orca]> o chromium ainda nao trestei
<[Orca]> testei*
<[Orca]> programa em que?
<dberg^2> chromium e' a versao aberta do chrome.
<dberg^2> eu trabalho pra uma empresa de video game. a maior parte do tempo java e scala.
<[Orca]> hmm
<[Orca]> aaa video game...
<[Orca]> seria bom video game ser acessivel...
<dberg^2> com certeza. o que esta' acontecendo agora e' que os jogos estao todos sendo feitos pra mobile aqui na empresa.
<[Orca]> pra cegos enventaram um tal de audio game... hahahaha
<dberg^2> e a maior parte dos nossos jogos e' de estrategia, funcionaria perfeitamente com um leitor.
<[Orca]> pois é
<[Orca]> bom, sim
<dberg^2> existe algo como orca para android ou ios?
<[Orca]> estrategia da de boas eu acho
<[Orca]> bom. android n sei.
<[Orca]> mas ouvi dizer que tavam desenvolvendo
<[Orca]> qual o SO de iphone?
<dberg^2> iOS
<[Orca]> bom tem
<[Orca]> esqueci o nome agora, mas tem
<[Orca]> uma coisa que admiro no ex dono da apple... o cara era capitalista de primeira mas... pensava na acessibilidade...
<[Orca]> todos apps da apple tem leitor de telas... mac, iphones, etc...
<dberg^2> ah, interessante. nos temos uma hackthon amanha e sexta. meu projetinho e' pra android. vou dar uma olhada quao dificil e' colocar um leitor.
<[Orca]> sim.
<[Orca]> enfim. com leitor as vendas aumentam ne.. ja que dvs tambem poderam jogar..
<marinholana> Olá, baixei o ubuntu studio 13.04 x64 porém ele não reconhece um de meus hds.
<dberg^2> claro. e as vezes e' facil fazer isso funcionar com um leitor mas quem esta' desenvolvendo apenas nao pensou nisso.
<[Orca]> sim.
<marinholana> Alguém saberia me dizer se é bug comum ou problema exclusido do live que baixei?
<[Orca]> infelizmente na verdade os desenvolvedores nao se importam mt com a acessibilidade... desde que fique funcional pra os normais, ta bom
<dberg^2> acho que nao e' questao de se importar, e' uma questao de nao saber mesmo. eu nunca tinha pensado nisso.
<dberg^2> mas eu nao trabalho em coisas visuais tambem.
<[Orca]> é..
<[Orca]> pelo que sei,
<[Orca]> o sistema para cegos usarem touch screen eh
<[Orca]> voce no primeiro toque ler o que o cara tocou, com 2 toques rapidos seleciona e etc..
<dberg^2> hmmm, interessante. e imagino que e' algo intercepta todo o touch screen. eu vou dar uma olhada amanha e depois e te dou um feedback.
<[Orca]> sim.
<coxa> Alguem poderia me dizer se existe algum programa ou algum jeito de limitar a internet compartilhada???
<[Orca]> de qq forma, tou no windows agora. esperando meu pai ajeitar meu computador. tive a sorte de bugar.... de novo
<[Orca]> java eh dificil? de se aprender..
<dberg^2> depende, e' um pouco mais dificil que linguagens dinamicas mas e' mais facil que linguagens pra native code.
<dberg^2> mas e' como qualquer outra atividade, so' depende da quantidade de horas bunda na cadeira pra aprender.
<Bryan_adams> Alguem com problema na istalação da gtz670 no kubuntu!
<Bryan_adams> Alguem com problema na istalação da gtX670 no kubuntu!
#ubuntu-br 2013-06-13
<jessejuca> oi
<severgnin> ola
<severgnin> estou com problemas na minha placa wireles
<severgnin> ola
<severgnin> ubuntu
<pauloxp28x> e ai galera boa noite me ajuda a estala o pacode te atualização do ubuntu server
<pauloxp28x> oi
<vitorlobo> alguém ai que manja de hardware?
<Ernandes> vixx
<Ernandes> bah
<dberg> hmmm, tmux nao executa .bashrc
<vagzero> ola galera
<dberg> boa noite
<vagzero> td bem ???
<dberg> tudo na paz. e voce?
<vagzero> comigo td bem
<vagzero> estas de onde ?
<dberg> california
<vagzero> legal estou no Rj capital
<dberg> bacana, devo dar um pulo ai' no final do ano
<vagzero> que lugar da california ??
<dberg> silicon valley
<vagzero> terra dos eletronicos ??
<dberg> ainda tem bastante coisa de hardware mas a maioria e' software
<vagzero> berço dos computadores
<vagzero> estou no berço do samba (madureira) conheçe ???
<dberg> eu nao conheco o rio tao bem assim. conheco mais a regiao de ipanema e copacabana
<vagzero> mas ja deve ter ouvido falar na portela escola de samba
<dberg> claro, nao moro ha' tanto tempo aqui. mas samba nao e' minha praia ;)
<vagzero> esta ai a quanto tempo ??
<dberg> um pouco mais de 5 anos
<vagzero> ja e um tempinho
<vagzero> esta morando sozinho ai ???
<dberg> nao, eu sou casado. resolvi acompanhar o canal do ubuntu do brasil e ler um pouco de portugues ;)
<vagzero> ja usa ubuntu a muito tempo ??
<dberg> hmmm, acho que desde 2007 ou algo assim.
<vagzero> estou mais ou menos 1 ano
<vagzero> cansei dos windows da vida
<dberg> faz MUITOS anos que nao tenho uma maquina rodando windows. linux e osx ha' anos.
<vagzero> estou gostando muito, nao me preocupo mais com virus
<dberg> com certeza. e se voce gosta de computadores e/ou programacao e' um prato cheio.
<vagzero> sim eu gosto muito mas entendo pouco
<dberg> e' assim mesmo. cada macaco no seu galho.
<vagzero> rsrsrsrs
<vagzero> vlw irmao ja sao 2 da manha
<vagzero> vou me recolher
<vagzero> abraços ate a proxima
<dberg> boa. ainda sao 10 aqui. cya.
<vagzero> obrigado pela atençao
<vagzero> bom dia
<dberg> inte'
<LukeLinux> Olá.
<LukeLinux> !ops
<ubotu-br> mvuelma tiagoscd CyL aprigio hggdh -- ajuda solicitada no #ubuntu-br
<Guest52449> oi
<Guest52449> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<fdr> Guest49821: posso tentar
<fdr> Guest49821: qual o problema?
<wemerson> Olá..
<wemerson> gostaria que vcs me indicassem um programa simples e prático para eu instalar o ubuntu 13.04 pelo pendriver..
<Laerton> Boa tarde
<Laerton> Pessoal estou tendo aqui um problema no Ubuntu versão 12.10 que o mesmo não está entrando em rede (lan cabeada) mesmo identificando que há um cabo ligado mas o mesmo não consegue o IP do servidor DHCP
<Laerton> Foi configurado manualmente mesmo assim não navegou. Testei com Windows funcionou normal, coloquei uma placa Off ficou normal tb, mas a placa on não passa.
<Laerton> A placa mãe é uma Asrock com processador AMD FX 4100 e chipset Nvídea incluido o de rede.
<Laerton> Vi na net que existe a possibilidade deste problema ocorrer mas não encontrei nada especifico para o ubuntu só para outras versões linux.
<Laerton> Alguém já deparou com um problema semelhante?
<Daniel80> Boa tarde!
<Daniel80> Estou precisando de ajuda com o Modem Hauwei E303 no Ubuntu 13.04
<Daniel80> Alguém tem uma ideia sobre como botar esse modem para trabalhar?
<Laerton> Alguém que tenha tido problemas de configuração de rede no ubuntu?
<Laerton> Olá alguém que possa ajudar?
<Daniel80> Parecem estar todos ocupados
<Daniel80> ^^
<Daniel80> Pedi a pouco ajuda com um Modem e nada
<Daniel80> rsrsrs
<Daniel80> Olá, há alguém ON ?
<SuBmUnDo> Daniel80: https://www.google.com.br/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=Modem+Hauwei+E303+no+Ubuntu+13.04&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&redir_esc=&ei=AxC6UfeZBZWl4AON8IGYBA
<SeNaDoR> Alguem  vivo aeee?
<SeNaDoR> tô com problema no rewrite
<Kophee> SeNaDoR, creio que muitos estejam vivo aqui :P
<SeNaDoR> kkkkk
<SeNaDoR> tô com problema no rewrite
<SeNaDoR> o servidor não tá lendo o .htaccess
<SeNaDoR> Kophee pode me ajudar?
<Kophee> SeNaDoR, quais são as permissões do .htaccess?
<SeNaDoR> tô com problema no rewrite Kophee
<SeNaDoR> ops malz
<SeNaDoR> tô com problema no rewrite
<SeNaDoR> aff
<SeNaDoR> to tentando copiar da maquina virtual por isso não veio
<SeNaDoR> kkkkkkkkk
<SeNaDoR> calma ai
<SeNaDoR> Kophee -rwxrwxrwx
<Kophee> SeNaDoR, nesse caso tu pode me responder o que te levou a crer que o servidor não esta lendo o .htaccess?
<SeNaDoR> echo $_GET['pagina']
<SeNaDoR> não vem o resultado previsto
<SeNaDoR> tentando fazer url amigavel
<Kophee> nesse caso tu pode colocar o .htaccess (ou o menor exemplo possível dele) no http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<marcelomauro> Pessoal, uma dica aqui por favor. Estou fazendo a instalação com partição swap, / e /home... Qual o tamanho ideal para a    /  no caso de um laptop? Digo isso para não desperdiçar espaço.
<SeNaDoR> Kophee tô com problema no rewrite
<SeNaDoR> aff
<SeNaDoR> Kophee http://paste.ubuntu.com/5762357/
<Kophee> marcelomauro, 30-35Gb para mim são mais que suficiente... acho que o máximo que eu já usei foi 50Gb
<marcelomauro> então, eu fiz a instalação aqui num hd externo e reservei 80gk para / e o restante do hd para a Home... mas inspecionando o uso dos discos vi que a / tava usando menos de 5gb
<marcelomauro> Kophee,
<marcelomauro> O hd inteiro tem 500gb... espaço de sobra, mas.. com o esquema de partições separadas a pergunta é se fazendo isso não vou deixar realmente um espaço sem nunca "poder" ser usado.
<cent4urus> usa lvm com xfs
<marcelomauro> cent4urus, nunca usei, o que seria realmente
<marcelomauro> e esse xfs é melhor que o ext4?
<cent4urus> 500gb... coloca 300mb ext3 /boot, 10gb /, 5gb, usr, 5gb var, 1gb swap, 1gb tmp
<cent4urus> se precisar de espaco
<cent4urus> lvm_exten -L +10G /
<cent4urus> xfs_growfs /
<cent4urus> dependendo do tamanho disponivel no FREE_PE_SPACE do vgscan
<cent4urus> ;)
<marcelomauro> cent4urus, teria algum link de artigo onde eu possa estudar essas configurações?
<cent4urus> nao sei se o instalador grafico do ubuntu comporta essas configuracoes... eu faco manual no debian..
<cent4urus> google.. LVM + XFS
<cent4urus> nao eh recomendado quando vc usa um grande I/O de disco.. tipo.. servico samba
<cent4urus> PDC ou SQUID
<cent4urus> mas pra desktop eh tranquilo...
<cent4urus> o bom eh que vc aumenta o tamanho da particao "a quente"
<cent4urus> sem precisar reniciar o PC
<cent4urus> se vc fizer o esquema que eu coloquei acima... vai sobrar muita coisa dos 500GB
<cent4urus> que podem ser usado pra "aumentar" o que vc precisar
<cent4urus> saca?
<marcelomauro> cent4urus, eu gostaria de instalar ao lado do linux o freebsd... é possível com esse esquema?
<cent4urus> sim.. serao particoes isoladas pra cada SO
<cent4urus> filtrando um pouco
<marcelomauro> o meu medo de partições isoladas é que uma vez eu fiz isso e quando comecei a instalar as coisas faltou espaço
<cent4urus> ao inves de fazer particao pra cada nodo.. vc pode fazer uma boot de 300mb ext3, um / XFS e LVM e uma swap de 1GB
<cent4urus> 500GB/2 = 2x250GB - os espacos reservados pra indice = 2x 240GB +-
<cent4urus> dentro de cada vc trabalha os SO FreeBSD e Linux
<cent4urus> ja volto ae..
<marcelomauro> outra coisa, eu tinha tentado instalar o linux depois do freebsd... e o grub não reconheceu a partição bsd... O recomendado é o contrário/
<cent4urus> tem que editar o grub e adicionaro loader do bsd
<marcelomauro> cent4urus, uma vez que já instalei o ubuntu usando todo o meu disco, tem como redimensionar ele sem perder a instalação? Não usei LVM
<cent4urus> there's always a way... but can be a bit dangerous :D
<cent4urus> heh
<cent4urus> se nao me engano.. o gparted redimensiona as particoes
<cent4urus> com ele eh possivel.. mas sempre tem a chance de perder alguma coisa..
<omelete> livecd do gparted e redimensiona
<omelete> mas é bom ter um backup
<cent4urus> yup
<cent4urus> :)
<marcelomauro> o sistema está recem instalado.......   e nao tenho nada importante nele ainda
<cent4urus> eu sou mais de pegar um fim de semana algumas garrafas de cafe.. e me isolar do mundo hehe
<cent4urus> bom.. se vai ajudar.. e a questao seria entender...
<cent4urus> minha opiniao seria:
<cent4urus> antes de detonar teu SO
<cent4urus> baixa um vbox
<cent4urus> cria uma maquina com uns 20GB
<cent4urus> instala 10 ubuntu.. 10 BSD e brinca..
<cent4urus> quando absorver o que deve ser feito.. detona teu desktop ;)
<marcelomauro> eu tenho vbox aqui já...  mas só tenho 4gb de memoria e acho quefica tudo lento
<marcelomauro> mas vou seguir seu conselho
<cent4urus> o bsd com 4 gb eh tranquilo...
<cent4urus> bom.. eu uso com fluxbox
<cent4urus> por isso deve ser tranquilo hehe
<cent4urus> o gnome2 ja eh mais pesadinho.. mas vc so vai usar a vbox pra testes entao se ficar um pouco lento acredito que nao tera problemas...
<marcelomauro> pra rodar os dois...  se bem que não experimentei rodar o vbox como linux sendo host... so o windows mesmo
<cent4urus> basicamente.. vai usar o texto pra editar o grub2
<cent4urus> o bsd por padrao vem sem o X
<cent4urus> os dois nao vao rodar simultaneamente tbm...
<marcelomauro> mas no vbox não vai precisar do grub
<marcelomauro> pois fica tudo separado num disco virtual
<cent4urus> imagina que o vbox eh teu desktop
<cent4urus> vai instalar primeiro o bsd..
<cent4urus> depos o ubuntu
<cent4urus> ae o ubuntu vai instalar na mbr do disco vbox e subir.. sem reconhecer o bsd
<marcelomauro> no mesmo disco virtual?
<cent4urus> claro..
<cent4urus> vc pode fazer isso
<marcelomauro> nãosabia
<cent4urus> cria um disco de 20 particiona 10 pro bsd e deixa 10 livre
<marcelomauro> heheeh, mais para eu brincar no fds
<cent4urus> instala o bsd nos 10 primeiros..
<cent4urus> depois instala o ubuntu nos 10 restantes
<cent4urus> sobe o ubuntu e brinca no grub
<cent4urus> heh
<marcelomauro> cent4urus, aproveitando o assunto, por exemplo, digamos que eu faça um monte de configuração num instalação vbox, é possível aproveitar essa isntalação, depois, para o disco real?
<cent4urus> existem aplicativos que fazem isso.. mas nao seria o caso do vbox...
<marcelomauro> algo como apenas copiar o disco para o hd
<cent4urus> heh
<cent4urus> como eu disse.. "there's always a way"
<cent4urus> hehehe
<cent4urus> voce poderia usar o DD
<KurtKraut> marcelomauro, é possível que sim através do comando dd e depende do formato de HD virtual que você escolher. Tenho nenhuma informação privilegiada para isso, terás que recorrer ao Google atrás de um passo a passo.
<cent4urus> o dd eh um aplicativo que pode detonar legal com seus particionamentos
<marcelomauro> por que eu estou fazendo aqui o seguinte esquema. Meu laptop precisa ter o windows nele, por causa do trabalho. Mas em casa eu só uso linux. Então eu instalo em hd externo dando boot por ele no sistema. Roda legal, sem lentidão.
<marcelomauro> Então eu tenho uns três hd externos cada um com um sistema preparado para cada coisa que faço.
<cent4urus> credo.. hehe
<marcelomauro> é meio louco, mas assim eu não perco nada
<marcelomauro> um deles é só para essas brincadeiras
<cent4urus> se vc tem linux em casa... e o desktop for legal.. (mem,proc), instala um LTSP nele e sobe o laptop via Rede.. vai abrir o X do desktop no laptop
<marcelomauro> cent4urus, tb porque eu não sabia do lance do vbox que vc me falou
<SeNaDoR> Kophee http://paste.ubuntu.com/5762357/
<SeNaDoR> coloquei ai
<toter> Caros senhores, boa tarde… Estou com uma dúvida. Por exemplo: um deamon roda no background. Como é mesmo em português "rodar no background"?
<omelete> qdo vejo isso traduzido é plano de fundo
<toter> entendo… essa tradução não soa muito bem… :(
<toter> mas obrigado
<KurtKraut> toter, é tão ruim que muita gente não prefere traduzir :P
<toter> dá para entender o porquê… soa mal mesmo. Estou fazendo um projeto para a facu e vou deixar "roda no background"...
<omelete> já vi tb primeiro plano/segundo plano
<omelete> confuso tb, melhor deixar background
<toter> obrigado a todos
<SeNaDoR> Alguem ai pode me ajudar com Rewrite???
<KurtKraut> SeNaDoR, o que é Rewrite?
<SeNaDoR> KurtKraut: configuração do apache2
<KurtKraut> SeNaDoR, então você se fará melhor entender falando de mod_rewrite :P Acho que as pessoas vão reconhecer melhor.
<SeNaDoR> KurtKraut: vlw
<SeNaDoR> Alguem ai pode me ajudar com mod_rewrite???
<SeNaDoR> KurtKraut tu manja de java?
<KurtKraut> SeNaDoR, não, e fujo de Java como o diabo foge da cruz.
<SeNaDoR> KurtKraut: kkkk
<Daniel80> Olá pessoal, boa noite!
<Daniel80> Resolvi começar a minha instalação do zero
<Daniel80> Antes de eu instalar algo no PC gostaria de saber se vocês recomendam alguma distro do Linux
<Daniel80> É meu primeiro contato direto com Linux e estou pensando em Instalar o Ubuntu para ir me familiarizando com o Linux
<omelete> distro é algo bem pessoal
<Daniel80> Certo
<omelete> pra iniciante o ubuntu msm
<Daniel80> Certo
<Daniel80> Legal. Vejo que estou indo pelo caminho certo...rs
<Daniel80> Bom eu desisti de instalar o Modem E303 (huawei) TIM neste momento por não ter certeza da situação do sistema
<KurtKraut> Daniel80, a minha sugestão é instalar e usar no dia a dia. E ter que descobrir como fazer tudo que você faz com outro sistema a fazer no Linux. E se empacar em algo, insista até descobrir em vez de fazer dual boot no Windows e completar sua tarefa.
<Daniel80> Resolvi fazer o seguinte
<KurtKraut> Daniel80, a compatibilidade com Huawei é alta no Ubuntu. Todos os modems 3G deles que tive acesso funcionavam sem qualquer configuração especial.
<KurtKraut> Mais fácil de que configurar do que no Windows
<Daniel80> Legal
<Daniel80> Estou fazendo exatamente isto. Não vou fazer dual boot.
<Daniel80> Vou do ZERO
<Daniel80> Como a única conexão com a internet provém deste modem peguei um micro velho e botei como Servidor de internet
<Daniel80> Para que eu possa acessar a internet no Ubuntu e posteriormente acertar tudo
<Daniel80> Bom é isso.
<Daniel80> Vou desligar a máquina, gravar a imagem no PEN com o LILI e instalar de uma vez...
<Daniel80> Depois a gente vê o que está acontecendo com o modem
<omelete> bom sorte ai nos testes
<Daniel80> Até daqui a pouco
<Daniel80> Olá
<Daniel80> Bom, comecei a instalação
<Daniel80> Tenho um HD de 160GB par teste
<Daniel80> Preferi criar as partições manualmente...
<Daniel80> Qual seria o tamanho bom para uma partição SWAP
<Daniel80> ?
<Daniel80> Gostaria sobre umas dicas sobre particionamento durante a instalação, alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Daniel80> Gostaria de umas dicas sobre particionamento durante a instalação, alguém poderia me ajudar? (corrigindo a pergunta)
<omelete> o q vc qria saber?
<Daniel80> A dúvida é sobre o tamanho da partição SWAP adequada e qual o tipo de partição que devo usar no resto do disco, sendo que pretendo particionar o disco em tres partes. 1 - SWAP / 2 - Sistema / 3 - Espaço para arquivos pessoais, o tamanho total do disco é 160 GB
<omelete> qto de memoria vc tem?
<Daniel80> DISCO de 160GB
<omelete> memoria ram
<Daniel80> 2GB
<omelete> coloca 2gb de swap
<Daniel80> ok
<omelete> pessoal fala pra colocar o dobro de memoria ram
<omelete> eu acho 4gb mto
<Daniel80> Certo
<Daniel80> Qual o tipo de partição que eu devo escolher para o resto do disco?
<Daniel80> EXT4?
<omelete> isso
<omelete> 2 - sistema vai ser o /
<omelete> 3 - arquivo pessoal vai ser o /home
<omelete> merifica ai
<Daniel80> Certo
<Daniel80> 40GB para o sistema é o suficiente?
<Daniel80> Levando em conta que vou instalar o básico de programas de produtividade
<omelete> ta bom
<Daniel80> legal
<Daniel80> Instalando
<Daniel80> :)
<omelete> definiu o /home com o restante?
<Daniel80> Exatamente como você mencionou
<Daniel80>  2 - em \
<Daniel80> 3 - em \ Home
<omelete> blz
<Daniel80> A instalação aparentemente parou em Obtendo arquivo 28 de 66 e está parada ai há algum tempo
<Daniel80> Não há atividade na internet
<Daniel80> Será que há algo errado?
<Daniel80> A maquina está respondendo, posso navegar pela "apresentação de instalação" e nos Menus
<omelete> eu ñ sei o q ele faz durante essa parte
<omelete> mas ñ é obrigado estar conectado na internet pra continuar a instalação
<Daniel80> Será que devo desabilitar a "Wired Connection 1" para ver se ele sai dessa?
<Daniel80> Ou posso tambem dar um SKIP
<Daniel80> Acho que vou de SKIP...rsrsrs
<Daniel80> Vamos ver :P
<Daniel80> Ao apertar SKIP apareceu em cima da barra de progresso...
<omelete> continuou a instalação?
<Daniel80> "Fontconfig Warning: Ignoring C.UFT-8 Not a valid language Tag
<Daniel80> Continua parado
<Daniel80> Vou interromper a rede dele pra ver
<Daniel80> Perai
<Daniel80> :P
<Daniel80> Ufa!
<Daniel80> Pronto
<Daniel80> Derrubei a Wired 1 e ele continuou o processo
<omelete> blz
<ivan_on_trac> Eu baixei uma imagem virtualbox c ubuntu 8.10. Pergunta ainda existe repo apt-get ativo pra essa versão do ubuntu?
<omelete> deve ter ñ
<Daniel80> Bom, a intalação terminou, pediu para reiniciar e dei OK
<Daniel80> Agora parou em "Asking all remaining processes to terminate
<Daniel80> [ok]
<Daniel80> Acho que vou precisar resetar
<Daniel80> vamos ver
<Daniel80> Reiciando!
<Daniel80> bom, tudo funcionando. Aparentemente
<Daniel80> Porém o acesso a internet não está funcionando nele
<Daniel80> A rede que eu configurei é um simples compartilhamento com a internet
<Daniel80> A maquina onde estou é 192.168.0.1
<Daniel80> Nas configurações de rede dele coloquei
<Daniel80> 192.168.0.2 / 24
<Daniel80> e no gateway coloquei 192.168.0.1
<Daniel80> Teoricamente seria isso certo?
<Daniel80> Pelo "Arquivo" consigo até enxergar a maquina 192.168.0.1
<Daniel80> As outras estão navegando. Ela não
<Daniel80> O que pode ser isso?
<omelete> tentar da um ping em algum ip
<Daniel80> Certo
<Daniel80> Tá dificil...rs
<Daniel80> Tentei logar no prompt e meu login e senha não são aceitos
<Daniel80> :S
<Daniel80> Meu usuário tem Nome "espaço" Sobrenome, posso digitar normalmente com espaço?
<omelete> terminal grafico msm
<Daniel80> isso
<Daniel80> Tipo alt+F2
<Daniel80> e ping 192.168.0.1
<Daniel80> ?
<omelete> tenta ping -c4 8.8.8.8
<omelete> se responder tem algum problema com o dns
<Daniel80> Perai
<Daniel80> Hahahaha
<Daniel80> Pois é
<Daniel80> Quando se coloca NOME+SOBRENOME no login e tem espaço entre eles o Linux entende de outra forma
<Daniel80> Enfim
<Daniel80> Fiz o login no Prompt
<Daniel80> dei ping e ele enxerga a outra máquina
<omelete> como vc conseguiu criar um login com espaço?
<omelete> acho q nem tem jeito
<Daniel80> No modo gráfico é possivel
<omelete> pra escapar tem q ter '' ou \
<omelete> 'nome sob' ou nome\ sob
<Daniel80> pois é
<Daniel80> Achei melhor trocar o nome para "Daniel" para facilitar...rsrsrs
<omelete> melhor hehe
<Daniel80> Bom pingar a X.X.X.1 ele pinga
<Daniel80> consigo inclusive acessar do Ubuntu as pastas cmpartilhadas na rede
<Daniel80> O que eu achei estranho é que no Ruindows você precisa colocar tambem o nome do grupo de trabalho e etc para ele funcionar
<Daniel80> Tenho que fazer isso no Linux também para que as outras máquinas o vejam?
<omelete> ñ entendo essa parte de rede com o windows usando o samba
<Daniel80> Legal. você me ajudou pra caramba
<Daniel80> Muito obrigado
<Daniel80> :)
<Daniel80> Agora tenho que bater um pouco a cabeça tbm
<omelete> blz, precisar só dizer
<Daniel80> se não fica fácil.....rsrsrs
#ubuntu-br 2013-06-14
<Daniel80> Alguém poderia me dar uma mãozinha na configuração de rede?
<Daniel80> Olá... Alguém poderia me ajudar a configurar a rede no ubuntu? A máquina estava funcionando na rede mas após a formatação ela não acessa a internet. É uma rede domestica com conexão discada compartilhada. Coloquei todas as informações sobre IP e Gateway mas algo está esquisito.
<xdoctor> Daniel80, discada ??
<xdoctor> modem e tudo
<Daniel80> isso doctor
<xdoctor> crl faz tempo que não vejo isso
<Daniel80> O cenário é este
<Daniel80> kkkkk
<xdoctor> Daniel80, colocou algo no resolv.conf ??
<xdoctor> dns primario e secundario ??
<Daniel80> Estou usando a mesma configuração que habitualmente tenho nos outros pcs
<Daniel80> Rede 192.168.0.0
<Daniel80> Servidor 192.168.0.1
<Daniel80> Mask /24
<Daniel80> No ubuntu coloquei o seguinte
<Daniel80> 192.168.0.2
<Daniel80> Mask /24
<xdoctor> Espera
<xdoctor> deixe-me ver se entendo
<xdoctor> voce tem um pc que disca e ele compartilha a internet pela rede ??
<Daniel80> diga
<Daniel80> isso
<Daniel80> exato
<xdoctor> o computador que esta a discar tem a internet funcionando nele ??
<Daniel80> estou usando ele agora, e a maquina a qual pretendo configurar ESTAVA acessando normalmente antes da formatação
<Daniel80> Formatei e instalei o U13.4
<Daniel80> Zerado
<Daniel80> Pra ter uma noção... quando eu estou no Ubuntu e pingo o servidor ele responde
<Daniel80> Consigo até abrir as pastas compartihadas na rede
<Daniel80> Ou seja a rede está ok, mas por alguma razão a internet não chega nele
<xdoctor> fez o lance de comparitlhar a conexão através do iptables ?
<Daniel80> Como seria?
<xdoctor> |internet|-----|pc com modem|-------|rede interna - outros computadores|
<xdoctor> esse seria o cenário da sua rede ??
<Daniel80> exato
<xdoctor> o que tem o pc com modem esta usando ubuntu ?
<Daniel80> Não, o "servidor" está com ruindows
<xdoctor> poras
<Daniel80> Coloquei outra máquina na rede e ela subiu a internet sem problemas
<xdoctor> então tem que ter a opção habilitada no windows, compartilhamento de internet e tal
<Daniel80> Só essa com o Ubuntu Recem instalado que tá osso
<xdoctor> verifica as configurações
<xdoctor> tipo ip, gateway e o resolv.conf
<xdoctor> ipconfig eth0 192.168.x.x netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<xdoctor> route add default gw IP_GW
<xdoctor> echo "nameserver ip_dns_primario" > /etc/resolv.conf
<Daniel80> Vamos lá... só para ver se me fiz entender direito. A rede e o compartilhamento para as outras máquinas está normal.
<xdoctor> ok
<Daniel80> Certo
<Daniel80> Vamos lá
<Daniel80> Vamos falar apenas da máquina com Ubuntu instalado
<xdoctor> então partiremos do supost que a máquita com ubuntu ta com problema
<xdoctor> então tu verificar as configurações
<Daniel80> Mas ai é que está
<xdoctor> faz ping host_gateway
<Daniel80> Antes ela estava com o Ruindows e estava conectando normalmente
<xdoctor> depois ping terra.com.br
<Daniel80> Primeiro passo... Verificar as configurações
<Daniel80> Cliquei em configurações de rede
<Daniel80> Endereço dela 192.168.0.10 / 24
<Daniel80> Gateway 192.168.0.1
<Daniel80> DNS 192.168.0.1
<Daniel80> Apenas com isso as outras entram
<xdoctor> okay
<xdoctor> agora abre um terminal
<xdoctor> e verifica lá
<Daniel80> certo
<xdoctor> ping 192.168.0.10
<xdoctor> ping 192.168.0.1
<Daniel80> OK
<Daniel80> De ambas as máquinas
<xdoctor> ping terra.com.br
<xdoctor> da máquina que não navega na internet
<Daniel80> Nada
<xdoctor> netstat -r
<Daniel80> Um minuto
<xdoctor> vai mostrar a tabela de roteamento
<xdoctor> vem se tem lá algo como dafult -----ip
<Daniel80> Roteador 192.168.0.1
<xdoctor> ping 200.154.56.80
<xdoctor> tenta ai da máquina ubuntu
<Daniel80> Foi
<xdoctor> retornou ??
<Daniel80> Pelo jeito ela não está resolvendo o DNS
<Daniel80> Pelo IP foi
<xdoctor> vim /etc/resolv.conf
<xdoctor> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<xdoctor> nameserver 8.8.8.4
<xdoctor> salva e faz o teste com o ping
<xdoctor> ping terra.com
<xdoctor> usa o vim ou outro que souber usar
<xdoctor> pico
<xdoctor> vi
<xdoctor> gvim
<xdoctor> agora me ajuda com exercicios de C
<xdoctor> \o/
<Daniel80> Usei "sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf"
<xdoctor> isso e coisa de nerd
<Daniel80> hahaha
<xdoctor> mas deu certo ??
<Daniel80> Magina
<Daniel80> Cabaço de tudo
<Daniel80> rsrssr
<Daniel80> Bom
<Daniel80> Dentro está "Nameserver 127.0.0.0"
<xdoctor> Poras
<xdoctor> por isso que não ta funcionando
<Daniel80> Perdão "nameserver 127.0.1.1"
<Daniel80> rsrsrs
<xdoctor> troca la pelo 192.168.0.1
<Daniel80> Esse é o gateway?
<Daniel80> Perai
<xdoctor> depois acrescenta nameserver 8.8.8.8
<xdoctor> esse ip e do loopback, eu não sei explicar . . .
<xdoctor> go go go
<xdoctor> ??
<Daniel80> Ok
<Daniel80> Dai vai ficar assim
<xdoctor> tenho que dormir cara, não tenho mais 50 anos
<Daniel80> Primeira linha Nameserver 192.168.0.1
<xdoctor> blz pura
<Daniel80> segunda linha?
<xdoctor> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<xdoctor> já tá bom eu acho
<xdoctor> go go go
<Daniel80> vamos lá
<Daniel80> Derruba tudo e sobe denovo?
<Daniel80> Pra carregar ou pode ir direto?
<xdoctor> ir direto
<Daniel80> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<Daniel80> It´s DONE!!!
<xdoctor> fala português
<Daniel80> SIMMMMMMMMMMM
<Daniel80> FEITO!!!!!
<Daniel80> hahahaha
<Daniel80> Nossa
<xdoctor> mas me diz uma coisa
<Daniel80> Muito obrigado caara
<Daniel80> pode falar
<xdoctor> onde tu mora que esta no modem discado ??
<xdoctor> tu ta trollando
<Daniel80> Então velho moro aqui nos cafundo´s de EMBU
<Daniel80> Aqui não chega nada de cabo
<Daniel80> Só Rádio e Modem
<xdoctor> rádio já ta bom
<Daniel80> Ou discada com US ROBOTICS
<xdoctor> mas eu pensava que modem já era
<xdoctor> que nem existia provedor
<Daniel80> Pois é... por aqui um link de 10Mbps sai pela bagatela de 1200/Mês
<Daniel80> no Centro do Embu ainda tem Cabo e tals mas como aqui é um bairro afastado do centro cada um tem que se virar
<xdoctor> embu e de onde ??
<Daniel80> SP
<xdoctor> ah sim
<xdoctor> fugi das aulas
<Daniel80> kkkkkkkk
<xdoctor> ou estava presente mas não estava lá
<xdoctor> se é que me entende
<Daniel80> Normal... todo mundo Não faz ideia de onde fica... normal... :S
<Daniel80> Bom com isso já consigo atualiar o ubuntu
<xdoctor> Daniel80, blz
<xdoctor> vou nessa
<Daniel80> Amanhã preciso fazer esse modem Huawei E303 funcionar nele
<Daniel80> Será que é muito complicado?
<xdoctor> eu tinha um us robotics, huawei e modem de chip ??
<xdoctor> aqueles usb ??
<Daniel80> Exato
<Daniel80> Sabe aqueles modems 3g
<xdoctor> acho que não
<xdoctor> so da uma pesquisada na net que acha algo
<Daniel80> Aqueles USB
<Daniel80> Tá certo já ajudou muito
<Daniel80> Valeu mesmo
<Daniel80> :)
<Daniel80> A gente se fala
<Daniel80> Abraço
<vagzero> boa noite e bom dia a tds !!!
<vagzero> diga la AL KERNELL !!!!
<AL_Kernell> vagzero, opaaaa
<AL_Kernell> =P
<vagzero> blz !!!
<vagzero> td bem ? vc esta de onde ?
<b4cKdOoR> galera estou procurando um grupo de estudo LPI
<b4cKdOoR> tem algum?
<omelete> b4cKdOoR,  tenta yahoo groups
<b4cKdOoR> valeu omelete
<vagzero> alguem pra papear ?????
<paladinn> papear cara aqui não é batepapo uol
<paladinn> CANAL SUPORTE USUÁRIOS UBUNTU
<paladinn> suporte técnico cara
<paladinn> papeae entra em facebook/orkut/badoo/pof
<paladinn> estamos trabalhando para ajudar os usuários
<paladinn> e vc quer papear
<marcelomauro> boa noite
<vagzero> boa noite Marcelo
<marcelomauro> pessoal, fiz uma bobeira aqui. Tenho o sistema instalado em um hd externo, mas na hora da instalação esqueci de dizer que queria o grub no hd externo e não no hd principal. Tem como desinstalar o grub da mbr do hd principal?
<vagzero> e so desinstalar normalmente do hd externo e instalar novamente no principal
<GuilhermeCunha> http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/grub/grubpartition.htm
<GuilhermeCunha> marcelomauro
<GuilhermeCunha> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1320270
<vagzero> paper e trocar ideias irmao
<marcelomauro> GuilhermeCunha, nesses dois links não tem como desisntalar o grub do hd com o windows
<vagzero> alguem conhece algum software bom pra streaming de audio pelo ubuntu
<vagzero> ja estou usando o IDJC  e o MIXXX 1.11.0
<marcelomauro> alguém pode me ajudar a remover o grub instalado acidentalmente no /dev/sda em vez de /dev/sdb?
<marcelomauro> as dicas que eu encontro na net precisa do cd de instalação do windows. Eu não o tenho e nem posso me arriscar a perder o sistema
<omelete> deve ter jeito como dd
<omelete> só ñ sei se é 100%
<GuilhermeCunha> vagzero, shoutcast, icecast
<vagzero> shoutcast !!!
<GuilhermeCunha> :)
<marcelomauro> pessoal, alguém pode me ajudar a desisntalar o grub de uma partição windows instalada acidentalmente?
<marcelomauro> oi
<optimusprimem> oi marcelomauro
<optimusprimem> já fez uma pesquisa sobre ?
<GuilhermeCunha> a
<marcelomauro> cara, instalei o grub em /dev/sda em vez de /dev/sdb
<marcelomauro> já fiz
<marcelomauro> mas tudo que encontro precisa do cd de instalação do windows
<marcelomauro> e não tenho um
<marcelomauro> optimusprimem:
<optimusprimem> nunca fiz isso e não sei caso não ache suporte aqui ou pesquisou e não achou e caso saiba um pouco de inglês acessa o canal #ubuntu
<GuilhermeCunha> cara
<GuilhermeCunha> 7. Reinstall grub: grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/radicula $device
<GuilhermeCunha> onde device ? o disco que desejas
<GuilhermeCunha> /dev/sda
<GuilhermeCunha> ou /dev/sdb
<marcelomauro> GuilhermeCunha: isso vai apagar do primeiro hd?
<GuilhermeCunha> somente o grub
<GuilhermeCunha> vai instalar
<marcelomauro> ???
<marcelomauro> então, vai instalar o grub novamente, mas vai apagar do primeiro hd?
<GuilhermeCunha> voc? est? solicitando a remo??o com o comando grub-install ? N?o
<GuilhermeCunha> ok
<marcelomauro> GuilhermeCunha: mas se eu não fizer isso vai ficar dois grubs instalados cara
<marcelomauro> tem que remover tambem
<GuilhermeCunha> ent?o remove o que n?o quer mais
<GuilhermeCunha> e instala onde desejar
<GuilhermeCunha> http://www.av8n.com/computer/htm/grub-reinstall.htm
<marcelomauro> mas é isso que eu quero fazer. Tou perguntando como desistalar sem comprometer o sistema windows... O linux eu posso reinstalar depois
<GuilhermeCunha> desinstalar o grub n?o compromete o windows
<GuilhermeCunha> s? que se n?o instalar certo depois
<GuilhermeCunha> n?o da boot por nenhum sistema
<marcelomauro> GuilhermeCunha: digamos o seguinte, eu desistalo o grub... o windows vai bootar?
<marcelomauro> como antes?
<marcelomauro> o linux eu posso reinstalar depois como eu quero
<marcelomauro> no caso eu so me esquci de escolher o disco no qual o grub ia ser instalado na hora da instalação do ubuntu
<marcelomauro> ja tinha feito isso muitas vezes num hd
<marcelomauro> ????
<MrBoss> bom dia
<MrBoss> alguém recomenda um conversor bom?
<alvaro__> bom dia gente boa
<alvaro__> gostaria de saber se tem algum sistema pronto para servidor radius, tal como o zentyal
<alvaro__> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<coxa> Alguem sabe me dizer se o Kubuntu 12.04LTS é uma versão estavel ???? ou tem outra mais nova ???
<coxa> Alguem sabe me dizer se o Kubuntu 12.04LTS é uma versão estavel ???? ou tem outra mais nova ???
<KurtKraut> coxa, a mais nova é a 13.04.
<coxa> KurtKraut, mais é estavel essa nova versão ???
<coxa> igual ao 12.04lts?
<KurtKraut> coxa, isso eu acho abstrato. Tem gente que fica tratando versões como jogo do bicho, que um dado número é melhor que outro. Na minha experiência, quanto mais nova a versão, melhor.
<KurtKraut> coxa, E não diria que uma dada versão é instável. Você pode ter enfrentado problemas de compatibilidade com hardwares específicos em versões passadas. Mas instável? Nem o Windows é mais desde o 7, que dirá o Linux.
<coxa> KurtKraut, entendi... vou baixar o 13.04
<coxa> pq é o seguinte
<coxa> KurtKraut, eu tenho o ubuntu 12.04.. so que ele vem muitas coisas que eu nao uso
<coxa> KurtKraut, queria uma versão do ubuntu mais leve, ai tava pesquisando achei o kubuntu
<coxa> KurtKraut, os isso...  :D
<coxa> KurtKraut, me responde uma pergunta o 64bits roda programas 32 do windows usando o wine??
<SeNaDoR> Alguem ai pode me ajudar com mod_rewrite???
<KurtKraut> coxa, não acho que o Kubuntu seja mais leve. Assim como o Ubuntu, ele não possui preocupação com performance.
<KurtKraut> coxa, se você tem pouca RAM ou pouco poder de CPU, experimente o Xubuntu e o Lubuntu.
<KurtKraut> coxa, quanto aos bits, sim, wine de um sistema 64 bits irá rodar aplicações win32.
<marcelomauro> coxa, o 12.04 é uma versão LTS. As versões LTS são projetadas para ter suporte por mais tempo e a política de inclusão de novidades é um pouco mais criteriosa. Porém podemos dizer, segundo o site do ubuntu, que as versões 12.10 e 13.04 também sao "estáveis". Mas não são LTS. Então fica por tua conta a escolha.
<coxa> KurtKraut, cara meu pc é um corei3 4gb ram ddr3 placa de video 1GB
<marcelomauro> e por estar rodando por mais tempo, as versoes LTS, principalmente depois de 1 ano como é agora a 12.04, tendem a ser mais estáveis porque houve tempo para fixar os bugs encontrados.
<coxa> marcelomauro, entendi...
<marcelomauro> coxa, eu uso a 13.04 com essa configuração, sistema instalado em hd externo , num laptop, e não tenho problema algum com desempenho da máquina
<coxa> marcelomauro, usando o kubuntu ?
<KurtKraut> coxa, seu perfil de hardware deveria ser suficiente para Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<marcelomauro> coxa,mas se vc for como eu, que gosta de mexer, não se contenta com um versão que não seja A MAIS NOVA... kkkkk
<marcelomauro> coxa, sim, tou usando o kubuntu agora
<coxa> KurtKraut, eu uso ubuntu/kubuntu-kde mais mesmo assim tem muita coisa instalada que eu não uso...
<KurtKraut> coxa, E o que isso tem a ver com performance?
<coxa> KurtKraut, ele demora para carregar tudo
<KurtKraut> coxa, Ele não carrega "tudo". Ele carrega só o KDE ou o Unity
<KurtKraut> coxa, o fato de existir instalado um software de calculadora, por exemplo, não faz o carregamento inicial do sistema ficar mais lento.
<coxa> KurtKraut, tem como escolher oque é para ser carregado no inicio dele??
<KurtKraut> coxa, Tem, mas basicamente tudo que carregado é para fazer a interface gráfica abrir. Me parece que você acha o carregamento da interface gráfica lenta. Experimente o Xubuntu e o Lubuntu como te disse.
<coxa> KurtKraut, eu vi um tutorial com um programa chamado preload instalei mais ele nao abre..
<marcelomauro> talvez vc tenha posto um monte de firulas na tela inicial. Isso deixa a  aparência do sistema mais legal, claro, Mas tudo tem um preço.
<marcelomauro> eu rodo aqui o kubuntu com as mesmas características de hardware que você e tudo é rápido pra mim.
<coxa> marcelomauro, entendi
<coxa> de qualquer forma vou dar uma olhada rapida aqui
<KurtKraut> coxa, preload não é visível, é algo que roda debaixo do caput.
<marcelomauro> eu entendo, dá vontade de tunar tudo... hehehe
<KurtKraut> *capô
<coxa> KurtKraut, humm
<KurtKraut> marcelomauro, também não acho que o hardware do coxa seja fraco para o Ubuntu/Kubuntiu
<marcelomauro> não é mesmo
<marcelomauro> e ele tá usando em estação de trabalho, pelo que entendi
<marcelomauro> aqui eu não tenho placa de video dedicada
<coxa> KurtKraut, cara o meu cunhado instalo uns treco do backtrack queria remover isso tb...
<Guest56609> como uso irc????
<marcelomauro> e são exatamente corei3 2,27GHz, 4GB memória ram, 64bits
<coxa> marcelomauro, como faço para ver essas configurações ??
<marcelomauro> coxa, vc não conhece sua máquina?
<coxa> marcelomauro, cara sei que é um Corei3 os ghz não lembro.. 4gb ram dd3
<Guest56609> list
<Guest56609> tem como atualizar direto o ubuntu 12.04 para ubuntu 13.04
<Guest56609> ???
<marcelomauro> coxa,  vc tá usando o kde?
<coxa> marcelomauro, sim
<marcelomauro> então vai em aplications->system-> info center
<marcelomauro> vai aparecer a informação da tua cpu
<Guest56609> sim
<fdr> Guest56609: nao, precisa atualizar para a 12.10 primeiro
<marcelomauro> Guest56609, se vc pretende usar o irc, procure na internet como registrar seu nick na freenode. Muitos canais só permitem usuários identificados corretamente e autenticados com senha
<marcelomauro> coxa, deu certo aí?
<coxa> marcelomauro, abriu tudo aqui
<marcelomauro> então, qual é tua máquina
<coxa> marcelomauro, vc nao entendeu.. ele abriu aqui todas as configurações
<coxa> marcelomauro, mostra hardware - sistema
<coxa> etc
<coxa> marcelomauro, achei em detalhes
<coxa> marcelomauro, memoria 3.8GIB processador intelcore i3-540@3.07GHZ*4
<coxa> marcelomauro, cara se eu colocar o sistema 64bits vai rodar bem mais rapido que o 32bits nṕe?
<marcelomauro> então, quando perguntei qual é tua máquina era isso que quis saber.
<coxa> marcelomauro, entendi.. então se eu colocar o sistema 64bits vai rodar muito mais rapido que o de 32bits certo?
<marcelomauro> coxa, vc tem um processador 64bit, com memória de 4gb... já da pra colocar
<coxa> marcelomauro, é vou baixar a versão 64bits
<marcelomauro> eir, no processador ali quantos GHZ?
<coxa> marcelomauro,  processador intelcore i3-540@3.07GHZ*4
<marcelomauro> ahhh certo... então cara, tua máquina é mais potente que a minha
<marcelomauro> não entendo o que vc reclama de performance
<coxa> marcelomauro, sua versão é 64bits?
<coxa> ou 32?
<marcelomauro> é 64bits, mas vc não vai notar tannnnta diferença
<marcelomauro> eu acho rápido em todas as duas aqui
<marcelomauro> já testei
<coxa> vamos ver vou instalar a 64bits para ver a diferença
<marcelomauro> o que não rola é por exemplo, instalar 64bits com apenas 2gb, por que o processador de 64bits trabalha em pares
<marcelomauro> eu tenho windows e linux instalado na mesma máquina, com as mesmas configurações. Windows 8 é uma *erda... tem dia que ele tá mmmmuito preguiçoso. Mas o linux, qualquer versão que eu coloque, seja debian, ubuntu, fedora...  é uma rapidez incomensurável
<marcelomauro> E tou rodando ele instalado num hd externo, que por natureza é de leitura mais lenta devido o limite de transferencia de dados do usb 2.0
<marcelomauro> mesmo assim é mais rápido que o windows
<coxa> entendi
<marcelomauro> coxa, Mas o que é rapzer pra vc. Esse conceito é muito relativo. Qual o seu uso da máquina? Jogos, programação, internet?
<marcelomauro> *rapidez
<coxa> marcelomauro, por inquanto sou usuario jogos,internet, e estou descobrindo oque o linux faz de diferente do windows....
<marcelomauro> coxa, eu não instalo muitos jogos... portanto não sei ao certo se é isso que vc tem reclamado. Mas sei que com certeza o linux tem desempenho melhor que o windows em muitos casoss. Mas, dependendo do jogo, não se pode fazer milagres em nenhum dos sistemas. Voce entende isso?
<KurtKraut> Tenho Windows 7 aqui, jogos os jogos do Steam e aqueles que possuem versão para Linux e Windows (ex.: Team Fortess 2), a performance no Linux do jogo é bem melhor do que a do Windows. Isso o próprio fabricante (Valve) confirma no benchmark deles.
<coxa> marcelomauro, isso eu sei..
<marcelomauro> foi o que eu disse.... isso porque o linux é um sistema por natureza mais limpo que o da microsoft
<marcelomauro> mas, existem as limitações de hardware... no caso de jogos, principalmente da placa de video utilizada para emulação 3d.
<marcelomauro> Sinceramente hoje a única coisa que eu reclamo do linux, não é um problema dele. São casos de empresas e/ou serviços que preferem não usar tecnologias livres.
<marcelomauro> Por exemplo, só consigo rodar netflix com gambiarras no linux
<marcelomauro> isso eu acho absurdo, mas por causa da netflix
<Kk2> dota2 roda melhor no linux q no windows?
<marcelomauro> tenho uma impressora hp instalada. Roda perfeitamente no linux, mas o software para impressão no linux não me dá as mesmas opções que o existente no outro sistema. Isso eu acho chato
<marcelomauro> mas é culpa da HP
<marcelomauro> Mas tem umas coisas que são incomensuráveis
<coxa> marcelomauro, entendi...
<coxa> é de programa para programa
<coxa> depende do fornecedor deixa-la melhor para linux ou não certo?
<marcelomauro> Um amigo meu tinha um netbook com windows xp instalado. A bateria durava 2horas no máximo
<marcelomauro> ele me pediu para por o ubuntu 12.10
<KurtKraut> Kk2, os jogos da Valve em que a própria Valve afirmou que rodam melhor no Linux do que no Windows são Team Fortress 2 e Left 4 Dead.
<marcelomauro> eu instalei na máquina dele e agora a bateria do netbook tá durando quase 5 horas direto. Achei demais, mas é isso mesmo. Eu comprovei
<KurtKraut> Kk2, é possível que o Dota tenha o mesmo resultado.
<Kk2> o unico problema seria o driver da ati q nao tem ainda um mega fodão highend pra linux correto?
<Kk2> no caso minha placa é ati :P
<KurtKraut> Kk2, é, o driver de vídeo tem que ser bem polido para ter esse resultado. Os resultados dos jogos que falei, comparando com Windows, foram obtidos com NVIDIA.
<coxa> marcelomauro, entendi... eu pretendo colocar ele no note da minha mãe que é um P-dual core T4400@2,20Ghz
<Kk2> imaginei mesmo haha a nvidia ja faz drivers bacaninhas pro linux =)
<coxa> marcelomauro, 2GB ram
<coxa> marcelomauro, qual vc me aconselha a instalar nessa maquina ??
<marcelomauro> nesse aí vc pode por o 32 bits mesmo
<marcelomauro> por causa do processador
<marcelomauro> n/ao tenho certeza, mas 64bits somente a partir da linha i3, i5, i7 da intel
<marcelomauro> mas tipo assim, um sistema 32 bits instala em qualquer dos processadores, já o outro não. Na dúvida é só tentar que a máquina avisa
<coxa> marcelomauro, vou colocar o 32bits.. mais o ubuntu ou kubuntu seria melhor??
<marcelomauro> coxa, mas entenda que firulas no desktop pesa seja lá qual for o sistema. Se vc não precisa não coloque. As vezes vemos na net os caras tunando suas máquinas, mas se vc for ver o cara tem um i7 4Ghz, 12 GB de memória
<marcelomauro> coxa, ai vai do seu gosto
<coxa> marcelomauro, entendi cara....
<marcelomauro> são o mesmo sistema, mas com com Gnome e outro com KDE
<coxa> entendi...
<coxa> para carregar os 2 sao as mesma coisa?
<Kk2> huheu eu tenho um amd 8cores 8gb de ram e uso xubuntu hueuhe
<marcelomauro> Eu gosto muito do Gnome, mas detesto o Unity... tou testando o kde pela primeira vez. Tou gostando
<marcelomauro> Kk2, eu usaria também... sem problemas
<Kk2> eu sou mto minimalista
<Kk2> :P
<marcelomauro> tou experimentando o kde, porque preciso aprender... mas pra mim só a tela preta com um terminal seria o suficiente
<marcelomauro> Kk2, Lubuntu também parece interessante
<Kk2> sim
<Kk2> bastante huehe
<Kk2> + eu sou fan do xfce *_*
<coxa> marcelomauro, vc faz tudo pelo terminal ?
<Kk2> desde pequenininho
<Kk2> heuhe
<marcelomauro> coxa,  não tudo, mas eu gosto de fazer... a gente aprende muito mais
<marcelomauro> o estilo windows de ser vicia a gente... é prático mas emburrece
<marcelomauro> e tudo  que fazemos pelo kde, ou pelo gnome, etc, nada mais é que automatizar o que fazemos pelo terminal... só que com opções padrões
<marcelomauro> vc perde um pouco a autonomia
<coxa> marcelomauro, sakei...
<coxa> marcelomauro, eu quero compactar uma pasta de fotos que tem 64mb so que eu mando compactar ele continua igual.. oque devo fazer para compactar de verdade??
<Daniel80>  Estou encontrando alguns problemas após a primeiraatualização. Fiquei batendo a cabeça por horas mas não consegui resolver.Talvez porque não tenha um conhecimento avançado em Linux. Sãoproblemas relativamente simples, mas não consegui. Os problemasreferentes à configuração da rede. Alguém pode me dar um ajuda?
<KurtKraut> !alguem | Daniel80
<ubotu-br> Daniel80: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<Daniel80> É verdade.... rsrs vamos direto ao assunto
<Daniel80> ^^
<Daniel80> Não sei por qual razão, após a primeira atualização meu Ubuntu 13.4 fica mostrando, na área de trabalho, do lado do relógio, em Gerenador de conexões a seguinte mensagem "Rede Ethernet Dispositivo não gerenciado" e quando clico em "informações da Conexão" exibe "Erro ao exibir informações da Conexão" Nenhuma conexão ativa e valida localizada"
<Daniel80> Porém a rede está trabalhando normalmente, consigo inlusive pingar e acessar outros micros da rede
<KurtKraut> Daniel80, nunca vi isso. Já procurou no fórum?
<Daniel80> Sim, encontrei tópicos parecidos mas não com o mesmo BUG
<KurtKraut> Daniel80, aqui você deve ter notado que a quantidade de pessoas é pequena. E a quantidade que estão no mesmo momento que você escreve lendo a tela, menor ainda. Para casos incomuns, dificilmente alguém vai te ajudar aqui.
<KurtKraut> Daniel80, se você percebeu diferenças importantes entre o problema que você enfrenta e os problemas que encontrou no fórum, crie um tópico novo lá pedindo ajuda.
<Daniel80> Certo... vamos tentar isso também
<JABS> alguém saberia informar se é possível rodar o ubuntu via  hd externo ou pendrive?
<coxa> marcelomauro ta ai???
<coxa> alguem pode me dizer qual versão ubuntu 64bits devo baixar para instalar em um PC Corei3 4gbram????
<coxa> Eu baixei a 12.04LTS Precise Pangolin release amd64, mais ele nao instala oque deve ser???
<coxa> ele para no stopping enable reaming boot-time encryped block devicesr
<chouga> Boa-tarde a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<KurtKraut> chouga, Daniel80 e coxa andaram pedindo ajuda minutos antes de você entrar.
<Daniel80> Ola Kur
<chouga> Daniel80--> Precisa de ajuda?
<Daniel80> Ainda estou labutando na solução
<Daniel80> Preciso
<Daniel80> Não consegui resolver
<coxa> KurtKraut me da uma ajuda rapidão....
<coxa> KurtKraut baixei a versão 64bits do ubuntu mais nao instala..
<chouga> Daniel80--> Pode "dizer".
<Daniel80> Não sei por qual razão, após a primeira atualizaçãomeuUbuntu 13.4 fica mostrando, na área de trabalho, do lado do relógio,emGerenador de conexões a seguinte mensagem "Rede Ethernet Dispositivonãogerenciado" e quando clico em "informações da Conexão" exibe "Erro ao exibir informações da Conexão" Nenhuma conexão ativa e valida localizada"
<chouga> Daniel80--> Qual é seu tipo de conexão (Wi-Fi, cabo, discada etc)?
<chouga> coxa--> Qual é o seu processador?
<Daniel80> P4 - 3.0
<Daniel80> Uso conexão cabeada com internet discada compartilhada no esquema residencial
<coxa> chouga Core-i3 540 3.07GHZ
<Daniel80> Não não
<chouga> Daniel80--> Antes apresentava este erro?
<Daniel80> Pentium 4 3.0GHZ
<Daniel80> é velho mesmo...kkkk
<chouga> coxa--> O que exatamente esta acontecendo?
<Daniel80> Pois é... acabei de migrar do Ruindows para o Ubuntu
<Daniel80> Quando instalei não acontecia isso
<Daniel80> Ele atualizou umas duas vezes e pimba
<coxa> chouga ele não instala ele para...
<Daniel80> Aconteceu isso
<coxa> chouga vou ti falar o erro
<coxa> chouga ele para no stopping enable reaming boot-time encryped block devicesr
<chouga> Daniel80--> Podes me enviar um print da sua área de trabalho?
<chouga> coxa--> Na instalação?
<chouga> coxa--> Qual sua mídia (DVD, pendrive etc.).
<chouga> *coxa--> Qual sua mídia (DVD, pendrive etc.)?
<Daniel80> Pendrive
<Daniel80> Neste exato momento não tenho como mandar o Print pois não estou usando o IRC numa máquina do lado
<coxa> chouga é na hora que ele vai aparecendo aquelas partes [ok] do lado direito da tela saca??
<coxa> chouga eu estou usando DVD para instalação apesar dele ser so de 700mb por ao
<coxa> ai*
<Daniel80> Mas o ícone em questão habitualmente era uma seta para cima e outra para baixo
<Daniel80> Agora fica \./
<chouga> ok pessoal...
<Daniel80> Como se NADA estivesse conectado
<chouga> Daniel80--> O problema dele é mais rápido de resolver, vou ajudá-lo primeiro, depois você, ok?
<Daniel80> sem problemas
<Daniel80> ^^
<coxa> chouga tava olhando esse site para ver se não é o instalador que está errado..  http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<coxa> agora eu to no meu note.. tentando instalar o ubuntu no meu PC
<chouga> coxa--> Faça o seguinte: quando estiver dando boot deixe a tecla "Caps Lock" ativada.
<chouga> coxa--> Isso abrirá um menu oculto, aonde tem uma opção para "TESTAR O CD PARA PROUCURAR ERROS"
<chouga> coxa--> Dê enter e espera o teste acabar.
<chouga> coxa--> Se for a mídia ele vai indicar.
<chouga> ok?
<coxa> chouga cara agora apareceu outro erro
<chouga> coxa--> Tire um print e poste aqui o link.
<coxa> chouga stopping system V runlevel compatibilityypted block devicesr
<coxa> chouga puts tirar um print que vai ser fogo
<coxa> chouga vou ligar o celular para tirar um foto
<coxa> calma ai
<chouga> coxa--> É só apertar o PrtScn no teclado
<coxa> chouga cara eu estou no meu note e a instalação é no meu Desktop
<coxa> PC
<chouga> coxa--> Ah, entendi.
<chouga> coxa--> Qual é a versão que você quer instalar?
<coxa> chouga ubuntu 64bits
<chouga> coxa--> E a configuração do micro?
<chouga> coxa--> Qual a versão do Ubuntu?
<coxa> chouga Core-i3 540 3.07GHZ
<coxa> chouga 12.04TLS
<chouga> coxa--> Ok, boa escolha.
<chouga> coxa--> Já baixou?
<chouga> coxa--> Qual é a velocidade da sua internet?
<coxa> chouga 1MB
<coxa> chouga mais ja ate gravei ele no DVD-RW que tenho aki
<AlexandreMBM> Boa tarde a todos! Um problema no Outlook (Hotmail). O pior é que não uso, não tenho conta e não pretendo criá-la. Meu pai usa. Os anexos. Não anexam. Dá um erro com uma mensagem breve tipo "Estamos nos preparando. Tente novamente.".
<AlexandreMBM> Ele descobriu que na conta Guest (do Ubuntu) funciona.
<chouga> coxa--> Você excluiu a imagem .iso?
<AlexandreMBM> Na conta dele, não.
<AlexandreMBM> Nem limpando o cache do Firefox.
<coxa> chouga não está aki no note
<AlexandreMBM> Nem iniciando o Firefox com -safe-mode.
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, olha, eu acho que a quantidade de pessoas que usam e entendem bem Hotmail aqui é muito pequena. Deve ter outros locais que você deve encontrar mais gente experiente nos serviços Outlook/Hotmail.
<AlexandreMBM> KurtKraut, mas o erro não parece ser algo a se resolver "com o Hotmail".
<coxa> chouga ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64
<AlexandreMBM> Quem usa o Hotmail aqui não enfrentou problema parecido? Essa é a questão.
<chouga> coxa--> Estou pesquisando...
<chouga> coxa--> Fique tranquilo, vou tentar lhe ajudar.
<coxa> chouga como faço para ti  mostra o erro para vc??
<coxa> chouga tirei a foto
<chouga> coxa--> Baixe outra imagem e grave novamente.
<chouga> coxa--> Provavelmente a imagem está corrompida.
<coxa> chouga vc poderia me indicar um site??
<chouga> coxa--> Vou lhe passar um link confiável.
<AlexandreMBM> KurtKraut e demais, achei resultados Google para "hotmail attachments firefox".
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, e com o Google Chrome, o sintoma é igual?
<coxa> chouga olha a print http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/nbcg.jpg/
<AlexandreMBM> Não foi testado ainda, e o interessado imediato (meu pai) está saindo de viagem nesse exato momento.
<AlexandreMBM> KurtKraut.
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, se a sua suspeita recai sobre o browser, no mínimo você tem que testar com outro.
<chouga> coxa--> Só clicar no link: http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=lts
<AlexandreMBM> KurtKraut, o curioso foi que na conta Guest (conta Convidado do Ubuntu) o Firefox funcionou.
<chouga> coxa--> Baixe, queime a imagem e tente novamente.
<coxa> chouga obrigado por enquanto
<AlexandreMBM> KurtKraut, pode ser que tenha a ver com o Silverlight plugin.
<AlexandreMBM> Pensei que -safe-mode desabilitava ele...
<AlexandreMBM> Ainda não sei se sim, realmente.
<chouga> coxa--> Sem problemas, eu que agradeço pela confiança. Se persistir o problema estamos aqui.
<chouga> Daniel80--> Vamos lá?
<Daniel80> Pronto
<Daniel80> Vamos lá
<Daniel80> Só para lembrar
<Daniel80> Não sei por qual razão, após a primeira atualizaçãomeuUbuntu 13.4 fica mostrando, na área de trabalho, do lado do relógio,emGerenador de conexões a seguinte mensagem "Rede Ethernet Dispositivonãogerenciado" e quando clico em "informações da Conexão" exibe "Erro ao exibir informações da Conexão" Nenhuma conexão ativa e valida localizada"
<Daniel80> dando um sudo /etc/init.d/wicd start
<Daniel80> Retorna Fail
<chouga> Daniel80--> Já tentou desconectar e conectar?
<Daniel80> Como assim? Tirar o Cabo fisicamente?
<Daniel80> Já
<Daniel80> Reiniciei
<Daniel80> O básico eu já tentei, mas fique a vontade em perguntar
<Daniel80> As vezes o erro está no básico....rsrs
<Daniel80> A rede ESTÀ FUNCIONANDO
<Daniel80> Navego na rede
<Daniel80> Ping e enxergo as outras máquinas
<chouga> Daniel80--> Clique no ícone da internet e clique no nome da conexão (ele vai reconectar e conectar) .
<Daniel80> Não funcionou
<Daniel80> Lá aparece Rede Ethernet "Dispositivo não é gerenciado!"
<Daniel80> Ao clicar em Informações da conexão retorna outro erro dizendo que não há conexão valida ativa localizada
<chouga> Daniel80--> Como diz um amigo meu: Tem alguma errada que não "tá" certa.
<Daniel80> rsrs
<Daniel80> pois é
<Daniel80> kkkkk
<chouga> Daniel80--> Me envia um print da sua área de trabalho?
<Daniel80> Rapaz, estou usando uma máquina do lado dela
<Daniel80> neste momento não tenho como mandar o print
<chouga> Daniel80--> Amostrando sua conexão, é claro.
<Daniel80> Mas....
<Daniel80> No ícone do gerenciador de conexão ficam geralmente uma Seta para CIMA e outra para BAIXO indicando que há rede e que está funcionando
<Daniel80> Atualmente este ícone fica somente com \./
<chouga> Daniel80--> Até ai esta certo.
<chouga> *está
<chouga> \./?
<Daniel80> Como a tela de um Radar vazia
<chouga> Ah, você tem Wi-Fi?
<Daniel80> não não
<Daniel80> é cabeada
<Daniel80> dando um sudo /etc/init.d/wicd start
<Daniel80> retorna FAIL
<Daniel80> dando um sudo /etc/init.d/wicd status
<chouga> Daniel80--> Você consegue entrar nas configurações da rede?
<Daniel80> Retorna Not running
<Daniel80> Sim consigo em EDITAR
<Daniel80> Mas ai está outro problema
<Daniel80> Coloco as configurações básicas da seguinte forma
<chouga> Daniel80--> Você esta usando algum proxy ou DNS diferente do "padrão"?
<Daniel80> Exemplo
<Daniel80> não
<Daniel80> O cenário é o Seguinte
<Daniel80> 3 computadores
<Daniel80> 2 Ruindows
<Daniel80> 1 Linux (recem formatado
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, insista em não testar com o Google Chrome, insista em não resolver o problema.
<Daniel80> Micro 1 acessa a internet discada e compartilha para os demais
<Daniel80> Micro 2 e 3 Usam a internet
<Daniel80> Compartilhada
<Daniel80> Nas configurações de REDE da M2 coloco o seguinte
<Daniel80> IP:192.168.0.2 /24
<Daniel80> Gateway 192.168.0.1
<Daniel80> DNS: 192.168.0.1
<Daniel80> A rede sobe porém ele não navega na internet, ou não resolve o DNS sozinho
<Daniel80> Preciso editar o Resolv.conf TODA vez que reinicio a máquina para colocar
<Daniel80> Nameserver 192,168.0.1
<Daniel80> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Daniel80> Dai ela volta a funcionar
<Daniel80> :S
<Daniel80> mas isso é outro problema e já acontecia ANTES do wicd parar
<Daniel80> Agora o wicd não sobe mais
<Daniel80> é broxa
<Daniel80> rsrs
<chouga> Daniel80--> Qual é sua versão do Ubuntu?
<Daniel80> 13.4 Fresquinha
<Daniel80> Acabei de instalar
<chouga> Daniel80--> Dá uma olhada neste link: http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=62453.0
<KurtKraut> Daniel80, uma pergunta: por que tem wicd na jogada?
<Daniel80> Eu tbm não sei, foi uma dica do suporte mas acho que não tem nada haver, pois não uso Wi-fi certo?
<Daniel80> Vou ler o tópico e retorno já
<KurtKraut> Daniel80, você está usando Ubuntu ou outra variante como Lubuntu, Xubuntu etc?
<chouga> Daniel80--> Só uma dica: Se o seu processador é um Pentium 4, o Ubuntu 13.04 não é uma boa escolha, com certeza.
<chouga> Daniel80--> Recomendaria o Xubuntu 12.04.2 neste caso.
<SPQR> ola
<SPQR> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<chouga> SPQR--> Se eu puder...
<SPQR> tenho um servidor e o usuaro root esta dando acesso danaid
<SPQR> o que posso fazer?
<chouga> SPQR--> Qual é o sistema operacional do servidor?
<SPQR> Zentyal
<chouga> SPQR--> Olhe o Caps Lock e o Num lock
<SPQR> sim.
<chouga> SPQR--> Desativa e ativa novamente
<SPQR> Feito
<chouga> Na parte de usuário teste os números
<SPQR> Funcionando Perfeitamente.
<SPQR> ele da acesso denaid
<SPQR> algo do tipo
<chouga> SPQR--> O quê aconteceu para chegar a este estado?
<SPQR> Queda de Energia
<SPQR> Provavelmente o root deve esta corrompido
<chouga> SPQR--> Digite isto no terminal: fsck -y /
<chouga> SPQR--> Tens BackUp do servidor?
<SPQR> mas eu
<SPQR> nao consigo ter acesso em nada
<SPQR> meu serve e em modo texto
<chouga> SPQR--> E?
<SPQR> Sim
<chouga> SPQR--> Tudo que você faz com a interface gráfica, podes fazer no terminal.
<SPQR> Não, Primeiro meu serve inicia pelo terminal
<chouga> SPQR--> E?
<SPQR> so que para acessar o terminal tenho que acessar o root e depois dar um startx para iniciar o grafico
<SPQR> porem estou sem acesso ao root
<chouga> SPQR--> A maioria dos servidores Linux iniciam pelo terminal.
<SPQR> so de eu digita o usuario root
<SPQR> da da erro
<chouga> SPQR--> Tentou digitar "sudo su"?
<SPQR> sim.
<chouga> SPQR--> Ele fica no "usuário login"?
<SPQR> isso
<chouga> SPQR--> Quantos usuários tem o servidor?
<AlexandreMBM> KurtKraut e demais. Comparei os conjuntos de plugins dos diferente usuários desktop do Ubuntu. Tirei screenshots. Parecem ser o mesmo. Ou seja, minha suposição quanto a Silverlight está errada. Ele nem consta.
<AlexandreMBM> (eu havia desconectado por problemas na sessão)
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, você fez o teste do Chrome que eu sugeri?
<Daniel80> Chouga?
<AlexandreMBM> KurtKraut, ainda não. Mas poderei e deverei. Farei. Depois. Não tenho conta Hotmail. Meu irmão tem e chega mais tarde. Farei o teste.
<chouga> Daniel80--> ?
<AlexandreMBM> KurtKraut, independentemente disso, está curioso por que o Firefox funciona em algumas contas e em outras não.
<AlexandreMBM> Extensões não são, pois testei em -safe-mode quando meu pai (usuário Hotmail) ainda estava por aqui.
<Daniel80> Quero agradecer a vocês pela solução e informar que o tópico http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=62453.0 funcionou perfeitamente. A única diferença do tópico para o Prático é que no Ubuntu 13.04 o arquivo com as configurações desejadas é NetworkManager.conf
<Daniel80> Parabéns!
<AlexandreMBM> Ele notou o problema ontem. Ele mesmo fez testes entre seu usuário e o guest, ontem. Mas refizemos testes hoje, e o problema continuar.
<AlexandreMBM> (outra questão:)
<AlexandreMBM> Alguém sabe como desativar o início automático na sessão, de um programa WINE tal como o TeamViewer?
<chouga> Daniel80--> Sem problemas, eu que agradeço pela confiança. Lembre-se : “Sou quem sou, pelo que nós somos.”
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<coxa> chouga se vc não estiver aqui teria alguma forma de entrar em contato com vc para me ajudar ???
<chouga> coxa--> Agora você me pegou...
<coxa> chouga estou baixando ainda o CD...
<chouga> coxa--> Nunca ninguém me perguntou isso.
<chouga> coxa--> Ah, pode ficar tranquilo, vou esperar.
<chouga> coxa--> Agora que me lembrei de você.
<coxa> chouga  então cara.. tem face ?? skype ??
<coxa> chouga kkkk
<chouga> coxa--> Não, lamento.
<chouga> coxa--> Só tenho e-mail.
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, a última questão que escrevi.
<sistematico> Boa tarde nobres colegas.
<sistematico> chouga, Infelizmente não achei seu produto.
<sistematico> Infelizmente.
<chouga> Boa-tarde sistematico, sem problemas.
<coxa> chouga ueh pode ser cara... é que as 17:00 vou buscar minha filha... e volto dps as 17:40
<sistematico> chouga, Vou continuar procurando.
<chouga> sistematico--> Já resolvi. Estava até querendo "falar" com você isso.
<chouga> sistematico--> Falei com a NET e eles trocaram.
<sistematico> Show de bola.
<chouga> sistematico--> De graça até injeção na testa.
<coxa> kkkk
<sistematico> chouga, É, eu havia comentado com você sobre isso.
<chouga> AlexandreMBM--> Qual é a sua dúvida?
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<AlexandreMBM>  chouga, sabe como desativar o início automático na sessão, de um programa WINE tal como o TeamViewer?
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, Ele está iniciando sozinho em qual DE?
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, você colocando "-->" colocando ao apelido, os clientes não nos avisam das mensagens.
<chouga> AlexandreMBM--> Isso você muda nas configurações do própio Wine.
<chouga> AlexandreMBM --> Assim vai?
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, o que é DE? Desktop? No Unity de cada usuário. Mas não é "aplicativo de sessão".
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, sim. Assim colore e avisa.
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, sabe minha dúvida de WINE/TeamViewer?
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, a resposta..
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, Não entendi direito sua pergunta, mas os diretórios são ~/.config/autostart/ e /etc/xdg/autostart/, certo?
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, vou olhar.
<chouga> AlexandreMBM -- ..?
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, Esse TeamViewer deve ter um arquivo *.desktop lá dentro.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, dentro de ~/.config/autostart/ não tem.
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, sudo find / -iname "*team*desktop"
<chouga> AlexandreMBM --> Já entrou no Wineconfig?
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, grep -rls [comando_do_teamviewer] ~
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, dentro de /etc/xdg/autostart/ não parece estar.
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, poderei fazê-lo.
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, Eu não entendi direito sua dúvida.
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, Quando abre o Wine ele aparece, ou quando inicia o sistema?
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, o TeamViewer inicia como se fosse aplicativo de sessão, mas não consta como sendo um. Não tem .desktop nessas pastas que você indicou.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, quando o usuário inicia sua sessão, no Unity
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, como se fosse aplicativo de sessão
<chouga> AlexandreMBM --> Qual a versão do Ubuntu?
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, 12.04.2 LTS
<chouga> AlexandreMBM --> Digite isto no terminal: sudo sed -i "s/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g" /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<chouga> AlexandreMBM --> Depois entre nos "Aplicativos de sessão"
<chouga> AlexandreMBM --> Com este comando você conseguirá visualizá-los.
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, sei o que é. Mas não posso ir procurando nos arquivos?
<chouga> AlexandreMBM --> Como assim?
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, ps -A | grep -i teamviewer
<sistematico> E cola aqui.
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, todos aqueles arquivos estariam desabilitados NoDisplay? Não quero bagunçar conjuntos de configurações.
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, Sei um jeito mais fácil ainda.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico:
<AlexandreMBM> 9559 ?        00:00:01 teamviewerd
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, diz
<chouga> AlexandreMBM --> Não meu caro, não vai desabilitar NADA, só vai amostrar.
<chouga> AlexandreMBM --> Ai é só você desmarcar o Team.
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, dpkg -L
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, mas sem saber o que está atualmente; daí eu não teríamos como voltar para o estado atual
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, dpkg -L [pacote]
<chouga> AlexandreMBM --> Todos os que estão ali são padrão.
<sistematico> Esse pacote é do teamviewer(se é que tem pacote).
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, verdade
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, vou ver
<sistematico> :)
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, tem, de baixar, do site
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, vou baixar pra ver dentro
<chouga> AlexandreMBM --> Dúvida, existe Team Viewer, para que então rodar pelo Wine?
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhu
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, não rodo por que quero. O pacote empacota com WINE como dependência.
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, é um software proprietário.
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, o desenvolvedor empacota com WINE.
<chouga> ..?
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.teamviewer.com
<AlexandreMBM> Não me parece que o WINE esteja dentro, mas como dependência.
<chouga> AlexandreMBM --> Baixou o .deb?
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, sim
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, estou baixando novamente
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, tem pasta em /etc/ e /opt/.
<chouga> coxa --> Quando acabar o download, vou lhe dar uma dica bacana para verificar se o arquivo que você baixou é legítimo e se esta com erros ou algo do gênero.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, vou olhar dentro.
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, não vou instalar novamente.
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, mas dê, a dica
<chouga> AlexandreMBM --> Falei com o coxa
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, OK. Desculpe-me.
<chouga> AlexandreMBM --> Nossa, baixei o Team, 242 dependências. Vish Maria!
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, no arquivo /etc/teamviewer/global.conf tem uma configuração que pode ser o caso, ou não.
<AlexandreMBM> [int32] Always_Online = 1
<AlexandreMBM> Porém,
<AlexandreMBM> # It is not recommended to edit this file manually
<sistematico> AlexandreMBM, Abre o TeamViewer e desabilita o inicio automático nas opções dele.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, eu procurei, mas não achei.
<AlexandreMBM> sistematico, vou procurar novamente.
<chouga> AlexandreMBM -- Fez o que lhe falei?
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, o que?
<chouga> AlexandreMBM -- Desabilitar no "Aplicativos de sessão".
<chouga> AlexandreMBM -- Muito fácil.
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, ainda não. Ele não está lá e eu não quis mexer com todos os *.desktop.
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, eu vou procurar em todos os *.desktop, para não editá-los de olhos fechados com sed.
<chouga> AlexandreMBM -- Você rodou o comando?
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, eu opto por não rodar. Desculpe-me. Prefiro fazer as coisas mais devagar e sabendo melhor o que está sendo feito. Eu sei o que aquele comando faz, mas não conheço o conteúdo exato de cada arquivo para editá-los assim.
<chouga> AlexandreMBM -- Só vai aparecer se rodar o comando.
<chouga> AlexandreMBM -- Eu já fiz isso diversas vezes.
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, eu sei. Mas eu vou ler cada arquivo, invés disso.
<chouga> AlexandreMBM -- Você que sabe.
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, eu sei que provavelmente funciona, mas meu ambiente não é de testes
<chouga> AlexandreMBM -- O meu também não. Mas fiz e tudo deu certo.
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, mas o que estou dizendo que é que meu estilo é mais cauteloso
<chouga> AlexandreMBM -- Você que sabe.
<AlexandreMBM> sed -i edita todos aqueles arquivos
<chouga> Não edita, ele apenas AMOSTRA
<AlexandreMBM> -i edita
<chouga> Todos vem oculto por padrão, este comando apenas vai "tirar" o oculto.
<AlexandreMBM> todos os *.desktop
<AlexandreMBM> Enfim, acabei de fazer:
<chouga> Eita, o cara é teimoso.
<AlexandreMBM> cat /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop | grep team
<AlexandreMBM> E não teve retorno.
<AlexandreMBM> Retornou vazio.
<AlexandreMBM> cat /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop | grep -i team
<AlexandreMBM> Com grep -i, também.
<AlexandreMBM> Nada.
<AlexandreMBM> cat ~/.config/autostart/*.desktop | grep -i team
<AlexandreMBM> Também, nada.
<chouga> AlexandreMBM -- "Falando" comigo?
<AlexandreMBM> Com todos.
<AlexandreMBM> cat ~/.config/autostart/*.desktop | grep -i wine
<chouga> Meu caro, olha como fica depois de rodar EXATAMENTE o comando que eu lhe passei:
<AlexandreMBM> Nada.
<AlexandreMBM> Eu já fiz isso um dia.
<chouga> Meu Ubuntu é o 12.04.2
<AlexandreMBM> Mas não tenho interesse em fazê-lo novamente.
<AlexandreMBM> E e eu acabei de checar o suficiente que aqueles arquivos não mostrariam o "team".
<chouga> Minha configuração é igual a sua, não tem como um "dar" uma coisa e no outro "dar" outra.
<AlexandreMBM> cat /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop | grep -i wine
<AlexandreMBM> Também nada.
<chouga> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/aplicativos-sessao-ubuntu.png
<AlexandreMBM> Não é isso. É que esse comando não é facilmente reversível se existir um conjunto diferente de programas habilitados para aparecerem desde já na janela dos aplicativos de sessão.
<AlexandreMBM> Estou achando que dentro do TeamViewer, a configuração é em:
<chouga> Mas os programas são IGUAIS
<AlexandreMBM> Não o conjunto de programas. Eu tenho algum software instalado que você não tem, e vice-versa. O principal é que quero a janela de lista simples como está hoje, depois. E não teria como reverter com toda certeza para o mesmo conjunto.
<AlexandreMBM> Teria apenas como fazer na doida tudo habilitado ou tudo desabilitado.
<AlexandreMBM> A checagem eu já fiz.
<chouga> Sim meu caro, mas o PADRÃO é igual.
<AlexandreMBM> Só enquanto acabamos de instalar o mesmo CD.
<AlexandreMBM> Mas depois, com acréscimos. O conjunto é diferente.
<chouga> Esse comando afeta apenas as entradas padrões.
<AlexandreMBM> O padrão de busca é igual, mas é guloso.
<AlexandreMBM> As entradas padrões dos programas que estão instalados.
<AlexandreMBM> Nada garante que temos exatamente o mesmo conjunto de programas instalado.
<chouga> PADRÃO = PADRÃOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<AlexandreMBM> O padrão de busca é guloso, e por isso dificultaria-me revertê-lo.
<AlexandreMBM> Você não está entendendo.
<AlexandreMBM> Eu tenho A, B, e C instalado.
<AlexandreMBM> Você tem A, B, C e D.
<AlexandreMBM> Existem aqui: A.desktop, B.desktop, C.desktop, e D.desktop
<AlexandreMBM> Cada um desses pode ter ou não ter NoDisplay=valorx
<AlexandreMBM> Ou NoDisplay=valory
<AlexandreMBM> E isso dependerá se é programa que veio com o Ubuntu, ou se não é
<AlexandreMBM> Se é programa para o qual um dia eu já alterei valorx para valory ou vice-versa
<AlexandreMBM> Entendeu?
<chouga> AlexandreMBM -- Presta atenção, este comando independe dos programas instalados, ele só vai alterar as entradas padrões. E as entradas padrões são IGUAIS tanto no meu como no seu sistema, pois ambos são o Ubuntu 12.04.2
<AlexandreMBM> Por isso mesmo que não quero usá-lo. É um comando guloso.
<chouga> Chega, desisto.
<chouga> Faz o que você quiser.
<AlexandreMBM> As entradas padrões não são iguais se temos conjuntos de programas (A, B, C, D...) diferente.
<AlexandreMBM> Ou se já a alteramos um dia.
<chouga> Chega, faça o que quiser.
<chouga> Se não confia, então...
<AlexandreMBM> O filtro do comando é guloso desconsiderando os conjuntos de programas tais como A, B, C, D..
<AlexandreMBM> Nesse caso específico, prefiro cautela. No caso de outros comandos, posso confiar.
<AlexandreMBM> Achei coisas interessante em /opt/teamviewer8/tv_bin/
<AlexandreMBM> Em /opt/teamviewer8/tv_bin/desktop tem até um .desktop
<AlexandreMBM> Executa /opt/teamviewer8/tv_bin/script/teamviewer
<AlexandreMBM> Em /opt/teamviewer8/tv_bin/script:
<AlexandreMBM> teamviewer
<AlexandreMBM> teamviewer_desktop
<AlexandreMBM> Vou investigá-los.
<AlexandreMBM> Lendo /opt/teamviewer8/tv_bin/script/tvw_main , achei a função de Help.
<AlexandreMBM> Descobri o seguinte comando:
<AlexandreMBM> teamviewer --help
<AlexandreMBM> Existe:
<AlexandreMBM>  teamviewer --daemon disable     disable	TeamViewer daemon - don't start daemon on system startup
<VictorFernandesT> Alguem pode tira uma duvida aqui ?
<AlexandreMBM> Isso provavelmente resolverá a questão.
<AlexandreMBM> VictorFernandesT, diga qual e verão, vejamos.
<VictorFernandesT> uma vez eu abaixei a ubuntu
<VictorFernandesT> alexandre
<VictorFernandesT> e  foi aversao amd 64
<VictorFernandesT> nao consegui dar o boot  no cd
<VictorFernandesT> sera que e pq meu procuessador na oe amd ?
<AlexandreMBM> chouga, até por que o comando "teamviewer --daemon disable" terá de ser dado com sudo (ou como root)
<AlexandreMBM> VictorFernandesT, não sei. O CD poderia estar corrompido. A sequência de boot poderia estar mal configurada etc.
<VictorFernandesT> hum , estou reabaixando devolta
<VictorFernandesT> daqui a 40 minutos falo com voces devolta ..
<AlexandreMBM> Não precisa.
<AlexandreMBM> Você pode checar md5sum.
<AlexandreMBM> No diretório de download tem uns arquivos com códigos md5.
<AlexandreMBM> No Baixaki você pegar um verificador de md5
<AlexandreMBM> O verificador ler o .iso e confornta com o código md5 que é pra ser.
<VictorFernandesT> eu ja deltei a iso 64
<VictorFernandesT> agora nao da mais :/
<VictorFernandesT> haha
<AlexandreMBM> Isso dirá se o arquivo está corrompido.
<AlexandreMBM> Ah! OK.
<VictorFernandesT> bom vou desligar o computador  aqui pra estalar o outro hd ,
<VictorFernandesT> daqui a 1 hora volto aqui avisando se deu certo ou não valeu ! ...
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<dberg> Protestos em Sao Paulo. Hmmm.
<AlexandreMBM> dberg, sobre?
<Arcanjo2mil> boa tarde galera alguem sabe como desabilita via linha de comando  modo de descanso ?
<dberg> Acabei de ver a noticia sobre protestos em Sao Paulo.
<Arcanjo2mil> alguem plz
<AlexandreMBM> Arcanjo2mil, não sei o que é isso. Você pergunta por como suspender o computador pela linha de comando?
<KurtKraut> Arcanjo2mil, é, dê mais detalhes sobre sua finalidade pois deve ter um caminho melhor do que você está pensando.
<Arcanjo2mil> isso tirar do mod de economia energia
<Arcanjo2mil> por que eu preciso que tela fique ligado sempre  como  já desabilitei no menu preferencia
<Arcanjo2mil> depois de 15 minutos ela entre modo de economia de energia
<AlexandreMBM> Arcanjo2mil, talvez seja configuração gconf ou similar.
<AlexandreMBM> Arcanjo2mil, não faço ideia de qual seria. Não tenho prática com gconf ou simular. Nem sei os nomes dos simulares. Sei que são como um Registro do Windows.
<AlexandreMBM> Arcanjo2mil, alterado por linha de comando.
<KurtKraut> Arcanjo2mil, você está usando o Ubuntu (com Unity)? Pois é plenamente possível desabilitar isso nas configurações gerais
<w001f> Tarde !
<dberg> voce olhou em /etc/pm/
<dberg> ?
<KurtKraut> Arcanjo2mil, naquele "Configurações de Sistema" que é uma janela cheia de ícones de categorias diferentes (Mouse, monitor, som etc.)
<w001f> Que versões vocês estão usando ?
<Arcanjo2mil> 13.04
<w001f> Arcanjo, estou usando essa, mas percebo que está travando !
<w001f> Não sei se é porque não consigui instalar alguns drivers
<w001f> Ou por causa da minha config
<Arcanjo2mil> so quero que pare de entrar em modo de descanso
<Arcanjo2mil> kkkkk
<Arcanjo2mil> ta complicado esse negocio
<dberg> System Settings -> Power
<dberg> ?
<erikson> queria saber como posso fazer para desabilitar a economia de energia no meu ubunto 12 pela linha de comando
<w001f> Aqui até agora não aconteceu isso, unica coisa tensa que aconteceu, foi eu instalar o driver da ati e entrar em modo text e eu não consegui tirar, tive que formatar
<Arcanjo2mil> fiz lance do system  dberg
<Arcanjo2mil> so que não rolo
<w001f> Esse versão 13 é beta ?
<dberg> Voce colocou don't suspend e ainda sim isso acontece?
<Arcanjo2mil> sim
<dberg> talvez sua resposta esteja aqui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2140353
<Guest38463> Oi pessoal, meu touchpad nao funciona, estou com o Acer Aspire E1-421-3686 e Ubuntu 12.04
<chouga> Guest38463 -- Desde quando "não funciona"?
<Guest38463> desde sempre
<Guest38463> chouga: nao funciona nem no live-cd
<Guest38463> chouga: to usando evdev mas ja tentei usar o synaptics tb
<Guest38463> chouga: nas versoes antigas sem evdev funciona legal
<Guest38463> chouga: mesmo no live
<chouga> Guest38463 -- Você atualizou e paou de funcionar?
<chouga> *parou
<Guest38463> chouga: nao...
<Guest38463> chouga: nao... o note eh nova acabei de instalar
<Guest38463> chouga: testei com linux mint ubuntu 12.04 12.10 etc...
<chouga> Então, como nas "versões antigas funcionava legal"?
<Guest38463> chouga: nessa versoes mais novas que usam evdev nao funciona
<Guest38463> chouga: nas versoes antigas tipo 10.04 funciona na boa
<chouga> Guest38463 -- Testou a versão 12.04.2?
<Guest38463> chouga: o problema nao ta parecendo problema com versao amigo...
<Guest38463> chouga: ta parecendo configuracao no evdev... pode me ajudar nisso
<chouga> Guest38463 -- Já testou ou não?
<Guest38463> chouga: nao, nao testei mas to com o linux-mint aqui que ta versao 15 e nao funcionou
<chouga> Guest38463 -- Deixe lhe explicar algumas coisas antes, ok?
<chouga> Seu processador é relativamente recente – foi lançado no dia 22/08/2011 – por isso, descarto TOTALMENTE a alternativa dele funcionar APENAS em versões antigas do Ubuntu.
<Guest38463> chouga: meu problema nao eh com o processador nem com o chipset nem com a controladora sata... meu kernel reconhece todo o hardware o xinput --list do meu touch esta ok...
<chouga> Pode ser que, com versões muito recentes – como Ubuntu 13.04 ou Linux Mint 15 – ele não funcione corretamente devidos à bugs ou algo do gênero – algo muito comum, para versões não-LTS.
<Guest38463> chouga: na versao 10.04 que nao usa evdev nem xorg.conf.d funciona na versao mais nova com evdev nao funciona... ele detecta mas nao funciona
<chouga> Recomendo que instales o Ubuntu 12.04.2 (64 bits), pois, MUITO PROVAVELMENTE, resolverá seu problema.
<Guest38463> chouga: ok!
<Guest38463> chouga: vc conhece as configuracoes e sets do evdev?
<chouga> Guest38463 -- Segue o link para a imagem do Ubuntu: www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=lts
<Guest38463> chouga: chouga interessante que agora desativei o evdev mudei o driver de synaptics de volta para evdev e ta funcionando
<Guest38463> chouga: mas ja ele nao sustenta
<chouga> Guest38463 -- Ok, mas ainda sim recomendo a instalação deste Ubuntu.
<Guest38463> chouga: vou dar um reboot e ver se ele vai carregar automagicamente... essas coisas automagicas sao de f...
<Guest38463> chouga: ja volto
<Guest38463> \quit
<Guest38463> ops
<monica_> chouga: rola o seguinte... quando inicio sem evdev e inicio na mao o x o mouse funciona depois de ativar pela fn+f7
<monica_> chouga: tem alguma coisa no evdev que ta matando o mouse na quando sobe direto pelo runlevel 2
<chouga> monica_ -- Você é o Guest38463?
<monica_> chouga: eh né
<monica_> chouga: boa sherlock
<chouga> monica_ -- Então, mesmo conselho, instale o Ubuntu 12.04.2
<chouga> Já lhe passei o link, Sr Educação.
<chouga> www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=lts
<chouga> Respeite um pouco mais quem lhe ajuda.
<monica_> chouga: ok...
<monica_> chouga: to arrumando pelo mint... e acontece o mesmo no ubuntu... eu mato o mdm troco para synaptics e o touch funciona, se inicio normalmente ele nao sobe
<monica_> chouga: acho que vou ter de depurar todo o xinit pra achar onde ele esta desviando o synaptics para o evdev
<chouga> monica_ -- Faça o que estou lhe recomendando, instale o Ubuntu 12.04.2.
<monica_> chouga: ja rodei ele pelo live... mesmo caso
<monica_> chouga: eh... que vc ta achando que o problema eh versao...
<monica_> chouga: nao eh
<monica_> chouga: se fosse ja tava resolvido
<chouga> live-cd é uma coisa, "realidade" é outra.
<monica_> chouga: me desculpe nao eh nao
<chouga> Live-CD não tem "adaptação" á hardware.
<chouga> Me desculpe, é sim.
<monica_> chouga: ixiii...
<monica_> chouga: que tipo de adaptacao no hardware o o xorg tem de difirente em um live, nao sua opniao por exemplo?
<chouga> Se não acredita em mim, faça o que quiser, você é livre.
<chouga> Atualização, por exemplo.
<monica_> chouga: o caso nao eh esse... mas vc ta me falando que o xorg do live vai ser diferente do xorg depois de instalado, me desculpe mas nao tem diferenca... vide Xorg.org e LFS
<monica_> chouga: mas ja falei que nao eh problema de atualizacao eh configuracao do evdev... se vc nao entende deixa pra la
<monica_> chouga: be free enjoy...
<chouga> Live-CD carrega os sofwares padrões da distro. Mas, e se sua "necessidade" estiver em uma atualização?
<monica_> santa teimosia...
<chouga> monica_ -- Ok, faça o que quiser, como disse, você é livre.
<monica_> chouga: ;)
<chouga> monica_ -- Mas, lembre-se, já ajudei MUIIIIITA GENTE com problemas BEM maiores.
<monica_> chouga: sei...
<chouga> monica_ -- Mas, se é a sua escolha...
<monica_> chouga: deixa eu te falar uma coisa... vc nao esta sabendo ouvir o problema...
<chouga> monica_ -- Eu entendi o seu problema, você que não entendeu minha solução.
<monica_> chouga: ja estou com um SO configurado e instalado... eu consigo subir o touchpad normalmente modificando as chamadas do evdev. Ou seja... isso nao tem a ver com atualizacao
<chouga> monica_ -- Não falei que tinha
<chouga> monica_ -- Falei: "E SE"
<chouga> monica_ -- Dei uma possibilidade, não uma certeza.
<chouga> Problema com touch, vish, pode ser N coisas.
<monica_> chouga: o caso eh que o evdev se sobrepoem ao synaptics em uma inicializacao tradicional... isso ja descobri... agora so falta encotrar o script de inicializacao e mudar ou deixa o xorg.conf configurado na mao devolta... entende
<chouga> Mas, sinceramente, não gosto de bater cabeça, por isso, dei uma versão - que é a que eu uso - que, simplesmente funciona.
<chouga> Quantas e quantas pessoas vieram aqui dizendo que não funciona isso ou aquilo e eu simplesmente dei o mesmo conselho: Instala o Ubuntu 12.04.2.
<chouga> 1 hora depois me vem o sujeito agradecer.
<chouga> *Há exceções, é claro.
<dberg> monica_ ta' no caminho certo, instalar outra versao nao e' solucao.
<chouga> dberg -- Nunca falei que era.
<monica_> dberg: : ) ehhhh...
<monica_> dberg: sempre achei esse tipo de solucao uma fuga do problema
<chouga> Ok, pelo visto, você vai seguir seus próprios conceitos, então, boa sorte.
<monica_> chouga: vou sim... obrigado...
<dberg> monica_: e' isso ai' mesmo, abre o manual, descobre o que esta' errado e manda upstream.
<monica_> dberg: vlw... to lendo o manual do evdev e do xorg.d.conf a zica ta por ali...
<monica_> dberg: mando sim...
<monica_> dberg: obrigada...
<nando> Boa Noite Galera informada
<nando> Galera tem como fazer uma repartição no HD para fazer o Backup tipo no windows??
<nando> Tem como fazer uma partição no HD para fazer o Backup tipo no windows?? Patição C e D
<sidneyandrews> nando usa o gparted
<sidneyandrews> \nando usa o gparted
<sidneyandrews> ops
<nando> haaa mais assim ele vai deixar o outro lado livre??
<nando> pra colocar qualquer coisa
<sidneyandrews> com ele você pode reparticionar seu disco rigido
<nando> ele ja vem no Ubuntu ou tenho que baixar
<nando> ??
<sidneyandrews> tem na central de programas do ubuntu
<nando> haa ok
<nando> valeu
<nando> :D
<sidneyandrews> qualquer dúvida posta ai, se puder eu te ajudo! abraço
<sidneyandrews> Alguém recomenda algum softphone para usar com conta SIP? Uso o Twinkle, mas ele esta apresentando alguns problemas com meu headset, trava na hora de desligar a ligação! Já reportei no launchpad!
#ubuntu-br 2013-06-15
<Ernandes> vixx
<coxa> chouga, está por ai??
<Ernandes> oo vida
<guigouz> por favor "Your Firefox profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible.", já apaguei o ~/.mozilla ... alguma idéia ?
<Maze_> Opa, blz?
<Maze_> Heiim, eu nunca usei Ubuntun, mas to pensando e migrar pra ele sair do Windows. Mas, estou com uma dúvida. Sempre que for instalar algum programa tenho digitar comandos ou sempre tem um arquivo executável .exe?
<Maze_> alguém?
<Ernandes> qqq
<Ernandes> usa apt-get pra instalar programas
<Maze_> usando o pt-get nunca vou precisar digitar comandos?
<guigouz> Maze_, tem a central de programas do ubuntu
<guigouz> Maze_, a maioria dos softwares tem instaladores pra ubuntu
<guigouz> Maze_, vc usa o computador pra que ?
<guigouz> ou, que programas vc precisa ?
<Maze_> photoshop
<Maze_> adobe
<guigouz> photoshop eu rodo o cs2 com o wine
<marcelomauro> Maze_, migrando para o ubuntu você está entrando em uma concepção diferente do windows. Esqueça arquivos do tipo *.exe. Essa ideia não existe nos sistemas UNIX
<guigouz> funciona razoavelmente bem
<guigouz> Maze_, vc pode usar as alternativas livres
<guigouz> Maze_, testa aí
<marcelomauro> Maze_, Algumas distribuições linux que usam kde ou ubuntu tentam ao máximo autmatizar os comandos mas é sempre bom saber o que eles fazem...
<optimusprimem> guigouz, sabe onde se encontra os arquivos do firefox, digo o executável? já tentou rodar ele com o sudo? 'exemplo no meu caso: sudo /home/leonardo/firefox/firefox'
<marcelomauro> Maze_, o photoshop são programas para windows. Tem até como instalar eles, mas é um procedimento mais complexo. Aconselho tentar migrar para alternativas livres como o Gimp
<guigouz> optimusprimem, com o sudo vai, não entendo pq não rola com o meu usuário
<guigouz> marcelomauro, mesmo porque o photoshop é caro
<Maze_> Pois é, mas Gimp não sei mecher
<optimusprimem> der permissao para seu usuario em .mozilla
<guigouz> Maze_ se for investir nisso, compre um mac
<optimusprimem> uma alternativa caso tenha programas ligado ao Windows instala Virtual Box e vai rodar o Windows normalmente e seus programas
<dberg> heh, um jogo da memoria com multiplayer e leaderboard pra android em 2 dias usando google apis. Boa dica pra indie developers.
<andre> bom dia do japao povo!
<andre> alguem poderia me ajudar com o driver IDE JMicron
<andre> eu nao vejo meu hd ide
<sistematico> ?
<andre> o drive ta listado pelo lspci, mas o hd nao aparece!
<optimusprimem> oi andre
<optimusprimem> ja olhou dentro de /media se ele está sendo listado ?
<andre> ja
<andre> nem o gparted lista ele
<andre> tem algum lugar site, aonde eu possa pedir uma instalacao personalizada pro meu pc?
<optimusprimem> estranho, caso saiba um pouco de ingles tenta com a galera do #ubuntu
<andre> e prq preciso usar varios monitores, e ta me parecendo q nao vou conseguir fazer
<optimusprimem> não andre lamento não sei. em relação aos monitores eu uso com 2 normal aqui agora para mais eu não sei
<andre> eu iria usar 6, to no windows, mas ta chato e enche mto as paciencia ele
<Sommer> boa noite
<Sommer> tenho uma duvida simples p/ quem manja
<Sommer> o windows 32bit reconhece apenas 4gb de ram
<Sommer> acima precisa de win 64bits
<Sommer> essa regra serve p/ o ubuntu?
<Sommer> alguem?
<rawanimal> Sommer: qual versão do ubuntu?
<Sommer> 13.04
<Sommer> raring tail
<Sommer> atual
<rawanimal> não tenho certeza se a x86 da versão 13.04 já é PAE, se não for, baixe a 64bits mesmo
<rawanimal> poxa, bem quando eu respondi, rs
<Wise_BR> Boa madrugada pessoal.
 * Wise_BR Já volto
<Wise_BR>  Bom dia
 * Wise_BR bom dia tem alguém ai?
<felipecamargo> Boa Noite !!
 * Wise_BR tdo bem com vc?
<vagzero> bom dia / boa tarde / boa noite a TDS !!!
<nando> galera meu criador de pendriver bootavel não esta reconhecendo nenhuma imagem iso
<nando> :S
<Thiaguinho> Alguém pode me fornecer um site confiável onde baixar o Kubuntu 11.04???
<rawanimal> nando: unetbootin?
<rawanimal> Thiaguinho: confere no site do kubuntu, provavelmente lá tem
<rawanimal> Thiaguinho: nos 'old releases'
<nando> ele esta disponivel no synaptic?
<rawanimal> nando: sim
<nando> :D
<nando> brigadú
<nando> (y)
<rawanimal> não por isso :P
<Thiaguinho> Tá blz, vou verificar! ;)
<rawanimal> Thiaguinho: achou?
<Thiaguinho> Rpz, não achei. :/
<rawanimal> tá meio lerdo aqui, mas vô procurar
<Thiaguinho> ele só oferece o download da versão mais nova.
<rawanimal> Thiaguinho: hmm
<rawanimal> e só pode ser o kubuntu 11.04?
<Thiaguinho> cara, é pq eu não bem a versão recente, gostei desta versão 11.04 por se parecer muito com o Seven (Windows).
<Jofes> Olá
<rawanimal> Thiaguinho: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/natty/
<rawanimal> Jofes: olá
<Jofes> Dúvidas
<Jofes> não consegui instalar o ubuntu 13.04  ajuda por favor?
<Thiaguinho> rawanimal: vou verificar ;)
<rawanimal> Jofes: o que acontece?
<Jofes> Na hora que eu instalo ele normal
<Jofes> Depois aparece uma tela preta pedindo o login e a senha
<Jofes> só que só digita o login e a senha não vai
<rawanimal> 'não vai'?
<Jofes> Alguém pode me ajudar a instalar o ubuntu?
<rawanimal> Thiaguinho: deu certo?
<Thiaguinho> Pois é, eu ti falar isso, rsrsr. Tipo, eu quero passar pro pen drive e daí fazer a instalação. lá no site tem duas opções acho que devo fazer pela opção: Alternate install CD, correto???
<rawanimal> Thiaguinho: seu processor é 64bits?
<rawanimal> Thiaguinho: se for 32, é só baixar esse: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/natty/kubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<rawanimal> Thiaguinho: se for 64, baixa esse: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/natty/kubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Thiaguinho> rawanimal: o problema é que tenho que ver isso aí, instalaram o W7 usando o 32 bits, mas faz tempo que quero saber se é de 32 bits mesmo.Tou achando que não.
<Daniel80> Ola
<daniel__> Bom dia!
<daniel__> Estou com um problema no Network Manager... Sim... ele... Denovo... :S
<daniel__> Ontem por alguma razão ele estava apresentando um problema e exibindo a mensagem:
<daniel__> Rede Ethernet: Dispositivo não é gerênciado
<daniel__> O Chouga me mandou um artigo que "aparentemente havia resolvido o problema"
<daniel__> O artigo dizia para que fosse executado o seguinte procedimento
<ubuntero> daniel__, passa o artigo para eu dar uma lida
<daniel__> sudo nano /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<daniel__> Então... Vou precisar achar o artigo novamente...
<daniel__> Um instante que vou procurá-lo
<Thiaguinho> Ei, rawanimal! Muito obg pela ajuda e vai me desculpando o incômodo. ;)
<rawanimal> Thiaguinho: sem problemas! não precisa se desculpar
<Thiaguinho> mais uma coisa, o meu é intel, vai aceitar o amd 64 bits?
<Jofes> Olá Bom Dia
<Jofes> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<ubuntero> Jofes, fale seu problema, quem está aqui está para ajudar, não precisa perguntar se alguém pode te ajudar
<ubuntero> Thiaguinho, amd64 é só nomenclatura, serve para quelquer processador de 64 bits, tanto intel quanto amd
<Jofes> Quero saber como instalo o Ubuntu
<Jofes> de modo correto
<ubuntero> Jofes, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aANlKXG954
<ubuntero> Jofes, tem outros vídeos ali mostrando desde o que fazer com a imagem iso até a instalação e uso do sistema
<Jofes> ok
<Jofes> obg vou olhar aqui!
<Thiaguinho> Vlw, ubuntero! :)
<daniel__> Certo... Não encontrei o link ...  :(
<daniel__> Vamos ao novo problema?
<ubuntero> daniel__, ok, vamos tentar ajudar mesmo assim
<daniel__> Bom o que acontece agora é
<daniel__> Quando reinicio o Ubuntu 13.04 as barras ficam paradas por uns 2 minutos sem que eu possa fazer nada e são exibidas as seguintes imagens
<daniel__> xiii
<daniel__> Como faço para mandar a captura de tela?
<daniel__> Bom a primeira mensagem de erro diz o seguinte
<daniel__> O wicd daemon foi desligado, a interface não funcionará corretamente até que ele seja reiniciado
<daniel__> Ao clicar em OK aparecem outras duas
<daniel__> Não foi possivel se conectar a interface D-Bus do wicd. Verifique o Log do wicd para ver as mensagens de erro
<daniel__> E em cima da tela, próximo ao gerenciador de redes aparace "Desconectado"
<daniel__> Opa... olha quem chegou... :)
<daniel__> Fala ae Chouga....
<ubuntero> daniel__, você instalou o wicd no lugar do network manager padrão do ubuntu?
<chouga> Bom-dia a todos!
<chouga> E ae daniel__?
<daniel__> Não..
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<daniel__> Beleza chouga
<daniel__> Bom... Como faço para restaurar os padrôes do Ubuntu?
<chouga> padrões...?
<daniel__> Digo
<chouga> Configuração?
<daniel__> Ontem eu falei com você a respeito do meu Network Manager que estava apresentando mensagens sobre "Rede Ethernet"
<daniel__> O Dispositivo Não pode ser gerenciado
<chouga> Certo, e você conseguir resolver, não foi?
<chouga> *conseguiu
<daniel__> Dai você me passou um tópico pedindo para fazer uma alteração em NetworkManager.conf
<daniel__> em #ifupdown de False para True
<daniel__> Aparentemente funcionou porem agora toda vez que inicio a máquina ele para por uns instantes e depois exibe duas mensagens de erro
<daniel__> Como faço para te mandar a captura das telas?
<daniel__> Estou usando o Xchat-gnome
<chouga> daniel__-- Aperta a tecla PrtScn do seu teclado...
<daniel__> Já tenho as imagens salvas
<chouga> Mande para o ImageShark
<daniel__> Certo perai
<chouga> http://imageshack.us/?no_multi=1
<chouga> daniel__-- Só fazer o upload da imagem neste link...
<chouga> http://imageshack.us/?no_multi=1
<coxa> chouga, bom dia...  =)
<rcbdesigner> eae cambada
<chouga> coxa-- Bom-dia para você também.
<coxa> chouga, chouga cara instalei aquela versao que vc me passou so que ela nao deixou meu sistema em PT-BR
<chouga> coxa-- Muito estranho, você provavelmente não habilitou o PT-BR ou não tinha internet para baixar os pacotes durante a instalação.
<chouga> Mas, sem problemas, podes fazer isso agora se quiser...
<chouga> Quer?
<coxa> chouga, entao
<coxa> chouga, se nao me engano eu fiz isso deixa eu ver
<coxa> chouga, seria esse comando sudo apt-get install language-pack-gnome-pt-base  ??
<rcbdesigner> tava pensando em colocar essa versão do ubuntu no meu tablet.. só que ele é 2.2 e xing ling de 256 de ram =/
<chouga> coxa-- Não, esquece isso...
<chouga> coxa-- Isso só resolverá parte do problema, eu vou oferecer uma solução completa para TODO o sistema.
<chouga> coxa-- Faça o seguinte: Entre nas configurações do sistema.
<chouga> Entrou?
<coxa> chouga, sim
<coxa> chouga, system settings
<chouga> coxa -- Clique em Suporte a idiomas ou Language Support, eu acho...
<coxa> chouga, cara isso eu ja fiz tb
<coxa> chouga, tirei o Ingles
<chouga> coxa -- Relaxa...
<coxa> chouga, eu coloquei o Portugues-brasil
<chouga> Não é para tirar nada, você vai adiconar
<coxa> vixi
<chouga> O inglês é a base do sistema, você não pode tirá-lo visto que há coisas ainda sem tradução.
<coxa> chouga, a isso nao sabia...
<chouga> Agora está sabendo.
<chouga> Mas, relaxa...
<chouga> Clica lá
<coxa> ja adicionei o English
<chouga> Ele pediu para instalar algo?
<rcbdesigner> rs
<rcbdesigner> desculpa atrapalhar a conversa.. que distro tão falando?
<coxa> chouga, ele instalou novamente o ingles
<coxa> chouga, sendo que o TP-br esta instalado
<chouga> rcbdesigner-- Red Hat
<coxa> chouga, ubuntu ?
<chouga> Eu sei, estou brincando...
<coxa> -_-
<coxa> -_-"
<coxa> ai cara... eu adicionei os 2
<coxa> Ingles e PT-br
<coxa> esta lendo
<chouga> coxa-- Ok, coloque o Português (Brasil) na primeira linha
<coxa> chouga, e so que ele nao sai dessa bolinha rodando
<chouga> coxa-- "bolinha rodando"?
<chouga> coxa-- Aonde?
<coxa> chouga, kkk e sabe quando vc instala algo.. ele nao fica com akela bolinha do ponteiro do mouse rodando, esperando??
<chouga> ah, então espere...
<coxa> chouga, oloco demora tanto assim ??
<chouga> Pacotes de idiomas são grandes...
<coxa> chouga, mais ele nao esta baixando...
<Thiaguinho> o que tenho que fazer para saber se o processador é de 32 ou 64 bits?
<chouga> Thiaguinho-- Qual é o seu processador?
<Thiaguinho> intel celeron
<coxa> chouga, olha ele nao sai disso   http://imageshack.us/f/845/t8v.png/
<ubuntero> Thiaguinho, qual o modelo dele?
<Jofes> ubuntero estou tendo problemas na instalação do ubuntu
<Thiaguinho> modelo do pc?
<Thiaguinho> se eu não me engane o modelo do meu pc é W55
<ubuntero> Thiaguinho, do processador, porque existem muitos modelos de celeron e algun spoucos são 64 bits
<ubuntero> Jofes, descreva o problema
<Thiaguinho> isso eu não sei, como posso saber??
<coxa> chouga, vc viu a print?
<coxa> q q e isso  Received a CTCP VERSION from optimusprimem  ????
<ubuntero> Thiaguinho, se está no ubuntu 13.04 vai em configurações do sistema e clica em detalhes que lá estará o modelo do processador
<optimusprimem> oi coxa so queria ver a versão do teu xchat
<Jofes> Quando coloquei o cd para a instalação do Ubuntu 13.04 deu tudo certo, mas quando chegou numa tela preta pediu o login e a senha só que a senha meu teclado não digitou!
<coxa> optimusprimem, humm
<Thiaguinho> Eu uso o Seven Ultimate.
<ubuntero> Thiaguinho, acho que tem alguma coisa em algum lugar, mas aí foge do meu conhecimento
<ubuntero> Jofes, se você ir na opção de experimentar o sistema, consegue usar o teclado lá?
<Jofes> ainda não cheguei a usar
<Thiaguinho> Intel Celeron 540 @ 1.86 GHz 1.87 GHz.
<Jofes> Eu instalei foi o Ubuntu 13.04 Server
<ubuntero> Thiaguinho, é 64
<ubuntero> Thiaguinho, http://ark.intel.com/pt-br/products/30774/Intel-Celeron-Processor-540-1M-Cache-1_86-GHz-533-MHz-FSB
<Thiaguinho> hummm :)
<daniel__> Já volto
<daniel80> Voltei
<daniel80> :)
<ubuntero> Jofes, então a instalação foi feita toda por modo texto e o teclado estaria funcionando ao que eu imagino
<SuBmUnDo_> boa tarde! estou gravando alguns cds de musicas .wav no k3b mas no aparelho de cd não ta lendo e no computer ele passa por completo, alguem tem alguma dica para mudar algo na gravação?
<Thiaguinho> Cara, Muito obrigado! Tu é ninja, rpz! rsrs, Vlw mesmo. ^^
<ubuntero> SuBmUnDo_, faz tempo que não gravo cd normal, mas a velocidade de gravação costumava fazer isso, tente gravar sempre na menor velocidade possível
<optimusprimem> Thiaguinho, caso queira obter algumas informações a mais, digite no terminal cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Jofes> É melhor instalar o Ubuntu 13.04 desktop ou o server?
<ubuntero> Jofes, depende do uso do computador
<SuBmUnDo_> ubuntero:  valeu porque estava olhando aqui e sempre seleciono "auto"
<ubuntero> SuBmUnDo_, não te garanto que seja isso, mas a velocidade de gravação era um problema antigamente
<Jofes> Meu processador é Pentium(R) Dual-Core 3.20GHz
<ubuntero> Jofes, não importa o que é o computador, mas qual o uso irá fazer dele, se for para uso pessoal, a versão server não é a mais indicada
<Jofes> Presta instalar o Ubuntu 13,04 com o Daemon Tools?
<coxa> chouga, ta ai??
<SuBmUnDo_> ubuntero: valeu mais uma vez!
<ubuntero> Jofes, fizemos um opencast só sobre servidores e uma das perguntas respondidas lá é a diferença entre servidor e desktop, http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/04/opencast-20-servidores-linux/
<Thiaguinho> ei optimusprimem, onde fica isso?
<coxa> chouga, ele nao mudo nada
<optimusprimem> o terminal ?
<chouga> coxa-- Já acabou de baixar?
<Thiaguinho> isso
<optimusprimem> digite Ctrl + Alt + T e veja se abre
<coxa> chouga, ele ja tinha baixando antes
<Thiaguinho> ta
<Thiaguinho> não abriu
<coxa> chouga, eu deixei marcado la portugues English so que ele nao me da a opçao de selecionar o portugues
<optimusprimem> só utilizo o Ubuntu no trabalho, alguem ai sabe algum atalho para abrir o terminal?
<coxa> chouga, ja desmarquei o portugues e deixei o ingles
<coxa> chouga, reiniciei o pc e selecionei dinovo e nada
<Jofes> O Ubuntu pode ser instalado com o Daemon Tools?
<coxa> chouga, agora estou so com o English instalado....
<coxa> quer dizer marcado na caixa de seleçao
<optimusprimem> eu to falando dentro do f7
<optimusprimem> Thiaguinho, digite alt+ f2
<Thiaguinho> blz...
<chouga> coxa-- Me envie um print de suas configurações de idiomas?
<optimusprimem> abriu algo?
<Thiaguinho> optimusprimem, deu certo não
<optimusprimem> não abriu nada?
<coxa> chouga, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/t8v.png/?sa=0
<Thiaguinho> nada nada
<Thiaguinho> Lembrando que eu uso Windows 7
<Thiaguinho> deve ser por isso
<optimusprimem> ah
<optimusprimem> eu to falando para Ubuntu, mil desculpas achei que estava dentro do Ubuntu
<chouga> coxa-- Por isso, ela deve ficar assim:
<chouga> coxa-- http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/9007/uh19.png
<Thiaguinho> nada cara, fico muito grato pela ajuda, eu deveria ter especificado. ;)
<chouga> coxa-- É assim que ela deve ficar.
<optimusprimem> ok
<coxa> chouga, entao brother so que ele nao fica
<coxa> chouga, vou fazer assim... vou reiniciar o pc e ja volto...
<coxa> chouga, cara nada adianta
<coxa> chouga, ele deixa so a opção do English ativo
<chouga> coxa-- Faça o seguinte:
<coxa> chouga, fala ai cara
<chouga> Clica na opção "Intalar/remover idiomas"
<coxa> chouga, humm
<coxa> chouga, reparei agora que ele me diz assim no canto inferior esquerdo  1to install
<coxa> chouga, sendo que está os 2 selecionado
<chouga> coxa-- Mande o print
<coxa> chouga, ok calma ai
<coxa> chouga, essa é uma http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/jrfy.png/
<coxa> chouga, essa é outra http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/163/bxqi.png/
<coxa> chouga, sendo que o English ele está ativo la parte superior dele...
<chouga> coxa-- Exatamente isso
<chouga> coxa-- Marque o português e clique em Apply Changes.
<chouga> coxa-- E depois me diga o que aconteceu.
<coxa> chouga, cara não acontece nada... continua td igual
<chouga> Voltou a tela?
<coxa> chouga, cara ele nao fica ( preto escuro para eu selecionar )
<chouga> coxa-- Manda um print
<coxa> chouga, cara vou ter que sair
<coxa> cuida da minha filha
<coxa> obrifgado dinovo
<[Orca]> boa tarde
<chouga> Boa-tarde [Orca]!
<[Orca]> blz?
<chouga> Tirando o que é ruim, o resto está bom (rs).
<[Orca]> ah, LOL
<indesejavel> daew blz?
<indesejavel> sou novo e comecei a usar o ubuntu tipo agora
<[Orca]> dae
<chouga> Seja bem-vindo indesejavel (que nick eih?)!
<indesejavel> eu estou ele em uma maquina virtual
<indesejavel> heuheue
<indesejavel> como faco pra min ver a versao dele
<indesejavel> e deixar ele em portugues
<[Orca]> abrir um terminal
<chouga> Configuração de sistema > Detalhes
<[Orca]> una creio
<[Orca]> uname
<indesejavel> ta tudo em ingles abaixei ele junto com o back track5
<indesejavel> alguem ae tem uma solucao
<chouga> indesejavel-- Você esta usando o Ubuntu ou o BackTrack?
<[Orca]> bom, no ubuntu n sei como eh mais.. larguei ubuntu na versao 10.10.
<indesejavel> hum entaum teve ser mesmo o back track
<indesejavel> mesmo
<indesejavel> tem uma comunidade
<indesejavel> ae pra min entra pra pega os comando do ubuntu
<[Orca]> vivaolinux, etc
<indesejavel> vlw pela forca ae
<indesejavel> t +
<dberg^2> [Orca]: bom dia. ja' voltou pra sua maquina rodando linux ou ainda esta' usando windows?
<dberg^2> Como eu adiciono um programa no menu do Gnome 3
<dberg^2> ?
<rander>  no ubuntu
<dberg> ok, achei http://askubuntu.com/questions/37401/how-do-i-add-a-launcher-for-sh-applications
<rander> alguem sabe instalar jogo no ubuntu 12.4
<chouga> rander-- http://www.ubuntugames.org/
<chouga> http://ubuntugames.org/blog/tags/tag/6-ubuntu
<chouga> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2012/07/os-10-melhores-jogos-para-o-ubuntu.html
<chouga> http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/games-on-linux-3-10-melhores-jogos-para-ubuntu.html
<chouga> rander-- Só pesquisar...
<rander> alguem sabe como fazer para instalar jogo pes 2012 e  gta  fazer rodar no ubuntu
<rander> o wine nao aceita instalar jogo
<dberg> voce tentou steam?
<rander> jogos do mac roda no ubuntu
<dberg> rander: http://store.steampowered.com/browse/linux/
<daniel80> Caramba tava lendo o lance de Ubuntu para o Galaxy Nexus....
<daniel80> Vai ficar muito bom
<dberg> link?
<daniel80> Será que vai ficar estável?
<dberg> tenho la' minhas duvidas, por enquanto vou continuar com android e nexus 4.
<daniel80> www.ubuntubrsc.com/que-voce-precisa-saber-sobre-previa-ubuntu-para-celulares.html
<xGrind> ubuntu for phones vai rodar que tipo de arquivo?
<dberg> eu torco pra canonical mas e' bem mais complicado do que o sistema operacional. tem todo o problema de distribuicao de apps, billing, etc. eles tem que construir todo esse eco sistema.
<daniel80> Ai é que está o problema...
<daniel80> O celular vem com muita coisa mas se quiser aplicativos adicionais vai ficar complicado
<daniel80> acho que pelo menso neste momento
<daniel80> "mesmo"
<daniel80> :S
<daniel80> "Menos"
<daniel80> Vem com o Office e mais uns Gadgets
<daniel80> O bom da história vai ser a flexibilidade... vai dar pra configurar e fazer o que quiser nele
<dberg> seria excelente fazer aplicativos que rodam pra desktop e mobile mas eu nao sei se isso vai decolar.
<daniel80> Isso para que tem um bom conhecimento... obvio
<dberg> isso voce pode fazer com android tambem. http://www.cyanogenmod.org
<daniel80> Nossa... isso seria do "balacobaco".... Fazer a extensa biblioteca do Linux ficar disponível para Celulares
<daniel80> Isso seria perfeito
<daniel80> Achei muito interessante a descrição das aplicaçôes do artigo que mencionei
<daniel80>     Galeria;
<daniel80>     Câmera;
<daniel80>     Telefone, com discador, SMS e lista de contatos;
<daniel80>     Navegador, com muitos bugs;
<daniel80>     Tocador de áudio e vídeo;
<daniel80>     Bloco de notas.
<daniel80> Em especial a parte do Navegador
<daniel80> kkkkkkkkk
 * aprigio troll detect
<rawanimal> lol
 * Wise_BR Boa tarde!
<Wise_BR> exit
<mv_free> BOa tarde
<Emilio_Eiji> tarde
<chouga> boa-tarde mv_free!
<mv_free> não to conseguindo colocar um mouse sem fio pra funcionar, Ubuntu 13.04
<chouga> mv_free-- Qual é o modelo do mouse?
<mv_free> chouga: falei com vc outro dia sobre o audio que não estava funcionando no meu ubuntu 13.04
<mv_free> chouga: estava usando o nome Marcus
<chouga> mv_free-- Lamento, mas não me lembro.
<chouga> mv_free-- São tantas pessoas...
<chouga> mv_free-- Mas, resolveu o problema?
<mv_free> chouga: enfim, resolvi com outra instalação limpa, a imagem que baixei no site ubuntu-br estava ruim, baixei outra no mesmo site outro dia e resolveu
<chouga> mv_free-- Que bom, isso que importa.
<chouga> mv_free-- Mas, me diga, qual é o modelo do seu mouse?
<mv_free> chouga: mouse Leadership
<chouga> mv_free-- Ele funcionava e parou de funcionar ou nunca funcionou?
<mv_free> chouga: nunca funcionou
<chouga> mv_free-- Testou em outra distro Linux?
<mv_free> chouga: não só ubuntu
<mv_free> chouga: tambem o mouse é novo, funciona no win
<mv_free> chouga: o drive é generico
<mv_free> chouga: pela saida lsusb
<chouga> mv_free-- No Ubuntu, não deu nenhum aviso ou algo do gênero?
<mv_free> chouga: nao, nada
<chouga> mv_free-- Você já reiniciou o micro(com o mouse plugado)?
<mv_free> chouga: não sempre espetei o usb depois
<chouga> mv_free-- Então plugue e reinicie o sistema.
<mv_free> chouga: ok, vou fazer o teste, ja volto
<mv_free> chouga: fiz o teste e nada, to verificando em um site que preciso recompilar o kernel, vou verificar isso depois acredito que não é necessário isso
<chouga> mv_free-- Tente isto: Configurações do sistema > Drivers Adicionais
<dberg> mv_free: o kernel reconhece o mouse quando voce pluga o mouse?
<dberg> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<dberg> conect e disconnect o mouse e acompanhe os logs
<dberg> s/conect/connect
<mv_free> chouga: sim
<dberg> quando esta' conectado o mouse aparece? lsusb
<chouga> mv_free-- Já foi?
<mv_free> chouga:  lsusb
<mv_free> chouga: Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0603:1605 Novatek Microelectronics Corp.
<mv_free> chouga: drivers adicionais não aparece novos drivers
<dberg> voce esta' acompanhando os logs?
<dberg> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-mouse/+question/197812
<dberg> segundo esse bug parece que ele conecta e disconecta
<dberg> se voce rodar tail -f /var/log/syslog
<mv_free> dberg: saida do log
<dberg> voce vai conseguir visualizar esse problema
<mv_free> dberg: Jun 15 18:00:03 Ubuntu-marcus kernel: [ 6208.553056] usb 1-1.1: USB disconnect, device number 8
<mv_free> Jun 15 18:00:10 Ubuntu-marcus kernel: [ 6215.405924] usb 1-1.1: new low-speed USB device number 9 using ehci-pci
<mv_free> Jun 15 18:00:10 Ubuntu-marcus kernel: [ 6215.505216] usb 1-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=0603, idProduct=1605
<mv_free> Jun 15 18:00:10 Ubuntu-marcus kernel: [ 6215.505227] usb 1-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
<mv_free> Jun 15 18:00:10 Ubuntu-marcus kernel: [ 6215.505233] usb 1-1.1: Product: HID Compliant Device
<mv_free> Jun 15 18:00:10 Ubuntu-marcus kernel: [ 6215.505237] usb 1-1.1: Manufacturer: USB Device
<mv_free> Jun 15 18:00:10 Ubuntu-marcus kernel: [ 6215.508966] input: USB Device HID Compliant Device as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.1/1-1.1:1.0/input/input15
<mv_free> Jun 15 18:00:10 Ubuntu-marcus kernel: [ 6215.509283] hid-generic 0003:0603:1605.0005: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [USB Device HID Compliant Device] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.1/input0
<dberg> rode com -f, para voce ver em tempo real. voce conecta e vai ver a mensagem
<dberg> e acompanhe pra ver se ele desconecta
<mv_free> Jun 15 18:00:30 Ubuntu-marcus kernel: [ 6235.507913] usbhid 1-1.1:1.1: can't add hid device: -110
<mv_free> Jun 15 18:00:30 Ubuntu-marcus kernel: [ 6235.507953] usbhid: probe of 1-1.1:1.1 failed with error -110
<mv_free> Jun 15 18:00:30 Ubuntu-marcus mtp-probe: checking bus 1, device 9: "/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.1"
<mv_free> Jun 15 18:00:30 Ubuntu-marcus mtp-probe: bus: 1, device: 9 was not an MTP device
<mv_free> dberg: apresenta um erro na sequencia
<dberg> qual a versao do seu kernel?
<dberg> uname -a
<mv_free> dberg: 3.8.0-25
<dberg> 13.04 entao
<mv_free> dberg: isso
<mv_free> dberg: fica desconectando mesmo
<dberg> problema esta' no kernel mesmo
<L88os> tem alguém ai querendo  jogar CS?
<dberg> no link tem um patch mas voce vai ter que recompilar o kernel
<dberg> deve ter algum ppa pra usar uma versao mais recente
<dberg> hmmm, parece simples
<dberg> http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-3-9-kernel-on-ubuntu-13-04-12-10-12-04-and-linux-mint-15-14-13/
<mv_free> dberg: o erro é diferente do mostrado no site, mais vou analisar e tentar recompilar
<dberg> voce pode instalar 3.9
<dberg> super simples
<dberg> e ver se o patch ja' esta' la'
<mv_free> dberg: deixa ver aqui
<dberg> hmmmmm, voce pode ate' tentar um rc ;)
<dberg> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<dberg> v3.10-rc5-saucy
<dberg> boa sorte
<mv_free> dberg: obrigado
<dberg> configuracoes para power management atraves da gui sao muito simples.
<dberg> eu tenho opcao de 'suspend' quando o lid do meu laptop esta' fechado, mas o problema e' que esta' fechado e conectado no meu monitor.
<dberg> ou seja, apos algum tempo o laptop suspende e ainda por cima interrompe o banshee.
<chouga> Boa-noite a todos!
<chouga> Alguém precisa de ajuda?
<b4cKdOoR> galera boa noite...me tirem uma duvida..o comando autoremove....ele ira remover que tipos de pacotes
<dberg> pacotes que nao sao mais usados
<dberg> e' um cleanup
<dberg> imagino que voce se refira apt-get autoremove
#ubuntu-br 2013-06-16
<arepo> olá!
<arepo> alguem sabe configurar o xxxterm /ou xombrero
<Carina> Olá
<arepo> oi Carina, tudo bem?!
<Carina> Tudo
<Carina> estou com um probleminha
<arepo> sim eu tbm
<Carina> na verdade um colega que está com um problema
<arepo> manda
<Carina> Você pode ajudar?
<arepo> duvido mais quem sabe alguem aqui na sala
<Carina> rsrs
<Carina> porque você escreve assim?
<arepo> ehhhhh
<arepo> como?
<arepo> tambem?
<Carina> o Erro é o seguinte: Não foi possível se conectar a interface D-Bus do wicd.
<arepo> tbm
<Carina> Meu colega não consegue acessar a internet sem fio
<Carina> a internet está intermitente
<arepo> pode ser configuracao do modem
<b4cKdOoR> dberg, obrigado
<arepo>  a nao consigo salvar as configuracoes do arquivo .conf
<Carina> Na maioria das vezes é esse o problema?
<arepo> nao no meu caso costuma ser o sistema
<arepo> q normamente se conecta automaticamente
<arepo> qqual voce esta usando Carina
<Carina> lubuntu
<arepo> é confesso que quase desisti de usar software livre por nao consiguir configurar conexao com a net
<arepo> ma esta distro do ubuntu 12.04 pra mim funcionou
<mv_free> chouga: da um help aqui rapidinho
<chouga> mv_free-- Pode "dizer"...
<Carina> Eu já tive problemas com o ubuntu e era a configuração do roteador
<Carina> uma simples configuração no roteador fez com que o meu ubuntu funcionasse
<mv_free> chouga: não consigo montar partição NTFS do win 8 com o ubuntu 13.04, ta com algum problema  na versão ?
<chouga> mv_free-- O que exatamente queres fazer?
<arepo> e dessa vez nao?
<mv_free> chouga: quero acessar os dados nesta partição
<mv_free> chouga:  Error mounting /dev/sda7 at /media/marcus/Dados: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda7" "/media/marcus/Dados"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<mv_free> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<mv_free> Failed to mount '/dev/sda7': Operation not permitted
<mv_free> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<mv_free> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<mv_free> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<b4cKdOoR> mv_free, esse problema e por causa do windows8...quando vc for desligar o windows vc aperte shift
<chouga> mv_free-- Queres acessar os dados da partição do Windows no UBUntu 13.04?
<mv_free> chouga: isso mesmo, windows 8
<b4cKdOoR> mv_free, um colega meu estava com o mesmo problema e resolveu só apertando shitf e desligando...
<mv_free> apertando shift ?
<chouga> mv_free-- Tente a dica do b4cKdOoR.
<chouga> mv_free-- Vou pesquisar a respeito.
<mv_free> rapaz esse win.. só enterrando !!
<Ernandes> nao é ntfs-3g em vez de ntfs??
<mv_free> ja tentei isso tamtem, remontar de varias formas e nada
<chouga> mv_free-- Dê uma olhada no link: http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=4454
<b4cKdOoR> mv_free, vc já tentou desligar segurando o shift
<mv_free> b4ckd0or: prezado, no caso devo iniciar o windows e desligar segurando shift correto ?
<b4cKdOoR> isso
<Ernandes> sugiro passar o chkdsk pelo windows antes
<b4cKdOoR> mv_free, mais o conselho que te dou mesmo..e tirar o windows 8 e voltar pro 7
<mv_free> b4ckd0or: blz, vou tentar aqui, já volto com o feedback
<chouga> mv_free-- Olhe o link
<chouga> http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=4454
<mv_free> b4ckd0or: blz, vou tentar aqui, já volto com o feedback
<mv_free> b4ckd0or: ok, deixa ver aqui o link
<arepo> oi Carina voce ja tentou adicionar o seu nome ao nome do  grupo?
<Carina> Não entendi? Qual grupo?
<arepo> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wicd#Connecting_as_a_Normal_User
<arepo> bem tem um tutorial aqui : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wicd#Connecting_as_a_Normal_User  que explica voce entende ingles
<arepo> ?
<arepo> desculpa o jeito
<arepo> e aqui https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=74387
<arepo> aguem ai usa vim?
<mv_free> b4ckd0or: realmente, o shift funciona
<mv_free> b4ckd0or: obrigado
<mv_free> chouga: ja resolvi obrigado
<chouga> mv_free-- Sem problemas...
<mv_free> ate mais pessoal, boa noite pra todos
<arepo> xau
<Carina> arepo
<Carina> arepo
<arepo> oi
<Carina> vou tentar resolver aqui
<Carina> e se conseguir posto
<Carina> a solução ok?
<arepo> ok
<Carina> Muito obrigada por sua atenção!!!
<arepo> conte com agente !
<Carina> O suporte fica online até que horas?
<arepo> ate o ultimo ir embora
<arepo> E ai alguem me ajuda com o  xxxterm
<ecanto> nossa
<ecanto> já foi o tempo que o pessoal relacionava o canal como bate-papo… rs
<ecanto> arepo, qual o problema com xterm?
<Ernandes> morreuu
<arepo> o xxxterm ou xombrero como se chama agora nao carrega o arquivo conf
<Ernandes> ixx
<arepo> que é onde estao as configuracoes gerais do perfil ...
<arepo> no iniciio ele nao cria o arquivo na na pasta /home entao tive que crialo mas mesmo assim nào roda
<zito> e
<dberg> b4cKdOoR: ?
<b4cKdOoR> dberg, fake
<b4cKdOoR> fale
<dberg> vi uma mensagem sua, "obrigado"
<dberg> nao entendi
<b4cKdOoR> dberg, kra lembro não vei..
<b4cKdOoR> dberg, foi d alguma conversa nossa ai..
<dberg> tranquilo
<dberg> teclado sem fio. nunca mais.
<dberg> oh banshee, voce nao funciona.
<ivanbajr> bom dia
<ivanbajr> acabei de fazer uma atualização para o kernel 3.9.6
<ivanbajr> e ao inicializar fiquei sem rede wi fi. Tem solução?
<ivanbajr> Instalei seguindo a dica de http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/atualizando-o-kernel-do-ubuntu-para-uma-nova-versao-3-9-5-e-3-9-6/
<b4cKdOoR> ivanbajr, chegou  pra ver se a placa estar instalada
<ivanbajr> sim
<ivanbajr> não
<ivanbajr> instalada fisicamente sim
<ivanbajr> tem algum aplicativo para rede wifi
<ivanbajr> o estranho e que estava funcionando no kernel 3.8
<Guest7063> tenho um ubuntu 12.04 tem algum programa  interessante
<Guest7063> para eu instalar
<chouga> Bom-dia a todos!
<joelwallis> Bom dia. O touchpad do meu Dell Vostro não está funcionando. Como eu posso instalar o driver do Synaptics?
<joelwallis> Aliás, ele está funcionando (perdão, me expressei errado). O que não funciona é o Two-Finger Scrolling
<chouga> joelwallis-- Qual é a sua distro?
<joelwallis> chouga: Ubuntu 13.04 LTS
<chouga> joelwallis-- O Ubuntu 13.04 não é um LTS.
<joelwallis> Modelo: Dell Vostro 3460.
<joelwallis> http://www.dell.com/br/p/vostro-3460/pd
<chouga> joelwallis-- Já tentou instalar os "drivers adicionais" do Ubuntu?
<chouga> joelwallis-- Vai nas configurações do "Mouse e touchpad" do Ubuntu e veja as opções disponíveis.
<jefferson> Olá... Alguêm pode me ajudar a configurar o amule?
<chouga> jefferson-- Qual é a sua dúvida?
<jefferson> Não estou consigo configurar as pastas para compartilhar!
<joelwallis> jefferson: oq vc quer fazer?
<jefferson> Acho que os arquivos também não estão baixando
<chouga> jefferson-- Qual é o seu principal uso no amule?
<joelwallis> chouga: não aparece a opção para drivers adicionais no Dash... e no Mouse & Touchpad nao tem opções para o Two-finger
<joelwallis> pq vc nao usa o Transmission?
<chouga> joelwallis-- Não é no Dash, é nas configurações do sistema.
<jefferson> Não conheço!!! Estou utilizando o ubuntu tem 2 dias
<chouga> jefferson-- Qual é o seu principal uso no amule?
<jefferson> Baixar musicas e filmes
<chouga> jefferson-- Estou dizendo isso pois há programas bem melhores e BEM MAIS SEGUROS
<jefferson> Qual?
<chouga> jefferson-- Para baixar músicas, recomendo o gSharkDown
<joelwallis> jefferson: o transmission vem por padrão no ubuntu. ele é para fazer download de torrents. você usa sites que disponibilizam arquivos torrents e você baixa por ele.
<joelwallis> eu uso o KickAssTorrents
<chouga> jefferson-- Ele baixa músicas do servidor do GrooveShark(Que é um dos maiores do MUNDO).
<joelwallis> http://kickass.to/
<jefferson> legal!!!
<jefferson> Vou tentar!!! Galera... Valeu a dica!!!
<chouga> jefferson-- Fora o fato das músicas não terem vírus e tal...
<joelwallis> legal o gharkdown. n conhecia
<joelwallis> caramba.. não tem drivers adicionais nas configs do sistema do 13.04 0o
<chouga> joelwallis-- Eu não uso compartilhador P2P.
<chouga> joelwallis-- São muito inseguros.
<joelwallis> eu prefiro. eu faço downloads por discografias, e não por musicas.
<joelwallis> tenho uma library de 120GB de mp3.. :P
<chouga> joelwallis-- Não tanto os programas em si, mas o conteúdo distribuído através destas redes.
<joelwallis> hm
<chouga> joelwallis-- Pensa:
<chouga> Por que me daria o trabalho (E O RISCO) de dar acesso ao meu PC à pessoas do mundo todo para baixarem arquivos?
<chouga> joelwallis-- Pois não sei se você sabe mas, é assim que rede do tipo P2P funciona.
<chouga> joelwallis-- Seu PC se "transforma" em um servidor de arquivos.
<joelwallis> chouga: sei. mas sendo um protocolo seguro eu n teria problemas
<chouga> joelwallis-- Que protocolo seguro?
<chouga> joelwallis-- Me lembro até hoje de um programa para Windows chamado Ares.
<joelwallis> windows sucks
<chouga> joelwallis-- Meu telefone não parava de tocar.
<chouga> joelwallis-- Pessoas me chamando dizendo que o PC estava lento depois que instalou o programa.
<chouga> joelwallis-- Fui analisar só alguns arquivos baixados(normalmente músicas e filmes).
<chouga> joelwallis-- Nunca ji uma esteganografia tão mal feita.
<chouga> *Nunca vi
<chouga> joelwallis-- Eram dezenas de malwares em uma única musica.
<joelwallis> chouga: eu nunca tive problemas com virus no ubuntu. pra mim funciona bem
<chouga> joelwallis-- Não é porque você tem uma tela Gorilla Glass que você vai tacar seu seu celular no chão toda hora, não é?
<chouga> joelwallis-- Da mesma forma, não é porque o Ubuntu é menos susceptível a vírus que você tem que se expor a todo momento com esses programas.
<chouga> joelwallis-- E, pra dizer a verdade, o Ubuntu não é tão seguro quanto parece.
<chouga> joelwallis-- O mais importante é a interface cadeira/teclado, entende?
<joelwallis> chouga: to ligado. mas eu n sou tao paranóico com segurança
<joelwallis> tudo que eu tenho que precisa ser seguro eu mantenho sob o guarda-chuva do meu usuario e permissao 0 pra todos os outros usuarios
<joelwallis> o root n uso pra nada
<joelwallis> todos os programas rodam em seus usuarios
<chouga> joelwallis-- Não é ser "paranoico", é ser realista.
<joelwallis> entao, sem acesso root e com devidas permissões, nao tem como acessar os arquivos. nem a pau.
<joelwallis> se caso precisar de algo, uso o SELinux das distros RHEL... mas ate agora nao precisei.
<joelwallis> o ufw tb é mto bom
<chouga> joelwallis-- Quais são seus sistemas de segurança?
<joelwallis> nos servers? ufw ou csf
<joelwallis> nada é acessado remotamente.. só atraves de ssh com pares de chaves de 4096 bits
<joelwallis> e costumo ter uma por mes
<joelwallis> n tenho mtos servers.. entao da pra fazer isso
<chouga> joelwallis-- Este ip que estás usando, quais são os sistemas de segurança deles?
<chouga> 187.37.253.128
<chouga> joelwallis-- Você esta usando uma distro desktop ou server?
<chouga> *Você está
<joelwallis> desktop? permissões, apenas.
<joelwallis> desktop.
<joelwallis> pq?
<joelwallis> vai me hackear? rssr
<chouga> Não, relaxa...
<joelwallis> :P
<chouga> Até porque, não tenho motivos para isso.
<chouga> Só quero saber mesmo, pois seu ip não responde em diversos tipos de varreduras.
<chouga> joelwallis-- Desculpe, sou pesquisador na área da segurança, sabe como é...
<joelwallis> man, dps entro pra gente conversar..
<joelwallis> glr ta me xingando aqui.. to no meio de uma partida de blackops.. uheuheuh
<joelwallis> chouga: massa. quero trocar uma ideia dps.
<joelwallis> na semana fico online direto
<joelwallis> vou te chamar
<joelwallis> flw.. t+
<dberg> Demorou alguns mas conectar um monitor externo funciona out-of-the-box.
<dberg> s/alguns/alguns anos
<MarconM> Alooooooo, boa tarde meninas
<MarconM> hggdh, \o
<Uyio> Gente, boa tarde. Eu tenho um conmputador de 1gb de memoria. O Ubuntu funciona bem nele?
<chouga> Uyio-- Não, bem não.
<chouga> Uyio-- Seria melhor estalar outros sabores do Ubuntu, como o Xubuntu ou Lubuntu.
<Uyio> Poxa, que pena. Eu vou ter que fazer um upgrade mesmo.
<Uyio> Qual voce me indica neste caso chouga
<chouga> Uyio-- Xubuntu 12.04.2
<Uyio> Vou tentar baixar este mesmo. Muito obrigado chouga.
<chouga> Uyio-- Qual é o seu processador?
<MarconM> eu to usando kubuntu e esta perfeito
<MarconM> na versao 13.04
<daniel80> E ai Chouga!!!
<daniel80> Tudo joia?
<chouga> Opa daniel80!
<daniel80> É com prazer que comunico que abandonei o Raring Rintail pelo Precise Pangolin
<optimusprimem> MarconM, o/
<daniel80> Bem mais estável
<chouga> daniel80-- Tirando o que é ruim, o resto está bom. rs
<daniel80> Consegui inclusive configurar o Compiz com cubo e tudo o que tem direito
<daniel80> Até agora tudo certo
<daniel80> Estou aqui para resolver agora aquele lance da configuração de rede que me assombra desde de o Ubuntu 10.10
<chouga> daniel80-- Que bom, não disse que era melhor?
<daniel80> Bem melhor
<daniel80> ^
<daniel80> ^^
<daniel80> Naquele mesmo esquema! Vou descrever o cenário e explicar o que acontece...
<daniel80> Aqui em casa uso a internet compartilhada.... com três PCs
<daniel80> o n1 Disca e compartilha
<daniel80> os n2 e n3 usam a internet
<daniel80> IP Estático
<chouga> daniel80-- Ainda dando o erro?
<daniel80> é o mesmo problema
<daniel80> Entro no gerênciador de Redes do Ubuntu e configuro a placa desse jeito
<daniel80> IP 192.168.0.10 /24
<daniel80> Gateway 192.168.0.1
<daniel80> DNS 192.168.0.1
<chouga> daniel80-- Eu acho que é ai que reside o problema.
<daniel80> (Note que pela configuração o 192.168.0.1 é o servidor de internet
<chouga> daniel80-- Por que você não deixa o próprio Ubuntu configurar a rede automaticamente?
<daniel80> Caramba
<daniel80> E ele vai fazer isso?
<daniel80> Vamos ver
<chouga> daniel80-- Como você está interligando os micros?
<daniel80> Cabo
<daniel80> Não uso DHCP
<daniel80> IP Estático
<daniel80> O problema é o seguinte
<chouga> Switch?
<daniel80> Após inserir as configurações no Gerenciador de redes, para o Dispositivo ETH0 (Placa de rede) o Ubuntu, consegue navegar na rede, acessa pastas compartilhadas. Só não navega na Internet. Dai comecei a fuçar aqui e vi que ele até enxerga endereços IP de fora da minha rede. O que ele não faz é resolver o DNS.
<daniel80> Dai resolvo assim. ::: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<daniel80> Lá está
<daniel80> nameserver 127.0.0.0
<daniel80> Dai altero isso para
<daniel80> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<daniel80> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<daniel80> E pronto ele volta a funcionar
<daniel80> SÓ QUE...
<daniel80> Basta desligar e ligar denovo que vai tudo pras picas
<daniel80> tenho que editar o Resolv.conf NOVAMENTE
<chouga> daniel80-- Você usa swicht?
<daniel80> hub
<daniel80> Porque o Ubuntu não acata as configurações do Gerenciador de redes?
<daniel80> Lá continua tudo certo
<daniel80> Só não funciona....rsrsrs
<chouga> daniel80-- Você chegou a configurar pela interface gráfica?
<daniel80> SIm
<daniel80> lá está tudo certinho
<daniel80> Quer conferir?
<chouga> daniel80-- Estou me referindo ao Gerenciador de rede DO UBUNTU.
<daniel80> Sim sim
<daniel80> Endereço IP 192.168.0.1
<daniel80> Netmask 255.255.255.0 ou /24
<daniel80> Perdão
<daniel80> IP 192.168.0.10
<daniel80> Netmask 255.255.255.0 ou /24
<daniel80> Gateway 192.168.0.1
<daniel80> DNS 192.168.0.1
<daniel80> Mas ele não acata o DNS
<daniel80> no Resolv.conf fica nameserver 127.0.0.0
<daniel80> Só funciona quando edito, mas o arquivo é zerado na reinicialização
<chouga> daniel80-- Você está entrando na pasta como super usuário?
<daniel80> sim
<daniel80> geralmente quando vou para o terminal o primeiro comando é sudo su
<daniel80> ai ponho a senha e boa
<daniel80> ALIAS
<daniel80> no proprio resolv.conf está escrito que....
<daniel80> Não altere manualmente as configurações pois o arquivo será substituido automaticamente!
<daniel80> :S
<daniel80> Faço isso só para poder quebrar o galho
<daniel80> Quero descobrir o porque ele não aceita o que está na interface gráfica
<chouga> daniel80-- Como diz meu amigo: Tem alguma coisa errada que não está certa.
<daniel80> kkkkkkkkk
<chouga> Configurei meu DNS e toda minha rede pela interface gráfica e está tudo certo.
<chouga> Então, é possível fazer tudo, sem nem tocar no resolv.
<daniel80> pois é
<chouga> Mande um print de suas configurações pela interface gráfica e outro pelo resolv.conf, ok?
<chouga> Vou dar uma olhada nos dois, acho que há discrepância em algum, ou em ambos...
<daniel80> agora mesmo;....
<daniel80> Pronto
<daniel80> vamos lá?
<chouga> Come on!
<daniel80> Configuração no Ambiente Gráfico!
<daniel80> https://imageshack.com/scaled/large/835/b48.png
<daniel80> Configuração do Resov.conf (toda a vez que a máquina liga ele fica assim)
<daniel80> https://imageshack.com/scaled/large/9/iurf.png
<daniel80> Dai... ele não resolve o DNS até eu não deixar o Resolv.conf assim... MANUALMENTE!
<daniel80> https://imageshack.com/scaled/large/855/1sc.png
<chouga> ok
<chouga> Já tenho alguns palpites...
<daniel80> :)
<chouga> Primeiramente, faça o seguinte:
<chouga> Edite o resolv.conf e deixe ele EXATAMENTE com vem por padrão.
<daniel80> Certo
<daniel80> Depois?
<chouga> Já acabou?
<daniel80> Se eu fizer isso agora vai cair até o chat...kkkk
<daniel80> Alias o X-Chat funciona por IP
<daniel80> Não precisa de DNS
<chouga> Vamos tentar algumas coisas...
<daniel80> seu eu cair tu já sabe o que foi
<daniel80> kkkk
<daniel80> perai
<daniel80> Pronto
<daniel80> Tá ai ainda?
<daniel80> Não cai?
<daniel80> OW.... Mais um descoberta
<NETfellow> daniel80, sim você ta online
<daniel80> O X-chat não precisa de DNS
<daniel80> kkkkkkkkk
<chouga> Ele vai cair apenas se você reiniciar a conexão.
<daniel80> :S
<chouga> As regras ainda não foram salvas
<daniel80> Opa se foram
<chouga> entende?
<daniel80> Se eu tentar abrir o firefox ele já não funciona
<daniel80> :)
<chouga> Não, você apenas editou o arquivo
<daniel80> Pois é mas já parou de rodar
<daniel80> Apenas por ter editado o arquivo
<daniel80> ^^
<chouga> Enfim, depois eu lhe explico melhor
<daniel80> To te falando porque eu acabei de abrir o Firefox...rsrsrs
<daniel80> Enfim... vamos adiante
<chouga> Agora vamos editar seu DNS
<daniel80> Certo
<chouga> Vai nas configurações de internet(interface gráfica)
<daniel80> Certo
<daniel80> Pronto
<chouga> Depois, marque sua conexão e clique em editar.
<daniel80> ok
<chouga> Vai na Aba "Configurações IPV4"
<daniel80> ok
<chouga> No método coloque: Somente endereços (DHCP) automáticos.
<daniel80> Certo.... posso salvar?
<daniel80> Talvez eu caia... :)
<chouga> Depois, em Servidores DNS, coloque seu DNS e clique em salvar (Agora eu acho que sua conexão vai cair)
<daniel80> Pois É parceiro
<chouga> Mas vamos lá, o máximo(de ruim) que pode acontecer é você cair, e depois voltar...
<chouga> Let's GO!
<daniel80> Quando a gente seleciona Automático (DHCP) os campos DNS e PESQUISA DE DOMÌNIOS ficam em cinza... dai eu não posso editá-los
<chouga> Eu sei, você vai editar APENAS o Servidores DNS
<daniel80> Mas ai é que está esquisito... Não Tenho o Serviço DHCP rodando na rede...
<daniel80> Nenhuma máquina vai fornecer endereço IP e as configurações DHCP pra essa máquina
<daniel80> Chouga
<chouga> Tente, qualquer coisa você reseta e volta.
<daniel80> Não é possivel editar porque o campo fica em CINZA
<daniel80> Se eu clicar em cima ele não deixa editar para colocar o endereço DNS
<chouga> Então você fez algo errado.
<daniel80> :S
<chouga> Vou lhe enviar um print
<daniel80> Perai
<daniel80> Quando a gente coloca Definir Manualmente os Campos DNS ficam disponíveis
<daniel80> Quando a gente coloca AUTOMÀTICO os campos ficam cinzas
<daniel80> Isso acontece em qualqer SO
<daniel80> O servico DHCP fornece todas as configurações automaticamente
<chouga> http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/2275/p4i.png
<chouga> Deixe EXATAMENTE como está na imagem(mudando apenas o DNS, é claro)
<daniel80> Bom entendi o que aconteceu
<daniel80> A opção que eu devo selecionar é "somente endereço (DHCP) automáticos" e não "Automáticos DHCP"
<daniel80> Certo
<daniel80> vou alterar e salvar
<daniel80> reiniciar e REZAR!....rsrsrsrs
<chouga> Foi isso que eu escrevi antes...
<daniel80> Desculpe a Gafe... :O
<daniel80> rsrsrsrs
<chouga> [16:03:53] <chouga> No método coloque: Somente endereços (DHCP) automáticos.
<daniel80> Bom
<daniel80> Reiniciando
<daniel80> :)
<daniel80> Té já!
<daniel80> Vamos ver que bixo deu
<chouga> daniel80-- sim
<daniel80> Bad news
<daniel80> https://imageshack.com/scaled/large/69/rnqy.png
<daniel80> https://imageshack.com/scaled/large/845/njk.png
<daniel80> Primeiro que a máquina subiu desconectada
<daniel80> Depois descobri que ela subiu usando endereçamento IPV6
<daniel80> Sozinha
<daniel80> kkkkkkkkk
<ivanbajr> boa tarde
<chouga> Sem problemas...
<ivanbajr> alguém já configurou o SparkleShare
<daniel80> Bom essa não deu
<daniel80> Precisamos de um plano B
<chouga> Enquanto você estva fora, eu preparei MUITA coisa
<ivanbajr> como servidor local?
<daniel80> kkkkkkkk
<chouga> *estava
<daniel80> Demoro
<daniel80> Bora ver então
<chouga> Gosta de ler?
<daniel80> opa sempre aprendo
<chouga> Você vai precisar...
<daniel80> Se tiver um tópico ai vou ler de cabo a rabo
<chouga> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/vivaolinux/Compartilhar-internet-com-Ubuntu-124
<daniel80> show
<chouga> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Ubuntu-Server-1204-LTS-Como-Servidor-Gateway-e-DHCP
<daniel80> vou dar uma lida e já volto
<daniel80> ^^
<chouga> http://www.dicasdelinux.com.br/dicas-de-linux/5031/compartilhando-internet-com-ubuntu-linux.html
<chouga> http://linuxnanet.com/2009/09/compartilhando-a-internet-entre-duas-maquinas-com-ubuntu.html
<chouga> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=30721.0
<chouga> E pra finalizar, um vídeo...
<chouga> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJVFPkhcvSA
<chouga> Leia com calma, e teste...
<chouga> Recomendo salvar as páginas em disco, assim, mesmo offline você poderá ler as informações...
<daniel80> Valeu mesmo chouga...
<daniel80> Vou ler tudo
<daniel80> Vou precisar aprender várias modalidades de configuração
<daniel80> dai não passo mais aperto em nenhuma
<daniel80> ^^
<chouga> Nada...
<chouga> Sou o que sou, pelo que nós somos.
<chouga> Essa é a filosofia do Ubuntu.
<jean_> oi
<jean_> estou instalando a versao 10.04
<jean_> para atualizar para a ultima versao eu preciso formatar???
<Guest93302> jean_: não
<Guest93302> pode atualizar para o 12.04 sem formatar
<chouga> jean_-- Não necessariamente, entretanto eu recomendo.
<jean_> como faço isso??
<chouga> Formatar ou atualizar?
<jean_> atualizar
<jean_> essa instalacao vai estar zerada
<jean_> estou acabandao agora
<chouga> ...?
<chouga> acabando o que?
<Guest93302> jean_: https://www.google.com.br/search?q=atualizar+ubuntu+10.04+para+12.04
<jean_> estou instalando a vrersao 10.04 pq é o unico cd que tenho
<jean_> para instalar a versao mais novo estou fazendo o download mas vai demorar entao seria só amanh
<chouga> jean_-- Baixe a iso do site do Ubuntu, grave num cd ou pendrive e formate sua máquina.
<jean_> ok obrigado
<jean_> ok
<chouga> jean_-- Recomendo a versão 12.04.2
<jean_> ok ja iniciei o download
<chouga> jean_-- Qual é o seu processador?
<jean_> o computador não é meu
<jean_> precisa instalar um So e esse era o unico que eu tinha no momento
<jean_> não sei bem as expecificacoes
<chouga> jean_-- Digo isso pois os requisitos para a instalação do Ubuntu 10.04 são BEM DIFERENTES do 12.04.2
<chouga> MUITA COISA mudou.
<jean_> um vou verificar isso
<jean_> estou rodando a live cd
<jean_> como vejo o processador e memoria
<jean_> ???
<jean_> hd 40gb
<jean_> memoria 1 gb
<jean_> processador via c7-m processor 6300mhz
<chouga> Esquece então o Ubuntu 12.04.2
<jean_> bem fraquiho
<chouga> Recomendo a instalação do Xubuntu 12.04.2 nesse caso.
<jean_> oq vou deixar esse por enquanto
<chouga> Você que sabe.
<jean_> no proximo fds vejo se consigo colocar memória ou arrumar um pc melhorzinho
<jean_> se nao instalo o xubunto
<chouga> Não precisa, o Xubuntu 12.04.2 vai rodar MUITO BEM nesse hardware.
<chouga> Afinal, ele foi é desenvolvido visando esse tipo de harware
<chouga> *hardware
<jean_> valeu pelo suporte
<chouga> jean_-- Sem problemas, eu que agradeço pela confiança.
<jean_> ja vou iniciar o download e quando tiver tempo ja instalo ele..
<jean_> até mais
<Guest16541> ola galera, uma duvida, o ubuntu 13 roda no atlhon semprom 3.0 com 1.2 de ram ddr 400 e placa 32 de vga?
<chouga> jean_-- Lembre-se de baixar a versão 32 bits.
<chouga> Guest16541-- Não de maneira satisfatória.
<chouga> Guest16541-- No seu caso, recomendaria o Xubuntu 12.04.2
<Guest16541> ah legal
<Guest16541> vou baixar essa versão então ;)
<jean_> ok
<Guest16541> valeuu
<chouga> Sem problemas, eu que agradeço pela confiança.
<Guest16541> com uma vga de 512 ajudaria?
<chouga> Guest16541-- Não para rodar uma versão recente do Ubuntu.
<chouga> Guest16541-- Entretanto, com o seu hardware, o Xubuntu 12.04.2 rodaria de maneira satisfatória.
<Guest16541> valeuuuu ;)
<Guest16541> vou desse entao agora é ubuntu no not e no pc xubuntu heheh abração valeuu mesmo
#ubuntu-br 2014-06-09
<danisrodrigues81> Pode-se instalar programas através da Central de Programas do Ubuntu?
<danisrodrigues81> Pergunta de concurso que fiz hoje
<AldoRaine> sim
<danisrodrigues81> obrigado. Vou entrar com recurso entao.
<GNUxxx> usAHUASHUASHUASHU
<GNUxxx> Desculpa
<GNUxxx> eu tive que rir aqui
<GNUxxx> a pergunta era realmente essa?
<GNUxxx> EU acredito que a pergunta deveria ser diferente....
<GNUxxx> algum pegadinha
<GNUxxx> alguma*
<javan> Oi boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<javan> A ursinha ta por ai
<javan> ????
<astroo-> nao sei quem e
<javan> \help
<javan> Help
<javan> O help não ta funcionamdo
<javan> Whowas
<javan> Quem curte o backtrack linux?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<phs> ]gente como eu crio um usb bootavel do ubuntu no mac os x
<phs> ::::
<phs> ????
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> mas ja e "tarde"
<GNUxxx> phs
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<jefferson> Uma dúvida pessoal:
<jefferson> Já que a versão do Ubuntu é a 14.04 que é uma versão que pŕima estabilidade LTS. Por quê esta versão está contendo muitas atualizações de Kernel?
<cyanoroma> Boa tarde a todos!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Guest72485> como faço para instalar o ubuntu em um computador que tem windows 8?
<Guest72485> windows 8.1
<mirqui> tenta fazer que nem nos windows anteriores
<mirqui> se vc quizer fazer dual boot
<Guest72485> é a primeira vez
<Guest72485> que tento instalar
<mirqui> põe dentro do drive
<mirqui> da boot
<mirqui> antes de iniciar aperta qualquer tecla
<mirqui> e o boot inicia
<Guest72485> eu baixei esta pasta com os arquivos "ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386"
<Guest72485> tentei dá um boot mas não aconteceu nada, será que falta algo?
<mirqui> tem que ter um live cd
<mirqui> grava uma imagem iso
<Guest72485> onde consigo o live cd?
<Guest72485> vc te um link para buscar o iso
<mirqui> tens o ubuntu 13.10
<mirqui> não , calma
<mirqui> tens o ubuntu
<mirqui> põe um dvd virgem
<mirqui> grava a imagem iso com o programa de gravar cd
<Guest72485> eu ainda estou engatinhando na informatica, mas consigo instalar se eu conseguir alguma dica, como se diz, é só seguir passo a passo... obrigado
<mirqui> depois põe o dvs no drive e da início ao processo
<mirqui> então , o passo a passo é :
<mirqui> gravar o dvd com a imagem iso do ubuntu
<mirqui> é a primeira parte
<Guest72485> ok
<mirqui> tenta isso
<Guest72485> o programa vai ficar tambem no mesmo DVD ou ele pode ficar no pendrive separadamente...?  Ou eu baixando o UBUNTU a imagem ISO vem junto?
<Guest72485> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop   estou querendo baixar aqui
<GNUxxx> Bom FIm de Tarde pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<geovane> ola, boa tarde
<astroo-> ola
<geovane> alguem aí ja rodou programas do windows no ubuntu?
<astroo-> como assim?
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus
<CaverocK> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ;) ?
<CaverocK> Alguém já viu o bug no ubuntu 14.04 que não consegue-se iniciar uma frase com uma palavra acentuada?
<alvaro> existe algum programa semelhante ao Combofix, para o Ubuntu?
<CaverocK> alvaro, creio que não seja necessário esse tipo de ferramentas no Ubuntu
<alvaro> olha estou perdendo rendimento em relação ao ubuntu
<alvaro> algumas vezes ele está lento
<CaverocK> para saber mais leia isso: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/UbuntuBR/CCleaner
<alvaro> não me refiro a virus e sim o "registro" do Ubuntu
<CaverocK> Leia esse tópico
<CaverocK> que te enviei
<CaverocK> tem algumas dicas para melhorar o desempenho
<alvaro> ok
<CaverocK> Fazia mó tempão que não acessa o irc
<alvaro> bem vindo de vplta :D
<alvaro> *volta
<sysroot> oO
<sysroot> mais detalhes
<CaverocK> hehehe, obrigado
<CaverocK> já tratei de registrar meu nick
<mirqui> bleachbit para limpesa :)
<mirqui> dá uma olhada
<alvaro> vou testar
<CaverocK> Pessoal, vcs já viram o bug que vcs não conseguem colocar acento em letras maiúsculas no Ubuntu 14.04?
<alvaro> mirqui não tem perigo de eu ferrar o sistema de vez?
<alvaro> isso é configuração de teclado
<mirqui> tem na central de programas
<mirqui> não , calma
<mirqui> tem na central de programas
<alvaro> já vi
<mirqui> vc tem várias configurações
<alvaro> foi só uma duvida
<mirqui> firefox chrome para limpesa
<mirqui> licheira
<mirqui> ele não vai aceitar limpesa que vá danificar o ubuntu
<mirqui> mas vc fica de olho , ele vai dizer o qual pode ser limpo e qual o resultado
#ubuntu-br 2014-06-10
<lobocode> ursula junke ta pora ai?
<vSouza> nun
<luanromir> Como baixo a imagem ISO para instalar no Pen-drive o UBUNTU?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<raafaael0l> alguém ae sabe sobre o satux? u.u
<phelipe> boa tarde. Gostaria de saber se o ubuntu 32 bit consome menos CPU(processador) do q o 64 bit?
<CaverocK> Boa tarde!
<givsheep> Boa tarde
<Emilio_Eiji> tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<CaverocK> EUR/USD hoje não ajudou!
<nuno_nunes> ola
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<nuno_nunes> eu estou bem
<nuno_nunes> :)
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<GNUxxx> Ola Boa Noite pessoal
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> e ola
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
#ubuntu-br 2014-06-11
<Raphael> amigos, sou iniciante no ubuntu e estou com um problema. Eu consigo fazer login no meu usuário mas quando eu entro nada aparece na area de trabalho. Sumiram todas as barras
<Raphael> a minha versão é a 14.04 LTS
<astroo-> rapido...
<Anonimo> Gente, alguem em ajuda, queria saber, se eu instalar o ubunto vou perder o windows e todos os meus arquivos? ou da deixar os dois na maquina?
<astroo-> este pessoal apressado pesa que temos vida de pros aqui e nao humanos
<Lucas> Olá?
<Lucas> Alguem ai?
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<Lucas> Você poderia me indicar tutorias
<Lucas> explicando a fazer o boot do Ubunto direto do pendrive?
<Lucas> Pois estou com um problema no Windows e quero salvar meus Arquivos os Pegando Atraves do Ubunto..
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Lucas> Ok!
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> esquece
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<jadergabriel> boa madrugada
<jadergabriel> alguem é contribuidor do software livre ae?
<josuelima> Olá
<josuelima> Qual a melhor versão 14.04 ou 13,10???
<Striteiro> Boa tarde
<liberie> tarde
<Emilio_Eiji> tarde
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Striteiro> Tarde
<AlexandreMBM> mirqui, Striteiro boa tarde para vocês!
<AlexandreMBM> Boa tarde a todos!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Striteiro> Tudo bom, e ai?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> quais as novas ?
<Striteiro> Migrando nossa rede de hotspot pra pppoe, muito trabalho heh
<jadergabriel> boa tarde
<jadergabriel> tem alguem aqui ta equipe de traduçao do kde-brasil
<AlexandreMBM> Striteiro, hotspot = wireless router ?
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> hotspot é um ponto wireless AlexandreMBM
<nuno_nunes> xD
<Striteiro> Nah, Mikroti
<Striteiro> Mikrotik
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, entendido
<Striteiro> estamos alterando a forma como o usuario authentica, estanto tentando usar a forma mais transparente possivel
<AlexandreMBM> Striteiro, por que passar a pppoe?
<Striteiro> Hotspot nao é vantagem mais pra nós
<nuno_nunes> falares hotspot ou ponto acesso é a mesma coisa
<nuno_nunes> aqui onde moro todos os cafes tem net wireless para os clientes :D
<jadergabriel> nao sei se é valido a contribuiçao mas na faculdade usamos hotspot com varias repetidoras no campus
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, eu suspeitava, e não é o mesmo que especificar que o ponto é um roteador. Boa observação.
<jadergabriel> onde for é provavel que tenha internet
<Striteiro> Pq estamos mudando toda infraestrutura, de modo que um cliente que está em uma rede, consiga mudar de rede sem precisar alterar nenhuma configuraćão no seu computador/roteador
<Striteiro> nao precisa fazer Roaming
<AlexandreMBM> jadergabriel, por que não dizer que são vários hotspot, no caso de vocês?
<jadergabriel> nao seria util tdos na msm rede
<Striteiro> sem contar que pelo PPPoE tá mais facil pra eu entregar ips reais aleatorios like dsl
<nuno_nunes> no pc nao mudas nada
<nuno_nunes> :D
<jadergabriel> é apenas um, centralizado em um servidor de login/senha
<jadergabriel> que pde ser um ldap por exemplo
<Striteiro> Aqui usamos freeradius
<jadergabriel> em algumas predio que sao feitos servidores de arquivos, mas no nosso que é o de exatas e tecnologicas usamos para experiencias e pratica de redes
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a usar uma net  movel 3.5G mas esta num telemovel android a fazer de hotspot :D
<jadergabriel> *predios
<AlexandreMBM> Striteiro, não entendi como elimina configurações
<jadergabriel> so pra constar qual a ideia inicial msm, criar, mudar, oq será feito?
<nuno_nunes> roaming num ponto de acesso?
<Striteiro> O PPPoE só preciso de um discador
<nuno_nunes> Striteiro, ja a routers wireless PPPoE
<Striteiro> ou algum discador do Ruindows ou pppoeconfig no linux
<nuno_nunes> e so ligar o cabo ao router e esta feio :D
<nuno_nunes> feito
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Striteiro> A maioria dos roteadores ja dispoe do pppoe a um bom tempo
<nuno_nunes> e meter as user e pass no router
<nuno_nunes> Striteiro, nem todos
<Striteiro> yeap
<nuno_nunes> eu as vezes uso um so tem portas rj45
<Striteiro> Ah sim
<nuno_nunes> sim
<Striteiro> mas nao faco autenticacao via rj11
<nuno_nunes> porque o modem nao usa PPPoE
<Striteiro> somente via Rj11
<nuno_nunes> nao tem rj11 esse modem
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Striteiro> Aqui authenticamos via rj45/wireless
<nuno_nunes> usa um cabo coexial de tv por cabo :D
<Striteiro> nao usamos DSLAM pra autenticar via cabo telefonico
<Striteiro> sim via coaxial tambem dá
<nuno_nunes> da onde :D
<Striteiro> a NET usa cabo coaxial com modem que faz triple play
<nuno_nunes> errado
<nuno_nunes> mas o modem é diferente
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Striteiro> divide as frequencias e vende tv internet e telefone
<nuno_nunes> aqui ha 2 tipo de tv
<nuno_nunes> tv via iptv ou cabo as pagas
<Striteiro> Where u from?
<nuno_nunes> e dvb-t a digital que é gratis
<Striteiro> dvb-t é tv livre
<nuno_nunes> fala em portugues
<nuno_nunes> eu nao sou ingles
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Striteiro> de onde é?
<nuno_nunes> dvb-t e tv digital
<nuno_nunes> portugal :D
<nuno_nunes> na europa o digital e dvb-t
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> ja viste alguma box de uma tv ligada a um router wireless
<nuno_nunes> por um cabo rj45
<nuno_nunes> :D
<julio_> Boa tarde...
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<julio_> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda? pls '-' quanto a atalhos...
<Striteiro> Qual a media de banda ai nuno_nunes?
<nuno_nunes> que atalhos
<nuno_nunes> :D
<julio_> estamos começando a implementar o linux aqui na empresa
<nuno_nunes> depende o servico que contrates
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, pensando bem, numa instalação doméstica "comum" (com erros comuns na parte elétrica residencial), a diferença de potencial entre os dois dispositivos podem ocasionar problemas
<julio_> ai temos varios modulos de nosso sistema via web
<julio_> ai instalo o chrome por exemplo, e necessito criar o atalho para a URL
<julio_> porém o problema é que são varios modulos com varias urls
<julio_> e estamos formatando cerca de 200 computadores
<nuno_nunes> modulos com urls :S
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, refiro-me a um roteador no quarto e um televisor na sala, ligados por cabo par trançado
<julio_> alguem tem uma solução melhor do que ficar criando um atalho por vez? =(
<nuno_nunes> sim é verdade
<Striteiro> Já vi disso Alexandre
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, da forma como negligencia-se aterramento aqui no Brasil, há grande chance do usuário que faça tal conexão enfrentar problemas
<julio_> tipo, no windows criavamos um atalho com a URL, colavamos num pendrive, e ai so passava para cada computador
<Striteiro> No Linux é o mesmo processo
<Striteiro> Alias
<Striteiro> Eu nao uso muito o desktop do meu sistema
<Striteiro> normalmente trabalho em texto
<Striteiro> mas dá pra criar um atalho na area de trabalho e copiar like windows
<nuno_nunes> na casa da minha namorada tem tv da meo por tv por iptv com duas tvs ligadas por box a um router sem fios um tv na sala e outra num quarto
<julio_> tentei isto
<julio_> e não dá
<julio_> fica o atalho *.desktop
<julio_> e nao abre
<nuno_nunes> arrasta :D
<Striteiro> ja tentou abrir o arquivo com o nano ou gedit e ver o conteudo|
<Striteiro> ?
<nuno_nunes> o atalho e .desktop
<AlexandreMBM> pessoal, preciso me ausentar, até mais
<julio_> não
<nuno_nunes> AlexandreMBM, fica bem
<Striteiro> até
<julio_> calma ai
<nuno_nunes> nao o que
<nuno_nunes> é sim
<Striteiro> Abre ele ai e cola o resultado vamos ver
<julio_> so um momento
<julio_> vou ligar o pc aqui
<nuno_nunes> espera ai
<jadergabriel> nuno_nunes, deu certo?
<nuno_nunes> no dash procura gedit
<nuno_nunes> jadergabriel, deu certo o que???
<nuno_nunes> nao é comigo
<nuno_nunes> :|
<julio_> ta tenso aqui .-. nunca usei linux! estou lendo todo o tipo de forum!!
<nuno_nunes> espera ai
<nuno_nunes> ja tens o google chrome instalado :D
<jadergabriel> verdade, ta lendo a cvc direito para entender melhor
<jadergabriel> oq estão propondo
<nuno_nunes> e um que esta com uma duvida
<Striteiro> Julio
<Striteiro> o atalho que quer colocar é pra aplicacao remota
<nuno_nunes> eu ja uso linux desde 2002
<nuno_nunes> :S
<Striteiro> do tipo web?
<Striteiro> eu uso linux desde o slackware 8
<AlexandreMBM> Mas acabo de ter um problema. O Gerenciador de Atualizações fez algumas atualizações. Restauram outras. São de segurança. Ele não deixa marcá-las. Por que será?
<gui_> boa tarde
<gui_> alguém podeira me ajudar com um peoblema?
<nuno_nunes> Striteiro, eu uso a mais tempo
<julio_> oi
<julio_> desculpa
<Striteiro> Alexandre
<Striteiro> tenta via terminal
<julio_> não... tipo, aqui é um hospital
<nuno_nunes> julio_, ve isto: http://pastebin.com/d25MBB4a
<julio_> aí nosso sistema é web
<Striteiro> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Striteiro> Entao é remoto
<jadergabriel> fale o problema talvez a gnte possa ajudar
<nuno_nunes> esse o atalho do google chrome
<nuno_nunes> o texto
<Striteiro> o seu atalho tem que ter acesso pra uma pagina né?
<julio_> isto mesmo
<jadergabriel> gui_
<gui_> eu baixei um ubuntu 14.04, e não consigo dar boot
<julio_> aí por exemplo eu copio um atalho do chrome para o desktop
<julio_> vou em propriedades
<nuno_nunes> faz isto
<gui_> nem com cd nem com pen drive
<julio_> altero a URL de inicialização
<AlexandreMBM> Striteiro, fiz um, depois o outro
<nuno_nunes> isso mesmo
<Striteiro> Entao se vc adicionar um arquivo de atalho na area de trabalho e colocar na linha de run o http://ip.ou.nome.do.servico
<Striteiro> ja vai dar
<AlexandreMBM> Striteiro, mas o upgrade eu fiz simulado
<nuno_nunes> julio isso da bem
<AlexandreMBM> Striteiro, sudo apt-get upgrade -s
<nuno_nunes> AlexandreMBM, sim
<Striteiro> Pq está simulando Alexandre?
<Striteiro> vc ta em ambiente critico ou é seu computador?
<julio_> espera, to confuso agora, vou mandar um print aqui!
<AlexandreMBM> Striteiro, ele disse: "Os pacotes a seguir serão mantidos em suas versões atuais:"
<Striteiro> normalmente security updates nao danificam nada no sistema
<jadergabriel> seu problema é na bios, vc tem que setar para usar o pendrive
<Striteiro> "normalmente"
<gui_> já coloquei ele em prioridade
<gui_> como faço isso?
<jadergabriel> cmo primeiro dispositivo
<AlexandreMBM> Striteiro, pra mim é "quase" a mesma coisa; prefiro não dar voltas a toa
<jadergabriel> e ter colocado corretamente o ubuntu nesta mídia
<Striteiro> Entendi
<nuno_nunes> gui que programas usaste para criar a pen live usb
<Striteiro> mas vc ja avaliou as atualizacoes de seguranca se condizem com algo que vc trabalhe/use com frequencia?
<AlexandreMBM> Striteiro, enfim, o resultado é o mesmo do Gerenciador de Atualizações
<gui_> nenhum, só coloquei no pen drive e coloquei como prioridade
<AlexandreMBM> Striteiro, ele vê os pacotes e decide não atualizá-los
<gui_> depois de não conseguir fazer co o cd
<nuno_nunes> tens que usar unetbootin se nao cria :D
<nuno_nunes> lol
<jadergabriel> ha?? ta ai o erro
<Striteiro> Entao a suas versoes dos arquivos de seguranca ja tao atualizado
<AlexandreMBM> Striteiro, será porque o pacotes mais novos estariam num repositório oficial apesar dos demais travarem dependências?
<jadergabriel> é necessario criar um pendrive bootavel
<jadergabriel> vc tem qual SO instalado por ae?
<nuno_nunes> sim
<AlexandreMBM> Como eu vejo as fontes de versões de pacotes no APT?
<gui_> windows 8.1
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho windows 7 e linux manjaro
<AlexandreMBM> O sistema aqui é Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS.
<nuno_nunes> ai  o famoso windows 8.1 o bosta :D
<gui_> bosta mesmo
<Striteiro> vê  no source.list
<gui_> preciso tirar essa porcaria
<julio_> striteiro
<Striteiro> quais sao os repositorios
<Striteiro> direpente nao está no oficial
<julio_> vê isto por favor: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8WEQNx8OOvSeUxOMUhOdUVqMnM/edit?usp=sharing
<Striteiro> e trava dependencia
<nuno_nunes> xD
<jadergabriel> uso o 8.1 apenas para o VS e para georreferenciamento
<Striteiro> julio
<julio_> ?
<Striteiro> Esses sao seus atalhos?
<julio_> sim,
<jadergabriel> o certo é vc procurar ae no google um programa para criar pendrive bootavel de linux no ambiente windows
<julio_> copiei eles para um servidor qualquer, ai colei em outra maquina
<julio_> e fica assim
<julio_> e não abre
<jadergabriel> e ver como ele funcionar
<Striteiro> Julio
<nuno_nunes> usa o unetbootin ele da bem
<nuno_nunes> :D
<julio_> fala
<gui_> ok ok
<Striteiro> vou abrir uma private
<julio_> blz
<AlexandreMBM> Striteiro, lá são todos oficiais, br.ubuntu...
<AlexandreMBM> Striteiro, mas eu referi-me a PPAs
<Striteiro> vc quer ver as versoes dos ppa`s?
<AlexandreMBM> Striteiro, quase isso, do que está instalado
<AlexandreMBM> Striteiro, e do que não está
<AlexandreMBM> Striteiro, das alternativas
<AlexandreMBM> Striteiro, ver que em um repositório seria versão tal, e em outro, outra
<Striteiro> entendi
<AlexandreMBM> Striteiro, não tem como por linha de comando?
<Striteiro> vc pode listar os ppas que vc tem no seu sistema
<OsvaldoD> Boa tarde. Estou tentando instalar o Ubuntu através de Pendrive, pois não consigo gravar dvd com a imagem iso para instalação via cd rom. Criei o pendrive Bootavel através do Yumi (anteriormente, pelo universal installer, mas não deu certo). Na bios, coloquei na ordem de Boot a entrada USB e ai q entra o misterio: aparece a janela para fazer o Boot normal pelo windows e a opção para Dristribuição Linux. Quando entro em
<OsvaldoD> Mas quando tento instalar não passa disso
<OsvaldoD> Gostaria de uma ajuda para concluir o processo
<OsvaldoD> Abs
<Striteiro> OsvaldoD
<julio_> Bem, achei a solução!!
<julio_> obrigado ai a todos <3
<OsvaldoD> Qual seria?
<nuno_nunes> OsvaldoD, tenta o unetbootin
<Striteiro> vc pode usar o universal usb installer
<Striteiro> ele só nao faz boot do ubuntu 13+
<nuno_nunes> de nada
<Striteiro> nuno_nunes
<Striteiro> o do julio_ era só alterar as permissoes dos atalhos
<OsvaldoD> Então, estou tentando com o unetbootin, mas faz 1 hora q estão extraindo os arquivos e não passa de 5%
<Striteiro> voce tá fazendo via oque?
<Striteiro> linux ou windows?
<OsvaldoD> julio_, o universal não deu certo anteriormente
<OsvaldoD> Striteiro, estou fazendo via Windows 7
<nuno_nunes> o unetbootin eu uso nos ubuntus e eu consigo
<nuno_nunes> nao passa de 5 %
<Striteiro> tenta pelo universal usb installer
<nuno_nunes> sera que a imagem do ubuntu esta completa ou corrumpida
<Striteiro> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Striteiro> essa versao resolve pra vc
<Striteiro> checa ela pelo md5 da iso
<Striteiro> direpente corrompeu como disse o nuno_nunes
<Striteiro> nuno_nunes
<Striteiro> nao me respondeu
<nuno_nunes> sim
<AlexandreMBM> Sobre a questão do OsvaldoD, não será algo relacionado relacionado ao sistema ser ou não ser BIOS?
<Striteiro> Qual a media de velocidade daí de portugal em termos de banda larga
<Striteiro> Acho que nao pois nem chega a gerar o pendrive
<AlexandreMBM> Não lembro o nome daquele outro, mais moderno, que é usado com os SSD.
<Striteiro> Alias
<nuno_nunes> nao respondi ao que
<nuno_nunes> :S
<OsvaldoD> Striteiro, sobre o Universal Installer eu ja tinha tentado. Não rolou.
<Striteiro> nuno_nunes, velocidades de plano de internet vendidos ai em portugal
<nuno_nunes> eu disse que depende
<nuno_nunes> tens velocidades de 2 mb ate 400 mb
<nuno_nunes> xD
<Striteiro> Para cliente final?
<nuno_nunes> sim
<nuno_nunes> mas tens que dar a nota
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Striteiro> Vixx
<nuno_nunes> pacote de tv por iptv, internet 400 mbits e mais telefone 180 euros mes
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Striteiro> 180 euros nao está caro para se ter 400mbits
<AlexandreMBM> Striteiro, isso me diz o que há atualmente: dpkg -l $(echo -e $(apt-get upgrade -s | grep "^  "))
<nuno_nunes> achoas que nao esta caro :s
<nuno_nunes> entao vem para portugal a receber 500 euros e depois pias :|
<Striteiro> ahhhhhhhh
<Striteiro> nuno_nunes
<Striteiro> nao sabia do salario minimo
<nuno_nunes> lol
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Striteiro> Boa noite astroo-
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> astroo-, eu estoub a ver um server de jeito para um site
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> disso nao sei
<AlexandreMBM> Striteiro, https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.pt-br.html#s-apt-show-versions
<Striteiro> Mas isso ai só mostra as versoes dos repositorios não é não?
<AlexandreMBM> Striteiro, na realidade, esse exato comando instala coisas
<AlexandreMBM> Striteiro, eu vou modificá-lo e estudar o man
<Striteiro> ah sim
<Megabyte> Oi, pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<Megabyte> eu notei um pequeno problema de tradução no Ubuntu em português (14.04)
<Megabyte> Tem uma opção que em inglês é "Erase disk and install Ubuntu"
<Megabyte> Só que ela foi traduzida como "Apagar o disco e REinstalar o Ubuntu"
<Striteiro> Megabyte
<Striteiro> já abriu um report no site oficial?
<Megabyte> Striteiro, eu acabei de perceber isso
<nuno_nunes> astroo-, arranjei um server gratis ilimitado de espaco ;:D
<astroo-> porreiro
<Megabyte> Striteiro, eu tô criando uma versão de manual baseada na versão em inglês do 13.10
<Megabyte> Com as telas e as informações relevantes em português, é claro
<Megabyte> Aí apaguei o Ubuntu da minha VM pra pegar essa tela e vi isso
<Megabyte> Striteiro, eu posso confirmar o bug... se eu voltar na instalação e escolher "inglês", a mensagem correta aparece
<AlexandreMBM> Striteiro, sudo apt-get install apt-show-versions
<Megabyte> Striteiro, só uma pergunta... esse bug seria corrigido logo no 14.10?
<Megabyte> ?...
<Striteiro> Eu nao percebi isso Megabyte na versao 14
<Striteiro> pelomenos na versao em ingles
<Megabyte> Striteiro, Como eu disse, na versão em inglês a mensagem tá correta
<nuno_nunes> astroo-, um server i686 lol
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Megabyte> Striteiro, Isso é um erro de TRADUÇÃO pro português
<Striteiro> AH sim desculpa
<Striteiro> eu ia falar na versao em portugues*
<Striteiro> Eu instalei ele em uma VM pois estou com um problema de desempenho com o ubuntu
<Striteiro> e estou evitando instalar ate trocar de notebook
<Megabyte> Striteiro, mas isso só piora o problema
<Striteiro> Nao
<Megabyte> Uma VM é infinitamente mais lenta que hardware de verdade
<Striteiro> nao estou usando virtualizado nao
<Megabyte> ?
<Striteiro> Virtualizei so ele
<Striteiro> pra testar
<Striteiro> estou no debian 7.5 aqui
<Megabyte> Ah
<Megabyte> O maior problema do Ubuntu é o Unity
<Striteiro> Sim
<Megabyte> a menos que você tenha boa aceleração 3D, sua máquina não vai funcionar direito
<Striteiro> eu queria que o ubuntu revivesse a versao do gnome
<Megabyte> Por que você não experimenta o Xubuntu / LXUbuntu?
<Striteiro> sim meu video é horrivel
<Striteiro> O LXubuntu?
<Megabyte> Ubuntu + LXDE
<Megabyte> Eu prefiro o Xubuntu, particularmente
<Megabyte> e o Ubuntu tem uma versão com Gnome sim
<Megabyte> A versão derivada é Ubuntu + Gnome
<Striteiro> Sim mas a versao do gnome é fallback session
<AlexandreMBM> Striteiro, não entendo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7630463/
<Striteiro> eu falo da versao do gnome que vinha no 10.04~10.10
<Megabyte> Ah, correção
<Megabyte> "Ubuntu Gnome"
<Megabyte> Striteiro, http://ubuntugnome.org/ubuntu-gnome-14-04-lts-is-released/
<Megabyte> Striteiro, Que versão, especificamente?
<Striteiro> AlexandreMBM estranho, o seu sistema retorna uma atualizacao, e depois diz embaixo que nao tem nada a atualizar
<Striteiro> Essa versao nao conhecia Megabyte
<Striteiro> deixa eu ver
<Megabyte> Striteiro, sim... tem várias distribuições derivadas, ué
<Striteiro> do ubuntu, eu usei o hard heron com o gnome
<Striteiro> nativa na epoca
<Megabyte> Ubuntu Gnome, Kubuntu, Xubuntu
<Megabyte> Striteiro, elas vem sem o Unity instalado, mas se beneficiam de todo o repositório do Ubuntu
<Megabyte> Striteiro, se você quer o Gnome 2, mas atualizado com as bibliotecas gtk3, tem o Matte
<Megabyte> Muita gente prefere *esse* Gnome
<Striteiro> Eu usei o Mate desktop
<Striteiro> ele ja instala as gtk3 na instalacao padrao ou preciso solicitar no apt-get que venha junto?
<Striteiro> eu queria o ubuntu 2
<Striteiro> ops
<Striteiro> gnome 2
<AlexandreMBM> Striteiro, exatamente o relatório que eu queria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7630500/
<Megabyte> Striteiro, já vem tudo junto
<Megabyte> Striteiro, a menos que você queira compilar do zero, é claro
<Striteiro> Entao essa versao do Ubuntu Gnome é mais "Leve" que a do Unity?
<Striteiro> essa nao conhecia
<Megabyte> Striteiro, Se você usa o Unity ou alguma forma de Gnome, é bem provável que tenha o gtk3
<Striteiro> Entendi
<Megabyte> Striteiro, se é mais leve eu não sei
<Striteiro> Megabyte, vou baixar a versao do Ubuntu com Gnome aqui e reporto a voces, vou pra faculdade agora
<Megabyte> Eu sei que o Xubuntu e o LXUbuntu são
<Striteiro> e retorno as 22h
<Megabyte> Striteiro, até
<Striteiro> Um abraco
<Megabyte> Correção: o Ubuntu + LXDE se chama "Lubuntu"
<nuno_nunes> lol
<AlexandreMBM> Pessoal, me ajudem a interpretar um coisa.
<AlexandreMBM> Tendo em vista http://paste.ubuntu.com/7630468/
<AlexandreMBM> E http://paste.ubuntu.com/7630500/
<AlexandreMBM> Ele está dizendo que o conjunto de versões para atualizar não estável e por isso o upgrade não é automático.
<AlexandreMBM> É isso?
<AlexandreMBM> Ou o problema é só o libswscale2 que está travando tudo?
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, o que você tentou fazer?
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, foi alguma atualização que não deu certo? Você instalou alguma coisa manualmente?
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, ele está travando algo e não atualiza esse conjunto de pacotes
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, "apt-get upgrade" não faz
<Megabyte> Alexandre, sim, mas aconteceu alguma coisa antes? Você atualizou o sistema?
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, o Gerenciador de Atualizações não deixar marcar alguma das oito atualizações
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, sim, eu fiz atualizações rotineiras no gerenciador de pacotes
<Megabyte> Alexandre, E você fechou a janela acidentalmente? Caiu a energia?
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, não, nada assim aconteceu
<Megabyte> Ah, ok
<Megabyte> Alexandre, É que as distribuições baseadas em RPM e Debian não costuma dar muito problema... desde que todas as operações ocorram corretamente e sejam perfeitamente automatizadas
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, sudo apt-get check
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, está OK
<nuno_nunes> tente fazer sudo apt-get install -f
<Megabyte> Se a energia cair, por exemplo, você tá ferrado
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Megabyte> Sim
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, eu não acredito que o sistema esteja com problema
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, tenta fazer o que o Nuno sugeriu
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, só estou precisando entendê-lo.
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, não acho que convém forçar algo
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, tudo parece OK/controlado
<AlexandreMBM> nuno_nunes, eu só quero "entender" o que está acontecendo
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, Isso tenta instalar as dependências não satisfeitas
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, não há dependências não satisfeitas
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, olha... pelo que eu li no seu log, pode ter algum arquivo sobrando
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, o check diria se houvesse
<Megabyte> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Megabyte> isso remove os pacotes que não são mais necessários
<Megabyte> Uma biblioteca extra que tá jogada, por exemplo
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, acabo de fazer o autoremove, que eu já conhecia
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, a situação não mudou
<Megabyte> calma
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, eu estou com calma
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, ele removeu dois pacotes que eu sabia que estavam lá, sobrando, do Dia
<Megabyte> ok
<Megabyte> sudo apt-get dist-update
<Megabyte> Pra atualizar a lista de pacotes novamente
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, se der erro nesse processo, você tem algum repositório que tá quebrado e vai ter que tirar
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, fiz um simulado e é a mesma coisa do upgrade
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, vocês estão assumindo que meu sistema está quebrado
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, acredito que ele não esteja
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, "vocês"?
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, mas eu quero entender o que está acontecendo
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, Hum...
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, eu quero entender por que ele não está me deixando atualizar os pacotes
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, eu acredito que ele está fazendo isso acertadamente
<Megabyte> bom, em primeiro lugar... aqui não é exatamente uma comunidade hierárquica. Eu não respondo pelo Ubuntu aqui, e ninguém também responde.
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, algum proteção contra burrice de usuário
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, e o que isso tem a ver com minha "questão técnica"?
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, eu não estou reclamando de coisas
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, só pra deixar claro que nós não necessariamente vamos dar a melhor resposta pra você
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, eu estou querendo entender tecnicamente a coisa
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, por isso eu fui estudar os comandos
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, Ok
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, Você disse que o seu sistema removeu dois pacotes, né?
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, Você pode criar um link com o texto da simulação nova?
<Megabyte> E colocar ele aqui?
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7630584/
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, ok. O log diz que não tem nenhum erro. Só que ele não precisa atualizar os pacotes que ele listou...
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, Esse é o seu problema? Ou tem algum outro?
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, pois é. Não é um problema. Eu só quero entender porque ele decide não atualizar.
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, é que ele considera que as versões daquela biblioteca são as mais recentes.
<Megabyte> Existem bibliotecas mais recentes do que aquelas no repositório?
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, mas não são, como visto em log anterior.
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, olha... seu log diz:
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, aqui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7630500/
<Megabyte> Sim
<Megabyte> Esse mesmo
<Megabyte> Olha isso
<Megabyte> libav-tools/precise upgradeable from 4:0.8.10-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 to 4:0.8.12-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<Megabyte> É a mesma versão
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, não é. Olhe direito.
<AlexandreMBM> 4:0.8.10 → 4:0.8.12
<Megabyte> ah, verdade
<Megabyte> Alexandre, Qual é sua versão de Ubuntu?
<AlexandreMBM> E ele diz "upgradeable", "atualizável"
<AlexandreMBM> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<Megabyte> Alexandre, você instalou o 12.04.4 do zero?
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, é acho que a questão está com o último pacote
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, sim, mas com alguns PPA, já
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, não sei listá-los. Como é?
<Megabyte> Olha
<Megabyte> a sua lista tá em /etc/apt/sources.list
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, observe que com o pacote libswscale2 (último do log) acontece diferente
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, os PPA não fica nesse arquivo
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, isso era antigamente
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, agora só tem coisa oficial nele
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, br.ubuntu... coisas assim
<Megabyte> Onde eles estão então?
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, acabei de descobrir:
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, cat $(ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list | cat) | grep "^deb http"
<Megabyte> Ah
<Megabyte> Enfim
<Megabyte> O que eu sugiro pra você é tentar instalar as bibliotecas manualmente
<Megabyte> sem forçar
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, mas eu não devo fazer isso pois o o que acontece é exatamente que sistema está "protegendo-se" contra o usuário fazer isso. Repito: eu só quero entender, saber o porque que o sistema está identificando para proteger.
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, sim
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, mas o sistema pode ter se enganado
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, se você instalar manualmente sem forçar, você vai saber exatamente o que tá acontecendo
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, a instalação manual é dpkg -i
<Megabyte> A sua versão atual do libav-tools tá aqui
<Megabyte> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/i386/libav-tools/download
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, eu é que não vou "na doida". Mas vou simular installs manuais...
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, fica a vontade, ué
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, o máximo que vai acontecer é o dpkg acusar alguma dependência e proibir você
<Megabyte> o único jeito de forçar o seu sistema a quebrar seria com dpkg -i -f
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, fiz:
<AlexandreMBM> sudo apt-get install -s $(echo -e $(apt-get upgrade -s | grep "^  "))
<AlexandreMBM> O log é feio
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, só um momento
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<Megabyte> Alexandre, O dpkg é um comando invocado pelo apt-get
<astroo-> ola
<Megabyte> mirqui, boa noite!
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7630665/
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, estou satisfeito! Agora eu sei o que está acontecendo.
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, mas eu não vejo o libav-tools mais recente ali
<Megabyte> pelo menos não uma tentativa de instalar
<Megabyte> mirqui, sim
<Megabyte> na medida do possível, pelo mneos
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, por certo ele está em camada acima das dependências quebradas
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, camada acima?
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, depende do que quebrou antes dele
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, do que quebraria
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, o que eu quero dizer é que você não tentou especificar aquele pacote na sua instalação
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, fiz sim. É resultado daquele shell interno.
<Megabyte> sudo apt-get install -s $(echo -e $(apt-get upgrade -s | grep "^  ")) -> cadê o libav-tools aqui?
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, primeiro resultado de echo -e $(apt-get upgrade -s | grep "^  "
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, aqui
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, testado
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, mas você mandou o apt-get upgrade atualizar pra um pacote
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, não... aquilo é um simulação
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, pra pegar os nomes dos pacotes envolvidos
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, libav-tools libavcodec-dev libavdevice53 libavfilter2 libavformat-dev libavformat53 libavutil-dev libpostproc-dev libpostproc52 libswscale-dev libswscale2
<Megabyte> E onde o seu comando tenta atualizar *especificamente* para o libav-tools_0.8.12-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_i386.deb?
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, é o mesmo que:
<AlexandreMBM> sudo apt-get install -s libav-tools libavcodec-dev libavdevice53 libavfilter2 libavformat-dev libavformat53 libavutil-dev libpostproc-dev libpostproc52 libswscale-dev libswscale2
<AlexandreMBM> Aí nesse último código.
<AlexandreMBM> Esse "install"
<Megabyte> Alexandre, sim... mas nesse caso, você tá pedindo especificamente pra baixar esses pacotes pra você, não?
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, pedindo para que instale
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, é o mesmo que pedir a atualização deles especificados
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, não é como um upgrade genérico
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, então ele vai mais fundo e devolve o que quebraria, já que é também simulação -s
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, minha questão está resolvida. Agora eu sei o que está acontecendo e é o que eu queria saber.
<Megabyte> Alexandre, o seu log aponta que basicamente todos esses pacotes dependem de libavcodec53, libavcodec-extra-53, libavutil51, e libavutil-extra-51
<Megabyte> Você pode tentar atualizar esses pacotes
<Megabyte> sudo apt-get install libavcodec53 libavcodec-extra-53 libavutil51 libavutil-extra-51
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, mais ou menos isso. Não vou mexer com eles. Sei que mexi com eles dias atrás porque queria um codec MP4 diferente no ffmpeg
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, manualmente?
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, não, pelo APT. Mas tipo, eu escolhi de um PPA, pelo nome diferente, do pacote, para fornecer uma lib alternativa
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, é isso que está acontecendo. Estou com um lib alternativa através de um pacote alternativo de nome diferente do oficial.
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, basicamente...
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, o pacote de nome diferente requer as dependências para ele
<Megabyte> tem algum pacote oficial equivalenet?
<Megabyte> *equivalente
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, tem. Não lembro qual. Mas não fazia a conversão de vídeo que eu queria.
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, vou deixar esse abacaxi anão pra depois. Talvez ele nem dê afta.
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, se você quiser um sistema mais limpo, pode tentar remover os repositórios alternativos e usar os pacotes oficiais...
<Megabyte> AlenxadreMBM, roda o rsync antes
<Megabyte> aí você não vai precisar se preocupar
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, é o contrário. Se eu fizer o que você está dizendo, o sistema ficará mais original, mas eu perderei a funcionalidade de conversão de vídeo que tanto procurei.
<alvaro> erro de atualização de Flash denovo
<alvaro> parece que tá virando rotina
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, bom... fico feliz então de você ter encontrado o que procurava
<Megabyte> alvaro, que erro de atualização?
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, a ironia é que eu já esqueci o tipo específico de conversão que era.  O que sei é que não quero dar aquele rolé novamente.
<AlexandreMBM> Sei que estão em questão alguns patches de seguranças mas talvez dê pra ficar sem eles por enquanto.
<alvaro>  File "/usr/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloader", line 239, in process_download_requests
<alvaro>     dest_file = urllib.urlretrieve(files[i])[0]
<alvaro>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/urllib.py", line 94, in urlretrieve
<alvaro>     return _urlopener.retrieve(url, filename, reporthook, data)
<alvaro>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/urllib.py", line 268, in retrieve
<alvaro>     block = fp.read(bs)
<alvaro>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/socket.py", line 380, in read
<alvaro>     data = self._sock.recv(left)
<alvaro> timeout: timed out
<alvaro> só isso
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte,  aliás, acabo de lembrar que posso ir ler o changelogs da atualizações, para ver quão graves elas são
<Megabyte> alvaro, quando esse erro acontece?
<alvaro> toda vez que atualiza o navegador Firefox, some o flash
<AlexandreMBM> Megabyte, obrigado pela ajuda. Sei ela eu não teria escolhido as entradas certas.
<Megabyte> AlexandreMBM, fico feliz se pude ajudar...
<Megabyte> alvaro, dá pra atualizar o flash manualmente?
<alvaro> a versão 14 tá apresentando esse probleminha direto
<alvaro> quanto aparece a atualização, clico em atualizar e no final aparece isso
<Megabyte> alvaro, 14.04 ou a futura 14.10?
<Megabyte> Sim
<Megabyte> mas qual é a sua versão de Ubuntu, exatamente?
<Megabyte> É a estável?
<Megabyte> (14.04)?
<alvaro> não atualiza
<alvaro> mas o flash "some " do pc
<alvaro> esse é o problema
<Megabyte> Ou a 14.10?
<mirqui> já saiu a verção 14.10 ?
<alvaro> é só sair uma atualização dele
<alvaro> 14.04
<alvaro> desde que instalei está apresentando isso
<Megabyte> mirqui, ela não saiu oficialmente
<Megabyte> mas dá pra pegar se quiser
<Megabyte> por isso tô perguntando
<mirqui> não , beta é ruim
<alvaro> é a estavel sim
<Megabyte> alvaro, ah, ok
<mirqui> ainda estou usando a 12.10
<Megabyte> alvaro, vai no emulador de terminal
<alvaro> na primeira vez levei 3 dias para conseguir instalar
<Megabyte> digita
<Megabyte> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Megabyte> é só copiar e colar isso...
<Megabyte> o flash deve instalar manualmente
<alvaro> já fiz isso tambem e não deu no final aparece a tal mensagem
<alvaro> parece um erro, pois de uma hora para outra consigo instalar normal
<Megabyte> alvaro, parece que seu bug tem uns 2 anos
<Megabyte> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/983559
<ubotu-br> Launchpad bug 820383 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #983559 package-data-downloader fails if apt is configured to use an http proxy that only supports package downloading" (affected: 20, heat: 54) [Medium,Triaged]
<Megabyte> E é um resultado do processo de automatização do apt
<Megabyte> alvaro, seu sistema é 32 bits ou 64 bits?
<alvaro> 64
<Megabyte> ok...
<alvaro> o curioso é que na central de programas consta como instalado e no Firefox não está instalado
<alvaro> to perdido
<mirqui> tenta abrir um vídeo do youtube ?
<mirqui> tentou
<alvaro> falta o plugin
<alvaro> aparece a mensagem direto
<mirqui> tenta na central de programas
<Megabyte> alvaro, faz o seguinte
<mirqui> flasplayer
<alvaro> já fiz
<Megabyte> alvaro, baixa o flash daqui
<Megabyte> alvaro, http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-installer_11.2.202.378ubuntu0.14.04.1_amd64.deb
<Megabyte> Essa é a versão do Ubuntu 14.04
<Megabyte> abre o terminal e digite, no diretório do pacote:
<mirqui> haa , hoje teve atualização grande
<Megabyte> sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-installer_11.2.202.378ubuntu0.14.04.1_amd64.deb
<mirqui> dentre elas o firefox
<Megabyte> alvaro, isso vai evitar que o bug dispare e instalar o seu pacote
<Megabyte> alvaro, aí, abre uma página do YouTube no Firefox e me diz se funcionou :)
<alvaro> dpkg: error processing archive flashplugin-installer_11.2.202.378ubuntu0.14.04.1_amd64.deb (--install):
<alvaro>  impossível acessar arquivo: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<alvaro> Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<alvaro>  flashplugin-installer_11.2.202.378ubuntu0.14.04.1_amd64.deb
<Megabyte> alvaro, você baixou com esse nome?
<Megabyte> alvaro, e tava na pasta do pacote?
<alvaro> sim
<alvaro> está na pasta download
<Megabyte> alvaro, digita pwd
<Megabyte> o que aparece pra você?
<alvaro> /home/alvaro
<Megabyte> então
<Megabyte> você não tá na pasta download
<Megabyte> digita cd download
<Megabyte> aí roda o dpkg -i
<Megabyte> tem que ser o nome exato da pasta
<Megabyte> se for "Download" é cd Download
<alvaro> alvaro@alvaro-STI:~$ cd Download
<alvaro> bash: cd: Download: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Megabyte> alvaro, digita ls -l
<Megabyte> qual é o nome da pasta que aparece?
<Megabyte> Downloads?
<xGrind> alvaro, cd ~/Downloads
<Megabyte> isso
<Megabyte> faz o que o xGrind falou
<Megabyte> aí roda sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-installer_11.2.202.378ubuntu0.14.04.1_amd64.deb
<alvaro> por enquanto tá baixando
<Megabyte> alvaro, ele não tá baixando
<Megabyte> ele tá instalando do arquivo que tá em Downloads
<alvaro> mas afinal isso é um bug do que ?
<alvaro> por entanto está sim
<Megabyte> alvaro, Pelo que eu entendi do fórum em inglês, esse bug que você viu (que tem mais de 2 anos) acontece quando o pacote flash tenta notificar o sistema de alguma coisa
<Megabyte> alvaro, o dpkg só instala arquivos locais
<Megabyte> o que você tá vendo é uma barra de progresso :)
<alvaro> a net está sendo usada
<Megabyte> alvaro, o que apareceu no seu terminal?
<Megabyte> o que apareceu depois de sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-installer_11.2.202.378ubuntu0.14.04.1_amd64.deb ?
<alvaro> alvaro@alvaro-STI:~/Downloads$ sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-installer_11.2.202.378ubuntu0.14.04.1_amd64.deb
<alvaro> (Lendo banco de dados ... 246606 ficheiros e directórios actualmente instalados.)
<alvaro> Preparing to unpack flashplugin-installer_11.2.202.378ubuntu0.14.04.1_amd64.deb ...
<alvaro> Unpacking flashplugin-installer (11.2.202.378ubuntu0.14.04.1) over (11.2.202.378ubuntu0.14.04.1) ...
<alvaro> Configurando flashplugin-installer (11.2.202.378ubuntu0.14.04.1) ...
<alvaro> Processing triggers for update-notifier-common (0.154.1) ...
<alvaro> flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.378.orig.tar.gz
<Megabyte> alvaro, realmente...
<Megabyte> será que tá no script de instalação do pacote?
<Megabyte> alvaro... enfim... terminou?
<alvaro> (Lendo banco de dados ... 246606 ficheiros e directórios actualmente instalados.)
<alvaro> <alvaro> Preparing to unpack flashplugin-installer_11.2.202.378ubuntu0.14.04.1_amd64.deb ...
<alvaro> <alvaro> Unpacking flashplugin-installer (11.2.202.378ubuntu0.14.04.1) over (11.2.202.378ubuntu0.14.04.1) ...
<alvaro> <alvaro> Configurando flashplugin-installer (11.2.202.378ubuntu0.14.04.1) ...
<alvaro> <alvaro> Processing triggers for update-notifier-common (0.154.1) ...
<alvaro> <alvaro> flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.378.orig.tar.gz
<alvaro> isso que aparece
<Megabyte> sim, eu vi
<Megabyte> mas acabou?
<alvaro> Traceback (most recent call last):
<alvaro>   File "/usr/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloader", line 239, in process_download_requests
<alvaro>     dest_file = urllib.urlretrieve(files[i])[0]
<alvaro>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/urllib.py", line 94, in urlretrieve
<alvaro>     return _urlopener.retrieve(url, filename, reporthook, data)
<alvaro>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/urllib.py", line 268, in retrieve
<alvaro>     block = fp.read(bs)
<alvaro>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/socket.py", line 380, in read
<alvaro>     data = self._sock.recv(left)
<alvaro> timeout: timed out
<alvaro> outro erro
<xGrind> alvaro, faz isso nao. cola no paste.ubuntu.com e coloca o link aki
<alvaro> não instala
<Megabyte> alvaro, exatamente
<Megabyte> faz o que o xGrind falou quando a saída for muito longa
<alvaro> tudo bem desculpe
<Megabyte> alvaro, não tem problema
<Megabyte> alvaro, você tem um último recurso
<Megabyte> alvaro, e esse com certeza vai funcionar
<Megabyte> alvaro, vai no site da adobe
<Megabyte> alvaro, http://get.adobe.com/br/flashplayer/otherversions/
<Megabyte> alvaro, no campo 1 do site da adobe, escolhe "Linux (64-bit"
<Megabyte> *"Linux (64-bit)"
<Megabyte> No campo 2, escolhe:
<Megabyte> "Flash Player 11 for other Linux (.tar.gz) 64-bit"
<Megabyte> alvaro, apareceu um arquivo pra baixar?
<alvaro> minha net tá uma porcaria hoje :(
<Megabyte> alvaro, são 6,89 mb
<Megabyte> tem um botão amarelo ali também
<Megabyte> alvaro?
<alvaro> tá baixando da Adobe
<Megabyte> alvaro, ok
<alvaro> falta 1 minuto e depois
<alvaro> ?
<Megabyte> alvaro, você vai clicar no arquivo e descompactar
<Megabyte> alvaro, ele vai descompactar pra um arquivo tar, provavelmente
<Megabyte> aí você descompacta o tar de novo
<alvaro> certo
<alvaro> mas como ele vai instalar?
<Megabyte> alvaro, não precisa instalar
<Megabyte> você vai ter alguns arquivos depois de descompactar
<alvaro> ???
<alvaro> e o que faço com esses arquivos?
<Megabyte> alvaro, você descompactou o arquivo?
<alvaro> sim
<Megabyte> Viu algo chamado de "libflashplayer.so"?
<Megabyte> *chamado
<alvaro> sim
<Megabyte> então
<Megabyte> vai no terminal
<Megabyte> em que pasta o arquivo tá?
<Megabyte> qual é o caminho completo?
<alvaro> com esse nome não achei não
<Megabyte> alvaro, faz o seguinte... vai no seu navegador, pra facilitar as coisas, e arrasta o libflashplayer.so pra pasta Downloads
<Megabyte> ok?
<alvaro> não tem esse arquivo
<Megabyte> ?
<Megabyte> Ok
<Megabyte> o que tem lá?
<alvaro> só tem a pasta usr
<Megabyte> clica na pasta usr
<Megabyte> o que aparece?
<alvaro> lib e shared
<Megabyte> ok
<Megabyte> clica em lib
<Megabyte> tem algum arquivo lá?
<alvaro> 7 pastas
<Megabyte> alvaro, você tá na pasta em que o arquivo foi descompactado ou no diretório raiz?
<Megabyte>  /usr/lib?
<alvaro> cometi um erro
<Megabyte> alvaro, vamos fazer o seguinte
<Megabyte> alvaro, abre um terminal novo
<Megabyte> ok?
<alvaro> na pasta tem Usr, Libflashplaier.so e readme.txt
<alvaro> abri a pasta errada
<Megabyte> ah
<Megabyte> ok
<Megabyte> arrasta o libflashplayer pra sua pasta "downloads"
<Megabyte> ok?
<alvaro> feito
<Megabyte> ok
<Megabyte> abre o terminal
<alvaro> pronto
<Megabyte> digita
<Megabyte> cd /home/alvaro/Downloads
<Megabyte> Ok?
<alvaro> pronto
<Megabyte> agora copia e cola isso
<Megabyte> cp libflashplayer.so $HOME/.mozilla/plugins
<alvaro> não aconteceu nada
<Megabyte> Alvaro, o que apareceu?
<Megabyte> por acaso foi:
<Megabyte> # cp libflashplayer.so $HOME/.mozilla/plugins
<Megabyte> #
<Megabyte> ?
<alvaro> voltou com isso
<alvaro> alvaro@alvaro-STI:~/Downloads$
<Megabyte> Alvaro, ok, deu certo
<Megabyte> alvaro, seu navegador tá aberto?
<alvaro> sim
<Megabyte> fecha todas as janelas
<Megabyte> e abre ele de novo
<Megabyte> vai no youtube e abre um link qualquer
<Megabyte> diz se funciona
<alvaro> falta o plugin
<Megabyte> alvaro, digita about:plugins no seu navegador
<Megabyte> aparece algum adobe flash player?
<BrunoPT> so apanhei a conversa agora... instalou o ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, ele tá tendo um problema com o Python na hora de instalar o flash pelo Ubuntu
<BrunoPT> Megabyte, com o Python? Que problema?
<Megabyte> começa aqui
<Megabyte> <alvaro> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Megabyte> <alvaro>   File "/usr/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloader", line 239, in process_download_requests
<Megabyte> alvaro, e então? O que about:plugins mostra?
<alvaro> não tem o flash
<Megabyte> alvaro, você ainda tá com o terminal aberto?
<alvaro> todos os outro estão ok
<mirqui> é impressindivel o firefox ?
<alvaro> estou
<Megabyte> mirqui, mesmo problema com Chrome
<alvaro> o flash sim
<Megabyte> alvaro, digita  cd $HOME/.mozilla/plugins
<mirqui> estranho
<Megabyte> o que aparece quando você digita ls -l
<Megabyte> ?
<mirqui> ele fez alguma atualização recente ?
<Megabyte> mirqui, removeu o chrome... né, alvaro?
<Megabyte> mirqui, esse bug tem uns dois anos, aparentemente
<alvaro> chromium
<Megabyte> só que ele não aparece o tempo todo
<mirqui> não , eu tenho o firefox normal
<Megabyte> alvaro, e então? o que ls -l mostra pra você?
<mirqui> se você fez alguma alteração , reverte
<mirqui> pode ser ai o bug
<Megabyte> mirqui, não existe essa opção em nenhum Linux, mirqui
<Megabyte> só se usar um backup tipo rsync
<alvaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7630959/
<Megabyte> alvaro@alvaro-STI:~$ cd $HOME/.mozilla/plugins
<Megabyte> bash: cd: /home/alvaro/.mozilla/plugins: Não é um diretório
<Megabyte> olha isso
<mirqui> copia de segurança ou ponto de restauração
<Megabyte> alvaro, seu plugin não copiou
<Megabyte> mirqui, sim... não existe!
<mirqui> xii
<alvaro> ele tá lá em dowloads
<Megabyte> alvaro, digita
<BrunoPT> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<Megabyte> cd $HOME/.mozilla/
<Megabyte> digita pwd
<Megabyte> o que aparece?
<BrunoPT> desinstale o FlashPlayer e experimente este http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html .. é o que o chrome usa
<Megabyte> Bruno, a versão do Chrome é incompatível com o Firefox
<alvaro> alvaro@alvaro-STI:~$ cd $HOME/.mozilla/
<alvaro> alvaro@alvaro-STI:~/.mozilla$ pwd
<alvaro> /home/alvaro/.mozilla
<alvaro> alvaro@alvaro-STI:~/.mozilla$
<Megabyte> alvaro, ok
<Megabyte> alvaro, agora digita
<Megabyte> alvaro, mkdir plugins
<xGrind> alvaro, digita no firefox isso: about:plugins
<Megabyte> XGrind, não tá instalado
<xGrind> ve se aparece o Shockwave
<Megabyte> XGrind, ele tá tinha dito
<BrunoPT> Megabyte, eu sei, mas existe um ppa que trata disso, esta ai nesse link
<xGrind> estranho
<alvaro> alvaro@alvaro-STI:~/.mozilla$ mkdir plugins
<alvaro> mkdir: é impossível criar o diretório “plugins”: Arquivo existe
<Megabyte> alvaro, ok, digita então
<xGrind> ainda bem que nao uso mais ubuntu. só da problema =x
<Megabyte> cd plugins
<BrunoPT> xGrind, o que usas agora?
<xGrind> Mageia
<Megabyte> alvaro, vai lá na minha janela mesmo e digita ls -l
<Megabyte> err
<Megabyte> vai no terminal
<Megabyte> digita ls -l
<Megabyte> e copia e cola o conteúdo na minha janela, alvaro
<BrunoPT> xGring, ja usei, mas não gostei muito dos repositorios, nem do suporte a VPN PPTP
<BrunoPT> xGrind, ja usei, mas não gostei muito dos repositorios, nem do suporte a VPN PPTP
<xGrind> BrunoPT, eu gosto. para o que eu uso, é ótimo. usei muito o xubuntu. da versão 9.10, até 12.04. Mas foi ficando pesado e bugado com o tempo
<Alex_> Ola
<Alex_> helo
<xGrind> pra iniciante Ubuntu/Mint são os melhores, e q eu recomendo. Mas Mageia é mais estavel.
<xGrind> Alex_, opa
<Alex_> ja instalou o unbutu 14?
<xGrind> alvaro, nao sei como é no Ubuntu. digita isso pra ver: ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<xGrind> Alex_, nao uso ubuntu. mas teve algum problema?
<alvaro> alvaro@alvaro-STI:~/.mozilla$  ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<alvaro> libjavaplugin.so                       libtotem-gmp-plugin.so
<alvaro> librhythmbox-itms-detection-plugin.so  libtotem-mully-plugin.so
<alvaro> libtotem-cone-plugin.so                libtotem-narrowspace-plugin.so
<BrunoPT> xGrind, eu estou com ArchLinux
<xGrind> BrunoPT, nunca consegui instalar kk
<xGrind> alvaro, olha o meu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7630971/
<xGrind> libflashplayer.so está la
<BrunoPT> xGrind, é so preciso forca de vontade e a Wiki ao lado
<xGrind> BrunoPT, instala tudo, configurava certinho, mas dava erro na senha do root, mesmo tendo configurado. aí desisti. Qualquer dia tento instalar no virtualbox pra testar de novo
<xGrind> alvaro, digita locate libflashplayer
<BrunoPT> xGrind, eu sempre segui a wiki e nunca tive problemas. à pouco tempo testei o EvoLution que faz uma instalação quase automatica e funciona bem tambem
<xGrind> alvaro, se tiver o plugin na pasta do flash, a gente tenta copiar pra pasta da mozilla pra ver o que.
<xGrind> BrunoPT, manjaro deve ser facil instalar ne?
<xGrind> tenho vontade de testar o Unity, mas meu pc nao aguenta :x
<BrunoPT> xGrind, nunca testei, eu fui direto para o Arch
<Megabyte> XGrind, então você usa Arch hoje em dia?
<BrunoPT> o Unity melhorou em performance, esta bem feito (tirando a pesquisa online)
<xGrind> Megabyte, Mageia
<Megabyte> XGrind, Mageia?
<Megabyte> Não é um derivado do antigo Mandriva?
<xGrind> isso
<BrunoPT> Megabyte, eu comecei com o caixa magica, na altura em que ele era derivado do mandriva... Sempre adorei o Centro de Controlo
<BrunoPT> ainda a pouco tempo o voltei a testar, mas o repositorio pequeno e a dificuldade de conexao a VPN pptp foram os maiores entraves
<xGrind> é que na versão 1, ele era um Mandriva 2010 com outro tema e algumas coisas do repositorio do Mandriva. A partir da versão 2 que ficaram independentes. Ainda é novo, tem só 4 anos
<xGrind> O Ubuntu tem os ppas, e é baseado no Debian. Então, o repositório é bem maior. Arch tem quantos anos?
<BrunoPT> nasceu em 2002
<BrunoPT> gosto do arch porque tem tudo o que preciso, e o que nao esta nos repositorios esta no AUR. como o sistema é simples tenho so mesmo aquilo que quero instalado
<xGrind> hmm. deve ser legal uma distro rolling release, mas deve dar alguns bugs. sempre tem os softwares mais novos
<BrunoPT> xGrind, nunca tive problemas com actualizações, desde que não se use o repositorio Testing costuma correr tudo bem
<xGrind> Hmm
<BrunoPT> as vezes pode se tornar instavel quando se instala muitos pacotes do AUR
<xGrind> quando comecei a usar o Mageia, quando saiu em 2011, eu adicionava repositorio do Mandriva e da versão de desenvolvimento. Quebrava a distro direto kk. aprendi a não fazer mais isso
<BrunoPT> xGrind, para essas coisas é que existem maquinas virtuais. haha
<Megabyte> xGrind, o Ubuntu tá muito carente de documentação, cara
<Megabyte> Eu tô trabalhando em um guia em português do 14.10
<xGrind> é que me irritava o repositorio ser muito pequeno. estava acostumado com os ppas do Ubuntu kk
<BrunoPT> o Ubuntu mal precisa de documentação, está tudo pronto a usar
<xGrind> Megabyte, eu acho que a comunidade do Ubuntu no Brasil está muito parada. Já foi mais ativa
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, a documentação em português tá toda fora do ar na parte de manual
<Megabyte> xGrind, sim...
<Megabyte> xGrind, Eu acho o processo de tradução muito burocrático
<xGrind> na epoca do Andre Gondim, era bem mais ativa. o canal mesmo era mais ativo
<Megabyte> o Launchpad é complicado demais pra algo tão simples
<Megabyte> xGrind, o que aconteceu com ele?
<xGrind> morre em 2011
<BrunoPT> o ubuntu tem vindo a perder popularidade para o Mint, isto por causa do unity, codecs...
<Megabyte> xGrind, de quẽ?
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, mas sempre tem as distribuições derivadas
<xGrind> Megabyte, ele tinha uns problemas de saude
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, o Xubuntu é um ótimo exemplo
<BrunoPT> Megabyte, claro que sim, e considero ele melhor que o proprio ubuntu
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, eu concordo
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, Eu adoro o XFCE
<xGrind> http://sejalivre.org/morre-andre-gondin-um-dos-icones-do-ubuntu-no-brasil/
<BrunoPT> o problema do Ubuntu é que o Unity é uma solução á procura de um problema
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, mas é um sintoma maior do "OpenSource"
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, a síndrome do "não inventado aqui"
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, O Ubuntu poderia simplesmente ter adotado uma versão modificada do XFCE e investir em outras coisas
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, mas eles querem algo único...
<BrunoPT> exacto, a antiga ordem Aplicações Locais Sistema funcionava muito bem
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, O Ubuntu quer parecer com o OS X
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, Isso tá até no manual
<xGrind> o problema do ubuntu é isso. querem ser diferentes
<Megabyte> xGrind, por si só, isso não é um problema
<jadergabriel> usem o kubuntu, ou o xubuntu
<BrunoPT> xGrind, querer ser diferente é bom
<xGrind> Unity, Mir
<Megabyte> o problema é que... se for pra ser diferente, que seja algo positivo
<jadergabriel> variações de um sistema com peculiaridaddes inerentes a cada filosofia
<BrunoPT> xGrind, o problema é quando regridem
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, exatamente
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, O ElementaryOS parece um bom exemplo de uma cópia do OS X
<mirqui> achei legal as imagens do xubuntu
<Megabyte> Com diretivas bem mais claras
<Megabyte> mas eu sou a favor de uma interface mais parecida com o Win
<BrunoPT> mas o ElementaryOS esta bem feito, coisa que nao acontece com o Ubuntu
<BrunoPT> esta mais funcional, podemos ordenar as aplicações por categorias, etc...
<Megabyte> André morreu de fibrose cística...
<Megabyte> Por isso que as traduções estão tão paradas!
<BrunoPT> Megabyte, que doença é essa? :S
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, como tá a tradução pro Português de Portugal, Bruno?
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, Fibrose cística é uma doença que ataca o aparelho respiratório, se não me falha a memória
<BrunoPT> ui...
<BrunoPT> na ultima vez que usei o Ubuntu haviam alguns bugs na tradução
<BrunoPT> se não me engano havia um nos utilizadores e grupos, estava tudo mal feito
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, tá tão ruim assim?
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, como é a comunidade de tradução pro português de Portugal, em geral? Ela é ativa?
<BrunoPT> sim, lembro-me de 3 botoes com acçoes diferentes mas todos com o mesmo texto
<BrunoPT> nao sei, nunca participei
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, Seu inglês é fluente?
<BrunoPT> sim, mas eu prefiro programar
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, pelo menos você pode programar :)
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, Eu acho a tradução de documentação muito burocrática e ineficaz
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, Por exemplo, falta um glossário multilingue pro Ubuntu
<BrunoPT> Megabyte, coloque essas sugestoes á comunidade, pode ser que algum responsavel ouça
<BrunoPT> *veja
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, Quase me chutaram do #ubuntu (em inglês) por dizer isso
<xGrind> kk. Megabyte é pior do que aqui?
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, Pra você ter uma ideia, eu chutei o balde no Launchpad e tô fazendo a tradução só olhando o PDF e com estilos no Libreoffice
<BrunoPT> Megabyte, acredito... algumas pessoas não sabes aceitar sugestões/criticas construtivas
<Megabyte> tô no segundo capítulo
<Megabyte> xGrind, o problema lá é que as pessoas são educadas, mas é o que o Bruno falou
<Megabyte> elas não sabem aceitar críticas construtivas
<BrunoPT> Megabyte, eu sinceramente acho que é muito dificil colaborar com a comunidade
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, eu concordo
<xGrind> e como vão melhorar, se não aceitam feedbacks? ta explicado o pq de tantos bugs =x
<BrunoPT> eu acho que a "epoca de ouro" do Ubuntu já foi... ou então nunca chegou
<jadergabriel> isso depende mto
<jadergabriel> vc pde procurar por exemplo o grupo kde brasil
<jadergabriel> eles sao otimos tradutores
<BrunoPT> o KDE sim, o QT tem muito potencial
<Megabyte> jadergabriel, o problema é que o potencial humano é escasso
<Megabyte> os tradutores do KDE, por exemplo, poderiam traduzir projetos mais importantes se não houvesse tanta divisão
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, o Ubuntu ainda contribui bastante... mas falta uma maneira de fazer as pessoas "ficarem" ali
<Megabyte> O Unity não ajuda
<Megabyte> O mínimo que o Ubuntu poderia ter é uma documentação bem mais clara
<Megabyte> eles tem mais documentação que a maioria das distribuições, até
<Megabyte> mas precisaria ser bem mais colaborativo e transparente
<BrunoPT> em documentação nada bate a ArchWiki
<BrunoPT> muito completa mesmo
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, o que eu sei é que não dá pra exigir que um usuário saiba LaTeX pra montar documentação, por exemplo
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, eu já sugeri trocar as "man pages" por HTML simples
<alvaro> valeu a ajuda Megabyte   :D
<Megabyte> todo mundo me olha torto
<Megabyte> ahaha
<Megabyte> alvaro, que é isso, alvaro :)
<alvaro> tá funcionando redondinho
<jadergabriel> talvez
<jadergabriel> mas equipes de desenvolvedores, tradutores, financiadores
<jadergabriel> depende do que vc gosta de fazer e a equipe que está inserido
<jadergabriel> Unity foi o momento em q repensei em usar ubuntu! era lindo o gnome 2
<BrunoPT> eu acho que bastava uma Wiki simples, como a ArchWiki, é facil de editar
<jadergabriel> ae resolvi testar outras "versoes" do ubuntu
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, ajuda muito... com certeza!
<Megabyte> jadergabriel, você pode usar o Matte, se quiser
<Megabyte> ele é o Gnome 2 ressurreto
<BrunoPT> Megabyte, o problema é aplicaçoes e temas gtk3
<hggdh> bem. Traducção é uma coisa complicada; um thesaurus pode ajudar
<Megabyte> hggdh, só isso?
<Megabyte> Tudo o que você tiver na mão
<Megabyte> livros de gramática das duas línguas
<Megabyte> dicionário
<Megabyte> glossário técnico
<Megabyte> etc
<hggdh> antes de tudo, tns que ter um acordo entre as partes sobre como traduzir termos técnicos. Por exemplo, traduz-se 'byte'?
#ubuntu-br 2014-06-12
<Megabyte> hggdh, em português do Brasil não tem disputa nisso
<Megabyte> é sempre "byte"
<Megabyte> hggdh, eu sempre falo dos dois como algo separado porque eles têm convenções muito diferentes na prática
<Megabyte> o que pode ser uma disputa séria em uma das línguas pode soar trivial em outra
<hggdh> Megabyte: alias, se queres traduzir, podes sempre traduzir para o upstream
<hggdh> talvez. Como ficheiro...
<BrunoPT> isto das linguas...
<hggdh> normalmente as comunidades de software livre são meritocracias: nossas idéias são escutadas baseado no (nosso) valor já desmonstrado
<Megabyte> Sim
<BrunoPT> hgggdh o problema é que para mostrar valor temos de ter oportunidade para o fazer
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, concordo
<hggdh> BrunoPT: até concordo :-) demorei a ser realmente escutado na comunidade (e alguns ainda não decidiram-se se vão ou não escutar-me)
<Megabyte> huggh, BrunoPT, vocês programam na parte de internet?
<Megabyte> O alvaro passou por um problema na hora de instalar o Flash
<hggdh> (um aparte -- não realmente participo da comunidade Brasil, até por não morar lá)
<Megabyte> o problema foi acionado pelo Python
<BrunoPT> bem pessoal, ja é 1 da manha por aqui
<jadergabriel> é portugal?
<hggdh> Megabyte: o que vi foi um time-out. Este é um problema por que o erro deveria ter sido capturado ao invés de um stacktrace
<BrunoPT> sim
<Megabyte> hggdh, você acha que o pessoal vai consertar logo esse bug, hggdh?
<Megabyte> Ele tem uns 2 anos
<BrunoPT> bem, vou dormir pessoal, fiquem bem
<Megabyte> BrunoPT, boa noite, Bruno!
<hggdh> BrunoPT: boas
<hggdh> Megabyte: depende: foi aberto um bug no LP?
<hggdh> sem um bug, não apostaria em um fix
<Megabyte> hggdh, tem um bug registrado sim
<hggdh> #?
<Megabyte> Peraí
<hggdh> Megabyte: man pages não podem ser HTML. Pode-se ter uma versão adicional em HTML, mas os man pages básicos tem que permanecer. Senão, como ficam os servidores (qu não instalam X por default)?
<Megabyte> hggh, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/983559
<ubotu-br> Launchpad bug 820383 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #983559 package-data-downloader fails if apt is configured to use an http proxy that only supports package downloading" (affected: 20, heat: 54) [Medium,Triaged]
<hggdh> mas tem o http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<hggdh> bug 820383
<ubotu-br> bug 820383 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "package-data-downloader fails if apt is configured to use an http proxy that only supports package downloading" (affected: 20, heat: 54) [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820383
<Megabyte> hggh, http://askubuntu.com/questions/140558/12-04-lts-flashplugin-installer-problem
<Megabyte> hggdh, e também https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/982684
<ubotu-br> Launchpad bug 982684 in sudo (Ubuntu Quantal) "sudo, pkexec don't apply global environment settings from /etc/environment" (affected: 21, heat: 104) [Medium,Fix released]
<hggdh> Megabyte: 982684 já foi resolvida, e está activa no 14.04 (e foi backported)
<Megabyte> hggdh, sim, mas o bug com o flash provavelmente tá relacionado com isso
<Megabyte> E ele persiste
<Megabyte> realmenet é algo que não deveria existir em uma versão estável
<Megabyte> *realmente
<vS0uz4> olá! boa noite a todos!
<Megabyte> hggdh, aliás, por que a instalação do Flash precisa chamar o Python?
<Megabyte> bastava alguns comandos básicos pra copiar o plugin pra /usr[...]
<astroo-> ola
<Megabyte> vS0uz4, oi!
<vS0uz4> opa! boa noite Megabyte
<hggdh> Megabyte: a melhor maneira de descobrir é baixar o fonte do flashplugin-installer :-)
<hggdh> Megabyte: "não deveria existir em uma versão estável" -- dependemos da comunidade para testar os pacotes...
<Megabyte> hggdh, concordo
<Megabyte> hggdh, mas falta simplificação
<Megabyte> hggdh, essa do pacote você realmente tá certo
<Megabyte> hggdh, mas eu não sei programar
<hggdh> eu *acho* qu o flashplugin-installer não é testado no QA do Ubuntu (que usa um proxy). Infelizmente, é necessário um pouco de programação para codificar um teste.
<hggdh> (não mexo muito com desktops, fico mais no servidores)
<hggdh> BRB, phone call
<gabriel> boa noite galera
<astroo-> ola
<alvaro> Alguém com o Dell Inspirion 15R, placa de vídeo da AMD, e quando conecta cabo VGA a tela fica piscando muito e não se mantém em nenhuma configuração (duplicado, estendido) ?
<alvaro> Boa noite!
<alvaro> Muito triste isso.
<gabriel> estoucom um probleminha,ja baixei o ubuntu de 32 bits tanto pelo torrente quanto pelo modo convencional e gravei a iso dele no dvd pelo poweriso masssss la se foram 3 midias ja e sempre da erro na hora de rodar ele..informa que esta faltando um arquivo ou que ele esta com defeito
<gabriel> alguem poderia me auxiliar
<gabriel> please
<alvaro> gabriel, o log informa o nome do arquivo?
<gabriel> putz nao sei
<alvaro> tenta executar o boot por USB, assim você não gasta mídias.
<astroo-> alvaro  ola
<gabriel> sim, tive essa ideia ,agora,embora nem pelas midias, e que fique zuado nao sei se e o programa que ta queimando as midias o poweriso ou que poderia ser
<alvaro> Oi astroo.
<vS0uz4> boa noite galera!
<vS0uz4> galera alguem já instalou o java no ubuntu?
<Eriquinha> ola genteeeee
<vS0uz4> usando este repositorio?
<vS0uz4> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<vS0uz4> sudo apt-get update
<vS0uz4> sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<Eriquinha> boa noiteee
<astroo-> ola
<Eriquinha> oi astrooo
<vS0uz4> instalei funcionou perfeitamente, mais somente no firefox, no chromium (chrome) não funciona!
<vS0uz4> astroo-, fala ai!
<Eriquinha> vc poderia me ajudar?
<vS0uz4> sabe o porque não funciona no chrome?
<Eriquinha> baixei o ubunto td direitinho aqui na casa da minha prima e nao consigo instalar ele
<Eriquinha> da um erro no arquivo :\ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr status 0cx000007b.  sabe oq significa?
<Paulo_> Ola boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Paulo_> Nao consigo instalar o Ubuntu
<astroo-> eu nao uso linux so tenho 1 projeto gratis que inclui linux
<Eriquinha> oi paulo,seu problema e igual o meu?
<Paulo_> Não consido da o boot pra poder instala-lo
<astroo-> e dar sempre uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<Eriquinha> ah ta bom astroo nao se preocupe vou ver se alguem pode me ajudar
<Paulo_> qual seu problema Eriquinha ?
<Eriquinha> up page rsrs
<Paulo_> não carrega, entrei agora no chat rsrs
<Eriquinha> da um erro no arquivo :\ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr status 0cx000007b.  sabe oq significa?
<Eriquinha> tentei com so com o 32 bit
<Eriquinha> GENTE PLEASEEEEEE HELP ME
<Eriquinha> rsrsrs
<Paulo_> rsrsrs calma Eriquinha
<Paulo_> qual versão do Ubuntu cê instalou ?
<Eriquinha> e que preciso rodar essa maquina logo
<jadergabriel> oq aconteceu?
<Eriquinha> aii gente baixei a versao 32 do 14.4 ok
<Eriquinha>  tqnto em torrente uanto convencional
<Eriquinha> e nadaaaa
<Eriquinha> da esse erro que diz que ta falatando esse arquivo
<Eriquinha> da um erro no arquivo :\ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr status 0cx000007b.  sabe oq significa?
<Paulo_> hum...
<Paulo_> acho que deu erro na hora do download
<Eriquinha> BAIXEI DUS VEZES
<Paulo_> o meu não ta dando nem pra dar o boot para instala-lo
<jadergabriel> bom, vc criou um pendrive bootavel com a iso ou gravou em dvd?
<Eriquinha> sorry caps on
<Eriquinha> gravamos 3 dvd
<Eriquinha> usei o power iso
<jadergabriel> urra
<jadergabriel> vc baixou em qual site?
<Eriquinha> pelo oficial do ubuntu mesmo lindinho
<Eriquinha> isso que me deixoumais cabreira
<Paulo_> Eriquinha vc tem facebook ?
<jadergabriel> bom, entao devemos partir do pressuposto que nao seja problema na iso
<jadergabriel> pelo menos por hora
<jadergabriel> vc tem um pendrive com pelo menos 4GB?
<Eriquinha> tenho
<Eriquinha> mas nao acredito que seja na midia
<Eriquinha> erao novas
<Eriquinha> gentiiihelp me please
<Eriquinha> :(
<Megabyte> Tem alguém de Portugal aí no momento?
<astroo-> eu
<astroo-> Eriquinha  vai perguntando de meia a meia hora
<Eriquinha> tristinha
<Eriquinha> poxa ninguem ai pode me ajudar?
<alvaro> Redija a pergunta, Eriquinha.
<Eriquinha> da um erro no arquivo :\ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr status 0cx000007b.  sabe oq significa?
<Eriquinha> nao da boot alvaro
<Eriquinha> minha maquina e windowns 8 e a outra xp as duasnao deu
<alvaro> Está utilizando dual boot, certo?
<Eriquinha> yes
<alvaro> Got it.
<Eriquinha> a ideia e essa ne
<Eriquinha> lendo alguma coisa com o tal do wubi mas nao ficou muito ,melhor dizendo nada claro
<alvaro> É um problema bastante reportado.
<alvaro> Se liga: http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-windows-8-64-bit-system-uefi-supported
<alvaro> Solução gigante. Mas com muitos "ups"
<Eriquinha> tipo , na maquina com o xp,pq tb da isso?
<alvaro> Verdade né!
<alvaro> O Luis Alvarado comentou mais sobre o Win8
<Eriquinha> ai gatinho vc e um fofo sabia
<Eriquinha> me deu mo atençao enquanto ninguem fazia nada
<Eriquinha> to lendo o que vc me mandou ta[
<vS0uz4> ae galera, alguem conseguiu rodar java no chromium no ubuntu 14.04?
<alvaro> Parte pro Chrome "normal", vS0uz4.
<vS0uz4> alvaro, como assim?
<alvaro> Segue o link
<alvaro> http://www.enqlu.com/2014/03/how-to-install-google-chrome-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts-or-linux-mint-17.html
<alvaro> ou pesquisa no papai google "chrome on ubuntu 14.04"
<alvaro> é um dos primeiros sites.
<alvaro> :)
<alvaro> Ou vc PRECISA usar o chromium?
<vS0uz4> não, eu fui instala o chrome, mais ai achei um link que mandava usar um repositorio e tal, mais no final instalou o chromium ao inves de chrome!
<vS0uz4> ehhehehee
<alvaro> kkkkkk. Aconteceu comigo também. Mas agora o chrome está estável no Ubuntu.
<xGrind> vai de firefox e seja feliz \o/
<vS0uz4> alvaro, eu pesquisei no google, mais acho que não vi direito, e o link que segui adicionar um repositório ppa mais pro chromium e nao para o chrome!
<vS0uz4> vou desinstalar e instalar o chrome normal.
<vS0uz4> xGrind, necessito do chrome por causa de desenvolvimento de projetos da empresa, clientes usam chrome. complicado!
<xGrind> vS0uz4, entendi.
<alvaro> Isso. Vai no padrão aqui do site do Google mesmo. https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/?platform=linux
<alvaro> Mas achei um puta tutorial gigante que se falhar a instalação normal, vc tenta http://howtoubuntu.org/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr
<vS0uz4> logo no primeiro comando dá pau!
<vS0uz4> gpg: nenhum dado OpenPGP válido encontrado.
<vS0uz4> wget -q -O – https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -
<xGrind> mas qual o problema com o chromium?
<vS0uz4> xGrind, o chromium nao está rodando java pelo com reza!
<xGrind> vS0uz4, manda algum link q precise do java pra eu fazer um teste
<vS0uz4> alvaro, na realidade eu instalei o chromium pelo centro de programas do ubuntu
<vS0uz4> xGrind, pega ai http://www.java.com/pt_BR/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre
<alvaro> Não precisa desinstalar. Eu continuo com o meu aqui.
<xGrind> vS0uz4, esqueci q tirei o chromium kk. no firefox foi de boa
<vS0uz4> sim o chromium não funciona nem com reza o plugin!
<vS0uz4> vou instalar o chrome normal!
<xGrind> vou testar aki
<alvaro> Entra com o FireFox na google.com e instala normal.
<xGrind> qual versao é o chromium do ubuntu?
<vS0uz4> xGrind, senao me engano é a 34
<vS0uz4> 34 aura
<vS0uz4> alvaro, no ubuntu nem aparece opção para instalação dessa forma que voce mencionou. Foi a primeira coisa que tentei.
<alvaro> Vou buscar o  link, 2t.
<vS0uz4> estou instalando ele por um link aqui
<alvaro> <vS0uz4>, https://www.google.com.br/chrome/index.html?hl=pt-BR&brand=CHNG&utm_source=pt-BR-hpp&utm_medium=hpp&utm_campaign=pt-BR
<vS0uz4> aquele site q vc mandou está mais ou menos certo!
<vS0uz4> é que o comando naquele site está errado um hifen!
<vS0uz4> o comando correto seria assim!
<vS0uz4> wget -q -O - https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -
<vS0uz4> e nele está assim
<vS0uz4> wget -q -O – https://dl-ssl.google.com/linux/linux_signing_key.pub | sudo apt-key add -
<vS0uz4> por isso deu erro!
<alvaro> humm
<vS0uz4> agora está indo!
<alvaro> manjei
<vS0uz4> um hifen e deu erro!
<vS0uz4> sinistro!
<xGrind> aki ta normal; chromium 34
<vS0uz4> xGrind, funcionando java?
<vS0uz4> seu ubuntu é 32 bits ou 64?
<xGrind> mageia ;x
<xGrind> 64bits
<vS0uz4> então aqui 64 bits e não ia nem pelo decreto!
<vS0uz4> agora arranquei o chromium e pus o chrome
<vS0uz4> vamos ver
<xGrind> vS0uz4, mas oq aparece qndo vc entra naquele link?
<vS0uz4> diz que não tem o plugin, que ele é necessário e pede para instalar o plugin
<xGrind> entendi. aqui disse q tenho que atualizar. q tenho a 7.55, e ja tem a 7.60
<xGrind> usa Java mesmo ou openjdk ?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<alvaro> ruby1.9.3 não instala, como proceder?
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, o que acontece?
<jadergabriel> kkkk
<jadergabriel> tao por ae ainda?
<AlexandreMBM> jadergabriel, fala com qualquer um, inclusive comigo?
 * AlexandreMBM vai voltar a ficar ausente e dar tchau
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM, eu estou no squeeze Debian6, manda o comando "sudo apt-get install ruby1.9.3 rails3" e aparece aqueles erros.
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, que erros?
<alvaro> Desculpas, pensei ter postado. Vou pegar, 2t.
<alvaro> E: Unable to locate package ruby1.9.3
<alvaro> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'ruby1.9.3'
<alvaro> E: Unable to locate package rails3
<alvaro> já googlei e nada.
<alvaro> =/
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, qual é o resultado do seguinte? sudo apt-cache search ^ruby[0-9]
<alvaro> vou mandar, sustenta.
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM, uma lista de pacotes, eu acho.
<alvaro> Vou colar aqui, ~14 linhas
<alvaro> libfilesystem-ruby1.8 - Ruby1.8 extension for file-system information
<alvaro> libfilesystem-ruby1.9.1 - Ruby1.9.1 extension for file-system information
<alvaro> ruby1.8 - Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby 1.8
<alvaro> ruby1.8-dev - Header files for compiling extension modules for the Ruby 1.8
<alvaro> ruby1.8-elisp - ruby-mode for Emacsen
<alvaro> ruby1.8-examples - Examples for Ruby 1.8
<alvaro> ruby1.9.1 - Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby 1.9.2
<alvaro> ruby1.9.1-dev - Header files for compiling extension modules for the Ruby 1.9.1
<alvaro> ruby1.9.1-elisp - ruby-mode for Emacsen
<alvaro> ruby1.9.1-examples - Examples for Ruby 1.9
<alvaro> ruby1.9.1-full - Ruby 1.9.1 full installation
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, poderia ter usado paste.ubuntu.com
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, mas OK. Deixa para a próxima vez.
<alvaro> Sry.
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, você não tem acesso ao instalador 1.9.3
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, você pode usar o 1.9.1
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, não sei a diferença
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, você está seguindo um tutorial ou tem algo especial no 1.9.3?
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, também tem o 1.8...
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM, preciso do 1.9.3 para utilização de um CMS chamado Noosfero.
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, tem de ser?
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM, tem de ser, pois um dos scripts de "quick-start" executa o comando de install e está com essas especificações.
<alvaro> Sad, but true.
<alvaro> Existe um canal IRC para o Noosfero, mas tenho vergonha de perguntar lá, pois já faz alguns meses que trabalho com Noosfero e esse tipo de dúvida creio eu seja inaceitável. E é somente no meu ambiente.
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, você fala de Openshift?
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, eu não teria vergonha
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, no FISL alguém comentou que alguns se sentem intocáveis porque não está sabendo algo
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, mas aí o problema é dos intocáveis
<AlexandreMBM> *  por quem não está sabendo algo
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM, sim.
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, negócio é que não é exatamente um dúvida de noosfero
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, é mais de Debian
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM, ouvi algumas discussões nesse sentido na Campus-Party também.
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, não fui ao evento mas assisti vídeo de palestra
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM, verdade... é uma questão de pacote e caminhos.
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM, path*
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, não, é só a questão "como instalar ruby1.9.3 em Debian XYZ?"
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM, vou me aventurar por lá.
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM, uhum. Vou googlear isso.
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM, obrigado. :)
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, olhe se ajuda: http://ryanbigg.com/2010/12/ubuntu-ruby-rvm-rails-and-you/
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM, exato!
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM, estou indo por esse caminho também, instalando a "ruby virtual machine"
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM, rvm.
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, eu não estou indo :)
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM, estou seguindo esse: https://github.com/gabrielosorio/rvm-debian-squeeze/blob/master/ruby1.9.3-rvm-ready-debian-squeeze.sh
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, fui ao Google apenas por curiosidade
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM, uhum. Obrigado Alexandre. Bom dia!
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM, ata
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM, desculpa.
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM, pensei que estivesse saindo. Agora entendi. Rs!
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, pelo que?
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, não...
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM, haha!
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, que você consiga chegar ao destino
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, ahahaha
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM, \o/ ISSO!
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM, quase lá.
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, mas eu vou indo ficar AWAY
 * AlexandreMBM foi
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM, ok! :)
<Guest30420> Bom dia!
<Guest30420> Eu estou tentando colocar o ubuntu em português mas não estou tento sucesso. Já fui no suporte de liguagem, mas nada. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<Rondy> Bom Dia
<Rondy> Gostaria de Algumas informações
<Striteiro> Bom dia.
<Willian> Bom dia
<Willian> Instalei a ultima versao do ubuntu
<Willian> de 32 bits. Ate quantos GB de memoria RAM o 32 bits reconhece ?
<liberie> depende do kernel utilizado
<liberie> e quanto de ram voce tem ?
<Willian> vixxe
<Willian> foi a ultima versao do linux disponibilizada no site
<Willian> tenho 8 GB de memoria e reconhece os 8 GB
<Willian> e o sistema e de 32 bits, ai gostaria de saber ate quantos GB o 32 bits reconhece
<jairodealmeida> ls
<matheus> meu pc é fraco, instalar ubuntu ajudaria em jogos? como mais espaço na memoria ram
 * stenio depois volto
<AlexandreMBM> Para quem acompanhou ontem, com o Megabyte, a minha busca do porquê do sistema não estar atualizando alguns pacotes: hoje parece que ele vai atualizar. O Gerenciador de Atualizações estão permitindo marcar as atualizações.
 * AlexandreMBM vai almoçar e voltar pra contar
<eronides> pessoal que instalar um programa de estatística mas acusa um erro quanto ao libgnomeprint
<eronides> alguém pode me ajudar?
<eronides> ./xstata: error while loading shared libraries: libgnomeprint-2-2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<eronides> ./xstata: error while loading shared libraries: libgnomeprint-2-2.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
<lucas> aalguem sabe me dizer, como faço para ubuntu reconhecer um adptador wireless ?
<lucas> aalguem sabe me dizer, como faço para ubuntu reconhecer um adptador wireless ?
<jadergabriel> é usb?
<jadergabriel> ou a placa onboard msm?
<lucas> usb
 * AlexandreMBM voltou
<AlexandreMBM> O resultado difere do de ontem em novos pacotes:
<AlexandreMBM> libavcodec-extra-53
<AlexandreMBM> libavutil-extra-51
<AlexandreMBM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7634484/
<AlexandreMBM> Agora eu vou atualizar.
<lucas> não entendi alexandre
<AlexandreMBM> lucas, um problema do que eu tratava ontem, aqui, neste canal
<AlexandreMBM> lucas, quem me acompanhou de perto foi o usuário Megabyte
<AlexandreMBM> lucas, atualizações estavam travadas porque faltava dependências
<AlexandreMBM> lucas, hoje as duas dependências estão disponíveis e a atualização está sendo possível
<AlexandreMBM> lucas, ontem eram oito pacotes a atualizar, e não atualizavam
<xGrind> AlexandreMBM, usando ppa?
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, alguns
<xGrind> esse que é o ruim do Ubuntu :/
<xGrind> lembro que uma vez usei ppa pra atualizar o vlc, e deu pau :(
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7634558/
<lucas> blz, então eu instalando
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, mas é um problema meio sem solução
<lucas> hoje o ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, quando algum distribuição tem solução para esse tipo coisa
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, "descobre outros santos"
<xGrind> mas pra que tanto de ppa =x
<xGrind> AlexandreMBM, esse nao ta errado? -> deb http://toolbelt.heroku.com/ubuntu ./
<xGrind> espaço ali no final?
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, o sistema está OK
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, lembrei um dificuldade de ontem
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, o sistema se resolveu hoje, sozinho
<xGrind> estranho. menos mal :D
<AlexandreMBM> xGrind, resumindo: eram 10 pacotes para atualizar mas ontem só tinha 8 nos repositórios
<hggdh> eronides: soa como se esta faltando uma dependencia
<eronides> hggdh, resolvi
<eronides> hggdh, na verdade me ajudaram no canal em inglês
 * AlexandreMBM volta a fica AWAY, porque não pode ficar acompanhando o chat
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Volkard> hello
<Volkard> are you excited about the WC?
<astroo-> hello
<lobocode> no
<Volkard> are you apathetic to it?
<alvaro> tem louco pra tudo rsrsrsrs
<lobocode> I want that Brazil lose
<nuno_nunes> Volkard, using #ubuntu for help to ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> in  english
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> 1 - 1
<nuno_nunes> :D
<alvaro> que exemplo de Copa do mundo rsrsrsrs
<alvaro> http://noticias.bol.uol.com.br/ultimas-noticias/entretenimento/2014/06/12/video-mostra-reporter
<nuno_nunes> so esta 2- 1
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
<xGrind> nuno_nunes, ta assistindo o jogo?
<nuno_nunes> nao
<nuno_nunes> mas o meu telemovel da o resultado live :D
<xGrind> 3
#ubuntu-br 2014-06-13
<alvaro> hggdh, saiu a solução para o problema do flashplugin no ubuntu 14.04 ?
<alvaro> está ocorrendo esse problema em todos os navegadores que testei :(
<xGrind> ainda? ;x
<alvaro> xGrind, consegui fazer um "remendo" no Mozilla, por enquanto está funcionando
<xGrind> ubuntu sempre com bugs :/
<alvaro> não sei até quando :(
<alvaro> xGrind, que raios tem o Python, com a atualização do flashplugin?
<alvaro> eu nunca tinha visto isso
<alvaro> tem alguma ideia?
<AlexandreMBM> AlexandreMBM, como é o problema?
<xGrind> alvaro, deve ser algum script pra baixar o flash do site
<alvaro> simplesmente quando saiu uma atualização do flashplugin, tento atualizar e dá erro no Python (isso é o que aparece na mensagem)
<alvaro> resulta, fico sem o flashplugin
<alvaro> é bravo viu
<AlexandreMBM> AlexandreMBM, o que aparece na mensagem de erro?
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, o link do UOL Notícias, não estou conseguindo usar (erro 404)
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM olha pvt
<alvaro> é a mensagem que aparece
<alvaro> o navegador fica sem o flashplugin
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, vi
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, sugiro que acostume a usar paste.ubuntu.com
<alvaro> esse é o erro
<alvaro> tudo bem
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, antes do erro tem uma mensagem dizendo "xxxx: downloading tal arquivo"
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, teste colar tudo em paste.ubuntu.com
<alvaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7630959/
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM , fiz uma gambiarra no Firefox e por enquanto o flashplugin está funcionando
<alvaro> só gostaria de saber porque não consigo instalar ele normalmente
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, mas eu quero saber o que está acontecendo. Meu irmão é mais leigo e está iniciando-se no Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Ele mora distante de mim, em Belém. Quero ter a resposta pronta.
<alvaro> dá esse erro
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, eu quero descobrir a mesma coisa que você. Por favor, ajude-me.
<alvaro> isso é um bug desde a versão 12.04
<alvaro> veja
<alvaro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/140558/12-04-lts-flashplugin-installer-problem
<xGrind> alvaro, q mensagem aparece qndo tenta instalar?
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, eu uso 12.04 e está tudo OK
<alvaro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/982684
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, não é 14.04?
<ubotu-br> Launchpad bug 982684 in sudo (Ubuntu Quantal) "sudo, pkexec don't apply global environment settings from /etc/environment" (affected: 21, heat: 104) [Medium,Fix released]
<alvaro> https://launchpad.net/bugs/820383
<ubotu-br> Launchpad bug 820383 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "package-data-downloader fails if apt is configured to use an http proxy that only supports package downloading" (affected: 20, heat: 54) [Medium,Triaged]
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, qual é o resultado de cat /usr/share/package-data-downloads/flashplugin-installer
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<alvaro> mas na 14.04 está acontecendo tambem
<alvaro> eu não sei o que é, infelizmente
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, já tenho uma suspeita
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, qual é o resultado do cat?
<alvaro> qual ????
<AlexandreMBM> cat /usr/share/package-data-downloads/flashplugin-installer
<alvaro> essa mensagem aparece no atualizador de programas
<AlexandreMBM> cat /usr/share/package-data-downloads/flashplugin-installer
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, o que isso retorna?
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, por favor, use paste.ubuntu.com
<alvaro> digito isso no terminal?
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, sim
<alvaro> um momento
<alvaro> como eu instalei na marra o flash plugin talvez fique diferente
<alvaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7636360/
<alvaro> consegui instalar o flash plugin pelo site da adobe direto
<alvaro> deu uma mão de obra daquelas
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM conseguiu  visualizar?
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, não tenho mexido com isso
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, seu arquivo installer então provavelmente está diferente
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, a URL dele não está quebrada
<alvaro> na verdade não
<alvaro> pois instalei de outra forma
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, dá na mesma
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, da metade pra frente o processo é o mesmo
<alvaro> esse aí é o que dá a mensagem de erro
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, minha suspeita já foi a de outra pessoa:
<AlexandreMBM> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/820383/comments/7
<ubotu-br> Launchpad bug 820383 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "package-data-downloader fails if apt is configured to use an http proxy that only supports package downloading" (affected: 20, heat: 54) [Medium,Triaged]
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, e parece que procede
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, o pacote da distribuição trás uma URL quebrada
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, era o que eu queria atestar olhando seu arquivo
<alvaro> consegui instalar só pelo site da Adobe
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, mas a URL de seu arquivo está OK
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, você conseguiria instalar pelo caminho do comentarista do comentário 7
<alvaro> olha a 5 linha
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, o link acima
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, o que tem a linha 5?
<alvaro> a linha 7  é a instalação manual que eu fiz do site da adobe
<alvaro> a linha 4 era onde deveria atualizar automaticamente
<alvaro> mas não funciona
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, esqueça isso
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, faça o que está no comentário 7 (do bug 820383) e provavelmente funcionará. Se você quiser mexer.
<ubotu-br> bug 820383 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "package-data-downloader fails if apt is configured to use an http proxy that only supports package downloading" (affected: 20, heat: 54) [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820383
<alvaro> por enquanto estou com o flashplugin (até a proxima atualização)
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, muito obrigado. E-mail para meu irmão:
<AlexandreMBM> Se você se deparar este erro [1], tente esta dica [2].
<alvaro> AlexandreMBM, foi isso que eu fiz, mas é bem chato
<AlexandreMBM> 1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/140558/12-04-lts-flashplugin-installer-problem
<AlexandreMBM> 2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/820383/comments/7
<ubotu-br> Launchpad bug 820383 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "package-data-downloader fails if apt is configured to use an http proxy that only supports package downloading" (affected: 20, heat: 54) [Medium,Triaged]
<alvaro> é uma vergonha esse buguinho
<AlexandreMBM> * Se você se deparar com este erro [1], tente esta dica [2].
<AlexandreMBM> alvaro, sim, ele vai ter o que falar, mais uma vez
<alvaro> espero que consertem isso logo
<karnaldo> Gostaria que me tirassem uma duvida
<karnaldo> Instalei o Ubuntu 14 32 bits no notebook da minha filha, agora quero instalar no meu desktop que tem windows 8.1 64 bits, preciso fazer alguma config especial pra rodar com os dois sistemas ou é só instalar?
<astroo-> diz que hardware tens
<astroo-> e da sempre uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<karnaldo> 1 minuto
<karnaldo> intel core i7 com 8gn de ram
<karnaldo> clock de 3,4 ghz
<astroo-> em principio nada de especial mas usa a versao 64
<astroo-> nao uso linux so para saberes
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar para ver se da bem
<karnaldo> sim, pretendo instalar a versão 64 bits! Obrigado!
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rominho_panda> Bom dia.
<rominho_panda> Qual procedimento de gravação dvd+r dl de uma imagem iso > 6GB?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<beatgroovefm> bom dia não estou conseguindo criar uma partição linux swap oque devo fazer?
<beatgroovefm> bom dia não estou conseguindo criar uma partição linux swap oque devo fazer?
<arturcorleone> como faço pra instalar o ubuntu no meu pc formatando tudo e instalando somente o ubuntu?
<hggdh> arturcorleone: carregue o Ubuntu via um pen-drive ou DVD; durante o processo de instalação terás a opção de escolher como instalar
<arturcorleone> obrigado.
<BE> qual eu uso
<BE> 32 ou 64?
<BE> tenho um windows xp 32 bits
<BE> com 2gb de ram
<BE> alguem me ajuda!/
<hggdh> BE: 32 bits
<BE> obrigado!
<Megabyte> E aí, pessoal?
<Megabyte> Tudo bem?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Megabyte> mirqui, e aí? Vocês estão gostando do Ubuntu 14.04?
<mirqui> sim , atualisei ontem , é igual ao 12.04
<mirqui> deu um problema de driver
<Megabyte> mirqui, qual driver?
<mirqui> o que identifica o wifi
<Megabyte> mirqui, você tem um netbook?
<Megabyte> (ou notebook)
<mirqui> note
<mirqui> mas nem esquenta , fiz o update
<jhonnes> senhores alguem pode me ajudar???
<jhonnes> qual pfograma devo ter para poder baixar jogos para ps2, psp e etc ?
<jhonnes> e para ver filmes também
<jhonnes> ?
<jhonnes> ???
<mirqui> qual os vc tem ?
<alvaro__> outro eu ????
<alvaro__> rsrsrs
<mirqui> te clonaram ?
<alvaro__> não é um xará
<mirqui> normal ahaha :)
<alvaro__> mirqui que linux voce usa?
<mirqui> ubuntu
<mirqui> teu um crash ontem , ai fiz update
<jhonnes> senhores quero baixar games para psp que program posso ter tipo winrar que possa ter para pode baixar e passar pro psp?
<jhonnes> ????
<jhonnes> ou entao posso baixar utorrent
<jhonnes> sem problemas
<mirqui> ahaha qual os vc tem ?
<jhonnes> ????
<jhonnes> só o gerenciador
<mirqui> tenta o uget se tiver linux
<jhonnes> de do ubuntu mas nao consigo abrir
<jhonnes> ta
<jhonnes> como escolher
<jhonnes> o doawload
<jhonnes> quando baixar
<jhonnes> ?
<jhonnes> só aparece o gerenciador
<jhonnes> ???
<alvaro__> mirqui seu flash plugin está funcionando?
<jhonnes> ta
<jhonnes> desculpa pensei q fosse comigo
<alvaro__> ok
<alvaro__> rsrsrsrs
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Paulo> Boa noite
<Paulo> preciso de uma ajuda para recuperar dados de um HD de note q não está ligando
<alvaro__> pluga em outro pc, ele vai funcionar como se fosse um pendrive
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro :)
<Paulo> baixei o arquivo no pen em outro pc, conectei ao note... q não tá ligando.... aliás... liga... mas dá erro no HD então nem liga o win. mas dá p entrar nas configs de bios
<mirqui> não está detectando o hd ?
<Paulo> O erro q dá é short DST failed
<mirqui> disso não entendo , mas pode não detectar a bios , ai ela está rateando , ou falha de pilha
<mirqui> reza para ser falha de pilha
<mirqui> haa , falha no hd é failure , failed acho que tem chance de não ser muita coisa
<mirqui> meu pc antigo deu um erro parecido , mas era hd
<mirqui> tinha um negócio de primary disk
<mirqui> agoranão lembro direito
<Paulo> achei um video , vou tentar
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<andre__> boa noite galera sou novo no ubuntu
<Guest77912> gostaria de saber se tem como instalar a web para falar no chat do facebook
<Guest77912> se tiver alguém pode me dar um help faz uma semana que estou usando e estou curtindo outro mundo em hein galera tudo funciona de boa
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> duvido que alguem saiba
<mirqui> o browser já tem como entrar no face , não te entendi
<mirqui> se vc quer falar di irc para o face acho que não da , o face é proprietário
<Guest77912> nao tipo eu ja entrei no face
<Guest77912> dai estou num chat com alguém
<Guest77912> e quero usar a wrb cam no chat
<Guest77912> como quefaz
<Guest77912> e isso
<mirqui> que é wrb ?
<mirqui> ou é irc ou é face
<mirqui> convida a pessoa para conversar no irc que faz o mesmo jeito
#ubuntu-br 2014-06-14
<AlexandreMBM> Boa noite a todos! Estou procurando vídeos que mostrem com facilidade o que é Ubuntu Phone e o que é Ubuntu para Android.
<AlexandreMBM> Também serve algum artigo que esteja claro em comparações com outros sistemas (Ubuntu padrão, Windows 8, Android, iOS).
<alvaro__> talvez encontre no Google
<nokillchiken> ola ubuntu 14.04, digitei startx, agora não consigo logar
<nokillchiken> alguém pode me ajudar?
<alvaro> tente isso quem sabe resolve seu problema
<alvaro> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Upstart
<arthursp> boa noite, não estou conseguindo dar o boot no meu pc!
<arthursp> seleciono dar boot pelo cd, ele carrega uma parte de ubuntu e diz que eu tenho que liberar mais memoria
<arthursp> como faço?
<arthursp> tenho uma placa e processador atom 1.8
<astroo-> ola
<arthursp> oi
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<xGrind> arthursp, tem qts de memoria?
<arthursp> 4gb de ram
<arthursp> e hd de 320
<arthursp> achei estranho, pois instalei o win 7 de boa
<xGrind> arthursp, maquina parecida com a minha, mas aqui o hd é de 500gb
<xGrind> o ubuntu nao vai rodar na sua maquina, por causa do unity q usa efeitos e é pesado. oq vai rodar é o xubuntu
<arthursp> a minha é só pra fazer uns trabalhos de faculdade, to juntando dinheiro pra comprar uma melhor
<xGrind> aqui tb é intel atom d525, 4gb de ram, e o windows 7 home basic roda tranquilo, mas o ubuntu nao.
<arthursp> somente o xubuntu?
<arthursp> algum outro linux?
<xGrind> lubuntu tb. e mint com mate tb vai rodar de boa, pq tb é leve
<xGrind> www.xubuntu.org
<xGrind> é que mesmo tendo 4GB de ram, o processador é fraco. atom e'pra tablets
<arthursp> o gnome rodariaa?
<xGrind> gnome 3 tb é pesado. o mate é fork do gnome 2, por isso roda de boa tb
<arthursp> ok, obrigado, vou tentar algum desses.
<arthursp> abraço, boa noite
<xGrind> se eu fosse voce, baixaria o mint com mate, pq é um ubuntu mais facil. ou usa o xubuntu mesmo
<xGrind> arthursp, boa noite . qq coisa, volta ai =]
<arthursp> ok, baxarei
<arthursp> baixarei
<joao> quando eu instalo o umbutu no meu notbook
<joao> ele já vem com os drives instalados??
<xGrind> povo sem paciencia
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<jadergabriel> :)
<jadergabriel> alguem sabe usar o docker.io?
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> mas ja e "tarde" na hora
<astroo-> ciao
<Dausacker> Bom dia, pessaol!
<Dausacker> Este é meu primeiro contato na rede.
<Dausacker> Alguém aí?
<Jaime> como baixo o ubuntu server???? sou iniciante neste sistema operacional e gostaria de montar um firewall de rede
<Julinux> Bom dia Povo de SC
<Julinux> Como faço para me tornar um membro da comunidade Ubuntu-Br-Sc?
<Ernandes> bah
<Julinux> bah
<andrePL> Óla pessoal.
<andrePL> Eu atualizei meu ubuntu do 12.04 para o 14.04.
<andrePL> Depois da atualização o gnome-session-fallback que já estava instava instalado ficou com um espaçamento muito grande entre os icones.
<andrePL> Queria saber se isso é normal ou algum bug.
<andrePL> Já tentei remover e instalar novamente, mas ele está pegando as configurações da ultima instalação.
<andrePL> Mesmo eu desinstalando com o apt-get purge
<k0n3k0> Boa tarde, estou com um problema pra fazer login no ubuntu 14.04
<k0n3k0> depois de digitar a senha ele fica carregando ifinitamente :(
<k0n3k0> alguém ai sabe como resolver isto?
<alvaro> k0n3k0 boa tarde
<k0n3k0> opa... boa tarde :3
<alvaro> olhe pvt
<k0n3k0> tem como voce me explicar melhor? sou novo do linux, acabei de formatar o meu pc e instalar o ubuntu
<k0n3k0> se de nada kkkk :'(
<k0n3k0> iorar pelo usuário de convidado
<alvaro> olhe outra janela de dialogo, com o meu nick name
<alvaro> viu agora
<alvaro> ???
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
<Josue_Rezende> ola
<Fulano> Josue_Rezende, beleza?
<Josue_Rezende> alguém ai usa drivers proprietário da adm
<Josue_Rezende> blz Fulano
<Carlos> Gosteria de Ajuda
<Cadu_> Estou precisando de ajuda na hora de instalar o ubuntu :c
<Cadu_> ele da  tipo um bug visual
<Cadu_> Obs: minha placa de video é uma AMD Radeon Hd 6450
<rafinha> hello
<Malbec> Pessoal alguém pode me dar uma ajuda aqui ?
<Malbec> Alguém ai pode me dar uma ajuda ?
<Josue_Rezende> ola
<carlos_felix> Ola pessoal! Sou novo com Ubuntu e ao instalar uma impressora Lexmark S308 WIFI ela parace instalada porem com um erro. cups-insecure-filter. Com certeza alguem ja resolveu esse erro. Quem pode me ajudar
<carlos_felix> ?
<cyanoroma> Boa tarde a todos!
<carlos_felix> boa tarde
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> ;)
<carlos_felix> vc pode me ajudar?
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Se eu puder, ficarei feliz.
<carlos_felix> ao instalar uma impressora Lexmark S308 WIFI ela parace instalada porem com um erro. cups-insecure-filter.
<carlos_felix> tem isso tambem:File "/usr/local/lexmark/v3/bin/printfilter" has insecure permissions (0100775/uid=0/gid=0).
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Qual é o seu sistema?
<carlos_felix> ubuntu 14.04
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Está atualizado?
<carlos_felix> sim
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Instalaste os "drivers adicionais"?
<carlos_felix> como?
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> No lançador do Unity escreva: "Driver Adicionais".
<carlos_felix> programas e atualizacoes
<carlos_felix> achei
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Ele varrerá o sistema à procura de hardware proprietário e tentará fazer a instalação, talvez encontre sua impressora.
<carlos_felix> mensagem: sem drives adicionais disponiveis
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Você consegue usar a impressora?
<carlos_felix> a impressora de rede
<carlos_felix>  tenho q colocar o cabo ubs, cetro?
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Sim.
<carlos_felix> blz
<carlos_felix> pesquisando...
<carlos_felix> porem, na instalacao nos drives, onde podemos escolher a impressora pelo fabricante e modelo ela aparece.
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Deve-se estar tudo conectado e ligado para que o Ubuntu possa reconhecer...
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> A Lexmark neste sentido é a que menos dá suporte ao Linux em geral, infelizmente.
<carlos_felix> infelizmente...
<carlos_felix> no site deles nao tem drive para ubuntu
<carlos_felix> tem fedora, opensuse
<alvaro> a melhor sem duvida é HP
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Eu vi, mas nem tudo está perdido....
<carlos_felix> q bom
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Estou vendo que muitas pessoas tiveram problemas semelhantes aos seus na internet.
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Já conectou, ligou e usou o "Drivers Adicionais"?
<carlos_felix> eu tentei algumas coisas, mas sem exito
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Que coisas?
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> O sistema reconhece a impressora pelo menos?
<carlos_felix> altera permissoes de algumas pasta
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Primeiro devemos instalar os drivers, depois vemos isso...
<carlos_felix> na  instalacao via rede
<carlos_felix> coloco o ip ela e encontrada
<carlos_felix> achada
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Quero saber se, ao plugar o usb, o sistema reconhece(offline), esquece por enquanto a "rede"(online).
<carlos_felix> na instalacao consigo achar na lista que tem na instalacao
<cyanoroma> cyanoroma-> Configurar a rede é o último passo na instalação de uma impressora dessas.
<carlos_felix> diz ai o o passo a passo
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Como assim? :/
<carlos_felix> excluo a q existe?
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Eu não sei, não estou vendo seu monitor, você que deve me dizer o que estás vendo para que eu possa lhe ajudar...
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Eu não sei as configurações que já fizeste antes de pedir a minha ajuda, enfim, são muitas variáveis...
<carlos_felix> em impresssoras, ela esta la com uma exclamacao vermelha
<carlos_felix> o q vc precisa?
<cyanoroma> cyanoroma-> Responda as perguntas, ok?
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Quero saber se, ao plugar o usb, o sistema reconhece(offline), esquece por enquanto a "rede"(online).
<carlos_felix> como vou saber se o sistema reconheceu, descupa ai.
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Sem problemas, é fácil, tenta imprimir alguma coisa no Writer, se imprimir, é porque reconheceu.
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Por favor, não se esqueça de ligar a impressora e plugar o usb.
<carlos_felix> mensagem do write: Não foi possível iniciar a impressora.
<carlos_felix> Verifique as configurações de sua impressora.
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Tudo bem, seguinte, sabes me enviar um print?
<carlos_felix> de tela?
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Sim.
<alvaro> imagebin
<carlos_felix> por esse chat nao
<carlos_felix> vc quer o print de onde?
<alvaro> a tela do pc, com seu problema
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Não vá ao Imagebin, por hora parece que está comprometido com malware.
<cyanoroma> *comprometido por malware.
<alvaro> mas existe outros sites semelhantes
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> https://imgur.com/
<alvaro> rsrsrsr
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Seguinte, vá no lançador de Unity e digite: "impressora"
<carlos_felix> ok
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Não entendi o motivo dos risos... mas enfim.
<alvaro> ainda bem já pensou rsrsrsrsrs
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Depois, tire um print da tela e envie para esse site: https://imgur.com/
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Depois me passe o link para que eu veja também.
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Entendeu o esquema?
<alvaro> cyanoroma, poderia me ajudar com um probleminha?
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Se for algo muito pequeno sim, se for algo mais demorado não, pois minha prioridade é o carlos_felix pois pediu ajuda primeiro.
<alvaro> como faço para instalar o flash plugin ?  Está dando conflito com Python do Ubuntu 14.04
<alvaro> tudo  bem aguardo
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Você já instalou o ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<alvaro> sim
<alvaro> mas toda nova atualização do flash plugin está dando esse conflito
<alvaro> agora não instala mais
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Bem, neste pacote já vem o flash, logo.... não entendo o motivo do conflito.
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Até porque uma coisa (Flash) não tem NADA a ver com a outra (Python).
<alvaro> consegui instalar pelo site da Adobe, mas pelos repositorios do ubuntu é impossivel
<alvaro> mas é a mensagem que aparece durante o download do flash
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Você habilitou os repositórios dos parceiros da Canonical?
<alvaro> sim
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Tá vivo?
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Estou esperando o print...
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Qual é o erro?
<carlos_felix> ta a caminho
<alvaro> é isso http://askubuntu.com/questions/452489/flash-player-not-working-in-14-04-lts
<alvaro> só que no meu caso não funciona em nenhum navegador
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Você viu nos "Plugins" do seu navegador se o Flash é reconhecido ou está habilitado?
<elizabete> boa tarde estou com problemas cara com a minha senha
<alvaro> e o ubuntu fica mostrando a mensagem direto que o flaash não está instalado
<alvaro> verifiquei não está
<carlos_felix> ja abri o site
<carlos_felix> ja selecionei o aquivo
<alvaro> em nenhum navegador
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Tudo bem, vamos lá!
<elizabete> é a primeira vez em que trabalho com esse sistema operacional, e estou com muitas dificuldades, será que alguem poderia me ajudar?
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Abra o terminal e digite: sudo apt-get update
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Quando acabar, tire um print das últimas linhas e me envie por esse site: https://imgur.com/
<cyanoroma> elizabete-> Estou ajudando o alvaro, se puderes esperar...
<carlos_felix> cyanoroma.
<alvaro> calma gente
<cyanoroma> elizabete-> Podes tentar neste canal também #software-livre.
<cyanoroma> elizabete-> Quem sabe lá tem mais pessoas disponíveis...
<cyanoroma> elizabete-> Mas posta sua dúvida, se for muito pequena, posso tentar lhe ajudar...
<cyanoroma> carlos_felix-> Sim.
<carlos_felix> enviei
<alvaro> http://imgur.com/ecUwYv4
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Seu sistema é 32 ou 64 bits?
<alvaro> 64
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Ótimo, agora digite: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<alvaro> vai demorar um pouco
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Está baixando?
<alvaro> por enquanto sim,
<alvaro> o problema aparece no final
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Ótimo, esse é o plugin oficial da Adobe para Linux na sua versão mais recente.
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Se tudo der certo, ao final da instalação já poderás usá-lo.
<alvaro> deu certo no mozilla, mas e no Chromium?
<alvaro> qual é o flash dele?
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Deveria dar certo nele também... você o reiniciou?
<alvaro> vou fazer isso agora
<Fulano> o chromium não usa um flash próprio?
<Fulano> pepper não sei o que
<cyanoroma> Fulano-> O Chrome usa, o Chromium não.
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<alvaro> voltei
<alvaro> cyanoroma ?
<alvaro> No chromium não está instalado o flash não
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Sim?
<alvaro> qual o falsh que o chromium usa ?
<alvaro> * flash
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> http://itsfoss.com/fix-flash-player-issue-chromium-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/pepper-flash-player-installer-for.html
<alvaro> pelo repositorio tá dando erro para atualizar ele
<cyanoroma> alvaro-> Verifique com cuidado cada um dos links.
<alvaro> certo
<mvphard> Boa boite, alguem esta tendo essas mensagens de erro: snd_hda_codec && snd_hda_controller: module has bad taint
<mvphard> ?
<astroo-> ola
<xGrind> mvphard, mensagem de erro qndo?
<mvphard> no boot
<mvphard> ja tentei reinstalar o alsa, reconfigurar ele e nada, o erro persiste xGrind
<xGrind> mvphard, ubuntu 14.04 ?
<mvphard> sim
<xGrind> muita gente reclamando dessa versão :/
<xGrind> pior q ja faz 2 meses q foi lançada. ja era pra estar mais estavel. vou ver se acho alguma coisa no forum sobre isso
<mvphard> Eu estou achando boa, esse erro presiste, mas o sound input e output estao normais
<xGrind> mvphard, ja viu isso? http://askubuntu.com/questions/464002/messages-while-booting-14-04
<mvphard> ja, ja fiz esse procedimento e nada
<xGrind> ue, ja tao usando systemd?
<alvaro> até que enfim consegui acabar com os bus do flash plugin, aleluia
<alvaro> *bugs
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> alvaro, saiu atualização ontem aqui do flash. saiu pro ubuntu tb?
<alvaro> não xGrind, foi na raça mesmo
<xGrind> mvphard, só aparece  a msg, mas funciona normal?
<alvaro> o Ubuntu tá todo "bixado" mesmo
<alvaro> mas agora resolveu, levei mais de 2 semanas lutando com isso
<mvphard> sim xGrind, aparece mas funciona normalmente
<xGrind> então de boa
<mvphard> so que meu notebook eh surround, e o som fica muito baixo
<alvaro> pois o meu aparecia uma mensagem falando de conflito com Python, nunca tinha visto isso
<xGrind> alvaro, a versão do flash aki: 11.2.202.378
<alvaro> uma coisa não tem nada a ver com a outra
<alvaro> essa mesma
<alvaro> só que o ubuntu não permitia a instalação
<xGrind> mvphard, da uma mexida no pavucontrol. mudaram ele. ve se tem como aumentar o som por la
<xGrind> alvaro, ainda bem que nao uso mais ubuntu. muitos bugs ;x
<alvaro> o pior que bug vem aparecendo desde a versão 12.04 e até agora não corrijiram
<mvphard> coloquei o Built-in audio analog stereo duplex
<mvphard> parece q melhorou
<xGrind> esse que é o problema no ubuntu. mudam o visual, mas vão jogando os bugs pras outras versões, e remendam com ppa. ai bug outra coisa
<alvaro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/140558/12-04-lts-flashplugin-installer-problem
<alvaro> agora na versão 14.04
<alvaro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/452489/flash-player-not-working-in-14-04-lts
<xGrind> mesmo bug? kk
<alvaro> é foda viu
<KurtKraut> xGrind, alvaro, qual o problema com o pacote pepperflashplugin-nonfree?
<xGrind> KurtKraut, nem sei, nao uso ;x
<mvphard> vou reiniciar o sistema, 1 sec
<xGrind> uso só firefox, e flash mesmo
<xGrind> isso aí quem usa é o chromium, não é?
<KurtKraut> yeap
<xGrind> KurtKraut, o alvaro que está com problemas
<KurtKraut> alvaro, qual o problema com o pacote pepperflashplugin-nonfree?
<alvaro> ele parava no meio da instalação e pronto
<alvaro> agora finalmente consegui instalar
<alvaro> está acusando erro de rede do repositorio
<alvaro> mas o erros que estavam acontecendo era no flash plugin e no pepperflashplugin-nonfree simultaneamente, com isso os navegadores não funcionavam direito
<alvaro> por agora está tudo bem
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Então o problema era a configuração do seu sistema ou a sua conexão com a internet. Não bug :D
<alvaro> como pode ser, se aparecia uma mensagem de conflito com Python? sendo que uma coisa não tem nada a ver com a outra
<alvaro> as arquiteturas são diferentes
<alvaro> ou não são?
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Depende da mensagem.
<alvaro> então?
<xGrind> KurtKraut, mas se foi reportado como bug, e por mais de 1 pessoa, não deve ser a configuração do sistema do alvaro. já que são maquinas diferentes.
<alvaro> se fosse configuração, como agora deu certo sendo que não fiz nenhuma alteração no sistema?
<KurtKraut> xGrind, Depende da mensagem. Nada impede que no mundo inteiro duas pessoas tenham cometido o mesmo erro,
<alvaro> será que o Ubuntu é autônomo?
<alvaro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/140558/12-04-lts-flashplugin-installer-problem
<alvaro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/452489/flash-player-not-working-in-14-04-lts
<KurtKraut> alvaro, IOError: [Errno socket error] [Errno 113] No route to host
<alvaro> o importante para mim é que as coisas voltaram ao normal, não sei até quando
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Como eu suspeitava, problemas de conectividade. O auto-instalador estava tentando fazer o download do plugin do Flash a partir do site da Adobe e não conseguiu. Apenas te exibiu isso com uma mensagem feia.
<alvaro> a mesnagem não era essa
<alvaro> conflito com Python?
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Nops.
<Arnaldo_> olá, estou com um problema no dual boot: Kernel panic - not syncing:- No init found. Try passing init=option to kernel
<Arnaldo_> alguém pode me ajudaR?
<KurtKraut> alvaro, A mensagem é essa sim. Pode revisar que você vai achar a mensagem que eu colei em meio as outras
<alvaro> KurtKraut, com todo respeito, não era essa mensagem que aparecia no meu caso, ok
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Foi a mensagem que você me mostrou na URL que você me passou
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Veja a seta vermelha: http://awesomescreenshot.com/0a92zbm23d
<alvaro> veja mais embaixo (Python)
<alvaro> o que isso tem haver uma coisa com a outra (Python e Flash)?
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Esse pacote tem um instalador do Flash. Ele faz o download do arquivo .tar.gz do site da Adobe, descompacta no arquivo .so e copia ele para os locais corretos dentro do sistema para que o Chromium o reconheça.
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, Esse instalador foi feito em Python.
<KurtKraut> ooops
<KurtKraut> alvaro,  Esse instalador foi feito em Python. Tem nada de 'conflito com o Python' nessa história.
<alvaro> veja nas linhas que aparece na imagem
<AlexandreMBM> KurtKraut, e o que tem?
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Essas mensagens, essas linhas é uma forma não bonita porém muito detalhada (quase cirurgicamente) de dizer quais foram as linhas do código fonte do software em Python que falharam devido a falha do download.
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, te citei por engano, sorry.
<alvaro> tudo bem respeito, sua opinião
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Não é uma opinião subjetiva, é uma análise concreta.
<alvaro> trabalhas na Canonical?
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Não. Apenas uso o Ubuntu desde a primeira versão, uso profissionalmente em larga escala em servidores e desktops e sei que antes de sair bradando que achou um bug é mais provável que tenha outra coisa errada como é no caso em questão.
<KurtKraut> alvaro, E eu não sei como você lida com isso mas as pessoas em geral não apenas têm uma opinião que seja do interesse do empregador delas.
<alvaro> voce viu o meu pc?
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Veja as setas vermelhas http://awesomescreenshot.com/0dc2zbmf55
<alvaro> já disse que respeito sua opinião
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Na linha 814 do arquivo httplib.py a função _send_output falhou. Na linha 757 a função connect falhou, na linha 571 a função create_connection falhou, na linha 207 a função open falhou, na linha 344 a função open_http falhou, na linha 814 a função _send_output falhou.
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Todas estas falhas são por um único motivo que também destaquei no screenshot anterior: IOError: [Errno socket error] [Errno 113] No route to host
<alvaro> certo
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Ou seja, no momento em que você executou o comando não havia rota de conexão entre seu computador e o destino da Adobe de onde o download tentou ser feito.
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Tem nada de 'conflito de Python'. Não é um conflito entre o que você tentou instalar e o Python já existente no sistema.
<alvaro> mas eu tentei pelos repositorios, meu caro
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Sim, e? O que isso tem a ver?
<alvaro> eu não fiz o download direto da Adobe
<alvaro> isso quer dizer o que ??????
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Então vou te dar uma informação que você não tem: o plugin do Flash só pode ser baixado de um único local. Dos servidores da Adobe.
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Isso está na licença do Adobe Flash Plugin.
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Ninguém pode fazer mirror e prover esse software a terceiros.
<alvaro> mas a um "intermediario" entre eu e o site da Adobe, não?
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Então o que o pacote que você instalou dos repositórios tem? Tem um software feito em Python que vai até os servidores da Adobe, baixa o arquivo .tar.gz, pega o arquivo .so contido nele e instala para você
<alvaro> então
<KurtKraut> alvaro, E esse software em Python no momento em que foi chamado não conseguiu comunicação via internet com os servidores da Adobe. Nada de bug, nada de conflito, nada de 'ubuntu bugado'
<alvaro> Novamente te digo, respeito sua opinião
<alvaro> ok ?
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Respeita minha opinião mas quer continuar sendo idiota, é isso que está querendo dizer? :P
<mvphard_> gente, o chrome no ubuntu 14.04 de vcs ta bloqueando os acentos tbm? aki qdo eu reinstalo o chrome ele fica normal, mas um tempo depois ele volta a bloquear.
<alvaro> está de cabeça quente, relaxe
<KurtKraut> mvphard_, só no Chrome? Outros softwares não ficam exatamente com o mesmo problema?
<mvphard_> KurtKraut, nao, ate o firefox e writer estao normais, apenas o chrome mesmo
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Não estou de cabeça quente e nem elevando o tom de voz se estivéssemos conversando por áudio. Estou apenas discordando de você, embora você suspeitasse, por exemplo, que só eu trabalhando para Canonical poderia discordar de você, o que não é bem assim.
<KurtKraut> mvphard_, Bastante esquisito. Sugiro ver nos fórums se alguém tem sintoma similar e caso não ache, crie seu posts.
<mvphard_> KurtKraut, eu vi que eh a nova versao do chromium, mas nao sao todos que sao afetados, entende?
<KurtKraut> mvphard_, yeap, entendo. Mas sintomas muito atípicos o fórum consegue ser uma fonte mais rica de ajuda.
<mvphard_> :D
<Arnaldo_> estou com um problema no dual boot: Kernel panic - not syncing:- No init found. Try passing init=option to kernel, alguém me ajuda?
<Arnaldo_> Q descepção, o ubuntu não consegue nem dar um simples boot e as informações de ajuda para o meu problema são escassas ! Cansei de procurar uma resposta: http://www.techtudo.com.br/dicas-e-tutoriais/noticia/2011/07/como-remover-o-ubuntu.html
<cyanoroma> Que decepção, ter um usuário tão ignorante e facilmente levado a desistência por um "simples" - segundo o mesmo – problema. Microsoft agradece, vá em paz.
<mvphard> kurtkraut, consegui resolver o problema do chrome, instalei uma versão mais estável que não foi lançada na software center ainda ;D
<xGrind> mvphard, qual versao?
<mvphard> Version 34.0.1847.137
<mvphard> antes eu estava na Version 34.0.1847.116
#ubuntu-br 2014-06-15
<xGrind> mvphard_, chrome mesmo ou chromium?
<mvphard_> xGrind, agora é o chrome
<mvphard_> antes era o chromium
<mvphard_> mudou até o ícone
<xGrind> pensei que já estivesse na versão 35
<mvphard_> eu acho que está
<xGrind> mvphard_, no mageia, a última versao do chromium é essa ai tb: 34.0.1847.137
<mvphard_> xGrind, notei isso também, mas vou manter o chrome pq vou dar esse notebook pra minha mãe, e quero deixar a versão mais estável de todos os programas pra ela nao ficar me enxendo o tempo todo haha
<xGrind> kk. ta certo
<mvphard_> o tal do linux é paia, quanto mais eu pesquiso menos eu sei hahahaha muita informação gente
<mvphard_> hahahaa[
<xGrind> mvphard_, acho mais facil encontrar informações sobre linux, do que windows :D
<xGrind> sobre oq vc está procurando
<mvphard_> xGrind é que eu sou novo no linux, dai eu sempre to procurando algo pra comprrender mais esse sistema
<mvphard_> e, com certeza, a quantidade de informação sobre as distro's linux é imensa
<xGrind> hmmm. Ubuntu é ainda mais facil encontrar informações. tem muitos blogs que postam noticiais, tutoriais sobre ubuntu
<mvphard_> hehe eu sei
<mvphard_> eu escolhi o ubuntu por ser o mais facil para "adentrar" no mundo linux
<mvphard_> agora to procurando uma distro que eu me adapte melhor hehe
<mvphard_> gostei da review do mageia por enquanto haha[
<xGrind> tem o mint tb, que dizem ser um ubuntu mais facil. eu nunca usei
<xGrind> cara, eu uso mageia. gosto por ser mais leve, mais estavel e mais rapido. mas não é tão facil igual ubuntu ;x
<xGrind> e não tem tantos pacotes disponibilizados pra ele. se for usuario novo, fica meio complicado kk
<mvphard_> aham, o sistema apt que o ubuntu usa facilita muito a minha vida hehe
<mvphard_> entao, por isso que estou pesquisando haha
<mvphard_> nem sei se o mageia vai ser compativel com meu notebook =D
<xGrind> então, o mageia nao tem apt, mas tem urpmi. agora que aprendi a usar, e tem uns comandos que facilitam bastante. eu gostava do ubuntu 9.10 qndo ainda era com gnome 2
<mvphard_> massa
<mvphard_> a minha unica reclamação do ubuntu até agora é a demora do boot
<mvphard_> demora quase 1 minuto
<mvphard_> e antes no w8 demorava muito menos
<Torri_> exit
<jean> oi
<astroo-> ola
<psjr> Salve
<astroo-> psjr  ola
<psjr> Trabalhando agora?
<astroo-> eu?
<psjr> Isso
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<fred-sunderland> olá
<fred-sunderland> oi
<jxajro> Alô...saudações a todos!!!
<jxajro> por favor..só uma dúvida...o ícone de gerenciamento de internet na barra de tarefas apareceu duplicado. Pesquisei no google e parece um probleminha muito comum. Alguém sabe como resolver?
<alvaro> jxajro poderia mandar um print do que está ocorrendo?
<alvaro> quem sabe vendo as imagens, alguem pode te ajudar
<jxajro__> alguém entende porque isto acontece? http://imgur.com/MUtcp7s
<Diana> Bom dia
<BrunoPT> Bom dia
<Diiaannaa> bom dia! Alguém aí poderia me ajudar?
<Diiaannaa> oi Bruno
<BrunoPT> faça logo a pergunta...
<Diiaannaa> como faço pra instalar o Ubuntu a partir de um pendrive em um netbook?
<BrunoPT> esta correr windows actualmente?
<Diiaannaa> algum tutorial específico online?
<Diiaannaa> im... window 7
<BrunoPT> faça download do UNetBootin
<BrunoPT> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Diiaannaa> baixo o 14.04 iso separadamente?
<BrunoPT> é como preferir, o Unetbootin pode fazer isso por si, mas eu recomendo que faça download separadamente
<BrunoPT> depois so precisa de escolher a opção diskimage e seleccionar o ISO
<Diiaannaa> Ok!!! Obrigada, Bruno!
<BrunoPT> de nada
<Diiaannaa> Sou uma entusiasta pela ideia, mas ainda novata
<Diiaannaa> abraços
<Famenezes> tenho um note com win 8.1, como instalo o ubuntu em um hd externo?
<Ernandes> bah the
<Ernandes> rs
<fred-sunderland_> olá
<edu> oi
<edu> Gostaria de baixar o idioma portugues brasileiro para o meu sistema ubuntu. Como faço?
<Daekdroom> edu, há um aplicativo no ubuntu chamado "suporte a idiomas" que você pode acessar buscando pelo nome no Dash ou pelo painel de configurações do sistema.
<edu> mas posso baixar por outro lugar para posterior instalação no meu pc?
<jhonnes> alguem pode me dizer como baixar utorrent no ubuntu 14.04?
<jhonnes> ???
<jhonnes> utorrent no ubuntu como baixar?
<bruno> ola
<bruno> algum brasileiro poderia me ajudar?
<Guest57859> estou em duvida se baixo o ubuntu 32 ou 64
<Guest57859> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Ernandes> aff
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<rogerio> boa tarde pessoal, estou com um problema na lixeira aqui no xubuntu 14.04 tem um arquivo que não desaparece depois que esvazio a lixeira
<rogerio> alguem sabe como resolver este problema
<mirqui> usa o bleachbit
<KurtKraut> rogerio, A Lixeira deve ser uma pasta oculta dentro da sua home. Eu não sei exatamente o nome dela, dê uma procurada e pelo terminal verifique se o arquivo está lá mesmo.
<KurtKraut> rogerio, É importante diferenciar se o arquivo não é limpo da lixeira ou o aplicativo da Lixeira continua exibindo um arquivo que não está lá
<rogerio> KurtKraut era uma pasta de um pendrive eu exclui ela e ela foi para a lixeira ai quando eu esvazio a lixeira o sistema avisa que a pasta não pode ser excluída
<KurtKraut> rogerio, Hmmm... o que faz sentido.
<KurtKraut> rogerio, Não lembro como funciona Lixeira pois não a uso. Sou macaco velho, mando remover direto arquivos. Mas provavelmente na Lixeira consta essa entrada e no pendrive deve ainda constar o arquivo/pasta que você mandou para Lixeira só que renomeado.
<rogerio> naturalmente quando eu tiro o pendrive ela desaparece!
<KurtKraut> rogerio, E você já tentou mandar remover forçadamente na presença do pendrive?
<rogerio> como assim?
<KurtKraut> rogerio, Espeta o pendrive de novo, vai na Lixeira e manda limpar o arquivo/pasta resistente.
<Josue_Rezende> ola pessoal
<rogerio> KurtKraut olha o erro Não foi possível excluir o arquivo "Jaguar Mod"., Failed to delete the item from the trash., Você quer ignorá-lo?
<KurtKraut> rogerio, Diga que sim, que você quer ignorá-lo.
<Josue_Rezende> meu not não inicia normalmente com o ubuntu preciso entrar na configurações e coloco para continuar inicialização normal
<rogerio> KurtKraut pronto
<Josue_Rezende> alguem pode me audar
<KurtKraut> rogerio, Resolvido então?
<rogerio> KurtKraut o arquivo continua na lixeira, vou formatar o pendrive e colocar os arquivos novamente para ver se resolvo o problema
<rogerio> valeu
<rogerio> pela ajuda
<KurtKraut> rogerio, De nada.
<rogerio> Josue_Rezende, aparece alguma mensagem de erro mais especifica?
<Josue_Rezende> rogerio não aparece nada fica como se estivesse esperando um comando
<Josue_Rezende> mais trava tudo
<rogerio> o meu not só inicia se estiver sem a fonte de energia, quando esta com o ubuntu, não me pergunte por que! nunca pesquisei a respeito!
<rogerio> tente esta dica
<Josue_Rezende> posso tentar pra ver de da certo
<Josue_Rezende> pera ai que ja vou tentar
<Josue_Rezende> rogerio parece que deu certo mais preciso tentar novamente
<rogerio> fico contente por que foi dificil para eu descobrir este segredo aqui, muito teste rsrsrs.
<JulioSaraiva> Pessoal, gostaria de fazer parte oficialmente da comunidade Ubuntu-Br-Sc
<Guest68006> Procuro hacker pago por serviçoes
<Guest68006> Procuro hacker (pago por serviço)
<rogerio> Guest68006 rsrsrsrs
<Guest68006> Procuro hacker pago bem
<Josue_Rezende> ola rogerio
<Josue_Rezende> descobri a falha
<Josue_Rezende> foi a atualização de kernel que não esta reconhecendo minha placa grafica
<Josue_Rezende> e quando eu entro no modo recover e coloco pra iniciar normalmente ele usa o driver nativo
<Josue_Rezende> ai entrei com o preimero kernel de quando instalei o ubuntu e deu certo
<Josue_Rezende> valeu pelo apoio
<vitfarat> estou com um problema
<vitfarat> alguem me ajude?
<Megabyte> Oi, pessoal
<vitfarat> ajuda
<KurtKraut> !alguem
<ubotu-br> Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<vitfarat> preciso instalar o ubuntu em .tgz ou via terminal, como faco?
<Ernandes> rs
<Megabyte> vitfarat, o que houve?
<vitfarat> o wxp esta configurado para nao poder escolher sistema op no boot dei inicio a inst no pendrive mas estava compactado
<vitfarat>  estou sem cd.dvd
<vitfarat> e o pc deu pau. to no tablet
<Megabyte> vitfarat, Windows XP?
<vitfarat> sim
<alvaro> XP o suporte acabou em Abril
<Megabyte> vitfarat, Explica um pouco melhor. Você tentou instalar o Ubuntu junto com o XP?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<xGrind> q versão do kernel o ubuntu 14.04 ta usando?
<vitfarat> comprei um gabinete com a placa mae. a minha tinha queimado, dai estava tudo hackeado, demorei dias p tirar os virus mas o cara fudeu tudo as conf
<vitfarat> a menor
<xGrind> vitfarat, voce esta tentando instalar o ubuntu como? O.o
<Megabyte> xGrind, é isso que eu me pergunto
<alvaro> seria pelo prompt do XP ?
<xGrind> "<vitfarat> preciso instalar o ubuntu em .tgz ou via terminal, como faco?"
<xGrind> Ubuntu tem instalador grafico
<vitfarat> pelo pendrive, havia errado como iniciar o boot de sistema operacional, se tivesse conf certo sem deixar com que habite um opcional nao teria travado o teclado na hora, fora que to com dois hd travado juntos
<jxajro> Alo boa noite a todos.
<Megabyte> vitfarat, dois HD travados juntos?
<vitfarat> baixar e instalar pelo pront do ubuntu mesmo, dai funcionava
<KurtKraut> vitfarat, Tudo que você está falando está muito esquisito.
<Megabyte> vitfarat, Como assim?
<jxajro> por favor....alguém sabe como resolver um ícone de gerenciador de net que apareceu duplicado?
<vitfarat> sim um de trinta e o outro de oitenta
<xGrind> vitfarat, primeiro de tudo. qual a configuração dessa maquina q vc esta tentando instalar o Ubuntu, e qual versão do Ubuntu voce esta tentando instalar?
<vitfarat> entao, so alguem aqui para mexer, e dificil pedir ajuda. to mauz ja aqui
<astroo-> jxajro  ola
<Megabyte> vitfarat, O que houve com seu PC? Ele não dá boot?
<vitfarat> tenho amd, nao lembro o nome da placa mae, mas o pc esta ligado com o ubuntu cancelado a instalacao nao inicia pq iniciei a inst no pendrive zipado
<Megabyte> vitfarat, Isso não tem nada a ver...
<xGrind> entendi nada
<vitfarat> da boot, mas nessa hora nao da para escolher o sist operacional, cai na instalacao do ubuntu e o teclado trava
<vitfarat> ?
<Megabyte> vitfarat, Mas você quer instalar XP ou Ubuntu?
<vitfarat> o ubuntu
<vitfarat> e formatar
<vitfarat> so o ubuntu na maq
<Megabyte> <vitfarat> o wxp esta configurado para nao poder escolher sistema op no boot dei inicio a inst no pendrive mas estava compactado -> Você começou falando isso
<vitfarat> sim
<xGrind> windows não faz isso. voce configurar a setup, pra dar boot pelo pendrive?
<vitfarat> o cara fez uma conf de super usuario do w' eu nao tenho como conf e nem fazer nada pelo pend estou so com o tablet
<xGrind> não existe isso.
<vitfarat> so sei que nao sei mas oq faco, acho que se tivese um cd gravado com o ubuntu resolvia
<vitfarat> agora parece que sou um mentiroso que prega peca, e verdade estou com problema. da para instalar versoes antigas no terminal?
<jxajro> Oi Astroo..desculpa a demora meu amigo....estou aqui em casa cuidando de minha mae velhinha.. :-(
<jxajro> Viu Astroo. Eu apaguei o netmanager da barra de tarefas e na hora de por de volta deu zebra
<jxajro> Agora ele está duplicado.
<astroo-> nao uso linux
<Diaannaa> ajuda aí, gente
<Diaannaa> alguém?
<Diaannaa> plis
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e espera uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<Diaannaa> oi, meu amigo! help!
<Diaannaa> esstou agora num netbook qbex... consegui fazer a usuária mudar para o ubuntu
<Diaannaa> iniciei a instalação via pendrive  ... trava e não vai adiante
<Diaannaa> na verdade o travamento é relativo porque consigo acessar opções de inicialização, etc
<Diaannaa> resolvi usar o ubuntu como teste e assim estou aqui, mas o que eu quero é instalar... Há um outro meio de se fazer isso?
<astroo-> tem leitor de cds?
<Diaannaa> não!
<Diaannaa> por isso a dificuldade
<KurtKraut> Diaannaa, Isso é sinal de problemas com o pendrive. Experimente com outro.
<Diaannaa> o fato é que agora estou usando o ubuntu.. isso tá intrigante
<Diaannaa> tendi! Vou tentar, KurtKraut
<Diaannaa> qq coisa volto aqui...
<Diaannaa> valeu
<Adriano_> E ai, alguem poderia me ajudar ?
<astroo-> ola  poe sempre a duvida toda e espera uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<KurtKraut> !alguem
<ubotu-br> Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<Adriano_> Entao, tava jogando no meu outro notebook e ele travou, tive que retirar a bateria, quando fui ligar deu tela azul, tentei reparar o sistema so que sempre trava, entao decidi formatar com windows 7, mais trava no começo da instalação apos escolher idioma, entao pesquisei no google e vi um cara falando pra instalar o ubuntu, e depois se quisesse instalar o win 7 denovo, entao baixei a iso e coloquei em um pendrive mais ao dar b
<Adriano_> File: \Boot\BCD Status: 0xc000000f Info : An error ocurred while attempting to the read the boot configuration data.
<Megabyte> Adriano_, Quem te disse isso?
<Megabyte> Adriano_, Você não precisa instalar o Ubuntu pra instalar o Windows 7
<Adriano_> Mais nao consigo instalar o win 7  ele disse que ao instalar o ubuntu resolveria
<Megabyte> Adriano_, Seu problema não tá relacionado ao Ubuntu
<Adriano_> Quero saber como instalar o Ubuntu
<Megabyte> Adriano_, O que você quer, provavelmente, é restaurar sua MBR
<Megabyte> Adriano_, É só usar o DVD de avaliação do Ubuntu
<Adriano_> Como ? Aparece o erro File: \Boot\BCD Status: 0xc000000f Info : An error ocurred while attempting to the read the boot configuration data.
<Megabyte> Adriano_, seu problema provavelmente tá no boot do Windows 7
<Adriano_> Sabe como resolver?
<Megabyte> Adriano_, Eu sei sim
<Adriano_> Poderia me ensinar?
<Megabyte> Adriano_, eu tô procurando o melhor meio pra te ajudar
<Adriano_> Agradeço a ajuda
<Megabyte> Adriano_, faz o seguinte
<Megabyte> Adriano_, dá boot pelo CD do Ubuntu, ok?
<Adriano_> pode ser pelo pendrive né?
<Megabyte> pode
<Adriano_> ok, apareceu o erro
<Megabyte> Adriano_, tá dando erro no boot pelo pendrive?
<Adriano_> sim
<Megabyte> Adriano_, você consegue dar boot no CD de instalação do 7?
<Adriano_> nao , trava depois que eu escolho o idioma
<Megabyte> Adriano_, o teclado?
<Adriano_> o notebook, fica na tela "a instalação esta sendo iniciada" ja dexei horas, e nao passa disso
<Megabyte> Adriano_, dá boot pelo 7 e escolhe o console de recuperação em vez de instalar
<Adriano_> ok
<Megabyte> Adriano_, você vai rodar esses dois comandos:
<Megabyte> bootrec.exe /fixboot
<Megabyte> bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<Megabyte> Adriano_, também recomendo gravar o 7 no pendrive pra instalar
<Megabyte> é mais rápido
<Adriano_> é pelo pendrive mesmo
<Adriano_> vou fazer aqui,e posto o resultado
<Megabyte> Adriano_, e aí?
<Adriano_> acabei de passar os arquivos do pendrive
<Adriano_> vou fazer agora
<Adriano_> vixi, agora dei liguei e dei boot apareceu Missing operating system
<Megabyte> Adriano_ você executou esses comandos antes?
<Adriano_> nao
<Adriano_> Coloquei os arquivos do CD do win 7 no pendrive e dei boot  ai apareceu isso
<Megabyte> Adriano_, você usou uma ferramenta de gravação?
<Megabyte> Adriano_, não pode só copiar e colar
<Adriano_> Sério? eu sempre copiei e colei quando formato
<Megabyte> Adriano_, péssimo método
<Adriano_> como gravo?
<Megabyte> Adriano_, aqui: http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/html/pbPage.Help_Win7_usbdvd_dwnTool
<Megabyte> O próprio site da MS tem uma ferramenta
<Megabyte> Adriano, é só colocar o CD lá e pedir pra apagar o pendrive (se tiver essa opção)
<Megabyte> E aí? Foi?
<Adriano_> gravando
<Ernandes> humm ta feio
<Megabyte> Ernandes, o que tá feio?
#ubuntu-br 2015-06-08
<Junior> oi
<Junior> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<barna> boa
<Elfon_> alo
<astroo-> ola
<leo___> algum usuario com experiencia no ubuntu 14.04 lts
<leo___> que pode me ajuda
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida
<leo___> o LED DO MEU WIFI nao liga
<leo___> no windows esta funcionando
<leo___> no ubuntu wifi esta funcionando, mas o led nao
<astroo-> tens que dizer que chip e
<leo___> vou novo na aerea do ubuntu
<Elfon_> digita um lspci no terminal e vê o que aparece
<leo___> 04:02.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR5212/AR5213 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Elfon_> leo___: não uso Ubuntu. uso Rosa Desktop
<Elfon_> Não sei como resolver
<Elfon_> Esses detalhes geralmente não tem muita informação
<leo___> vlw
<Elfon_> só procurando mesmo
<Elfon_> vc pode testar outra distro em modo live
<leo___> tem alguma comunidade ou algum suporte do ubuntu
<Elfon_> Acho que é ubuntu-br
<Elfon_> algo assim. E um fórum
<leo___> ai fudeu entao
<leo___> mas blz obrigado entao assim mesmo pessoal
<barna> o kra ta a 3 dias fritando os neurônios por conta de um led de indicação de wifi........
<Elfon_> sinistro
<barna> tem mais o q fazer não, hahahahahahahahahahaha
<Elfon_> Tem gente que se prende a detalhes
<Elfon_> essas coisas geralmente só se resolvem nas atualizações
<barna> pois é, meu note tem uma monte de teclas touch q nunca me dispus a pesquisar se elas funcioam
<barna> pior q o comp dele é de 2009~2010
<barna> se não me engano primeira leva de intel core
<Elfon_> Eu tinha um que tinha uma pra desativar/ativar o mousepad
<Elfon_> só desligava
<Elfon_> melhor procurar uma igreja então
<Rudolf> o bom disso que o cara aprende a pesquisar
<barna> eu gastei tempo configurando meu driver de video, mas ai valeu a pena, eu trabalho com edição, a melhora pra mim realmente fez sentido.
<Rudolf> barna: edita video no linux?
<barna> sim
<Rudolf> barna: profissionalmente?
<Rudolf> barna: ou passa-tempo?
<barna> to editando nesse momento. é o meu ganha pão.
<Rudolf> barna: kdenlive?
<barna> eu falo q sou amador pq eu amo o que faço, hehehehehehehehehe
<Elfon_> barna: pode testar o ROSA e o opensuse. Talvez o reconhecimento de hardware seja melhor pro teu modelo
<Rudolf> barna: ou tem algo mais profissional?
<barna> usava kdenlive até pouco tempo atraz, quando resolvi fazer uma render-farm, ai migrei pro blender.
<Rudolf> Elfon_: o que muda é o driver, não a distro
<Rudolf> barna: edição de video no blender?
<Rudolf> barna: essa é nova
<barna> em farm! são 10 maquinas ligadas juntas.
<Rudolf> barna: farm == cluster
<Elfon_> Rudolf: já tive experiências chatas. foi um dos motivos que migrei pro ROSA
<Rudolf> barna: mas que raio tu faz?
<Rudolf> Elfon_: que raios ser rosa?
<barna> sim, é um cluster especifico pra renderizar video
<Rudolf> Elfon_: distro derivada de que distro?
<Rudolf> barna: mas clusteriza o que?
<barna> o render
<Rudolf> barna: cpu o gpu?
<Rudolf> barna: usa qual software para a clusterização?
<Elfon_> ROSA Desktop Fresh. uma distribuição com dna mandriva
<barna> ambos conjugados
<Rudolf> barna: que massa cara
<Rudolf> barna: você que fez o setup?
<Rudolf> barna: pode dar mais detalhes?
<Rudolf> barna: eu trabalhava com clusterização
<Rudolf> barna: mas era para cálculos de energia atômica
<barna> q massa Rudolf
<barna> eu uso um monte de coisas ao mesmo tempo pra fazer isso.
<Rudolf> barna: usava mips
<Rudolf> barna: distcc
<barna> já li a respeito
<barna> durante minhas pesquisas li sobre eles, mas nunca consegui usar,
<Rudolf> alias, mpich
<barna> mosix, hpi dentre outros tb pesquisei
<Rudolf> mips foram as primeiras maquinas SGI
<barna> o projeto mais bonito q vi foi o open-mosix, pena q ele foi "abandonado"
<Rudolf> não conheci
<barna> teve uma distro do kurumin q tinha ele nativo, era lindo.
<barna> pena só q teve uma versão.
<barna> mas aki o role é o seguinte, um servido dhcp+pxe+NFS+ssh+blender+vaaaarios hds.
<barna> +cgru-afanasy (um software de controle de farm russo)
<barna> nos clientes ubuntu-studio com blender+jack+ardour+afanasy
<Rudolf> ummm
<Rudolf> esse afanasy é o 'pulo do gato'
<Rudolf> barna: open source?
<barna> nos nodes ubuntu-server+afanasy, tudo ligado em NFS
<barna> sim, a farm é 100% codigo aberto
<Rudolf> barna: quanto investiu neste ganha pão?
<barna> na real o afanasy é pra renderizar animação 3D, mas com umas pequenas mudanças + NFS funciona pra video
<barna> zero reais, 100% reciclagem.
<barna> desktops q galera num queria mais (pq hoje todo mundo tem notebook) + notebooks com monitor quebrado, sem hd e essas coisas.
<barna> o pulo do gato é afanasy + NFS, pq sem o NFS teria q ter uma copia de cada video em cada maquina, contando q um video de 10min bruto chega a 50GB facil facil, fazer 10 tranferencias de 50GB a 12mbps ia demorar mais q o render em uma só maquina.
<Elfon_> barna: os arquivos de vídeo ficam no servidor e acessado remotamente?
<Rudolf> barna: ém nfs era nosso "pulo" também
<Elfon_> pq não sou da área
<Rudolf> barna: os arquivos gerados eram de 100G para cima
<Rudolf> barna: txt puro
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiehiu
<Rudolf> Elfon_: normalmente a idéia do nfs é essa
<Elfon_> hauhau
<barna> heheheheheheehehe, NFS salva
<Rudolf> Elfon_: vc centraliza o arquivo para ser acessado por qualquer nó do cluster
<barna> o fogo agora ta integrar windwos e mac na parada
<barna> eu to montando uma distro opensuse pra ser escrevo e subir ela por PXE
<barna> assim q entregar esse video vou fritar a cuca no PXE, o servidor ta montado, agora só precisa coloca o sistema pra subir.
<barna> mas em windwos a treta é pra fazer a conversão de /home/usuario/pasta pra c:/user/usuario/pasta
<barna> Rudolf, vc trabalhava com as ideias de server é nó né?
<barna> aki trabalho com 3 diferentes, q usamos os nomes de Servidor, escravo e cliente.
<Rudolf> barna: sim, faz uns 4 anos que trabalhei com isso
<barna> nossa, mudou muuuuuuuuito de 4 anos pra k
<barna> eu queria saber programar em phyton pra pode fazer uma modificação no afanasy pra incluir kdenlive e premiere nele.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<MAF> Bom dia pessoal
<MAF>  instalei o Ubuntu Desktop no meu MAc com parallels tb instalei o parallels tools mas nao consigo mudar a resolução só aparece 600x800
<MAF> alguem faz idéia de como resolver?
<Rudolf> MAF: você entende como funciona o linux em relação ao suporte a hardware?
<MAF> Rudolf, não entendo como essa parte
<MAF> vc diz em relação a driver de video
<MAF> não endendo como funciona
<Rudolf> MAF: seria um começo
<Rudolf> MAF: para qualquer hardware é necessário um modulo do kernel dando suporte ao mesmo
<Rudolf> MAF: na maioria das vezes, em distros como ubuntu esse módulo vem via pacote
<Rudolf> MAF: nunca usei parallels, apenas vmware, xen, virtualbox
<Rudolf> MAF: então, você deve verificar se o modulo do hardware fornecido ao ubuntu pelo parallels está instalado
<Rudolf> MAF: supondo que o parallels faça isso
<Rudolf> MAF: com o comando, como root, lspci -k
<Rudolf> MAF: você verifica o modulo que está sendo utilizado pelo hardware
<Rudolf> MAF: se na linha referente ao video não houver modulo, vc precisa procurar como instalar (começando por qual  o nome dele)
<Rudolf> MAF: google it
<Rudolf> MAF: pelo que vi rapidinho aqui
<Rudolf> MAF: vc precisa instalar, NO UBUNTU, o Parallels Tools
<Rudolf> MAF: você fez isso?
<MAF> ja instalei o parallels toos sim
<Rudolf> MAF: e verificou se o modulo do video foi instalado, como informei acima?
<MAF> executei o comando e retornou:
<Rudolf> MAF: não cole aqui
<Rudolf> MAF: cole no pastebin
<Rudolf> MAF: e me manda o link
<MAF> http://pastebin.com/tEacQVn6
<Rudolf> MAF: eee, o modulo está realmente instalado
<Rudolf> MAF: você sabe configurar o ambiente gráfico ?
<MAF> acho que não
<Rudolf> MAF: google it
<Rudolf> MAF: se não funcionar
<Rudolf> MAF: fora do ambiente X
<Rudolf> MAF: X -configure
<Rudolf> MAF: ele irá criar um arquivo
<Rudolf> MAF: algo como xorg.conf.new
<Rudolf> MAF: coloca este arquivo em /etc/X11/
<Rudolf> MAF: mas como xorg.conf, salvando anteriormente o que estiver lá
<Rudolf> MAF: como backup
<Rudolf> MAF: xorg.conf.bck
<Rudolf> MAF: e reinicie
<Rudolf> MAF: mas só faça isso se a reconfiguração não funcionar
<Rudolf> MAF: se estiver perdido, dá uma lida aqui antes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<MAF>  Continua a mesma coisa
<MAF> http://pastebin.com/ERhNxDGY
 * LOrdN1x bom dia los hermanos e hermanas
<Monitoramento__> ola bom dia alguem pra mim ajudar a instalar o0 ubuntu server atual?
<Monitoramento__> está dando um erro na hora de instalar o grub da um ero fatal
<lic`at`work> Alguem sabe como eu faço pra instalar o java 32bits no ubuntu 64?
<hgh> quais as recomendações do netbook para rodar ubuntu/
<hgh> ?
<Elfon> lic`at`work: no ubuntu tem um repositorio ppa que faz isso
<Elfon> ou vc pode instalar na mão
<lic`at`work> Elfon instalei na mao, baixei, dezipei, joguei em /usr/share/java mas nao adiantou
<lic`at`work> nao funcionou
<Elfon> tem q fazer um link da tal libnps2.so
<Elfon> esse nome ou coisa parecida
<lic`at`work> sei qual é.. tentarei
<lic`at`work> na verdade acho que era pra eu ter instalado o ubuntu 32.. eh uma maquina pra rodar uma aplicacao especifica em 32bits
<Monitoramento__> alguem especializado em ubuntu server? pra mim ajudar na instalação em um servidor ?
<slipky> Monitoramento__: não pergunte por ajuda, diga sua dúvida diretamente, se alguem souber, irá te ajudar.
<Monitoramento__> ok,
<Rudolf> Monitoramento__: e seja bem detalhado no erro
<Rudolf> Monitoramento__: quanto mais detalhe, melhor
<z010011-x> ola galera
<sfdebug> alguém sabe como configurar o chrome no ubuntu pra acessar o bankline do itau?
<hfaria> olá, alguem pode me ajudar? meu ubuntu não está saindo som
<leo_> gente tem algum usuario avancando aki
<leo_> conhece ubuntu
<Galanodel> Boa tarde
<omelete> tarde
<omelete> noite
<Galanodel> Estou com um problema na minha comunicação sem fio
<Galanodel> As vezes minha internet caiu mas eu continuo conectado na rede sem fio
<Galanodel> Daí eu desativo o placa de rede e ativo novamente e a internet volta
<Galanodel> Tem Ideal do que pode ser?
<omelete> sei ñ
<Rudolf> Galanodel: configuração?
<Rudolf> Galanodel: "internet cai", é bem genérico. vc precisa testar gw, dns, borda, etc
<Galanodel> Do meu notebook?
<Galanodel> No meu celular, no iPhone da minha esposa e no netbook dela fica navegando normal
<Rudolf> Galanodel: onde que dá problema?
<Galanodel> Somente no meu notebook
<Rudolf> Galanodel: então...
<Galanodel> Pode me explicar quais comandos por favor?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Rudolf> Galanodel: google it
<Rudolf> Galanodel: ifconfig, iwconfig, ping, netstat -r, mtr
<Galanodel> Link encap:Ethernet  Endereço de HW ac:72:89:2a:a6:f2
<Galanodel>           inet end.: 192.168.100.5  Bcast:192.168.100.255  Masc:255.255.255.0
<Galanodel>           endereço inet6: fe80::ae72:89ff:fe2a:a6f2/64 Escopo:Link
<Galanodel>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1
<Galanodel>           pacotes RX:46560 erros:0 descartados:0 excesso:0 quadro:0
<Galanodel>           Pacotes TX:36301 erros:0 descartados:0 excesso:0 portadora:0
<Galanodel>           colisões:0 txqueuelen:1000
<Galanodel>           RX bytes:47128846 (47.1 MB) TX bytes:6595002 (6.5 MB)
<Galanodel> IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"pedro e clara"
<Galanodel>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: C4:A8:1D:46:13:0C
<Galanodel>           Bit Rate=72.2 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm
<Galanodel>           Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<Galanodel>           Power Management:off
<Galanodel>           Link Quality=58/70  Signal level=-52 dBm
<Galanodel>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<Galanodel>           Tx excessive retries:1  Invalid misc:232   Missed beacon:0
<Rudolf> Galanodel: cara, não se cola mais de 3 linhas em canais do IRC
<Galanodel> Foi mal brother
<Rudolf> Galanodel: e eu não vou analizar para você
<Rudolf> Galanodel: só estou te dando as dicas
<Galanodel> Primeira vez que estou usando
<Galanodel> Rsrsrs
<Rudolf> Galanodel: boa sorte
<Elfon_> alo
<astroo-> ola
<Democradir> Olá, sou totalmente iniciante no Ubuntu
<Democradir> Quero sair do windows e experimentar
<Democradir> o linux
<astroo-> ola
<Democradir> Desculpe-me. Boa noite!
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar para testes
<Democradir> fiz um pendrive bootável
<Democradir> não tenho cd
<Democradir> não sei qual o próximo passo depois de ter feito o pendrive
<barna> boa noite Democradir, Seja Bem Vindo ao Mundo Linux
<Democradir> eu gostaria de instalar mesmo, realmente estou afim de migrar para o linux
<barna> Democradir, vc tem q mudar sua bios pra bootar pelo live-usb
<Democradir> boa noite!
<Democradir> obrigado!
<Democradir> então tenho que ir na bios
<Democradir> correto?
<Democradir> ok, entendi
<astroo-> depende...
<barna> sim, alguns notebooks tem uma tecla pq selecioanar qual device vc quer bootar.
<Democradir> mas não tenho que baixar mais nada?
<barna> Democradir, como q vc fez o pendrive?
<Democradir> baixei o Ubuntu 14.1
<Democradir> depois usei o yumi para pendrive
<Democradir> mas não acho mais o Ubunto no meu notebook
<Democradir> não sei porquê
<Democradir> ele ficou aparecendo por um tempo, como se fosse um cd
<Democradir> como num outro drive
<Rudolf> mágicas
<Elfon_> vc usa este PC em casa trabalho ou os dois?
<Democradir> uso em casa mesmo, é o note do meu trabalho
<Democradir> só eu uso
<Elfon_> ok
<Democradir> mas consegui montar o pendrive
<Elfon_> vai testando...mas verifica quais são as funções essenciais e como fazelas no linuxx
<Elfon_> Depois e só alegria
<Democradir> ok, então apenas preciso entrar na bios e alterar a inicialização
<Democradir> para o pendrive
<Democradir> daí faço as configurações do ubuntu
<Elfon_> Depois de criar o pen drive bootavel sim
<Elfon_> mas recomendo backup antes
<Elfon_> das informações essenciais
<Democradir> Ok, já tenho backup. Mas e depois? Sempre precisarei estar com o pendrive?
<Elfon_> nao
<Elfon_> Depois de instalar e só alegria
<Elfon_> mas recomendo escolher o modo live
<Elfon_> ele vai rodar o sistema no pen drive e vc pode estar se tudo funciona perfeitamente
<Elfon_> testar
<barna> Democradir, vc ta querendo instalar o ubuntu no note correto?
<Democradir> sim
<barna> Democradir, vamos lá, posso te ajudar no processo. mas antes vamos ter q saber de algumas coisas.
<Democradir> ok
<barna> primeiro, ubuntu 14.10 é uma versão "de teste", ele vai ser atualizado/desenvolvido por 6 meses e depois abandonado, o 14.04 é uma versão "final" que vai ser atualizado por 5 anos.
<Democradir> ok, tenho que trocar de ubuntu?
<barna> só queria q vc tivesse consitente disso, a opção de usar 14.04 ou 14.10 (que contem novos recursos) é sua.
<barna> como eu uso o computador com ubuntu pra trabalhar, e esse trabalho paga as minhas contas, eu uso o 14.04 que as chances de erros, bugs etc são menores e posso ficar com ele 5 anos atualizado sem precisar trocar de versão.
<Democradir> então é melhor começar tudo de novo?
<barna> como vc ta começando, acredito q o ubuntu a priore não será o sistema principal, com o tempo vc vai migrando, até um dia q vc vai entrar no windows, colocar as mão na cabeça a pensar, meu ------ como eu consegui usar esse droga por tanto tempo???
<Elfon_> hahaha
<Elfon_> .boa
<barna> se vc tiver afim de fazer uma instalação pra ficar com ela por bastante tempo, eu te aconselho a fazer da versão 14.04.
<Rudolf> ou o contrário
<Elfon_> drogas não levam a nada...rs
<Rudolf> vai entrar no linux e pensar
<Rudolf> por que raios fui usar essa droga
<barna> Elfon_, eu passei por isso, e muuuuuuito aki ja relataram a mesma coisa.
<Democradir> ok, deixa ver se entendi, existe uma opção mais segura, que é o 14.04
<KurtKraut> barna, <barna> primeiro, ubuntu 14.10 é uma versão "de teste", ele vai ser atualizado/desenvolvido por 6 meses e depois abandonado, o 14.04 é uma versão "final" que vai ser atualizado por 5 anos.
<KurtKraut> barna, Acho que você foi um pouco radical nesse raciocínio mas tudo bem :P
<Democradir> então tenho que baixar ele lá no site do ubuntu o 14.04
<KurtKraut> barna, É que não tenho experiência ruim com versões não-LTS, mesmo em servidores.
<Democradir> e usar o mesmo pendrive bootável que já fiz ou fazer outro?
<barna> Elfon_, Rudolf, KurtKraut, vamos prum canal offtopics continuar esse papo aki?
<KurtKraut> Democradir, Como estamos em 2015 e todo mês 04 e todo mês 10 tem lançamento de versão do Ubuntu, a última versão lançada é a Ubuntu 15.04. É a versão que uso nas minhas máquinas e é a que eu recomendo.
<barna> KurtKraut, o Democradir é iniciante, pra ele fazer essa instalação ja vai ser um "pouco dificil", ai o kra vai ter q ficar instalando a cada 6 meses???
<KurtKraut> Democradir, O barna tem uma visão mais conservadora e ele está te sugerindo a visão dele. Eu, na minha visão e experiência, prefiro sempre a versão mais recente.
<Rudolf> barna: se for linux, não é offtopic
<KurtKraut> barna, Meu desktop eu comprei acho que em 2012. Instalei o Ubuntu 12.X nele. Tenho feito upgrade desde então, nunca reinstalei
<KurtKraut> barna, E tenho nenhum problema.
<KurtKraut> barna, Desconheço a necessidade de se reinstalar Ubuntu a cada 6 meses como você diz.
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: primeiro que leio algo do tipo
<Democradir> sou iniciante mesmo, meu note é de 2013, acer, 500 gb, 6g de memória ram DDR 3
<KurtKraut> Rudolf, Soa esquisito para você também é?
<Democradir> essa configuração é suficiente, né?
<Rudolf> KurtKraut: deve ser pelo nivel de usuários do ubuntu
<barna> Democradir, vc ta acompanhando mais uma das longas discussão sobre esse ponto de vista, mas é muito bom pra vc, ai vc vai poder ter varios pontos de vista pra tomar a sua decisão.
<KurtKraut> Democradir, Sim, bem adequada. Meu notebook pessoal tem 2GB de RAM e uso sem problemas.
<barna> KurtKraut, minhas experiencias com non-lts foram 100% catastroficas e me renderam alguns milhares de reais em prejuiso.
<Democradir> então, agora fiquei confuso, se baixar o 14.04 tenho menos chances de ter problemas
<Democradir> se baixar o 14.10 posso ter problemas
<Democradir> é isso?
<Elfon_> Bom. ..penso que o mais estável e mais seguro...mas neste caso se ele instalar com a homenagem separada fica fácil mudar depous
<oliverio> pois é, também nunca tive problemas com versões não LTS
<barna> home separado é essencial!
<Democradir> outra dúvida, o pendrive não precisa mudar, ok?
<barna> Democradir, vai acompanhando pra tomar sua decisão, vc quem sabe! vou te ajuda a instalar qualquer versão.
<Elfon_> barna: se não me engano infelizmente a opção defaul e uma partição somente
<barna> Democradir, o pendrive vc vai usar só pra instalar e nunca mais (ou pra reparar o sistema)
<KurtKraut> Democradir, No meu entendimento não e é inclusive o contrário. Erros que podem estar presentes no 14.04 foram corrigidos no 14.10 e nesse caso, quanto mais recente o software, mais erros corrigidos.
<barna> Elfon_, nunca usei opção default, num sei dizer.
<KurtKraut> Democradir, Por isso sugiro o 15.04 ou sempre a última versão lançada.
<Elfon_> barna: usei numa vm
<Rudolf> kkk
<Rudolf> Democradir: começou bem
<KurtKraut> Democradir, Sinceramente? Vai sem medo. Faça backup de tudo. Se algo der errado (o que é MUITO improvável), você irá aprender mais.
<Rudolf> Democradir: decida-se
<barna> KurtKraut, se acharam um erro no 14.04 e corrigiram no 14.10 corrigiram tb no 14.04, pois é uma LTS, só se acharam um erro no 14.10 e acorrigiram no 15.04 o 14.04 recebe a correção e o 14.10 (por ser uma non-lts) não recebe!
<Rudolf> Democradir: conservador ou aventureiro?
<Rudolf> Democradir: pense
<KurtKraut> barna, Nops, o raciocínio não é esse. Isso só se aplica a falhas de segurança. Bug, não.
<Rudolf> Democradir: de 0 a 10
<Rudolf> Democradir: quanto você vai ficar p u t o de raiva se seu sistema operacional parar???
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK boa Rudolf !
<Rudolf> Democradir: se 0, pegue a 15.04, se 10, peque a 10.04
<KurtKraut> barna, Os pacotes de uma versão LTS só são atualizados com versões de software de versões futuras se o problema envolver vulnerabilidade e falha de segurança. Defeito, crash, lentidão não estão inclusos nessas atualizações.
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> 14.04, a ultima ali
<Elfon_> Democradir: tá aí?
<Rudolf> 10.04 é muita zeuira
<KurtKraut> Vocês estão dando a entender ao rapaz que Ubuntu 15.04 possui problemas. Que problemas? Uso em uma dezena de máquinas e uns 3 servidores já sem nenhuma intercorrência meu povo.
<barna> KurtKraut, to curtindo o papo/discução, acho muito construtivo, mas vamos dar suporte ao Democradir ? e continuar num outro canal?
<KurtKraut> barna, Tô vendo problema em continuarmos essa conversa por aqui não. Você vê?
<Democradir> estou aqui
<Democradir> rsss
<barna> ##ubuntu-br?
<barna> KurtKraut, tamo confundindo a cabeça do rapaz e enchendo o canal de linhas de discução entre as linhas de suporte.
<Democradir> ok, vocês não chegaram a um consenso, certo?
<Democradir> rsss
<barna> Democradir, jamais chegaremos, ja discutimos isso aki a pelo menos 5 anos!
<KurtKraut> Exatamente :D
<barna> e até hoje não chegamos!
<Democradir> teoricamente o 14.1 já veio com as correções sobre o 14.04
<Elfon_> Minha opinião. coloca essa q vc baixou com home separada e seja feliz
<Democradir> home separada é compartimentada?
<barna> mas de qualquer forma Democradir as melhores opções são o 14.04 ou o 15.04.
<KurtKraut> Democradir, Sim, mas tem o outro lado da moeda: ele pode vir com erros novos que não existiam na versão anterior.
<KurtKraut> Democradir, No geral, quanto mais recente, mais elaborado o produto é, mais maduro é e menos problemas tem. Distribuições Linux melhoram com o tempo, igual vinho, em vez de piorar.
<Democradir> mas apenas me tira uma dúvida, preciso fazer outro pendrive se escolher o 14.04 ou 15.04?
<KurtKraut> Na verdade esse é o motivo de termos dois lançamentos por ano, para ter 2 grandes melhorias ao ano
<barna> Democradir, sim, apaga esse e faz outro.
<Democradir> ok, vou fazer para o 15.04 então
<Democradir> decidi
<Democradir> mais uma dúvida,
<Democradir> vou lá no site do ubuntu
<Democradir> baixo o 15.04
<Democradir> pode ser para qualquer pasta?
<barna> massa, enquanto vc faz vou continuar a discução com o KurtKraut, acho q começamos ela no lançamento do 10.10.
<KurtKraut> barna, ahahahhah :P
<barna> eu falando pros novos usar o 10.04 Lts e o KurtKraut falando das inovações do 10.10..... KKKKKKKKKKKK
<Democradir> ok, agradeço a disposição de vocês, mesmo que confunda um pouco, também ajuda, prefiro essa confusão do que estar à mercê da microsoft e outros pilantras.
<astroo-> ok
<Democradir> Obrigado e até mais! rss
<barna> no 13.04 deu pau em todos os meus computadores, perdi varios trabalhos, tomei quase 10mil de prejuizo, nunca mais usei uma non-lts.
<barna> Democradir, calma camarada.
<barna> Democradir, vc ainda vai ter q instalar, não quer ajuda nesse processo?
<Democradir> quero
<Democradir> rss
<barna> Democradir, tem coisas importante q é separar o /home do / (sistema)
<Democradir> vou baixar o 15.04
<Democradir> ok, ainda não sei separar isso
<Democradir> tem que ser feito em que momento?
<Rudolf> barna: tem how to para instalar não?
<Rudolf> barna: não é possível que não tenha uma documentação e o cara se vira com ela
<barna> Democradir, tipo assim, vc vai instalar o sistema num partição e em outras seu arquivos pessoas e configurações, se der pau no sistema, vc só precisa instalar o sistema sem ter q fazer backup dos dados.
<Rudolf> barna: tu curte pegar pra criar né
<barna> Rudolf, deve de ter, mas eu não to podendo abrir o navegador agora.
<Rudolf> barna: botar no colo
<Rudolf> barna: safadeeenho
<barna> gosto de explicar pros kras saberem o q tão fazendo, pq quando forem fazer de novo não tenham decorado, mas sim aprendido.
<barna> manias de professor. :P
<Democradir> kkkkkkkkkk, ok, vou lá no site baixar e daqui a pouco volto aqui
<barna> blz, me marca na fala, vou estar trabalhando...
<barna> Democradir, qual windows tem seu computador?
<Rudolf> barna: tu lê o livro inteiro para seus alunos?
<Rudolf> barna: ou dá os tópicos principais para eles aprenderem a se virar?
<Democradir> windows 8.1
<barna> ixi, sera q ele tem bios uefi?
<Democradir> lá no site só vejo as opções 14.1 e 14.04.1
<Democradir> tem bios sim
<Democradir> já mexi lá outras vezes
<barna> q tem bios todos tem mais é efi ou uefi?
<Democradir> uefi
<Democradir> dá pra alterar para o pendrive
<barna> Democradir, www.ubuntu.com>download>ubuntu desktop
<barna> ixi, uefi da um trabalho a mais pra instalar.
<Democradir> sinceramente, não tenho certeza, mas só sei que dá pra escolher pendrive, já fiz isso antes
<barna> tens q desativar o boot security tb. se não não boota o ubuntu
<barna> bom, fui trabalhar, me chama aki quando tiver pra bootar
<Democradir> então não é o site www.ubuntu-br.org
<Democradir> ok
<Elfon_> Achei que o Ubuntu iniciava com uefi
#ubuntu-br 2015-06-09
<Democradir> está baixando o 14.04.2
<KurtKraut> Sacanagem, estão fazendo o cara usar uma versão do ano passado, com office do ano passado, Chrome do ano passado... :P
<z010011-x> hahaha.....eu uso 0 12.04  desde q lançou...hehehehe
<z010011-x> o Tails eh da hora
<KurtKraut> z010011-x, Eu dou sudo aptitude safe-upgrade -y todos os dias, tem em crontab nas minhas máquinas
<KurtKraut> Ou seja, atualizo o Ubuntu todo dia.
<KurtKraut> E já usei Archlinux com a finalidade de me manter mais atualizado ainda
<z010011-x> parrot os e kali, tambem atualizo o meu mas não deixo marcado p nova versão
<z010011-x> eh q meu note eh paia d{+
<KurtKraut> Falando em Archlinux, bateu saudade aqui. Mas tenho um estilo de vida que me permite isso mais não, ficar escolhendo um a um cada pacote no sistema
<KurtKraut> A única coisa que não
<KurtKraut> A única coisa que não é Ubuntu aqui comigo é meu celular.
<z010011-x> rs
<z010011-x> queria at usar o 15.04 mas deu o mesmo erro do 13,14 e claro do 15.04
<Elfon_> Democradir: conseguiu?
<Democradir> barna, baixou o ubuntu
<Democradir> barna:
<Democradir> mas aparece no meu computador como unidade G
<Democradir> Elfon: isso não é problema, né?
<barna> Democradir, como assim? o arquivo .iso aparece com unidade g? vc ta usando cd-virtual no seu comp?
<Democradir> ok, está criando o pendrive agora
<barna> massa
<Democradir> não, é que aparece assim, não sei porquê, é coisa do windows
<Democradir> mas já tá criando
<barna> não me pergunte de windows, o ultimo q eu usei foi o windows xp
<Democradir> ok, o pendrive está pronto
<Democradir> agora tenho que desligar e entrar na BIOS
<Democradir> selecionar o pendrive como boot
<Democradir> e depois?
<astroo-> deve ser auto...
<Democradir> ok, até mais
<Democradir> obrigado!
<Democradir> acho que logo volto aqui
<astroo-> ate
<Democradir> barna: astroo: Ok, fui lá na Bios e algo precisa ser alterado
<astroo-> ok
<Democradir> tem USB HDD e USB FTC (algo assim)
<Democradir> também tem a UEFI  e Legacy Bios
<astroo-> nao sei essas opçoes
<Democradir> deixei UEFI e USB HDD mas não deu boot no pendriv
<astroo-> nessas coisas sacas o manual do pc do site da marca
<Democradir> ok, vou tentar outras opções
<Democradir> Olá, boa noite!
<astroo-> ja esta ok?
<Democradir> ainda não
<Democradir> não consigo saber qual as configurações na BIOS
<Democradir> tenho o windows 8.1
<Democradir> tem três opções USB: HDD, CDROM E FTD
<Democradir> pelo jeito não é nenhuma dessas
<astroo-> o computador quantos anos tem?
<barna> Democradir, essa parte é chata mesmo, o pior q cada bios é diferente
<barna> Democradir, vc tem desativar o security boot
<barna> Democradir, em algum lugar deve de ter uma opção pra vc escolher o hd de boot, algumas pendrives são reconhecidos como hd. ai vc deixa o boot em hdd e muda do hd interno pro pendrive.
<Rudolf> ainda nisso?
<Rudolf> meo deos
<Democradir> é de 2013
<astroo-> nao consegues o manual da marca no site?
<Rudolf> Democradir: dmidecode
<Rudolf> ops, não é linux
<Democradir>  mas chego lá na BIOS
<Democradir> já pus a opção UBS HDD e já desativei o SECURITY BOOT
<barna> ja volto 1 seg
<Rudolf> teeeeempo!
<barna> voltei
<barna> Democradir, vc tem outro computador pra testas?
<LeandroLuiz> barna, muda de UEFI pra Legacy
<LeandroLuiz> oops
<LeandroLuiz> pessoa errada
<barna> LeandroLuiz, num sei pra quem era, nem o assunto, mas sei q isso ta errado!
<LeandroLuiz> era pro Democradir
<barna> LeandroLuiz, usar legacy faz vc perder todas as inovações e performasse oferecidas pela nova tecnologia UEFI
<barna> ja instalei ubuntu em 7 notes com UEFI
<LeandroLuiz> barna, parabéns
<LeandroLuiz> mas to cagando pro UEFi
<LeandroLuiz> eu faria isso
<barna> LeandroLuiz, sem ofensas por favor. não to aki pra brigar e sim pra ajudar.
<LeandroLuiz> acho que eu ofendi so a UEFI ai viu
<Democradir> não, só um
<Democradir> só um notebook
<barna> Democradir, as vezes da erro no pendrive, seria bom testar em outro comp. mas.....
<barna> Democradir, então vc achou a opção de mudar não o dispositivo (pendrive ou hd) e sim onde muda qual hd vai fazer o boot.
<barna> fogo q num tenho nenhuma maquina com UEFI aki pra testar.
<barna> Democradir, me fala o modelo e marca do seu notebook?
<Democradir> acer Aspire E1-571
<barna> massa, parece q tem coisas na web sobre ele + ubuntu, to lendo aki
<astroo-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2101655
<astroo-> http://askubuntu.com/questions/508258/unable-to-boot-ubuntu-in-acer-aspire-e1-571
<barna> astroo-, mano, da uma lida no q vc ta postando primeiro! esse ultimo link só tem a pergunta, sem resposta, num serve pra nada!
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> nao tenho tempo para ler
<astroo-> mas e cultural porque e 1 problema comum
<Democradir> vou tentar novamente, já volto aqui
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Democradir> barna: ainda não consegui
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<rafael> bom dia
<rafael> Alguém aí usa weechat?
<Rudolf> vez ou outra
<Rudolf> mas prefiro irssi
<rafael> Rudolf: algum manual legal?
<Rudolf> rafael: não
<rafox> Weechat melhor
<rafael> weechat > irssi
<rafael> Mas o irssi é mais roots
<rafael> Mais estável
<Rudolf> rafael: pq weechat é melhor?
<Rudolf> rafael: na SUA opnião?
<rafael> Rudolf: só a nicklist por padrão já dificulta menos as coisas
<rafael> autenticação com sasl bem mais prática do que no irssi
<rafael> comandos de configuração mais simples
<rafael> volto já
<andersonid> Bom dia a todos!
<Rudolf> dia
<andersonid> pessoal, nao sei pq mas meu terminal nao esta mais realmente transparente. Ele mostra a transparencia aparecendo o wallpaper do desktop e nao a janela real por tras... como voltar ao transparente real?
<andersonID> resolvido... o pessoal do #ubuntu em ingles me disse que meu composite estava desabilitado e realmente.
<andersonID> mesmo assim, agradeço por aqui
<andersonID> valeu galera
<manglio> boa tarde
<manglio> pessoal preciso de uma ajuda aqui. Preciso reinstalar o Ubuntu, sem perda de dados
<manglio> estou com um tutorial  do vivalinux:  http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/InstaleReinstaleRecupere-o-Ubuntu-sem-perder-seus-arquivos
<manglio> por'em as particoes estao bem diferentes das minhas
<Rudolf> manglio: onde está o seu poder de adaptação?
<manglio> estou utilizando CD de boot, e nao tem como selecionar a caixa para formatar a particao
<manglio> no tutorial do vivalinux, eh necessario formatar a particao do sistema
<manglio> porem, nao tenho a opcao de formata-la
<manglio> aguardo algum comentario construtivo
<Rudolf> manglio: espero que esteja sentando nenê
<Rudolf> hueheiuehiuhei
<z010011-x> grs
<manglio> entendi, aqui nao eh o local adequado para pedir ajuda, eh isso?
<z010011-x> manglio:eu so achei engraçado o q o Rudolf disse
<manglio> engracado eh saber que tem gente aqui pendurado nesse chat o dia inteiro pra ficar zoando
<Rudolf> manglio: féééééérias uhul
<manglio> sei
<manglio> vc eh desocupado mesmo e nao sabe nada de linux
<manglio> tchau trouxa
<Rudolf> magoei
<Rudolf> agora que eu ia ajudar ele
<Rudolf> não passou no teste de persistência
<z010011-x> hahahaha
<z010011-x> acho q ele n tava afim de ler o tultorial hehe
<Rudolf> tenho dificuldade em lhe dar com pessoas assim
<Rudolf> preguiça de aprender
<z010011-x> eh dificil
<Rudolf> adoro este tipo de chamado 5.1.1 SMTP; 550 No Such User Here"> #SMTP#
<Rudolf> pqp
<denisbr> Rudolf: o Troféu Suporte Ubuntu 2015 vai para você :)
<Rudolf> denisbr: calma que o ano ainda não acabou
<denisbr> Mas você já está na ponta.
<FFBonfanti> Não consigo cancelar a instalação de um programa na Central
<FFBonfanti> Não consigo cancelar a instalação de um programa no Central de Programas do Ubuntu. Com esse problema, não consigo instalar nada nem fazer atualizações.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<denisbr> mirqui: boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<FFBonfanti> tudo... será que vc pode me ajudar?
<mirqui> fala , se der te ajudo
<FFBonfanti>  Não consigo cancelar a instalação de um programa no Central de Programas do Ubuntu. Com esse problema, não consigo instalar nada nem fazer atualizações.
<mirqui> digita no terminal s udo apt-get autoremove
<mirqui> pede sua senha
<mirqui> depois digita s udo apt-get install -f
<mirqui> e ai acho que pode resolver
<FFBonfanti> O resultado foi esse
<FFBonfanti> E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível) E: Não foi possível obter acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), outro processo está a utilizá-lo?
<Rudolf> FFBonfanti: ps ax |grep apt ou ps ax |grep dpkg
<mirqui> opa , temta um user mais avançado , sou novo no linux
<Rudolf> FFBonfanti: mate o processo e tente novamente
<mirqui> mas desliga o pc depois liga de novo para tirar a dúvida]
<mirqui> kill a
<Rudolf> é, desligar o pc é uma maneira "burra" de matar o processo
<Rudolf> mas deve funcionar
<mirqui> ou kill -a , não sei direito
<Rudolf> se o que vc instalou/desinstalou não for importante para manter o sistema no ar
<Rudolf> mirqui: kill -9 pid do processo (por isso o ps ax)
<Rudolf> mirqui: ou killall nomedocomando
<FFBonfanti> com kill a o resultado foi esse
<mirqui> ahaha falou grego
<FFBonfanti> bash: kill: a: argumentos devem ser processos ou IDs de tarefas
<Rudolf> FFBonfanti: vc entendeu a resposta?
<Rudolf> FFBonfanti: man kill
<Rudolf> FFBonfanti: man killall
<FFBonfanti> não... não entendi a resposta
<barna> abre monitor de sistema > ache a central de programas > direito do mouse nela > matar processo
<bad51> alguem tem ideia de onde baixar o 15.04 64bits
<bad51> ???
<bad51> desde ja agradeço muito
<bad51> e boa tarde
<bad51> !
<bad51> :)
<mirqui> no site não tem para baixar ?
<mirqui> tenta o ubuntu br
<barna> bad51, www.ubuntu.com
<barna> mirqui, no ubuntu-br.org ta a 14.10 ainda
<mirqui> eu uso o 14 ainda
<bad51> ok
<bad51> Obrigado!!!
<barna> tamo ai pra ajudar
<CyL> FFBonfanti: sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<barna> :D
<bad51> vou verificar <mirqui> e <barna>
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<bad51> vcs são 10!
<mirqui> legal :)
<FFBonfanti> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/fernanda/.gvfs       Output information may be incomplete. COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF    NODE NAME dpkg    2931 root    3uW  REG    8,1        0 7471726 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<z010011-x> bad51:http://mirror.umd.edu/ubuntu-iso/15.04/
<bad51> <z010011-x> valeus
<bad51> segue outro
<bad51> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<FFBonfanti> <Cyl> o resultado foi esse     lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/fernanda/.gvfs       Output information may be incomplete. COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF    NODE NAME dpkg    2931 root    3uW  REG    8,1        0 7471726 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mirqui> ff qual programa vc tentou baixar ?
<bad51> Até mais...
<z010011-x> blz
<CyL> FFBonfanti: kill -9 2931
<CyL> ops
<CyL> FFBonfanti: sudo kill -9 2931
<Rudolf> e o FFBonfanti continua sem entender o que está fazendo
<FFBonfanti> e o Rudolf continua sem ajudar...
<mirqui> FFBonfanti qual programa vc estava tentando instalar?
<FFBonfanti> dropbox
<Rudolf> FFBonfanti: mais? só se tu for burro
<FFBonfanti> Rudolf  vaza...
<Rudolf> puff
<FFBonfanti> muito ajuda quem nao atrapalha
<Rudolf> 14:38 < Rudolf> FFBonfanti: ps ax |grep apt ou ps ax |grep dpkg
<Rudolf> 14:40 < Rudolf> mirqui: kill -9 pid do processo (por isso o ps ax)
<Rudolf> 14:40 < Rudolf> mirqui: ou killall nomedocomando
<CyL> Rudolf, FFBonfanti: poderiam levar essa conversa de vocês pro particular?
<Rudolf> CyL: poderia mandar vc tomar no fiofó, mas também não
<mirqui> FFBonfanti estava instalando pela central ?
<FFBonfanti> sim pela central
<FFBonfanti> ja tentei cancelar, mas fica horas cancelando e nada...
<mirqui> deliga o pc e liga de novo
<FFBonfanti> ja fiz isso, não muda nada
<mirqui> mas desliga , não da reinicie
<FFBonfanti> já está há dias assim
<mirqui> o dropbox tem versões ?
<mirqui> tipo 1 , 2 ?
<FFBonfanti> não sei a versão não
<FFBonfanti> era a indicada pro ubuntu 32 bits
<mirqui> digita no google dropbox para linux + downlodas
<mirqui> é pelo terminal , deve ser .deb
<mirqui> e vê o que dá
<mirqui> central , perdão
<CyL> FFBonfanti: Depois que vc fez isso, o apt continua não executando?
<FFBonfanti> versão nautilus-dropbox 0.7.1-2
<mirqui> https://www.dropbox.com/install?os=lnx
<mirqui> FFBonfanti> olha isto
<FFBonfanti> Pessoal... problema resolvido, obrigada!
<mirqui> opa , aaaaleluia :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<grossi> Alguem de curitiba?
<Democradir> Boa noite!
<Democradir> Tento dar boot pelo pendrive mas não consigo de jeito nenhum, já mudei tudo lá na BIOS do  windows 8.1, mas não dá acesso
<astroo-> ola
<Democradir> uma informação talvez importante, o meu note tem senha inicial para o hd, será que isso intefere?
<Democradir> olá
<astroo-> saca o manual do pc do site do fabricante
<Democradir> Boa noite
<grossi> boa noite Democradir
<Rudolf> Democradir: senha para o hd ou senha para o boot?
<Rudolf> Democradir: o meu note tem senha para ambos
<Rudolf> Democradir: quem configurou a senha?
<grossi> tanto faz]
<grossi> a senha nao deveria interferir
<Rudolf> Democradir: você precisa setar a senha sempre que vai bootar?
<Rudolf> grossi: tanto faz nada
<Rudolf> grossi: se a senha for para o boot ele nem boota, se for apenas para o hd, realmente não faz diferença
<grossi> a senha nao interfere, indiferente se for senha de hd ou de boot, ele vai ter que digitar a senha para dar boot no sistema
<grossi> acredito que seja uma configuração incorreta de bios
<Democradir> para o boot
<Democradir> e depois senha para o sistema
<grossi> alguns pendrivers são reconhecidos como hds
<Democradir> eu mesmo configurei
<Democradir> tem essa opção lá: hd
<grossi> desliga o computador conecta o pendrive, liga o computador, entra da bios, vai nas configurações de hd, seta o pendrive como hd primario
<Rudolf> acho que ele já fez isso
<Rudolf> kkkkkk
<Rudolf> Democradir: boa sorte aí com o suporte ubuntu-br
<Rudolf> fuiz
<Rudolf> CyL: oi querido
<Rudolf> CyL: tchau querido
<Democradir> acho que já fiz isso mesmo, mas vou ver novamente
<Democradir> daqui a pouco volto
<grossi> Democradir: Vai lla
#ubuntu-br 2015-06-10
<xGrind> compensa usar versão mais atualizada do libreoffice? ou do repositorio oficial?
<BrunoPT> xGrind: que versão do ubuntu está a utilizar?
<xGrind> BrunoPT, 14.04
<xGrind> a versao do libreoffice no repositorio, ainda é a 4.2
<xGrind> 4.2.8.2
<BrunoPT> xGrind: a versão 4.4 tem algumas novidades interessantes
<xGrind> BrunoPT, deviam atualizar no repositorio, pelo menos pra essa 4.3
<BrunoPT> o Ubuntu 15.04 ja vem com a ultima versão do libreoffice, também acho mal não estar nos repositorios oficiais do 14.04
<BrunoPT> visto que é um software "essencial", deviam de ter o cuidado de o manter actualizado, mas é só a minha opinião. No entanto existe um ppa com o libreoffice 4.4
<Rudolf> BrunoPT: o que tem de bom nas atualizações (de útil)
<xGrind> BrunoPT, eu usava ppa para o libreoffice, mas já deu alguns problemas algumas vezes. acho melhor deixar essa versão mesmo =)
<Rudolf> BrunoPT: que você usa
<xGrind> funcionando, está bom
<BrunoPT> Rudolf: eu uso o 4.4, mas não estou a usar ubuntu
<Rudolf> BrunoPT: então...?
<Rudolf> xGrind: não gosta de ser beta-tester, digo ppa-tester?
<xGrind> Rudolf, não faço mais isso kk
<Rudolf> xGrind: com o tempo ficamos sábio né?
<Rudolf> heuheiueh
<xGrind> depois começa atualiza pacote que outro programa precisa, aí dá problema
<Rudolf> xGrind: no ubuntu não tem como controlar?
<xGrind> antes eu usava ppa pra tudo, só pra ter programas novos. dava problema direto, parei com essas coisas kk
<BrunoPT> maioria das novidades foram a nivel da interface
<xGrind> Rudolf, hj só uso ppa qndo preciso de algum programa que não tenha no repositorio, tipo o emulador snes9x
<BrunoPT> xGrind: quando da problemas basta usar o ppa-purge e volta tudo ao normal
<xGrind> BrunoPT, nunca usei esse comando
<Rudolf> BrunoPT: e ppa-purge faz o que?
<BrunoPT> o ppa-purge remove o ppa e reverte os pacotes para a versão original
<Rudolf> BrunoPT: tira todas as atualizações?
<Rudolf> BrunoPT: de 0 a 1, qual a probabilidade do ppa-purge dar pau e parar no meio do caminho?
<BrunoPT> sim, reverte para as versões do repositorio official
<BrunoPT> http://ubuntued.info/remova-repositorios-ppa-com-o-ppa-purge
<BrunoPT> nunca tive problemas com o ppa-purge
<Rudolf> BrunoPT: você, como uma única pessoa, não é uma garantia lá muito grande para um universo estatístico de milhares de usuários
<Rudolf> BrunoPT: mas, jogando no google "problems with ppa-purge" entretanto
<Rudolf> BrunoPT: da uma boa dimensão da treta
<Rudolf> xGrind: melhor ficar sem ppa mesmo chamos
<Rudolf> **champs
<CyL> Rudolf: o que também não é nenhuma referência estatística para nada, uma vez que não delimita o contexto do problema
<BrunoPT> Rudolf: eu dei a conhecer a ferramenta e disse que nunca tive problemas, é a minha opinião, vale o que vale
<Rudolf> CyL: mas é melhor que UMA pessoa dizendo que presta
<CyL> Rudolf: não, é a mesma coisa
<CyL> Rudolf: ^
<Rudolf> BrunoPT: se não um site como "reclameaqui" nem deveria existir
<Rudolf> CyL: ops, para vc
<Rudolf> BrunoPT: nada contra sua opnião
<Rudolf> BrunoPT: nem estou questionando isso
<Rudolf> BrunoPT: estou dizendo sobre a confiabilidade de uma reversão de 50 pacotes, por exemplo
<CyL> Rudolf: tudo bem, como o BrunoPT disse, ele deu a opinião dele, vc por acaso nçao possui nenhumna, pois ao que pparece nunca usou. Forme sua opinião e aí critique à vontade
<Rudolf> CyL: já dei minha opnião se não sabe ler já é outro problema
<Rudolf> CyL: não estou interessado em usar
<Rudolf> CyL: estou discutindo sobre a confiabilidade de uma reversão de pacotes atualizados
<CyL> Rudolf: a próxima vc vai fazer um estágio mais longo fora do canal
<Rudolf> CyL: cara, que próxima, deixa de ser criança
<CyL> Rudolf: está avisado camarada
<Rudolf> CyL: ok, não vou te mandar tomar no cu, como não fiz da outra vez, e mesmo assim você me baniu injustamente.
<Rudolf> CyL: mas to avisado
<Rudolf> deixa ir ali buscar meu sushi
<CyL> Rudolf: aproveite o seu sushi
<CyL> aos demais, desculpem pela interrupção
<leo_> alguem pode me ajuda como instala pacote linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<leo_> alguem na sala
<oliverio> leo_, já tentou isso: apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic ?!
<astroo-> eu estou sempre
<leo_> nao
<leo_> vou tenta
<oliverio> leo_, tenta me avisa o que retornou
<Leo____> oliveira
<Leo____> oliveiro
<CyL> Leo____: oliverio ?
<Leo____> travou tudo aki
<Leo____> nao deu certo
<Leo____> gente como faco pra instalar pacote linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<Leo____> e q o led do meu wifi nao ta piscando
<Leo____> alguem online pode me ajuda
<Leo____> por favor
<CyL> Leo____: Qual versão do Ubuntu está usando?
<Leo____> 14.04
<Leo____> antes de pedi ajuda aki ja rode bastante e o LED do WIFI nao acende no windows funcionava
<CyL> Leo____: E pra que quer instalar esse pacote, se o módulo de wifi que vc possui são mais atualizados do que os fornecidos por esse pacote?
<CyL> Leo____: Vc deve estar seguindo algum tutorial desatualizado na web.
<Leo____> e que vi no site sobre o LED do meu WIFI
<Leo____> pode ser, e que so novo no linux
<CyL> Leo____: Mas o seu Ubuntu possui módulo de wifi mais atualizado do que o fornecido pelo linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<Leo____> formatei meu notebook q estava com o windows xp e instalei o UBUNTU
<CyL> Leo____: qual interface de rede wifi?
<Leo____> tudo funcionou aki so o LED do WIFI q nao
<CyL> Leo____: Mas a interface funcionou?
<Leo____> :02.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR5212/AR5213 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Leo____> esta funcionando o WIFI
<Leo____> e so o LED
<Leo____> cyl
<CyL> Leo____: na minha opinião esse é um pequeno bug do driver wifi, como o wifi em si está funcionando, eu aguardaria por uma versão mais atualizada
<KurtKraut> Leo____, 'jaunty' é uma versão bem antiga. Se você encontrou alguma documentação citando ela, as instruções são antigas.
<KurtKraut> Leo____, No Ubuntu 15.04 esse sintoma persiste?
<Leo____> nao tem como eu fazer teste
<oliverio> Leo____, ta usando a versão 9.04?
<Leo____> a minha versao 14.04 LTS
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Marcello-MiX> Estou com problemas para configurar o GRUB... existe algum GUI que altera a oredem que carrega os sistemas operacionais e colocar outro como padrão?
<astroo-> a esta hora nao deve ser facil teres ajuda mas da uns 15 minutos
<Marcello-MiX> LOL
<Marcello-MiX> uma vez eu consegui por tentativa e erro... daí o ubuntu atualizou e mudou tudo de novo
<herlan> Bom dia os servidores de arquivos do ubuntu estão fora do ar?
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<herlan> estou tentando atualizar os diretorios e só da erro!
<denisbr> Qual o erro?
<herlan> falha ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com
<CyL> herlan: Acabei e atualizar aqui usando os mesmos servidores pra testar. Vc está tentando instalar um pacote pela linha de comando?
<CyL> herlan: Está tudo funcionando bem.
<herlan> estou usando a linha de comando sudo apt-get update
<denisbr> Talvez ajude mudando o servidor em /etc/apt/sources.list
<CyL> herlan: Acabei de executar essa mesma linha, tudo funcionou bem
<herlan> erro novamente >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>       e: impossivel encontrar o pacote /etc/apt
<CyL> herlan: pode colocar todo o log num pastebin?
<CyL> !pastebin
<herlan> acabei de instalar a versão para servidor ubuntu 14.04.02 ainda sou iniciante
<herlan> por isso peço ajuda e calma de voces
<CyL> herlan: preciso ver o log do erro pra te ajudar, mas vc deve colocar o mesmo online e não aqui no canal
<herlan> como eu faço pra enviar?
<CyL> herlan: use algum site de pastebin
<oliverio> bom dia! :)
<CyL> herlan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<CyL> oliverio: bom dia
<herlan> estou enviando no http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<CyL> herlan: E qual o link do paste?
<CyL> herlan: Vc tem que me dizer o link que ele retorna para eu poder ver
<herlan> são varios erros em varios arquivos
<herlan> tenho que digitar todos?
<CyL> herlan: Eu só quero o log, copie e cole tudo
<herlan> já posto o link
<herlan> CyL estou com o servidor somente com linhas de comando não instalei a parte gráfica ainda estou usando somente codigo
<oliverio> herlan, tira foto com o celular e faz upload em algum site free.
<rafox> herlan:
<rafox> use o pastebinit
<herlan> oi
<rafox> linha de comando
<rafox> ele envia o que vc quiser pro pastebin via linha de comando
<CyL> rafox: O problema dele é usar o apt pela linha de comando, então ele não consegue instalar o pastebinit
<rafox> CyL: dpkg -i https://ftp.iitm.ac.in/linux/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pastebinit/pastebinit_1.4-4_all.deb
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<rafox> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<herlan> pronto coloquei a imagem do erro acessa ai
<herlan> http://img.gforum.tv/img/7459ae6b28e867dbe1c31c224ca9126c35f66d8c.jpg
<herlan> CyL:
<herlan> alguem?
<mirqui> fale
<herlan> estou com o seguinte erro ao atualizar os pactoes no ubuntu server 14.04
<oliverio> herlan, me conta exatamente o que aconteceu e como aconteceu?
<hggdh> herlan: troque br.archive.ubuntu.com por archive.ubuntu.com
<hggdh> herlan: e tente de novo
<herlan> hggdh ele esta pegando este link automaticamente como faço pra mudar o repositório?
<herlan> oliverio quando eu terminei de instalar o ubuntu fui atualizar os pacotes, ai quando ele vai acessar esse arquivo da o erro como na imagem: http://img.gforum.tv/ver.php?i=7459ae6b28e867dbe1c31c224ca9126c35f66d8c.jpg&g=7459ae6b28e867dbe1c31c224ca9126c35f66d8c.jpg
<oliverio> certo
<mirqui> tenta s udo apt-get install -f
<hggdh> herlan: execute o software updater (nao sei o nome em portugues); ele vai tentar ler pacotes, etc, etc, até para em um painel com um botão "settings" à esquerda
<oliverio> você observou que digitou: sudo apt-get install gnome-core sudo /etc/apt/source.list ?
<hggdh> herlan: click on settings
<mirqui> para acertar aruivos quebrados
<oliverio> hggdh, é uma versão server
<hggdh> ok
<hggdh> então edite /etc/apt/sources.list, e verifique todos os ficheiros sob /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<oliverio> herlan, digita isso aqui: apt-get -f install;apt-get autoremove;apt-get remove;apt-get clean;apt-get;autoclean
<oliverio> e tenta baixar algum pacote
<herlan> ok oliverio
<hggdh> não vai funcionar :-)
<herlan> realmente não deu
<oliverio> herlan, o que retornou?
<herlan> http://img.gforum.tv/ver.php?i=a6f46568713b0690d8f5a1f68370ff579e81e82d.jpg&g=a6f46568713b0690d8f5a1f68370ff579e81e82d.jpg
<herlan> oliverio essa mensagem ai
<oliverio> herlan, antes de digitar os comandos passados, digite: su (vai pedir senha, você coloca e dá enter, depois roda aqueles comandos)
<herlan> os comandos que vc mim passou? ou o update?
<oliverio> herlan, faz o seguinte: digite su, coloque a senha e me dá um ok..
<herlan> certo
<herlan> so um momento ta dando falha de autenticação
<hggdh> e vai dar falha de autenticação. A conta root não tem um password válido no Ubuntu
<hggdh> em vez de 'su', use 'sudo'.
<hggdh> sudo -i por exemplo
<herlan> oliverio
<herlan> coloquei o comando sudo su
<herlan> e agora estou como root
<hggdh> herlan: agora edite /etc/apt/sources.list e troque todas as ocorrencias de br.archive.ubuuntu.com por archive.ubuntu.com
<hggdh> (a mesma coisa poderia ser feita via 'sudo vi /etc/pat/sources.list')
<herlan> ele não deixa editar estou na tela
<hggdh> herlan: detalhes, por favor
<herlan> pronto consegui editar hggdh
<herlan> mudei todos
<herlan> como faço pra salvar e sair?
<hggdh> herlan: (1) salvar o que? (2) qual editor estás a usar?
<herlan> coloquei o comando sudo vi /etcapt/sources.list
<hggdh> herlan: pressione ESC, and depois ZZ
<herlan> pronto
<hggdh> ainda és root?
<herlan> siim
<hggdh> herlan: apt-get update
<herlan> pronto esta baixando
<herlan> hggdh:
<hggdh> quando terminar me avise
<herlan> hggdh:  falhou
<hggdh> herlan: tente sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<herlan> ok
<herlan> pronto hggdh
<herlan> instalou
<hggdh> herlan: apt-get update | pastebinit
<hggdh> herlan: depois de-nos o link resultante
<herlan> hggdh:
<herlan> deu um erro
<herlan> http://img.gforum.tv/img/c7915d69651bd469dbb60b60e71f9a6b2b3a93dd.jpg
<Guest48455> Boa tarde, como faço para adquirir o cd Ubuntu?
<FabianoBico> Boa tarde, como faço para adquirir o cd Ubuntu?
<hggdh> FabianoBico: CDs não mais são distribuidos. Podes baixar as ISOs em http://releases.ubuntu.com
<hggdh> herlan: coloque tua /etc/apt/sources.list em um pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu.com, por exemplo)
<FabianoBico> No site consta isso "Baixe o Ubuntu agora mesmo ou solicite seu CD"
<herlan> como faço pra colocar na pastebin por linha de comando
<herlan> hggdh:
<hggdh> herlan: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<herlan> pronto hggdh  o link é http://paste.ubuntu.com/11691391/
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<hggdh> herlan: tens ficheiros em /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<herlan> se tiver e pra mandar?
<herlan> não tem esta indicando somente que é um diretorio
<hggdh> herlan: OK. edite novamente /etc/apt/sources.list, e coloque um '#' no início de todas as linhas com "multiverse"
<Sampaio> Boa tarde
<Sampaio> Pode me orientar se posso instalar o linux direto do site no meu notebook e instala-lo, ficando dois sistema operacional. E se posso instalar o linux através do arquivo instalador baixado na máquina?
<rafox> Sampaio, vc já instalou algum sistema operacional?
<Sampaio> Não.
<Democradir> Boa tarde!
<Democradir> Acabei de me iniciar no Ubuntu!
<Sampaio> Certo.
<Sampaio> Veja minha dúvida
<denisbr> Sampaio: você já pesquisou no google sobre sua dúvida?
<Sampaio> Eu estou baixando o arquivo de instalação do site do umbu para minha máquina. Após ter concluido se eu clicar nesse arquivo e pedir para instalar ele instala
<Sampaio> Ainda não
<Sampaio> eu vou tentar ver no google
<denisbr> Sampaio: o bom é sempre começar pelo google, pela documentação oficial do projeto
<Sampaio> Certo, eu vou tentar.
<Democradir> Algue'm pode dar uma forsa sobre o teclado, por isso estou escrevendo errado.
<Sampaio> Fique tranquilo eu estou entendo a escrita.
<Sampaio> Eu vou pesquisar como instalar o linux umbu no site do google e sigo o passo a passo.
<rafox> Sampaio: não se instala um sistema operacional da mesma forma que um programa
<Democradir> Outra coisa, continuo com o Windows, tudo que tenho eh por este sistema.
<Democradir> Sampaio, eu n'ao posso ajuda`-lo
<Democradir> como disse, acabei de instalar o ubuntu
<rafox> Sampaio: vc precisa colocar o arquivo em um mídia (usb, cd ou dvd) e iniciar o sistema através dessa mídia
<denisbr> Democradir: você também já pesquisou no Google e na documentação oficial do projeto referente ao seu problema?
<Democradir> ainda nao, na verdade agora eh que vai aparecer todas as du`vidas
<rafox> Sampaio: normalmente você grava esse arquivo como imagem, assim ele pode ser usado para instalar o sistema no seu HD sem problemas
<Sampaio> Tudo bem. Então eu posso salvar esse arquivo no pen drive e executa-lo através do pen drive.
<rafox> Democradir: existe nas configurações do sistema, uma parte referente a configuração de teclado
<Sampaio> Tudo bem. Então eu posso salvar esse arquivo no pen drive e executa-lo através do pen drive.
<rafox> Sampaio: Sim. Mas vc vai precisar de um software pra isso.
<Sampaio> Tudo bem. Então eu posso salvar esse arquivo no pen drive e executa-lo através do pen drive.
<rafox> Sampaio: Só colocar o arquivo não vai funcionar.
<Sampaio> qual o software que eu vou precisar
<Sampaio> qual o software que eu vou precisar
<Sampaio> para fazer esse arquivo funcionar?
<rafox> Utilize o unetbootin ou rufus. Pesquise algum tutorial na internet antes de fazer isso.
 * rafael Is going to sleep now
<rafael> Boa sorte.
<Democradir> ok
<Sampaio> muito obrigado meu amigo
<Henry_> Boa tarde, a Paz de Jesus Cristo esteja com vocês! Amém!
<Henry_> Não tenho linux, trabalho em uma obra social sem fins lucrativos
<Henry_> Recentemente recibemos uma notificação da ABES que fomos denunciado por usar softwares piratas.
<Henry_> Recebemos
<Henry_> Não temos como adquirir licenças, pois trabalhamos com verbas públicas destinadas para devidos afins do atendimento social, não entra equipamentos.
<Henry_> Temos uma média de 70 máquinas, praticamente 90% doadas por pessoas que trocaram as suas por mais novas.
<Henry_> Como faço para mudar meu sistema para software livre?
<Henry_> O que preciso?
<rafael> Henry_: Depende do que vc precisa
<rafael> Henry_: Quais serviços são usados nos computadores? Os usuários vão conseguir se adaptar a um novo sistema?
<Henry_> Os trabalhos, arquivos do Office irão funcionar? Temos planilhas do Excel com macro e diversas funções e comandos.
<Henry_> Bom, tenho certeza que irão sofrer muito, pois embora formados em pedagogia, psicologia, assistentes sociais, ainda apanham bastante dos softwares microsoft.
<Henry_> Mas, nossa realidade é que não temos como adquirir licenças da Microsoft. Então teremos que passar pelo caminho das pedras para aprender a mexer em um novo sistema e pacote BrOffice. Livres
<Henry_> A grande parte dos usuários são mais o Word e uma minoria Excel e PowerPoint.
<rafael> Henry_: vcs tem internet?
<Elfon> Com um pouco de boa vontade e persistência é possível realizar as funcções com software livre
<Elfon> tive q me adaptar  há pouco tempo
<Henry_> Mas temos um banco de dados do Access para cadastro das crianças.
<Henry_> Sim tenho temos internet...
<rafael> Henry_: quanto as macros, acho mais dificil
<rafael> Henry_: existem alternativas ao access
<rafael> Henry_: seria interessante usar o Linux como solução e sistema operacional e vcs poderiam usar o google docs como alternativa online
<Democradir> Agora que ja' estou no Ubuntu, nao preciso mais deixar o pendrive conectado?
<rafael> Henry_: acho que a grande dificuldade vai ser migrar os arquivos e tudo mais para essa nova solução
<Henry_> Rafael, sobre o Excel, as macros foram criadas para andar entre as planilhas no rodapé do arquivo, selecionar uma quantidade de celulas ou dados para imprimir, coisas deste tipo.
<rafael> Henry_: entidades sem fins lucrativos tem direito a usar o google apps de graça
<rafael> Henry_: acho que seria uma solução boa pra vcs
<rafael> Henry_: sistema operacional vcs podem escolher ubuntu, debian, fedora, elementary OS, kubuntu...
<Henry_> Entendi, e as formulas também não funcionam?
<rafael> Henry_: as planilhas do google também usam formulas
<rafael> o mint tambem é um solução boa
<Henry_> Entendi, e só funcionam on-line?
<Democradir> Algue'm pode dar um suporte pra iniciante?
<rafael> Henry_: tem extensões no google chrome que fazem funcionar off line
<Henry_> Certo...
<rafael> e pode usar também em tablets e smartphones
<rafael> Democradir: faça sua pergunta e aguarde alguem responder
<Democradir> Acabei de instalar o ubuntu e estou usando, agora posso desconectar o pendrive boota'vel?
<Henry_> Entendi Rafael, vou baixar o ubuntu e instalar para estudar o funcionamento, agradeço de momento. Obrigado, tenha uma maravilhosa, Santa e Abençoada semana. Deus te Abençoe e te Guarde! Amém!
<Democradir> Tem um tutorial ou algo do tipo para alterar idioma, teclado e como fasso pra usar os arquivos que estao la' no windows ainda?
<Elfon> Democradir: ao final da instalação ele pede pra reiniciar
<Elfon> Democradir: aí vc pode tirar o pen drive
<Elfon> Democradir: o idioma vc escolhe na instalação....espera as atualizações e mais nada
<Elfon> bom...pelo menos na maioria das distros é assim :)
<Democradir> Estou usando ja, nao pediu pra reiniciar e nem me deu opcao pra escolher o idioma.
<Democradir> eh melhor reiniciar entao?
<Elfon> Democradir: se vc escolheu instalar ao invés de testar pode reiniciar (lembrando que a instalação tenha ocorrido até o final)
<Elfon> se não der certo volte ao canal
<Elfon> :)
<Democradir> ok
<Democradir> Ola`, boa tarde. Estou configurando o ubuntu agora, para continuar a instalacao
<Democradir> fui para a fase de compartimentacao, algue`m pode auxiliar?
<Elfon> hggdh: mirqui vcs tem mais intimidade com Ubuntu...dá um help pro Democradir
<Elfon> Democradir: qual a mensagem?
<Democradir> Ola`, boa tarde. Estou configurando o ubuntu agora, para continuar a instalacao
<Democradir> fui para a fase de compartimentacao, algue`m pode auxiliar?
<Democradir> ok, voltei para o tipo de instalacao
<Democradir> tem as opcoes
<Democradir> apagar disco e reinstalar o Ubuntu
<Democradir> Encrypt the new Ubuntu
<Elfon> hggdh: essa opção do Democradir de apagar o disco todo deixa a home separada?
<Democradir> Use LVM with the new Ubuntu installation
<Democradir> e
<denisbr> Democradir: veja se ajuda http://www.tecmundo.com.br/linux/3912-dicas-do-windows-como-instalar-o-ubuntu-em-paralelo.htm
<Elfon> denisbr: pelo que vi ele quer chutar o windows
<Democradir> opcao avancada - nesta se cria particoes
<Democradir> nao quero deixar o windows ainda
<Democradir> nao imediatamente
<Elfon> Democradir: vc que dual boot?
<Elfon> Ubuntu e Windows ou só Ubuntu?
<Democradir> os dois, por enquanto
<Democradir> pois tenho um monte de arquivos que soh abrem no windows, nao eh assim?
<denisbr> Democradir: então veja o link que te passei
<Democradir> ok, estou vendo
<Elfon> Democradir: particularmente não conheço nenhum arquivo que não consiga abrir no linux...mas nesse caso aconselharia uma lida em: http://ubuntued.info/como-particionar-o-disco-para-instalar-o-ubuntu-em-5-minutos
<denisbr> Elfon: a não ser arquivos .exe :P
<Democradir> ok, entao, word, corel, photoshop, illustrator, todos abrem?
<Elfon> denisbr: estes eu nem considero como arquivos....são pragas mesmo...hahaha
<hggdh> Elfon: *pode* deixar. Tudo depende das opções de instalação
<Elfon> hggdh: dá uma ajuda pro Democradir ...eu não estou familiarizado com o instalador do ubuntu
<Elfon> hggdh: acostumado a fazer meio que na mão (Gparted) :)
<Democradir> por enquanto quero manter o Windows, e prefiro particionar para o Ubuntu.
<Democradir> alia`s, eh melhor particionar ou tanto faz?
<hggdh> Democradir: bem, tens que ter espaço livre no disco para instalar Linux
<Democradir> tem muito espaco
<hggdh> logo, particionar é provavelmente uma boa opção
<Democradir> mais de 400 gb
<hggdh> se vais manter ambos Windows and Linux, crie uma partição extendida de (digamos) 100G, e instale Linux nela; crie outra partição NTFS para arquivos que queres compartilhar (ou simplesmente monte a partição Windows no Linux)
<hggdh> normalmente eu instalo em uma partição de 50G, e uso o /home em outra partição
<Democradir> Ok, eu jah estou no ubuntu, mas pelo que entendi ainda nao eh o definitivo, pois ainda nao instalei
<Democradir> hggdh - entao posso fazer a particao a partir daqui mesmo
<Democradir> nossa, isso parece complicado
<hggdh> Democradir: sugestão: use uma máquina de teste; se for destruida por erro de instalação, não te afetará
 * hggdh goes AFK for a while
<Democradir> Eu quero fazer ja no HD
<Democradir> Como fasso pra acessar o hd por aqui, ja' estou na interface do Ubuntu, preciso particionar?
<Democradir> ops, preciso particionar
<Democradir> algue'm pode auxiliar?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Democradir> astroo - ola
<Democradir> consegui resolver aquele problema da BIOS
<Democradir> agora estou na instalacao, de fato, do ubuntu
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> bom
<Democradir> preciso particionar o hd, sabe como faz isso?
<Democradir> estou vendo tutoriais, mas nao consigo acessar o hd pelo ubuntu, como faz?
<BrunoPT> Democradir: use o GParted para particionar
<Democradir> BrunoPT - o que eh isso?
<astroo-> 1 programa
<BrunoPT> Democradir: a ferramenta que precisa para particionar o disco
<Democradir> como faco pra acessar o hd aqui, pelo ubuntu?
<Democradir> vou ter que sair, entrar pelo windows e particionar?\
<Democradir> Boa noite!
<Democradir> Sai do Ubuntu e vim para o Windows para particionar o hd
<astroo-> ok
<Democradir> Alguma dica sobre quanto espaço reservo para o Ubuntu?
<dika> Não consigo matar um processo na Central de Programas Ubuntu
<Creto> Democradir: uns 20 a 25 GB são suficientes
<oliverio> dika, digite ps x e cole num pastebin pra gente.
<dika> 3220 ?        Sl     0:26 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/software-center
<dika> será que é esse processo que devo matar?
<dika> PID 3220?
<KurtKraut> dika, Sim, mas por que você quer matar ele? Tem certeza que ele tá fazendo nada?
<dika> é o único que vem do software center...
<dika> Preciso matar pq não estou conseguindo instalar nada nem fazer atualizações
<dika_> não deu certo
<dika_> não consigo finalizar um processo da Central de Programas Ubuntu
<oliverio> dika_, se você quer mesmo matar este processo: kill -9 3220
<dika_> já matei esse processo e o problema continua
<KurtKraut> dika_, ps aux e cola num pastebin para mim, por favor.
<dika_> como eu faço um pastebin?
<KurtKraut> dika_, Acessa o site pastebin.com e cola o conteúdo que você quiser. Isso vai gerar um endereço único (URL) que você pode colar aqui e ao acessarmos essa URL, veremos as múltiplas linhas que você colou
<dika_> beleza
<dika_> kurtKaraut:  http://pastebin.com/bVu4Kfc0
<oliverio> dika_, a central de programas do ubuntu não está mais aberto na sua máquina, dika_
<oliverio> dika_, o que está acontecendo com seu sistema? conta pra gente.
<dika_> Mas o processo está aqui!
<dika_> Eu tento cancelar, mas não cancela. Assim, eu não consigo instalar nada, nem fazer atualizações
<oliverio> dika_, que processo está aí? está aberto em interface gráfica?
<dika_> eu não sei qual processo está travado, mas é na Central de Programas
<KurtKraut> dika_, E como você sabe que é na Central de Programas? Que mensagem de erro você vê?
<KurtKraut> dika_, Mostra um screenshot para a gente, faz upload no imgur.com
<dika_> kurtKraut: http://imgur.com/sT6hhqI
<KurtKraut> dika_, Realmente existe uma instalação de pacote ainda pendente no seu sistema
<KurtKraut> dika_, No pastebin que você passou, a linha 179 demonstra isso
<KurtKraut> dika_, Vamos tentar forçar a interrupção: sudo kill -9 3087
<KurtKraut> dika_, E me diga se resolveu
<dika_> KurtKraut, deu certo!! Obrigada!!
<KurtKraut> dika_, Para você entender como matei a charada: dpkg é o nome do binário responsável pela etapa concreta de instalar um pacote. Se ele ainda estava rodando, a Central de Programas estava esperando ele terminar para fechar
<KurtKraut> dika_, Quando você instalar um outro programa, é capaz que o sistema reclame. Mas ele te dará uma opção de fazê-lo resolver sozinho. É nada grave não
<KurtKraut> dika_, Seria semelhante a você ter ficado sem energia/bateria durante uma instalação. É totalmente recuperável/contornável.
<dika_> KurtKraut, que bom... muito obrigada!
<KurtKraut> dika_, De nada.
<KurtKraut> dika_, Outra coisa... vi que tem ClamAV rodando aí. Por que você instalou isso?
<dika_> KurtKraut, pra verificar virus...
<KurtKraut> dika_, Antivírus em Linux só detecta vírus de Windows. Então na prática não tem muita serventia.
<KurtKraut> dika_, Na prática, você não vai encontrar vírus no Linux. Os que existem são demonstrações teóricas e exigem muito esforço/colaboração sua para te infectar.
<KurtKraut> dika_, De software malicioso em Linux, todos que encontrei desde 1999, sempre pude fazer o caminho de volta e identificar que entraram na máquina porque era um servidor, acessível via internet e com senha fácil (estilo login admin, senha admin).
<dika_> KurtKraut, é o tal negócio... "vai que de uma M... de eu fazer esse tal esforço / colaboração" com um AV rodando fico mais tranquila...
<KurtKraut> dika_, Então não dá muito para reclamar da segurança de uma casa se você deixa a chave debaixo do tapete do lado de fora. Não é mérito do ladrão
<KurtKraut> dika_, De fato, não vejo mal em você rodar antivírus. Apenas sinalizo que não precisa. Se um dia você se cansar, pode remover sem medo.
<dika_> KurtKraut, coloquei um senha forte...
#ubuntu-br 2015-06-11
<Democradir> barna: boa noite
<Democradir> Consegui acessar o pendrive e já comecei a instalação do Ubuntu
<Democradir> mas emperrei naquela fase do tipo de instalação
<astroo-> ...
<Democradir> boa noite
<CyL> Democradir: Qual a dúvida?
<Democradir> na fase em que deixo o ubuntu fazer automaticamente ou eu escolho a partição
<Democradir> escolho a partição manual
<Democradir> mas ele não deixa porque diz que preciso deixar 1mb para boot
<CyL> Democradir: Tem outro sistema instalado no computador?
<CyL> *que queira manter
<Democradir> Cyl: sim, quero dual boot
<Democradir> com windows
<CyL> Democradir: Qual windows?
<Democradir> 8.1
<Democradir> não aparecia espaço livre, daí fui lá e liberei 200gb
<CyL> Democradir: O windows 8.1 já cria sua própria partição de boot
<CyL> Democradir: Vc deve utilizar a mesma partição de boot utilizada pelo Widnows 8.1
<Democradir> então, pois é, mas quando coloco para criar a partição dá certo
<Democradir> daí quando clico pra instalar
<Democradir> ele diz que precisa de espaço para boot 1mb
<CyL> Democradir: VC viu que deve utilizar a mesma partição criada pelo windows 8.1?
<Democradir> mas como sei qual é?
<Democradir> aparecem 6 partições
<CyL> Democradir: depende da sua instalação do windows, não sei dizer com certeza.
<CyL> Democradir: Notebook com partições de recuperação?
<Democradir> não tenho que selecionar a partição de espaço livre?
<Democradir> tem
<Democradir> partição de recuperação
<Democradir> duas
<CyL> Democradir: vc tem que reduzir uma das partições para criar espaço em disco não particionado
<Democradir> de 15gb
<barna> Democradir, opa opa, chegando, lendo msgs anteriores.
<Democradir> mas já criei 200gb
<CyL> Democradir: além disso, vc tem que indicar ao instalador qual sua partição de boot uefi
<CyL> Democradir: Nunca instalei com um setup como o seu, sugiro procurar por um tutorial na internet, desculpe.
<Democradir> obrigado
<Democradir> barna: cara, isso parece um parto
<Democradir> tive até que brigar com o pessoal da Acer para mostrarem como mudava a BIOS
<Democradir> mas mostraram
<Democradir> agora não sai dessa partição
<Democradir> Vou sair, daqui a pouco retorno.
<gilzao> #ubuntu
<CyL> gilzao: ?
<gilzao> isso
<CyL> gilzao: ok
<gilzao> de onde vc é?
<gilzao> relembrando os velhos tempos
<lagreca> Boa noite, pessoal. Tenho um problema com o brilho da tela no laptop usando xubuntu 14.04.2. Quando eu uso as teclas fn para reduzir o brilho e deixo o pc mt tempo sem uso, ao voltar e tentar restabelecer o brilho usando fn novamente, não tem efeito nenhum. Ou seja, a tela escurece e depois de algum tempo não fica acesa novamente.
<lagreca> Como corrigir isso?
<lagreca> Obrigado.
<astroo-> ola
<Daekdroom> lagreca, você sabe se a tela fica bloqueada após esse tempo de uso? e sabe se é possível mudar o brilho enquanto a tela está bloqueada?
<lagreca> Daekdroom, fn brilho nao funciona com a tela bloqueada. E o problema de permanecer escuro ocorre sem bloqueio msm.
<edsoncanto> aloha!
<astroo-> ola
<Democradir> barna - presente ainda?
<Democradir> astroo - ?
<Democradir> instalei o ubuntu, mas quando pediu pra reiniciar nao consegui
<astroo-> nao sei mais
<astroo-> a esta hora ja nao vai facil ter ajuda
<Democradir> ok, volto amanha
<Democradir> valew
<Democradir> boa noite
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<EllieGoulding> oi
<DarioUB> Olá,estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 14.10 usando o virtualbox,tenho o windows 8.1.Na hora de rodar o unbuntu no virtualbox aparece o seguinte erro "This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - plese use a kernel appropriate for you CPU" alguem pode me ajudar ?
<EllieGoulding> DarioUB, você precisa selecione "Ubuntu 64-bit" no virtualbox
<DarioUB> Não aparece
<DarioUB> Só aparece opções 32bits
<EllieGoulding> o que é teu cpu?
<EllieGoulding> me desculpa, português nâo é minha premiera idioma
<barna> EllieGoulding, provavelmente seu computador não aceita virtualização de 64bits.
<DarioUB> Certo!
<barna> desculpe respondi pra pessoa errada,
<barna> DarioUB, baixa a versão 32bits
<EllieGoulding> barna, ah, problamente
<DarioUB> Sistema operacional de 64bits, processador com base em x64
<EllieGoulding> O cpu precisa vt-x
<DarioUB> Ta certo!vou tentar aqui!vou deixar baixando aqui!qualquer coisa volto =D!Obrigado
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<herlan> hggdh:  vamos continuar de onde paramos ?
<Democradir> Bom dia!
<Democradir> Algu[em disposto a auxiliar?
<rafael> Bom dia
<rafael> Relate seu problema e espere uma resposta.
<Democradir> Acabei de instalar o ubuntu, mas estou com problemas na hora do boot.
<Democradir> Completei a instalacao e o programa solicitou a reinicilizacao, apos a instalaca, entao cliquei pra reinicializar e comecou os problemas
<Democradir> tive que conectar o pendrive bootavel novamente, como se fosse instalar o ubuntu novamente, ai fui ate a fase em que pede para escolher o tipo de instalacao e la avisava que o computador ja tem o ubuntu instalado
<Democradir> entao sai da instalacao e consegui acessar o ubuntu, mas parece que nao conseguir fazer o dual boot, que era minha intencao
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<LokUB> Olá,uso windows 8.1 e estou instalando o ubuntu no virtualbox,no momento da instação posso escolher "Apagar disco e reinstalar o ubuntu" sem perder o windows neh?
<Elfon> se for no virtualbox sim
<rafael> LokUB: a máquina virtual criará um disco virtual
<LokUB> Certo,obrigado!estou instalando,qualquer coisa retorno aqui =D
<LokUB> Depois de instalado fica só na tela roxa no virtual,tenho que reiniciar ?
<LokUB> Nossa ficou muito lento =X..ainda bem que é só pra ter uma noção basica pra estudar pra concurso..
<Elfon> LokUB: verifica quanto vc colocou de RAM
<LokUB> 2048
<LokUB> Será que tem alguma coisa haver ter instalado a versão 32bits?
<hackeboy> comp year wifi no lubuntu sendo que baseado no ubuntu
<Batista99> boa tarde a todos
<denisbr> Batista99: olá
<Batista99> to meio perdido aqui
<Batista99> denisbr vc sabe comno faço para instalar o vídeo no netbook asus
<denisbr> Batista99: não sei não :(
<Batista99> grato :)
<andretyn> Batista99, como video, não tah rolando, etc...
<Batista99> Andreytyn bom está funcionando, mas com uma resolução menor qdo uso o net....mas qdo ligo outro monitor num funciona
<Batista99> digo no monitor externo funciona perfeitamente, mas o monitor embutido não rola
<andretyn> versão do ubuntu?
<Batista99> 14 acho
<Batista99> sei q atualizei esses dias, faz tempo q não usava
<andretyn> Batista99, já tentou a configuração "monitores"?
<Batista99> ah sim
<andretyn> Batista99, tambem tem que o monitor tem uma resolução e o video tem outra, e não tem como extrapolar essa config
<Batista99> a resolução fica 1024 x 600 no monitor do net
<andretyn> net=netbook?
<Batista99> isso
<andretyn> e o video?
<Batista99> mas o monitor externo funciona normal
<andretyn> netbook sempre é mais fraco que qualquer coisa!!
<andretyn> Batista99, se no configuração do monitor aparece o maximo de resolução, isto é, o 1024x800, vai dar para colocar somente isso no netbook!
<andretyn> no monitor externo é a resolução que o monitor consegue chegar!! Vc entendeu?
<Batista99> 1024 x 600... não aparece 1024 x 800
<andretyn> Batista99, então é essa a resolução maxima que o net pode chegar! Isso depende do monitor!
<Batista99> mas no windows não tenho essa restrição
<Batista99> exemplo o navegador não aparece totalmente
<andretyn> Batista99, qual a resolução que o windows tinha nesse netbook?
<andretyn> Batista99, qual o tipo de netbook, marca, etc... pf?
<andretyn> para registro, depende do netbook asus, a resolução maxima para o monitor do mesmo é de 1024x600!!!
<Henry_> Boa tarde, a Paz de Jesus Cristo esteja com vocês! Amém!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> amém :)
<Henry_> Estou começando migrar para Linux, preciso saber algumas coisas antes.
<mirqui> fala , tbm sou novo no linux
<Henry_> Baixei e instalei Ubuntu 14.10 e já está atualizando para 15.04 é necessário?
<Henry_> Posso usar uma versão mais antinga, exemplo 9.10?
<mirqui> eu uso a 14.04 , muito boa
<mirqui> eu uso a 32bits
<Henry_> Vi uma barra lateral esquerda e descobri que chama lançador, tem como desativá-la/removê-la?
<mirqui> mas já usei a 64  , mas não notei diferença
<mirqui> tem como ocultar
<mirqui> vai em configurações ,
<mirqui> aparencias
<Henry_> Já vi como oculta, foi até simples achar nas configurações, mas penso melhor desativar ou remover.
<mirqui> na segunda aba
<mirqui> não é possivel
<mirqui> se vc gosta de docks , tem o cairo dock
<mirqui> ai é todos osprogramas no dock tipo mac os
<Henry_> Já usei algumas vezes a versão 10.04 para iniciar o computador pelo CD somente para fazer backup do HD que não partia o outro sistema, a parte gráfica dele é mais amigavel.
<mirqui> o unity , o lançador tbm é muito amigável
<mirqui> eu tinha a mania de botar icones no desktop , mas te digo , é só costume
<mirqui> fica um tempo com o unity que vc se acostuma
<mirqui> vc já usei o mint ?
<Henry_> Pela primeira impressão não, quando usei a versão 10.04 tudo fluia como se estevesse me passando um vídeo explicativo, nesta versão com este unity/lançador não consigo fazer nada, tudo parece tão estranho, difícil
<mirqui> ??
<mirqui> bom , o lançador é , tem um programa , põe no lançador e executa
<Henry_> Não como eu disse só dava boot pelo CD Ubuntu 9.4 ou 10.04 para fazer backup de HDs que não inicializava, hoje é meu primeiro uso, são apenas algumas horas. Não sei nada.
<mirqui> qual sua dificuldade ?
<CyL> Henry_: Existe o Ubuntu Mate agora, mesma interface dessas versões, baseadas no Gnome 2
<mirqui> ahaha calma , tudo a seu tempo :)
<CyL> Henry_: https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<mirqui> sim , o cyl tbmm tem uma resposta a seus problemas
<mirqui> mas vc já usou o linux mint ?
<mirqui> tão bom quanto o ubuntu
<mirqui> e customizavel como o windows
<Henry_> Entendi, vou verificar, é que hoje li algumas matérias para ver se faço a migração e muito se falava deste Gnome, embora não entendi muito, mas parece que Unity veio substituir, é isto?
<mirqui> quanto a isso não sei te dizer
<CyL> Henry_: Sim, mas o Ubuntu Mate é justamente um Ubuntu sem Unity, com um "sucessor" do Gnome
<mirqui> só sei baixar a iso , instalar e usar :)
<Henry_> Não mirqui, nunca usei outro sistema senão o Windows, trabalho com eles desde o DOS, Win 3.11, e assim até o Win 8.1, agora que irei/preciso dar inicio para Linux
<mirqui> eu tbm numca usei
<mirqui> ai fiquei de cara com o windows , era numa base de 200 reais a cada 6 meses indo ao conserto
<mirqui> o primeiro que tentei foi o linux mint
<mirqui> bem parecido com o windows
<mirqui> ai um dia testei o ubuntu
<mirqui> gostei , não sei te dizer o porque
<mirqui> mas sempre uso o ubuntu ou o mint
<Henry_> Então, eu nunca tive problema algum, muito pelo contrário, mas preços sim vem me afetanto. Tempos de seca, entende...
<mirqui> ahaha compreendo
<CyL> Henry_: Vc está migrando para o Linux por questões de economia?
<mirqui> foi o meu caso 200 reais a cada 6 meses
<mirqui> podia usar o dinheiro para outra coisa
<Henry_> Sim CyL
<mirqui> o ubuntu ou o mint eu mesmo instalo
<CyL> Henry_: Qual a versão do Windows atualmente instalada em seu computador?
<CyL> mirqui: Vc consegue instalar o Ubuntu ou o Mint mas não consegue instalar o Windows?!
<mirqui> e já perdi a conta de quantas vezes já instalei e desistalei
<mirqui> ahahah não tinha um windows do caribe cara
<Henry_> Trabalho em uma Obra Social sem fins lucrativos, não temos verbas próprias, somente doações e públicas, mas que são todas direcionadas ao atendimento, não cobrem equipamentos e mão de obra/funcionários.
<mirqui> era assisténcia tec. na veia
<mirqui> então , o linux é livre
<mirqui> olhasó
<mirqui> licença windows
<mirqui> licença office
<mirqui> antivirus
<CyL> Henry_: É, neste caso, o Linux é uma boa saída, já que vai instalar em diversos computadores. O ubuntu também facilita o gerenciamento de vários computadores ao mesmo tempo
<mirqui> é um bom dinheiro ou não ?
<CyL> mirqui: Mas dependendo do que a pessoa fizer, o Windows acaba sendo mais indicado.
<mirqui> vcs trabahão em engenharia ?
<mirqui> trabalham
<mirqui> é um dos ramos restritos
<Henry_> Então CyL, preciso conhecer/aprender o funcionamento, pois depois terei que passar para os demais funcionários, mas se eu já estou tendo dificuldades só na tela desktop do Ubuntu, não consigo nem remover/desativar a barra lateral esquerda, quem dirá os demais funcionários.
<mirqui> o resto tem programas alternativos
<CyL> mirqui: Eu não, mas não é somente em engenharia, há muitos exemplos disso. Ser a favor do Linux não é ser contra o Windows na minha opinião.
<mirqui> no que vcs trabalham ?
<CyL> Henry_: Qual a experiência anterior do seu público alvo?
<CyL> mirqui: gerência de projetos e desenvolvimento e integração de sistemas
<CyL> Henry_: Eles possuem experiência com Windows?
<mirqui> t.i ?
<Henry_> Como disse trabalho em uma Obra Social sem fins lucrativos, nosso público alvo são crianças carentes de 06 à 17anos.
<CyL> mirqui: TI também
<mirqui> ai tem níveis
<CyL> Henry_: Se eles não possuem qualquer experiência com computadores, não vai fazer muita diferença qual Ubuntu vc escolha
<CyL> Henry_: Se já tiveram contato com Windows, sugiro utilizar um Ubuntu com uma interface mais parecida, como o Mate
<mirqui> crianças de 6 a 17 anos não trabalam com níveis restritivos
<mirqui> eles trabalham com desktops somentes
<CyL> Henry_: Como o mirqui disse, existe o Mint também, mas acho que o Ubuntu Mate vai lhe servir melhor
<mirqui> um pacote office
<Henry_> Sim, mas eu precisarei ter alguma intimidade, facilidade, assimilar bem com o Windows para melhor instruir.
<CyL> Henry_: Existe o Xubuntu também, que é mais maduro que o Mate, mais fácil de customizar, e é menos radicalmente diferente do que o Windows
<CyL> *do que o Unity em relação ao Windows
<mirqui> dá uma olhada no linux mint
<mirqui> o unity é só o dock do mac na bara lateral
<mirqui> barra
<Henry_> Sim, vou ler sobre o Mint, Xubuntu e ao Mate, agradeço desde já, tenham uma maravilhosa, Santa e Abençoada semana. Deus os Abençoe e os Guarde! Amém!
<mirqui> fique com deus , até :)
<CyL> Tchau
<jonathan21> .
<EllieGoulding> bom dia :)
<mirqui> blza :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<CyL> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<EllieGoulding> ola astroo-
<astroo-> ola
<EllieGoulding> tudo bem?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<EllieGoulding> sou bom
<EllieGoulding> :)
#ubuntu-br 2015-06-12
<mistersan> boa noite
<mistersan> descobri como fazer um cartao de orelhao infinito, vcs acham que devo fazer pra vender?
<astroo-> ola
<CyL> mistersan: acho que aqui não é o lugar apropriado
<oliverio> hahahahaha
<oliverio> cuidado com a PF, mistersan!
<mistersan> a PF esta aqui?
<mistersan> ;)
<EllieGoulding> pessoas usas orelhãos ainda?
<mistersan> nao porque os cartoes sao caros
<mistersan> mas se eles existem sao para usar
<mistersan> devo cobrar uns 500 reais por cada ne
<mistersan> pois tem unidades infinitas
<oliverio> nunca se sabe! :P
<mistersan> 1° de abril :D
<victomina> ola
<astroo-> ola
<EllieGoulding> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Neela> hello
<Neela> need help
<Neela> cant stall anything from terminal or
<Neela> software central
<Neela> someone could help? i installed ubuntu 15.04
<EllieGoulding> o que é problema
<Neela> tem tente que fala portugues aqui?
<Neela> que bom
<Neela> da esse erro aqui
<Neela> entao
<Neela> Parece haver um erro de programação no aptdaemon, o software que permite que você instale/remova softwares e realize outras tarefas relacionadas ao gerenciamento de pacotes.
<Neela> e nao consigo instalar nada pelo aptget. tb da erro
<EllieGoulding> sim, português não é minha primeira idioma, sou ainda aprendendo
<EllieGoulding> :)
<Neela> ok
<Neela> qual seu primeiro idioma?
<EllieGoulding> íngles
<Neela> conseguiu entender o erro?
<EllieGoulding> vovê precisa root
<Neela> como fazer?
<EllieGoulding> *você
<EllieGoulding> com sudo
<EllieGoulding> em o terminal
<EllieGoulding> digitar sudo apt-get install
<Neela> mas sempre ponho sudo e mesmo no terminal nao funciona. nem esse comando
<Neela> quando dou enter nesse comando, o terminal fecha
<EllieGoulding> realmente, parece o seu instalar de ubuntu é currpt
<EllieGoulding> baixar nova
<Neela> tenho que baixar novo instalador?
<slipky> Neela: já tentou o $ sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<EllieGoulding> si, aquele baixar parece não bom
<EllieGoulding> baixar um novo copiar
<EllieGoulding> reinstalar
<Neela> da essa msg
<Neela> sudo: não foi possível fazer mkdir /var/lib/sudo/sekila: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Neela> sera que o problema é na hora de gravar?
<Neela> baixei do site do ubuntu mesmo
<EllieGoulding> sim
<EllieGoulding> e verificar o md5 de baixar novo
<Neela> so se eu gravar o cd novamente
<Neela> como fazer um pendrive de boot do ubuntu?
<EllieGoulding> qual os?
<EllieGoulding> em windows usa yumiboot ou rufus
<EllieGoulding> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<EllieGoulding> no ubuntu ou outra linux, usa dd
<EllieGoulding> dd if=o seu ubuntu-cd.iso of=/dev/sdx
<EllieGoulding> verificar o seu discos com lsblk
<logdopinguim> bom dia
<Elfon> BOM DIA
<Elfon> SEXTA-FEIRA SUA LINDA!!! JÁ TAVA COM SAUDADES!!!
<denisbr> Bom dia!
<KingCrimson> Bom dia Chinaiedo!
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<denisbr> mirqui: bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<unixpablo> Ola pessoal!
<mirqui> blza :)
<unixpablo> Como está o Ubuntu de vocês? Uso o ubuntu 14.04 LTS e ele está perfeito. Detalhe, ele foi atualizado da versão 12.04 LTS que nunca foi formatado.
<unixpablo> Não é estranho que o WebToPy esteja no repositório do Ubuntu e o Django não?
<herlan> Bom dia preciso de ajuda para o ubuntu server 14.04
<logdopinguim> FEDORA > UBUNTU
<z010011-x> FEDORA > UBUNTU PARROT OS .......sexta-eh hoje hahaha
<Democradir> Boa tarde!
<Democradir> Como faço para acessar o Windows depois que instalo o Ubuntu?
<Dead_Thinker> Democradir: se tiver dual boot, é só reiniciar e selecionar o Windows no boot manager. geralmente quando se instala o ubuntu depois do Windows ele instala o grub ou algum boot manager
<Democradir> Então isso seria automático? Tipo, na tela de inicialização eu teria estas opções ou tenho que acessar o grub?
<Democradir> Dead_Thinker:
<Democradir> Dead_Thinker: Então isso seria automático? Tipo, na tela de inicialização eu teria estas opções ou tenho que acessar o grub?
<Dead_Thinker> Democradir: geralmente sim, ao iniciar o PC aparece uma tela preta com as opções de boot (ubuntu, windows), e um contador, vc tem alguns segundos pra selecionar um deles ou deixar o padrão
<Democradir> Acho que no meu isso não deu certo, mas vou testar agora, daqui a pouco retorno aqui. grato.
<Democradir> Dead_Thinker: aparece estas coisas nesta ordem:
<Democradir> 1º BOOT MGR IS MISSING
<Democradir> PRESS CTRL + ALT + DEL TO RESTART
<Democradir> 2º PRESS F2 TO ENTER SETUP
<Democradir> PRESS F12 TO CHANGE BOOT DEVICE
<Democradir> APERTEI F12 E APARECEU ISTO
<Democradir> ESTAS OPÇÕES
<Democradir> USP HDD
<Democradir> HDD 500 NÃO SEI O QUE MAIS
<Democradir> NETWORK
<Democradir> ATAP CDROM
<Democradir> ESTAS 4 OPÇÕES ACIMA
<Democradir> correção a primeira das 4 é USB HDD
<Democradir> Boa tarde, estou com problemas no Grub para acessar o dual boot, alguém pode ajudar?
<Elfon> Democradir: na boa...com tanto problema eu trocaria de distro
<xGrind> Democradir, qual versao do ubuntu?
<CyL> Elfon: Qual vc sugeriria?
<logdopinguim> Fedora.
<CyL> logdopinguim: Então sugira ! :D
<Elfon> minha opção é ROSA ou OpenSuse
<Elfon> pq o Democradir tá há quase uma semana tentando instaar
<Elfon> instalar*
<Democradir> xGrind: 14.04
<Democradir> Elfon: já instalei o ubuntu, ele tá rodando
<xGrind> Democradir, instala o boot repair pra reparar o grub
<Democradir> xGrind: como instalo isso?
<xGrind> Democradir, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Boot-Repair-Como-recuperar-o-GRUB-facilmente
<Democradir> nao tenho o CD
<Democradir> xGrind: você conhece o wine?
<Democradir> xGrind: então pelo que entendi, mesmo com o Ubuntu instalado, inicializo com o USB boot
<logdopinguim> ; Atende
<logdopinguim> exten => s,1,Answer
<logdopinguim> ; Toca música de saudação "ura/boatarde", máximo 4 digitos, 3 tentativas e 5 segundos de timeout
<logdopinguim> exten => s,n,Read(OPCAO,ura/boatarde,4,3,5)
<logdopinguim> ; Verifica se opção é 2 e envia para fila comercial
<logdopinguim> exten => s,n,gotoif($["${OPCAO}x" = "2x"]?comercial)
<logdopinguim> ; Verifica se opção é 3 e envia para fila suporte
<logdopinguim> exten => s,n,gotoif($["${OPCAO}x" = "3x"]?suporte)
<logdopinguim> ; Verifica se opção é 4 e envia para o fax
<logdopinguim> exten => s,n,gotoif($["${OPCAO}x" = "4x"]?fax)
<tmachado> boa tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<denisbr> astroo-: oi
<astroo-> ola
<hggdh> vejo que o Rudolf continua...
<CyL> Pois então
<hggdh> <sigh/>
#ubuntu-br 2015-06-13
<Marcos> Boa noite
<Guest22545> preciso de ajuda com ubuntu
<Guest22545> alguem pode me ajudar
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest22545> Alguem podeme ajudar por favor
<Guest22545> ok
<KurtKraut> astroo-, Eu acho que ele não entendeu o que você quis dizer.
<CyL> Guest22545: Sem saber qual a sua dúvida não podemos ajudar
<Guest22545> Tenho um acer modelo Aspire E 15    ES1-511-c98N. O problema é que estava instalado o windows 8 nele. Instalei o ubuntu 14.04 mas o que acontece é que ele trava ao desligar. Tenh que desliga-lo no botão.
<Guest22545> As vezes trava ao liga-lo tambem.
<Guest22545> Toda plataforma linux trava. Já tentei Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Ubuntu 15.04 e outros mas tambem trava.
<Guest22545> Neste momento estou utilizando ele.
<KurtKraut> Guest22545, Como você manda desligar?
<Guest22545> Processo normal. Lado direito superior, Desligar.
<KurtKraut> Guest22545, Como a tela fica depois disso?
<Guest22545> Aparece o logo do Ubuntu com aqueles 5 pontinhos embaixo. Aparentemente vai desligar, mas derepente trava no logo mesmo.
<Guest22545> E quando isso acontece, desligo no botaoe quando ligo novamente ele mostra as opções do kernel, ex: ubuntu, opções avançadas do Ubuntu ou Setup
<KurtKraut> Guest22545, Você procurou no Google em inglês sobre o assunto? Pois tenho achado vários modelos da Acer com problema similar: http://askubuntu.com/questions/132143/stuck-on-reboot-and-shutdown
<KurtKraut> E até com outras distribuições Linux: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=172860
<KurtKraut> Mas nenhuma queixa é de 2015, o que me leva a crer que versões do kernel tenham isso configuradod
<KurtKraut> Ou você tenha que por algum parâmetro no boot ligado a ACPI
<KurtKraut> (Ou ligar/desligar ACPI na BIOS)
<Guest22545> O pior de tudo é que eu tenho mais 2 acer e eles rodam normalmento com o Ubuntu
<KurtKraut> Guest22545, É o hardware se comportando mal mesmo
<Guest22545> tem alguma forma de resolver este problema
<Guest22545> Este Acer não tem Driver de CD.
<KurtKraut> Guest22545, Não sei, provavelmente sim, sua maior chance de conseguir resolver é lendo nos posts de fórums de quem teve o mesmo problema com um Acer e vendo como dizem ter resolvido
<KurtKraut> Guest22545, Tenho a forte suspeita que com Ubuntu 15.04 isso seja resolvido automagicamente ou com pouco ajuste.
<Guest22545> Ja instalei e acontece a mesma situação.
<Guest22545> Parece que esse notebook não aceita muito bem plataforma linux.
<Guest22545> Procede?
<KurtKraut> Guest22545, A julgar pelo o que encontrei no Google, sim.
<KurtKraut> Mas acho muito provável que haja solução, você terá que pesquisar.
<Guest22545> Sabe o programa unetbootin?
<KurtKraut> sim
<Guest22545> Baixei algumas ISOS do windows para testa las novamente neste notebook e ver se ele tambem trava ao desligar, mas unetbootin não finaliza nenhuma delas, trava e tenho que forçar o fechamento. Agora ISOS do Ubuntu de varias vesões ele grava tranquilo.
<Guest22545> Já tentei pelo Criador de disco de inicialização, mas não reconhece as ISOS de windows, por qie será?
<KurtKraut> Guest22545, Não acho que o unetbootin sirva para criar pendrive bootável de instalação do Windows.
<KurtKraut> Guest22545, Ele foi projetado para permitir instalar Linux apenas.
<Guest22545> Conhece algum.
<Guest22545> Já tentei outros tambem mas não deram certo.
<KurtKraut> Guest22545, Pelo que me consta Windows só se instala com CD.
<KurtKraut> Guest22545, Não entendo de Windows, está perguntando para pessoa e para o lugar erradod.
<EllieGoulding> É possivel criar windows installar com usb no linux, formatar o usb com ntfs, depois extrair o iso para o usb ntfs
<sistematico> EllieGoulding, Olha, meio estranho esse procedimento heim...
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> EllieGoulding, Dá pra criar um pen-drive com o Windows tanto no Windows como no Linux.
<sistematico> EllieGoulding, O pendrive com Linux tambem, pode ser criado tanto no Windows como Linux.
<EllieGoulding> sim, você pode fazer usb com windows e linux no linux, mas não tanto no um usb
<EllieGoulding> seperado usb
<EllieGoulding> um por windows outra por linux
<EllieGoulding> e windows, marca o usb "boot" no gparted
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest7186> Alguém poderia me ajudar com a instalação da placa wireless rtl8190 no ubuntu 15.4? Se você pudesse acessar meu computador remotamente seria perfeito, meu conhecimento  em sistemas linux é 0!
<Guest7186> Meu WhatsApp (19) 971526866
<Seingalt> bom dia pessoal
<Seingalt> alguem poderia me dar um help
<Seingalt> por favor
<Seingalt> estou tentando montar uma imagem .img
<Seingalt> mas ela esta pedindo o filetype
<Seingalt> tentei varias
<Seingalt> e nada
<Seingalt> bem
<Seingalt> como dizia Jack estripador " VAmos por partes "
<Seingalt> =)
<Seingalt> tentava montar ela mas nada
<Seingalt> ai eu usei o comando zcat <nome_imagem>novo_nome.img
<Seingalt> blz
<Seingalt> na img original dei um file nela
<Seingalt> e mostrou o nome da img : data
<Seingalt> arquivo do tipo data seria ?
<Seingalt> bem dai eu tentei montar o arquivo  novo_nome.img
<Seingalt> mount novo_nome.img /media/teste -o loop
<Seingalt> mas me pede o filesystem type
<Seingalt> e agora ?
<oliverio> Seingalt, conhece o GNU Parted?
<Seingalt> nao conheco amigo
<oliverio> parted imagem.img
<Seingalt> vou pesquisar
<oliverio> dps da um print e cola no pastebin
<bopnet> bom dia! galera!
<oliverio> bom dia!
<bopnet> estou tentando logar no XRIC e não consido, porem com o mesmo usuario consigo logar no webchat
<bopnet> agora consegui me conectar no irc pleo x chat irc
<bopnet> agora consegui me conectar
<bopnet> Boa tarde galera estou tentando gravar um video de instalação do ubuntu porem não consigo fazer a captura da tela, alguma sugestão?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<bopnet> Bom dia! rsrs : }
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<bopnet> Blz! tudo bem e vc?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas ?
<bopnet> estou quebrando a cabeça pra gravar um video de instalação do ubuntu
<bopnet> rs
<mirqui> usa maquina virtual , ai dá para mostrar o passo a passo
<bopnet> qual utilizar?
<mirqui> ai não sei , ví um post do diolinux , em que ele usava uma máquina virtual para mostar o passo a passo de instalação
<bopnet> entendi, vou procurar la
<mirqui> acho que a que vem na central de programas
<bopnet> achei o virtualbox
<mirqui> sim, e um programa para gravar a tela e sua voz , ai não sei qual pode ser
<bopnet> achei o kazam
<bopnet> ele grava audio e tela
<mirqui> então boa sorte :)
<bopnet> blz
<bopnet> obrigado
<mirqui> até :)
<Rafael> Boa tarde
<Guest93190> Alguem gostaria de ter acesso remoto ao meu computador pra instalar minha placa wireless rtl8190? Já perdi horas e horas tentando instalar mas não consegui... meu conhecimento em linux é 0!
<Guest93190> alguem pra me ajudar?
<Guest93190> Boa tarde  Alguem gostaria de ter acesso remoto ao meu computador pra instalar minha placa wireless rtl8190? Já perdi horas e horas tentando instalar mas não consegui... meu conhecimento em linux é 0!  agradeço qualquer ajuda!!    Att,  Rafael Lima (19) 97152-6866 (WhatsApp)
<Guest93190> tenho teamvier instalado aqui
<Guest93190> muito dificil conseguir uma ajuda para esse ubuntu, vou ter que voltar pro windows
<Guest93190> Alguem gostaria de ter acesso remoto ao meu computador pra instalar minha placa wireless rtl8190? Já perdi horas e horas tentando instalar mas não consegui... meu conhecimento em linux é 0!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Mateus> Ola
<mirqui> blza :)
<Mateus> amigo eu instalei ubuntu no meu netbook e queria aprender a instalar uns joguinho mais legais só que eu não to conseguindo... ele só instala os que vem do centro de aplicativos ubuntu
<mirqui> vc já usou o wine?
<mirqui> ou o playonlinux?
<mirqui> ai rodam jogos do windows
<mirqui> ou tbm tem jogos online
<Mateus> wine não iria rodar pq os games que eu quero instalar é de linux mesmo ( https://gamejolt.com/games/adventure/a-purr-tale/23135/ )
<Mateus> eu só não sei como instala...
<mirqui> são .deb?
<Mateus> na hora que eu cliquei ele pediu pra mim baixar o programa PYpar2
<mirqui> então baixa
<mirqui> espera , vou ver o link que vc mandou
<Mateus> eu baixei mais não adianta nada ele descompacta umas parte do jogo tipo com esses nomes (A_purr_tale.x86.par2)
<mirqui> tenta o user hggdh ele é avançado
<KurtKraut> mirqui, Não faça isso.
<mirqui> ou o kurkaut :)
<mirqui> por que não?
<mirqui> kurkhaut sabe dar uma ajuda para o mateus ?
<KurtKraut> mirqui, Porque você está fazendo cortesia com o chapéu alheio. Não dá para dizer 'Fale com fulano que ele resolverá seu problema.' se você não tem permissão de fulano.
<mirqui> humm , e como eu peço essa permissão?
<mirqui> o cara está precisando
<mirqui> e ele acho que numca veio aqui no ubuntu-br
<KurtKraut> mirqui, Eu sei disso, mas isso não muda o fato de você orientar uma pessoa que precisa de ajuda a procurar uma pessoa específica que você nem sabe se ela pode ou quer ajudar.
<mirqui> ahaha mas cara , perguntar não ofende
<mirqui> o máximo que pode acontecer é eler dizer não sei
<Guarulhos2015> Olá boa tarde
<Mateus> verdade...
<Mateus> boa tarde
<mirqui> oi :)
<KurtKraut> mirqui, Seria o equivalente a alguém bater na minha porta pedindo comida e eu direcionar para sua casa supondo que você deve ter comida. É desrespeitoso.
<mirqui> é desrespeito se eu não estiver nem ai
<mirqui> não custa dar a dica de quem sabe
<mirqui> mateus , não sei te dizer
<mirqui> sou novo no linux
<KurtKraut> mirqui, Okay, todas as pessoas que pedirem ajuda vou pedir para te procurar.
<mirqui> sei descompactar arquivos deb
<mirqui> tranquilo :)
<KurtKraut> Afinal, você não se importa e o máximo que dirá é que não sabe, né?
<mirqui> mas sou novo , explico o que der :)
<mirqui> tem alguma extenção esses arquivos?
<Mateus> .part2
<mirqui> espera
<Mateus> par2
<Mateus> .par2
<KurtKraut> mirqui, Larga a preguiça, faça o download do jogo e tente rodar você também.
<mirqui> velho , está de azar , não achei nada no google
<mirqui> vc descompacta com que programa?
<Mateus> com o Pypar2
<mirqui> kurkaut não gosto muito de jogos
<Mateus> tente baixar é só 85 mb
<Mateus> rapidim
<mirqui> e este programa tem na central de programas do ubuntu?]
<mirqui> cara , fui ver na central
<mirqui> não faço nem idéia do que seja
<KurtKraut> Mateus, O mirqui está com preguiça de te ajudar.
<mirqui> não , é que minha internet é tipo jabuti
<mirqui> bemmmmmmm lenta
<Mateus> Kurtkraut me ajuda aii então
<mirqui> 85 mega é uma meia hora
<KurtKraut> Mateus, Eu não sou qualificado para isso, o mirqui que sabe das coisas :D
<mirqui> ahaha que meda , o cara está de mau
<mirqui> kurkaut , deixemos de rusgas
<Mateus> ehuehueheuheuehu
<mirqui> da uma ajuda por que não estou qualificado para isso
<KurtKraut> mirqui, Você está errado, está fazendo errado, está prejudicando as pessoaos.
<mirqui> está bom assim :)?
<mirqui> cara , não faz doce , sabe ou não sabe como ajudar ?
<KurtKraut> mirqui, Não sei. Será que não temos que esperar o hggdh para nos ajudar?
<KurtKraut> Mateus, O site que você disse aqui, quando acessei ele, veio um Linux.rar. É o mesmo arquivo que você baixou?
<mirqui> mateus o.0 aleeeluuia
<Mateus> siiim
<Mateus> Linux.rar
<KurtKraut> Mateus, Você consegue descomprimir esse arquivo?
<Mateus> siim
<Mateus> simples
<KurtKraut> Mateus, Quando você o descomprimiu, ele gerou 2 arquivos e uma pasta, um desses arquivos chama-se A_purr_tale.x86_64  certo?
<Mateus> siim
<KurtKraut> Mateus, Você está usando Ubuntu mesmo?
<Mateus> siim
<Mateus> 14.04 lts
<KurtKraut> Mateus, 32 ou 64 bits?
<Mateus> 64
<mirqui> :) viu mateu , xiuminho do hggdh
<Mateus> Vc são treta neah heuheueh
<mirqui> tenho que manter minha fama de mau (kurkhaut ) :)
<Mateus> Sera que ele consegue me ajudar???
<mirqui> os que sabem são :
<mirqui> asfelix
<mirqui> kurkaut
<mirqui> elfon
<KurtKraut> Mateus, Clica com o botão direito no A_purr_tale.x86_64 e nas propriedades, dê a permissão para ele executar como programa
<KurtKraut> Mateus, Depois disso, basta dar dois cliques no ícone e o jogo irá rodar
<mirqui> pelo menos são os que me ajudaram aqui
<Mateus> vlw man!!!!
<Mateus> sé é muito foda
<KurtKraut> Mateus, Eu não, o mirqui que é. :P
<mirqui> tem que saber pedir ahaha
<mirqui> o resto deixo para os iniciantes ahaha
<Mateus> aah vlw galera!!!
<Mateus> vcs tem facebook??
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<Mateus> Vlw
<Mateus> quem quizer me add no facebook ( https://www.facebook.com/mateus.lima.77 ) fezer amizade
<Mateus> flw gente
<Mateus> obrigado mesmo
<Mateus> me ajudaram pra caramba
<KurtKraut> Mateus, Eu se você você procurava outro jogo porque achei esse bem chinfrim :P
<mirqui> ;)
<Mateus> vou instalar alguns kk
<Raff> alguem aqui tem conhecimento de snmp, mib? eu to com uma duvidas aqui, criei um mib file http://pastebin.com/gN4azguZ , e depois criei um script http://pastebin.com/uLNWHKe7 , mas nao sei se eles tao certo
<Raff> queria saber como faço pra vincular o script ao arquivo da mib
<santoku> boa noite pessoal
<santoku> =)
<santoku> #nick Seingalt
<kinem> da pra instalar o office 2013 pelo wine e playonlinux?
<oliverio> kinem, o que te prende no Office? Você pode substituir por outro pacote de escritório, como o LibreOffice, por exemplo.
<kinem> haha no trabalho so tem office e tenho um projeto que desejo continuar em casa no access
<kinem> eu uso libreoffice tb mas neste caso preciso do access
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<EllieGoulding> ola
<oliverio> kinem, dá pra instalar sim. tem alguns tutoriais na internet, inclusive...
<oliverio> olha esse aqui: http://www.diolinux.com.br/2013/05/omo-instalar-o-microsoft-office-2010-no-linux-ubuntu.html
<kinem> ok thx
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-06-14
<gfa_> oi boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<oliverio> astroo-, opa!
<oliverio> astroo-, conseguiu algum desenvolver pra tocar o projeto?
<astroo-> ola e talvez
<oliverio> astroo-, seu projeto é muito bom, sinto que você vai longe com ele..
<astroo-> este ano e o ultimo que tento a serio po-lo vivo
<astroo-> paciencia e hipoteses tem limites
<oliverio> nunca desista!
<astroo-> ao fim de 4 anos se nada acontecer fica na "prateleira"
<oliverio> relaxa, daqui uns dias você consegue colocar esse projeto em prática. a idéia é boa!
<oliverio> você pensa em ser concorrente direto do wikipedia?
<astroo-> quase nada haver
<astroo-> ate calculo que ao fim de 2 anos de meu projeto a wikipedia vai crescer 4x mais por haver muito mais pessoas cultas
<astroo-> e a wikimedia deseja boa sorte ao projeto
<astroo-> e o mundo linux iria ganhar imenso
<oliverio> o pcfeduardo tinha comentado comigo que estava pensando na possibilidade de ajudar
<oliverio> conversou com ele já?
<astroo-> a nao pensar na parte android que essa ja esta bem organizada
<astroo-> sim
<oliverio> ele deve ta acessando o IRC jájá, foi ali num aniversário de criança
<cyborg_> boa noite a todos
<sistematico> Boa tarde
<EllieGoulding> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<xGrind> eae
<astroo-> xGrind  ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-06-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<d70> bom dia
<aedigital> buenas
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite a todos
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de ajuda
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-06-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<incruiser> aloha rapaziada
<barna> salve salve
<PauloH> oi
<PauloH> boa tarde
<PauloH> alguém ai pode me ajudar com uma coisa sobre dns
<barna> PauloH, se não soubermos o q vc precisa, não saberemos se podemos te ajudar.
<PauloH> queria saber se há como descobrir o dns que meu provedor colocou na minha internet, sendo que não consigo alterar pro open dns
<aedigital> pauloh acessando seu roteador, indo em status ou algo similar
<aedigital> acredito que voce descobrira isto
<PauloH> dessa forma não dá pra saber, veja que meu roteador tá com o open dns, mas mesmo assim o teste open fala que minha conexão não usa ele
<aedigital> voce nao esta usando entao dhcp no seu roteador
<aedigital> presumo que voce mesmo setou  as configuacoes, incluindo nisto o server de dns
<PauloH> esta usando ip estático
<aedigital> yeap
<aedigital> experimenta mudar para dhcp
<hggdh> bem, então tens que ver tua configuração de IP
<aedigital> mudando para dhcp o seu provedor te fornecera o ip do server dns
<aedigital> ae voce sabera qual eh
<aedigital> provedor, operadora
<PauloH> mas aqui é via rádio
<PauloH> não mostra
<PauloH> aparece 192.168.2.1
<PauloH> que é o ip do rádio
<aedigital> humm
<PauloH> 131.100.75.12 netpontal
<aedigital> https://ipleak.net
<PauloH> Status de Conexão	Conectado Tipo de Conexão à Internet	IP Estático WAN IP	192.168.2.100 Máscara de sub-rede	255.255.255.0 Gateway	192.168.2.1 Servidor DNS	208.67.222.222 servidor DNS secundário	208.67.220.220
<gabezao> PauloH, você recebe via dhcp, então você faz o teste: dig terra.com.br
<gabezao> nas ultimas linhas ele diz qual dns usou, mas eles devem utilizar o deles fazendo forward para outros
<aedigital> finish
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> boa noite
<PauloHNeves> Para colocar o OpenDNS no Ubuntu, editei o arquivo head
<PauloHNeves> esse /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<PauloHNeves> nameserver 208.67.222.222 nameserver 208.67.220.220 nameserver 208.67.222.220 nameserver 208.67.220.222
<PauloHNeves> e consegui usar o open dns
<PauloHNeves> está certo
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2016-06-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<cach> barna, prreciso falar cm vc
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Guest19491> br?
<cach> br
<cach> sim
<Guest19491> amem
<cach> huashuasuhashusa
<Guest19491> n acho brs aqui
<Guest19491> mt dificil
<cach> por isso sinto falta da brasnet
<Guest19491> sinto falta do mundo antes dos anos 2000
<aedigital> hehehe
<nicolas5512> chat br?
<cach> br total
<amigri> Boa noite! Gostaria de iniciar na area de programação, não manjo nada!!! O que indica para começar?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-06-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-06-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<rafael> boa tarrrrde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<rafael> tudo certo... testar o snap hj a tarde ainda
<mirqui> ainda não experimentei
<mirqui> cara , não estou conseguindo abrir o gnome software center
<mirqui> olha só o erro que dá
<mirqui> gnome-software:26993): Gs-WARNING **: failed to open plugin /usr/lib/gs-plugins-9/libgs_plugin_xdg_app_reviews.so: /usr/lib/gs-plugins-9/libgs_plugin_xdg_app_reviews.so: Não é possivel abrir arquivo de objetos compartilhado: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<mirqui> pode me ajudar ?
<rafael> mirqui: tá faltando um plugin
<mirqui> e qual seria ?
<mirqui> ou onde posso encontrar ?
<rafael> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1573453
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1573052 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1573453 [packaging] gnome-software provides a broken symlink of /usr/lib/gs-plugins-9/libgs_plugin_xdg_app_reviews.so on Ubuntu 16.04" [Low,Fix committed]
<rafael> known bug, bro
<rafael> mirqui: há uma solução no link
<mirqui> ai ele duplicou uma entrada
<mirqui> como fazer ?
<rafael> sim, mas eles fazem referência...
<mirqui> no do lubutu ele duplicou algo
<mirqui> no meu caso não sei fazer
<edenc> mirqui: tem várias soluções na thread
<mirqui> o mesmo erro meu
<edenc> experimenta todas e se não der certo volta aqui com as mensagens
<mirqui> e o que seria a thread ?[
<rafael> mirqui: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1573453/comments/10
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1573052 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1573453 [packaging] gnome-software provides a broken symlink of /usr/lib/gs-plugins-9/libgs_plugin_xdg_app_reviews.so on Ubuntu 16.04" [Low,Fix committed]
<edenc> mirqui: a lista de mensagens no bug report
<mirqui> haa , ok , vou tentar
<mirqui> ahahah velho , fedeu , tem um bocado de coisas
<mirqui> nenhum é para ubuntu studio
<mirqui> tem como eu pegar esse plugin pela central de programas do ubuntu ?
<MarconM> bom dia meninas xD
<MarconM> ou melhor tarde neh
<MarconM> =)
<Lucas_barbosa> galera sei q n é o canal mais adequado a se perguntar sobre isso mas caso alguem ja tenha passado por isso..
<Lucas_barbosa> alguem conseguiu os dados do meu cartao e saiu fazendo varias compras usando pagseguro criado com dados de outras pessoas
<Lucas_barbosa> aparentemente sites de cupons de descontos..
<cach> pqp nem pro cara me passar os numeros afff
<cach> fiote
<cach> b.o na dfelegacia e sai ligando pras operadores
<cach> tu vai tomar um canseira mas tem q avisar da fraude
<cach> senao vai ter que arcar com tudo
<Lucas_barbosa> cach tem como achar os cara? pq cupom de desconto é mt foda
<cach> mano
<cach> esquece achar pos cabra... pensa, b.o no dp e te livrar de ter que pagar do que achar o cara
<Lucas_barbosa> vei os cara comprou mais de 1500 R$
<cach> deixa o cabra gastar, se acharem beleza, mas pega e se mexe
<Lucas_barbosa> em sites de cupons
<cach> nem pro cabra me avisar uhsahusa
<Lucas_barbosa> cach tu faz isso?
<cach>    eu nao!
<Lucas_barbosa> cach vou fazer o bo segunda.. mas pqp viu vai dar uma trabalheira esses fdp
<cach> mano
<cach> c é doido é
<cach> faz b.o ja
<cach> a noite o que for
<cach> nao fica adiando
<Lucas_barbosa> ja cancelei o cartao
<cach> mas se ta sobrando desliza uma grana ae
<cach> ó
<cach> a grana é tua cartão é teu, se fosse eu faria o quanto antes
<cach> mas aí é com vc
<Lucas_barbosa> cach da no mesmo fazer online?
<cach> vixi cara, não sei não viu
<cach> liga numa delegacia e pergunta
<Lucas_barbosa> cach vc conhece algo da politica desses sites de cupom ou do pagseguro?
<hggdh> Lucas_barbosa: ei passei por isto em Dezembro, quando foi ao Brazil. Colocaram cerca de $3000 na minha conta.
<cach> pq tem coisa q nao serve bo online
<Lucas_barbosa> pra informar dados
<LeandroLuiz> é a mesma coisa.. vc tem que contestar as compras junto a operadora.. se vc não fizer isso vai ter que pagar..
<cach> Lucas_barbosa, esquece política de sites, eles nao informam isso é invasao
<cach> os caras roubam de dentro do server
<cach> se liga bixo aki é irc, não é fantasia, vai faz o b.o e sai contestando senao tu vai pagar e ainda vai achar q nao ajudamos
<cach> corre bixo
<hggdh> Lucas_barbosa: avisei ao provedor do cartão, e eles estornaram tudo (mais ou menos uma semana após o aviso)
<cach> que os cardable nao esperam
<cach> hggdh, problema que vc ta na europa ne? BR os cara sao chato e zica pra extornar
<cach> hggdh, europa e demais é paraíso
<Lucas_barbosa> hggdh mas como vai extornar
<cach> aki so tem idiota.. esses caras de atendimento sao idiotas
<Lucas_barbosa> é compra de cupom
<Lucas_barbosa> ctz
<hggdh> cach: USA
<cach> hggdh, COM BO
<Lucas_barbosa> os cara ja usou
<Lucas_barbosa> os cupom tudo
<Lucas_barbosa> em restaurante
<Lucas_barbosa> etc
<cach> aff huasshusa
<hggdh> Lucas_barbosa: a mim foram estornadas as compras. Não sei como ficou para os comerciantes
<hggdh> Lucas_barbosa: alias, frases completas por linha. Acabas de ser emudecido (por 1 minuto) pelo bot.
<hggdh> Lucas_barbosa: pronto, podes falar.
<Lucas_barbosa> ta blz vlw
<Lucas_barbosa> kkkk
<Lucas_barbosa> entao mas é foda viu, eles sao pego?
<Lucas_barbosa> pq o cara pode comprar o cupom de um wifi qualquer ja imprime ja usa
<Lucas_barbosa> e tchau..
<Lucas_barbosa> se fosse produto sendo enviado pra ele ia ser bem mais facil de pegar endereço e tal
<hggdh> Lucas_barbosa: linguagem, por favor
<Lucas_barbosa> hggdh a policia realmente procura esse povo ou simplesmente geral aciona seu seguro e ja era?
<hggdh> Lucas_barbosa: normalmente (experiencia nos Estados Unidos) uma compra por fraude não é culpa do cliente se o provedor for avisado rapidamente. Detalhes relativos ao Brasil... não sei. Cach recomendou registrar uma ocorrencia policial. Eu tentaria isto.
<Lucas_barbosa> vou fazer sim
<hggdh> Lucas_barbosa: não sei se procuram. Na maioria dos casos este é um custo assumido pelo provedor, se a fraude for abaixo de um valor mágico
<hggdh> e, é claro, o provedor cobra isto de todos os usuários (via taxa de juros, renovação, etc)
<Lucas_barbosa> hggdh vei mt falho isso.. vamo supor q uma pessoa faça isso com seu proprio cartao
<Lucas_barbosa> é mt facil ela fazer um bo e tentar extornar tudo
<Lucas_barbosa> acho q os provedores n arcariam com uma coisa tao facil de ser burlada assim por qualquer um
<hggdh> talvez na primeira vez. Talvez até na segunda vez. Depois o provedor cancela unilateralmente o cartão.
<hggdh> de qualquer forma, o provedor não arca com os custos da compra, o comerciante é que pega
<Lucas_barbosa> hggdh
<Lucas_barbosa> mas apos aprovado o pagamento
<Lucas_barbosa> o pagseguro ja paga os comerciante n? apos um periodo
<Lucas_barbosa> as compras foram feitas no dia do vencimento so vi agora quando chegou a fatura
<Lucas_barbosa> ja deu tempo de sobra dos comerciante terem recebido
<Lucas_barbosa> 1 mes depois...
<hggdh> LeandroLuiz: não sei. Aqui estamos acostumados a verificar os cartoes todo dia. Se o comerciante já recebeu... não sei como fica (o comerciante pode ter um estorno colocado no próximo pagamento). Mas, dado o tempo que passou, é importante o aviso formal o mais cedo possível
<hggdh> (por exemplo, eu recebo um text a cada lançamento nos cartões ou contas bancárias)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-06-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<fslima0> olá
<fslima0> alguém saberia me indicar sites para busca de empregos. Obrigado
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<fslima0> oi
<astroo-> ola
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> boa noite
<PauloHNeves> galera alguém sabe qual o arquivo responsável pelo dns no ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Celso> senao me engano /etc/resolv.conf
<Celso> faz tempo que não mexo nessas configurações
<PauloHNeves> achei em um lugar ali isso /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head  mas lá não tinha nenhum, nesse ai mostra o nameserver 127.0.1.1, posso remover e colocar só o open dns ai
#ubuntu-br 2016-06-19
<Guevara> .
<astroo-> ola
<Guevara> opa
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<Guevara> não, já conheço o canal. Outro dia falei contigo sobre o problema com a troca de icones pelo ubuntu-tweak
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<owlcarrier> Bom Dia!!
<owlcarrier> Estou com um probleminha será que tem alguém na escutaw
<owlcarrier> ?
<fslim0> ola. Alguem sabe de sites de emprego para TI
<fslim0> grati
<fslim0> s
<owlcarrier> Eu não
<nailsom> Boa tarde
<nailsom> Tirei o HD dessa maquina com o ubuntu studio instalado e coloquei em outra maquina para testar, quando coloquei nessa novamente veio sem audio. o que fazer agora para voltar o audio?
<nailsom> acho que perdi os drivers de audio
<nailsom> como reinstalar?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Guest52114> estou com um problema no ubuntu, toda vez que eu desligo ele, ele volta com os arquivos somente leitura. aí entro pelo live cd e rodo o comando fsck.ext4 -v /dev/xxx e ele arruma..ai quando desligo e ligo de novo volta o problema
<Guest52114> alguém sabe como arrumar de vez?
<nailsom>  acho que perdi os drivers de audio
<nailsom>  como reinstalar?
<Celso> nail não é regulagem do volume?
<nailsom> Não
<Celso> ja tentou sudo alsamixer
<nailsom> já vi os controles de volume
<nailsom> eu  Tirei o HD dessa maquina com o ubuntu studio instalado e coloquei em outra maquina para testar, quando coloquei nessa novamente veio sem audio. o que fazer agora para voltar o audio?
<Celso> nailsom: nunca fiz isso de trocar HD , nao sei lhe falar!!
<nailsom> pois é
<nailsom> ela instalou os drivers da outra placa mae
<nailsom> e agora não consigo por os dessa de novo
<Celso> nailsom: voce lembra qual modulo usava na primeira placa?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Celso> astroo-: ola
<nailsom> não lembro
<astroo-> ola
<nailsom> ola
<nailsom> tem como ver o que esta instalado?
<Celso> sudo dmesg | grep sound
<astroo-> ola
<Celso> nailsom: aqui uso HDA Intel
<nailsom> a saida disse HDA intel tambem
<Celso> nailsom: se ja tentou regular o som e não funcionou eu não sei como lhe ajudar
<nailsom> sim já tentei
<Celso> nailsom: no alsamixer não consegue?
<nailsom> nenhum aplicativo de audio ou video funciona
<nailsom> não
<Celso> mas ele abre para configurar?
<nailsom> tos os controles obedecem mas o som não sai nos fones
<nailsom> abre sim
<Celso> estranho
<Celso> aconteceu aqui uma vez,mas fiquei mexendo na configuração do som até voltar
<nailsom> o icone do falando na barra superior de vez em quando fica vermelho
<Celso> mas não troquei o HD de maquina
<nailsom> falante
<Celso> nailsom: está usando o ubuntu?
<nailsom> sim ubuntu studio 14.04
<Celso> aqui no xubuntu eu resolvi mexendo no controle de volume. Acredito que o kernel reconhece o modulo de som automatico.
<nailsom> sou novo de ubuntu
<nailsom> nao sei como ver se osdriver estao corretamente instalados
<barna> nailsom, no ubuntu dificilmente vc vai precisar instalar algum driver, 99% deles vem no kernel.
<nailsom> o que sera que houve entao?
<barna> nailsom, abre um terminal e digita: alsamixer
<barna> ve se os volumes estão ok
<nailsom> master, head, pcm e front estao no maximo
<barna> e mesmo assim o som não sai?
<barna> ali perto do relogio, abrindo as conf de som, ta tudo alto tb?
<nailsom> no maximo
<barna> nailsom, por acaso vc mexeu no jack?
<nailsom> não tenho jack instalado
<barna> vc num está usando o ubuntu studio?
<nailsom> sim, mas não acho nada relacionado a jack
<barna> se vc ta com o studio vc tem jack instalado, pode ser ai o seu problema
<nailsom> pode ser?
<nailsom> como faço pra achar esse tal de jack?
<barna> eu tenho 10 pcs com ubuntu studio aki, jack é lindo ao mesmo tempo q é treta!
<nailsom> dá pra instalar, repor ou coisa assim?
<barna> kra eu tenho até medo de mexer no meu jack, apanhei horrores pra fazer ele funcionar no studio.
<barna> nailsom, qual o seu motivo de estar usando o ubuntu studio?
<nailsom> achei ele melhor e mais raṕido que o 16.04
<barna> mas qual o seu uso do pc? uso comum?
<nailsom> sim facebook dia e noite
<nailsom> kkkkkk
<barna> o grande diferencia do studio, alem de usar  xfce como interface e já ter varios programas de audio e video pré inslados é o uso do kernel low latency. isso faz bastante diferença.
<barna> nailsom, kra qr um conselho? instala o xubuntu e coloca o kernel low-latency q vc vai ter a mesma performace do studio. sem as dores de cabeça do jack e cia.
<nailsom> ok
<barna> alem de consumir muito menos espaço no seu comp. pois o studio vem com muitos programas já instalados.
<barna> nailsom, espera um pouco q vou te passar um video sobre o kernel lo-latency
<nailsom> ok
<barna> pra vc entender o q ele faz e se realmente serve pra vc.
<nailsom> mas a area de trabalho é igual para os dois?
<barna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fqf4WozCUlM
<barna> praticamente, o studio tem algumas customizações, mas ambos usam xfce
<barna> se quiser, testa o xbubuntu numa maquina virtual primeiro.
<nailsom> beleza tenho outras hds aqui vou instalar ele
<barna> p/ o seu uso o studio não é indicado, talvez nem o kernel low-latency
<nailsom> obrigado
<barna> d nada. tamo aki pra se ajudar
<nailsom> esse barbudo do video é até simpático mas eu não ouço o que ele fala kkkkkk
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKkk
<barna> esqueci......
<nailsom> mas assim que eu instalar o xbuntu retorno aqui o que achei dele
<barna> salva o endereço do video, vale a pena, ele esplica bem o q é esse kernel.
<barna> eu to assistindo ele denovo aki.
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nailsom> beleza
<nuno_nunes> precisam de suporte aqui
<nuno_nunes> :)
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> entra em açao pa
<nailsom> mas pirracento como sou vou tentar resolver essa bagaça do som aqui senão não aprendo
<nailsom> olá boa noite
<astroo-> nailsom  diz a duvida outra vez
<astroo-> talvez o nuno ajude
<nuno_nunes> nao me enviem acentos
<nuno_nunes> astroo eu ja volto
<nuno_nunes> dao-me 5 minutos
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nailsom> beleza
<nailsom> digo astro
<nailsom> Astroo>>> eu  Tirei o HD dessa maquina com o ubuntu studio instalado e coloquei em outra maquina para testar, quando coloquei nessa novamente veio sem audio. o que fazer agora para voltar o audio?
<astroo-> ele deve voltar daqui a pouco
<astroo-> eu sou tipo o mordomo do canal
<nailsom> rsrsrsrrs
<astroo-> o nuno gosta de ajudar e sabe metade das soluçoes +-
<nailsom> lembrando uso 64 bits
<barna> kra esse role de instalar numa maquina e usar o hd em outra é pedir pra dar erro!
<barna> ainda mais no ubuntu studio
<nailsom> de vez em sempre faço umas besteiras sem tamanho
<astroo-> o nuno anda com net maluca na certa
<nailsom> vou reiniciar mas já volto
<nailsom> pronto
<astroo-> ele nao voltou
<nailsom> esperaremo-lo
<astroo-> o mal dele pelo que sei e a net maluca
#ubuntu-br 2017-06-12
<ArchDebian> marcelomauro: sim, isso chama-se "obsolescência digital", com Linux vc pode usar uma máquina por muito mais anos. Bom, mas enfim, o problema é que já vem com windows de fábrica pq a MS vai direto na fonte.
<ArchDebian> e talvez a população, pense: "como linux é de graça, é melhor vir com windows, pq vc está 'ganhando' dinheiro por 'não ter que comprar a licença'"
<marquezini> o/
<astroo-> marquezini  ola
<marquezini> eae
<Drashta> Olá
<marquezini> amanha vo corre atras da minha carta d
<marquezini> --"
<marquezini> so formado em computação e vo te q tenta pega um caminhão pra trampa
<marquezini> ta foda bixo
<Drashta> É foda
<Drashta> Mas desiste não
<Drashta> Persistência sempre
<marquezini> pois e
<marquezini> computacao da emprego la pra capital
<marquezini> aqui e fraco
<marquezini> vlw pela forca
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<marcelomauro> boas tardes!
<Drashta> Boa
<marcelomauro_> fui mudar a resolução de tela do computador o kde não sai mais da tela de login
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<spectru> to baixando a 17.04 pra instalar no vbox
<spectru> alguem ai já tirou linux essencials?
<marcelomauro> confesso que eu sempre preferi, ou me acostumei, sei lá ao gnome. Hoje inventei de por o plasma para ver. O bicho até que tá bonito hein
<marcelomauro> não sei se eu vou me acostumar
#ubuntu-br 2017-06-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<marcelomauro> .
#ubuntu-br 2017-06-14
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Ubuntu-BR> falow
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-06-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<badfly> falae galera!!!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<kernel> ae
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2017-06-16
<AaronZz> Fala galera
<marcelomauro_> opa
<AaronZz> To na Campus Party aqui
<AaronZz> Sem nenhum representante ubuntu
<marcelomauro_> pessoal tá mais no instagram, fala la
<marcelomauro_> telegram
<marcelomauro_> kkkk
<Elfon> pessoal se puderem fazer uma caridade, estou com problemas em instalar o modulo adicional da Caixa Econômica...aparece o erro "O tipo MIME deste arquivo é 'application/x-debian-package' e não pode ser instalado neste sistema...alguém já passou por isso?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-06-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<fabiolima> oi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-06-18
<marquezini> o/
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<sarcastico> Alguem sabe como fazer o ubuntu reconhecer o android 6.0.1 pelo usb?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-06-12
<Lectus> Bom dia! Tenho Ubuntu 16.04 instalado num notebook. Ele ta rodando o fsck várias vezes no boot. Isso é um problema no meu hd?
#ubuntu-br 2018-06-14
<MrBoss> hello
<MrBoss> alguem sabe como baixar videos criptografados em hls ?
<MrBoss> so consegui encontrar o link para o .m3u8
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-06-16
<vcm> Alguém aí poderia me ajudar? é um provável problema sobre dual boot uefi e problema com resolução(sou leigo)
#ubuntu-br 2020-06-08
<Celso> Boa tarde!
#ubuntu-br 2020-06-10
<adell> Olá
<adell> alguém sabe de documentação do maas em portugues?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh , como vai você :) ?
<Celso> Boa tarde!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Celso> :)
<mirqui> tudo bem ?
<Celso> joinha
<Celso> e você?
<Celso> tarbalhando em Home office?
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<mirqui> preciso ir , depois falamos
<Celso> bye
<mirqui> oi , voltei :)
<mirqui> chegou uma visita
<mirqui> aqui é trabalho só em casa mesmo
<Celso> que beleza hein!!!
<Celso> quando eu crescer também vou querer trabalhar home office.
<mirqui> ahahaha cada um com seu cada um :)
<mirqui> mas te digo , não inveje , não paga a pena :)
<Celso> mirqui: trabalho com restaurante
<Celso> não dá pra ser Home office
#ubuntu-br 2020-06-11
<Celso> Boa Trade!
<Celso> Tarde
<adell> Boa tarde
<adell> alguém usa maas?
<Celso> adell a única pessoa que conheço que pode usar é o astroo-
<Celso> mas não está no canal agora
<Celso> é alguma coisa relacionada com astronomia?
 * Celso é leigo nesse assunto.
<adell> Celso, não
<adell> é um app para gerenciar baremetals
<adell> consigo descobrir, e instalar um servidor remotamente
<adell> https://maas.io/docs/what-is-maas
<Celso> adell: então esquece o que falei....Pensei que era relacionado a astronomia.
<Celso> :)
<adell> blz
<adell> :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-06-13
<Celso> Boa tarde!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa noite :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-06-14
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Celso> Boa tarde!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Celso> mirqui: Boa tarde.
<mirqui> blza celso , tudo bem :) ?
<Celso> joinha
<Celso> sombra,agua fresca, sapato largo e jornal sem letra.
<Celso> ja volto
<Celso> Esse Manjaro é chique hein!!!
<Celso> é um xubuntu melhorado
<mirqui> sim , e rr ainda
<Celso> "melhorado que digo já configurado pra uso."
<mirqui> sim
<Celso> themas e icones modernos
<Celso> varios wallpapers diferentes do padrão
<mirqui> os temas do manjaro não gosto muito
<mirqui> prefiro o adawata
<Celso> hum
<Celso> gosto do numix
<mirqui> me parece que é numix
<mirqui> sim , mas não gosto muito
<Celso> :)
<mirqui> vc gosta do debian ?
<Celso> gosto
<mirqui> debian 10 nkde , filezinho
<Celso> ubuntu lembra muito o debian
<mirqui> ??
<Celso> nkde
<Celso> kde
<mirqui> opa , errei , estou no note
<mirqui> debian 10 kde
<Celso> kde a ultima vez que usei foi no redhat 5.0
<Celso> faz muito tempo
<mirqui> já experimentei cen os
<mirqui> mas no note deu erro no touch pad
<Celso> o konqueror tinha uma opção de criar uma index com as sua fotos na pasta imagens muito bacana.
<mirqui> prefiro firefor
<mirqui> firefox*
<Celso> o konqueror cria uma galeria com sua fotos
<Celso> pra navegar era mozilla
<Celso> depois virou firefox
<mirqui> não vejo muito sentido de o konqueror fazer isso
<Celso> acho que não faz mais
<Celso> ele tinha essa opção
<mirqui> ahaha penteadeira de cigana
<mirqui> tem de tudo um pouco
<Celso> kkkkkk
<Celso> vdd
<Celso> o Manjaro é baseado no Debian ou Ubuntu?
<mirqui> arch
<mirqui> numca consegui instalar o arch , ia de manjaro
<mirqui> mas de funcionaldade , é um ubuntu
<undertak_> arch é mais técnico
<mirqui> sim ,
<mirqui> o arch , é para quem quer algo expecífico do sistema
<mirqui> eu sou tipo usuário final
<undertak_> ja usei mas exige mais conhecimento
<mirqui> sim , não é para mim , sou povão
<mirqui> eureka celso , inventaram a máquina do tempo ahaha
<mirqui> olha :)
<mirqui> https://olhardigital.com.br/noticia/fisicos-fazem-tempo-correr-ao-contrario-usando-computador-quantico/102076
<mirqui> eles conseguiram com um atomo mas o ser humano é um conjunto de atomos
<mirqui> logo de 1 em 1 a galinha enche o papo :)
<Celso> kkkkk
<mirqui> ahaha vou veder isso como remédio para juventude ahaha
<mirqui> ou o super viagra
<mirqui> só me falta um pc quantico :(
<mirqui> under , vc usa arch ?
<under> manjaro
<under> manjaro KDE
<mirqui> haa , tbm já usei :)
<mirqui> usei cinnamom kde , gnome
<mirqui> minhas distros são , ubintu , mint , debian , suse , fedora
<under> Gentoo
<mirqui> ubuntu*
<mirqui> ahahaha nem em sonho
<mirqui> mas já usei bsd
<mirqui> gohst bsd
<under> a versão mais bizarra de linux que já usei se chamava Insigne
<Celso> Já usei tantas versões que nem lembro mais de todas
<under> cada atualização, menor que fosse quebrava o sistema todo
<mirqui> versão do linux under ?
<patrick_> Boa noite! Estou há uns dois dias tentando instalar o ubuntu no meu computador e não estou conseguindo... Tanto o ubuntu como distros derivadas têm dado o mesmo erro de instalação "Errno 5". Eu tentei com Ubuntus 20.04 e 18.04.4 e Linux Mint 19.3. Não consegui descobrir a causa do problema. Consegui instalar o Linux Lite 5.0 e depois o Solus 4.1, mas eu gostaria mesmo de usar ubuntu ou algum derivado. Será que alguém cons
<patrick_> egue me ajudar?
